# **New & Crazy** friendly group thread ((5 BFPs))



## liz_legend

This group thread was created for a _fabulous _group of women to keep in touch with each other through their TTC journey into PG and beyond.

We might not all be at the same stage in life right now with regards to age, relationships, work, TTC/PG journeys etc. but we do have one thing in common. We want to support each other and learn from our experiences. :hugs:

*Welcome!* :hugs: 
*Elliot*_ not testing anymore_ :bfp:
*Liz_legend*_ not testing anymore_ :bfp:
*TL682*_ not testing anymore_ :bfp:
*Sherylb*_ not testing anymore_ :bfp:
*Ready4onemore*_ not testing anymore_ :bfp:
*Anne24*
*Heather9603*


Others welcome :flower:
:dust:


----------



## elliot

:happydance: :happydance: Liz, you are brilliant!!! :happydance::happydance:

Did you ever find anything helpful on FF?

And help me out here... I'm confused by your tickers. The FF ticker says you're 12DPO, but the Lilypie one seems to say you're on CD2?


----------



## shelly793

This is a brilliant idea Liz!!!! You are so awesome :) I was thinking the samething, now we dont have anything to worry about, no judgement here :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks for catching that! I fixed it. lillypie was confused b/c it's wondering "wth haven't you got AF yet!!" so it started my next cycle without me.. haha. I put her straight and told her it AIN'T OVER TIL THE PHAT LADY SINGS!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Thanks for catching that! I fixed it. lillypie was confused b/c it's wondering "wth haven't you got AF yet!!" so it started my next cycle without me.. haha. I put her straight and told her it AIN'T OVER TIL THE PHAT LADY SINGS!

Glad you set her straight! Now I can keeps tabs on you properly!

So how are you planning on spending the nest 24-48 hours amusing yourself and waiting out the old witch? Got anything fun planned?

My OH has to work late, till 8:30, tonight and I'm having a mighty powerful craving for some Chinese takeout... bad stuff, I know! But sooooo good!


----------



## liz_legend

I haven't eaten lunch yet... My appetite has somewhat decreased over the last few days. very odd.....

Guess I should take care of that now!!!

I'm trying to get my gf to come over with her pup again :) she got a little drunkie last night so slept over and now she wants to sit at home tonight....


----------



## elliot

Happy lunching! My appetite has been quite low since a bit before I got my BFP, which is way out of the norm for me, but today it suddenly came roaring back full force. Funny though... I usually love sweets and thought for sure I'd be a crazy-baking PG lady always whipping up cookies or cakes. But I have no interest in sweets lately. I'm all about the salty.

I have big plans tomorrow night, and I'll tell even though it will confirm for Liz that I am a dork! :haha:

When DH got his first job out of grad school he worked with the most wonderful group of people. They took him and I right in. He's been working somewhere new for 2+ years now, but we still stay in touch with a bunch of those folks and we have a bit of a tradition... every time a new Harry Potter movie comes out we all go out to dinner together and then go see it on opening night!

You can call me dorky, but it's so much fun to all get together again and it makes me look forward to the new movie releases so much. It's a group of between 8 and 12 people, mostly in their 40s and 50s, one lady in her 60s who cracks me up to no end, and then me & OH, and one lady's daughter who has started to come and is about 12. A great group and such a riot to be with! I can't wait!


----------



## elliot

I'll be heading out shortly. Just wanted to send Liz some extra good luck for no witch tonight! Will be checking in first thing to see how the AM test went and just hoping like crazy for a BFP!

Glad to see CLW found our new thread already! Hi CLW! :hi:

Anne and TL... I hope we'll see you here soon so we can cheer you through a new cycle! :hugs:

We're all rooting for you Liz! :thumbup:


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> I'll be heading out shortly. Just wanted to send Liz some extra good luck for no witch tonight! Will be checking in first thing to see how the AM test went and just hoping like crazy for a BFP!
> 
> Glad to see CLW found our new thread already! Hi CLW! :hi:
> 
> Anne and TL... I hope we'll see you here soon so we can cheer you through a new cycle! :hugs:
> 
> We're all rooting for you Liz! :thumbup:

:hi: elliot, Of course I found you ladies I couldn't loose track of my girls:)


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> We're all rooting for you Liz! :thumbup:

Thanks, Elliot :blush: I hope my morning post will be a happy one!


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> We're all rooting for you Liz! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Elliot :blush: I hope my morning post will be a happy one!Click to expand...

Me too, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting :happydance:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Happy lunching! My appetite has been quite low since a bit before I got my BFP, which is way out of the norm for me, but today it suddenly came roaring back full force.
> 
> I have big plans tomorrow night, and I'll tell even though it will confirm for Liz that I am a dork! :haha:

Elliot,

So can I use this as a SS?? I normally have a very good appetite and I barely touched my dinner last night and at lunch today. In the last 36 hrs, all of my meals have become leftovers.. :blush:

Oh, and I don't think you're a dork for going to see the new HP movie. We will be going too.. just not on opening day, and not with a group of ppl.. but still going..


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Happy lunching! My appetite has been quite low since a bit before I got my BFP, which is way out of the norm for me, but today it suddenly came roaring back full force.
> 
> So can I use this as a SS?? I normally have a very good appetite and I barely touched my dinner last night and at lunch today. In the last 36 hrs, all of my meals have become leftovers.. :blush:Click to expand...

You know full well I totally noted it as a "symptom" in my little journal Liz! :winkwink: It was quite out of character for me especially during the end of the 2WW when I normally turn into a chow hound!

But I don't want to be a terrible jerk getting your hopes up! Must admit though, that when you said it I did get my own hopes up for you just a bit! Can't help symptom spotting even when they're not my own! :blush:

Happy evenings ladies! Go Team Liz & OH!


----------



## tl682

Liz, THIS ROCKS!! So happy you started this :) So, update us!! Elliot -- Totally not dorky, we do the same things :) Hope it was fun!!


----------



## tl682

Where do all of you ladies live?? I'm in New York... Liz, good luc tomorrow morning!!


----------



## liz_legend

I'm in the Washington area..


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I found my buddies:happydance:. I am in Chicago area,Illinois. Liz you are just fantastic. You made my day hun, have been so down the whole day.


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for catching that! I fixed it. lillypie was confused b/c it's wondering "wth haven't you got AF yet!!" so it started my next cycle without me.. haha. I put her straight and told her it AIN'T OVER TIL THE PHAT LADY SINGS!
> 
> Glad you set her straight! Now I can keeps tabs on you properly!
> 
> So how are you planning on spending the nest 24-48 hours amusing yourself and waiting out the old witch? Got anything fun planned?
> 
> My OH has to work late, till 8:30, tonight and I'm having a mighty powerful craving for some Chinese takeout... bad stuff, I know! But sooooo good!Click to expand...

Elliot just be careful of the MSG content in Chinese food hun. I guess Panda Express and P.F.Chang's serve food without MSG


----------



## Anne24

Liz good luck hun for tomorrow's test common BFP


----------



## elliot

Hi Anne! :hi: So glad you found us over here on this great new thread Liz set up. That Liz is a genius!

I think everybody knows I'm in Maine. And boy has it been cold up here the last few days. I've been longing for my heating pad, but now that I know better :dohh: I just bundle up in many layers and fuzzy knee-high socks (OH gets a big kick when I wear them to bed :haha:). We're forcasted to possibly get some snow on Thanksgiving and I just can't wait! :happydance:

Can't report back on the movie yet 'cause it's tonight. Sure am excited! Except for one thing... I did get my chinese food to satisfy my craving yesterday. I was hungry as a wolf and felt great after eating it. But this morning I woke up feeling like I never want to eat again and I'd rather eat an old boot than ever have chinese again so long as I live. Bummer is... my group is going to a chinese restaurant before the movie tonight! :dohh: How the heck do I avoid chinese food at a chinese restaurant?!?! I should have known better yesterday. What a dufus I can be!

Anne - What's the scoop on MSG? So far I've only read that it won't do any harm to the bean, but just may have a stronger effect on me if I'm usually affected by it. I don't usually get headaches or anything from it, so I haven't worried about it too much. It's in so much food now, I'll have to become a super-sleuth in the grocery store if it's to be completely avoided, so I'm eager to know what you've read/heard/know. Do you know how many different names that stuff goes by?!? I saw an article where they had like 5 different names! It's enough to make a girl bonkers!

Liz - How are you feeling today, hun? Hope you had fun with your friend and her puppy last night. Holding my breath for an update! :hugs:


----------



## tl682

Elliot -- I heard the same thing about MSG. But, they can cook your Chinese without it, if you ask. Just tell them you are allergic or something -- That's what I do :) I do this because I get headaches from it. Liz, any updates?? Let us know -- We're waiting!!


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Elliot -- I heard the same thing about MSG. But, they can cook your Chinese without it, if you ask. Just tell them you are allergic or something -- That's what I do :) I do this because I get headaches from it. Liz, any updates?? Let us know -- We're waiting!!

Morning TL! How are you today? 

When you say you heard the same thing... do you mean you heard MSG should be avoided? Or that you should only avoid it if it gives you a reaction?


----------



## tl682

That you should avoid it -- The chemicals are bad for the fetus!! I would try to stay away from it if I were you!! Better to be safe. I'm all right -- Have another annoying training for work today, but I'll be back on later... How are you feeling??


----------



## tl682

PS: Good morning!!


----------



## elliot

Sorry to hear about your boring training, TL... hope is flies by! I know you'll be itching to get back her to check on our Liz!

I'm feeling really good. Thanks so much for asking. Pretty much feel like I waited and wished and tried for this for long enough that even if I was puking my guts out I'd be happy as a clam! None of that yet for me though, so I'm feeling pretty lucky!

My favorite chinese place leaves out the MSG on request too, so no real problem there. But that does make me wonder about all the ohter foods in the grocery store with MSG (or MSG under other names... like yeast extract, I've heard). It's even in lots of soups and breads and chicken stock and stuff!


----------



## liz_legend

Morning ladies!

Alright so here's the scoop. I'm still BFN. Still no AF. Although now I'm not feeling so positive that it's going to be this cycle. My temp went down a little more today (from yesterday's drop) so I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything.. but I feel like my UW is super thick now at DAY 40 OF THIS FREAKING CYCLE and it's probably itching to thin down and give me AF!

I did to HPT this morning... :dohh: haha both negative!

Elliot, I heard that the HP was really good. My friend went to see it at midnight.


----------



## elliot

Oh man, Liz! I'm sorry to hear still BFN. And still no AF either?!? :hugs: What's her deal this cycle? Nasty witch! Was your cycle this long before you were on BC, or do you think it's a BC thing?

When you say you feel like UW is super thick do you mean you can actually feelit? Or just that you're thinking it's super thick? I've never been able to "feel" mine so I'm just curious.

And glad to hear the HP was good. I'm so excited! A bit cerfuffled though, trying to figure how I'm going to not eat Chinese food at a Chinese restaurent without raising any suspicions. :shrug:

On a completely different note, and hopefully a jolly one... I'm curious about everybody's weddings. How long ago did people get married? Or is marriage not a priority? Any fun wedding/dating tales? Tell me to get stuffed if you'd rather not share... just thought it might be fun and light to chatter over. :winkwink:


----------



## liz_legend

No, I'm just being a mental case and saying I can "feel" my UW hahahaha I can't actually.. Just wondering what the heck is going on! I said that to DH yesterday and he was grossed out about the mental image he gave himself of my UW :haha:

So ya, my cycle has NEVER been this ridiculous since I came off BC. I've had about 34-36 day cycles since June but this is nuts. Hasn't been like this since I was in HS!

Elliot, about the Chinese food, say you had some bad Chinese last night so was wondering if you guys could switch restaurants.. I know my friends would! :)

I actually came into work this morning and went to the bathroom again (even though I didn't have to go) just to "check". Nothing. :shrug: I almost want it to come now to get a straight answer! I think it's really not fair that AF has run off to Mexico and is bathing on the beach with some handsome local while I sit here twiddling my thumbs! :hissy:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> No, I'm just being a mental case and saying I can "feel" my UW hahahaha I can't actually.. Just wondering what the heck is going on! I said that to DH yesterday and he was grossed out about the mental image he gave himself of my UW

Never a mental case! Just a 2WW lady very in tune with her bod! :winkwink:


----------



## liz_legend

sorry girls, I hit post early, so if my last message was just a 2 line response on your screen, refresh the page :)


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> So ya, my cycle has NEVER been this ridiculous since I came of BC. I've had about 34-36 day cycles since June but this is nuts. Hasn't been like this since I was in HS!
> 
> I actually came into work this morning and went to the bathroom again (even though I didn't have to go) just to "check". Nothing. :shrug: I almost want it to come now to get a straight answer! I think it's really not fair that AF has run off to Mexico and is bathing on the beach with some handsome local while I sit here twiddling my thumbs! :hissy:

Where does AF get off anyway!? She's being terribly selfish by keeping you waiting so long while she's living it up at resort! Ha ha! Love the image of AF on a beach flirting with a local! You kill me, Liz! :rofl:


----------



## liz_legend

Oh, about the wedding stories.

I'm from Canada. 5 yrs ago, my cousin was looking for a roommate so he went on craigslist and moved in with a guy. That guy is now my DH :) 

My cousin & DH were living together 1-2 months before I came to visit for a week over spring break.. My cousin actually told me before I visited that I'd like his roommate. He actually knows me really well... Like the sibling I never had.

I met his roommate (now DH) who had a gf at the time. He seemed nice but I wasn't very interested in a relationship as I had just broke up with my bf of 3 yrs the month prior. I returned to Canada then... and life continued as normal... I started staying in touch with my cousin's roommate and about 3 months later, went to visit again over the summer..
then again, and again and again.. And soon we started visiting each other every 4-6 weeks for 2 years :) By this time, I'd met his family & friends, he'd met mine, and then he proposed over V-day after 2 yrs of dating.
I moved to the US about 7-8 months later... and we got married the following year :)

Been married 2 yrs :)


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> You kill me, Liz! :rofl:

I try :blush:


----------



## Anne24

Elliot Dont know much about MSG but one of my friends is pregnant and she avoids it. May be due to the high sodium/salt content and not to speak of the chemicals. I think its better you avoid it too hun coz I bet after reading all these stuff from us, you are going to be fastidious while eating Chinese.

Liz Dont know what the witch is up to. I know these things are so frustrating. I still have that lil bit of hope left until the witch shows. FXed. Can I ask a stupid question? What is UW?:haha:

Have been married for the last 2and a half years and TTC for 3cycles.Sigh:coffee: Dont know when will I be able to hold a lil one in my arms:cry:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Can I ask a stupid question? What is UW?:haha:

hehehe, you're going to feel really dumb once I tell you........ 

Uterine Wall :dohh:

hehehe :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Love your story of how you and DH met, Liz!.... so you dated long distance for 2 whole years?! That must have been tough! And he proposed on V-day? What a romantic! Did you guys have a big wedding, or little? Where?

DH and I met our Junior year in high school. So crazy spending all those years growing up with the same person! Feel so lucky that we've managed to grow together and both feel like we help eachother be our "better" selves. [SAPPY ALERT---oops, too late!]

We got married when we'd been together for nine years. We were both 25. We had it all planned out and completely secret. We'd been engaged for a year or two. On a Friday he picked me up after work with the car packed and we drove down to York beach where we got married in a quiet little seaside spot with a complete stranger passerby as our witness. Was so fun and exciting! 

Afterward we took a bunch of pictures, then drove west. We were headed for Detriot for a concert a day or two later. We drove until almost midnight, then tried to get a hotel for our "wedding night" somewhere near Syracuse, NY. Go figure... it was parents' weekend at all the local colleges and there was not a single room available! Not ONE! A desk guy even called around to all the other hotels to check for us.

So we drove a few more miles up the road and slept in the car at a rest stop o the NY Thruway. DH loves to tell how we woke up the morning after our wedding because a maintenance guy was dumping a trash can by the hood of our car. :haha:

Then drove on Niagara Falls and Detriot. Lots of fun along the way. Called our parents from hotel near Detriot to spread to news. Came home to find my mum's family had broken into our house to decorate it all up with streamers and wedding confetti and stuff. So sweet of them!

It's been 6 years. He's my best friend in the world. Feel so lucky every day.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Have been married for the last 2and a half years and TTC for 3cycles.Sigh:coffee: Dont know when will I be able to hold a lil one in my arms:cry:

3 cycles, Anne? Well you're prime for a BFP in the next 3 then according to the stats Liz posted on the other thread! Since something like 95% of couples can eventually get PG naturally, there's got to be a little one out there just waiting for you. Some of us just have to be more patient than others. Not fair, and it sucks, and I'm so sorry it's so hard hun. But I just know you'll be twice as delighted to hold you LO after all this time wishing and waiting! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

More encouraging stats: 

When can I expect a positive HPT if I am pregnant?

Statistical Data on Pregnancy Test Timing

Testing for pregnancy when trying to conceive is a sensitive issue. The emotional toll of repeated negative results is hard to imagine for those who have not experienced it. At the same time, waiting throughout the luteal phase to know the outcome of your cycle can be agony. For these reasons, knowing when to expect reliable results is extremely important, both to preserve your emotional state and to save money by not testing too early.

A related issue concerns the likelihood of getting "false" negative results which stem from testing too early. To try to shed some light on these questions we calculated some statistics on the most recently completed charts at Fertility Friend. We are presenting our findings and a discussion of the results below.

Method: 
We considered a batch of the most recent charts analyzed on the FertilityFriend.com web site. We considered 93,184 recent charts for which the woman's averages from past cycles were available (most notably the average luteal phase length). For each chart considered we took note of the ovulation day, the first positive pregnancy test, the first negative pregnancy test and the average luteal phase length. From the ovulation day and the average luteal phase length we were able to calculate the day of the expected menstrual period. This latter parameter is extremely important to understand the results.

Results: 
Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test:	13.6 DPO
Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result:	10.3 DPO
Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO:	10%
Percentage of pregnancy charts which show negative results before a positive result:	17%
Average time between the expected period and the first positive pregnancy test:	0.5 days before the expected period.
Percentage of negative test results taken three days or more before the expected period day on non pregnant charts:	40.7%
The graphs below represent the distribution of positive tests with respect to the day of the expected period, where 0 represents the day of the expected period: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/daystomenses0.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/daystomenses1.png

Discussion: 
Our data do not indicate the type of pregnancy test used (sensitivity is indeed an important parameter although most people tend to use the most sensitive tests) and a very small number of the results recorded as positive pregnancy tests may be actually the results of blood tests. Nonetheless, the results of our findings lead to very interesting conclusions.

As one could have expected, testing too early greatly increases your chances of a "false" negative. The average DPO at which people start testing (around 10 DPO) is probably related to some very optimistic advice and the strong desire to learn of positive results early. It is true that pregnancy tests can turn positive early (blood tests especially), however, it is rare with HPTs and is not something that should be relied upon within the emotional context of the trying to conceive journey. Further, we suspect that the frequency of early "false" negatives is actually higher than the 17% reported as many negative results go unreported.

The most interesting result is the nearly perfect match between the average first positive test result day and the day of the expected period. The average day to get a positive test is at 13.6 DPO and the average luteal phase length is 14 days (verified on our sample as well). This result can also be the consequence of the instructions given for testing, however, the distribution shows clearly that the maximum probability is almost exactly on the day the period is expected.

One remarkable figure in these statistics is the percentage of negative test results taken before the expected period day on non pregnant charts. This figure represents the proportion of women who tested too early and were not pregnant. In other words, this is the proportion of tests which may have been avoided. The number is high but probably underestimated still as we could expect very early negative tests to stay unreported because of the negative connotation of the test.

In conclusion, we certainly cannot stress enough the need to wait for a reasonable test date before spending your emotional (and financial) capital on early tests and lab procedures. This is certainly easier said than done. As with most sensitive emotional decisions, it is really up to you to decide what you can withstand. It is really a matter of weighing your desire to know early versus the disappointment, anxiety, and ambiguity that can be associated with seeing negative, or potentially "false" negative results. Keeping in mind that even cycles with perfectly timed intercourse often do not result in pregnancy, it is certainly something where understanding of the situation plays a great role. The Fertility Friend charting system proposes you a test date in full agreement with the results described above. We recommend as much as possible to actually wait until the test date.


----------



## liz_legend

That's a beautiful wedding story, Elliot!! So intimate & precious!

We actually got married twice :flower: Once by the state for legal immigration reasons governed by USCIS where I wore a Rolling Stones t-shirt & a pair of ripped jeans :haha: which I'm so proud for doing! This was about 2 months after I moved to the US (so we were only living together those 2 months and wanted to "be sure"). The USCIS only gives you 3 months to make it "legit" when you come in on a fiancé visa, ladies! No family at that ceremony. We just woke up one day, and decided that that day was when we'd make it official for the state (since we knew we'd have to do it at some point during those 3 months)

And then we had our church about 8 months later with family and friends. About 140 people at that extravaganza!

Here are some pics.. Posting more.
I made the church programs (see pic)
 



Attached Files:







232323232%7Ffp43283%3Enu%3D3252%3E772%3E43%3A%3EWSNRCG%3D3233686495553nu0mrj.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10









18836_267894660855_509690855_4897982_8157913_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8









23997_375727820855_509690855_5338066_5740164_n.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 7









232323232%7Ffp43287%3Enu%3D3252%3E772%3E43%3A%3EWSNRCG%3D323368649577%3Anu0mrj.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 10









232323232%7Ffp43286%3Enu%3D3252%3E772%3E43%3A%3EWSNRCG%3D3233686484%3C65nu0mrj.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## liz_legend

More pics :flower:
 



Attached Files:







n509690855_1685712_796.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 4









n509690855_2159949_4393.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Anne24

Liz hehehe thats trivia for me. Love your story. Must have been so difficult to maintain a long distance relationship but hats off to you guys. 
Elliot you guys are so adventurous but I bet it must have been fun and so romantic too.

Ok my story. Firstly, lil bit about me. I am from India, so is DH. But have been in US for a long time now. Dont know if you guys have any idea about Indian weddings. I was this damsel in distress when I met DH. Was involved in a relationship for 2 years(long-distance) before I met DH. It was a nasty break-up and hadnt gotten over it. My brother-in-law and my dad were friends. So it was my bro-in-law who introduced us and we hit it off instantly. Dated for 4 months and got married in this huge,colourful,chaotic Indian wedding with friends,family,relatives,distant relatives...the list would go on and on and on....but it was fun...still cherish those days...


----------



## elliot

Liz you're pictures are so lovely, and the church program is very elegant!!! Looks like you had a picture perfect day for your big ceremony, and LOVE that you wore the Stones t-shirt and ripped jeans for the smaller one! I wore jeans at my ceremony too!

We lost most of our pics though. Terrible story.... and DH hates to remember it... we got in the car after our ceremony and he's thumbing through the pictures on our NEW digital camera and says "UH OH." He'd fumbled fingered and accidentally erased everything on that memory card. I can laugh about it now, but at the time we were both shattered!

Those are good stats, Liz. There have been a few threads on 1st Tri recently about when people got their BFPs, and some of them weren't until like 18DPO! I don't know if that's because their OV was off, or just the beanie taking its dear sweet time.


----------



## Anne24

This 2 year long distance relationship was with another guy.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Liz hehehe thats trivia for me. Love your story. Must have been so difficult to maintain a long distance relationship but hats off to you guys.
> Elliot you guys are so adventurous but I bet it must have been fun and so romantic too.
> 
> Ok my story. Firstly, lil bit about me. I am from India, so is DH. But have been in US for a long time now. Dont know if you guys have any idea about Indian weddings. I was this damsel in distress when I met DH. Was involved in a relationship for 2 years(long-distance) before I met DH. It was a nasty break-up and hadnt gotten over it. My brother-in-law and my dad were friends. So it was my bro-in-law who introduced us and we hit it off instantly. Dated for 4 months and got married in this huge,colourful,chaotic Indian wedding with friends,family,relatives,distant relatives...the list would go on and on and on....but it was fun...still cherish those days...

Hee Hee! Have a really hard time picturing you as a damsel in distress, Anne! I know only a very little about traditional Indian weddings and would love to hear more! :happydance:


----------



## Anne24

Liz wow lovely wedding pics as Elliot put it picture perfect and a perfect day as well. I love the wedding trousseau. So elegant.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz hehehe thats trivia for me. Love your story. Must have been so difficult to maintain a long distance relationship but hats off to you guys.
> Elliot you guys are so adventurous but I bet it must have been fun and so romantic too.
> 
> Ok my story. Firstly, lil bit about me. I am from India, so is DH. But have been in US for a long time now. Dont know if you guys have any idea about Indian weddings. I was this damsel in distress when I met DH. Was involved in a relationship for 2 years(long-distance) before I met DH. It was a nasty break-up and hadnt gotten over it. My brother-in-law and my dad were friends. So it was my bro-in-law who introduced us and we hit it off instantly. Dated for 4 months and got married in this huge,colourful,chaotic Indian wedding with friends,family,relatives,distant relatives...the list would go on and on and on....but it was fun...still cherish those days...

Anne, I'm of indian background too!!! Goa, to be precise. Although I never lived in India (just visited). So we're actually a "mixed" couple and can't wait to have super cute mixed babies! My DH actually found an article about "hybrid vigor" babies and was thrilled :) It said something about the fact that our gene pools will be so different that you have like super-human pretty babies or something to that effect :hugs: *I hope we all have babies soon!!! *


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> We lost most of our pics though. Terrible story.... and DH hates to remember it... we got in the car after our ceremony and he's thumbing through the pictures on our NEW digital camera and says "UH OH." He'd fumbled fingered and accidentally erased everything on that memory card. I can laugh about it now, but at the time we were both shattered!

OMG, I would have killed him! Poor guy, he must have felt so gutted :cry:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> My DH actually found an article about "hybrid vigor" babies and was thrilled :) It said something about the fact that our gene pools will be so different that you have like super-human pretty babies or something to that effect :hugs: I hope well all have babies soon!!! :baby:

"Super-human pretty babies"! Wow! That's worth waiting for!


----------



## Anne24

OMG Liz you from Goa...reminds me of sun,sand and sin:winkwink: 
Cant wait for you to have super-human pretty babies. I am so happy you started this thread, its actually working as a stress buster. Love you ladies. Just now got a good news, wanna share with you guys. DH had a SA test. Apparently every thing seems to be normal from the reports.


----------



## liz_legend

So any new pregger symptoms yet, Elliot?

Have you done any baby shopping?


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> OMG Liz you from Goa...reminds me of sun,sand and sin:winkwink:
> Cant wait for you to have super-human pretty babies. I am so happy you started this thread, its actually working as a stress buster. Love you ladies. Just now got a good news, wanna share with you guys. DH had a SA test. Apparently every thing seems to be normal from the reports.

haha, Love the "sin" part!!

That's so awesome about his SA results!!
My obgyn gave me a referral for DH to get SA if we want to know.. So we might wait a few more weeks til we look at that... DH doesn't want to if he doesn't have to! :haha:


----------



## Anne24

Yeah I know how reluctant men can be for a SA test. Our insurance was covering it, so we thought might well go for it. In fact we had thought of going for it even before TTC but better late than never. But Liz your super-human pretty babies, cant wait for you to make them.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> OMG Liz you from Goa...reminds me of sun,sand and sin:winkwink:
> Cant wait for you to have super-human pretty babies. I am so happy you started this thread, its actually working as a stress buster. Love you ladies. Just now got a good news, wanna share with you guys. DH had a SA test. Apparently every thing seems to be normal from the reports.

WooHoo for the positive SA test Anne! Now that you know those swimmers are in tip-top shape you'll have to go get 'em! :happydance:

We had talked about starting some testing too, but my DH was super nervous as well. Those men are so sensitive about their "parts" working! :wacko: I always thought it would be way better if there was a problem with me 'cause I'm afraid that poor dear couldn't survive the wounded pride if his boys couldn't swim!


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Yeah I know how reluctant men can be for a SA test. Our insurance was covering it, so we thought might well go for it.

So other than actually calling and having to say SA to them, how'd you find out if it's covered?


----------



## Anne24

You are so right Elliot. Kept on praying these last couple of days that everything's ok with the SA test. I feel so relieved and positive now. Praise the Lord. Has it started snowing there in Maine? I know you love the snow. Its pretty cold here today, but no snow yet.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> So any new pregger symptoms yet, Elliot?
> 
> Have you done any baby shopping?

Symptoms have been pretty mild so far (knock on wood). A bit of tummy trouble, sore BBs just came back, and very strange appetite (sometimes hungry, sometimes can't stand the thought of food). A bit tired, and easily out of breath. Gassy and bloated :haha: But all around feeling really good. Mostly just feel so happy. 

Hoping everything's going well in there. Will feel a bit better after today is over because I had a super long cycle once (for me) where I actually had AF start on CD31 instead of 26 or 28 like normal. Today is my CD31, so even though I OV really early this month and I'm 20DPO, I'm a bit nervous that AF could show. I sometimes wonder if that one really long cycle was an early MC and I might have another. Really hoping not.

Haven't bought anything yet. Probably won't buy much for a little while, but are planning to buy our first PG book tonight. Excited to start reading it!


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know how reluctant men can be for a SA test. Our insurance was covering it, so we thought might well go for it.
> 
> So other than actually calling and having to say SA to them, how'd you find out if it's covered?Click to expand...

Well the insurance says it covers costs for "infertility" tests or something like till "infertility" is proved but nothing after that. So anything that is to correct an "infertility" would not be covered.


----------



## liz_legend

oooh, what are you buying?
I ordered "what to expect when you're expecting" off ebay b/c DH would not stop pestering me about buying the book! Hasn't arrived yet.

My gf recommended "baby wise" as a good book, btw!


----------



## liz_legend

hmm, just decided to suck it up and call to ask and she said we'd have to pay for the leftover deductible (which is like $200) plus 10% of the test. They cover 90%.


----------



## elliot

We had a very brief snow flurry a few weeks ago, Anne. Just enough big, fluffy flakes to be beautiful. Cold as heck today, but no snow. May get some for Thanksgiving I'm hearing.

How are feeling symptom-wise, Liz?


----------



## elliot

Sorry girls... I just went back over my last post about my cycle days and all, and realized I'd made so many typos it was incoherant! :dohh:

All I meant to say is that after today is over I'll feel a bit more comfy that the bean is here to stay for a while.


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> How are feeling symptom-wise, Liz?

I was actually just coming to tell y'all! So I swear a minute ago I felt "oh, this is it. I think I just got AF". So I went to the bathroom to check. NOTHING!
I swore I felt ya know....ahem.

So now I'm really starting to think? Am I pg?! good thing I have a test in my top drawer for emergency for later.

I've p'd 2x at work since 8:30 b/c I keep thinking it's here so I go check and then "go" what little I have to give hahahaha :dohh: does that qualify as frequent urination?? :blush:


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> hmm, just decided to suck it up and call to ask and she said we'd have to pay for the leftover deductible (which is like $200) plus 10% of the test. They cover 90%.

Well we haven't got the bill as yet...so don't know how much we would have to pay either. When I had called at the insurance, they said it would be covered. DH also had a testosterone test as well. That has been covered as we only had to pay the co-pay amount. Hopefully the SA test will be covered as well.


----------



## elliot

If you're going to use the Emer test, Liz, does that mean you have to hold it all day again like the other day?! :winkwink:

It's great your insurance will pay 90%. Good to know it's there if you need it!

Hadn't heard of the baby-wise book. Will definitely check it out. I read a few online reviews and decided we'd start with one called The PG Journal. It supposedly has a day by development guide, plus lots of info about what you should be doing to have a healthy bub, and info about babies, PG and births in other countries and cultures. I thought that would make it really interesting.

Course... if B&N doesn't have that book tonight, I'm sure we'll just grab the first PG book we can find!


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> How are feeling symptom-wise, Liz?
> 
> I was actually just coming to tell y'all! So I swear a minute ago I felt "oh, this is it. I think I just got AF". So I went to the bathroom to check. NOTHING!
> I swore I felt ya know....ahem.
> 
> So now I'm really starting to think? Am I pg?! good thing I have a test in my top drawer for emergency for later.
> 
> I've p'd 2x at work since 8:30 b/c I keep thinking it's here so I go check and then "go" what little I have to give hahahaha :dohh: does that qualify as frequent urination?? :blush:Click to expand...

Liz this could be a prego symptom. One of my friends who got pregnant said she was so sure that AF was coming that she had a pad on only to get a BFP two days later. So fingers crossed for those super-human pretty babies.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz this could be a prego symptom. One of my friends who got pregnant said she was so sure that AF was coming that she had a pad on only to get a BFP two days later. So fingers crossed for those super-human pretty babies.

I have a liner on already & a pad in my back pocket! :blush:

And I had a liner on ALL DAY 2 days ago b/c I thought that was the day!

sigh. Stupid AF. I hope she gets a wicked sunburn! :haha:


----------



## elliot

Liz - just did a bit of googling on you and found a few posts that sounded promising! Don't think BNB rules allow me to link to other forums here, but I'm copying the two ladies' posts below:



> I tried a dollar store test at 14dpo. ( I have a 33 day cycle)
> BFN.
> 
> I took another $tree test at 17dpo I swore I seen a faint line but hubby thought I was crazy.
> 
> I was tierd of feeling crazy and pregnant without the proof, so I bought a clearblue digital and I got "Pregnant" at 21dpo.
> 
> I knew it! I was shocked to actually see the word after squinting at bareley there lines in the sun.. lol.

AND



> I have a 28 day cycle- took test at 14 dpo, 15 dpo and 16dpo all with negative results-
> 
> 17 dpo positive!

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you girl! :happydance: And don't blame you one bit for running to the toilet 50 times today to check!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> sigh. Stupid AF. I hope she gets a wicked sunburn! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> If you're going to use the Emer test, Liz, does that mean you have to hold it all day again like the other day?! :winkwink:

Good lord, no! At this rate (of having gone 3 times already since 7am!)
I'll "cut myself off" from the bathroom at 1:30. That gives me 5.5 hrs til I get home...... to get another BFN!


----------



## Anne24

Common BFP for Liz. Keeping my fingers crossed. Have a feeling there is a good news lurking around.


----------



## liz_legend

I really hope you're right!!!

Trying not to get my hopes up b/c at this point, I'm so close to going either way... 
I'm going to drive myself nuts going to the bathroom every hour (or less :dohh:) today

We should take wagers to see if I'm going to crack and do another test before I get home at 6pm!


----------



## elliot

Okay, I wager NO to cracking.

I don't think you'll be able to stay out of the bathroom long enough before you go home! :winkwink:


----------



## Anne24

Same here even I wager NO to cracking.


----------



## liz_legend

Wait, I'm confused. When you wager NO TO CRACKING, what does that mean?

No, I'm not going to crack before I get home to test? So I'll be testing at home at 6pm?
Or
No, I am going to crack and test at work?


----------



## elliot

I'm saying No, you will not crack and test at work because you will be too busy running back and forth to the toilet to check... there won't be enough stored whiz!

But yes to testing at home for sure! And hopefully getting a bit of a line to get us all excited!!!


----------



## Anne24

No, I'm not going to crack before I get home to test.


----------



## Anne24

Ok girls have to take leave now. But will log in the afternoon and again in the evening and hopefully get to see that BFP from Liz.


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot said:

> I'm saying No, you will not crack and test at work because you will be too busy running back and forth to the toilet to check... there won't be enough stored whiz!

oh crud. I forgot about that. :dohh:


----------



## shelly793

tl682 said:


> Where do all of you ladies live?? I'm in New York... Liz, good luc tomorrow morning!!

I'm just south of DC in Maryland, Not too far from you :)


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Ok girls have to take leave now. But will log in the afternoon and again in the evening and hopefully get to see that BFP from Liz.

cya Anne! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Where do all of you ladies live?? I'm in New York... Liz, good luc tomorrow morning!!
> 
> I'm just south of DC in Maryland, Not too far from you :)Click to expand...

neat-o CLW!

You catching up on our crazy posts from this morning? :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

Going to lunch with 2 friends/coworkers so I'm going to make my last bathroom check now til after lunch. I'll let you all know when I get back in an hour or so!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Going to lunch with 2 friends/coworkers so I'm going to make my last bathroom check now til after lunch. I'll let you all know when I get back in an hour or so!

Good luck! Have fun at lunch!

I'm having a veggie-stuffed dagwood today with extra pickles! Mmmmm Mmmmm! :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

Alright I lied. I couldn't wait til after lunch to update u! (On my phone right now)

Peed #4 and still nothing!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Alright I lied. I couldn't wait til after lunch to update u! (On my phone right now)
> 
> Peed #4 and still nothing!

:haha: Oh Liz! This is why we love you so!

Hoping and praying over here! :hugs:


----------



## shelly793

Hi Ladies you have been busy as always....LOL. I loved all of your wedding stories!!!! 
My DH and I met 10yrs ago..... My mother was a volunteer EMT @ the local firehouse and she wanted me to bring my daughter for a visit with their new puppy, I said no for about a month then finally broke down and went. While I was there I met this handsome man, he and I argued all day about how men and women are so diff. We exchanged numbers and have been inseprable since. When my father came to visit from FL for his 50th B-day in April of '07 My (now)DH ask for his blessings and then he proposed to me on his parents back deck with all of our familys looking out the window. He says it wasn't as romanitc as he wanted but it was perfect to me, especially since my father was there. We started planning the wedding, then my world crashed down when my dad Passed away in Aug 07. We went ahead with the wedding which was 3 days after what would have been my dads 51st B-day and I swear he was there watching over me b/c the day was PERFECT!!!!! Outside, sunny and 75, overlooking the water.


----------



## elliot

Sorry your Dad passed just before your wedding CLW, but how wonderful that you had such a lovely day and felt he was watching over you :)

Can't see you pictures yet though... (maybe I'm just being impatient?)


----------



## shelly793

Maybe it will work now
 



Attached Files:







5649_118153519860_526559860_2171854_791790_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 7









5649_118153584860_526559860_2171865_1668676_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shelly793

I only had a few pic on my computer @ work I will find better ones over the weekend :)


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Alright I lied. I couldn't wait til after lunch to update u! (On my phone right now)
> 
> Peed #4 and still nothing!
> 
> :haha: Oh Liz! This is why we love you so!
> 
> Hoping and praying over here! :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree got everything crossed for you :hugs: 
Hopefully it is still early!!!


----------



## shelly793

I found one of the outside lit up the night of the reception
 



Attached Files:







5649_118153634860_526559860_2171874_7995252_n.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elliot

Oh, love the black and white CLW! Looks like you were really RIGHT on the water! Beautiful!

Liz - I have to run to a meeting now and won't be home till very late cause as you know I've got a date with HP! I don't usually check BNB over the weekend since I don't have internet at home, but I WILL get me to an internet connection to check on you tomorrow, so please keep us up to date! All the luck in the world, lady! :hugs:


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Where do all of you ladies live?? I'm in New York... Liz, good luc tomorrow morning!!
> 
> I'm just south of DC in Maryland, Not too far from you :)Click to expand...
> 
> neat-o CLW!
> 
> You catching up on our crazy posts from this morning? :blush:Click to expand...

I'm trying to catch up....LOL You gals type faster than I can read HAHAHAH


----------



## Anne24

:hi: wonderful ladies I am back. 
CLW so sorry to hear about your dad. But loved your wedding pics. They are beautiful.

Liz Keep us updated hun. Fingers toes every thing's crossed for you.


----------



## liz_legend

CLW, that story made me a little misty.
Beautiful pics too!

Alright ladies!
Bathroom check & Pee #5 just took place (after lunch) and NOTHING!

geeez, I'm trying to contain myself but this is just weird now!!!

If AF comes now, it's going to kill me! I haven't told DH that I've been to the bathroom 5 times since this morning! I hope it's not all just my imagination! I haven't even been drinking anything all day really (except a little over lunch) but I think at this point, I have to stop all peeing (going to still do the bathroom checks though!)

Granted all my bathroom pees have been very small but still! Walking back from the restaurant with my coworkers, I swore "I think I have it now...." in my head...

Elliot, get an internet connection at home, lady!! haha


----------



## dreambaby

Hi, you look like a friendly bunch. Mind if I hang?
I've been lurking this BNB site for a little while and have finally plucked up the courage to join. I came off BC end of Oct and am having my first natural visit from AF now (which is delightfully horrid). So roughly due to ov about 2nd Dec I think.
Where are you lot at in cycles?


----------



## liz_legend

welcome *dreambaby*!

You initiation to join our group is to tell us a story about how you and your OH ended up together or a wedding story :) Pics optional, but preferred!

hehehe

You can see where we are in our cycles from our signatures (I suggest you make one for the BNB forums. Check out fertilityfriend.com for charts etc..) Feel free to ask any questions. I'm the tech nerd in this lot (self-proclaimed title!)

I'm supposed to get my AF any day now.. hence my maniacal posts about the bathroom!


----------



## Anne24

dreambaby said:


> Hi, you look like a friendly bunch. Mind if I hang?
> I've been lurking this BNB site for a little while and have finally plucked up the courage to join. I came off BC end of Oct and am having my first natural visit from AF now (which is delightfully horrid). So roughly due to ov about 2nd Dec I think.
> Where are you lot at in cycles?

Hey dreambaby welcome to BNB and this thread.


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> welcome *dreambaby*!
> 
> You initiation to join our group is to tell us a story about how you and your OH ended up together or a wedding story :) Pics optional, but preferred!
> 
> hehehe
> 
> You can see where we are in our cycles from our signatures (I suggest you make one for the BNB forums. Check out fertilityfriend.com for charts etc..) Feel free to ask any questions. I'm the tech nerd in this lot (self-proclaimed title!)
> 
> I'm supposed to get my AF any day now.. hence my maniacal posts about the bathroom!

My dear Liz I need your help...I am technologically challenged:dohh: How do I make a ticker???You all seem to have such lovely ones...help needed.


----------



## liz_legend

What do you want your ticker to say?
You can point to one of mine as an example if you like


----------



## shelly793

Liz, you are gonna have to camp out in the bathroom as much as you are in there....:haha: I'm crossing everything for you, I hope this is your time!!!!


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies, I have been surfing around BnB for a while but most groups seem to already have their "click" and I am kinda reserved so I haven't really joined one. I will say a few things but very rarely will I ever get an answer. I am a SAHM now and am finding it rather lonely. Can I join you ?

DH and I have been married almost 5 yrs and we have one daughter together and are now TTC #2. I live in Ontario Canada . Not sure what else to say :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

I like using FertilityFriend since you can chart ur cycle & get a ticker with it (it's the chick & eggs one in my signature)

For all your other life events like weddings etc, I like daisypath/lilypie


----------



## buterflyangel

Hello, Ladies :hi: I, too, have been reading this forum, and like dreambaby, was just waiting for the courage to join. You all are very sweet and funny too, you make me laugh at times and also smile alot too. I'm kinda shy, but just couldn't wait anymore to try and join because you guys are a great group! I joined another forum a few weeks ago, but I think that I'll like this one better because everybody here are at different stages. Some TTC, and Eliott is pregnant :happydance: I would like to be in a place that we can all be there for eachother, nomatter what stage we are in during our journeys :flower: 

Here is my story: I had my Mirena (birth control) removed on November 1. I didn't have AF at all for the whole five years that I was on the Mirena! I thought I started AF three days after it being removed, but then the :witch: caught me AGAIN today. Twice in one month after 5 years without? My friend thinks maybe the first one was just from my iud being removed, but I'm not sure. 

I also live in Maine :flower: and have been with my DH since July 2008. We met online and tried to take it slow. I wanted to be cautious after hearing so many horror stories. I got really lucky because he's a big teddy bear and so good to me!! We aren't legally married because we just cannot afford to be, so we went on top of the White Mountains in NH and said our vows to eachother on the mountain. So...we consider ourselves to be married. I have a 12 year old son, and we are TTC my second, but his first. I will add pics sometime, when I figure out how :haha:

Liz, I am looking forward to seeing how your test goes!!

You girls do write alot which is cool, hope I can keep up :hugs:


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> Oh, love the black and white CLW! Looks like you were really RIGHT on the water! Beautiful!
> 
> Liz - I have to run to a meeting now and won't be home till very late cause as you know I've got a date with HP! I don't usually check BNB over the weekend since I don't have internet at home, but I WILL get me to an internet connection to check on you tomorrow, so please keep us up to date! All the luck in the world, lady! :hugs:

Thanks elliot!!! We were right on the water :)


----------



## liz_legend

future_numan said:


> Hello ladies, I have been surfing around BnB for a while but most groups seem to already have their "click" and I am kinda reserved so I haven't really joined one. I will say a few things but very rarely will I ever get an answer. I am a SAHM now and am finding it rather lonely. Can I join you ?
> 
> DH and I have been married almost 5 yrs and we have one daughter together and are now TTC #2. I live in Ontario Canada . Not sure what else to say :blush:

*Hello Future_numan!*
Well, today's topic is how did you meet your OH or a story from your wedding :)

We've all shared ours (some with pics!)

We're a small group of gals so feel free to join us.
I used to live in T.O. (Toronto for everyone else) for 12 years :)
First in North York with my parents, then got a tiny apt on Yonge & Lawrence by myself when I moved out at 20! :winkwink:

You live in that area?


----------



## shelly793

future_numan said:


> Hello ladies, I have been surfing around BnB for a while but most groups seem to already have their "click" and I am kinda reserved so I haven't really joined one. I will say a few things but very rarely will I ever get an answer. I am a SAHM now and am finding it rather lonely. Can I join you ?
> 
> DH and I have been married almost 5 yrs and we have one daughter together and are now TTC #2. I live in Ontario Canada . Not sure what else to say :blush:

:hi: Welcome Future :hi: I hope you find these girls as awesome as I do!!!


----------



## liz_legend

buterflyangel said:


> Hello, Ladies :hi: I, too, have been reading this forum, and like dreambaby, was just waiting for the courage to join. You all are very sweet and funny too, you make me laugh at times and also smile alot too. I'm kinda shy, but just couldn't wait anymore to try and join because you guys are a great group! I joined another forum a few weeks ago, but I think that I'll like this one better because everybody here are at different stages. Some TTC, and Eliott is pregnant :happydance: I would like to be in a place that we can all be there for eachother, nomatter what stage we are in during our journeys :flower:
> 
> Here is my story: I had my Mirena (birth control) removed on November 1. I didn't have AF at all for the whole five years that I was on the Mirena! I thought I started AF three days after it being removed, but then the :witch: caught me AGAIN today. Twice in one month after 5 years without? My friend thinks maybe the first one was just from my iud being removed, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I also live in Maine :flower: and have been with my DH since July 2008. We met online and tried to take it slow. I wanted to be cautious after hearing so many horror stories. I got really lucky because he's a big teddy bear and so good to me!! We aren't legally married because we just cannot afford to be, so we went on top of the White Mountains in NH and said our vows to eachother on the mountain. So...we consider ourselves to be married. I have a 12 year old son, and we are TTC my second, but his first. I will add pics sometime, when I figure out how :haha:
> 
> Liz, I am looking forward to seeing how your test goes!!
> 
> You girls do write alot which is cool, hope I can keep up :hugs:

Holy crap! We're a popular forum today!!

Hi *butterflyangel*! Thanks for sharing your story :flower:

I hope you get your #2! We're a nice group:winkwink: I tried to join another group a few weeks ago and it didn't work out.. so I basically helped make my own with these lovelies!


----------



## shelly793

buterflyangel said:


> Hello, Ladies :hi: I, too, have been reading this forum, and like dreambaby, was just waiting for the courage to join. You all are very sweet and funny too, you make me laugh at times and also smile alot too. I'm kinda shy, but just couldn't wait anymore to try and join because you guys are a great group! I joined another forum a few weeks ago, but I think that I'll like this one better because everybody here are at different stages. Some TTC, and Eliott is pregnant :happydance: I would like to be in a place that we can all be there for eachother, nomatter what stage we are in during our journeys :flower:
> 
> Here is my story: I had my Mirena (birth control) removed on November 1. I didn't have AF at all for the whole five years that I was on the Mirena! I thought I started AF three days after it being removed, but then the :witch: caught me AGAIN today. Twice in one month after 5 years without? My friend thinks maybe the first one was just from my iud being removed, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I also live in Maine :flower: and have been with my DH since July 2008. We met online and tried to take it slow. I wanted to be cautious after hearing so many horror stories. I got really lucky because he's a big teddy bear and so good to me!! We aren't legally married because we just cannot afford to be, so we went on top of the White Mountains in NH and said our vows to eachother on the mountain. So...we consider ourselves to be married. I have a 12 year old son, and we are TTC my second, but his first. I will add pics sometime, when I figure out how :haha:
> 
> Liz, I am looking forward to seeing how your test goes!!
> 
> You girls do write alot which is cool, hope I can keep up :hugs:

:hi: Buterfly, You sound like me I have a 12yr old daughter too. Welcome!!!!:flower:


----------



## liz_legend

to add pics: 
When you're typing a response, "Go To Advanced"

Then scroll down and click the "manage attachments" button


----------



## liz_legend

Butterflyangel, 

I hate to ask you this.. but could you make your font color a touch darker? it's hard for me to read on the screen :blush:


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> Holy crap! We're a popular forum today!!
> 
> Hi *butterflyangel*! Thanks for sharing your story :flower:
> 
> I hope you get your #2! We're a nice group:winkwink: I tried to join another group a few weeks ago and it didn't work out.. so I basically helped make my own with these lovelies!

Liz I think it's b/c theres no judgement here and yall are so awesome!!!!


----------



## buterflyangel

that's awesome, clw that we have that in common :flower: 

No problem, Liz, is this better? If not, I will try another one. And thanks for the tip on adding pics. I will do that sometime this weekend hopefully :thumbup:

Thanks everybody for the warm welcome!!


----------



## liz_legend

buterflyangel said:


> that's awesome, clw that we have that in common :flower:
> 
> No problem, Liz, is this better? If not, I will try another one. And thanks for the tip on adding pics. I will do that sometime this weekend hopefully :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks everybody for the warm welcome!!

Much better! :flower: Sorry, I hope you weren't offended! It was really hard for me to focus on the words :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! We're a popular forum today!!
> 
> Hi *butterflyangel*! Thanks for sharing your story :flower:
> 
> I hope you get your #2! We're a nice group:winkwink: I tried to join another group a few weeks ago and it didn't work out.. so I basically helped make my own with these lovelies!
> 
> Liz I think it's b/c theres no judgement here and yall are so awesome!!!!Click to expand...

I was pretty judgemental of butterflyangel's font though. Does that mean I'm kicked out now? :haha:


----------



## buterflyangel

lol liz, your silly. And I wasn't offended at all


----------



## future_numan

liz_legend said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I have been surfing around BnB for a while but most groups seem to already have their "click" and I am kinda reserved so I haven't really joined one. I will say a few things but very rarely will I ever get an answer. I am a SAHM now and am finding it rather lonely. Can I join you ?
> 
> DH and I have been married almost 5 yrs and we have one daughter together and are now TTC #2. I live in Ontario Canada . Not sure what else to say :blush:
> 
> *Hello Future_numan!*
> Well, today's topic is how did you meet your OH or a story from your wedding :)
> 
> We've all shared ours (some with pics!)
> 
> We're a small group of gals so feel free to join us.
> I used to live in T.O. (Toronto for everyone else) for 12 years :)
> First in North York with my parents, then got a tiny apt on Yonge & Lawrence by myself when I moved out at 20! :winkwink:
> 
> You live in that area?Click to expand...

Thank-you..

I don't live in T.O. anymore but I did grow up there in the Eglington and Dufferin area. I went to Weston for High School. I now live about three hours north of T.O. in a very small farming town.

This is my second marriage, I married very young the first time and we divorced after 15yrs. We have two daughters 21 & 18. I meet my DH online also and I never expected anything to come of online dating. I had been seperated for a few years and since I never gave dating again much though since I was so busy with the girls and my career. It was my best friend who add me to a dating site and I must confess she did most of the chatting too:blush:
She talked me into meet a few men but I made her come with me...just in case. Well the day I met DH my girlfriend couldn't make it so I was going to bail but at last minute I thought...what the heck..not like I was doing anything else exciting that day:haha: well we hit it off right away...we talked for so long the coffee shop closed and were waiting for us to leave.
It took me about a year before I would even talk about getting serious. We married two years to the day from when we met. ( I will have to post a picture later..don't have any on this lap top )
I already had two almost grown children so I had always said..No More for this girl but when I met DH. He was adopted when he was one year old and has no children of his own but he said that he was happy just having me and my girls. He had hinted he would love a child of his own but it was me that started yerning for a baby. I had a TR in May 08 and we conceived Emily via IUI in June 09. If you had told me five years ago I would be where I am today, I would have had you committed:haha: but I am happier than I have ever been:hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

That's a really neat story!!! 
i think this was a fabulous idea that we all get to know each other!!


----------



## future_numan

Thank you for the nice warm welcome !


----------



## buterflyangel

:hugs:Hi future_numan, that's cool that you met your DH online too! My DH doesn't have a child of his own, and said he is happy with just my son and I, but I know he really would love one of his own and that he would make an awesome Daddy. Hehehe I can't wait for the day I can see him holding a LO in his arms. He's a big boy. A big man holding a little baby is so cute!!

I agree, Liz. I think it was a wonderful way to get to know everybody


----------



## Anne24

Liz How do I use lillipie? I have already registered. But how does it show on my page?:shrug: My Dh is a IT consultant and look at me:dohh:

Butterflyangel and Future-numan 

Welcome hugs to both of you. Feel free to rant here. We are a crazy group of girls. But the more, the merrier.


----------



## liz_legend

Once u make a lilypie ticker, click the link that gives u the code for forums: bbcode

Then come back here & click on "user cp" in the top left corner > edit signature


----------



## liz_legend

BFN & no AF.
Worried again that I'm getting it bc I've got some discharge but don't think it's AF yet.....


----------



## future_numan

Liz, I am in the same boat. I am now three days late and:witch: hasn't shown up yet..I have also tested twice and got a :bfn:..:shrug:

Anna, you can also access any signature by just clicking on someone elses..for example..just click on my Daisypath and a window should open up for you!


----------



## liz_legend

Are u having any discharge?


----------



## tl682

OMG, SO SORRY that I have been MIA all day. I had some stupid training for work, and I just got home like half an hour ago and came on to catch up. 

Liz, I can't believe you are still getting bfn's!! Crazy. You testing again in the morning?? Hang in there, hun.

So, my story:
I met DH at a mutual friend's Karaoke party 3 years ago. We hit it off got married last year. He sang Karaoke at our wedding (the same song he sang the night we met)!! Unfortunately, since we have been married, things have taken a turn for the worse -- Not with our relationship, but with life. His mom was diagnosed with terminal brain cancer one week after we got back from our honeymoon. It's been so bad ever since. DH's a mess and has been now for months... I actually think this may have contributed to our having issues getting preggers... So, that's been the deal with us. The only silver lining to the cloud: We're closer than ever and bound for life. He's an amazing husband, son, and brother, and I love him more every day.

So, that's us!! I'll try to get up some pictures. 

Elliot -- Stay away from cold-cuts, too -- They have nitrates.

Liz -- Update us!!

Everybody that has just joined -- Welcome!!


----------



## liz_legend

Bet u are glad ure done work! Cute story! Sorry abt DH's mom.. :(

I am going to test every 12 hrs til I get AF!! So 1st thing when I wake up!


----------



## future_numan

liz_legend said:


> Are u having any discharge?

I don't know what you mean by discharge, but I did have a little pink when I wiped ( I know TMI..lol.) when I went to the washroom earlier but nothing since..but I do feel kinda crampy like AF should be starting...but nothing as of yet..what has been going on with you ? I am afraid to test anymore for a few more days, I'd hate to waste the tests since they are so expencive.

TL- I am so sorry about you MIL, being newlyweds and faced with illness. Good to see that you have each other to turn too !


----------



## tl682

Future Numan, how many months ttc are you?? Thank you for the nice words, girls.


----------



## future_numan

This is my first month TTC:flower: How long for you ?


----------



## tl682

6 months and counting...


----------



## tl682

Future Numan -- How long did it take you ttc your first child??


----------



## tl682

Omg, is it sad that I'm on this on Friday night at 1045??


----------



## tl682

Yaaaaay, so happy he's got good swimmers, Anne!! Mine is testing next week, so we will see if he's in good shape... May I add that he's super anxious about it and thinks he wont be able to do it?? What else goes into fertility testing?? We're getting the work up on Tuesday.





elliot said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Liz you from Goa...reminds me of sun,sand and sin:winkwink:
> Cant wait for you to have super-human pretty babies. I am so happy you started this thread, its actually working as a stress buster. Love you ladies. Just now got a good news, wanna share with you guys. DH had a SA test. Apparently every thing seems to be normal from the reports.
> 
> WooHoo for the positive SA test Anne! Now that you know those swimmers are in tip-top shape you'll have to go get 'em! :happydance:
> 
> We had talked about starting some testing too, but my DH was super nervous as well. Those men are so sensitive about their "parts" working! :wacko: I always thought it would be way better if there was a problem with me 'cause I'm afraid that poor dear couldn't survive the wounded pride if his boys couldn't swim!Click to expand...


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, let us all put our hands together and give AF a nice cold welcome. :witch:


----------



## future_numan

Well Liz at least now you have your CD1..:winkwink:

TL- I have a tubal ligation reversal in May 08 since I thought I was finished having babies I had my tubes tied years ago. After the surgery we we tryed for about 8 months then I went for a HCG and discovered that I only had one open tube plus we already knew that DH had a lower end of normal count. We consulted a fertility DR and since we aren't the youngest, we decided to try IUI. It took two rounds with the help of Pergeon and Clomid before we conceived Emily.The cost all in all was brutal so this time with me not returning to work we are going to just let nature take it's course and hope we can conceive this time on our own.

Still no AF, not even a hint..took another test ( even though I said I wouldn't ) and BFN ???? Not sure what's going on but if she doesn't arrive by Monday I am going to call my DR. I am super scared of Eptopic pregnancy because I only have one tube left !!


----------



## tl682

Awh, Liz!! You all right?? Hang in there. Stupid witch. How are you feeling?? DH??


----------



## tl682

Future Numan -- That's an amazing story. We're actually doing our fertility testing this week, and I'm rather scared... Hoping for your bfp!!


----------



## buterflyangel

welcome to the :witch:, sunburned and everything! Sorry, Liz, I hope you didn't get your hopes up too much. And at least you know that your cycle may be running a little late sometimes. Here is :dust::dust: for you for next time and some more :dust::dust: for everyone else too!!


----------



## future_numan

Well here's to a Christmas :bfp: to all of us:dust:

What is everyone up to this weekend ? We have swim lessons with Emily this morning then off to do some shopping:happydance:
Tomorrow we are going to put up our Christmas lights...I love it when they are up...looks so festive !!


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> Ladies, let us all put our hands together and give AF a nice cold welcome. :witch:

Sorry Liz :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shelly793

future_numan said:


> Well here's to a Christmas :bfp: to all of us:dust:
> 
> What is everyone up to this weekend ? We have swim lessons with Emily this morning then off to do some shopping:happydance:
> Tomorrow we are going to put up our Christmas lights...I love it when they are up...looks so festive !!


We are going to do our tree soon :) I can't wait it's one of my fav parts of christmas!!!


----------



## liz_legend

I'm alright I guess. Just bummed & pouty :(
Thanks TL, CLW.. everyone else..


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> I'm alright I guess. Just bummed & pouty :(
> Thanks TL, CLW.. everyone else..

So whats your plan for this go round?


----------



## liz_legend

SMEP again & Soy-Iso (latter I will be purchasing today).

What abt you, hun?


----------



## shelly793

I' just gonna NTNP and see what happens :)


----------



## liz_legend

I'm going to walmart to buy soy right now!


----------



## buterflyangel

what does the soy do?


----------



## Anne24

I am so sorry Liz:hugs: But lets be optimistic...we might all be on the way to get a xmas BFP. That would be the best gift ever.


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks Anne. Picked up my Soy-iso (which is like a natural Clomid) so hopefully this makes a difference for this cycle. I hope we all give it a good shot this cycle so we can all get our BFPs this xmas!


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> Thanks Anne. Picked up my Soy-iso (which is like a natural Clomid) so hopefully this makes a difference for this cycle. I hope we all give it a good shot this cycle so we can all get our BFPs this xmas!



Yes, that would be an amazing Xmas!! Actually, I think the next time I would be testing is around DH's bday, so that would be even better -- His best bday gift ever :) Does anybody know when I should be taking the robitussin, if I do that this month??


----------



## liz_legend

I think u take cough syrup appproaching ur fertile days to get ready for the peak thru ovulation


----------



## buterflyangel

I'm confused. What is the cough syrup for? I guess I'm kinda clueless...


----------



## liz_legend

Makes your cervical fluid friendlier to sperm (by making it thinner, I believe)


----------



## buterflyangel

oh okay. my dh said he's heard of that before, I guess he knows more than me :haha:

thank you for explaining


----------



## tl682

I love how your DH knew that!! That's so funny!! All right, so my plan is to take it CD 8, 9, 10, 11, and 12. I usually ov day 12... Does that sound right, or should I be taking it longer?? Which robitussin is it?? The regular??


----------



## liz_legend

it's the cough syrup with the active ingredient that starts with a "g"... I can't remember....


----------



## liz_legend

This is what I've been up to this afternoon!

I'm not a baker AT ALL but I'm participating in my MIL/SIL's (& extended family/friends) cookie exchange (which I've avoided for 3 years) so I'm practicing this weekend since it's 3 weeks. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







sm oatmeal cookies.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3









sm chocolate revel 2.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> This is what I've been up to this afternoon!
> 
> I'm not a baker AT ALL but I'm participating in my MIL/SIL's (& extended family/friends) cookie exchange (which I've avoided for 3 years) so I'm practicing this weekend since it's 3 weeks. :happydance:

Omg, Liz. Can I come over?? That looks amazing. Happy cooking!!


----------



## liz_legend

HAHA, I haven't tasted it yet. Will be doing that after dinner.. At least it photographs well!!
Funny thing is, I don't even have a sweet tooth! :haha:


----------



## future_numan

Oh Liz they look yummy:thumbup: We used to do a cookie exchange at work..I miss that !

Well I found my CD1 today, the :witch: got me :cry:

I have seen other forums on here about Soy, does it actually work ? How much do you need to take and when ? I tryed Google and didn't find much info..:shrug:

Well off to do my :laundry::hangwashing::iron: ... woot, woot...a fun and exciting Saturday night...:haha:


----------



## liz_legend

I've seen on here that Soy definitely helps shorten super long cycles. I picked up some from Walmart today. $6. The good thing is you only have to take it for 5 days of your entire cycle (anymore is bad for you).

I'm going to do 120 mg (3pills) on CD5-CD7 and then 160 mg (4pills) on CD8-CD9.
I got AF at 11:45pm last night too.. I hate her.


----------



## future_numan

Darn...and I was in Walmart today..I am going to go back and try them for a couple of cycles. I am totally unsure when I OV. I know back when I had the IUI it was on CD11..but I had a HGC shot to force OV. How do you tell when your going to OV ?


----------



## liz_legend

future_numan said:


> How do you tell when your going to OV ?

With these: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyyyyyyyy Liz the cookies look so yummylicious:thumbup: 

About this cough syrup thing...is it safe to take just to increase CM? Also anyone knows about pre-seed? Is it a lubricant? Is it only used by the male partner or both? I dont know but somehow feel I dont have enough EWCM during fertile days.


----------



## Anne24

future_numan said:


> Oh Liz they look yummy:thumbup: We used to do a cookie exchange at work..I miss that !
> 
> Well I found my CD1 today, the :witch: got me :cry:
> 
> I have seen other forums on here about Soy, does it actually work ? How much do you need to take and when ? I tryed Google and didn't find much info..:shrug:
> 
> Well off to do my :laundry::hangwashing::iron: ... woot, woot...a fun and exciting Saturday night...:haha:

I am sorry hun:hugs: Seems all of us are getting the witch almost at the same time. I am currently CD3. This TTC thing is such an ordeal. Whoever said making babies is easy:nope: I wonder how do people become pregnant accidentally:wacko:


----------



## liz_legend

Ugh, I posted a response and it disappeared.

Cough syrup: safe to use. Search for it on the forums. I have seen threads.

Preseed: It's amazing! We're going to keep using it even after we're done TTC. It's "nicer" than most other lubricants. We use it externally only to get things started but you are "supposed" to use it with the applicant and put it inside.. 
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pre-seed.html


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> I wonder how do people become pregnant accidentally:wacko:

I was bitching to DH about the same thing this week.

how the hell do people have "accidents"? Or get pregnant when the condom breaks a little... Or get pregnant when the guy pulls out.... or get pregnant when couples use the whole "family planning" method by having sex on days that are NOT the fertile days.

seriously!!! *HOW??* :shrug:


----------



## buterflyangel

wow my cd1 was yesterday too, so liz, future, and I are close to same cd1.... but I'm still trying to figure out how long my cycles will be since I didn't AF for five whole years while on Mirena! It used to be 28 days years ago, but now I don't know anymore. 

and yes those cookies do look mighty delicious!! I wish I didn't have a sweet tooth, I need to loose more weight.

Going to watch a movie with DH (the movie Grown-ups) I heard it's funny. Hope you ladies have a great night :flower:


----------



## buterflyangel

:[/QUOTE]

I am sorry hun:hugs: Seems all of us are getting the witch almost at the same time. I am currently CD3. This TTC thing is such an ordeal. Whoever said making babies is easy:nope: I wonder how do people become pregnant accidentally:wacko:[/QUOTE]


And Anne is close to same cycle too :flower:


----------



## buterflyangel

um i guess i need to practice how to use the quote thing lol...nighty night


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how do people become pregnant accidentally:wacko:
> 
> I was bitching to DH about the same thing this week.
> 
> how the hell do people have "accidents"? Or get pregnant when the condom breaks a little... Or get pregnant when the guy pulls out.... or get pregnant when couples use the whole "family planning" method by having sex on days that are NOT the fertile days.
> 
> seriously!!! *HOW??* :shrug:Click to expand...

Liz wonder wonder indeed:shrug: And we seem to be doing every thing possible...from soy to opk to pre-seed to lifting legs in the air and trying to stay elevated and yet we dont fall pregnant. Sigh!!! At times I really wish could guide the lil swimmers towards that egg.


----------



## liz_legend

I was saying to DH also this week that it'd be much more convenient if there was a glass window on my tummy so I could see what was going on in there..

He said.. "ya, but that wouldn't be sexy." :haha:


----------



## shelly793

Anne24 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how do people become pregnant accidentally:wacko:
> 
> I was bitching to DH about the same thing this week.
> 
> how the hell do people have "accidents"? Or get pregnant when the condom breaks a little... Or get pregnant when the guy pulls out.... or get pregnant when couples use the whole "family planning" method by having sex on days that are NOT the fertile days.
> 
> seriously!!! *HOW??* :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Liz wonder wonder indeed:shrug: And we seem to be doing every thing possible...from soy to opk to pre-seed to lifting legs in the air and trying to stay elevated and yet we dont fall pregnant. Sigh!!! At times I really wish could guide the lil swimmers towards that egg.Click to expand...

It is so frustrating!!!! 3 of the ladies in my DH's office are all preggo, one girl stopped b/c and was preggers the first month, the other was ntnp and the third girl blows my mind b/c they used a condom AND she was on b/c. He almost didnt tell me about it b/c he didnt want to upset me.


----------



## shelly793

Good morning ladies :hi: I see you all have been busy as always :) Liz, I'm not a sweets person either but those look amazing!!!!


----------



## shelly793

buterflyangel said:


> what does the soy do?

Here is an article I found on Soy....

https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html


----------



## future_numan

As I remember I was on clomid from CD3-7 so I think I will try that this cycle. I am going into town today for the local Santa Clause parade so I will pop into the drug store and pick some up..

I wish I had the answer on why it is hard for some and easy for others to get pregnant. I have a girlfriend that Fosters children and the stories behind some of those children is so sad ,then there a wonderful couples who try and try and spend thousands just to have a child that you just know who make wonderful parents. I have some serious questions for St.Peter when I get to those pearly gates !!


----------



## buterflyangel

thank you clw for the info. I've learned a lot from you all so far! 

I, too, have always wondered how many woman become pregnant either on "accident", while on b/c, or not even wanting to, but they still get pregnant. I have nothing against them, obviously, I would still be happy for them. It's just a hard question to ponder....wondering why so many of us have to try so hard. I do...however, believe that everything happens for a reason, even though we don't always understand what the reason may be. Some things are meant for us to not understand, I guess. I have to think that way sometimes to help me get thru tough times in life.

But here is more :dust::dust: for everybody so we all get :bfp: for Christmas!!!


----------



## elliot

Hi all!

Liz, I'm so sorry to hear that nasty witch showed up after all! :witch: I was really hoping she'd gotten completely sunburned in Mexico, then gotten kinapped and held hostage for a good 9 months! I hope you treated yourself to a nice alchoholic beverage (or whatever treat you most enjoy) when she made her unwelcome appearance. I really hope for you she decides to take another holiday in December and this time gets herself quite thoroughly lost! Sending a big ((((hug)))) you way, hun! :hugs:

Oh, and your cookies look fabulous-o! What kinds did you make?

Welcome to everybody else who joined! Sorry I've been absent while you've all been chatting this weekend. I've no internet at home (just borrowing my mum's for a moment -- and having a hard time keeping my secret while I'm here! :winkwink: ). I'll catch up on Monday.

Take care all, and enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## tl682

Anne -- I dont understand it, either. Makes me so mad. "We weren't even trying..." "The condom broke..." But, the best, which I overheard the other day by my SIL was, "When your brother and I start to try, I'm sure we will get pregnant right away. Everybody I know gets pregnant on the first try." What it took me to not choke her across the table... (She doesn't know we're trying). 

I'm CD 6 today. Just bought some Guasanifen (I think that's what it's called), but I got the store brand, since it was cheaper than Robitussin there. I'm planning to start it on Tuesday.

Fun times...

Hope you are all having a nice weekend!! It's been a weekend of errands for us... I'm already hungry for dinner.


----------



## Anne24

Hey Tami

Good luck to you for this cycle. I know how it feels when someone just brags of getting pregnant right away. I have a friend who did get pregnant right away and whenever we chat or talk over the phone, all she can ask is our family planning...arrrrrgh. I feel like yelling at times that's none of your business. Why cant people mind their own business??? I never told her that we are TTC. I somehow feel she will derive a sadistic pleasure if she comes to know that I am TTC and not yet pregnant. Oh God I am being so bitchy but cant help really. People got to understand that something's happen when they are meant to happen. All we can do is try and leave the rest up to God. Sorry for all these stupid rants but I do get mad at times.


----------



## tl682

I hear you, Anne!! I totally agree. In fact, my SIL also said, another time, over the summer, "You and Ben should have a baby." So annoying!!


----------



## future_numan

Anne24 said:



> Hey Tami
> 
> Good luck to you for this cycle. I know how it feels when someone just brags of getting pregnant right away. I have a friend who did get pregnant right away and whenever we chat or talk over the phone, all she can ask is our family planning...arrrrrgh. I feel like yelling at times that's none of your business. Why cant people mind their own business??? I never told her that we are TTC. I somehow feel she will derive a sadistic pleasure if she comes to know that I am TTC and not yet pregnant. Oh God I am being so bitchy but cant help really. People got to understand that something's happen when they are meant to happen. All we can do is try and leave the rest up to God. Sorry for all these stupid rants but I do get mad at times.

:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

tl682 said:


> I hear you, Anne!! I totally agree. In fact, my SIL also said, another time, over the summer, "You and Ben should have a baby." So annoying!!

:hugs:


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> I hear you, Anne!! I totally agree. In fact, my SIL also said, another time, over the summer, "You and Ben should have a baby." So annoying!!

I completely understand Tami how you must be feeling when people give you all these stupid suggestions. But I sincerely believe we will all get our BFPs soon enough.


----------



## liz_legend

Morning ladies!

So really weird, AF has pretty much already "ended"! It's only been like 48 hours! 
VERY unusual!


----------



## shelly793

Morning sunshines :) 

Liz - Maybe thats a good thing?!?!?!


----------



## liz_legend

Haha, I don't need the encouragement! The thought crossed my mind last night! I brought it up to DH last night when we were getting ready for bed that it's not normal for me to start & finish within 48 hrs!
Even when I was on the pill I was a 4-5 day'er!

All my cycles since I've come off the pill in June have been 5 days or so.

I wonder if this could be b/c of prenatal vitamins/DHA etc?

I was planning on starting Soy in 2 days.. but now I'm wondering why my period has gotten so short!


----------



## future_numan

That is weird, Liz. I don't think the suppliments would shorten the legnth of your cycle ( would ask you DR though ). 

I am going to start the Soy today ( taking CD3-7 ) like I did with clomid. Does anyone find the pills huge ? The ones I bought are big:wacko:


----------



## liz_legend

Honestly, I bought the ones from Walmart this weekend but didn't bother to open them up to look at them yet :) I am starting on CD5


----------



## tl682

Liz, that is strange, but it could be VERY GOOD!! Why dont you poas again and see if anything has changed??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, that is strange, but it could be VERY GOOD!! Why dont you poas again and see if anything has changed??

You really think? :wacko:


----------



## tl682

Can I run something by you ladies?? I'm supposed to ov on Saturday. We will be away from Thursday through Sunday at my brother's house and wont be able to :sex: there... Am I totally out this month?? :growlmad: Thanksgiving comes with bad timing this year!!


----------



## tl682

Yes, I totally do, Liz!! I would wait another 24 hours, just to make sure AF is gone, and then I would poas. I'm just saying that if this is unusual for you, then...


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Can I run something by you ladies?? I'm supposed to ov on Saturday. We will be away from Thursday through Sunday at my brother's house and wont be able to :sex: there... Am I totally out this month?? :growlmad: Thanksgiving comes with bad timing this year!!

I don't think so!!!
Since sperm lives for a while, I'd just make sure you BD as much as possible between now & then (including Thursday morning if you can swing it!) and also one more time on Sunday when you return.


----------



## tl682

Definitely planning to do it on Thursday morning, unless DH feels too much pressure, but I'll do my best to seduce him :) So, my plan is Tuesday night and then Thursday morning, and then when we get back on Sunday -- I think it's funny that I'm sharing my whole sex schedule :)


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> I think it's funny that I'm sharing my whole sex schedule :)

We all do crazy things when we're desperate :haha:

I think that's a good plan! Try not telling him about the schedule if you think he'll get performance anxiety about it...... :hugs:


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Can I run something by you ladies?? I'm supposed to ov on Saturday. We will be away from Thursday through Sunday at my brother's house and wont be able to :sex: there... Am I totally out this month?? :growlmad: Thanksgiving comes with bad timing this year!!
> 
> I don't think so!!!
> Since sperm lives for a while, I'd just make sure you BD as much as possible between now & then (including Thursday morning if you can swing it!) and also one more time on Sunday when you return.Click to expand...

Liz is right sperm can live up to 5 days I think. Just get busy, getting busy ;)


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> Liz is right sperm can live up to 5 days I think. Just get busy, getting busy :wink:

I've read in some cases, it's lived even longer than 5 days! Like 6-8 days!

So I think if you stick to your schedule, you should still be in the running!
Just make sure you elevate your bum after & use preseed (if you need it)!


----------



## tl682

I'll just ditch the sweats and wear something sexy to bed before Thursday morning :) Let's see if that works... Hopefully, the swimmers will be in there longer. Trying the Robitussin route this time around, so I'm hoping the swimmers will be happier and will hang out until the eggy makes her debut.


----------



## tl682

Should I be using preseed instead of robitussin?? Which do you think is better??


----------



## liz_legend

Just use both :)
Just to be clear 
- robitussin with the "g" ingredient to be taken *orally*

-Preseed not taken orally :)

Don't want you to confuse yourself.. hehehe j/k


----------



## shelly793

Hey liz..... since you are our local techie and chart lady can you ck mine out?!?!??! I have been feeling wierd all day and last night, heartburn last night and sore BBs this AM. I am pretty sure I'm out this month, but I felt really wet down there so I cked my CM and now there is more of it and it is watery. It has been sticky and dry since CD12 or 13 (sorry if this is TMI) I am wondering if it is just AF on the way or what???? I think I OVed on the 8th or the 9th but only BD on the 4,5,6, then the 14,15. Anyone have a clue????


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> Hey liz..... since you are our local techie and chart lady can you ck mine out?!?!??! I have been feeling wierd all day and last night, heartburn last night and sore BBs this AM. I am pretty sure I'm out this month, but I felt really wet down there so I cked my CM and now there is more of it and it is watery. It has been sticky and dry since CD12 or 13 (sorry if this is TMI) I am wondering if it is just AF on the way or what???? I think I OVed on the 8th or the 9th but only BD on the 4,5,6, then the 14,15. Anyone have a clue????

I'll claim to be a techie, but not a chart lady (especially when it comes to temps since I just started temping myself!) but I think the spike in your temp could be a good thing.. But it's still very early to tell.

Have you tried the feature where you look at other charts that are similar to yours?
Menu > Chart Gallery > Find Charts like yours


----------



## shelly793

Thanks, I'll do that :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Do you have room for one more? I am recently ttc after have a TR (tubal reversal). My dh and myself are both 38.


----------



## future_numan

Awww, Good luck TL:dust: and on a good note, when I had my IUI it was the day AFTER OV that we did the IUI because DH was away on business and got stuck at the boarder for a day. I was so stressed that we missed "it" but lo and behold :bfp: and now we have Emily:cloud9:

Welcome Ready, I have chatted with you a few times over in TR forum:hugs:


----------



## elliot

Liz - any more news on the strangely short AF? I've never had one like that, but I'm with TL that if it's strange for you then it could be worth keeping an eye on. Your AF is really playing some serious mind games girl! :wacko:

Hope everybody else is feeling good today. Sorry CLW, but I don't know the first thing about charts, so I'm no help at all there. Keeping my fingers crossed it's good news for you!

TL - I'm with the ladies who say BD right before you leave if you can. And maybe as soon as you get back! I also think AM BD is particularly lucky, so if you can squeeze in Thursday morning, all the better. Maybe SUnday morning too? Any chance you can just be sneaky and quiet and squeeze a BD in while you're away? :winkwink:

DH and I were supposed to go visit a hospital this afternoon to decide if it's where we want to go (still seems strange having to pick a hospital before picking a doc, but there you go!). They wound up with all their rooms full at the last minute so we had to reschedule for tomorrow. Really hoping we can get in tomorrow as otherwise I'm worried we'll have to wait till after Thanksgiving and I'm nervous if we haven't scheduled our doc visits by then we might get pushed past Xmas.

Wound up being away from the internet again today, but will check in with all you ladies in the AM! And looking for an update from Liz then too! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Ugh, just found out one of DH's friend's is pregnant! (well, I mean his wife's pregnant!)

THEY CONCEIVED ONE WHOLE FREAKING MONTH AFTER THEIR WEDDING THAT WE ATTENDED THIS SUMMER.


----------



## Anne24

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Do you have room for one more? I am recently ttc after have a TR (tubal reversal). My dh and myself are both 38.

Welcome to this crazy group :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Ugh, just found out one of DH's friend's is pregnant! (well, I mean his wife's pregnant!)
> 
> THEY CONCEIVED ONE WHOLE FREAKING MONTH AFTER THEIR WEDDING THAT WE ATTENDED THIS SUMMER.

Aww Liz:hugs: Some people are just soooooooooo lucky but we all will have our BFP too.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Do you have room for one more? I am recently ttc after have a TR (tubal reversal). My dh and myself are both 38.

Welcome! We actually have an initiation process. :happydance:

You have to tell us a story about how you and your DH/OH met or a story from your wedding. :flower: GO!


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Liz - any more news on the strangely short AF? I've never had one like that, but I'm with TL that if it's strange for you then it could be worth keeping an eye on. Your AF is really playing some serious mind games girl! :wacko:

Nothing yet as I won't be testing til tomorrow morning.. I almost feel like what's the point b/c it's just going to come back BFN anyway but what the hell, I'll try tomorrow.

How was your weekend, Elliot?


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Do you have room for one more? I am recently ttc after have a TR (tubal reversal). My dh and myself are both 38.
> 
> Welcome! We actually have an initiation process. :happydance:
> 
> You have to tell us a story about how you and your DH/OH met or a story from your wedding. :flower: GO!Click to expand...

My husband and I met through some mutal friends. I actually did not like him at all!! LOL He was always asking to take me out and I would said NO! before he could finish his sentence. :haha: But one day my good friend was moving and she called and said Greg said for you to come help us move. Mind you we had another friend name Greg who like a brother to me. She never said which Greg and of course me trusting her I never asked which one. I get over there and it is him. I looked at her and told her "I know you did not call me with him over here." She begged me to be nice to him and said he had been asking for me all night. So I said okay. He was very nice and kind and we exchanged numbers later that night. He called serveral times and asked me out and at the last minute I would always cancel. So one day I called him and asked him to go out and he kindly declined my offer.:haha: But we continued phone conversations. One Sunday morning about 4am my house was burgalized while I was sleeping. I woke up to stare the burglar in the face and he fled. So after calling 911 I called him and he came right after the police did. And the rest is history. Sorry so long.


----------



## liz_legend

awww, that's really sweet!!! :)


----------



## liz_legend

BTW, if you want to see all our stories, you're going to have to skim through the thread hehehehe


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> BTW, if you want to see all our stories, you're going to have to skim through the thread hehehehe

I plan to do so a little later tonight. LOL Way ahead of you.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> Just use both :)
> Just to be clear
> - robitussin with the "g" ingredient to be taken *orally*
> 
> -Preseed not taken orally :)
> 
> Don't want you to confuse yourself.. hehehe j/k

This made me laugh!! I'll try my best to keep them straight :) I can't seem to find preseed at any store!! Tried 3 different pharmacies... Any suggestions?? I'm in New York City, so unfortunately not close to any Walmart.


----------



## tl682

clw369 said:


> Hey liz..... since you are our local techie and chart lady can you ck mine out?!?!??! I have been feeling wierd all day and last night, heartburn last night and sore BBs this AM. I am pretty sure I'm out this month, but I felt really wet down there so I cked my CM and now there is more of it and it is watery. It has been sticky and dry since CD12 or 13 (sorry if this is TMI) I am wondering if it is just AF on the way or what???? I think I OVed on the 8th or the 9th but only BD on the 4,5,6, then the 14,15. Anyone have a clue????

CLW: Has this ever happened to you, or is it unusual??:dust:


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Liz - any more news on the strangely short AF? I've never had one like that, but I'm with TL that if it's strange for you then it could be worth keeping an eye on. Your AF is really playing some serious mind games girl! :wacko:
> 
> Hope everybody else is feeling good today. Sorry CLW, but I don't know the first thing about charts, so I'm no help at all there. Keeping my fingers crossed it's good news for you!
> 
> TL - I'm with the ladies who say BD right before you leave if you can. And maybe as soon as you get back! I also think AM BD is particularly lucky, so if you can squeeze in Thursday morning, all the better. Maybe SUnday morning too? Any chance you can just be sneaky and quiet and squeeze a BD in while you're away? :winkwink:
> 
> DH and I were supposed to go visit a hospital this afternoon to decide if it's where we want to go (still seems strange having to pick a hospital before picking a doc, but there you go!). They wound up with all their rooms full at the last minute so we had to reschedule for tomorrow. Really hoping we can get in tomorrow as otherwise I'm worried we'll have to wait till after Thanksgiving and I'm nervous if we haven't scheduled our doc visits by then we might get pushed past Xmas.
> 
> Wound up being away from the internet again today, but will check in with all you ladies in the AM! And looking for an update from Liz then too! :hugs:

Elliot -- Unfortunately, DH refuses to ever BD in his family's or my family's houses... That's like the highest performance anxiety for him!! So, unfortunately, I dont think we can get one in while we're away, but I will be trying for Thursday morning and then Sunday when we get back!! Let us know what happens with the hospital tour -- GL!!


----------



## tl682

Omg, Liz, that sucks. I would be so mad. But, a good way to think about it is that your baby will be the best one, since you have been waiting long for it!! The BEST THINGS are worth waiting for. Unfortunately, that's my attempt to explain those very annoying facts that some people can just look at each other and get pregnant... Sorry, honey.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Just use both :)
> Just to be clear
> - robitussin with the "g" ingredient to be taken *orally*
> 
> -Preseed not taken orally :)
> 
> Don't want you to confuse yourself.. hehehe j/k
> 
> This made me laugh!! I'll try my best to keep them straight :) I can't seem to find preseed at any store!! Tried 3 different pharmacies... Any suggestions?? I'm in New York City, so unfortunately not close to any Walmart.Click to expand...

Try CVS. That's where I got mine


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> TL - I'm with the ladies who say BD right before you leave if you can. And maybe as soon as you get back! I also think AM BD is particularly lucky, so if you can squeeze in Thursday morning, all the better. Maybe SUnday morning too? Any chance you can just be sneaky and quiet and squeeze a BD in while you're away? :winkwink:
> 
> Elliot -- Unfortunately, DH refuses to ever BD in his family's or my family's houses... That's like the highest performance anxiety for him!! So, unfortunately, I dont think we can get one in while we're away, but I will be trying for Thursday morning and then Sunday when we get back!! Let us know what happens with the hospital tour -- GL!!Click to expand...

TL - Dang it! Well, I say desperate times call for desperate measures. If the family home you're visiting is somewhere rural can you drive him to a nice secluded place and convince him? :happydance:

For the record... I tried this on my DH over the summer while we were TTC and camping... he was too afraid we'd get caught! :dohh: I couldn't believe I was more bold about it than he was. And there was nary a human for miles... maybe he was worried about a moose getting a peek! :haha:


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Just use both :)
> Just to be clear
> - robitussin with the "g" ingredient to be taken *orally*
> 
> -Preseed not taken orally :)
> 
> Don't want you to confuse yourself.. hehehe j/k
> 
> This made me laugh!! I'll try my best to keep them straight :) I can't seem to find preseed at any store!! Tried 3 different pharmacies... Any suggestions?? I'm in New York City, so unfortunately not close to any Walmart.Click to expand...

This made me laugh too! With all the "stuff we take while TTC, don't want to end up with the wrong stuff in the wrong place! :haha:

Ready4OneMore - Welcome to our group! I loved your story of how you put your DH off for so long! 

Liz -- any news from you this morning? So sorry you're being put through the ringer by AF this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:

> maybe he was worried about a moose getting a peek! :haha:

hilarious!!


----------



## liz_legend

Well, this morning.. DH was super "in the mood" and trying to get me onboard too!
Unfortunately, I have a carpool and needed to start getting ready abt 10 mins ago... so he was :( when I finally got up to go shower.. He was literally climbing the walls! Hehe and when I ran to the bathroom to get ready to shower, I knew he wouulnt be far behind and try to convince me some more... so I locked the door! Haha he came to the door abt 30 secs later and was like "we are married, why is this door locked!" And I said "because I knew there would be a rabid dog at the door chasing me :)" hehe
So in all the commosion of trying to get ready and out the door and his quest to seduce me, I peed in the toilet! Ahhhhh! Totally forgot abt POAS! So, maybe later? I did test last night (are u really suprised?) And it was BFN.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Well, this morning.. DH was super "in the mood" and trying to get me onboard too!
> Unfortunately, I have a carpool and needed to start getting ready abt 10 mins ago... so he was :( when I finally got up to go shower.. He was literally climbing the walls! Hehe and when I ran to the bathroom to get ready to shower, I knew he wouulnt be far behind and try to convince me some more... so I locked the door! Haha he came to the door abt 30 secs later and was like "we are married, why is this door locked!" And I said "because I knew there would be a rabid dog at the door chasing me :)" hehe
> So in all the commosion of trying to get ready and out the door and his quest to seduce me, I peed in the toilet! Ahhhhh! Totally forgot abt POAS! So, maybe later? I did test last night (are u really suprised?) And it was BFN.

OMG Liz! This is too funny! First time I've ever heard of anybody's randy DH keeping them from peeing on a stick with his antics! :rofl:

So AF is still staying away I take it?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> OMG Liz! This is too funny! First time I've ever heard of anybody's randy DH keeping them from peeing on a stick with his antics! :rofl:
> 
> So AF is still staying away I take it?

Ya, I had a little bit of remnants yesterday (maybe like equivalent to spotting) but I'm pretty sure I'm done. I'm probably going to go to the bathroom to check in a few to see if there's been any change since I showered this morning at 7am...


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Well, this morning.. DH was super "in the mood" and trying to get me onboard too!
> Unfortunately, I have a carpool and needed to start getting ready abt 10 mins ago... so he was :( when I finally got up to go shower.. He was literally climbing the walls! Hehe and when I ran to the bathroom to get ready to shower, I knew he wouulnt be far behind and try to convince me some more... so I locked the door! Haha he came to the door abt 30 secs later and was like "we are married, why is this door locked!" And I said "because I knew there would be a rabid dog at the door chasing me :)" hehe
> So in all the commosion of trying to get ready and out the door and his quest to seduce me, I peed in the toilet! Ahhhhh! Totally forgot abt POAS! So, maybe later? I did test last night (are u really suprised?) And it was BFN.

Okay first I am at work (I know I am bad) but I laughed so hard when I read this. Thanks for sharing you made me laugh.


----------



## tl682

Liz, you are too funny!! 
Elliot, I will try my best to seduce him while we're away :)
DH and I have an appt with my OB today to talk about starting up some testing. I think he will be getting his SA next week... Dont want him to do it this week, since I want all of sperm in me, not in some cup, during this very important week!! 
Will update you ladies after the appt.


----------



## shelly793

tl682 said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> Hey liz..... since you are our local techie and chart lady can you ck mine out?!?!??! I have been feeling wierd all day and last night, heartburn last night and sore BBs this AM. I am pretty sure I'm out this month, but I felt really wet down there so I cked my CM and now there is more of it and it is watery. It has been sticky and dry since CD12 or 13 (sorry if this is TMI) I am wondering if it is just AF on the way or what???? I think I OVed on the 8th or the 9th but only BD on the 4,5,6, then the 14,15. Anyone have a clue????
> 
> CLW: Has this ever happened to you, or is it unusual??:dust:Click to expand...

Tl: No this has never happened before, I usually stay "dry/sticky" un till AF shows up. I did alot diff this cycle, but didnt get to BD during what I thought was my fertile period, so I guess my body is just wierd...... which is no suprise:dohh:


----------



## elliot

Is there any chance this watery cm coincided with a later than usual OV?

I've also heard some ladies say they had tons of wet CM during much of 1st Tri, including 2WW. I was just the opposite though... went drier than I think I've ever been for my 2WW.

Sorry I don't have anything more conclusive to offer.


----------



## shelly793

:hi: Welcome ready4onemore loved your story :) Good luck and lots of :dust: to you during your TTC journey!!!!


----------



## elliot

Hey Liz - On a completely off-topic note... Since you're our tech-goddess can you help me out with a question? I started a thread about how my dang butt's already expanding, and then I realized there was a typo in the thread title. Do you know how to change the title of a thread you've started?

And on a completely different off-topic subject... For everybody who celebrates Thanksgiving, what part of the meal are you looking most forward to?

For me... Stuffing, turkey and cranberry sauce!!!! All together in the same bite and then later in sandwiches. With gravy, of course! :winkwink:


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> Is there any chance this watery cm coincided with a later than usual OV?
> 
> I've also heard some ladies say they had tons of wet CM during much of 1st Tri, including 2WW. I was just the opposite though... went drier than I think I've ever been for my 2WW.
> 
> Sorry I don't have anything more conclusive to offer.

I guess it's poss. I am not sure when I OVed or if I even did:shrug: I need to do somemore research on soy, maybe thats what has me so messed up. All I do know is my CM is still wet, my BBs hurt and my cervix is soft now. I always swear that I wont symptom spot, but it NEVER works...LOL. I figured I wouldnt do it this time b/c we didn't BD @ what I thought was the right time. Oh well........

How are you feeling today? I may have missed it in the thread, but have you made your Drs appt?


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> I guess it's poss. I am not sure when I OVed or if I even did:shrug: I need to do somemore research on soy, maybe thats what has me so messed up. All I do know is my CM is still wet, my BBs hurt and my cervix is soft now. I always swear that I wont symptom spot, but it NEVER works...LOL. I figured I wouldnt do it this time b/c we didn't BD @ what I thought was the right time. Oh well........
> 
> How are you feeling today? I may have missed it in the thread, but have you made your Drs appt?

Do you usually get OV symptoms CLW? I've heard some gals say they get all those things at OV, but II never got sore BBs for OV or pre-AF so they were one of my biggest hints during my 2WW. I checked my CP a lot during my BFP 2WW and it seemed to be really different compared to what others described. Mine was mostly very high, and medium to firm. But about 6 or 8DPO it started feeling almost bumpy on the end (wtf?). It changed a lot, so I'm not sure whether it meant anythign for me.

So I'm thinking if these are like OV symptoms you usually get, then maybe you need to get home and BD!!! And if they're not like normal OV symptoms, then I'd be right there with you symptom spotting all the way! If they're abnormal symptoms for you, then it could be a good sign! FX! :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Oops... and I got so excited about your symptoms CLW, I forgot to answer you other question! :winkwink:

Thanks for asking. I'm feeling really good. Definitely not like my old normal self, but really happy and rolling with the punches. Already seem to be swelling all over even though even though it seems way too early. Had no idea my bum would be expanding so rapidly! :haha:

We have to choose a hospital before we can choose a doctor, because each hospital only works with certain docs. We have our hospital tour tonight and if that goes well we'll be ready to start making our doc appointments tomorrow.


----------



## tl682

clw369 said:


> :hi: Welcome ready4onemore loved your story :) Good luck and lots of :dust: to you during your TTC journey!!!!

Yes, welcome!! Loved your story :)


----------



## tl682

CLW -- This could be very good. I wonder what's happening in there. When are you testing??


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Hey Liz - On a completely off-topic note... Since you're our tech-goddess can you help me out with a question? I started a thread about how my dang butt's already expanding, and then I realized there was a typo in the thread title. Do you know how to change the title of a thread you've started?

First, go to the 1st post you made and go *EDIT*
then the box comes up for your edits and that box is your signature and under that is another *EDIT *button. Click that! :winkwink:


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, what are you supposed to look for in a good hospital??


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Hey Liz - On a completely off-topic note... Since you're our tech-goddess can you help me out with a question? I started a thread about how my dang butt's already expanding, and then I realized there was a typo in the thread title. Do you know how to change the title of a thread you've started?
> 
> First, go to the 1st post you made and go *EDIT*
> then the box comes up for your edits and that box is your signature and under that is another *EDIT *button. Click that! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank goodness for you Liz! I never would have figured out "edit" > "edit"! But it worked a charm! :flower:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Elliot, what are you supposed to look for in a good hospital??

I haven't the first idea what you're supposed to look for. But I'm a bit of a medical wimp... hate doctors' offices and hospitals and all that jazz.. they just make me nervous. So we're hoping to find one of those hospitals with the lovely new facilities with birthing rooms that feel more home-like. I've heard some have warm tubs to sit in while you labor, beds for DH in case it's a long labor or to sleep in after baby arrives and your'e all resting, and all the medical equipment just gets rolled in for those few critical hours, but the rest of the time its not so "scary" and "threatening" for somebody like me.

I'll report back on how much of this is true. There are about 6 hospitals within 45 minutes of my house. One is only 20 minutes or so away, but they have a bad reputation for infections and are on my insurance "naughty" list as a result, so I'd have to pay more to go there.


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay I have a question. According to my ticker I OVed yesterday. But I never got EWCM just water type (sorry if TMI). Has anyone else expericenced this. I normally get EWCM. But according to mymonthlycycles.com I should OV on Thanksgiving. :shrug: Should I wait until I get EWCM? I have been BDing for good measure though. LOL


----------



## elliot

ready4onemore said:


> Okay I have a question. According to my ticker I OVed yesterday. But I never got EWCM just water type (sorry if TMI). Has anyone else expericenced this. I normally get EWCM. But according to mymonthlycycles.com I should OV on Thanksgiving. :shrug: Should I wait until I get EWCM? I have been BDing for good measure though. LOL

Hi Ready -- I had only watery CM the cycle I fell PG, never got EWCM. I'd been on sudafed for a cold and think it thinned things out. Have you been on anything like that? My OV was also 3 days early the cycle I fell PG. Hoping this is your lucky cycle! Keep up the BD! :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Okay I have a question. According to my ticker I OVed yesterday. But I never got EWCM just water type (sorry if TMI). Has anyone else expericenced this. I normally get EWCM. But according to mymonthlycycles.com I should OV on Thanksgiving. :shrug: Should I wait until I get EWCM? I have been BDing for good measure though. LOL

No idea.. Maybe one of the gals knows........... :shrug:


----------



## future_numan

liz_legend said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Okay I have a question. According to my ticker I OVed yesterday. But I never got EWCM just water type (sorry if TMI). Has anyone else expericenced this. I normally get EWCM. But according to mymonthlycycles.com I should OV on Thanksgiving. :shrug: Should I wait until I get EWCM? I have been BDing for good measure though. LOL
> 
> No idea.. Maybe one of the gals knows........... :shrug:Click to expand...

I haven't a clue either..:shrug: ..sorry but :sex: just in case:haha:


----------



## shelly793

tl682 said:


> CLW -- This could be very good. I wonder what's happening in there. When are you testing??

I wasn't going to test b/c my cycle was so messed up I didn't know when to go by.... the 25-26 cycle or the 32 day cycle?!??!?! But now I might test on the 25 or 26. What do you think??? I just dont want to see a :bfn:


----------



## liz_legend

wait til minimum 10dpo if you can!


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, I just did a HPT test in the work bathroom and I think it's negative 

So in essence, yep, AF was about 2 days long for me this cycle.

I'll test tomorrow morning just for fun again.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> wait til minimum 10dpo if you can!

second!


----------



## shelly793

I will try to wait the only thing is I don't know when I OVed, I thought it was on the 8th or 9th b/c thats when I had cramps and EWCM, but FF says it was the 20th based on my temps, I think to be on the safe side I'll just wait untill Dec 1st...... :haha: who am I kidding I'll prob POAS 20 times between then if AF. :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> I will try to wait the only thing is I don't know when I OVed, I thought it was on the 8th or 9th b/c thats when I had cramps and EWCM, but FF says it was the 20th based on my temps, I think to be on the safe side I'll just wait untill Dec 1st...... :haha: who am I kidding I'll prob POAS 20 times between then if AF. :blush:

CLW, remind me again why you think you may have Ov'd on the 8th or 9th? Was this from OPK?


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> I will try to wait the only thing is I don't know when I OVed, I thought it was on the 8th or 9th b/c thats when I had cramps and EWCM, but FF says it was the 20th based on my temps, I think to be on the safe side I'll just wait untill Dec 1st...... :haha: who am I kidding I'll prob POAS 20 times between then if AF. :blush:
> 
> CLW, remind me again why you think you may have Ov'd on the 8th or 9th? Was this from OPK?Click to expand...

I did an OPK on the 8th, 9th, 10, and 11th the darkest line was on the 8th but it wasn't darker than the control line. Then every test after that got lighter and lighter untill the 11th and there was no line at all. So I was confused to say the least....LOL


----------



## liz_legend

CLW: couple of things about your chart.

To *check how your chart determines your Ovulation*:
Go to (top of FF page) Tools > Analysis > Ovulation Detector Tuning/Override
- What is the "Detector Tuning - Expert Settings" set to? Mine is *Advanced*

"_In most cases when there is discrepancy or ambiguity, the *advanced *detector will give you the best interpretation because it takes all signs into account simultaneously. It also includes tested research gathered from the research detector. The advanced detector is thus the recommended setting and the default for all charts unless you have chosen otherwise in your preferences. 

If you use OPKS or a fertility monitor and do not record your temperature: In this case, your best choice for estimating your ovulation day is to use your OPK or fertility monitor results . Although these tests/devices do not give you a full picture of your cycle they can be used for a relatively accurate estimate in most situations. In this case we recommend that you use our *OPK/Monitor/OVWatch* detector setting. If you are recording your temperature we recommend against using this detector even if you are using an OPK or a fertility monitor (in this case use the Advanced detector which will use all your data)._"

I don't think your *chart is sharing everything* that you should be.. I assume that you use OPKs and record these & your BD times..
But we can't see that..
-Go to (left on FF page) My account > Home Page setup > Privacy (make sure all 5 boxes are checked YES)
-same page > Graphics (make sure "Charting ticker" is checked yes)

Hope this helps.... :flower:


----------



## shelly793

I'll have to look into that, I was gonna record the OPKs but I wasn't sure if there were positive b/c the line wasn't darker than the control line. I think I need to get a diff OPK.


----------



## tl682

Ladies, I found out some disturbing news at my gyno today. DH and I had done some genetic testing a couple of weeks ago, and it turns out that I have mutated genes for cystic fibrosis, which in some women can cause fertility issues... I will be making an appt with an expert tomorrow and will go see said dr asap... 
Supposedly, the cf can cause too much cm, and thus we may have to do IUI or IVF... How ironic that I had just started the Guasenifen. But, supposedly, that may not be able to do the trick. 
Down in the dumps over this, but at least this may provide some answers to our issues.


----------



## future_numan

What kind of testing did you have TL ? Was it stage 1 testing or extensive testing ? 
We also did genetic testing before we TTC our first ( DH family has a deadly genetic disorder that causes fatal bowel cancer ) and we did the stage one test first to see if he carried the gene and when he tested positive, we did even more testing to see what the percentage of chance would be if we did decide to have a child. We did that so we could make a very well informed choice. My advice is ask lots and lots of questions...there is no such thing as a stupid question..good luck, sweetie:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> Ladies, I found out some disturbing news at my gyno today. DH and I had done some genetic testing a couple of weeks ago, and it turns out that I have mutated genes for cystic fibrosis, which in some women can cause fertility issues... I will be making an appt with an expert tomorrow and will go see said dr asap...
> Supposedly, the cf can cause too much cm, and thus we may have to do IUI or IVF... How ironic that I had just started the Guasenifen. But, supposedly, that may not be able to do the trick.
> Down in the dumps over this, but at least this may provide some answers to our issues.

So sorry about your news tl682.:hugs: I hope it all works out for you and your dh.


----------



## tl682

Thank you, ladies. Future Numan, this was just some initial testing, and I was told that since DH doesn't have the mutations that we're in the clear, except that our children WILL DEFINITELY be carriers for cystic fibrosis... But, at least they wont have the disease. 
But, it affects my fertility, since the disease causes the body to produce excessive mucus, and thus too much cm. So, if the Robitussin doesn't work, then we will have to do IUI or IVF...
DH is also doing his SA next week (I didn't want him to do it this week, since I'm oving this weekend). So, hopefully, we wont have any issue with his swimmers, too.
This just sucks, and I hope it doesn't take too long to conceive.
Grr.:growlmad:


----------



## elliot

So sorry to hear about your news TL. :( Hoping your doctors can answer all your questions and help you figure out what you need to do so you can have your baby. Sending you a big (((hug))). :hugs:


----------



## shelly793

Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: TL hopefully everything will work out for you and your DH. Sending lots of baby:dust: your way.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Ladies, I found out some disturbing news at my gyno today. DH and I had done some genetic testing a couple of weeks ago, and it turns out that I have mutated genes for cystic fibrosis, which in some women can cause fertility issues... I will be making an appt with an expert tomorrow and will go see said dr asap...
> Supposedly, the cf can cause too much cm, and thus we may have to do IUI or IVF... How ironic that I had just started the Guasenifen. But, supposedly, that may not be able to do the trick.
> Down in the dumps over this, but at least this may provide some answers to our issues.

I am so sorry TL:hugs: But on the brighter side at least you now know what the problems are. Hopefully the docs soon solve everything and you conceive.


----------



## elliot

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! Hope you all have a lovely time, and maybe we'll get some good news from CLW when we all return here after the holiday! FX CLW! :) :hugs:


----------



## shelly793

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!!!! Elliot -I am gonna keep my FXed I'm still doubtfull, but I just can't ignore all the weird things my body is doing now. For now I'm just gonna stay busy, of all the things I could have volunteered for this thanksgiving why oh why did I offer to peel and chop 40lbs of potatoes?!?!?!? :haha:


----------



## tl682

Thank you, ladies. I'm still down about this, but I'll be all right. I know that we will conceive, it just may take long, but Anne is right that we at least know what the issue is. Happy Thanksgiving to everybody!! I'm making pumpkin muffins and stuffing. CLW, let us know!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Have a happy and safe Thanksgiving ladies!

I hope to see a lot of BFP with myself included.:thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

Happy thanksgiving!
TL, knowledge is power! FX!!
CLW, don't forget to check your FF settings (that I posted). Everyone else should check theirs too though :)


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> Happy thanksgiving!
> TL, knowledge is power! FX!!
> CLW, don't forget to check your FF settings (that I posted). Everyone else should check theirs too though :)

I will now, Should I add the OPK eventhought I wasn't sure it was positive? If I read right it was saying you shouldnt do temping and OPK at the same time???? or am I just confused:shrug: Thanks for all your help Liz :)


----------



## liz_legend

It doesn't say you can't both :)


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> It doesn't say you can't both :)

I see that now after I went back and read it again...... I'm kinda slow sometimes....LOL. I changed my chart, let me know if you can see everything now :)


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't say you can't both :)
> 
> I see that now after I went back and read it again...... I'm kinda slow sometimes....LOL. I changed my chart, let me know if you can see everything now :)Click to expand...

Much better.. Do you like it more now with the changes?


----------



## future_numan

I would like to wish my neighbours to the South a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow.


----------



## Anne24

Happy Thanksgiving to all you wonderful ladies. 
CL 40pounds of potatoes??? Goodness gracious!!! Take good care of yourself.


----------



## future_numan

Anyone crazy enough to be out shopping this Black Friday ? We are having a storm here so today is black ice Friday :haha: I have never been down in the US for shopping on Black Friday but I have heard it's crazy buzy !


----------



## ready4onemore

future_numan said:


> Anyone crazy enough to be out shopping this Black Friday ? We are having a storm here so today is black ice Friday :haha: I have never been down in the US for shopping on Black Friday but I have heard it's crazy buzy !

I am not doing black Friday today. I slept :sleep: in and it felt so good. I have a baby shower to go to today. After that I am back in the bed. LOL


----------



## liz_legend

I went black Friday shopping!


----------



## future_numan

Did you find any good bargins ? I have always wanted to head down and do some shopping at this time of year but haven't made an effort to do so. I just love going to a U.S super Walmart and grocery stores. I like to buy things you can't get here!:thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

We hit JCP, Boscovs, Macy's, Limited. We want to go to Best Buy in an hour. :)
 



Attached Files:







2010-11-26_16-03-38_79.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## future_numan

=D&gt; that awsome, Liz.. Geez, looks like you could put me to shame in the shopping department..:thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

Well to be fair, I was shopping with my MIL & SIL :)


----------



## buterflyangel

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to say hello and say that I hope all who did Thanksgiving had a good one. :flower:

I didn't do any black Friday shopping, but maybe next year. I've never done it before, the crowds scare me lol. :haha:

Hi, Ready, welcome to the thread :hugs:


----------



## elliot

No black friday shopping for me, but did pick up a few really good deals at Old Navy today (Post-black-Saturday?). Got a fleece throw blanket to keep me warm at work for $5. Two cozy, soft turtlenecks for $8/each and two pairs of comfy new jeans for $15/each. Bargain!

Oh, whoops! I'm supposed to be Xmas shopping aren't I? Not shopping for myself! :dohh:


----------



## buterflyangel

lol we deserve to buy ourselves things too :D


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

butterflyangel, Thanks for the welcome.

Elliot, with those bargains I think shopping for you was okay. :thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

I love Old Navy. I picked up a couple of pairs of the cutest jeans for Emily for $5.00..and some sweet little shirts for $3.00..


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, I've started using Soy & EPO and I highly recommend it!

I think the EPO has definitely helped me produce more CM! Last night & this morning, I found I was very much in the mood. Unfortunately DH was tired last night and this morning but after a few attempts, I was able to convince him this am :)

He was suprised I didn't need any lube!

I'm hoping the Soy helps my cycles get shorter. I guess I'll know soon enough!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Ladies, I've started using Soy & EPO and I highly recommend it!
> 
> I think the EPO has definitely helped me produce more CM! Last night & this morning, I found I was very much in the mood. Unfortunately DH was tired last night and this morning but after a few attempts, I was able to convince him this am :)
> 
> He was suprised I didn't need any lube!
> 
> I'm hoping the Soy helps my cycles get shorter. I guess I'll know soon enough!

Oh Liz, that's sounding good! What is EPO? Haven't heard much about that one. And I'm guessing hubby was surprised in a good way?! ;) Go get him girl!


----------



## shellie31

:hi:.
D'you mind another lil one joining you?. I'm 3DPO at the moment & this cycle we followed the SMEP,i took soy days 2-6,150mg 1st 2 nights,then 200mg the last 3 nights. I also took EPO until ovulation,Royal jelly till Ovulation as well as maca & pregnacare conception & baby asprin(i rattle when i walk lol :rofl:) Dh is on wellman conception,zinc,maca,royal jelly & baby aspirin(quite a cocktail but he's good at taking them every day :dance::dance:)
We also use conceive plus & softcups to help the :spermy::spermy::spermy: on there way lol :haha: & i keep my hips tilted:headspin::headspin: lol :rofl:
Well that's my TTC plan :winkwink:.

Sending loads of snowy :dust::dust:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Oh Liz, that's sounding good! What is EPO? Haven't heard much about that one. And I'm guessing hubby was surprised in a good way?! ;) Go get him girl!

I guarantee you've heard of it, Elliot. Evening Primrose Oil :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

shellie31 said:


> :hi:.
> D'you mind another lil one joining you?. I'm 3DPO at the moment & this cycle we followed the SMEP,i took soy days 2-6,150mg 1st 2 nights,then 200mg the last 3 nights. I also took EPO until ovulation,Royal jelly till Ovulation as well as maca & pregnacare conception & baby asprin(i rattle when i walk lol :rofl:) Dh is on wellman conception,zinc,maca,royal jelly & baby aspirin(quite a cocktail but he's good at taking them every day :dance::dance:)
> We also use conceive plus & softcups to help the :spermy::spermy::spermy: on there way lol :haha: & i keep my hips tilted:headspin::headspin: lol :rofl:
> Well that's my TTC plan :winkwink:.
> 
> Sending loads of snowy :dust::dust:

Hi Shellie! Welcome! To initiate yourself into the group, you have to share a story of how you and OH met or a wedding story. We've all shared in the first few pages of this thread if you want to see ours :)

Also, have you seen my SMEP chart thread? You totally should join! The link is in my signature.


----------



## elliot

Liz, you're right. I have absolutely heard of eveing primrose oil, just couldn't quite make my lazy brain figure out the acronym! :dohh:

Hi Shellie! :flower: And welcome to our crazy group! How long have you and DH been TTC this LO?

Hope everybody who celebrates Thanksgiving had a good one! Mine was super busy. And we had a lovely brief snow flurry that left everything covered in bright new white. Amazingly, it stayed, and yesterday I got to take my snow-loving dog for her first snowy woods-walk of the year. We both loved it :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome Shellie. Now you are in two threads with me.:thumbup:

I will be using Soy in Feburary if I am not preggo by then. Has anyone had any side effects that they did or did not like about using the Soy they could share.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> I will be using Soy in Feburary if I am not preggo by then. Has anyone had any side effects that they did or did not like about using the Soy they could share.

I have started using Soy & EPO this cycle. The only side effect I found was I was more in a *good* mood and had more CM.
So it's from one or the other!


----------



## tl682

Hi ladies and welcome Shellie!! 
Well, this is what happened over Thanksgiving for me:
I knew I was supposed to ov on Saturday (which I did), and since DH wont ever do it while we're at our families houses, I knew I had to get him before we left on Thursday morning. But, there was too much pressure on him, and it didn't work... So, the last time we BDed was on Tuesday night, and then we did it again last night (Sunday night).
I assume that we're out this month, since I oved on Saturday afternoon??
Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving!! Remember that it's cyber Monday, so the good deals continue :)


----------



## shelly793

Good morning ladies :hi: I hope everyone had a good weekend and thanksgiving if you had one :) So the :witch: got me yesterday, I was expecting it so not too upset. Now I'm trying to figure how much and what days to take the soy this cycle, and what else if anything to take? Any suggestions???


----------



## shelly793

Oh yeah, Welcome to our new friends :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Hi ladies and welcome Shellie!!
> Well, this is what happened over Thanksgiving for me:
> I knew I was supposed to ov on Saturday (which I did), and since DH wont ever do it while we're at our families houses, I knew I had to get him before we left on Thursday morning. But, there was too much pressure on him, and it didn't work... So, the last time we BDed was on Tuesday night, and then we did it again last night (Sunday night).
> I assume that we're out this month, since I oved on Saturday afternoon??
> Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving!! Remember that it's cyber Monday, so the good deals continue :)

You're not out though b/c you BD'd 4 days prior to O.. so that's still within the 5 day window!


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> Good morning ladies :hi: I hope everyone had a good weekend and thanksgiving if you had one :) So the :witch: got me yesterday, I was expecting it so not too upset. Now I'm trying to figure how much and what days to take the soy this cycle, and what else if anything to take? Any suggestions???

If you have long cycles, you should take it CD5-CD9. I took 120 mg on CD5-7 and 160 mg on CD8-9


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :hi: I hope everyone had a good weekend and thanksgiving if you had one :) So the :witch: got me yesterday, I was expecting it so not too upset. Now I'm trying to figure how much and what days to take the soy this cycle, and what else if anything to take? Any suggestions???
> 
> If you have long cycles, you should take it CD5-CD9. I took 120 mg on CD5-7 and 160 mg on CD8-9Click to expand...

My cycles are usually between 26-30 days. So I don't think that would be concidered long???? Last cycle I took it CD2-CD6, maybe I'll try CD3-CD7 this time.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies and welcome Shellie!!
> Well, this is what happened over Thanksgiving for me:
> I knew I was supposed to ov on Saturday (which I did), and since DH wont ever do it while we're at our families houses, I knew I had to get him before we left on Thursday morning. But, there was too much pressure on him, and it didn't work... So, the last time we BDed was on Tuesday night, and then we did it again last night (Sunday night).
> I assume that we're out this month, since I oved on Saturday afternoon??
> Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving!! Remember that it's cyber Monday, so the good deals continue :)
> 
> You're not out though b/c you BD'd 4 days prior to O.. so that's still within the 5 day window!Click to expand...

Thank you, but my chances are now so slim... Which sucks. Definitely not expecting anything this month...


----------



## elliot

Sorry TL -- I know how much those months with slim chances stink. You just want them to hurry by as quickly as possible so you can get at your next chance! Hopefully you have better luck with timing next cycle and not being stuck at relatives homes when it's the critical OV time! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Went to the dentist today. Told the hygienist that we were TTC and she said that when we get pregnant, I'll have to up my visits to every 3 months as it's important for the baby to prevent premies etc..


----------



## tl682

Liz, I heard the same thing. Supposedly, people who dont have their teeth cleaned have higher chances of heart and lung issues, too, so it's safe to say that it could affect pregnancy, too. Let's all keep up with it!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot -- Thank you, that's totally how I feel!! Well, upward and onward...


----------



## liz_legend

Chin up, TL! You never know you may find yourself preggers for the sole reason that you "gave up" and were more relaxed this month! No pity party for you, young lady! Hike up those socks and get ready to start POASing!! :)

I hope you didn't take that in a bad way!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Went to the dentist today. Told the hygienist that we were TTC and she said that when we get pregnant, I'll have to up my visits to every 3 months as it's important for the baby to prevent premies etc..

I've never heard this. Was actually worrying about whether it was okay to have a cleaning in the 1st Tri as I have a scheduled 6 month appt in a few weeks. I'm planning to call this week to let them know in case they're planning x-rays or anything. Will be curious to hear what they say.


----------



## liz_legend

She told me that since we're not pregnant yet (and I haven't had x-rays done in a year), we should definitely do them now before I'm pregnant. So you might get to skip x-rays.. but you'll definitely have to up your # of cleanings though, I think.

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/dentalwork.html


----------



## tl682

Liz -- Thank you :)
Elliot -- I definitely wouldn't do those x-rays. Better to have a cavity than the radiation...


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz -- Thank you :)

I had really wanted to write "hike up that *skirt *and get ready to start POAS"... but somehow I thought.. _hmm, maybe I shouldn't write that at work........ _


----------



## tl682

Cute :) Your IT department would have loved that...


----------



## shellie31

So heres the story of how DH & i met. We first set eyes on each other in 2001 but were both with different partners:growlmad:. I was a bit of a bad girl back then & enjoyed partying :wine::beer::drunk:(i was an alcoholic). Anyway he persevered & would take me out(we were both single then :happydance:) I WASN'T the perfect girlfriend & i've no idea why he put up with all my crap:shrug:. Anyway we got on so well & i'd never had a boyfriend who didn't treat me like shit,when your an alcoholic all sense of reason goes out the window & i could've been hurt or even raped on many occassions:cry:. When i got my first flat i started to cut down on the booze & the next 4 years were bliss:cloud9: I'd only drink when he was away cos he hated the girl i became when i was drunk(slag which really ashames me:blush:). We got offered the house we live in now about 4 years ago & we had a good long talk & he said he wouln't move in with me full time unless i stopped drinking. Well i won't have touched a drop of alcohol for 4 years at new year:wohoo::wohoo: I chose my man:cloud9:. On May 19th this year he proposed :dance::dance: & i said YES:cloud9:.
We got married on 26th August this year,was one of the happiest days of my life & i'm so proud to be his wife:cloud9:.

Heres a few photo's from our wedding :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2023.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 10









DSCF2050.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8









DSCF2044.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









DSCF2022.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies & thankyou for all the welcomes:flower:.

Liz. I've already got my name down on your other chart :dance::dance:

Eliott. We've been ttc this lil :baby: for 2 years 7 months,it's in my signature:thumbup:

Ready. HELLO AGAIN YOU lol :rofl:. I'm not following you around i promise lol :haha:. 

Sending loads of snowy :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## elliot

Oops Shellie... sorry, I'm awful at checking signatures! :dohh: I just popped over and read your TTC journal, so touched by how positive you remain, and wishing you the very best good luck there is! 

What a great wedding story! And congratulations to you for not touching a drop since you chose your man! He must really be something special :thumbup: And your wedding dress is just lovely girl! 

Morning to everybody else too! :hugs: Fingers crossed for the gals post-OV and counting down the days! :dust:


----------



## elliot

Oh, and as far as the dentist goes, I called mine last night and they said they usually see women in 1st Tri with no problem, but like to have them get it cleared with their baby-docs first just in case they're hi-risk. They said a lot of bacteria gets into your bloodstream during a cleaning, and for most women it's not a problem if their pregnancy is low-risk.


----------



## liz_legend

feeling blah today... must be the weather.


----------



## tl682

Same with me. Weather in New York is also gloomy today.


----------



## shellie31

Elliot. No problems:thumbup:,i'm not very good at checking peoples signatures either:blush:. Thank you for popping over to my journal:flower: & for you're inspiring words,they mean alot :hugs:. Yeah he sure is a special man(my soulmate :cloud9:)Glad you liked my wedding story & photo's :thumbup:I tried to make the photo's a bit bigger(like the ones in my journal) but couldn't get it to work:wacko: The bigger photos show the detail on my dress much better lol :rofl:

Liz. The weather here is BLAH too,we've had loads of snow,it's nice to look at out the window but a nightmare to go out in :growlmad:.

Sounds like we're all having crappy weather:grr:


----------



## liz_legend

I can't wait to be off for xmas. I want to not have to wake up early for work! :)

Oh, and I want presents. hahaha


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> I can't wait to be off for xmas. I want to not have to wake up early for work! :)
> 
> Oh, and I want presents. hahaha

Ooooo, I'm really excited for Xmas too, Liz. Can't wait to have a bunch of days off, and sit by the fireplace doing puzzles like an old lady, and eat all kinds of goodies, and wrap and open presents and decorate the tree and all that fun stuff. I love Xmas! :happydance:

[long story about a Xmas tree...]

Dh and I always go to a cut-your-own Xmas tree place cause he loves to choose and cut a tree like a big lumberjack man :) Last year we went to our usual place and they were a bit picked over. It was sooooo cold, and windy, that even though we were bundled up I was just about frozen solid. Finally, we settled on a tree... it seemed a good height and looked bushy enough to make DH happy (he likes a big, fat tree). 

He cut that sucker down and when it fell over it was still taller than me! That thing was so fat it was practically square! We laughed and dragged it down to the checkout. They have a tube they shove the tree through, top first and it bundles it up tight in a fine plastic netting so it's easier to transport. Well, our big fat tree wouldn't fit through the tube... they had to get their 4-wheeler and use the winch on the front of it to forcefully drag our tree through! :haha:

We all were laughing by then. But DH and I got a bit peeved when they gave us our bill. They charged by the foot, and they'd made us pay for a 9 foot tree! We grumbled all the way home about how when they charge by the foot they shouldn't tack on extra just cause our tree was fat, and blah blah blah, grump grump grump, we're not going back there next year! :growlmad:

Then we got it home and DH hauled it into the garage and couldn't stand it up! Sure enough, that darn tree was too tall for our 8 foot garage ceilings! :blush: Ooops... we'd grumped for nothing and not been ripped off at all. We laughed again and DH had to cut off a bunch to fit it in the house. And when we finally cut off the netting that thing poofed out so wide... even though it was crammed in the corner it took up half the fireplace and a good chunk of the room! Everybody who saw it laughed like crazy.

DH is hoping we can find one just as big this year. I think Xmas makes him crazy! :winkwink:


----------



## liz_legend

you must have pics of that tree, right?????????????


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> you must have pics of that tree, right?????????????

Yes, Liz, I sure do! But they're at home. Will try to remember to bring them in to share.

What are you looking most forward to about Xmas? Any funny stories?


----------



## shelly793

Hey ladies :hi: I hope you are all having a great day!!!! I have a question for those of you that have taken soy. Did it stop your period? This is my second cycle and both times now I take it on CD2 then the next am AF is gone?!?!? I hope it's not a bad thing :(


----------



## liz_legend

hmm, not sure.. I take soy but I don't start til CD5.. so not sure!


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> hmm, not sure.. I take soy but I don't start til CD5.. so not sure!

Thanks Liz :) This is your first cycle with soy right?


----------



## liz_legend

Yes ma'am


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Elliot, that is a funny story. Please share pictures.

Shellie, my anniversary is August 26th. LOL


----------



## tl682

Elliot, pictures please :)


----------



## shellie31

ready4onemore said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Elliot, that is a funny story. Please share pictures.
> 
> Shellie, my anniversary is August 26th. LOL

WOW Ready:hugs: what a lot of things we have in common:cloud9: YAY for 26th August anniversarys:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: How long you been married hun? 

Elliot. I can't wait to see your pictures:happydance: Very funny story PMSL :rofl::rofl:


----------



## future_numan

That's a great story, elliott !
I have a pretty funny Christmas story to share..

The first Christmas after we bought out house Dh was all excited to get the lights up ( He loves outdoor lighting..lol. ) anyways he thought it would be funny to stuff some of his clothes and wrap christmas lights around the "dummy" and hang it upside down from the garage..make it look like he had gotten himself tangled and was falling off the roof...well someone thought it was real and dialed 9-1-1..we had the police dept., Fire dept. and an ambulance all come racing up to our house..poor DH had to explain that it was just a joke..to say the least everyone didn't find it too funny and made him take it down..:haha:


----------



## elliot

future_numan said:


> That's a great story, elliott !
> I have a pretty funny Christmas story to share..
> 
> The first Christmas after we bought out house Dh was all excited to get the lights up ( He loves outdoor lighting..lol. ) anyways he thought it would be funny to stuff some of his clothes and wrap christmas lights around the "dummy" and hang it upside down from the garage..make it look like he had gotten himself tangled and was falling off the roof...well someone thought it was real and dialed 9-1-1..we had the police dept., Fire dept. and an ambulance all come racing up to our house..poor DH had to explain that it was just a joke..to say the least everyone didn't find it too funny and made him take it down..:haha:

Oh my god, futureNuman, that is hilarious! :haha: Your OH must have been so embarassed! Heehee... it's just the sort of thing my OH would think was a great idea. Now I can warn him why it may not be such a great one! :)


----------



## shelly793

WOW..... elliot and future numan those were both great stories, I don't have any funny stories, but I do LOVE Christmas time!!!!! I can't wait :) I hope this is the best one yet.... AF is due on the 25th FXed!!!!!!


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> WOW..... elliot and future numan those were both great stories, I don't have any funny stories, but I do LOVE Christmas time!!!!! I can't wait :) I hope this is the best one yet.... AF is due on the 25th FXed!!!!!!

CLW my fingers are crossed for you too girl! :hugs: Come on BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Shellie, we have been married for 10 years now.

Future_numan, that is so funny :haha: That sounds like something we would do at our house. 

I have a question. It may be tmi but please help me. I my cycle is due anywhere between Saturday and Monday. But I have been having a lot of CM. Does anyone have this before af. I don't remember getting this before af. I don't want to test until she is a no show.


----------



## tl682

CLW -- FXed!!


----------



## tl682

Ladies, just one fast question -- I know that implantation happens about one week after fertilization, but is it possible to have it ONE DPO?? I truly dont think that DH and I will get preggers this month, since our timing wasn't that good, but the day after I oved, I spotted for like two hours, which I usually dont do, and I just started wondering if that meant anything...


----------



## shelly793

ready4onemore said:


> I have a question. It may be tmi but please help me. I my cycle is due anywhere between Saturday and Monday. But I have been having a lot of CM. Does anyone have this before af. I don't remember getting this before af. I don't want to test until she is a no show.

I usually dry up before AF, but last cycle I had increased CM 2 days before AF came which was unusual but I just assumed it was b/c some of the meds I have been taking. Good luck Ready, hopefully the :witch: won't show!!!


----------



## shelly793

tl682 said:


> Ladies, just one fast question -- I know that implantation happens about one week after fertilization, but is it possible to have it ONE DPO?? I truly dont think that DH and I will get preggers this month, since our timing wasn't that good, but the day after I oved, I spotted for like two hours, which I usually dont do, and I just started wondering if that meant anything...

I'm not sure, the only time I have ever spotted is right before AF is due. How sure are you of your OV date? FXed for you that it is a good thing:thumbup:


----------



## elliot

Ready - I'm sorry, I haven't kept track of what my CM is like in a usual cycle, so I'm no help at all. I hope it means good things for you though! FX!

TL - In all the research I've done about implantation I've heard it's usually between 6 and 12 days, and that it takes at least 3 days just for the egg to travel downs the tubes to the uterus where it will implant, so as early as 3 days can happen but is still pretty rare. Don't know for sure, that's just what I've read.

I've also heard that some ladies get a bit of spotting around OV though. Are you taking something new for OV this month? Soy or something? Maybe it's a sign you had a good, successful OV? If it's happening right now, I'd be tempted to BD again ASAP just for good measure :)

How many DPO are you now TL? (And where's your DPO ticker so we can all keep tabs on your cycle?! Liz harassed my pants off till I got one! :winkwink: )


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> How many DPO are you now TL? (And where's your DPO ticker so we can all keep tabs on your cycle?! Liz harassed my pants off till I got one! :winkwink: )

Where would you be without me?! :blush:

TL, do you need me to get on your case?? Are you plotting your stuff on FF? If so, then you already have a ticker made technically! You just have to link to it (which I can help you with :coffee:)

Elliot, where are those pics you were supposed to upload, girl? :sleep:


----------



## Anne24

Hi how are all doing? I am so sorry I disappeared over the Thanksgiving weekend and post it:dohh: Was just a lil bit busy...To all the new ladies HI from me and :hugs: and a warm welcome from me.

Elliot How are you doing hun? Any new prego symptoms?
Liz What about you hun?
TL I think I read somewhere that few do have spotting around ovulation time, as pointed by Elliot.

As for me, I am CD15 today and confused:wacko: Have been getting pos opk for the last 3 days-Cd12(pm),13,14. Normally I get a negative on CD14 pm, but last evening it was still pos. Dont know whats happening. And yes no ewcm also, only watery cm(sorry tmi). Will test today again.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Hi how are all doing? I am so sorry I disappeared over the Thanksgiving weekend and post it:dohh: Was just a lil bit busy...To all the new ladies HI from me and :hugs: and a warm welcome from me.
> 
> Elliot How are you doing hun? Any new prego symptoms?
> Liz What about you hun?
> TL I think I read somewhere that few do have spotting around ovulation time, as pointed by Elliot.
> 
> As for me, I am CD15 today and confused:wacko: Have been getting pos opk for the last 3 days-Cd12(pm),13,14. Normally I get a negative on CD14 pm, but last evening it was still pos. Dont know whats happening. And yes no ewcm also, only watery cm(sorry tmi). Will test today again.

Hi Anne,

I'm doing well. Haven't O'd yet so started our BD cycle now :)

I heard that not everyone gets EWCM (some only get watery stuff) which is good too. So don't worry. I think this was where I saw it: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ff_fertility_signs.html


----------



## Anne24

Thank you Liz for the link, you are indeed a tech nerd. You seem to have every thing on your finger tips. I was going through your SMEP thread. Can you add me there hun for Dec 17th if the ugly witch stays away.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Thank you Liz for the link, you are indeed a *tech nerd*. You seem to have every thing on your finger tips. I was going through your SMEP thread. Can you add me there hun for Dec 17th if the ugly witch stays away.

Why Anne, you've made me :blush:! I have bookmarked a few pages that I find useful to read over and over again when I forget how they word things.. and since my bookmarks are synced with all the computers I use, it's pretty easy to share the links when I need to quickly :)

I'll add you to the SMEP thread in 2 secs! :happydance:


----------



## liz_legend

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> I was going through your SMEP thread. Can you add me there hun for Dec 17th if the ugly witch stays away.
> 
> I'll add you to the SMEP thread in 2 secs! :happydance:Click to expand...

Done! :flower:


----------



## Anne24

That was super fast. Thank you hun.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> As for me, I am CD15 today and confused:wacko: Have been getting pos opk for the last 3 days-Cd12(pm),13,14. Normally I get a negative on CD14 pm, but last evening it was still pos. Dont know whats happening. And yes no ewcm also, only watery cm(sorry tmi). Will test today again.

Hi Anne! :flower: Glad to have you back!

I would take the watery CM as a very good sign, as Liz said. The cycle I got my BFP was the first time I'd ever had very watery CM around OV, and it must have been pretty fertile because we finally got the eggie! :thumbup:

Are you taking any mucinex or anything different this cycle that might be thinning out the CM?

Fingers crossed that it's a good OV sign :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

Hey Elliot

Nice to hear from you too hun. No, I haven't taken any thing different this month. Just not been taking enough fluids(not intentional), if that is different:haha: I am following the SMEP for the first time this cycle and have been doing OPKs twice every day starting from CD12. I wonder where do all the spermies go that get inside. Wish I could direct them towards that eggy:winkwink:


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Hey Elliot
> 
> Nice to hear from you too hun. No, I haven't taken any thing different this month. Just not been taking enough fluids(not intentional), if that is different:haha: I am following the SMEP for the first time this cycle and have been doing OPKs twice every day starting from CD12. I wonder where do all the spermies go that get inside. Wish I could direct them towards that eggy:winkwink:

I read a stat the other day that out of the millions of swimmers in each batch, only like 400 or 500 actual make it past the cervix! Crazy!

Not sure where all the rest go??? They must either get flushed out or get absorbed?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> I read a stat the other day that out of the millions of swimmers in each batch, only like 400 or 500 actual make it past the cervix! Crazy!

Are you serious?? Do you remember where you saw that?? :wacko:


----------



## tl682

Thank you for your answers, ladies -- I happen to agree that it was probably ov spotting. 
I think and am 99% sure that I oved on Saturday, and if I'm wrong, Sunday would have been the latest... Sunday was when I had the spotting...
I took some Mucinex this month, but I only took it on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday.
Liz, I dont know how to get hooked up with the tech things :nope: Help!!
It probably was ov spotting... Too bad, was hoping for something else :wacko:


----------



## tl682

Welcome back, Anne!! How was your Thanksgiving??


----------



## Anne24

This is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM

If the link doesn't work, search The Great Sperm Race in youtube, I think there are 5 parts.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Welcome back, Anne!! How was your Thanksgiving??

Hey TL

Thanksgiving was great. Spent it with friends. DH went for Black Friday sale and got a WII Nintendo. I was :sleep: though :haha: Later in the day went to JC Penny to shop for perfume for a couple's anniversary gift. How was yours?


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, I dont know how to get hooked up with the tech things :nope: Help!!

Well, first you should make a FertilityFriend.com account :)


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> I read a stat the other day that out of the millions of swimmers in each batch, only like 400 or 500 actual make it past the cervix! Crazy!
> 
> Are you serious?? Do you remember where you saw that?? :wacko:Click to expand...

I think it was in the PG book DH and I have been reading together, because I remember after seeing it we were both like "Holy crap!"

Just googled it real quick and I goofed it up though, it's only a couple hundred that make it up the fallopian tube. Here's a quote from the Time Online



> The male partners role in conception may seem simpler, but the statistical probability of your partners sperm meeting your egg is astoundingly small. On average a man ejaculates about 5ml (a teaspoonful) of semen containing 100 million to 300 million sperm. Fewer than 100,000 make their way through the cervix. A mere 200 survive the journey up into the Fallopian tubes. And only one can fertilise the egg. Boys start to manufacture sperm in the testes at puberty and from this time onwards they are produced regularly at a rate of 1,500 a second. Each sperm has a lifespan of about 72 days.

Here's the link: https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article418322.ece

Fascinating stuff!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, I read the same thing. It's crazy!! Too bad millions can't get through...
Anne, my Thanksgiving was fun, spent it at my brother's place in Boston. It was cold!!
Liz, I dont even know how to do that!! Let me look it up...


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> This is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM
> 
> If the link doesn't work, search The Great Sperm Race in youtube, I think there are 5 parts.

This is the funniest video I have ever seen. Even though it's not meant to be funny...


----------



## tl682

Liz, I just made an acct there... What's next??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, I just made an acct there... What's next??

Tools > Cycle Management > New cycle


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> The male partners role in conception may seem simpler, but the statistical probability of your partners sperm meeting your egg is astoundingly small. On average a man ejaculates about 5ml (a teaspoonful) of semen containing 100 million to 300 million sperm. Fewer than 100,000 make their way through the cervix. A mere 200 survive the journey up into the Fallopian tubes. And only one can fertilise the egg. Boys start to manufacture sperm in the testes at puberty and from this time onwards they are produced regularly at a rate of 1,500 a second. Each sperm has a lifespan of about 72 days.

Thx!!!! I just emailed it to my DH :flower:


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> DH went for Black Friday sale and got a WII Nintendo. I was :sleep: though :haha: Later in the day went to JC Penny to shop for perfume for a couple's anniversary gift. How was yours?

Have you been playing the WII Anne? Or is it a gift for someone else? We don't have one, but I played one once and it was so fun! My step-dad got my mum one for Xmas this year :)


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> DH went for Black Friday sale and got a WII Nintendo. I was :sleep: though :haha: Later in the day went to JC Penny to shop for perfume for a couple's anniversary gift. How was yours?
> 
> Have you been playing the WII Anne? Or is it a gift for someone else? We don't have one, but I played one once and it was so fun! My step-dad got my mum one for Xmas this year :)Click to expand...

He has gifted it to himself but guess who plays it more???? MEEEEEE:haha:


----------



## liz_legend

TL - complete steps here (sorry everyone else for the long post):
Go to Fertilityfriend.com

To create a cycle:
Tools > Cycle Management > New cycle

Enter as many cycles as you can with all the info you know first. You'll have to repeat this a few times if you're trying to plot more than one cycle. Make sure you use the Enter Periods/Signs button once you've created your first cycle and enter as much info as you have including OPK/HPT tests results (even when they are negative). This will take a few mins initially since you're learning. Let me know if you get stuck.
--------------------------------

To check how your chart determines your Ovulation:

Go to (top of FF page) Tools > Analysis > Ovulation Detector Tuning/Override
- What is the "Detector Tuning - Expert Settings" set to? Mine is Advanced

"In most cases when there is discrepancy or ambiguity, the advanced detector will give you the best interpretation because it takes all signs into account simultaneously. It also includes tested research gathered from the research detector. The advanced detector is thus the recommended setting and the default for all charts unless you have chosen otherwise in your preferences. 

If you use OPKS or a fertility monitor and do not record your temperature: In this case, your best choice for estimating your ovulation day is to use your OPK or fertility monitor results . Although these tests/devices do not give you a full picture of your cycle they can be used for a relatively accurate estimate in most situations. In this case we recommend that you use our OPK/Monitor/OVWatch detector setting. If you are recording your temperature we recommend against using this detector even if you are using an OPK or a fertility monitor (in this case use the Advanced detector which will use all your data)."

---------------------------

To make sure your chart is sharing everything properly

I assume that you use OPKs and record these & your BD times..
But we can't see that..
-Go to (left on FF page) My account > Home Page setup > Privacy (make sure all 5 boxes are checked YES)
-same page > Graphics (make sure "Charting ticker" is checked yes)

-------------------------------

To add a FF ticker to your BNB signature posts

BNB > User CP > Edit Signature > Cut & paste this:
[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/xxxxx][img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/xxxxxx/ttc.png[/img][/url]
you'll have to replace the xxxxxx with the # you have. You can find your unique # by clicking this link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/myhomepage.php It will be at the end of the hyperlink when the page loads.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> DH went for Black Friday sale and got a WII Nintendo. I was :sleep: though :haha: Later in the day went to JC Penny to shop for perfume for a couple's anniversary gift. How was yours?
> 
> Have you been playing the WII Anne? Or is it a gift for someone else? We don't have one, but I played one once and it was so fun! My step-dad got my mum one for Xmas this year :)Click to expand...
> 
> He has gifted it to himself but guess who plays it more???? MEEEEEE:haha:Click to expand...

Good for you! :happydance: I'm no good at it, but so much fun anyway!


----------



## Anne24

Ok so I tested again on OPK and a strong negative. Since I got a positive at 8 PM last night, so I probably ovulated sometime in the night. 1DPO today and officially into 2ww. Fingers crossed but worried over so little cm this time:dohh:


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> DH went for Black Friday sale and got a WII Nintendo. I was :sleep: though :haha: Later in the day went to JC Penny to shop for perfume for a couple's anniversary gift. How was yours?
> 
> Have you been playing the WII Anne? Or is it a gift for someone else? We don't have one, but I played one once and it was so fun! My step-dad got my mum one for Xmas this year :)Click to expand...
> 
> He has gifted it to himself but guess who plays it more???? MEEEEEE:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you! :happydance: I'm no good at it, but so much fun anyway!Click to expand...

Yes it is fun indeed Elliot. And with out door activities practically non-existent in this snow, this one is surely good.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Ok so I tested again on OPK and a strong negative. Since I got a positive at 8 PM last night, so I probably ovulated sometime in the night. 1DPO today and officially into 2ww. Fingers crossed but worried over so little cm this time:dohh:

Fingers crossed for you Anne! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

I want my +OPK!!!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> I want my +OPK!!!

How soon should it be here, Liz? I'm waiting to count down your next 2ww with you! :happydance:


----------



## shelly793

:hi: Anne, Good luck I'm sending you lots of baby:dust:

I love the wii, we got one for my daughter a few years ago and my DH and I play it more than her.....heheheh The wii golf is my fav game to play :)


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I want my +OPK!!!
> 
> How soon should it be here, Liz? I'm waiting to count down your next 2ww with you! :happydance:Click to expand...

Well, last cycle, it was CD27! The cycle before that it was CD24!
But hopefully since I took Soy-Iso for the first time this cycle, it comes sometime next week and won't be such a long sucky wait just to Ovulate! I'm done with having 40 day cycles!

Do you realize that if I have a 40 day cycle on average, I will only have *9.125 full cycles in a year*? Whereas women who have 28 day cycles, have *13.03 full cycles in a year*! :growlmad:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I want my +OPK!!!
> 
> How soon should it be here, Liz? I'm waiting to count down your next 2ww with you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, last cycle, it was CD27! The cycle before that it was CD24!
> But hopefully since I took Soy-Iso for the first time this cycle, it comes sometime next week and won't be such a long sucky wait just to Ovulate! I'm done with having 40 day cycles!
> 
> Do you realize that if I have a 40 day cycle on average, I will only have *9.125 full cycles in a year*? Whereas women who have 28 day cycles, have *13.03 full cycles in a year*! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Man Liz! That's just not fair! :nope: Hope the soy does the trick for you and kicks that OV into gear a bit earlier this time around! :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I want my +OPK!!!
> 
> How soon should it be here, Liz? I'm waiting to count down your next 2ww with you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, last cycle, it was CD27! The cycle before that it was CD24!
> But hopefully since I took Soy-Iso for the first time this cycle, it comes sometime next week and won't be such a long sucky wait just to Ovulate! I'm done with having 40 day cycles!
> 
> Do you realize that if I have a 40 day cycle on average, I will only have *9.125 full cycles in a year*? Whereas women who have 28 day cycles, have *13.03 full cycles in a year*! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Man Liz! That's just not fair! :nope: Hope the soy does the trick for you and kicks that OV into gear a bit earlier this time around! :flower:Click to expand...

I know :cry: I kinda wish I didn't do that math to figure that out now... :dohh:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I want my +OPK!!!
> 
> How soon should it be here, Liz? I'm waiting to count down your next 2ww with you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, last cycle, it was CD27! The cycle before that it was CD24!
> But hopefully since I took Soy-Iso for the first time this cycle, it comes sometime next week and won't be such a long sucky wait just to Ovulate! I'm done with having 40 day cycles!
> 
> Do you realize that if I have a 40 day cycle on average, I will only have *9.125 full cycles in a year*? Whereas women who have 28 day cycles, have *13.03 full cycles in a year*! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Man Liz! That's just not fair! :nope: Hope the soy does the trick for you and kicks that OV into gear a bit earlier this time around! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know :cry: I kinda wish I didn't do that math to figure that out now... :dohh:Click to expand...

This seems to be solid evidence that too much math is bad for you! :haha:

JK, because in truth I'm a total math nerd and love nothing more than figures and spreadsheets! :blush:


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay ladies I think af is trying to come. I don't want her here. But if she has to come then next month she will have to be banned. :af: How is all my ladies doing today?


----------



## elliot

ready4onemore said:


> Okay ladies I think af is trying to come. I don't want her here. But if she has to come then next month she will have to be banned. :af: How is all my ladies doing today?

What makes you think she's on her way, Ready? Liz tried to pack her AF off to a resort in Mexico last month... I thought that was brilliant! But the dang witch found a flight back at the last minute! Booooooooo for AF! 

Hoping she winds up surprising you and gets lost! FX! :flower:


----------



## shelly793

FXed for you ready, hope the :witch: stays away!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Liz tried to pack her AF off to a resort in Mexico last month... I thought that was brilliant! But the dang witch found a flight back at the last minute!

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA* :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

clw369 said:


> :hi: Anne, Good luck I'm sending you lots of baby:dust:
> 
> I love the wii, we got one for my daughter a few years ago and my DH and I play it more than her.....heheheh The wii golf is my fav game to play :)

Hey Cl Yeah golf seems to be DH's favourite game so far. I stick to tennis though.


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I tested again on OPK and a strong negative. Since I got a positive at 8 PM last night, so I probably ovulated sometime in the night. 1DPO today and officially into 2ww. Fingers crossed but worried over so little cm this time:dohh:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Anne! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much hun


----------



## Anne24

Liz

I agree with Elliot. This is so not fair. Hope the soy does the trick for you this time.


----------



## future_numan

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I want my +OPK!!!
> 
> How soon should it be here, Liz? I'm waiting to count down your next 2ww with you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, last cycle, it was CD27! The cycle before that it was CD24!
> But hopefully since I took Soy-Iso for the first time this cycle, it comes sometime next week and won't be such a long sucky wait just to Ovulate! I'm done with having 40 day cycles!
> 
> Do you realize that if I have a 40 day cycle on average, I will only have *9.125 full cycles in a year*? Whereas women who have 28 day cycles, have *13.03 full cycles in a year*! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Awww..that is awful:growlmad: but maybe the soya will shorten your cycle:hugs:


----------



## tl682

Liz -- I will embark on that tonight :) Let's see how long it takes me... Thank you for the instructions!!
For the ladies waiting for their +opks, GL!!


----------



## liz_legend

Let me know if you get stuck, TL!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz -- I will embark on that tonight :) Let's see how long it takes me... Thank you for the instructions!!
> For the ladies waiting for their +opks, GL!!

So, did ya do it? I don't see a signature........... yet.... :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

elliot said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I think af is trying to come. I don't want her here. But if she has to come then next month she will have to be banned. :af: How is all my ladies doing today?
> 
> What makes you think she's on her way, Ready? Liz tried to pack her AF off to a resort in Mexico last month... I thought that was brilliant! But the dang witch found a flight back at the last minute! Booooooooo for AF!
> 
> Hoping she winds up surprising you and gets lost! FX! :flower:Click to expand...

I agree with you!!! I would love for her to get lost for the next 9-10 months.:haha: Well I thought I was having af symptoms but now I have no type of symptoms. I hope she stays away.


----------



## elliot

ready4onemore said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I think af is trying to come. I don't want her here. But if she has to come then next month she will have to be banned. :af: How is all my ladies doing today?
> 
> What makes you think she's on her way, Ready? Liz tried to pack her AF off to a resort in Mexico last month... I thought that was brilliant! But the dang witch found a flight back at the last minute! Booooooooo for AF!
> 
> Hoping she winds up surprising you and gets lost! FX! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you!!! I would love for her to get lost for the next 9-10 months.:haha: Well I thought I was having af symptoms but now I have no type of symptoms. I hope she stays away.Click to expand...

Oh I hope so too, Ready! Fingers crossed and waiting to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

Hey ladies,

We've all been pretty quiet today :coffee:

Just wanted to share the cute ornies I got for a gf who's going through a* bad divorce*. A group of us are part of a ornament exchange and I was so pleased when I had to shop for her :hugs:

She LOVED it!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Liz Hathaway ornie exchange elfster.jpg
File size: 74.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tl682

Liz, those rock!! Very cute. I wasn't able to do Fertility Friend last night after all, but I will do it this weekend and hopefully be up and running soon!!


----------



## future_numan

Liz..they are cool:thumbup:


----------



## shellie31

Liz.
Those ornaments are very cool:coolio::coolio:
You sure are talented :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

Soy-Iso brought up my OPK+ date by *10 days*!!!!
I avg a OPK+ on *CD26*. It's *CD16* today and I just got my LH surge +

woooohooooooooo This is my 3rd cycle TTC and my first cycle with Soy-Iso! THANK GOD this cycle won't be 40 days long!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_I took 120 mg on CD 5-7, 160 mg on CD 8-9_


----------



## ready4onemore

Yay liz. I hope you get a BFP this cycle. I will try the Soy with my January cycle. Are you suppose to take it on CD5-9?


----------



## liz_legend

There are 2 schools of thought on when you should take it.

If you want the possibilities of *multiple eggs*, you take it on *CD3-7*
If you want the possibilities of a *strong, mature egg*, you take it on *CD 5-9*


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Soy-Iso brought up my OPK+ date by *10 days*!!!!
> I avg a OPK+ on *CD26*. It's *CD16* today and I just got my LH surge +
> 
> woooohooooooooo This is my 3rd cycle TTC and my first cycle with Soy-Iso! THANK GOD this cycle won't be 40 days long!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _I took 120 mg on CD 5-7, 160 mg on CD 8-9_

Liz thats just awesome news. Hope you get your BFP too this month. FXed for you hun.
How are all the others doing?
As for me, went yesterday for some baby shower gift shopping for a dear friend of mine who is having her baby shower on this Wednesday. As I was choosing a perfect card for her, my heart broke:cry: Wanted to cry buckets but stopped myself from another floodgate of tears. This TTC thing can make one loose one's sanity. At 5dpo today I am already feeling out:nope: Dont know where has all my optimism gone. God help me pleeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzeeeeeee.


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> Soy-Iso brought up my OPK+ date by *10 days*!!!!
> I avg a OPK+ on *CD26*. It's *CD16* today and I just got my LH surge +
> 
> woooohooooooooo This is my 3rd cycle TTC and my first cycle with Soy-Iso! THANK GOD this cycle won't be 40 days long!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _I took 120 mg on CD 5-7, 160 mg on CD 8-9_

Congrats Liz :happydance: That is soooo exciting, Go get that eggy!!!! FXed for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## shelly793

How are all you ladies doing this AM? Good I hope :) I am a little worried b/c I took soy on CD2-6, but I was sick on CD5 so I couldn't take it. I hope this dosen't mess me up.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> As I was choosing a perfect card for her, my heart broke:cry: Wanted to cry buckets but stopped myself from another floodgate of tears. This TTC thing can make one loose one's sanity. At 5dpo today I am already feeling out:nope: Dont know where has all my optimism gone. God help me pleeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzeeeeeee.

Keep your chin up, Anne... Maybe you're emotional for a good reason :hugs:
Relax & pamper... I plan to get a haircut & maybe a facial during my TWW as a distraction.. oh & finish xmas shopping...


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> How are all you ladies doing this AM? Good I hope :) I am a little worried b/c I took soy on CD2-6, but I was sick on CD5 so I couldn't take it. I hope this dosen't mess me up.

I've read in the other soy threads that if you skip a day b/c of illness or forgetfulness :haha:, you can take it an extra day at the end.... (just for next time).
It should still work though, CLW. Start testing about 5-6 days after your last soy pill.... Women usually ovulate 7 - 10 days after the last soy pill.


----------



## shelly793

Anne I know how you feel :hugs::hugs: Last year I went to my friends baby shower just 2 weeks after I had my MC. It was so hard not to sob the whole time!!!! TTC can def make you loose your mind. After 5yrs I don't even know what sanity means anymore...LOL. FXed for you :dust:


----------



## liz_legend

I can't imagine what going through a MC must feel like.... (hugs, CLW)


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> How are all you ladies doing this AM? Good I hope :) I am a little worried b/c I took soy on CD2-6, but I was sick on CD5 so I couldn't take it. I hope this dosen't mess me up.
> 
> I've read in the other soy threads that if you skip a day b/c of illness or forgetfulness :haha:, you can take it an extra day at the end.... (just for next time).
> It should still work though, CLW. Start testing about 5-6 days after your last soy pill.... Women usually ovulate 7 - 10 days after the last soy pill.Click to expand...

Thanks Liz :) I know last cycle confused the hell out of me:shrug: I could have sworn that I OVed on CD9 or CD10 b/c of the pain and EWCM, but FF says it was CD20 b/c of my temping(which i wasn't very consistant with). So well see, this time I make sure to temp @ the same time everyday or atleast within 30mins.


----------



## Anne24

clw369 said:


> Anne I know how you feel :hugs::hugs: Last year I went to my friends baby shower just 2 weeks after I had my MC. It was so hard not to sob the whole time!!!! TTC can def make you loose your mind. After 5yrs I don't even know what sanity means anymore...LOL. FXed for you :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Anne24

Ok have a question ladies. Dont think I have been having enough fertile cm over the last few cycles. May be it was always like this, never cared to notice until TTC. Last cycle, I hardly had any EWCM. Only watery stuff (sorry TMI) Whats the remedy? Is pre-seed going to help. Have read a lot about this lubricant, but dont know if it helps in making the cm more fertile. Thanks in advance.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, are you on *Soy-Iso*? I can't remember.... IT HAS DONE WONDERS FOR ME.. I've even not have to use any preseed at all IN ALL OUR SESSIONS this cycle (except for last night! hahaha).


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne, are you on *Soy-Iso*? I can't remember.... IT HAS DONE WONDERS FOR ME.. I've even not have to use any preseed at all IN ALL OUR SESSIONS this cycle (except for last night! hahaha).

No Liz I am not on soy. I have a fairly regular cycle so far. Hope I dont get it jinxed by writing this:wacko: You think I should use pre-seed or soy?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Anne, I agree you can be emotional for a good reason. :hugs:



With all this talk about Soy I think I may use it this cycle. Can I get it at CVS or walgreens? What is the recommend doage? I am clueless when it comes to Soy so please help.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Anne, are you on *Soy-Iso*? I can't remember.... IT HAS DONE WONDERS FOR ME.. I've even not have to use any preseed at all IN ALL OUR SESSIONS this cycle (except for last night! hahaha).
> 
> No Liz I am not on soy. I have a fairly regular cycle so far. Hope I dont get it jinxed by writing this:wacko: You think I should use pre-seed or soy?Click to expand...

Crap, What I meant to write was EPO (Evening Primrose Oil). I would use both if I were you since you're concerned about CM. I found EPO helped me produce my own and DH is amazed seriously, as I normally have NONE! :blush:
EPO is available in Walmart in the US :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

liz_legend said:


> I would use both if I were you since you're concerned about CM.

By "both", I mean EPO & Preseed (latter available at some CVS')


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> With all this talk about Soy I think I may use it this cycle. Can I get it at CVS or walgreens? What is the recommend doage? I am clueless when it comes to Soy so please help.

Soy Isoflavone & Evening Primrose Oil are available in the vitamin aisle of Walmart! I wish I had started them earlier!!

Soy, you're only to take in the 100 mg - 200 mg range. You can see my posts yesterday here about how much I took etc. I also posted this morning about the 2 "schools of thought" of when you should take Soy-Iso.. so read that too :)
I can't keep writing the same thing over & over!! :haha:

EPO, you're supposed to take from when you want better CM upto Ovulation.


----------



## shelly793

Anne24 said:


> Ok have a question ladies. Dont think I have been having enough fertile cm over the last few cycles. May be it was always like this, never cared to notice until TTC. Last cycle, I hardly had any EWCM. Only watery stuff (sorry TMI) Whats the remedy? Is pre-seed going to help. Have read a lot about this lubricant, but dont know if it helps in making the cm more fertile. Thanks in advance.

I was in the same boat as you Anne, I have been drinking alot of water which has seemed to help and I also drink grapefruit juice, I think I am going to take EPO also or just wait untill next cycle.


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> I was in the same boat as you Anne, I have been drinking alot of water which has seemed to help and I also drink grapefruit juice, I think I am going to take EPO also or just wait untill next cycle.

If you haven't O'd yet, you can actually still start EPO now.
DH & I have needed "help" for years... until EPO! He wants me to be on it all the time now!! :haha:


----------



## shelly793

ready4onemore said:


> With all this talk about Soy I think I may use it this cycle. Can I get it at CVS or walgreens? What is the recommend doage? I am clueless when it comes to Soy so please help.

Here is a good article to read about soy, I hope it helps :) I got mine at the vitamin shoppe, but thay are at walmart too. GL :)
https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat as you Anne, I have been drinking alot of water which has seemed to help and I also drink grapefruit juice, I think I am going to take EPO also or just wait untill next cycle.
> 
> If you haven't O'd yet, you can actually still start EPO now.
> DH & I have needed "help" for years... until EPO! He wants me to be on it all the time now!! :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks Liz, I think I'll go get some tonight:)


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat as you Anne, I have been drinking alot of water which has seemed to help and I also drink grapefruit juice, I think I am going to take EPO also or just wait untill next cycle.
> 
> If you haven't O'd yet, you can actually still start EPO now.
> DH & I have needed "help" for years... until EPO! He wants me to be on it all the time now!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Liz, I think I'll go get some tonight:)Click to expand...

Usually everyone stops taking it after Ovulation :winkwink:


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I would use both if I were you since you're concerned about CM.
> 
> By "both", I mean EPO & Preseed (latter available at some CVS')Click to expand...

Thank you so much Liz for so much info. You are not only a tech nerd but much more than that.


----------



## liz_legend

For the 1st time in yrs, my DH needed "help" last night & it wasn't me!! it was hilarious!
He was also super tired from work but I told him TOO BAD!!! :) He's a good hubby, b/c all he said was "fine................ if I must" hahaha


----------



## liz_legend

We're really hoping for a x-mas BFP. If we get one, we're going to tell the family on x-mas day (both sets of parents & siblings only, _NOT grandparents, aunts/uncles etc..._)


----------



## Anne24

clw369 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Ok have a question ladies. Dont think I have been having enough fertile cm over the last few cycles. May be it was always like this, never cared to notice until TTC. Last cycle, I hardly had any EWCM. Only watery stuff (sorry TMI) Whats the remedy? Is pre-seed going to help. Have read a lot about this lubricant, but dont know if it helps in making the cm more fertile. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I was in the same boat as you Anne, I have been drinking alot of water which has seemed to help and I also drink grapefruit juice, I think I am going to take EPO also or just wait untill next cycle.Click to expand...

Oh thats great info. I guess even I need to increase my water intake. I drink so less of that, especially the last cycle:dohh: may be because of the cold I seldom felt thirsty. Where do I get grape fruit juice? Walmart? WHich section? Is it the normal fruit juice section?


----------



## liz_legend

I know it may be early to tell people but we're going to risk it with immediate family since it will be our little christmas miracle.
And both sides of our families are ACHING for us to be pregnant!!!


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> For the 1st time in yrs, my DH needed "help" last night & it wasn't me!! it was hilarious!
> He was also super tired from work but I told him TOO BAD!!! :) He's a good hubby, b/c all he said was "fine................ if I must" hahaha

How sweet is that Liz


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> We're really hoping for a x-mas BFP. If we get one, we're going to tell the family on x-mas day (both sets of parents & siblings only, _NOT grandparents, aunts/uncles etc..._)

FXed for you Liz Hopefully you get your BFP!!!! AF is due on Christmas day for me so I am gonna POAS first thing in the AM and hope for a great day!!!! :dust::dust::dust: to all for the Christmas BFP :happydance:


----------



## liz_legend

He knew that if he put up much more of a fight, he'd have to hear a lecture on how we're going to miss my OV day since I just got an OPK+ last night... and then on top of it have to do it anyway :)
Guess he thought he'd rather skip the lecture/speech! hahaha


----------



## Anne24

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Anne, I agree you can be emotional for a good reason. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> With all this talk about Soy I think I may use it this cycle. Can I get it at CVS or walgreens? What is the recommend doage? I am clueless when it comes to Soy so please help.

FXed hun. Hope its a good sign but fact is I become weepy quite often these days ever since TTC:haha: Guess its the stress. Dont wanna become cry baby.


----------



## shelly793

When my DH is too tired all I say is "I only need part of you awake" :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> When my DH is too tired all I say is "I only need part of you awake" :haha:

hahahaha

My DH said last night "you do realize that we've BD more in the last 3 months than in the last 2 years"?! :haha: 
Then he continued, "I am praying that this doesn't change back after!! :blush:" He said it with a smile :hugs:

I've got to do more research on EPO to see if I can stay on it longterm... after our TTC journey! :coffee:


----------



## liz_legend

I just realized that my test date is going to be 12/20 or 12/21. I actually took those 2 days off so hopefully they won't be major bummer days!
I can't imagine what I'll be like at work on the 22nd & 23rd if I do get my BFP!


----------



## elliot

Good Morning ladies! Sorry to be absent so long... had a long weekend and a lovely snow storm yesterday.

Just spent a bit catching up on what everybody's up to around here. Sounds like there's been some very good news from Liz! WooHoo to having your OV moved up so much Liz! That soy is like a miracle! And so excited to hear you'll be testing before Xmas. My fingers are triple crossed that we get to see a BFP before Santa comes! :happydance:

How is everybody else doing today? 

Ready, I hope that witch is still leaving you alone! :winkwink: FXd!

And Anne, I hope you're feeling better today. Liz is so right... this TTC stuff is tough business and you should let yourself have a good cry if you need to, then make sure you treat yourself with some kindness... Maybe a pedicure or a fancy dinner out, or whatever feels like fun and lifts your spirits. Where are you at in your cycle right now?

CLW... I see you're due to test on Xmas morning! Wow! That BFP would be the best Xmas gift ever! :) So sorry to hear about your earlier MC hun. Can't even fathom how hard that must be. Really hoping Santa brings you a big fat Xmas BFP this year! :thumbup:

In fact, I'm hoping this Xmas is the year of "The Grinch Who Stole AF" for all my favorite TTC ladies! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

So I ovulated yesterday evening sometime... we have one more BD session left today & on Thursday since we follow SMEP.

I am so excited to be in the TWW already!
We missed you Elliot! How much snow did you get??

DH'ms dad is actually in the hospital with a possible cardiac event since last night. Will know more today. He had his 1st Heart attack when he was in his late 40s. Now in his mid 50s.. GOOD THOUGHTS & prayers for him, please!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> DH'ms dad is actually in the hospital with a possible cardiac event since last night. Will know more today. He had his 1st Heart attack when he was in his late 40s. Now in his mid 50s.. GOOD THOUGHTS & prayers for him, please!

Oh Liz, so sorry to hear about DH's Dad. Hoping and praying everything turns out alright. Thinking of you and DH today, and hoping FIL is home and feeling good soon.


----------



## shelly793

Anne24 said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Ok have a question ladies. Dont think I have been having enough fertile cm over the last few cycles. May be it was always like this, never cared to notice until TTC. Last cycle, I hardly had any EWCM. Only watery stuff (sorry TMI) Whats the remedy? Is pre-seed going to help. Have read a lot about this lubricant, but dont know if it helps in making the cm more fertile. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I was in the same boat as you Anne, I have been drinking alot of water which has seemed to help and I also drink grapefruit juice, I think I am going to take EPO also or just wait untill next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats great info. I guess even I need to increase my water intake. I drink so less of that, especially the last cycle:dohh: may be because of the cold I seldom felt thirsty. Where do I get grape fruit juice? Walmart? WHich section? Is it the normal fruit juice section?Click to expand...

I think you can get grapefruit juice anywhere, I did get mine from walmart in the juice section. I had 2 glasses yesterday and one this AM now I have plenty of EWCM!!!!! I think I am getting ready to OV :thumbup: GL I hope it works for you!!!!


----------



## shelly793

Liz, I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL, I'll keep him and your family in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Good Morning ladies! Sorry to be absent so long... had a long weekend and a lovely snow storm yesterday.
> 
> Just spent a bit catching up on what everybody's up to around here. Sounds like there's been some very good news from Liz! WooHoo to having your OV moved up so much Liz! That soy is like a miracle! And so excited to hear you'll be testing before Xmas. My fingers are triple crossed that we get to see a BFP before Santa comes! :happydance:
> 
> How is everybody else doing today?
> 
> Ready, I hope that witch is still leaving you alone! :winkwink: FXd!
> 
> And Anne, I hope you're feeling better today. Liz is so right... this TTC stuff is tough business and you should let yourself have a good cry if you need to, then make sure you treat yourself with some kindness... Maybe a pedicure or a fancy dinner out, or whatever feels like fun and lifts your spirits. Where are you at in your cycle right now?
> 
> CLW... I see you're due to test on Xmas morning! Wow! That BFP would be the best Xmas gift ever! :) So sorry to hear about your earlier MC hun. Can't even fathom how hard that must be. Really hoping Santa brings you a big fat Xmas BFP this year! :thumbup:
> 
> In fact, I'm hoping this Xmas is the year of "The Grinch Who Stole AF" for all my favorite TTC ladies! :hugs:

Hey Elliot

Missed you yesterday hun. But good that you got to enjoy the snow. Its been snowing here plenty too and sooooooooo cold grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I am currently at 6DPO today, AF due on 17th. FXed. No symptoms and am not symptom spotting either. Quit it from last cycle coz it was driving me mad. I really hope the Grinch steals all our TTC ladies' AF this xmas as you said. How have you been doing hun? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> So I ovulated yesterday evening sometime... we have one more BD session left today & on Thursday since we follow SMEP.
> 
> I am so excited to be in the TWW already!
> We missed you Elliot! How much snow did you get??
> 
> DH'ms dad is actually in the hospital with a possible cardiac event since last night. Will know more today. He had his 1st Heart attack when he was in his late 40s. Now in his mid 50s.. GOOD THOUGHTS & prayers for him, please!

I am so sorry to hear that Liz. Prayers that he will soon be hale and hearty.
On an optimistic note, I really have a good feeling this time you will catch that eggy. Dont know why but I just feel so. Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Anne24

clw369 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Ok have a question ladies. Dont think I have been having enough fertile cm over the last few cycles. May be it was always like this, never cared to notice until TTC. Last cycle, I hardly had any EWCM. Only watery stuff (sorry TMI) Whats the remedy? Is pre-seed going to help. Have read a lot about this lubricant, but dont know if it helps in making the cm more fertile. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I was in the same boat as you Anne, I have been drinking alot of water which has seemed to help and I also drink grapefruit juice, I think I am going to take EPO also or just wait untill next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats great info. I guess even I need to increase my water intake. I drink so less of that, especially the last cycle:dohh: may be because of the cold I seldom felt thirsty. Where do I get grape fruit juice? Walmart? WHich section? Is it the normal fruit juice section?Click to expand...
> 
> I think you can get grapefruit juice anywhere, I did get mine from walmart in the juice section. I had 2 glasses yesterday and one this AM now I have plenty of EWCM!!!!! I think I am getting ready to OV :thumbup: GL I hope it works for you!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks CLW. I am going to try grapefruit juice from the next cycle. Going to get it from walmart this weekend itself. At what frequency should I take it? Would a glass a day suffice, though I know each one of us' body is different.


----------



## shelly793

Anne24 said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Ok have a question ladies. Dont think I have been having enough fertile cm over the last few cycles. May be it was always like this, never cared to notice until TTC. Last cycle, I hardly had any EWCM. Only watery stuff (sorry TMI) Whats the remedy? Is pre-seed going to help. Have read a lot about this lubricant, but dont know if it helps in making the cm more fertile. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I was in the same boat as you Anne, I have been drinking alot of water which has seemed to help and I also drink grapefruit juice, I think I am going to take EPO also or just wait untill next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats great info. I guess even I need to increase my water intake. I drink so less of that, especially the last cycle:dohh: may be because of the cold I seldom felt thirsty. Where do I get grape fruit juice? Walmart? WHich section? Is it the normal fruit juice section?Click to expand...
> 
> I think you can get grapefruit juice anywhere, I did get mine from walmart in the juice section. I had 2 glasses yesterday and one this AM now I have plenty of EWCM!!!!! I think I am getting ready to OV :thumbup: GL I hope it works for you!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks CLW. I am going to try grapefruit juice from the next cycle. Going to get it from walmart this weekend itself. At what frequency should I take it? Would a glass a day suffice, though I know each one of us' body is different.Click to expand...

I would think a glass a day would be fine, I love grapefruit so I drink more just b/c.


----------



## shelly793

:hi: Elliot, I'm glad your enjoying the snow :) I can't wait till it snows here, I think they are calling for flurries tonight.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> I am currently at 6DPO today, AF due on 17th. FXed. No symptoms and am not symptom spotting either. Quit it from last cycle coz it was driving me mad. I really hope the Grinch steals all our TTC ladies' AF this xmas as you said. How have you been doing hun? Any new symptoms?

6DPO! That means you're in the wait too! Oh, it's gonna be exciting on this thread from now until Xmas waiting for the BFPs to arrive. I hope they hit this group by the bushel! Fingers crossed that this is the lucky month for this thread! :hugs:

I'm in a boring training all day and for the next two days as well... yuck. Just got out for a lunch break, thank god cause I'm starved! 

We had snow all day yesterday, but the wind blew most of it away at my house, so there's only an inch or so left in my driveway. Driving was trecherous though and wound up ruining the Xmas shopping day me and my mum had planned :( Oh well... we still got to visit for a bit, then I had the perfect snowy excuse to cuddle with my Lukie-boy (my big lug of a dog) by the fire :)


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Thanks CLW. I am going to try grapefruit juice from the next cycle. Going to get it from walmart this weekend itself. At what frequency should I take it? Would a glass a day suffice, though I know each one of us' body is different.

Since you're going to Walmart, make sure you get some EPO too!!!
It's like $7 or something so not expensive!

I'm done ovulating!!! I got a negative test at 11pm last night and this morning! :happydance:

Oh, and FIL is going to be discharged this evening! He's getting his meds changed again & will have to go for a stress test tomorrow! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> I'm in a boring training all day and for the next two days as well... yuck. Just got out for a lunch break, thank god cause I'm starved!

This is just creepy.
I'm in an all day training today too & it ends on Thursday as well!!!!

That'd be so weird if we were in the same room! Good thing I know you live in Maine! hahaha :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

Hence why I've been MIA all morning (except for my commute to work this morning where I posted! haha)


----------



## Anne24

Elliot Hopefully this month all of us get our much awaited BFP.

Liz Will certainly get hold of EPO too. Hope it helps me get that fertile cm in the next cycle.


----------



## future_numan

Sorry, I have been kinda quiet and just stalking around the thread:munch:
Liz, I hope your FIL is ok !
:hi: to everyone
AFM..we are now into our 2WW and I am not too sure if we even :sex: at the right times.DH was :sick: for the last week or so.. We only DTD on the 1st and 5th so I am [-o&lt; the lil':spermy: find their way to eggy:haha: 
I am due to :test: around the 20th or so...would be a wonderful Christmas prezzie to get :bfp:


----------



## liz_legend

I'm testing on the 20th too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Liz, glad to know your FIL has been discharged. I hope all is well with him.
I hope the 20th brings you a BFP.:hugs:


Future_numan, I hope you caught the eggy.

Afm, the witch got me this morning. But I am okay I will get the egg this month.


----------



## future_numan

Liz..lets hope we get our early Christmas prezzie:happydance:

Reedy..sorry the :witch: got you but :thumbup: to you for such a positive attitude:hugs:


----------



## shelly793

Good morning ladies :hi: I finally got my +OPK this AM :happydance: I'm just curious does this mean that I already OVed or that I will OV soon? I'm kinda new to the OPK thing :blush:


----------



## Heather9603

Hi :hi:

I would like to join as I am pretty new to the site and looking for a group to join!

A little bit about me...

I am 25, Dh is about to be 30 next month :haha: I like to tease him about getting old hehe.

I am on cycle 3 of TTC #1. So far looks like I just need patience since I do ovulate each month and have pretty regular 33 day cycles. I had a chemical pregnancy in June of 09 :cry: so since were just NTNP at the time, we took a year off and went back to preventing with condoms and FAM.

So here I am, "patiently" waiting to ovulate.


----------



## tl682

Sorry I have been MIA. Been dealing with too many busy things. Liz, my FIL was in the hospital, too, and also for cardiac issues. He just got back home yesterday. How is your FIL?? Hoping for his recovery. 
STILL haven't had a chance to get on that Fertility Friend... I actually haven't had more than 15 minutes at the computer to use for free time, but I'm hoping that tonight will be the night. All I have tonight is some Home Depot shopping with DH, because we just bought a new apartment and need some lighting, paint, and kitchen flooring!!
Anne, how are you feeling, honey?? Hang in there.
CLW -- I'm so sorry to hear about your MC. That must have been so unbelievably hard. Keeping FXed for you.
Well, AF is due for me on Saturday, and I'm POSITIVE she's coming... Although, for the first time ever, my BB's are only slightly sore... Usually they hurt from 2 dpo on, and I mean, very painfully hurt to the point where they just hurt to even be touched...
DH had his SA done on Friday, and even though I tried to pull out all the stops in the room with him, it was one big disaster. Couldn't get his junk to work for like 45 minutes, due to all the pressure, and then when it did work, only like two drops came out... Which is certainly not the usual. Sorry for the TMI. So, we're waiting for the results, which should be in tomorrow or the next day, but I'm sure we will need to do it again. Anybody know if insurance will cover it the 2nd time around??
So, that's my update. Baby dust all around. Can we all write the exact date that we're testing, so we can keep track?? If AF doesn't come on Saturday, I'm doing it on Sunday, December 12th.
Elliot, how are you feeling??


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> Good morning ladies :hi: I finally got my +OPK this AM :happydance: I'm just curious does this mean that I already OVed or that I will OV soon? I'm kinda new to the OPK thing :blush:

Now you can start testing 2x a day. When you get your next negative, that means you ovulated between that test & ur previous test..


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> I would like to join as I am pretty new to the site and looking for a group to join!
> 
> A little bit about me...
> 
> I am 25, Dh is about to be 30 next month :haha: I like to tease him about getting old hehe.
> 
> I am on cycle 3 of TTC #1. So far looks like I just need patience since I do ovulate each month and have pretty regular 33 day cycles. I had a chemical pregnancy in June of 09 :cry: so since were just NTNP at the time, we took a year off and went back to preventing with condoms and FAM.
> 
> So here I am, "patiently" waiting to ovulate.

Welcome! Your initiation: tell us how your DH/OH met or a story from ur wedding. We've all done so earlier in the thread :)

We are in a similar situation to u. I am 26 & my DH just turned 31 :)


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Been dealing with too many busy things. Liz, my FIL was in the hospital, too, and also for cardiac issues. He just got back home yesterday. How is your FIL?? Hoping for his recovery.
> STILL haven't had a chance to get on that Fertility Friend... I actually haven't had more than 15 minutes at the computer to use for free time, but I'm hoping that tonight will be the night. All I have tonight is some Home Depot shopping with DH, because we just bought a new apartment and need some lighting, paint, and kitchen floor.
> 
> Well, AF is due for me on Saturday, and I'm POSITIVE she's coming... Although, for the first time ever, my BB's are only slightly sore... Usually they hurt from 2 dpo on, and I mean, very painfully hurt to the point where they just hurt to even be touched...
> DH had his SA done on Friday, and even though I tried to pull out all the stops in the room with him, it was one big disaster. Couldn't get his junk to work for like 45 minutes, due to all the pressure, and then when it did work, only like two drops came out... Which is certainly not the usual. Sorry for the TMI. So, we're waiting for the results, which should be in tomorrow or the next day, but I'm sure we will need to do it again. Anybody know if insurance will cover it the 2nd time around??
> So, that's my update. Baby dust all around. Can we all write the exact date that we're testing, so we can keep track?? If AF doesn't come on Saturday, I'm doing it on Sunday, December 12t

Sorry abt ur FIL. So weird about the fact that both our FILs went to the hospital on the same day for the same issue. Mine is back home today . Supposed to be having a stress test today. 

Let me know how that FF setup goes. I hope you have the post "saved" with all my instructions!

Sorry abt how the SA test went. Hopefully the results come out okay.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi:
> 
> I would like to join as I am pretty new to the site and looking for a group to join!
> 
> A little bit about me...
> 
> I am 25, Dh is about to be 30 next month :haha: I like to tease him about getting old hehe.
> 
> I am on cycle 3 of TTC #1. So far looks like I just need patience since I do ovulate each month and have pretty regular 33 day cycles. I had a chemical pregnancy in June of 09 :cry: so since were just NTNP at the time, we took a year off and went back to preventing with condoms and FAM.
> 
> So here I am, "patiently" waiting to ovulate.
> 
> Welcome! Your initiation: tell us how your DH/OH met or a story from ur wedding. We've all done so earlier in the thread :)
> 
> We are in a similar situation to u. I am 26 & my DH just turned 31 :)Click to expand...

Hehe actually we met on the internet back in good old AOL chat days. We talked back and forth for awhile, as I had done with other people (I was 17, don't judge! lol!) But something about him struck me as special....especially when he had said he had just gotten in from cutting his elderly neighbors grass.

But then my brother got mad that I was online and he unplugged the phone cord! I lost internet connection and I lost his screen name! I was sooo upset, thinking I'd never find him.

I finally get on hours later, and I have an email from him saying he wasn't sure what happened, but he really enjoyed talking to me and he hopes I email him back. (which of course I did)

So about a week later we decided to meet up, I was sure to meet in a public place with lots of people around. I am not kidding you I believe it was love at first sight. The whole weekend we spent together (He was in Tennessee at the time, I was in Indiana 500 miles away) Was just amazing. We were inseparable ever since!

And the rest as they say....is history :hugs:


ETA: Pictures.

The first weekend we met.
https://i56.tinypic.com/m0v7l.jpg

Favorite wedding photo.
https://i54.tinypic.com/w6qby9.jpg

At my best friends wedding rehearsal last June.

https://i53.tinypic.com/312imn7.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

I test on dec 20.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Hehe actually we met on the internet back in good old AOL chat days. We talked back and forth for awhile, as I had done with other people (I was 17, don't judge! lol!) But something about him struck me as special....especially when he had said he had just gotten in from cutting his elderly neighbors grass.
> 
> But then my brother got mad that I was online and he unplugged the phone cord! I lost internet connection and I lost his screen name! I was sooo upset, thinking I'd never find him.
> 
> I finally get on hours later, and I have an email from him saying he wasn't sure what happened, but he really enjoyed talking to me and he hopes I email him back. (which of course I did)
> 
> So about a week later we decided to meet up, I was sure to meet in a public place with lots of people around. I am not kidding you I believe it was love at first sight. The whole weekend we spent together (He was in Tennessee at the time, I was in Indiana 500 miles away) Was just amazing. We were inseparable ever since!
> 
> And the rest as they say....is history :hugs:


Heather welcome to the group.

Wow the AOL chat days so you guys have been together for quite some time. I love the wedding pic.


----------



## Anne24

Heather Welcome to this group.
TL I am doing fine hun. Attended my friend's baby shower today. The good thing is I wasnt sad...I know someday I will have mine. How's your FIL doing?
My test date would be 17th, if AF stays away. Currently at 7 dpo and no symptoms at all:nope:


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah we have been together since August of 2002. I was really hoping last cycle was going to be our cycle because my EDD would have been on the anniversary of the day we met. BUT, if I conceive this cycle, my EDD will be near our wedding Anniversary, what better present could I ask for?


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Yeah we have been together since August of 2002. I was really hoping last cycle was going to be our cycle because my EDD would have been on the anniversary of the day we met. BUT, if I conceive this cycle, my EDD will be near our wedding Anniversary, what better present could I ask for?

What day did you get married? My birthday is 9th of September so if i catch the egg this cycle it will be due right after my birthday.


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah we have been together since August of 2002. I was really hoping last cycle was going to be our cycle because my EDD would have been on the anniversary of the day we met. BUT, if I conceive this cycle, my EDD will be near our wedding Anniversary, what better present could I ask for?
> 
> What day did you get married? My birthday is 9th of September so if i catch the egg this cycle it will be due right after my birthday.Click to expand...

September 6th. If I have a cycle that is about the same length as last my EDD would be around Sept 10th-12th.


----------



## shelly793

Good morning ladies :flower: Tl, I love the test date idea. I'm Testing on the 25th. Maybe Liz could use her awesome talents and put it in the beginning of the thread :) I don't know about you gals, but I have a hard time remembering what happened yesterday let alone last week...LOL my memory SUCKS!!!! :hi: welcome Heather, that is such a sweet love story :) GL and FXed for you in your TTC journey :dust:


----------



## liz_legend

Done :)


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> Done :)

Liz, have I told you lately that you are AWESOME!!!!!! How are you feeling going into the TWW?


----------



## elliot

Hi ladies! Hope everybody's having a good day today. Can't wait to start seeing those test results roll in! Fingers crossed for all my girls! :)

TL - So glad to have you back! Sorry to hear the SA was stressful. I was always worried it would be a terrible pain and would freak my OH right out. Those boys are just so sensitive about their stuff! Hopefully there was enough for the lab to do their thing. I would think if there wasn't they should just let you know they needed more and not charge you for the lab work that time around?

Heather - welcome to the group! This is a great and very supportive group of ladies! I'm so glad I found them in my TTC journey :hugs:. Loved your story and photos... wedding dress was divine! Such a cute wedding pic :) Best of luck to you in your TTC travels... it's quite a trip isn't it?

Ready - Sorry about the awful witch, but good for you getting right back on that horse! Once AF shows, I always want her to hurry about her business so I can have my next chance! Hope she pays you a speedy visit and gets on her merry way quickly.

CLW - Ooo boy, the big OV! Is this your first time using OPK, or just the first time they've given you a positive reading? Sounds like good news to me! AND time to get busy! Good luck catching that egg!

Anne - Glad to hear you were able to enjoy the shower and not feel sad about it. It's wonderful that you have such a positive outlook and know that your little bub will come to you in time. You deserve it gal! And I hope it's really soon. :thumbup:

Liz - Wow! You jazzed up the first page real snazzy! Is there anything you can't do, you tech goddess, you? Love knowing when everybody's going to test. I have a good feeling about this month! How're you going to keep yourself occupied during the 2WW this time? More massive home renovations? More late night revelling with your friend and her puppy? Hope it's fun, whatever you choose! :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning my beautiful ladies,

I am so happy today is CD3 and the :witch: is about leave!! :happydance:

Oh and I will be testing January 4th. 

I have a TTC journal now ladies please feel free to stalk me. :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

I just want to whine that I am so tired of this stupid cold, which has now turned into bronchitis. I'm glad I'm no where near O (Cd 6), but I feel bad because between being sick (before AF started), getting AF, and still being sick, poor DH hasn't gotten lucky in two weeks lol. I really want to get on the ball soon though because I need him to get those slow and stupid sperm out of there before I am O'ing :haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> I just want to whine that I am so tired of this stupid cold, which has now turned into bronchitis. I'm glad I'm no where near O (Cd 6), but I feel bad because between being sick (before AF started), getting AF, and still being sick, poor DH hasn't gotten lucky in two weeks lol. I really want to get on the ball soon though because I need him to get those slow and stupid sperm out of there before I am O'ing :haha:

Heather if it has been 2 weeks his men spermy:) are probaly lined up and ready to catch the egg. LOL I hope you get better before "O" day.


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to whine that I am so tired of this stupid cold, which has now turned into bronchitis. I'm glad I'm no where near O (Cd 6), but I feel bad because between being sick (before AF started), getting AF, and still being sick, poor DH hasn't gotten lucky in two weeks lol. I really want to get on the ball soon though because I need him to get those slow and stupid sperm out of there before I am O'ing :haha:
> 
> Heather if it has been 2 weeks his men spermy:) are probaly lined up and ready to catch the egg. LOL I hope you get better before "O" day.Click to expand...

Well from what I've learned its actually NOT a good thing because the smart and fast ones die faster, so whats in there right now is probably a bunch of slow and stupid ones lol. So he needs to get rid of those slow ones so he will produce some fast ones!


----------



## Anne24

Heather9603 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to whine that I am so tired of this stupid cold, which has now turned into bronchitis. I'm glad I'm no where near O (Cd 6), but I feel bad because between being sick (before AF started), getting AF, and still being sick, poor DH hasn't gotten lucky in two weeks lol. I really want to get on the ball soon though because I need him to get those slow and stupid sperm out of there before I am O'ing :haha:
> 
> Heather if it has been 2 weeks his men spermy:) are probaly lined up and ready to catch the egg. LOL I hope you get better before "O" day.Click to expand...
> 
> Well from what I've learned its actually NOT a good thing because the smart and fast ones die faster, so whats in there right now is probably a bunch of slow and stupid ones lol. So he needs to get rid of those slow ones so he will produce some fast ones!Click to expand...

Yup Heather Even I heard so. If those lil swimmers are not used for over a week, then they are not that "fertile"


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everybody's having a good day today. Can't wait to start seeing those test results roll in! Fingers crossed for all my girls! :)
> 
> TL - So glad to have you back! Sorry to hear the SA was stressful. I was always worried it would be a terrible pain and would freak my OH right out. Those boys are just so sensitive about their stuff! Hopefully there was enough for the lab to do their thing. I would think if there wasn't they should just let you know they needed more and not charge you for the lab work that time around?
> 
> Heather - welcome to the group! This is a great and very supportive group of ladies! I'm so glad I found them in my TTC journey :hugs:. Loved your story and photos... wedding dress was divine! Such a cute wedding pic :) Best of luck to you in your TTC travels... it's quite a trip isn't it?
> 
> Ready - Sorry about the awful witch, but good for you getting right back on that horse! Once AF shows, I always want her to hurry about her business so I can have my next chance! Hope she pays you a speedy visit and gets on her merry way quickly.
> 
> CLW - Ooo boy, the big OV! Is this your first time using OPK, or just the first time they've given you a positive reading? Sounds like good news to me! AND time to get busy! Good luck catching that egg!
> 
> Anne - Glad to hear you were able to enjoy the shower and not feel sad about it. It's wonderful that you have such a positive outlook and know that your little bub will come to you in time. You deserve it gal! And I hope it's really soon. :thumbup:
> 
> Liz - Wow! You jazzed up the first page real snazzy! Is there anything you can't do, you tech goddess, you? Love knowing when everybody's going to test. I have a good feeling about this month! How're you going to keep yourself occupied during the 2WW this time? More massive home renovations? More late night revelling with your friend and her puppy? Hope it's fun, whatever you choose! :happydance:

Hey Elliot I am doing good. Yup dont wanna get sad any more. It will happen some day. Need patience. How are you doing hun?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Liz - Wow! You jazzed up the first page real snazzy! Is there anything you can't do, you tech goddess, you? Love knowing when everybody's going to test. I have a good feeling about this month! How're you going to keep yourself occupied during the 2WW this time? More massive home renovations? More late night revelling with your friend and her puppy? Hope it's fun, whatever you choose! :happydance:

We have some unexpected family problems we are dealing with as of yesterday.. so causing me some "high stress" as per FF symptoms. :wacko:

Not sure what else I'm going to be doing during the rest of the TWW. Probably christmas presents wrapping and such...

Sorry if I'm a bit of a downer today.


----------



## tl682

I heard the same thing -- If you dont BD regularly, then his swimmers are "old." Liz, I'm so stupid -- I can't seem to do the Fertility Friend charts right. One more try for me tonight, and then I'm soliciting your help :)


----------



## Heather9603

So I might be a little nuts but I think I'm taking a pregnancy test in the morning. I had a temp drop, I had AF, but it was super light. I didn't even go through two pads and there was not much in it at that. I've been sick but now I'm throwing up and I have no idea why. Maybe sinus drainage? But who knows.

I'm sure I'm nuts but I'd rather do it and see lol.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, I'm so stupid -- I can't seem to do the Fertility Friend charts right. One more try for me tonight, and then I'm soliciting your help :)

Where are you getting stuck?
Are you referring to that long message I wrote a few days ago while you're doing it?


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> So I might be a little nuts but I think I'm taking a pregnancy test in the morning. I had a temp drop, I had AF, but it was super light. I didn't even go through two pads and there was not much in it at that. I've been sick but now I'm throwing up and I have no idea why. Maybe sinus drainage? But who knows.
> 
> I'm sure I'm nuts but I'd rather do it and see lol.

I hope it's good news!


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Well from what I've learned its actually NOT a good thing because the smart and fast ones die faster, so whats in there right now is probably a bunch of slow and stupid ones lol. So he needs to get rid of those slow ones so he will produce some fast ones!

Wow I have never heard that. If that is the case yep get rid of them we don't want those.:nope: LOL




Heather9603 said:


> So I might be a little nuts but I think I'm taking a pregnancy test in the morning. I had a temp drop, I had AF, but it was super light. I didn't even go through two pads and there was not much in it at that. I've been sick but now I'm throwing up and I have no idea why. Maybe sinus drainage? But who knows.
> 
> I'm sure I'm nuts but I'd rather do it and see lol.

I hope it is good news. FX for you sweetie.


----------



## elliot

Heather9603 said:


> So I might be a little nuts but I think I'm taking a pregnancy test in the morning. I had a temp drop, I had AF, but it was super light. I didn't even go through two pads and there was not much in it at that. I've been sick but now I'm throwing up and I have no idea why. Maybe sinus drainage? But who knows.
> 
> I'm sure I'm nuts but I'd rather do it and see lol.

Heather, I don't blame you one bit. That does sound like a strange period and I'd want to test too. Keeping my fingers crossed it's good news for you. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> We have some unexpected family problems we are dealing with as of yesterday.. so causing me some "high stress" as per FF symptoms. :wacko:
> 
> Not sure what else I'm going to be doing during the rest of the TWW. Probably christmas presents wrapping and such...
> 
> Sorry if I'm a bit of a downer today.

Hey Liz... sorry you're dealing with some stressful family stuff and feeling a bit down. Always seems like Xmas brings out that family stress for everybody. Hoping for you that maybe this morning is coming up a brighter day and a bit easier for you. Sending you a big hug. :hugs: Take care girl.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Anne - Glad to hear you were able to enjoy the shower and not feel sad about it. It's wonderful that you have such a positive outlook and know that your little bub will come to you in time. You deserve it gal! And I hope it's really soon. :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Elliot I am doing good. Yup dont wanna get sad any more. It will happen some day. Need patience. How are you doing hun?
> 
> Thanks for asking Anne. I'm doing alright. We got through all the stressful hospital/doctor choosing stuff, so I'm feeling really good about having that done. Mostly I'm just adjusting to how everything in me right now keeps saying "Whoa there... let's just take it easy." It's like I'm moving at a sloth's pace. Also trying to get used to the hormones... I'm so sensitive these days I cry at the drop of a hat, but mostly I'm still really happy and feel like I'm having a lucky go of it so far cause I haven't had to spend time worshipping the porcelain god like many ladies. I feel so lucky and am hoping everything stays good and healthy.
> 
> It's nice to come on here and know that all my girls will totally understand the "hormonal" stuff. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Anne24

Good morning ladies. How are every one doing today? I am fine but gradually loosing hope. 9 dpo today and absolutely no symptoms, not even a speck of it:nope: In spite of doing every thing right, why cant we still catch that eggy???

Liz I am sorry about your family problems. :hugs: Hope every thing gets sorted out soon.

Heather Good luck. I hope we are in for some real good news:thumbup:

Elliot I completely understand about you being weepy but I guess you are now in one of the most exciting phases of your life hun. Good that you sorted the doc/hospital thing. Take care.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, don't lose hope! No symptoms could BE a symptom!


----------



## liz_legend

woops, didn't type everything I wanted to in my last post!

Elliot (& Anne), thanks for the kind words... It could be a couple months to a few years before this gets all sorted out.. It's sad & going to cause us some hardship/stress...

We're having mixed feelings about our TTC journey right now. We still want a baby... but....
A part of us are kinda hoping we don't get a BFP for x-mas because everyone's in a bummy/down mood right now including the extended family and so if we were to get a positive, we're not sure we'd announce it to the family since it would be *tainted*...

sigh.


----------



## Heather9603

So I didn't test. I kind of felt like it was TOO crazy because I did have a period and I did have a major nose dive in my temp before that.

But I am heading to the doctor now. I have been sick for a week and now its in my chest. I have to be SO careful when its in my chest because the coughing will send me into an asthma attack. The last time I felt this bad I ended up in the hospital :(

I'm just hoping there is no fluid on my lungs because right now I feel like someone is sitting on my chest. Waiting for DH to come home from work early because I need someone to drive me to the doctor, I am so weak.


----------



## liz_legend

Hope the doctor figures out what it is, Heather... that sounds awful.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz, I hope all your family problems get worked out. :hugs:

Heather, I hope you get to feeling better. I have asthma too and I know how it can make you feel most of the time. Especially during the winter months. 

Afm, af is almost gone and I am getting ready to TTC another cycle. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## liz_legend

:dust::dust::dust:
We need some positive energy here!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather9603

So I'm back from the doctor. Got z-pack antibiotics, a new inhaler, and the advair asthma treatment thing. He also did a breathing treatment while I was in the dr's office. Thank the heavens my DH drove me because I was sooooo shaky after the breathing treatment. Now going to eat a sub sandwich, take my meds, and PASS OUT.

I'm just stressed because I was supposed to work a 10 hour shift tomorrow and I am calling with plenty of notice and a dr's note saying that I can't. I'm sorry, I can't help getting sick!


----------



## ready4onemore

Liz, sending you blessing and peace. :flower:

Heather, I hope you feel better. I take the advair and it works wonderful. My son has asthma as well and plays football without problem.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah the Dr said I might just need to start using advair just seasonally because I do seem to get Bronchitus once a year. He said just get myself some and use it daily during cold season/winter and he is curious to see if I get colds as easy. But he knows I don't need it year round so why take it?


----------



## tl682

Liz -- I'm so sorry to hear about your family stress. That's the worst type of stress... FXed that it all gets worked out soon. Fertility Friend: I followed your post, but I think I just got confused. I'm usually better at these things!! I didn't try again, but I will this weekend.
Anne -- No symptoms can totally be a symptom!! So many women feel NOTHING until after AF doesn't come, so please hang in there!! AF is actually due for me tomorrow, and I DIDN'T break out on my face this month for the first time, and my BB's dont hurt as much as they usually do. I would be suspicious, but it's not easy for us to get preggers this month, since we only did it 4 days before I oved, and because I have this new added cystic fibrosis thing with the cervical mucus... Fun times.
Heather -- Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Liz -- I'm so sorry to hear about your family stress. That's the worst type of stress... FXed that it all gets worked out soon. Fertility Friend: I followed your post, but I think I just got confused. I'm usually better at these things!! I didn't try again, but I will this weekend.
> Anne -- No symptoms can totally be a symptom!! So many women feel NOTHING until after AF doesn't come, so please hang in there!! AF is actually due for me tomorrow, and I DIDN'T break out on my face this month for the first time, and my BB's dont hurt as much as they usually do. I would be suspicious, but it's not easy for us to get preggers this month, since we only did it 4 days before I oved, and because I have this new added cystic fibrosis thing with the cervical mucus... Fun times.
> Heather -- Hope you feel better soon!!

Thanks TL. Have you taken a test yet? You never know whats in store. Things happen when you least expect it to. So FXed for you hun.


----------



## tl682

Hey Anne and ladies -- Haven't yet taken a test, but last night DH and I BDed, and I was bleeding after it, which sometimes happens like the day before AF comes, so I think she's coming either today or tomorrow (she's scheduled to come today)... Sucks. I was upset when I saw the blood, but I also knew we basically had no shot this month. Still waiting for DH's SA to come back, and then he will probably have to do it again, and then one more month of using the Mucinex before I start to look into IUI or IVF...


----------



## shelly793

Liz - I hope your family situation resolves it's self soon :hugs:
Anne - I agree with all the other ladies, no symptoms can be a symptom :) FXed for you!
Heather - I hope you fell better soon, out bodies should know it's hard enough TTC when we are healthy!!!!
Tl - Hang in there hun you WILL get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

Thanks CL for the encouraging words.

Liz I hope all your problems are solved soon.

TL Plz update. Did you take a test? FXed.


----------



## tl682

Well, I never had to take a test since AF showed up with a vengence right before I went to sleep last night... Sucks. Not as upset as last month, because I didn't think we had a chance this month, but it's still disappointing, as it means it's another month with no baby...


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Well, I never had to take a test since AF showed up with a vengence right before I went to sleep last night... Sucks. Not as upset as last month, because I didn't think we had a chance this month, but it's still disappointing, as it means it's another month with no baby...

Aww hun:hugs: My count down has begun too. Due for AF this Friday. Had brown cm today and tender bbs, all saying AF is coming. Feel so down at times, cant help. My friend, whose baby shower I attended a couple of days back, has started having her contractions. Just came back meeting her at the hospital. Hope the baby comes soon.


----------



## Heather9603

I feel like I am being lazy on my charting this month. I'm not waking up to temp at the same times, and being sick this ENTIRE cycle so far isn't helping me to wake up on time AND my temps were crazy from some fevers. I have probably about another 9 days before ovulation if I ovulate around CD 18 like I did last month. I'm feeling better, but I'm now worried that the meds will push my ovulation day back FARTHER (I have heard antibiotics do that sometimes) I'm done with my antibiotics on Tuesday so lets hope my body is back in shape. Need do start doing the every other day :sex: starting tomorrow because if I O on cd 18 again, that would put me having sex on ovulation day (I missed it last month but did the BD the day before)

Its so stressful. And then I was playing with a baby today, and his mom is a nurse (they go to our church) I was talking about how we were trying, and this was month 3 and was joking about how I am surrounded by women who get pregnant on the first try (Joking at her because she had JUST come off BC and got pregnant the next month!) She goes "I know, I'm the freak of nature, not you, so don't worry! I had been on birth control for TWELVE years and go off of it for one month and BAM, pregnant....needless to say I was a bit freaked out as I expected my body to take the few months to regulate like normal women".

So I am just trying to chill out and be patient with my body. But I want it to hurry up, I have quite a few friends either pregnant or trying along with me and it would be nice to have some babies around the same age (And a friend to be pregnant with!)


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I never had to take a test since AF showed up with a vengence right before I went to sleep last night... Sucks. Not as upset as last month, because I didn't think we had a chance this month, but it's still disappointing, as it means it's another month with no baby...
> 
> Aww hun:hugs: My count down has begun too. Due for AF this Friday. Had brown cm today and tender bbs, all saying AF is coming. Feel so down at times, cant help. My friend, whose baby shower I attended a couple of days back, has started having her contractions. Just came back meeting her at the hospital. Hope the baby comes soon.Click to expand...

Anne -- Thank you for the hugs :) I'm disappointed, but there's just nothing I can do about it... Which is making me crazier!! Hang in there too hun. We will all get bfps soon!! Do you always have brown cm like 5 days before AF??


----------



## Anne24

TL I actually dont remember whether I get it or not:dohh: Last month I didnt get, this I do remember. I do spot 1/2 days before AF, but cant figure out if I ever got it a week before.


----------



## Anne24

So my friend whose baby shower I had attended, has just delivered a lil princess. Yippieeeeeeeeee.....cant wait to see the LO


----------



## liz_legend

That sucks, TL... do you know your next testing date?


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> TL I actually dont remember whether I get it or not:dohh: Last month I didnt get, this I do remember. I do spot 1/2 days before AF, but cant figure out if I ever got it a week before.

Anne -- Maybe it's implantation bleeding!!


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> That sucks, TL... do you know your next testing date?

Not sure... I know that I ov again on December 23rd, so I'm keeping FXed for good things then...


----------



## tl682

Wait, Liz, I think my next testing date will be January 9th. Update my date, please :)


----------



## liz_legend

Done!


----------



## ready4onemore

Anne, it could be implatation spotting. I sure hope so.

TL, I have my FX for you.

Afm, not much going on just waiting to "O" sometime next week. I sure hope we get some BFP for the New Year.


----------



## liz_legend

So I've decided to treat myself... I've got a hair appt for a cut & some sort of color tomorrow.
With regards to color, I'm not sure if I'm going to do a color actually or just do a treatment where they make your hair super shiny etc...

any thoughts?


----------



## Heather9603

What is your hair currently like Liz? Pics?


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> So I've decided to treat myself... I've got a hair appt for a cut & some sort of color tomorrow.
> With regards to color, I'm not sure if I'm going to do a color actually or just do a treatment where they make your hair super shiny etc...
> 
> any thoughts?

Great minds think alike :) It's always nice to be pampered especially when your stressed!!!! I am gonna go do the same thing next week. Whats your natural color? and do you color your hair often? I change my color all the time.... this time I can't decide either blonde or brunette????:shrug: I'm gonna try to find the pics to post so I can get some opinions :)


----------



## liz_legend

my hair is black, super thick, and quite long right now (middle of back)
I used to color it a lot when I was younger.. but stopped over the last few years...
I haven't cut it in about 9 months and it's really crappy looking right now!

I kinda want to avoid putting a face pic of myself in case I "run into" anyone here in our TTC journey that I randomly know!! :)


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> my hair is black, super thick, and quite long right now (middle of back)
> I used to color it a lot when I was younger.. but stopped over the last few years...
> I haven't cut it in about 9 months and it's really crappy looking right now!
> 
> I kinda want to avoid putting a face pic of myself in case I "run into" anyone here in our TTC journey that I randomly know!! :)

I think I would go with something to either brighten your color or maybe just something like adding highlights. I used to have dirty blonde hair but as I've gotten older its a very dark brown/almost black. I've given up on keeping it lighter. I figure once I'm pregnant anyway I won't really want to dye it anyway (I know you can use the ammonia free stuff, which I already do, but I just don't want the hassle!)

How much are you chopping off? I've always wanted to do a drastic chop and then be able to donate to like the locks of love places.


----------



## liz_legend

I've done drastic chops before... When I was 12, I had hair til my knees, cut it to my shoulders

Then when I was 18, I cut my hair that was mid-back long to about 5-inches!

:) I just want to look hot! and don't feel so anymore! :)


----------



## Heather9603

Haha I feel ya. I need to get mine cut. I had it really short, and grew it out for a friends wedding. Well that was 6 months ago and I just kept letting it get longer. I want to keep it long, but I need to put it back into a style. Its just all one length right now, my top layers grow faster then the bottom layers! lol. Which leaves me with this mushroom head look (Super thick and poofy hair)


----------



## shelly793

Heather9603 said:


> Which leaves me with this mushroom head look (Super thick and poofy hair)

:haha: That is too funny!!!!


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> I've done drastic chops before... When I was 12, I had hair til my knees, cut it to my shoulders
> 
> Then when I was 18, I cut my hair that was mid-back long to about 5-inches!
> 
> :) I just want to look hot! and don't feel so anymore! :)

I did the same thing when I was preggo w/my daughter 12yrs ago my hair was down to my butt, I was hot and annoyed all summer with it so I cut it to my ears, then cried for like 3 days!!!! I swore I would NEVER do that again.


----------



## shelly793

Ok here are the 2 pics, what do yall think blonde or brunette?????


----------



## ready4onemore

Clw, I like both but I think I like the blonde better.


----------



## liz_legend

blonde!!


----------



## Heather9603

I like the blonde, but the brown really makes your eyes pop.


----------



## tl682

CLW -- Blonde definitely!! Liz, maybe I should change my hair, too. I'm brunette, and my hair's straight and about 5 inches past my shoulders. I refuse to color it, because it just gets too pricey, but I'm thinking about cutting it to my chin.


----------



## shelly793

Thanks ladies :) I was leaning toward blonde, I know my DH would like it better that way. Hey Liz, I was stalkin your chart it looks good!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> Thanks ladies :) I was leaning toward blonde, I know my DH would like it better that way. Hey Liz, I was stalkin your chart it looks good!!!!

hehehe, I love that you stalked my chart!
No considering posting a hair/face pic too :)


----------



## shelly793

Good morning ladies:hi: I hope everyone is having a good morning! I was wondering if any of you have ever had a metallic taste in your mouth? Last night it was so bad I brushed my teeth sevral times but it wouldn't go away. Now it's back this am, have yall ever heard of this?


----------



## tl682

CLW -- Yes, that's a big pregnancy symptom!! Were your gums bleeding at all??


----------



## tl682

CLW -- Sorry, I can't keep track -- How many months are you ttc again??


----------



## shelly793

tl682 said:


> CLW -- Sorry, I can't keep track -- How many months are you ttc again??

Well, we were NTNP for 5yrs then I was preggo in Aug of last year and lost the baby @ 10wks. That was when we realized how bad we wanted another baby so we have been TTC since then. It has been a rough road!!!! How about you?


And my gums didnt bleed just the nasty taste. I wonder if thats a poss symptom this early? I'm only 5DPO.


----------



## ready4onemore

clw369 said:


> Good morning ladies:hi: I hope everyone is having a good morning! I was wondering if any of you have ever had a metallic taste in your mouth? Last night it was so bad I brushed my teeth sevral times but it wouldn't go away. Now it's back this am, have yall ever heard of this?

That is def a preggo symptom.


----------



## liz_legend

I heard the same thing, CLW!!!!!
Test in 2-3 days!


----------



## tl682

CLW -- I think this could be a great sign!! FXed!!


----------



## elliot

CLW - I vote for blonde too! I've been tempted to add a bit of blonde to my own hair too, as it's just kind of a boring brown. Blonde looks smashing on you though!

And I vote along with all the other ladies that metal mouth is a very common PG symptom! Hoping it means good things for you! 6DPO was when I started first noticing symptoms during the 2ww so I don't think it's to soon :) FXd!

Liz - I had to check your chart too once CLW mentioned it. And that is one fine looking chart! Wishing and hoping for you over here! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks for chart stalking!!
So my hair appointment that I had for yesterday has been rescheduled for Thursday.
sigh
oh ya, did I mention that I had originally had it booked for MONDAY?! BUT HAD TO MOVE THAT TO YESTERDAY?
Work is severely messing up with my hair appointments!
I better not be forced to miss it on Thursday!

I didn't leave work til 8:30pm last night and I'm supposed to be done at 5! And then I got to stuff my face with food and work some more from home!!


----------



## tl682

Liz, what do you do for work??


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Liz, I looked at your chart and it looks really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## shelly793

Hey gals, Thanks for the encouraging words!! I swore I wouldn't symptom spot this time but this taste is really bad :( But if it means that I'm preggers then I will welcome it for the next 9m. I just don't want to get my hopes up too high then crash down, especially so close to Christmas time I want my family to enjoy it, but I am a very emotional person so it's hard to hide how I feel, nomatter what mood I'm in it's usually written all over my face.

Liz- Have you decided what you are gonna do with your hair yet?

Elliot- I was worried it was too early to have symptoms. When and what were the frist things you noticed? and I forget, how many DPO were you when you tested?

I hope all of you ladies on here have a GREAT DAY!!!!! :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

I work in HR in Gov't :)


----------



## liz_legend

I think I'm just going to wing it with the stylist and let them do what they want with it!!!!!


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> I am a very emotional person so it's hard to hide how I feel, nomatter what mood I'm in it's usually written all over my face.
> 
> Elliot- I was worried it was too early to have symptoms. When and what were the frist things you noticed? and I forget, how many DPO were you when you tested?

I'm the same as you CLW, everything I feel is all over my face... makes is miserably hard to try to keep a secret!

I don't have my little 2ww symptom book with me ATM, but I know 5DPO was when I first started noting I felt some symptoms, and 6DPO was when I first had an odd cramp. I think it was 8DPO that I then had the odd cramps come back to stay for a while along with some other stuff and some strangely (for me) achey BBs. I was a testing chicken and waited until 14DPO when AF was due to arrive, but the test came back so dark so quick I think I could have tested at least a day or two earlier and put myself out of my misery sooner!

Wishing you the best of luck! :thumbup: And as long as you're symptom spotting, are you keeping notes? I loved being able to compare notes from month to month to see what was normal and what was different for me.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> I think I'm just going to wing it with the stylist and let them do what they want with it!!!!!

Oh Liz, that's so bold! I'm a wicked sissy about my hair. I've tried letting them do what they want a few times, but I think I must have chosen the wrong hairdressers cause I said I wanted somethign simple and classic and cute, and I always ended up walking out looking like my mom had given me a home perm and then teased my hair and sprayed it till it froze like a statute! :haha:


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> I am a very emotional person so it's hard to hide how I feel, nomatter what mood I'm in it's usually written all over my face.
> 
> Elliot- I was worried it was too early to have symptoms. When and what were the frist things you noticed? and I forget, how many DPO were you when you tested?
> 
> I'm the same as you CLW, everything I feel is all over my face... makes is miserably hard to try to keep a secret!
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck! :thumbup: And as long as you're symptom spotting, are you keeping notes? I loved being able to compare notes from month to month to see what was normal and what was different for me.Click to expand...

I can't keep a secret to save my life...LOL. And to make matters worse we are spending the night at my in-laws house on Christmas eve, so I will be testing there on christmas morning. I'm sure whatever the outcome may be everyone will know. 

I haven't been keeping notes but I have been keeping track of everything on my FF chart, you should stalk on over there and tell me what you think:winkwink:


----------



## liz_legend

TL, was it you that was supposed to make a FF account??


----------



## liz_legend

Nice chart, CLW!
what does the baby aspirin do?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm just going to wing it with the stylist and let them do what they want with it!!!!!
> 
> Oh Liz, that's so bold! I'm a wicked sissy about my hair. I've tried letting them do what they want a few times, but I think I must have chosen the wrong hairdressers cause I said I wanted somethign simple and classic and cute, and I always ended up walking out looking like my mom had given me a home perm and then teased my hair and sprayed it till it froze like a statute! :haha:Click to expand...

Ugh, work is hinting again that Thursday might be a late night. I AM NOT RESCHEDULING MY HAIR APPT A THIRD TIME!!!!! :growlmad: :dohh: :nope: I NEED NICE HAIR!


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, have you gained weight yet?
when are you having an U/S?


----------



## ready4onemore

Clw, I hope you get you BFP on Christmas and please keep us posted as well. I am due to OV early next week. I really hope I get my BFP as well.

Liz, I hope you get to get your hair done. I hope is comes out pretty too. I have let the hairstylist surprise me a couple of times. Most often they like to straighten it because I am naturlly wavy and semi curly.


----------



## liz_legend

ugh.
I had to cancel my hair appt. get to work from home too tonight (and yesterday). yay. not.

hair appt is now next week Thursday.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> ugh.
> I had to cancel my hair appt. get to work from home too tonight (and yesterday). yay. not.
> 
> hair appt is now next week Thursday.

Well I hope you get to keep the hair appointment this time.


----------



## elliot

CLW - Your chart looks great! And what a lot of detail you have in there! I was noticing it looks a lot different than last month's, and last month you had lots of sore BBs in the early DPOs, but nothing so far this month? Anything out of the ordinary like that can be very good news! Finger crossed and wishing big for you! :happydance:

I don't envy you testing at your in-laws on Xmas morning. No way I'd be able to keep that to myself... everybody would see it on my face!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Elliot, have you gained weight yet?
> when are you having an U/S?

Sorry to hear your hair appt got changed again Liz. What the heck is up with your work going so crazy all of a sudden? Not fair! :growlmad:

I have gained some weight already. I'd gained 3 or 4 pounds by partway through my 5th week and I was freaking out! I knew I wasn't eating drastically more, but I was feeling very sluggish. Then it magically stablized, and now (8 weeks) I'm about 2 or 3 pounds heavier than my starting weight, so I'm feeling pretty okay about that. I have had to buy new jeans already though... just can't stand the feeling of pants squeezing my belly at all now! In fact, I'm currently sitting here at work grateful that my jacket covers my waistband so I can leave it unbuttoned for a little extra breathing room in my work slacks! :blush:

1st u/s is on Jan 5th. Can't wait to get to see the pics and hear the heartbeat. So hoping that everything is going alright, would hate to get there at 11 weeks and find out something was wrong :( 

Also having really strange and often very unsettling dreams. Last night had one about me and OH splitting up, then a terrible one about waking up in the hospital after the LO had arrived and I didn't know what had happened and everything was terrible and chaotic and just ughhh... wish I could get some nice peaceful sleep. :wacko:


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> Nice chart, CLW!
> what does the baby aspirin do?

I was taking it b/c my DR said it might help prevent a miscarrage if i do become pregnant, but it also has a lot of benefits on other aspects fertility too, here is an article I found interesting.
https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/aspirin.html

That sucks about your hair appt, but hopefully you will be able to keep the next one.


----------



## shelly793

Hi ladies, Well I got some bad news yesterday :( I want to the DR to get my blood test results from last week and found out that I have Lupus :( Which is prob why I have not been able to get pregnant, and may be why I had the miscarrage. So as much as I want my BFP I hope I don't get it this month. I have to go to a specalist for more testing to get an exact diagnosis (apparentally there are diff types of Lupus). I am crushed but not suprised, I kinda knew deep down there was something wrong I just didn't want to admit it.:cry:


----------



## liz_legend

I'm sorry CLW. I don't know a lot about Lupus. Are you holding up okay? Is it manageable with medication?


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> I'm sorry CLW. I don't know a lot about Lupus. Are you holding up okay? Is it manageable with medication?

I guess I'm ok, my DH and I had a long long talk lastnight about what to do, but we wont know exactally whats going on untill they do more testing. As far as the Lupus its self I don't know alot about it either yet. The DR said it is manageable with meds however from what I've read it involves immunosppressants(sp?) and steroids which are both BAD for pregnancy :( Now I am just worried that I'm gonna get my BFP @ the WORST poss time. I have been having some strange symptoms, the metallic taste, my BBs are usually sore by now and they don't hurt a bit, I am crying at nothing and I have these wierd twinges in my pelvic area(it feels like something is scratching my insides). Sorry for the long rant I'm just still processing all this and it helps to let it out.


----------



## liz_legend

Don't apologize. This is a lot to process when you're TTC... and now you're having mixed feelings about the whole thing.

When are you having more testing?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Elliot, have you gained weight yet?
> when are you having an U/S?
> 
> Sorry to hear your hair appt got changed again Liz. What the heck is up with your work going so crazy all of a sudden? Not fair! :growlmad:
> 
> I have gained some weight already. I'd gained 3 or 4 pounds by partway through my 5th week and I was freaking out! I knew I wasn't eating drastically more, but I was feeling very sluggish. Then it magically stablized, and now (8 weeks) I'm about 2 or 3 pounds heavier than my starting weight, so I'm feeling pretty okay about that. I have had to buy new jeans already though... just can't stand the feeling of pants squeezing my belly at all now! In fact, I'm currently sitting here at work grateful that my jacket covers my waistband so I can leave it unbuttoned for a little extra breathing room in my work slacks! :blush:
> 
> 1st u/s is on Jan 5th. Can't wait to get to see the pics and hear the heartbeat. So hoping that everything is going alright, would hate to get there at 11 weeks and find out something was wrong :(
> 
> Also having really strange and often very unsettling dreams. Last night had one about me and OH splitting up, then a terrible one about waking up in the hospital after the LO had arrived and I didn't know what had happened and everything was terrible and chaotic and just ughhh... wish I could get some nice peaceful sleep. :wacko:Click to expand...

Work has been nuts this week. I've worked 10 hrs of OT in the last 2 night alone. It's this big paper that's supposed to go up to management and I'm doing a bunch of work that is at least 2 grade levels above me! :comp: I guess it'll be good for Review time b/c I'm sure as hell going to make sure it's mentioned! Hopefully the paper gets wrapped up tonight and tomorrow goes back to normal (for a little while at least).

I am not rescheduling my hair appt anymore. It's next week Thursday and if anyone has something to say about it, they can come talk to me :trouble:

3 lbs is pretty good for a few weeks of PG. hahaha, I do what you do with your jacket when I'm approaching AF sometimes at my desk too :blush: and I ain't preggers!

Tested again today (10 DPO). nothing to report.
Are you going to scan the U/S pic for us once you have it?? :happydance:


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry CLW. I don't know a lot about Lupus. Are you holding up okay? Is it manageable with medication?
> 
> I guess I'm ok, my DH and I had a long long talk lastnight about what to do, but we wont know exactally whats going on untill they do more testing. As far as the Lupus its self I don't know alot about it either yet. The DR said it is manageable with meds however from what I've read it involves immunosppressants(sp?) and steroids which are both BAD for pregnancy :( Now I am just worried that I'm gonna get my BFP @ the WORST poss time. I have been having some strange symptoms, the metallic taste, my BBs are usually sore by now and they don't hurt a bit, I am crying at nothing and I have these wierd twinges in my pelvic area(it feels like something is scratching my insides). Sorry for the long rant I'm just still processing all this and it helps to let it out.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry CLW. I don't know anything about Lupus, but I'm hoping that getting the diagnosis is the beginning of getting well for you since you say you have known something's wrong for a while. So sorry that this adds to the stress of TTC for you and OH though. You're in my thoughts today, and sending you a big hug. Take care.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Tested again today (10 DPO). nothing to report.
> Are you going to scan the U/S pic for us once you have it?? :happydance:

Of course Liz! Anything for you! :flower:


----------



## Anne24

CLW I am so sorry hun:hugs: have no idea what lupus is, but will earnestly pray and hope that every thing gets solved soon and you get your BFP.:flower:


Liz Thats quite a lot of work that you have been doing. Was stalking your chart and looks good so far. I think 10 dpo is a bit early to detect hcg level. Do you have any symptoms as yet?


Elliot Hope you are doing good hun. As Liz said would be waiting to see the first u/s scan pic. Take care.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> TL, was it you that was supposed to make a FF account??

Yes, and I got all confused, and then I got lazy :) I promise to get on it this weekend, ma'am!!


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz Was stalking your chart and looks good so far. I think 10 dpo is a bit early to detect hcg level. Do you have any symptoms as yet?

Zip - nada - zilch - squat - non


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, was it you that was supposed to make a FF account??
> 
> Yes, and I got all confused, and then I got lazy :) I promise to get on it this weekend, ma'am!!Click to expand...

I need a new focus. You better!
Just heard that our Dept is downsizing. yay. :growlmad:


----------



## tl682

CLW -- I'm so sorry to hear about the Lupus. I have a guy friend who has that. He manages it with medication. Unfortunately, I wish that I knew a pregnant girl with it, so that I could ask her for you what she did. Hang in there. Stay strong, honey. Thinking about you.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, was it you that was supposed to make a FF account??
> 
> Yes, and I got all confused, and then I got lazy :) I promise to get on it this weekend, ma'am!!Click to expand...
> 
> I need a new focus. You better!
> Just heard that our Dept is downsizing. yay. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I definitely will get on it!! That sucks about your dept. Well, you have been working OT, so that should paint you in good light to them. I totally understand how you feel. I was laid off in June, and it took me some months to get another job, but I'm so so so so so much happier with my new position!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Clw, :hugs: sorry about your DX. I hope it get better and you still get your BFP. We are all here to support you. 

Liz, sorry you had to re-schedule your hair appointment. I think you should get a massage too. 

Elliot, looking forward to seeing your scan pic.

TL, I hope you can get your FF account set up with ease this time. It is a bit confusing the first go. 

Afm, nothing to report just waiting to OV so I can :sex: like crazy. :haha:


*Edit* I found this article to be interesting about lupus. https://lupus.webmd.com/guide/pregnancy-lupus


----------



## liz_legend

CLW, I came across this: https://www.lupus.org/webmodules/we...individualized01.aspx?articleid=314&zoneid=89


----------



## Heather9603

Man I havn't been on here in a few days. Probably because I am too distracted with my new Ipod touch lol. Or well its not new, its used, but its new to me! I always made fun of people and their "apps"...but now I am an app junkie haha.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Man I havn't been on here in a few days. Probably because I am too distracted with my new Ipod touch lol. Or well its not new, its used, but its new to me! I always made fun of people and their "apps"...but now I am an app junkie haha.

They do get addictive. I heard there is one for FF but I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Man I havn't been on here in a few days. Probably because I am too distracted with my new Ipod touch lol. Or well its not new, its used, but its new to me! I always made fun of people and their "apps"...but now I am an app junkie haha.
> 
> They do get addictive. I heard there is one for FF but I don't know. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thats what I heard too but I can't find it. I can only find period trackers and ovulation trackers that would just calculate to the middle of your cycle lol. Not helpful haha.


----------



## Anne24

I am out. At 15dpo today, I tested with a BFN :cry: AF due tomorrow, and I normally wake up with it. Dont know what else I have to do to get that elusive BFP....On to next cycle and have to start from scratch. No PMA:nope:


----------



## shelly793

Anne24 said:


> I am out. At 15dpo today, I tested with a BFN :cry: AF due tomorrow, and I normally wake up with it. Dont know what else I have to do to get that elusive BFP....On to next cycle and have to start from scratch. No PMA:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: You will get your BFP one day Anne. I know it's hard but sometimes the best thing to do is to try and stay positive :) It's the only thing getting me through all this mess:wacko:


----------



## liz_legend

You aren't out yet! Some don't get BFPs til very late!


----------



## shelly793

You gals are AWESOME!!!!! I appreciate all the positive words and articles, I won't give up....I won't give up.... is all I keep telling myself. I will still get my BFP one day, I'm just gonna have to be smarter and more patient about it :) I still have a sneaking suspicion that I may be preggers now(even though its still early I just feel different) that would be something:dohh:

Liz - from what you have said about how hard you work, I'm sure you dont have to worry about downsizing. They can't let someone as good as you go!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather, I will look for it too and see if I can find it. :thumbup:

Anne,:hugs: You will get your bfp real soon. :hugs:

Clw, that's what we are here for to support each other.:hugs: I think you are preggers too. :happydance:


----------



## Anne24

ready4onemore said:


> Heather, I will look for it too and see if I can find it. :thumbup:
> 
> Anne,:hugs: You will get your bfp real soon. :hugs:
> 
> Clw, that's what we are here for to support each other.:hugs: I think you are preggers too. :happydance:

Thanks so much ready. This site is a real support. I am out though this month. :witch: arrived this evening, a day early. In a way it is good since I am back to my 28day cycle. Ever since I started TTC, it had become a 29 day cycle. On to cycle#5. Also got news from a friend of mine that she is 12weeks preggers with her second, already has a 14month child and this friend is a year younger to me. Happy for her, but wonder what wrong have I done that I dont get even that one BFP....life sucks.


----------



## tl682

Awh, Anne!! So very sorry to hear. Hang in there, honey. FXed that next month is your month :) My plan for this month -- Take mucinex and chill. Try to focus on a new plan, but make it one that involves not thinking about it too much... Even though I know that's hard... I know you are doing everything right, so maybe taking one step back will work... Xoxo.


----------



## tl682

I also meant to tell everybody -- DH's SA results came back, and he has to get it done again -- Volume was too small. But, I expected that... He's doing it again after Christmas week, because we will be away through December 30th.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Awh, Anne!! So very sorry to hear. Hang in there, honey. FXed that next month is your month :) My plan for this month -- Take mucinex and chill. Try to focus on a new plan, but make it one that involves not thinking about it too much... Even though I know that's hard... I know you are doing everything right, so maybe taking one step back will work... Xoxo.

Thanks TL. Sorry about the SA test, hope next time will be all fine. I just hope that all of you get your xmas BFP. I am planning to go for grapefruit juice this month. Just feel didnt have enough ewcm last cycle.


----------



## Heather9603

So how is everyone? Its a really cold day here and we have lots of snow. I'm over the snow! lol.

I was getting a bit concerned because I am at cd 14 and I had been getting only creamy CM, I normally get watery for about 5 days before ovulation. Well I guess I'm just skipping watery all together and I went straight to Egg white this morning! lol. Lets just hope it sticks around because I have a pattern of getting egg white about a week before ovulation, then it switches to watery, then back to egg white. I don't feel like waiting a week to Ovulate haha!


----------



## liz_legend

okay, so I'm not sure if I'm crazy or not.. but I might have a BFP.:wacko:
What do you think??? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







SDC17935 - Copy.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> okay, so I'm not sure if I'm crazy or not.. but I might have a BFP.:wacko:
> What do you think??? :shrug:

Its a screen tilter but I see a bit of a line. Did you read them within a few minutes? It probably wouldn't be an evap line if you read it within a few minutes and saw the lines.


----------



## liz_legend

I was standing there and staring at it for like 10 mins :)
I probably saw it at like 2 mins onwards. Then I had to leave for work so quickly took a bunch of pics to keep staring from my desk!!


----------



## liz_legend

Adding more pics..
I've inverted colors..
 



Attached Files:







invertSDC17935.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9









SDC17935 - Copy.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> I was standing there and staring at it for like 10 mins :)
> I probably saw it at like 2 mins onwards. Then I had to leave for work so quickly took a bunch of pics to keep staring from my desk!!

So if you saw them within 2 minutes, I'm going to say its a :bfp: ! How many DPO are you?


----------



## liz_legend

More.... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







2SDC17933.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8









2SDC17936.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I was standing there and staring at it for like 10 mins :)
> I probably saw it at like 2 mins onwards. Then I had to leave for work so quickly took a bunch of pics to keep staring from my desk!!
> 
> So if you saw them within 2 minutes, I'm going to say its a :bfp: ! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

11DPO :blush:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Liz, that is a :bfp: congrats to you. 

afm, I danced the night away last night and fell asleep with legs in the air. :haha: Sorry for the tmi.


----------



## liz_legend

I have a new thread with all the pics together :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/488274-do-you-think.html


----------



## shelly793

:happydance: I think you have you early :bfp: I had to tilt the screen but I do see the lines!!!!!!!! I am sooooo happy for you. Are you gonna keep testing to see if they get darker? Do you have anymore symptoms?


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> :happydance: I think you have you early :bfp: I had to tilt the screen but I do see the lines!!!!!!!! I am sooooo happy for you. Are you gonna keep testing to see if they get darker? Do you have anymore symptoms?

ARE YOU NUTS?!!?!
I'm trying to decide if I should test tonight at 6pm or tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!

I was nauseous a few days ago for a touch... 
and today I *may* have been but I'm not sure if that was psychosomatic from this morning's results :haha:

I'm also going to go to CVS to buy some digitals!!!!!!!!!
And I'm looking to order a pregger shirt from etsy so we can have it by next week in case we are pregnant so we can tell the family!


----------



## shelly793

So my sister called me and wanted me to bring her a HPT this am, she was supposed to start her period yesterday so she can get on birth control b/c she has 2 kids now and dosen't want anymore but she hasnt started yet.


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> She is even thinking about an abortion :cry:

:cry: that sucks that she said that to you when she knows you're trying....


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I think you have you early :bfp: I had to tilt the screen but I do see the lines!!!!!!!! I am sooooo happy for you. Are you gonna keep testing to see if they get darker? Do you have anymore symptoms?
> 
> ARE YOU NUTS?!!?!
> I'm trying to decide if I should test tonight at 6pm or tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was nauseous a few days ago for a touch...
> and today I *may* have been but I'm not sure if that was psychosomatic from this morning's results :haha:
> 
> I'm also going to go to CVS to buy some digitals!!!!!!!!!
> And I'm looking to order a pregger shirt from etsy so we can have it by next week in case we are pregnant so we can tell the family!Click to expand...

HAHAHA, I would be testing tonight AND tomorrow :blush: but since the lines are so light I would wait for a day or two before you take the digi one. I love the pregger shirt idea :)


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> HAHAHA, I would be testing tonight AND tomorrow :blush: but since the lines are so light I would wait for a day or two before you take the digi one. I love the pregger shirt idea :)

I might self-implode if I wait for 2 days to test.
I think I'll likely test tonight and tomorrow as well :)
Especially since they're all just going to go to waste if I am in fact pregnant..
And we wouldn't want to "waste" the tests and risk them expiring, right?

It's probably best to test twice a day for the next few days :) :blush:


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> She is even thinking about an abortion :cry:
> 
> :cry: that sucks that she said that to you when she knows you're trying....Click to expand...

It sucks, but hearing your news turned my frown upside down :) :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

clw369 said:


> She is even thinking about an abortion :cry:

I agree that sucks that she said that too you and knowing you are ttc. :cry:


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHA, I would be testing tonight AND tomorrow :blush: but since the lines are so light I would wait for a day or two before you take the digi one. I love the pregger shirt idea :)
> 
> I might self-implode if I wait for 2 days to test.
> I think I'll likely test tonight and tomorrow as well :)
> Especially since they're all just going to go to waste if I am in fact pregnant..
> And we wouldn't want to "waste" the tests and risk them expiring, right?
> 
> It's probably best to test twice a day for the next few days :) :blush:Click to expand...

You may as well just camp out on the bathroom:haha: How many tests do you have left?


----------



## shelly793

ready4onemore said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> She is even thinking about an abortion :cry:
> 
> I agree that sucks that she said that too you and knowing you are ttc. :cry:Click to expand...

It wasn't suprising, she is a very selfish person:growlmad:. No matter what is going on arround her she always makes it about her. But it still hurt:( 

I bet you OH is having fun with all the BDing :winkwink: I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> You may as well just camp out on the bathroom:haha: How many tests do you have left?

I have like 13 extra sensitive 10 miu ones left & like 10+ of the regular sensitivity 20 miu :haha:


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> You may as well just camp out on the bathroom:haha: How many tests do you have left?
> 
> I have like 13 extra sensitive 10 miu ones left & like 10+ of the regular sensitivity 20 miu :haha:Click to expand...

Where did you get the 10miu ones at? You should just POAS everytime you go:haha:


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> You may as well just camp out on the bathroom:haha: How many tests do you have left?
> 
> I have like 13 extra sensitive 10 miu ones left & like 10+ of the regular sensitivity 20 miu :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get the 10miu ones at? You should just POAS everytime you go:haha:Click to expand...

I agree! hahaha 
Got them here: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html#reviews


----------



## Anne24

Oh My God Liz the tests look like the start of a BFP to me. So excited. When are you going to take the next test? Keep us updated. FXed.


----------



## liz_legend

I know!!!! I'm hoping it's not all our imaginations running wild.
WHERE THE HELL IS *ELLIOT*!!!


----------



## liz_legend

Next test is at 6pm :)


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> I know!!!! I'm hoping it's not all our imaginations running wild.
> WHERE THE HELL IS ELLIOT!!!

Iwas just thinking the same thing!!!! Are you gonna post your 6pm test?


----------



## liz_legend

OF COURSE LADIES! I'll be posting pics within 5 mins of taking the test! Since I'll be done work so won't have to rush like this morning!

I just emailed Elliot to tell her to get her a$$ online! :haha:


----------



## shelly793

She better get her butt on here, this is exciting!!!! We are supposed to get our tree tonight but I will be on here checkin on ya as soon as we get done!:)


----------



## shelly793

Oh yeah I forgot to ask what did your DH say????


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to ask what did your DH say????

He was excited but unsure of any lines. He didn't have his contacts on yet :)

I woke him up 2 hrs before his alarm was scheduled to go off!!


----------



## tl682

Yaaaaay!! It looks like BFP to me!! Congrats, Liz, if it is!! Let us know. You should be telling us in about 5 minutes...


----------



## Anne24

Liz where are you? I keep on refreshing the page...


----------



## Heather9603

Ouch ladies. Looks like my plans for more baby making sex tonight is down the tube. I got into a car accident today and I'm waiting for DH to get home to take me to the hospital. I don't think anything is seriously wrong but in order for the other persons insurance to cover the cost of medical things (meds, check up, x-rays, therapy, etc) You have to go to a hospital.

My back is in SO much pain, my shoulders are throbbing, my abdomen really hurts (i'm assuming from my seat belt) and my head hurts so bad. Thankfully no damage to my car, I drive a 94 Jeep cherokee and that things a TANK! The other guys car looked like crapppppp.

I'll keep everyone updated. I am just going to be so upset if I miss out on getting pregnant this month because of a stupid car accident :'(


----------



## Anne24

Oh I am so sorry to read that hun. Hope you are doing fine. You will surely get your BFP hun, if not this month, then surely in the next month, but for the time being please take care of yourself.


----------



## tl682

Liz??


----------



## tl682

Heather -- Hope all is well. Let us know.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm here :)


----------



## liz_legend

:cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







SDC17940 - Copy.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tl682

Yaaaaay!! Congrats, Liz!! That's definitely pregnant!! So happy for you. What month was this??


----------



## liz_legend

This was cycle # 3 :)


----------



## Heather9603

Aww Yay Liz!!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Ouch ladies. Looks like my plans for more baby making sex tonight is down the tube. I got into a car accident today and I'm waiting for DH to get home to take me to the hospital. I don't think anything is seriously wrong but in order for the other persons insurance to cover the cost of medical things (meds, check up, x-rays, therapy, etc) You have to go to a hospital.
> 
> My back is in SO much pain, my shoulders are throbbing, my abdomen really hurts (i'm assuming from my seat belt) and my head hurts so bad. Thankfully no damage to my car, I drive a 94 Jeep cherokee and that things a TANK! The other guys car looked like crapppppp.
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated. I am just going to be so upset if I miss out on getting pregnant this month because of a stupid car accident :'(

I was super stressed after ovulation b/c I thought we missed a key BD day... so you never know!! :flower:
Hope the doctors find you alright!


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyyyyyyyyy Liz :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations hun so happy that you got your xmas bfp


----------



## liz_legend

I bought shirts on etsy this morning (even though I wasn't 100% at that point) just to be sure that they would be here for next week when we go see the in-laws for xmas!!
My mom's birthday is in 2 days! but she lives 10+ hrs away in canada so I have to figure out how to tell her!


----------



## liz_legend

Because you really can never have too many pictures!
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-17_18-16-50_668_edit0.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









2010-12-17_18-31-46_250.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## future_numan

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Yay, Liz..I was popping by to see if you had tested yet and saw your :bfp::dance::dance::dance: I am so excited for you :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks guys!!!
I hope we all get BFPs this month & next!

Almost forgot, I've got to update page 1!


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, did I miss something? Aren't you testing today?


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne, did I miss something? Aren't you testing today?

AF caught me yesterday hun. So on to next cycle.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Anne, did I miss something? Aren't you testing today?
> 
> AF caught me yesterday hun. So on to next cycle.Click to expand...

Crap, I guess that slipped my mind. When you testing? :flower:


----------



## shelly793

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so excited for you Liz!!!!! Congrats to you and your DH!!!!!


----------



## Anne24

Testing January 14th if the AF doesnt catch me. Liz cant wait you to have those super human beautiful babies


----------



## Anne24

Also Liz the thread name should be updated to 2 BFP


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Also Liz the thread name should be updated to 2 BFP

Good eye!! :flower:


----------



## Heather9603

So I'm back from the hospital. No serious injuries but I am SORE. 

Funny story....I had to give a urine sample so they could make sure no trauma was caused to my kidneys, but they also had to make sure I wasn't pregnant in order to get an x-ray.

Definitely not pregnant and I should have wiped before peeing in the cup....Because I left a nice glob of egg white CM in the cup :blush: Woopsie, sorry nurses hehe.

But now I am concerned since we did :sex: last night and I am probably ovulating today or tomorrow, that because I'm on so much Advil/Ibuiprofin that it will mess with implantation. I know I need the meds, and I'll just have to deal with what ever happens. I'm actually hoping now I won't get pregnant this cycle because I really don't want to cause any harm with the 800 mg of Advil I'm taking every 6 hours *sigh*


----------



## ready4onemore

Yay Liz, Congrats. 

Heather, glad to know there are no serious injuries.


----------



## Anne24

Can any one please tell me this by late afternoon...what is that juice to increase ewcm. Is it grape juice or grapefruit juice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> But now I am concerned since we did :sex: last night and I am probably ovulating today or tomorrow, that because I'm on so much Advil/Ibuiprofin that it will mess with implantation. I know I need the meds, and I'll just have to deal with what ever happens. I'm actually hoping now I won't get pregnant this cycle because I really don't want to cause any harm with the 800 mg of Advil I'm taking every 6 hours *sigh*

I don't think the Advil will hurt your chances.... Glad you're back home. :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Can any one please tell me this by late afternoon...what is that juice to increase ewcm. Is it grape juice or grapefruit juice? Thanks in advance.

I believe grapefruit but not 100% sure


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Can any one please tell me this by late afternoon...what is that juice to increase ewcm. Is it grape juice or grapefruit juice? Thanks in advance.
> 
> I believe grapefruit but not 100% sureClick to expand...

Green tea does it too.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm so nervous still about my BFP so I keep testing 2x a day to make sure that the line is still there!

I tested last night again and was crushed when I saw the line was super faint on the IC HPT...
So this morning, I used an EPT and I got a decent +

I need to relax! How do I do that??


----------



## tatorcake

Found you thank for the invite


----------



## liz_legend

tatorcake said:


> Found you thank for the invite

Introduce yourself to the group :flower:

As part of an initiation, you'll have to tell us a little bit of how you two met or a wedding story.


----------



## Heather9603

Good news ladies, I havn't ovulated yet! Normally that would be frustrating but due to my car accident and being laid up, I was afraid I missed my window. But I havn't yet! I think I am probably today, but I have yet to see a temp spike. Good news is I don't feel that bad right now so I might squeeze in a quick :sex:. I don't even care if I don't enjoy it, I want a baby in my belly! :haha:


----------



## tatorcake

My hubby is laughing at me as im trying to get ready for work and, I'm stuck to the computer lol. Im amazed I found a group, all the other ones I have read are out dated and from 2004 to 2006 . It feels good to know I am not alone in feeling this way.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Good news ladies, I havn't ovulated yet! Normally that would be frustrating but due to my car accident and being laid up, I was afraid I missed my window. But I havn't yet! I think I am probably today, but I have yet to see a temp spike. Good news is I don't feel that bad right now so I might squeeze in a quick :sex:. I don't even care if I don't enjoy it, I want a baby in my belly! :haha:

I don't think you've ovulated yet either from looking at your chart!! :flower:

GO have fun!


----------



## liz_legend

tatorcake said:


> My hubby is laughing at me as im trying to get ready for work and, I'm stuck to the computer lol. Im amazed I found a group, all the other ones I have read are out dated and from 2004 to 2006 . It feels good to know I am not alone in feeling this way.

Don't forget to tell us a story about you two when you return from work!


----------



## tatorcake

Well I have a few mins, I am 33 DH is 37 we were married Nov 16 2007, had my TR done is Feb 2008 and I only have 1 tube, the left one. No baby 8 months later so next step was a HSG, left tube is open . Dr. told me to give it 6 more months, well in that time we had pretty much gave up until this past month. We decided to go to a Fertility Dr, she ck DH he is good so next step was Progestrone test at cycle day 21, did that now we are waiting for cycle day 3 test and another HSG, which im not looking forward to as they hurt. So I am not welcoming AF this month I would rather take all that money we are about to spend and buy baby stuff. :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

no no no no no :haha:
I meant a CUTE story about how you and DH 1st met! :flower:


----------



## tatorcake

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Went out with the girls dancing and I seen him across the room walked up asked him to Dance and have not been apart since best decision I have ever made.


----------



## Heather9603

tatorcake said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Went out with the girls dancing and I seen him across the room walked up asked him to Dance and have not been apart since best decision I have ever made.

Aww love at first sight :kiss:

And welcome to the group!


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Good news ladies, I havn't ovulated yet! Normally that would be frustrating but due to my car accident and being laid up, I was afraid I missed my window. But I havn't yet! I think I am probably today, but I have yet to see a temp spike. Good news is I don't feel that bad right now so I might squeeze in a quick :sex:. I don't even care if I don't enjoy it, I want a baby in my belly! :haha:
> 
> I don't think you've ovulated yet either from looking at your chart!! :flower:
> 
> GO have fun!Click to expand...

Well I wouldn't say it was the best session ever...., as it was VERY slow and I kept going "ow...please don't shake me too much" :haha: 

But hey DH got his job done, so thats all I cared about :spermy: hehe.


----------



## liz_legend

hahahahahahahahahaha

You better be lying down with a pillow under your butt!!!!!


----------



## tatorcake

That's to cute Heather 9603 ,I So understand about the baby in the belly ,So do I . I really hate the waiting game ,We wait for AF then wait for OV then wait for AF OR BFP way to much waiting . Its really hard on me my hubby says I'm obsessed ,but I can't help myself .


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> You better be lying down with a pillow under your butt!!!!!

I did for a few minutes, but I really needed to get into the shower and get some cold water on my face. The vicoden makes me feel like I have a bad sun burn on my face :blush:

I don't really do that because I worry about UTI's and the ONE time I did that I ended up with one.

But someone once told me that all that falls out is the fluid that gets them there and the stupid ones :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

tatorcake said:


> That's to cute Heather 9603 ,I So understand about the baby in the belly ,So do I . I really hate the waiting game ,We wait for AF then wait for OV then wait for AF OR BFP way to much waiting . Its really hard on me my hubby says I'm obsessed ,but I can't help myself .

I hate waiting to O more then the waiting for AF though. At least when you are waiting for AF you know how long its going to be!

But Tator, I was in a car accident on the day I thought I was ovulating, so I thought I had missed our window. But THANKFULLY I havn't ovulated yet! I know its coming soon, but I'm just glad we didn't miss our window.

If I had missed our window, could I have sued for pain and suffering :thumbup: lol


----------



## Blondie87

Hey ladies, I'd like to join you girls. I haven't really found a "home" on here yet. I used to belong to another forum for women with PCOS, and we had a group on there that talked everyday, and not just about TTC stuff.. About our lives! We kinda dismembered (but now have a FB group). But I've been trying to find another group kinda like that. You girls seem alot like that from reading back a lil. Plus I love that you don't have 100 members, so many you could never keep up with even if you tried... Lol.

You can find my Whole TTC story in my journal in my siggy. I'm on my phone now (in my room watching the first season of The Sing Off), but later when I'm on my computer I'll have to catch up and read back more. :)


----------



## Heather9603

Blondie87 said:


> Hey ladies, I'd like to join you girls. I haven't really found a "home" on here yet. I used to belong to another forum for women with PCOS, and we had a group on there that talked everyday, and not just about TTC stuff.. About our lives! We kinda dismembered (but now have a FB group). But I've been trying to find another group kinda like that. You girls seem alot like that from reading back a lil. Plus I love that you don't have 100 members, so many you could never keep up with even if you tried... Lol.
> 
> You can find my Whole TTC story in my journal in my siggy. I'm on my phone now (in my room watching the first season of The Sing Off), but later when I'm on my computer I'll have to catch up and read back more. :)

Hi! Initiation is to tell us a funny story about how you and your OH met, or a story from your wedding.

This is a pretty awesome group. I joined about two weeks ago and everyone is so nice and supportive! And yes we talk about more then just TTC stuff, which I like :)


----------



## Blondie87

Hmmm... A funny story? Well, how we met was I was always chaperoning for my friend and her boyfriend, and it was getting really old always being the 3rd wheel. So I told him he needed to introduce me to one of his single friends. My main criteria is that he have our same religious beliefs, and that he was taller than me (I'm 5'8) and so he introduced me to my DH. He was in the same religion as me, and he was 6'5, he met my criteria for sure, lol. Except my DH was so dang shy, the only way he communicated with me the first 2 weeks was through text.. Lol. We are a bit opposite in the social department.. :)


----------



## Heather9603

Blondie87 said:


> Hmmm... A funny story? Well, how we met was I was always chaperoning for my friend and her boyfriend, and it was getting really old always being the 3rd wheel. So I told him he needed to introduce me to one of his single friends. My main criteria is that he have our same religious beliefs, and that he was taller than me (I'm 5'8) and so he introduced me to my DH. He was in the same religion as me, and he was 6'5, he met my criteria for sure, lol. Except my DH was so dang shy, the only way he communicated with me the first 2 weeks was through text.. Lol. We are a bit opposite in the social department.. :)

Do you mind me asking what religion you are? You can PM me if its too personal. I'm just curious because I don't hear of many other people who chaperon dates. I remember the day after DH and I got married and we were all alone out to eat and I didn't have to call my mom to "check in", it was great! haha.


----------



## Blondie87

No prob, we are Jehovah's Winesses. :) What about you?


----------



## Heather9603

Blondie87 said:


> No prob, we are Jehovah's Winesses. :) What about you?

No kidding!? Me too!


----------



## liz_legend

We are definitely a nice group..

I gotta to say that other than the wait to Ov, and the TWW to see if AF comes, the first couple days that you get your BFP is the worst wait ever!! 
Seriously, I'm worried that my BFP is going to disappear one day! And I'm going to be calling my doc in the morning and I get the impression (from the internet) that they won't want to see me til I'm 8 weeks. And I might implode if I have to wait for 4 more weeks to see a doctor!!

Which means, I'm probably going to be doing DAILY morning HPT til then!!! 
:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> We are definitely a nice group..
> 
> I gotta to say that other than the wait to Ov, and the TWW to see if AF comes, the first couple days that you get your BFP is the worst wait ever!!
> Seriously, I'm worried that my BFP is going to disappear one day! And I'm going to be calling my doc in the morning and I get the impression (from the internet) that they won't want to see me til I'm 8 weeks. And I might implode if I have to wait for 4 more weeks to see a doctor!!
> 
> Which means, I'm probably going to be doing DAILY morning HPT til then!!!
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Aww. Yeah I bet that would be nerve wracking. And I'm sure its weird since you probably don't FEEL pregnant. That would drive me nuts. Knowing I'm pregnant but not feeling like it.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> And I'm sure its weird since you probably *don't FEEL pregnant*. That would drive me nuts. *Knowing I'm pregnant but not feeling like it.*

That's the exact part that makes me *nuts*... 
I just wish I had symptoms or morning sickness or something so I didn't feel so insecure about the BFP... :cry:


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> And I'm sure its weird since you probably *don't FEEL pregnant*. That would drive me nuts. *Knowing I'm pregnant but not feeling like it.*
> 
> That's the exact part that makes me *nuts*...
> I just wish I had symptoms or morning sickness or something so I didn't feel so insecure about the BFP... :cry:Click to expand...

Well that doesn't typically happen til like 6 weeks though. :shrug:

I have a friend who just hit 6 weeks, and besides bloating she doesn't feel anything. And she has been to the doctor to confirm her pregnancy and she's very pregnant lol.


----------



## Blondie87

Dang Liz. When I got pregnant, the day I tested positive (12 DPO) I went in for a blood test...... Then again 2 days later. Then at 6 weeks I had an ultrasound, as well as 8 weeks. At 8 weeks I also had that gestational diabetes test. Which was weird cuz that seems a lil earlier to have that. But whatever... I'm not the doctor!


----------



## liz_legend

Blondie87 said:


> Dang Liz. When I got pregnant, the day I tested positive (12 DPO) I went in for a blood test...... Then again 2 days later. Then at 6 weeks I had an ultrasound, as well as 8 weeks. At 8 weeks I also had that gestational diabetes test. Which was weird cuz that seems a lil earlier to have that. But whatever... I'm not the doctor!

Well, I got my BFP this past Friday morning (and it was the last of a few very chaotic/stressful days at the office) so I didn't have time to go see a doc during my work day. I did retest that night at home and it was + still
and then we hit the weekend (yesterday/today) so the doctor's office is closed.
I'm off work the next 2 days so will call in the morning and see what they say........

I feel like I need some real "confirmation".

It took everything in my power to not just retest with a HPT just now (like 15 mins ago) when I peed. I'm trying to limit it to at least ONCE A DAY. :dohh:


----------



## liz_legend

I apologize if this is being insensitive to all of you TTC. I'll try to stop freaking out :(


----------



## Blondie87

liz_legend said:


> I apologize if this is being insensitive to all of you TTC. I'll try to stop freaking out :(

No, don't be silly! We all want this really bad, when our dream comes true, it's hard to believe. We all understand! Don't worry about it. :) When everything turns out perfect for you, and we are in your current position, you can support us and tell us how you felt the same and it turned out okay! :)

I'm sure that they will have you come in and confirm it. Ask for a quantitative HCG blood test, not the pee test. Then see if you can come in 2/3 days later to do another to see if your levels double. If they do, you are on the right track! But I am sure they would at _least_ do a pee test..


----------



## liz_legend

Blondie87 said:


> I'm sure that they will have you come in and confirm it. Ask for a quantative HCG blood test, not the pee test. Then see if you can come in 2/3 days later to do another to see if your levels double. If they do, you are on the right track! But I am sure they would at _least_ do a pee test..

Thanks Blondie, I hope you're right.... :cry:


----------



## liz_legend

To our new comers, please post when your test date is so I can update page 1 of this thread!


----------



## Blondie87

liz_legend said:


> Thanks Blondie, I hope you're right.... :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Blondie87

Oh, and I would never wanna do this, nor could I during my pregnancy cuz my 1 major symptom was that I woke up at 4 am to pee every morning, _but_ you can continue to take your temperature. I don't think that I will when I get pregnant in the future, just because I want to be able to relax and not stress or anything. I'm gonna have DH hide my BBT.... :lol: But if your temp drops, and stays low, like before you get AF in a 2ww... its usually a sign you will M/C.

So if you want that extra assurance that things are going great, you can continue to temp...


----------



## liz_legend

Blondie87 said:


> So if you want that extra assurance that things are going great, you can continue to temp...

I already am :) Having been doing so for the last 3 days. hehehe


----------



## Heather9603

I think once I get my cross hairs I might not temp in the 2ww. I drove myself crazy last month lol.


----------



## Blondie87

Yes, I drive myself crazy every cycle too. Sometimes my temps after O will look so dang good, I wonder how it couldn't end up being a BFP, but nope! Eh. I won't ever stop tho. lol.

Soooo Liz, about the Grapefruit Juice.. You did that right? DH thinks I got the wrong kind, lol. I got Ruby Red Grapefruit Juice, I guess it's 30% juice. What kind am I supposed to get? I have never bought it before for anything, so I was with my neighbor and she said to get that kind. I only bought 2 of them @ $2 each, so if I need to go pick up some more, it's okay. And when should I start drinking it? I might ovulate in the next 5-10 days.... Hopefully.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah my chart last month looked AMAZING....and nope lol.

I "say" that I don't want to temp this 2 ww...but I will haha.


----------



## liz_legend

no, I didn't do the juice..
I did EPO, Soy-Iso, Preseed (and BD following the SMEP method)


----------



## Blondie87

liz_legend said:


> no, I didn't do the juice..
> I did EPO, Soy-Iso, Preseed (and BD following the SMEP method)

Gosh..... I thought you did. :( Hmm.


----------



## Anne24

So ladies here I am back from Walmart and CVS with grapefruit juice and preseed:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Feel excited but also stressed at times considering the fact that I am starting another cycle of TTC. Dont know when do I see that BFP :cry:
Liz Just dont worry hun. Every thing's just gonna be fine.

Tatorcake and Blondie
Welcome both of you to this group. I am sure you guys gonna have fun with this new and crazy group.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> So ladies here I am back from Walmart and CVS with grapefruit juice and preseed

I hope you remembered the Evening Primrose Oil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies here I am back from Walmart and CVS with grapefruit juice and preseed
> 
> I hope you remembered the Evening Primrose Oil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh nooooooooooo I forgot the EPO Liz:growlmad: Will try to get it too hopefully before O day ( if i manage to get time especially with xmas coming) 

Liz what was your DH's reaction?


----------



## liz_legend

awww, I wish you posted you were going to Walmart before you left!!!
I honestly think it helped me in "that department" more than the Preseed....
Although that's good too :)

DH was in denial for the 1st 1/2 of the day on Friday. He didn't think it was true. He apparently "forgot" that it's not like the Ovulation test where the line doesn't have to be just as dark... and that ANY line is a good one :)

Well, he finally believed me when I sent him the BNB thread I started where I posted pics and people were confirming that it was a BFP.

and then he texted me (because he was working a double that day at work) WE'RE PREGNANT?!?!?!

:) so I came home that evening at 6pm, and POAS again and then sent him that pic too and then he really believed it..

And first thing when he got home, he went straight to the tests as he walked in the door that night hehehe

He's sad b/c I've told a bunch of gf's and he hasn't gotten to tell anyone yet :)
He tried to tell one of his guy friends yesterday but he just got his vm.

Well, that guy called me back today (we must have used my cell when making the call yesterday) and asked me "what's up?" , so I had to tell him.. DH is now extra bummed (in a cutesy way) b/c he was working again tonight so I've even told the one person he was trying to tell!!

I'm trying to reassure him that he's going to be the one revealing it all to his family on xmas eve... so he'll get to tell people soon!!!


----------



## Anne24

Oh how cute is that Liz. I think I am going to take wagers now for you and Elliot as to who is going to get what as in a baby boy or a baby girl:flower:
Also I hope you guys are not gonna abandon us since you too would be shifting to the first trimester group :nope:

Liz can I ask you something, I hope you wont mind hun. I was having a look at the preseed applicator and my reaction was OMG. Is it painful to use it initially or is it my imagination running wild:wacko: I also hope I understood the instructions correctly:haha:


----------



## liz_legend

hahahahaha
I saw the applicator and we decided not to use it... We just used it externally which was just as effective if you put some on your OH.

Years ago, I used a contraception gel with applicator like that and it was fine... you'll be suprised :) And trust me, I'm not the "gifted" in that area. hahahaha

Oh, and no, I won't abandon you guys... 

I don't think Elliot has come online in 3 days so she hasn't been ignoring this thread... 
She's got a lot of catching up to do with all of us!


----------



## Anne24

Oh thank you so much for the info. I am in the same boat as well, not at all "gifted" either. Lets see how things turn up. FXed.

Yes, cant wait for Elliot to come online and know her reaction on your BFP. OMG am already having butterflies in my stomach...so excited. Thank God, you started this thread Liz that we ladies bonded so well and already 2 BFPs in two months of starting it. Anyways I gotta take leave now Liz, chat with you all again tomorrow. Till then you take good care of yourself and that lil beanie.


----------



## Heather9603

Anne24 said:


> . I was having a look at the preseed applicator and my reaction was OMG. Is it painful to use it initially or is it my imagination running wild:wacko: I also hope I understood the instructions correctly:haha:

Nah it doesn't hurt at all. Its not worse them a tampon applicator and IMO its probably better because its well lubed! :haha:


----------



## Anne24

By the way Liz the term "gifted" made me go hahahaha :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> By the way Liz the term "gifted" made me go hahahaha :haha:

I didn't know how else to describe it!!! :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

I'm so bored with this wait that all I can do to keep myself occupied is read pregnancy articles online or books & play with my signature!!!

Which by the way, is why I have 2 pregnancy trackers in my siggy still !!!!!

I can't pick just one yet :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Welcome Tarotcake and Blondie87!! Look forward to getting to know ladies.

Liz, so excited for you. I hope elliot gets on here soon.

Tarotcake, I had a TR also.

Heather, glad to know you are feeling better.

Sorry for anyone I missed. Wow I missed on day on the thread and I missed a lot. LOL I am on CD13 and doing SMEP. So I hope I can join you Liz.


----------



## Blondie87

So how did you ladies first start out and start this group?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> I'm so bored with this wait that all I can do to keep myself occupied is read pregnancy articles online or books & play with my signature!!!
> 
> Which by the way, is why I have 2 pregnancy trackers in my siggy still !!!!!
> 
> I can't pick just one yet :)

Heres a random bit of info to keep you entertained....

The tickers that tell you what fruit size your baby is freaks me out...haha.


----------



## liz_legend

Blondie87 said:


> So how did you ladies first start out and start this group?

Elliot, TL, CLW and I had inadvertently hijacked someone else's thread and so eventually decided to create our own :)


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I'm so bored with this wait that all I can do to keep myself occupied is read pregnancy articles online or books & play with my signature!!!
> 
> Which by the way, is why I have 2 pregnancy trackers in my siggy still !!!!!
> 
> I can't pick just one yet :)
> 
> Heres a random bit of info to keep you entertained....
> 
> The tickers that tell you what fruit size your baby is freaks me out...haha.Click to expand...

Hahaha I considered that for a while :)


----------



## tatorcake

I hear you on that one, with my last child I didnt even know I was prego. I started bleeding like AF was coming no big deal right ,Wrong I bleed so hard for 4 days I called my mother at this point in time my tubes were still tied. Well she told me she was coming and taking me to the hospital ,Thats just what I need to go to the ER at 26 so they can tell me I'm on my period well needless to say they told me I was prego, after losing my temper on the Dr. telling him he had the wrong chart cause my tubes were tied theres no way I could be prego, they did ultersound 2 sacs they said my beta was low I would have to come back in 2 days so in that time called my obgyn got appt for the same I was supose to get 2nd beta well to make a very long story short.I had lost one of the babies but other one was hanging on strong .My Dr. put me on bed rest for about 3 weeks to make sure all the bleeding stoped , and after that I saw him 1 once amonth I sware I should had got stock in hpt as many AS I peed on in my first 3 months .


----------



## tatorcake

Im so glad im not alone on this anymore ,I have it so bad I will google 9 dpo or what ever day im on just to see what pops up to read on it :wacko: driving myself nuts is what im doing. I tell my self every month I not going to do this to myself and I end up doing. I just cant help it I feel every little cramp and hope and pray it implantion and Af always shows her nasty face . If you dont mind me say thing not to change the subject I wanted to scream tonight at a customer tonight she had her 12 day old baby girl out in this nasty ,cold weather ,with no blanket on just a hoody and night gown I want one so bad that it hurts me to see that . just to let yall know low tonight 30 lots of baby dust to all my new friends.


----------



## Blondie87

Tator, may I ask why you had your tubes tied at 26? Did it not work or something since you got preggo? How many kids do you have?

I love it when people have there info in their siggy cuz then you don't have to ask so many questions.. :)


----------



## future_numan

Welcome to all the newcomers !!!:flower:
tatorcake..I also had a TR in May 08 and only have my left tube, it took us a 13 months to conceive Emily..best of luck to you !!
Liz..I remember when I found out I was pregnant with Emily, I was so excited but scared at the same time:hugs: I think I had even more tickers :hugs:than you..couldn't decided which I wanted:haha:
When do you plan on seeing the DR ?
AFM..Tested again this morning and a :bfn: so waiting for the :witch: to arrive. Game plan is EPO this cycle. I found a huge bottle at Cosco yesterday:happydance:


----------



## elliot

Oh my God! I go away for an all day meeting on Friday, then Xmas shopping all weekend, and I come back Monday mornign to find my BFF Liz has a PG ticker!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you liz!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I can't believe I missed the big announcement though, and I can't even find it scrolling back through the last few days! I think I must be blinded with excitement!!! :happydance::happydance:

I know you'd said a while ago that this maybe wasn't the best time for a BFP, but I JUST HAD A FEELING girl!!! And there's really no such thing as a bad time for a BFP once you start TTC, is there? :thumbup:

So give me all the juicy details! I'm dying over here!!! :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Okay, so I finally looked back far enough to see the very first BFP, and everything else that has happened since. My goodness you ladies have been a busy bunch while I was away :)

CLW - I'm keeping a close eye on you girl, cause I have a good feeling this month. But since you're testing on Xmas I'm afraid I'll miss that BFP too, as I'll be away for about a week over Xmas. Can't wait to check on you when I get back! :hugs:

Anne - It sounds like you have a full on frontal assault planned for OV this cycle! Good for you! That little egg won't know what hit it! :) The only thing missing from your arsenal is a little black, lacy somethin' somethin' :happydance: I'm wishing you all the good luck in the world for a January BFP! 

Liz - Your posts over the last few days are cracking me up! You are pregnant, my friend. I don't know what you think you're "waiting" for at this point! :haha: It's time to settle in to rubbing that tummy and sending all kinds of warm, cozy vibes to the little bean in your belly :)

My GP didn't care I was PG and didn't want to test me. My first med appt was a nurse check-in at my new OBGYN at about 7 or 8 weeks, and all they did was a POAS test. They say those are so accurate now that there's no need for anything else. I won't get anymore confirmation until my first scan at about 11 weeks in early Jan.

TL - Haven't seen much of you around here lately, and hoping you're doing alright. Saw that your SA has to be redone, like you thought. :( Sorry to hear that, but hopefully next time it goes off without a hitch. I know it must be hard wiaitn until then though, and I'm thinking of you. :hugs: 

Ready - Sounds like you've been busy! Hoping this is the one for you! :thumbup:

Sorry to anybody I left out. I'll catch up today!

Welcome and best wishes to all the newcomers!  This is such a great group of gals! I feel so lucky to have found them on here... made me TTC journay so much more tolerable having a group to trudge through the lows with and celebrate the highs. :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Blondie87 said:
> 
> 
> So how did you ladies first start out and start this group?
> 
> Elliot, TL, CLW and I had inadvertently hijacked someone else's thread and so eventually decided to create our own :)Click to expand...

Liz You forgot to take my name :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: :cry::cry::cry:

Just kidding


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyyyyyyy Elliot is here. We were all waiting for you hun with bated breath:wacko:
As for me, yes, I am all prepared and gung ho about January:winkwink: Trying to stay as positive as possible. Oh God plz plz plz give me a BFP[-o&lt;


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy Elliot is here. We were all waiting for you hun with bated breath:wacko:
> As for me, yes, I am all prepared and gung ho about January:winkwink: Trying to stay as positive as possible. Oh God plz plz plz give me a BFP[-o&lt;

I'm hoping and praying for you over here too Anne! A fresh New Year and a BFP for Anne please! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie87 said:
> 
> 
> So how did you ladies first start out and start this group?
> 
> Elliot, TL, CLW and I had inadvertently hijacked someone else's thread and so eventually decided to create our own :)Click to expand...
> 
> Liz You forgot to take my name :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Just kiddingClick to expand...

Anne, I'm sorry!! I didn't do it on purpose!!
I blame my absentmindedness on my LO.

Newcomers, anne was a "foremother" too in the "genesis" of our group!!!


----------



## liz_legend

YOU're back!!!!

:)

I think we're going to have like 2 more BFPs next month!!


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Liz - Your posts over the last few days are cracking me up! You are pregnant, my friend. I don't know what you think you're "waiting" for at this point! :haha:

I want something... I don't know what! Hahaha


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyy Elliot is here. We were all waiting for you hun with bated breath:wacko:
> As for me, yes, I am all prepared and gung ho about January:winkwink: Trying to stay as positive as possible. Oh God plz plz plz give me a BFP[-o&lt;
> 
> I'm hoping and praying for you over here too Anne! A fresh New Year and a BFP for Anne please! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie87 said:
> 
> 
> So how did you ladies first start out and start this group?
> 
> Elliot, TL, CLW and I had inadvertently hijacked someone else's thread and so eventually decided to create our own :)Click to expand...
> 
> Liz You forgot to take my name :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Just kiddingClick to expand...
> 
> Anne, I'm sorry!! I didn't do it on purpose!!
> I blame my absentmindedness on my LO.
> 
> Newcomers, anne was a "foremother" too in the "genesis" of our group!!!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
Loved the way you framed your language. Dont be sorry hun, I was just kidding and I completely understand your state of mind now. I myself am so excited for you and Elliot on your BFPs, wonder what you guys are going through.


----------



## liz_legend

You'll be here in a month!!!
You just need to buy some EPO!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

My doc wants to see me in 2w for bloodwork & a pap smear or cultures
Jan 3

And then 2 w after that for an U/S!
Jan 17

!!!!!


----------



## Anne24

Yep I got to get some EPO too and I surely will. So Jan 17th is the date when you get to see your lil beanie Liz yayyyyyyyy. Guess Elliot too will be seeing hers around the same time.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> My doc wants to see me in 2w for bloodwork & a pap smear or cultures
> Jan 3
> 
> And then 2 w after that for an U/S!
> Jan 17
> 
> !!!!!

Ooo 2 weeks, that's something to look forward to. I'm counting down to my next appt on Jan 5th... can't wait to hear that little heartbeat! Are you still planning on telling your family at Xmas?

And huge congrats agains Liz! I hope you saw my jumping for joy post on the prior page :happydance:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## tatorcake

Hey blondie well my laptop just lost my whole message I just wrote you so Im going to make this short, sorry lol I was 21 when I had my tubes tied I had already 4 children and was done well i thought ,26 my surprize came ,had then retied in 2004 was divorced by the middle of that year met new hubby 2007 had them untied . trying for baby 6


----------



## elliot

tatorcake said:


> Hey blondie well my laptop just lost my whole message I just wrote you so Im going to make this short, sorry lol I was 21 when I had my tubes tied I had already 4 children and was done well i thought ,26 my surprize came ,had then retied in 2004 was divorced by the middle of that year met new hubby 2007 had them untied . trying for baby 6

Baby #6 Tator?! You're a superhero! :winkwink:

Can I ask how old your others are?


----------



## tatorcake

My daughter is 17 and the boys are 15 ,One turns 14 on Christmas eve,12 and 6


----------



## elliot

tatorcake said:


> My daughter is 17 and the boys are 15 ,One turns 14 on Christmas eve,12 and 6

Wow, what an age spread. I bet it's fun having such a range of ages.


----------



## tatorcake

Well ladies I really dont think this month is my month like a idot I tested again this morning and got another ](*,):bfn: and temp went down abit oh well Ill just plan on the iui next month I so wanted to do it all natural .AF is suppose to be here in 2 days .


----------



## tatorcake

Its great they all get along like best friends I would not have it any other way ,I am 33 and and daughter will be 18 in 6 months ,it funny she made a comment awhile back saying when i get old ill be all saggy and wrinkled I came back and said when im 65 you'll be 50 we'll get old and wrinked togather lol


----------



## elliot

Ok, so file this under "People Blow My Mind!" Three early pregnancy experiences that have shocked me so far.

1) When OH & I first announced our PG to his family. My SIL's OH says to me, 1st thing, "You're gonna be HUGE!" Thanks. That's real nice. Love you too, man.

2) When one of my OH's coworker's found out she came to congratulate him and said "Hey I heard about your news. After being in that hospital room you're never gonna want to have sex with your wife again." Wow. It's nice you're so excited for us. Who knew you could make the miracle of a new baby seem so gross. How unhappy is your life dude?

3) My coworkers are not a very close-knit group. Last week one of them came up to me out of the blue and she starts rubbing my belly. I kid you not. Family? Sure. Close friends? Absolutely. Random coworkers I'm not very close with at all? Now that's just weird.


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, still telling our family.

Will post how in a few hrs when I'm at a computer & can type faster...


----------



## elliot

tatorcake said:


> Its great they all get along like best friends I would not have it any other way ,I am 33 and and daughter will be 18 in 6 months ,it funny she made a comment awhile back saying when i get old ill be all saggy and wrinkled I came back and said when im 65 you'll be 50 we'll get old and wrinked togather lol

:rofl: That is hilarious!

Keeping my fingers crossed for your Tater that this morning's BFN was just cause it's too early. There's still time yet right? You're only on CD 24 according to FF?


----------



## shelly793

Good morning Ladies:hi: Welcome to all of our new editions :) There are great gals here you will love it!!!! Liz, don't stress (harder said than done) I'm sure your lil bean is as strong as you and is getting all cozy for the next 9months. 
Elliot, So glad you are back we have all been waiting!!! Anne, You will get your BFP just stay positive!!!!


----------



## Blondie87

Liz- nice! I just wanna warn you when they did the pap on me. I spotted. It in no way caused my M/C, I just wanted to warn you. I saw the HB later that day, so my lil bean was okay, but everything is ultra sensitive down there, so it made me spot. Is your doc gonna see if your blood work doubles, cuz at some point, the rising HCG stops doubling as fast, and I'd hate that to be around 6 weeks when you get your blood drawn.. Lol. But if s/he just takes your blood once, it won't be an issue. :)

Tator- Dang!

Nice to meet you Anne and Elliot! I'm taking EPO for the first time this cycle, so I'm hoping it helps!

I think my body *may* be gearing up to ovulate soon. If you look at my temps they kinda did this last cycle, were kinda steady, went crazy, evened out a lil, then I ovulated! So let's hope so...

ETA- I type slow on my iPhone, cuz when I was done with this post there was like 5 more posts! Anyways, nice to meet you too clw! Hope this cycle is it for you! Your chart looks good! :)


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> Good morning Ladies:hi: Welcome to all of our new editions :) There are great gals here you will love it!!!! Liz, don't stress (harder said than done) I'm sure your lil bean is as strong as you and is getting all cozy for the next 9months.
> Elliot, So glad you are back we have all been waiting!!! Anne, You will get your BFP just stay positive!!!!
> 
> Alright here's whats going on with me..... My temp is still rising, yesterday I had some strange sharp pains in my pelvis that lasted about 5min then when I went to check my CM it was light brown. So I was all prepared to get AF early this am :( I woke up cked it again @ 5:30 it was still slightly brown. But I have no cramps, no backache, and no chocolate craving which I get like clockwork before AF. Now my CM is clear and slippery wet. What do yall think?!?!?!? I'm kinda excited!!!!!

Clw - Are you thinking what I'm thinking? I'm thinking the elusive implantation bleeding? Oh I hope so!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tatorcake

my period is werid the last year I have had anywere between a 24 day cycle to 27 days so Im not getting my hopes up . Have any of you ladies ever had a HSG done?


----------



## elliot

tatorcake said:


> my period is werid the last year I have had anywere between a 24 day cycle to 27 days so Im not getting my hopes up . Have any of you ladies ever had a HSG done?

I haven't. But I've heard some ladies say it's not that bad, and others say it's just wretched. Don't know myself. Wish I could help.


----------



## Blondie87

tatorcake said:


> my period is werid the last year I have had anywere between a 24 day cycle to 27 days so Im not getting my hopes up . Have any of you ladies ever had a HSG done?

I did in September, although I won't be able to answer much of your questions about it cuz I was out cold having surgery also at the time... So I didn't see or feel anything. I was also on lots of pain drugs afterwards.. So I didn't feel any pain some ppl say they get.


----------



## Anne24

CLW Interesting development my suggestion :test: Your ticker says 11dpo, a FRER might work. What say?

Blondie Nice to meet you too.I know I keep on telling this but I will say again thank God for this thread that I can rant, cry, laugh and express all my crazy stuffs:haha:

Tator Great to know that your children are like best friends.

Elliot Dont worry hun and just brush aside these remarks. When you do become "huge" the smartest thing to do is to FLAUNT it and just feel I am beautiful because I am creating a life. Isnt that just wonderful???


----------



## tatorcake

Well I had one done Oct 2008 and it was the worst thing I have ever felt its so painfull to me cause I have no right tube it pushes on it ,like its going to rip it wide open and I have to go for another one before my RE will do a iui . So dont want to do another kinda scared they will tell me its blocked ,even though last time it was open


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> Clw - Are you thinking what I'm thinking? I'm thinking the elusive implantation bleeding? Oh I hope so!!! :thumbup:

I'm sure my body is just playing tricks on me :(


----------



## tatorcake

clw369 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Clw - Are you thinking what I'm thinking? I'm thinking the elusive implantation bleeding? Oh I hope so!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope thats what it is FXed!!! But somehow I'm sure my body is just playing tricks on me :(Click to expand...

Clw I hope you get ur BFP that would be awesome :happydance:


----------



## tatorcake

OMG I just called my Dr. and she said that if the labs were closed due to the Hoildays I could go to the Hospital and get them done so I called and got the price HELL NO they want to charge me 7,442.00 for 4 blood test were the other lab is only charging me 190.00 gezzzzzzz :wacko:


----------



## shelly793

tatorcake said:


> OMG I just called my Dr. and she said that if the labs were closed due to the Hoildays I could go to the Hospital and get them done so I called and got the price HELL NO they want to charge me 7,442.00 for 4 blood test were the other lab is only charging me 190.00 gezzzzzzz :wacko:

Thanks, I hope you get your BFP too. That is an INSANE amount for some blood tests!!!!! I take it you are gonna wait?


----------



## tatorcake

It made me abit :sick::saywhat: I almost asked her what she was smoking .


----------



## tatorcake

oh yea I'm Praying AF wont come intill the other lab is open Dr. said I can do my cycle day 3 between 3 and 5 no later then 5 im pray if not, then will just have to wait intill the next month I dont know about you girl but I dont have that kinda money laying around just for bloodwork


----------



## tatorcake

I have a ???? why is it when you go to do something insurance does not cover they want to rip you a new one ?


----------



## shelly793

That's too funny, I def woulda asked her what she was smoking!!! I did that once I had to have a CAT scan done and the lady @ the front desk said "Ok you have a balance of $3,579 how would you like to pay that?" I said Are you shittin me? You must be smoking something! Her jaw hit the floor......Come to find out she was telling me the balance of my insurance co's portion. Mine was only $100. Refresh my memory, what cycle are you doing?


----------



## tatorcake

Well we have been trying for for sometime and then gave up and just recently started again when we decided to stop BSing around you coulds say 34 months Hubby thought for sure it was him since my first hsg came back good left tube still open well 12/08/2010 he was ck and lets just say 100 million plus enough to go around, so I am having to get ck out again with everything.
I dont by no means want this to sound bad cause I know it will but when got that phone call the DH was okay I :cry: like a baby It made me feel like its my fault. I am excited hubby is okay but just was not prepared that it could be me after having 5 children I thought for sure we would have are bean by now but its been one hell of a RIDE sorry I keep blah blah blah


----------



## elliot

tatorcake said:


> OMG I just called my Dr. and she said that if the labs were closed due to the Hoildays I could go to the Hospital and get them done so I called and got the price HELL NO they want to charge me 7,442.00 for 4 blood test were the other lab is only charging me 190.00 gezzzzzzz :wacko:

Tator, that is madness! How can they charge so much more?!?

I'm on hold with my insurance company as we speak, trying to find out which of the PG labs and visits and all they cover. Been on silent hold for like 6 minutes already... Man, I hate insurance companies! (Nothing personal meant if anybody works for one... I know we all need jobs! Just frustrated dealing with them!)

And sorry you're feeling down about hubby's SA coming out good. I'm sure you're alright too since you've already done this 5 times! Hoping with some time and patience you and OH can get that little bean you're waiting for. :)

Edited to add: Insurance made me wait on hold for 10 minutes, then a girl finally answered and told me their system's down and I have to call back some other time. She doesn't know when, just some other time. Yeah, thanks for that! Grrr! :growlmad:


----------



## shelly793

You don't have to apologize at all!! I know exactally how you feel. I have one daughter who is 12 now, and with her I got preggo within the first week of loosing my virginity!!!! I was on B/C for awhile after that, then due to health reasons I had to stop the BC. I thought I would end up preggo......That was 6yrs ago :( I had one MC last year, So I had the lap & dye testing done in september. The Dr said I was fine so my DH got the SA done and the DR said he has good sperm that hit me kinda hadr b/c then I knew it was me and just like you I felt like it was my fault :cry: So I completely understand how you feel it HAS been one ROUGH ride! :hugs::hugs::hugs: It will all be ok I HOPE!!!!


----------



## tatorcake

That so sucks, I hate Insurance companys to , My insurance will not cover NOTHING and it sucks cause they would had cover all blood work but Dr put at the bottom of my lab work paper Infertility so that just crossed that out which is not to bad my Progesterone test was 50.00 and the others will be 190.00 so not to bad just wont go to the Hospital for it lol .


----------



## tatorcake

I sure hope so the Dr wants to put me on clomid ,Which I have already done 3 cycle of it last year and 1 this year with out pres... bought over the net which I know its not good but we did it anyway and nothing no baby just messed my period up a little so im not real happy about her putting me on it all I can say is, I will have ultersound this time around to see what is going on .She said to give clomid 3 cycle and if nothing well do 3 more with clomid and Ovidrel yay more drugs not so happy about it would rather do the ultersounds and see what side im Ov on then do iui if im Ov on left side dont need watermelon coming out of my poor ovaries lol


----------



## future_numan

tator..they will do IUI no matter what side you OV on.. my right tube is blocked and we tryed for about 8 months then decided to start IUI. We used clomid and pergeon + hcg + 2 IUI. We were upset that the most mature eggs were on my right side so we thought for sure it wouldn't work that month...well we got our BFP !!!


----------



## tatorcake

Well she said she only wanted to do it if I was ov on the left side IDK I have a question for How many have poas and looked at it a thousand times lol I did just know and dam if im not losing my mind I know its just a vap line cause it was not there 3 hours ago , lol ways I find to torcher my self lol


----------



## elliot

Where on Earth are you Liz?!? I'm dying to hear how you're doing today and whether you've stopped "waiting" yet! :)

Are you lurking silently to punish me for being absent when you had your big announcement? :winkwink:


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> Alright here's whats going on with me..... My temp is still rising, yesterday I had some strange sharp pains in my pelvis that lasted about 5min then when I went to check my CM it was light brown. So I was all prepared to get AF early this am :( I woke up cked it again @ 5:30 it was still slightly brown. But I have no cramps, no backache, and no chocolate craving which I get like clockwork before AF. Now my CM is clear and slippery wet. What do yall think?!?!?!? I'm kinda excited!!!!!

I think you might get your BFP!


----------



## liz_legend

clw, you should test. I got by BFP at 11 DPO (which is what you are today!)


----------



## liz_legend

Blondie87 said:


> Liz- nice! I just wanna warn you when they did the pap on me. I spotted. It in no way caused my M/C, I just wanted to warn you. I saw the HB later that day, so my lil bean was okay, but everything is ultra sensitive down there, so it made me spot. Is your doc gonna see if your blood work doubles, cuz at some point, the rising HCG stops doubling as fast, and I'd hate that to be around 6 weeks when you get your blood drawn.. Lol. But if s/he just takes your blood once, it won't be an issue. :)

Blondie,

I'm not sure if they're checking for doubling of HCG. I just know that they're doing blood in 2 weeks and then go back 2 weeks later for an U/S (not sure if they'll do blood again that time)


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> CLW Interesting development my suggestion :test: Your ticker says 11dpo, a FRER might work. What say?

CLW, I highly recommend using a FRER too (specificially that one).
It is the MOST sensitive test on the market right now!

Make sure it's the one that says "*First Response Early Result*, test *SIX *days earlier than your missed period" (not the 5 days ones)


----------



## liz_legend

hahaha, naw, Hubby and I had a rather long appointment with someone today to take care of.. (goes with that "issue" I mentioned a few weeks ago)

Anyway!

So, holy crap!
I don't know if it's actual hormones or my hubby just coming off as an insensitive a$$hole _in my eyes_, but I've cried about 3 times and screamed at him at least two JUST TODAY.

Thank god a book that I ordered off amazon came today. I just threw it on his chair (while he was in the other room)
It's called the Expectant Father.

He just left the room and read a few pages :)
He came back with a smile on his face. 

I asked him, "did you find the chapter on mood swings?"
He smiled :)

This is what we're going to be wearing when we tell the folks (if it arrives in time!!)

And in the picture frame, we're going to put a photo of the pregnancy test.

My parents are actually scheduled to get the photo frame tomorrow in the mail (they're in canada). :happydance:

FYI, that isn't us wearing the shirts :)
 



Attached Files:







il_570xN.189607660.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6









il_570xN.82355386.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









2010-12-20_14-27-50_785.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ready4onemore

Whew, I finally caught up from yesterday. :haha:

Clw, I think you should test. You may be joining elliot and Liz. 

Tator, I hope it all works out for you. I would have just hung up in the lady face.:haha: She had to be :wacko:

Liz, I think the shirt and frames are the cutest idea.

Hello anne, blondie and elliot.

Afm, I am still getting my dance on. LOL


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so I think I am never going to be able to :sex: again without thinking of this song...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o

Granted when I sing it to DH, I change the lyrics to "You just put your penis inside of meeeeeee".

I'm weird :haha:

***And sorry, I can't find the clean version! They drop the F bomb once :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Ok, so file this under "People Blow My Mind!" Three early pregnancy experiences that have shocked me so far.
> 
> 1) When OH & I first announced our PG to his family. My SIL's OH says to me, 1st thing, "You're gonna be HUGE!" Thanks. That's real nice. Love you too, man.
> 
> 2) When one of my OH's coworker's found out she came to congratulate him and said "Hey I heard about your news. After being in that hospital room you're never gonna want to have sex with your wife again." Wow. It's nice you're so excited for us. Who knew you could make the miracle of a new baby seem so gross. How unhappy is your life dude?
> 
> 3) My coworkers are not a very close-knit group. Last week one of them came up to me out of the blue and she starts rubbing my belly. I kid you not. Family? Sure. Close friends? Absolutely. Random coworkers I'm not very close with at all? Now that's just weird.

I could smack #2 & #3.
#1 was just dumb on his part.

I can't wait to add my own stories to this list.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Okay so I think I am never going to be able to :sex: again without thinking of this song...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o
> 
> Granted when I sing it to DH, I change the lyrics to "You just put your penis inside of meeeeeee".
> 
> I'm weird :haha:
> 
> ***And sorry, I can't find the clean version! They drop the F bomb once :blush:

I laughed when he said, "the best 30 seconds of my life":haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so file this under "People Blow My Mind!" Three early pregnancy experiences that have shocked me so far.
> 
> 1) When OH & I first announced our PG to his family. My SIL's OH says to me, 1st thing, "You're gonna be HUGE!" Thanks. That's real nice. Love you too, man.
> 
> 2) When one of my OH's coworker's found out she came to congratulate him and said "Hey I heard about your news. After being in that hospital room you're never gonna want to have sex with your wife again." Wow. It's nice you're so excited for us. Who knew you could make the miracle of a new baby seem so gross. How unhappy is your life dude?
> 
> 3) My coworkers are not a very close-knit group. Last week one of them came up to me out of the blue and she starts rubbing my belly. I kid you not. Family? Sure. Close friends? Absolutely. Random coworkers I'm not very close with at all? Now that's just weird.
> 
> I could smack #2 & #3.
> #1 was just dumb on his part.
> 
> I can't wait to add my own stories to this list.Click to expand...

I would have knocked the dumbness out #3.


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I think I am never going to be able to :sex: again without thinking of this song...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o
> 
> Granted when I sing it to DH, I change the lyrics to "You just put your penis inside of meeeeeee".
> 
> I'm weird :haha:
> 
> ***And sorry, I can't find the clean version! They drop the F bomb once :blush:
> 
> I laughed when he said, "the best 30 seconds of my life":haha:Click to expand...

Haha I love that and "but I cried the whole time?" "Doesn't matter had sex!"


----------



## liz_legend

Going to *torture*, _woops, I meant do,_ some christmas shopping with the husband. But will have my phone to post as well!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> hahaha, naw, Hubby and I had a rather long appointment with someone today to take care of.. (goes with that "issue" I mentioned a few weeks ago)
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> So, holy crap!
> I don't know if it's actual hormones or my hubby just coming off as an insensitive a$$hole _in my eyes_, but I've cried about 3 times and screamed at him at least two JUST TODAY.
> 
> Thank god a book that I ordered off amazon came today. I just threw it on his chair (while he was in the other room)
> It's called the Expectant Father.
> 
> He just left the room and read a few pages :)
> He came back with a smile on his face.
> 
> I asked him, "did you find the chapter on mood swings?"
> He smiled :)

Hello mood swings! I find I get really weepy now if I don't get enough sleep. Cried my eyes out, sobbing like a baby over the comment we got last week about how we should reconsider our 1st choice boy name. Got a good nights' sleep, then suddenly felt like WGAF? 

My newest PG mantra... sleep heals all :) particularly if I'm cuddled up with OH while sleeping. Being PG has turned me into the biggest cuddle-fish on the face of the planet. I need close contact with OH like oxygen right now!

Sorry to hear "the issue" has got you stressed out Liz. :hugs: But loving your plans for sharing your happy news with the fam. T-shirts are so fun, and love your disclaimer. "That's not us wearing them!" :haha:


----------



## elliot

Happy night all. I'm signing off for the day too. Can't wait to get a check-in from you tomorrow morning CLW! Fingers crossed!


----------



## tl682

Sorry I have been mia since Friday, ladies. We went to New Jersey for the weekend to take care of my mil... She has cancer... Ov day coming up for me on either Thursday or Friday. I just started taking my mucinex. Elliot -- We missed you!! Liz -- How are you feeling?? Anne -- Wha'ts your next ov day?? CLW -- TEST!!


----------



## tl682

Heather9603 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I think I am never going to be able to :sex: again without thinking of this song...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o
> 
> Granted when I sing it to DH, I change the lyrics to "You just put your penis inside of meeeeeee".
> 
> I'm weird :haha:
> 
> ***And sorry, I can't find the clean version! They drop the F bomb once :blush:
> 
> I laughed when he said, "the best 30 seconds of my life":haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I love that and "but I cried the whole time?" "Doesn't matter had sex!"Click to expand...

OMG, this is too funny!!


----------



## liz_legend

I feel a mild cramping pain in my tummy for the last hour (belly button area)
Hubby was so nice during our shopping :) he HATES it usually (which I doubt has changed) but he kept offering up additional stores for us to go to :)
I think the book helped him! :)


----------



## Anne24

TL My next ov date is 29ish. Already started taking grapefruit juice from today. Dont know really which are the right days to take though:wacko:

CLW Any update?

Ready Hello. How you doing?

Liz cutest way to break the news.


----------



## tl682

Can I ask you girls something strange?? I'm supposed to ov on Thursday, so I want to BD every day until the day after I ov. I seem to be having trouble getting my DH to :sex:... Why is this?? Are we just old and married?? Anybody else have this issue?? Doesn't look like it's happening tonight, so I'm just keeping FXed for tomorrow and the next day... It's making me so mad!! I'm fuming.


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Can I ask you girls something strange?? I'm supposed to ov on Thursday, so I want to BD every day until the day after I ov. I seem to be having trouble getting my DH to :sex:... Why is this?? Are we just old and married?? Anybody else have this issue?? Doesn't look like it's happening tonight, so I'm just keeping FXed for tomorrow and the next day... It's making me so mad!! I'm fuming.

No, I don't have this issue, sorry. I'm usually fighting DH off with a stick lol.

BUT...does he know you are Ov? I don't tell DH until after the deed is done and OV is past. I'm worried about performance anxiety!


----------



## tl682

I told him a couple of weeks ago when it would be, but I'm sure that he doesn't remember... He has a lot of things happening these days, so maybe that's why... I'm just starting to feel undesireable lately!! Definitely not what I want to be feeling during this time...


----------



## tatorcake

tl682 said:


> Can I ask you girls something strange?? I'm supposed to ov on Thursday, so I want to BD every day until the day after I ov. I seem to be having trouble getting my DH to :sex:... Why is this?? Are we just old and married?? Anybody else have this issue?? Doesn't look like it's happening tonight, so I'm just keeping FXed for tomorrow and the next day... It's making me so mad!! I'm fuming.

You have to forget that your doing it for a reason,just try to enjoy each other I can so talk from experience.My DH says it ends up feeling more like a chore and I dont ever want baby making sex to feel like thats the only reason I want him .


----------



## Blondie87

Heather9603 said:


> No, I don't have this issue, sorry. I'm usually fighting DH off with a stick lol.

Yeah... that! He can just touch my arm and he'll be in the mood. I gotta be careful. lol. His mom warned me and the other girls that her boys are gonna be just like there daddy, wanting it *all* the time. An awkward conversation for her to have with us, but she was right....

Just maybe try to think of some new things that might turn him on a lil more, I dunno, I've never had to deal with that. I am usually the one that's not in the mood...


----------



## tatorcake

liz_legend said:


> I feel a mild cramping pain in my tummy for the last hour (belly button area)
> Hubby was so nice during our shopping :) he HATES it usually (which I doubt has changed) but he kept offering up additional stores for us to go to :)
> I think the book helped him! :)

I love your idea on telling your family even one of those cards you can record ur voice on would be so cool


----------



## Heather9603

I have no genius plan of telling my family. I just plan on calling them and saying "Hey grandma/grandpa.....Or I mean OOPS, mom/dad" to my parents and then to my sister and sister in law saying "Hey Aunt *insert name here*" and again saying oops. 

We are a cheesy family and I want to see if they catch on to what I'm hinting at.

BUT....I will probably just scream OMG I'M PREGNANNNNNNNNNNNNT into the phone! lol.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Can I ask you girls something strange?? I'm supposed to ov on Thursday, so I want to BD every day until the day after I ov. I seem to be having trouble getting my DH to :sex:... Why is this?? Are we just old and married?? Anybody else have this issue?? Doesn't look like it's happening tonight, so I'm just keeping FXed for tomorrow and the next day... It's making me so mad!! I'm fuming.

I wonder if he's just feeling some performance anxiety. I know after we'd been trying for a while my DH started to get a bit worried his stuff didn't work and it started to make him less eager to DTD cause he was afraid. Poor sensitive dears! I just tried to make him feel really desireable and manly and potent and that seemed to help a lot and got him back to his normal, ready-to-go self. And as soon as we found out I was PG, which meant his stuff definitey worked, WATCH OUT! He thinks he's king of the world now and can't get enough!

Sorry if this is no help TL, I know how hard it can be when you want to get your timing right, but you don't want to make it a chore. :dohh: Maybe every other day would be less pressure for him? :shrug:

Good luck catching that little egg! :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

TL I am so sorry to hear that:hugs:
I have no idea why this is happening but I guess Elliot is right TTC can become a chore after a while. Does your hubby behave like this only during your fertile days or is it always this way? If it is the former, it could be performance anxiety as Heather put it. If it is the latter I would suggest you to go for a testosterone test for your DH. Low testosterone level can drastically lower libido. I hope this helps.
Into my 5th cycle now, and I do feel it as a chore at times but I keep on telling myself that its just one lil spermie thats going to do the deed, as my DH loves to put it as the "fighter" sperm:wacko:
So chin up and good luck hun:thumbup:


----------



## elliot

Not so fun night at my house last night. Well... it started out fun. I was home alone wrapping Xmas gifts by the warm fireplace while OH was out Xmas shopping. Then the phone rang after 8pm. He'd hit a deer on the interstate an hour and twenty minutes or so away from home.

Thank goodness he's just fine, but the car is a mess and couldn't run any further than the 1/4 mile to the nearest gas station. Called my auto ins and they said we're not covered for roadside assistance (WTF!?) so I had to go pick him up and today he has to rent a car dolly and go drag our poor car to a local collision repair place.

Not much fun, but I sure feel lucky he's okay. Now we just have to get our car back in shape then see about getting some new (better) insurance!


----------



## Anne24

Thank God Elliot that your DH is fine. I am sure the car would be fine too.You take care hun.


----------



## tatorcake

elliot said:


> Not so fun night at my house last night. Well... it started out fun. I was home alone wrapping Xmas gifts by the warm fireplace while OH was out Xmas shopping. Then the phone rang after 8pm. He'd hit a deer on the interstate an hour and twenty minutes or so away from home.
> 
> Thank goodness he's just fine, but the car is a mess and couldn't run any further than the 1/4 mile to the nearest gas station. Called my auto ins and they said we're not covered for roadside assistance (WTF!?) so I had to go pick him up and today he has to rent a car dolly and go drag our poor car to a local collision repair place.
> 
> Not much fun, but I sure feel lucky he's okay. Now we just have to get our car back in shape then see about getting some new (better) insurance!


Thank god his is okay ,How was the dear.. some are so big they get up and walk off:wacko:


----------



## tl682

Thank you, girls, for the advice. I agree that it's just become chore-like. I'll have to start spicing it up. We're taking a ski vacay next week, so maybe that will mix things up!! I'll keep you updated. PS: We wound up doing it at 1 am last night. Not sure what happened, but we were just talking and voila!!
Elliot -- OMG, so happy to hear OH is all right. Hitting deer can be so scary. I hit one once on the Mass Tpike, and the car was totaled. Is he shaken up?? Good that you were able to get him home safe and sound.


----------



## tatorcake

I wish sometimes I had enough patience ,I would not be spending mad money on hpt:nope:. My temp is desending nicely:hissy:.If I would just listen to my body .Well Im going to do some :laundry: and some :dishes: pretty much keep mind off this for a bit


----------



## elliot

tatorcake said:


> Thank god his is okay ,How was the dear.. some are so big they get up and walk off:wacko:

Don't know about the deer. It was dark, and he hit its hind end. When he stopped and got out to look around he couldn't see it, so not sure if it wandered off a bit. The car took a pretty big hit though, so I can't imagine the deer's hindquarters were in great shape :( Sad all around. Thankful DH is okay though.


----------



## shelly793

Hey gals:hi:
Elliot - I'm glad your DH is ok, and hopefully you can get your car fixed soon:)
Tl - My DH was the same way for a while, I do think it' a little of the preformance anxiety. But after we had a few long talks and I didn't remind him what time of the month it was he was fine.
Tator - I wish I was patient too


----------



## tatorcake

=clw369;83Hey gals:hi:
Elliot - I'm glad your DH is ok, and hopefully you can get your car fixed soon:)
Tl - My DH was the same way for a while, I do think it' a little of the preformance anxiety. But after we had a few long talks and I didn't remind him what time of the month it was he was fine.
Tator - I wish I was patient too, I have probably spent a few hundred bucks on HPTs in the past year.

So, I got a BFN this AM when I tested :( But, still no AF...... I do have a little brown in my CM when I ck my cervix though. Should I concider this spotting even if there nothing there when I wipe(tmi)? My temp dropped a little but it hasn't dropped below 97 which it does before AF and I still have no AF symptoms. I think I will just stop testing, atleast until the first of the year if AF dosen't show by then. And knowing my luck it will come:cry: But it maybe a good thing b/c of the Lupus.

Clw heres a big :hug::hug::hug: I so know what it feels like to get that :bfn: when you want so badly to see a :bfp:


----------



## tatorcake

Waiting on Dr. to sign off on my bloodwork that was to test my progesterone level this is were I soooooo need some patience


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Elliot, glad you dh is doing well. Sorry about the car.

TL, my dh use to act like that too. So I don't tell him I am Ovulating. But I do try to spice it up in the bedroom :blush:every now and again that makes him wonder what he going to get that night. LOL

Clw, sorry for the -hpt. :hugs:

Tator, I hope the doc signs off soon. I am slowly learning to have patience.

Hello Heather and Blondie and everyone I didn't mention.


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, that's awful!
Hope everything gets sorted soon!

So we told my parents :) I express mailed the package with the frames & the pic of the test :) they're very happy especially since 2 days ago was my mom's bday & it's almost xmas!
I made them swear not to tell our eextended family so it doesn't end up on facebook!

Next reveal at DH's parents' home in 2 days!


----------



## shelly793

Liz, That is sooooo exciting :happydance: By the way I love your shirt!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> So we told my parents :) I express mailed the package with the frames & the pic of the test :) they're very happy especially since 2 days ago was my mom's bday & it's almost xmas!
> I made them swear not to tell our eextended family so it doesn't end up on facebook!
> 
> Next reveal at DH's parents' home in 2 days!

Oh Liz, that's great! :happydance: Was it just as much fun telling as you'd imagined? Is it starting to sink in that it's for real yet? :)


----------



## elliot

Sorry about the BFN, Clw. I never had implantation spotting, so I'm not quite sure what to think of the brown CM you're having. Is it a normal thing for you to have pre-AF? If it's not normal, than I'm still holding out hope for you this cycle!


----------



## ready4onemore

Liz, I am glad you got to tell your parents. I know they are on :cloud9:.


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> Sorry about the BFN, Clw. I never had implantation spotting, so I'm not quite sure what to think of the brown CM you're having. Is it a normal thing for you to have pre-AF? If it's not normal, than I'm still holding out hope for you this cycle!

I have NEVER had any type of spotting, it's all or nothing for me when it comes to AF.


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN, Clw. I never had implantation spotting, so I'm not quite sure what to think of the brown CM you're having. Is it a normal thing for you to have pre-AF? If it's not normal, than I'm still holding out hope for you this cycle!
> 
> I have NEVER had any type of spotting, it's all or nothing for me when it comes to AF. I have read a few places that you should wait awhile before testing if it is IB. I just wish I could find more reliable info!!!!Click to expand...

Oh yes! I'd looked into IB a lot, hoping I'd have it (though I never did). Since it happens around implantation they say HPT won't be able to detect the hormones until a few days afterward. You're 12DPO, right? How many DPO does AF usually arrive for you? My fingers are still crossed over here!


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> So we told my parents :) I express mailed the package with the frames & the pic of the test :) they're very happy especially since 2 days ago was my mom's bday & it's almost xmas!
> I made them swear not to tell our eextended family so it doesn't end up on facebook!
> 
> Next reveal at DH's parents' home in 2 days!
> 
> Oh Liz, that's great! :happydance: Was it just as much fun telling as you'd imagined? Is it starting to sink in that it's for real yet? :)Click to expand...

It was awesome :)


----------



## tl682

CLW -- So sorry about the bfn, honey. Maybe things will change in the next couple of days, so keep us updated!!
Thank you, everybody, for the BDing advice -- I think that I just wont talk to him about it anymore and not tell him when I'm oving... I'll have to see what happens!!
:hugs:


----------



## tatorcake

A little bit :gun: pissed .It makes me so mad the nurse said yesterday my bloodwork was sitting on Dr. desk to be signed, well needless to say I feel like I have been put aside, they said yesterday when I :telephone: I could have a call by the end off the day .So when it rolled around to 4:30 today I decided to call again well its still waiting on Dr. desk to be signed off :growlmad::growlmad:its a constant battle for me to not be short tempered:muaha: I know they are busy but dam come on its just one blood test am I going to be treated like this when its time to do the iui .gurrrr


----------



## tatorcake

Have a question for everybody, was just wondering what type of OPK and HPT do yall use . Went to walmart tonight and was so tempted to buy another hpt but I faught the urge ,but while I was there I did look at the other types of OPK. I usely get anwers cause I get 30 of them for 20 bucks but then I have to play the guessing game so tired of that, so me and DH decided we were getting the clearblue easy digital OPK has anyone used them before????


----------



## ready4onemore

Tator, I use CB and love them.


----------



## Blondie87

I get these kind of OPK and HPTs. They are pretty cheap!


----------



## Heather9603

I get the kind from the dollar store. Although I didn't use any OPK's this month (because I forgot to buy them lol)

I figure if I get a :bfp: on a dollar store HPT, THEN I will go and spend 10 bucks on a good one lol.


----------



## Blondie87

I am so sad right now...... :sad2:
A friend on my car seat board is full term and started having some fetal distress today, (baby not wanting to move at all, but heart beating) so she was induced. She posted earlier that she lost the baby. Her exact words, "She's gone. She didn't make it" :sad2:


----------



## tatorcake

Blondie Im so sorry to hear that that is a parents worst fear.


----------



## tatorcake

have anyother question :haha: took temp this morning way early kids woke me up early found this web site was wondering if I shoud do it . or just leave mine alone https://www.fertilinet.com/BBT.htm


----------



## liz_legend

tatorcake said:


> Have a question for everybody, was just wondering what type of OPK and HPT do yall use . Went to walmart tonight and was so tempted to buy another hpt but I faught the urge ,but while I was there I did look at the other types of OPK. I usely get anwers cause I get 30 of them for 20 bucks but then I have to play the guessing game so tired of that, so me and DH decided we were getting the clearblue easy digital OPK has anyone used them before????

This is what I use:

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html#reviews
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html


----------



## liz_legend

I find temping very helpful.
I just use a regular digital thermometer and use it orally.

You should record temps when you first wake up while you're still in bed :)


----------



## liz_legend

I wrapped the in-laws "gift" yesterday. CAN'T WAIT FOR FRIDAY MORNING!!!!


----------



## shelly793

Liz that is sooo exciting, Do you think they will cry?


----------



## shelly793

So, my temp is rising a little and all the brown CM is gone.


----------



## Blondie87

Thankfully, my car seat forum is amazing, and everyone has come together and raised about $2000 for her so far. To help bury her and everything.

And I edited my OP about it. I don't wanna freak any of the preggo mamas out. Something like that is supposed to be so rare. :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

CLW, I think DH's mom will be screaming in excitement, not sure if she'll tear too... but maybe!

I'm so excited, I'm going to take as many pics as I can!

We decided that even though we're leaving here tomorrow night (Thursday), we won't tell them til Friday morning since we won't be at their house til very late on Thursday night since it's a 4 hour drive (in normal traffic!!!) and everyone's going to be tired at the house.

So we'll sleep the one night there (thurs night) with our secret & tell them Friday morning with the "xmas gift box" that they will open...


----------



## liz_legend

CLW, did you test today??


----------



## tl682

Blondie -- That's so sad. Hope she's all right.
Elliot and Liz -- In the month that you got your bfp, how often did you BD in the days before you oved?? 
My OPK had a smiley face this morning :) We also BDed this morning :) Perfect timing. I just need one more tomorrow and then one the next day. Let's see if DH can do that...
I use CB for the OPK.


----------



## liz_legend

I tried to BD every 2nd day before I Ov'd but it didn't work out for one instance.
Click the chick in my signature and you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## shelly793

That is sooo Cool Liz, I don't think I would be able to keep the secret:dohh: 

No I didn't test today, I think I am just gonna wait untill Friday or Sat.


----------



## shelly793

I have a ? for you ladies..... Have any of you ever found yourself rubbing and talking to your belly???? before your BFP's (Elliot and Liz)


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:



> I have a ? for you ladies..... Have any of you ever found yourself rubbing and talking to your belly???? before your BFP's (Elliot and Liz)

I didn't... I still don't yet :haha:

But someone women just "know" :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Blondie, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs: But I am glad they were able to raise money to help with her needs.

Liz, I am so excited about you tell in you in-laws. But I have to admit I would scream the moment I walked into the home.:haha: Have a very safe trip.

Clw, It sounds to me that you are preggers. I can't wait to hear the news. Yes I speak to my belly.:haha: Mainly I pray over it. 

I hope everyone is doing well and have a great day.


----------



## Heather9603

clw369 said:


> I have a ? for you ladies..... Have any of you ever found yourself rubbing and talking to your belly???? before your BFP's (Elliot and Liz)


Sometimes I sing "Just keep swimming" to Dh's :spermy: haha!

ETA: As in I sing that to my vagina telling DH's sperm to keep swimming, haha!


----------



## Heather9603

Okay ladies I do not know whats going on but I am not getting a temp spike. I'm on CD 19 and I had my EWCM on CD 14 and my cramping on CD 15. Watery CM on CD 15 and 16. Now I have had creamy for 3 days but no temp spike.

Do you think that I could have been in the middle of ovulating, and then when I had the car accident and took all the meds, my body just regressed and didn't ovulate? I have no idea what is going on :cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Okay ladies I do not know whats going on but I am not getting a temp spike. I'm on CD 19 and I had my EWCM on CD 14 and my cramping on CD 15. Watery CM on CD 15 and 16. Now I have had creamy for 3 days but no temp spike.
> 
> Do you think that I could have been in the middle of ovulating, and then when I had the car accident and took all the meds, my body just regressed and didn't ovulate? I have no idea what is going on :cry:

You could have still ovulated but the meds could have impacted the temp. FX that you still caught the egg.


----------



## liz_legend

heather9603 said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> i have a ? For you ladies..... Have any of you ever found yourself rubbing and talking to your belly???? Before your bfp's (elliot and liz)
> 
> 
> sometimes i sing "just keep swimming" to dh's :spermy: Haha!
> 
> Eta: As in i sing that to my vagina telling dh's sperm to keep swimming, haha!Click to expand...

i love that movie


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I do not know whats going on but I am not getting a temp spike. I'm on CD 19 and I had my EWCM on CD 14 and my cramping on CD 15. Watery CM on CD 15 and 16. Now I have had creamy for 3 days but no temp spike.
> 
> Do you think that I could have been in the middle of ovulating, and then when I had the car accident and took all the meds, my body just regressed and didn't ovulate? I have no idea what is going on :cry:
> 
> You could have still ovulated but the meds could have impacted the temp. FX that you still caught the egg.Click to expand...

Thats what I thought at first but I didn't take any of the meds yesterday.:shrug:


----------



## tatorcake

liz_legend said:


> I find temping very helpful.
> I just use a regular digital thermometer and use it orally.
> 
> You should record temps when you first wake up while you're still in bed :)

I do test every morning at 6am but this morning was a bit earlier due to my kids woke me up threw me off a hour or so


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> So, my temp is rising a little and all the brown CM is gone, now it's just thick and white(sorry TMI) I am having little twinges in my pelvis and some cramping but no other signes of AF yet!!! I hope the :witch: gets the point, she IS NOT invited to Christmas!!!! LOL

CLW, that sounds positive! Hoping this is it for you!

And to your question about belly rubbing/talking... yup, I was rubbing my belly and talking to it the week before I got my BFP. Just trying to send it all the positive vibes I could. Nothing wrong with a well-loved belly, right? :winkwink:


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Blondie -- That's so sad. Hope she's all right.
> Elliot and Liz -- In the month that you got your bfp, how often did you BD in the days before you oved??
> My OPK had a smiley face this morning :) We also BDed this morning :) Perfect timing. I just need one more tomorrow and then one the next day. Let's see if DH can do that...
> I use CB for the OPK.

TL - I OV'd on CD11. We BD'd on CD6,8,10,and 12. CD8 & CD12 were in the AM, and I can't help but think we caught the egg on one of those days 'cause we'd never BD'd in the AM around OV before (usually too budy trying to get to work and such, but I'd heard the swimmers are strongest and most plentiful in the AM so I just put the moves on :) ).

I hope you got that little egg this time TL! :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Heather9603 said:


> Okay ladies I do not know whats going on but I am not getting a temp spike. I'm on CD 19 and I had my EWCM on CD 14 and my cramping on CD 15. Watery CM on CD 15 and 16. Now I have had creamy for 3 days but no temp spike.
> 
> Do you think that I could have been in the middle of ovulating, and then when I had the car accident and took all the meds, my body just regressed and didn't ovulate? I have no idea what is going on :cry:

Sorry Heather, but I know nothing about temping. I wouldn't think the accident or meds could have stopped you from OVing if you were already started though. :shrug:


----------



## liz_legend

Where is everyone?? I need the distraction!

I'm bursting over here with butterflies & excitement for Friday morning!!!!!
I wish it was Christmas eve already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatorcake

Well blood work came back today and it is good , progesterone level was 18 they said they just wanted it 10 or above ,also found out the numbers to hubbys :spermy: 77.2 million dam all im asking for is one:blush: .I hope everybody had a wonderful day i'm head to :sleep:


----------



## liz_legend

YAY tatorcake!!!!
So who's ready to test??


----------



## shelly793

Hey ladies, I hope everyone had a good night :) Nothing has changed with me.


----------



## liz_legend

Test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelly793

I'm too scared!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what are you using to test????????????

you're 14DPO, that's pretty good!

I'm going to look at ur temps again now :)


----------



## liz_legend

do it!!!
BFNs aren't a bad thing and they mean nothing!
it's whether you get AF that's the important thing.. so TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

HOW ABOUT YOU test, and then take a picture of it and post it here WITHOUT LOOKING AT THE PIC YOURSELF :)
and I'll tell you whether you should look or not.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Blondie -- That's so sad. Hope she's all right.
> Elliot and Liz -- In the month that you got your bfp, how often did you BD in the days before you oved??
> My OPK had a smiley face this morning :) We also BDed this morning :) Perfect timing. I just need one more tomorrow and then one the next day. Let's see if DH can do that...
> I use CB for the OPK.
> 
> TL - I OV'd on CD11. We BD'd on CD6,8,10,and 12. CD8 & CD12 were in the AM, and I can't help but think we caught the egg on one of those days 'cause we'd never BD'd in the AM around OV before (usually too budy trying to get to work and such, but I'd heard the swimmers are strongest and most plentiful in the AM so I just put the moves on :) ).
> 
> I hope you got that little egg this time TL! :hugs:Click to expand...

So, I think I'm supposed to ov today. 
OPK was + yesterday morning, and every ov calculator says today is the day. But, the last time we BDed was yesterday morning, but I had to get up right after, so I feel like everything came out... We tried this morning, but we were just too sleepy... Maybe again tonight?? Liz and Elliot, your BDing schedules made me feel all right, though. 
I think it was Anne that said it, but can we start making predictions?? I think Elliot and Liz are both having boys :)


----------



## tl682

Clw -- :test:


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> So, I think I'm supposed to ov today.
> OPK was + yesterday morning, and every ov calculator says today is the day. But, the last time we BDed was yesterday morning, but I had to get up right after, so I feel like everything came out... We tried this morning, but we were just too sleepy... Maybe again tonight?? Liz and Elliot, your BDing schedules made me feel all right, though.
> I think it was Anne that said it, but can we start making predictions?? I think Elliot and Liz are both having boys :)

It's okay that you got up after BDing.. the good ones made it anyway!

about the predictions, my DH and I have an imaginary name for our little one: Sophie. We've had it for a year!!! hahaha

Elliot's is "Elliot" :haha: hence her username!!!

and of course, it's hilarious, b/c neither of us have had an U/S!!!


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> HOW ABOUT YOU test, and then take a picture of it and post it here WITHOUT LOOKING AT THE PIC YOURSELF :)
> and I'll tell you whether you should look or not.

Thats too funny :) I wish it worked like that:haha: If only I could pull that off, too bad we don't live near each other. Could you imagine if all of us lived in the same neighborhood?!?!?


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> HOW ABOUT YOU test, and then take a picture of it and post it here WITHOUT LOOKING AT THE PIC YOURSELF :)
> and I'll tell you whether you should look or not.
> 
> Thats too funny :) I wish it worked like that:haha: If only I could pull that off, too bad we don't live near each other. Could you imagine if all of us lived in the same neighborhood?!?!?Click to expand...

HILARITY would ensue!


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what are you using to test????????????
> 
> you're 14DPO, that's pretty good!
> 
> I'm going to look at ur temps again now :)

I have been using FRER's so I figure if any HPT would be + it would be them.


----------



## shelly793

Tl - I have my FXed for you :dust::dust: Your gonna get that eggy!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what are you using to test????????????
> 
> you're 14DPO, that's pretty good!
> 
> I'm going to look at ur temps again now :)
> 
> I have been using FRER's so I figure if any HPT would be + it would be them. I was just thinking that if I did have IB it was only 2 days ago. Do you think thats too early? Also For the past hour now I am getting AF like cramps and a "wet feeling" so I run to thr br and nothing:shrug:
> 
> You girls are gonna get so frustrated with all of my complaining:haha:Click to expand...

I had that "wet" feeling last month, I think.. it was so annoying. I think I went like 10 times that one day in the office. alright.. just hold out then for your own sanity one more day.....

and don't feel bad.. I was here bitching about it last cycle :) we all do it!!!
I do like your temps though!


----------



## liz_legend

TL, you're such a slacker!!! :)
where is your ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anne24

Hi ladies Sorry havent been active of late.

TL Good luck may the lil swimmers catch that eggy this time. FXed for you.

CLW Testttttttttttttttttttttttt. Your chart looks good too.

Liz Have a safe journey hun.

About wagers let me take my guess
Elliot will have a baby boy and Liz a baby girl. Bye for now.


----------



## shelly793

FF says I should test on the 28th according to my chart:shrug:


----------



## liz_legend

Happy Holidays, Anne!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

clw369 said:


> FF says I should test on the 28th according to my chart:shrug:

That's B.S.
FF told me I should check on the 24th of December, I think..
I tested on the 17th.

They just want to be "cautious"


----------



## Blondie87

I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet, but based on signs, I think it might happen in a couple days. Lets hope so!


----------



## Anne24

Happy holidays to all you lovely ladies. 

CLW If I were you, I would have taken at least 3 tests by now. Are you ever late for AF?


----------



## Heather9603

I'm worried I'm having an annovulatory cycle :( All of my signs of OV are gone gone gone. But yet I've never gotten a temp spike :cry:


----------



## tl682

Happy holidays to everybody!! When is everybody leaving (if you are) to go away??


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> TL, you're such a slacker!!! :)
> where is your ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I KNOW!! I'm so bad. Maybe that's what I'll do when I'm off from work tomorrow... Not leaving until tomorrow night, so I should have some time :)


----------



## tatorcake

Merry Christmas everyone hope everybody has a safe and happy hoilday . Tl have you tested yet were all waiting :flower:


----------



## Heather9603

I HAVE CROSS HAIRS! Yay! And they are solid too! I knew I ovulated when I did, I could read my body signs.

I am officially 5 dpo!


----------



## Blondie87

Congrats Heather... :happydance:


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> I HAVE CROSS HAIRS! Yay! And they are solid too! I knew I ovulated when I did, I could read my body signs.
> 
> I am officially 5 dpo!

woohoo


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so I just saw what my EDD would be if I conceived this cycle and its 9/11/11.

As bas as this sounds, I really hope I wouldn't give birth on 9/11/11. I really do not want my baby to be associated with such a tragic day. And to constantly here people ask when he/she was born, I say 9/11...and then to hear countless sob stories or "I remember where I was that day".

I mean no disrespect to the people that were lost that day, but is it wrong to not want my baby associated with a major tragedy? :(


----------



## tl682

Heather9603 said:


> Okay so I just saw what my EDD would be if I conceived this cycle and its 9/11/11.
> 
> As bas as this sounds, I really hope I wouldn't give birth on 9/11/11. I really do not want my baby to be associated with such a tragic day. And to constantly here people ask when he/she was born, I say 9/11...and then to hear countless sob stories or "I remember where I was that day".
> 
> I mean no disrespect to the people that were lost that day, but is it wrong to not want my baby associated with a major tragedy? :(

I thought about the same thing!! If I were to be preggers this time around, I would be due on September 15th, or something like that. I keep thinking about how I wouldn't want to give birth early...


----------



## tl682

Happy holidays everybody!! Xoxo :)


----------



## Blondie87

Heather, if I ovulate and got preggers this cycle, my EDD based on my *LMP* would be 9/11 too. Not based on ovulation date though.. obviously.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I don't know why it bothers me. But I just feel like people would want to keep telling me their stories of "I remember where I was on 9/11" when I'm talking about the beautiful birth of my baby! 

But I hope I would go into labor 5 days early because then baby would be born on our Anniversary! Eek! I hope this is my month, I want an 8th anniversary baby!


----------



## tatorcake

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Heather9603

I feel like I am having the most care free 2 ww ever! I'm 7dpo and I don't feel myself stressing at all. Granted I didn't get my cross hairs until I was 5 dpo, so I've only known for a fact I have ovulated for two days now. But I still do not seem to be obsessing about every little pain or feeling.

Although I do have to say I was hoping to see a temp drop this morning :blush: 

*Edit* Wanting to see a temp drop as in since this is about implantation time, I was wanting to see a drop in my temp to signal that was happening hehe


----------



## shelly793

I hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!!!! I had an amazing Christmas with my daughter, hubby and in-laws. My Family was supposed to come over today but this snow we got messed that up :(


----------



## Anne24

Aww I am sorry CLW about the AF. Hoping next month to be your month hun.

How are every one else doing?

As for me, about to ovulate this Wednesday-29th. But I am not temping, not using opk this time, dont wanna stress the fertile period being covered stuff.


----------



## liz_legend

Hey ladies...

We told the in-laws on the 23rd. They were so excited. We also told DH's grandparents, 2 aunts, 1 uncle, and 1 cousin, and 2 siblings. That's like his whole "immediate" extended family......

:)

We didn't tell my extended family as of yet b/c they're too big and talk too much!!
I have like *30 FIRST cousins*, 9 uncles, 10 aunts! 
So we'll wait another month or so to tell all of them!

Oh, and I did a bad thing.

I kinda flipped on my FIL about 2 days after we told them. He was PISSING me off at christmas dinner in my BIL's house. He kept bitching about the fact that my work (an international governmental organization) doesn't staff its workforce with a majority of US citizens. I was trying to explain to him that they're not allowed to b/c we're "required" to have a mix of all cultures in certain percentages etc... and so thus have a very eclectic workforce and by default don't have a lot of staff that care about US politics b/c they're here on work visas from other countries b/c that's how we're set up... 

And he started getting all agitated....

him: _"well, if they're in the US, they should care about US politics."_ 
me: "_why? they don't get to vote, they don't get to speak their opinions. Like me! I don't get to vote!" _(I'm just a greencard holder for another year before I can apply for citizenship).
him: "_well, you care about politics! You and DH like Obama!!"_ (We're the *black sheep* of the family. Everyone else is a Republican and they don't like that we don't agree with them!!)

Anyway, I started getting really upset and got up from the dinner table (it was really only us two left sitting) and said,

me: "I can't talk about this anymore. It's really stressing me and I don't want to discuss it"

And then I broke down and cried in the other room.

My DH went to him right after and said "why are you doing this? she's already stressed as it is."

And came to comfort me...

He apologized later.

And I texted him last night saying that I'm sorry my hormones got the best of me. He responded with "Merry Christmas :o)" 

I usually get along with him great. But I couldn't just walk away from this small issue that we always have when it comes to politics..... DH refuses to discuss it normally with them b/c they always feel they have to convince us that we're wrong and misguided and can't take the fact that we simply don't agree and it's okay to NOT agree on this!

sigh..

I just feel like the whole weekend and announcement was *tainted *by it b/c of all the tears I shed this weekend.

I cried another time in front of his mom. I'm just learning to drive stick (and on top of it, I only got my drivers license about 6 months ago since I have always lived in a very metro-accessible city til now. So as it is, I'm generally nervous about driving an automatic but at least it's easier than a manual! And "my car", which we bought off DH's sister is a manual SUV!). 
They were all insisting I drive them back home on Christmas Eve in our SUV in the DARK, in an area I've never driven, and WITHOUT my glasses! I haven't driven the car in like a month and I was so nervous about the fact that I'd be driving my SIL.

So in total, 
I cried on Christmas Eve (about being pressured to drive everyone and wasn't asked, but told to; DH in the end did it and we agreed that I was too nervous to do it! I've only driven in an industrial area near our house so far & not even on the small streets in our neighborhood!!!) 
& Christmas Day (when I argued with my FIL).

Bummed about that still.. Because I feel like I ruined their excitement about our pregnancy the previous day.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz, don't let it have you bummed. It is your hormones. You do not control who your job hires so let it go. You have a sticky bean so I need you to think happy thoughts and stay positive.:hugs: I know he was just voicing his opinion but geeze know when to stop. LOL I don't think he was trying to upset you some people are just so passion about things and don't know when to stop. I hope you get to feeling better. :flower:


----------



## shelly793

:hugs::hugs: Liz I'm sorry you had a rough weekend :hugs::hugs:There are 2 thing I absouletly refuse to talk about at my Inlaws, Religion and Politics. Unfortunatelly my brain to mouth filter does not work well and I say the first thing I think. Atleast your DH was supportive and comforting. And you shouldn't take the blame, there were 2 people in thats convo. he could have walked away and not been such an ass.


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks gals...
My hubby is trying to boycott me using the word "tainted".

All I've said to him for 48 hrs was that word when I was bummy...

He's like "no, they understand!!" and all I keep thinking about is: great, I'm the DIL who is hormonal and nuts... I bet my other SIL (their other son's wife) didn't freak out on them at all and she's been pregnant twice :( She's too polite normally anyway...

sigh.

I want this 2 weeks to hurry up so we get an U/S pic so I can send it to them so they can be excited again....

Maybe it was a lot to have us stay at their house for 4 days this early in my pregnancy and I went nuts :(


----------



## Heather9603

Aww Liz, sorry you were so stressed this weekend.


----------



## tatorcake

Sorry Liz,Don't worrie I would had cried to ,and im sure they are still excited about the baby .


----------



## tatorcake

Well I went today for my cd 3 bloodwork even though its cd4 and I go Wen. for my hsg kinda scared they are going to tell me my left tube is closed so even worse they wont tell me anything and Ill have to wait for days to get the results


----------



## Heather9603

tatorcake said:


> Well I went today for my cd 3 bloodwork even though its cd4 and I go Wen. for my hsg kinda scared they are going to tell me my left tube is closed so even worse they wont tell me anything and Ill have to wait for days to get the results

Aww sorry hun. :hugs: I hope you get good news.

If your left tube is closed, is there anyway they can track what months you are ovulating from your right one?


----------



## Heather9603

Does anyone know if my temp has to drop below my cover line to count as an implantation drop? My temp was rising and staying up, and it dropped .4 degrees this morning. Its still above cover line but I hope its a good sign!


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so I just compared this chart with last month. My temp didn't fluctuate at all last 2ww. It just went up and stayed up until my big drop before :witch: showed. EEK! I was not obsessing until this morning...lol.

And to make matters worse I think we are going to Memphis, TN to visit Dh's family this weekend. I was wanting to test Friday morning (at 12 DPO) but I really don't want to be POAS in his grandma's bathroom...lol. Even if I wait til AF is due, that would be Sunday morning (We are not leaving til Monday) But I guess it would be good to get a BFP and be able to tell his family in person.


----------



## tatorcake

yes I will have to go in for us and they can tell me. With me and DH going threw the fertility crap I will get 3 to 4 of them in fisrt 2weeks after af so, if im not ov on left it wont be so hard on me but she says my left tube can steal the egg from my right side so we could still BD but we would hold off on the iui since it cost $$$$$


----------



## tatorcake

Heather9603 said:


> Okay so I just compared this chart with last month. My temp didn't fluctuate at all last 2ww. It just went up and stayed up until my big drop before :witch: showed. EEK! I was not obsessing until this morning...lol.
> 
> And to make matters worse I think we are going to Memphis, TN to visit Dh's family this weekend. I was wanting to test Friday morning (at 12 DPO) but I really don't want to be POAS in his grandma's bathroom...lol. Even if I wait til AF is due, that would be Sunday morning (We are not leaving til Monday) But I guess it would be good to get a BFP and be able to tell his family in person.

That is a nice dip cross fingers ,toes and LOTS OF :dust::dust:


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Does anyone know if my temp has to drop below my cover line to count as an implantation drop? My temp was rising and staying up, and it dropped .4 degrees this morning. Its still above cover line but I hope its a good sign!

no, it doesn't. you can look at my chart if you want...


----------



## shelly793

Good luck Heather FXed for you :dust:

Tator, I was stalkin your chart and we have almost the same cycle. Will you still be able to try while they are doing all the testing?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if my temp has to drop below my cover line to count as an implantation drop? My temp was rising and staying up, and it dropped .4 degrees this morning. Its still above cover line but I hope its a good sign!
> 
> no, it doesn't. you can look at my chart if you want...Click to expand...

Now I just got a bit more excited :happydance:

I'm think I will test Thursday (at 11 dpo) Because I would like to know as soon as possible if its a :bfp: before we go out of town. That way I can run to the store and get some sort of gift for Dh's parents. I know it would be early, and I have had a chemical pregnancy before, but it would be SO nice to tell them in person!

Maybe something like some onesies that say "I love my grandma/grandpa" on them. I guess maybe I could go ahead and get them, I'll need them someday....right :winkwink:


----------



## tatorcake

clw369 said:


> Good luck Heather FXed for you :dust:
> 
> Tator, I was stalkin your chart and we have almost the same cycle. Will you still be able to try while they are doing all the testing?[/QUO
> 
> 
> The hsg is done between cd 5 and cd10 so ,at this point I would not even Ov yet they say it can help get you prego for 3 months after its done it's kinda like cleaning the cobwebs out lol .So I'm Praying I Ov on left side and the boys or girls catch the egg this month


----------



## Heather9603

Okay why are people so stupid? This girl posted a picture last night on FB of her 8 month old nephew with his new big boy car seat. People were commenting that he was too young. I mentioned that the MINIMUM seat requirements were 20 lbs and one year old. She said he met that 20 lbs so he'd be using this seat, bla bla. Then someone posted a link to the DMV website for Ohio and said that even if he met the 20 lbs, he still has to be over 1 year. 

She deleted ALL of our comments and is now posting a picture of him IN the car IN this seat. Seriously, he is so tiny!

Is it wrong of me to want to comment with "Hope you don't get pulled over since thats illegal"


----------



## tatorcake

Clw I just realized we are pretty much the same how funny is that kinda nice to have someone right along with ya .I am anywere from 24 to 27 day cycle I was 24 for 3 or 4 month then did around of clomid which made me go back to 27 days . Not sure if I answered your question about you were asking on the other post if not let me know .


----------



## tatorcake

Heather9603 said:


> Okay why are people so stupid? This girl posted a picture last night on FB of her 8 month old nephew with his new big boy car seat. People were commenting that he was too young. I mentioned that the MINIMUM seat requirements were 20 lbs and one year old. She said he met that 20 lbs so he'd be using this seat, bla bla. Then someone posted a link to the DMV website for Ohio and said that even if he met the 20 lbs, he still has to be over 1 year.
> 
> She deleted ALL of our comments and is now posting a picture of him IN the car IN this seat. Seriously, he is so tiny!
> 
> Is it wrong of me to want to comment with "Hope you don't get pulled over since thats illegal"

I would be the bitch that commented mother are suppose to keep are children safe not put them in harms way ,but thats just me pray she gets some common sence before anything bad happens .


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Okay why are people so stupid? This girl posted a picture last night on FB of her 8 month old nephew with his new big boy car seat. People were commenting that he was too young. I mentioned that the MINIMUM seat requirements were 20 lbs and one year old. She said he met that 20 lbs so he'd be using this seat, bla bla. Then someone posted a link to the DMV website for Ohio and said that even if he met the 20 lbs, he still has to be over 1 year.
> 
> She deleted ALL of our comments and is now posting a picture of him IN the car IN this seat. Seriously, he is so tiny!
> 
> Is it wrong of me to want to comment with "Hope you don't get pulled over since thats illegal"

I really hope she gets pulled over versus somthing happening. Seriously, can't you go to the fire department and they can help you with getting your child in the right seat.:shrug: I am not sure everywhere else. But here in Texas you can take you car and the carseat to the fire department and they will help you install it and tell you when to change it. I would not publicly let everyone know that I don't care about the law.


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Okay why are people so stupid? This girl posted a picture last night on FB of her 8 month old nephew with his new big boy car seat. People were commenting that he was too young. I mentioned that the MINIMUM seat requirements were 20 lbs and one year old. She said he met that 20 lbs so he'd be using this seat, bla bla. Then someone posted a link to the DMV website for Ohio and said that even if he met the 20 lbs, he still has to be over 1 year.
> 
> She deleted ALL of our comments and is now posting a picture of him IN the car IN this seat. Seriously, he is so tiny!
> 
> Is it wrong of me to want to comment with "Hope you don't get pulled over since thats illegal"
> 
> I really hope she gets pulled over versus somthing happening. Seriously, can't you go to the fire department and they can help you with getting your child in the right seat.:shrug: I am not sure everywhere else. But here in Texas you can take you car and the carseat to the fire department and they will help you install it and tell you when to change it. I would not publicly let everyone know that I don't care about the law.Click to expand...

I think its more annoying that this is NOT her child, its her great nephew. If someone did that to my kid that I was entrusting to baby sit him, I'd be PISSED!


----------



## tatorcake

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Okay why are people so stupid? This girl posted a picture last night on FB of her 8 month old nephew with his new big boy car seat. People were commenting that he was too young. I mentioned that the MINIMUM seat requirements were 20 lbs and one year old.  She said he met that 20 lbs so he'd be using this seat, bla bla. Then someone posted a link to the DMV website for Ohio and said that even if he met the 20 lbs, he still has to be over 1 year.
> 
> She deleted ALL of our comments and is now posting a picture of him IN the car IN this seat. Seriously, he is so tiny!
> 
> Is it wrong of me to want to comment with "Hope you don't get pulled over since thats illegal"
> 
> I really hope she gets pulled over versus somthing happening. Seriously, can't you go to the fire department and they can help you with getting your child in the right seat.:shrug: I am not sure everywhere else. But here in Texas you can take you car and the carseat to the fire department and they will help you install it and tell you when to change it. I would not publicly let everyone know that I don't care about the law.Click to expand...




Florida has that to, some of the fire station will give you a free car seat ,put it in for you and everything Children come first in everything .At least in my book they do


----------



## tatorcake

I so dont feel like cooking dinner and :dishes: maybe if i'm lucky I can talk hubby into take out .lol


----------



## Blondie87

Trust me Heather, I know what you mean. I see that WAY too often. I am a car seat technician. Real title is Child Passenger Safety Technician. Thankfully most of the people I talk to listen to me and keep their kiddos rear facing beyond a year. But I know a lot of people who have lost friends by saying something about their car seat usage! It's crazy.


----------



## Heather9603

I mean granted we are really tall people, and chances are our kids will be TALL. But even if they are above the 20 or 30 pounds I will keep them rear facing til 1 year. You can just go and get a bigger rear facing seat.


----------



## Blondie87

Heather9603 said:


> I mean granted we are really tall people, and chances are our kids will be TALL. But even if they are above the 20 or 30 pounds I will keep them rear facing til 1 year. You can just go and get a bigger rear facing seat.

DH and I are tall too. There are seats that keep kiddos rear facing til 45 lbs now. It's 500% safer to keep kids rear facing until 3 years old. My personal age for turning kids forward facing is 4, granted that they are under the limits. That's when their spines are more fused together. Heather, if you look at my FB page I have good video on my wall that shows why it's so much safer. Because of what she's learned from me, my neighbor still has her small 35 lb 4.5 year old rear facing. She actually prefers to be rear facing.


----------



## tatorcake

I'm so stoked Ladies Wenesday is the big day I'll find out if Im still in the running on my ttc journey Please keep fingers ,toes crossed for me ,I am having to go by myself as DH cant take anymore work off then he has to with us doing the iui next month, if I'm still open , Its only a 45 min drive so its not going to be to bad but if I hear the words closed it's going to be the longest drive ever, not sure how I will take it , All I can do is put it in the lords hands , If I'm not meant to have another child then I will have to accept it and move on .I am so scared , On the other hand I am starting clomid cd5 threw 9 I dont want to miss this chance if I am open and tubes get cleaned out and maybe just maybe we can get are bfp before the iui's .please say a little pray for me I need all I can get right now


----------



## Heather9603

Temp spiked back up today :happydance: Maybe it was an implantation dip, maybe not. I guess I'll find out in a few days!


----------



## liz_legend

Hubby made duck for dinner for me & my cousin & his gf yesterday :flower:
 



Attached Files:







163212_10150112314305856_509690855_8026257_3663453_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Temp spiked back up today :happydance: Maybe it was an implantation dip, maybe not. I guess I'll find out in a few days!

awesome!


----------



## tatorcake

Heather9603 said:


> Temp spiked back up today :happydance: Maybe it was an implantation dip, maybe not. I guess I'll find out in a few days!

I hope this is your month that would be awesome :happydance:


----------



## Heather9603

tatorcake said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Temp spiked back up today :happydance: Maybe it was an implantation dip, maybe not. I guess I'll find out in a few days!
> 
> I hope this is your month that would be awesome :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too. I've always wanted a September baby. Plus if I found out before we went out of town, we could tell Dh's parents in person. That would mean a lot to them because I know its already hard that we live so far away.


----------



## tatorcake

That would be so nice ,I thought of a million ways to tell my Dh parents if we were to ever get prego so many good ideas just have wait to wait for my bfp .


----------



## tatorcake

I was just wondering as I sit here ,waiting for a update ,does anybody talk like we talk on this thread on there facebook ,I know I dont, I dont even mention baby or ttc on it I just dont .I guess On here I can express the way I feel with other wonderful ladies going threw the samething


----------



## liz_legend

We aren't ready to announce that we're pregnant (nor that we were trying!) on FB yet...

We're actually trying to figure out if we'll announce on 9w or on 11w+3days (my 27th birthday)


----------



## tatorcake

I was one that really didnt wont anybody to know intill I was out of the dangerzone ,but good friends seem to catch on when you go out to dinner and everybody is having a beer or glass of wine with dinner and I ordered water with lemon


----------



## liz_legend

when is the official "danger zone"?


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> when is the official "danger zone"?

I think 12-13 weeks is less likely to miscarry. But 26-27 weeks is when the baby is what they call viable. The one most people worry the most about is 12-13 weeks. I say 12-13 weeks because some doctors say 12 weeks is the 2nd trimester and othes may say 13weeks is.


----------



## ready4onemore

tatorcake said:


> I was just wondering as I sit here ,waiting for a update ,does anybody talk like we talk on this thread on there facebook ,I know I dont, I dont even mention baby or ttc on it I just dont .I guess On here I can express the way I feel with other wonderful ladies going threw the samething

No is don't either. The doctor that did my TR was on a local station here and I watched it online and clicked "like it" and of course it came up on my page that I liked it and this guy they knew me since I was kid made a comment. He said you are little to old to be thinking about kids. I was burning up made:growlmad:. The only people that know I am TTC is few friends and one family member.


----------



## liz_legend

ugh, sucks that my birthday falls on 11w & 3 days!
I think DH wants to announce after 8 weeks!
I think I want to do 12weeks...

how's everyone doing today?


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> He said you are little to old to be thinking about kids. I was burning up made:growlmad:.

Can I punch him for you?


----------



## tatorcake

My dr. says 12 weeks but ,To be honest your never out of the dangerzone intill that baby is born and you here him/her cry


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> He said you are little to old to be thinking about kids. I was burning up made:growlmad:.
> 
> Can I punch him for you?Click to expand...

Yes you can. :haha:





tatorcake said:


> My dr. says 12 weeks but ,To be honest your never out of the dangerzone intill that baby is born and you here him/her cry

I totally agree with you.


----------



## liz_legend

okay, so the general consensus is to wait til 12 weeks to announce thing on FB, right?


----------



## Blondie87

liz_legend said:


> okay, so the general consensus is to wait til 12 weeks to announce thing on FB, right?

Yes, I **may** even wait til I'm 12 weeks to tell most of my family. I'd tell my little sister right away. Not so much that I think anything will happen again, it's that I think THEY will think something will happen because of what happened before. I think I just want to wait til he/she looks like a baby. When I can give them an u/s picture that has a nice profile, and can tell them that I saw the baby moving and everything. Until then, I just think they'd all worry.

But as tator said, you are never really *safe*, not until you hear that baby cry.


----------



## Heather9603

Wow, I don't think I've ever washed a kids head so fast in my life!

I babysit my neighbors grandson (his mom had him as a teen and she lives elsewhere now, but used to live across the street) I've watched him since he was just over a year and he's almost 3 now.

Well I watch him on Tuesday nights because his mom waitresses. Her mom comes to pick him up when she gets off work around 9:30 and then brings him to his moms apartment. Well I get him ready for bed, dinner, bath, jammies and usually he konks out around 8:30 or 9.

Well its 8 pm, he just got in the tub and *knock knock knock*

I scoop him up in a towel and set him on the bath matt and told him to stay there so I could get the door (Since I'm obviously not going to leave him IN the water and go downstairs)

His grandma said to go ahead and finish his bath real quick, and get his jammies on.

Seriously did it in less then 5 minutes haha!


----------



## tatorcake

Cross FX and toes today is my big day Ill let everybody know as soon as I know


----------



## liz_legend

tatorcake said:


> Cross FX and toes today is my big day Ill let everybody know as soon as I know

I hope the doctor says that everything's good!


----------



## Heather9603

Waiting for DH to leave so I can :test: I really don't want to do it when he's around and I want to be able to surprise him somehow.


----------



## liz_legend

well????????????????


----------



## Heather9603

:bfn: Boo. But its still early. I'm only dpo. I just wanted to test before we leave tomorrow. I'll need to get some good Frer tests that I don't need to dip in a cup to use so I can test at his grandma's house :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

I was still BFN at 10 DPO. I got my + at 11 DPO


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> :bfn: Boo. But its still early. I'm only dpo. I just wanted to test before we leave tomorrow. I'll need to get some good Frer tests that I don't need to dip in a cup to use so I can test at his grandma's house :haha:

:hugs: Was it the FMU? Sometimes that makes a difference. I am 9DPO and I am trying to hold out until I am 14DPO.


----------



## apriln1982

Can I join the fun? I am due to ovulate in three days. I'm going to be testing on Jan. 15th. Wish me luck!


----------



## ready4onemore

apriln1982 said:


> Can I join the fun? I am due to ovulate in three days. I'm going to be testing on Jan. 15th. Wish me luck!

Welcome April. You have to tell us a story about how you and your SO met or your wedding story. You can go back and read all of ours if you like.


----------



## liz_legend

Welcome April,
If you want to join us, you'll have to tell us a little about how you and your OH met :)

We've all had to share stories as part of the "initiation" process....


----------



## shelly793

Hey girls, I hope everyone is good today :) You all have been busy!!! I have been trying to catch up. 
:hugs: Heather :hugs: Maybe its still too early FXed for your BFP:dust:
Good Luck Tator :thumbup: 
Welcome April :hi::flower:
Liz - I got my EPO 
And :hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## liz_legend

I took 120 mg on CD 5, 6, 7
then 160 mg on CD 8, 9


----------



## liz_legend

TL, where is your new siggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> I took 120 mg on CD 5, 6, 7
> then 160 mg on CD 8, 9

I thought you take EPO every day? The ones I got are 1000mg soft gels


----------



## liz_legend

oh crap!!! 
hahahaha

Sorry, that was for SOY!!!

Ya, EPO, everyday til ovulation!!!!


----------



## shelly793

liz_legend said:


> oh crap!!!
> hahahaha
> 
> Sorry, that was for SOY!!!
> 
> Ya, EPO, everyday til ovulation!!!!

I can tell you have alot on your mind hahahahha


----------



## liz_legend

Mine were 1000mg too :)
is it the yellow bottle? Think it's called Spring Valley or something..


----------



## apriln1982

My husband and I met because he was my parents' exterminator. I was living with them with my toddler working and trying to get back on my feet and my husband would come in once a month and look at my picture on the wall and say hi to my daughter until one day he asked my dad for permission to take me on a date. I'd never even met him and I came home from work to find his phone number on the counter. I had no intention of calling him but decided that would be rude so I called just to tell him I wasn't interested in starting a relationship with anyone but thanks only I didn't quite get those words out because he was making me laugh so much. Now here we are after four years, trying to have our own baby.


----------



## liz_legend

adorable story!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Very cute story.


----------



## shelly793

Did you ever go get your hair done? I went last night and got mine done.


----------



## shelly793

I love that story, Isn't it funny how we find love when were not even looking for it:)


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, got my hair cut :)


----------



## apriln1982

I seem to find a lot of things I'm not looking for I just wish baby #2 would be that easy! DH had a vasectomy 8 years ago but when they did a semen analysis they found 10% of his sperm alive and well so they gave us some tips on maximizing our chances. This is our first cycle trying them so I really, really hope it works.


----------



## liz_legend

so DH hasn't had a reversal done yet?


----------



## apriln1982

No we're working on getting it scheduled but the doctor told us we could still try in the meantime. I've gotten pregnant by DH once already but had a MC so we know it's possible. The doc told us that the more he gets turned on the more sperm his body produces so he advised us to try getting him turned on several times through the day and then before doing the BD we should get him close and then stop and wait for him to calm down, rinse and repeat until it almost starts to hurt and then we BD. But a word of advice if any of you want to try this... don't tell your DH why you're doing it. The pressure makes it really difficult for them to perform I've found. Just do your best to turn him on as much as possible and let him enjoy it. Maybe tell him it's a game, the denial part, lol.


----------



## liz_legend

I know a girl who studied the subject for school and she said that watching "movies" helps produce more swimmers as well....


----------



## apriln1982

Well yeah 'cause it gets them going. I'm off of work today so I plan on making a day of it. Wish me luck. :winkwink:


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: Boo. But its still early. I'm only dpo. I just wanted to test before we leave tomorrow. I'll need to get some good Frer tests that I don't need to dip in a cup to use so I can test at his grandma's house :haha:
> 
> :hugs: Was it the FMU? Sometimes that makes a difference. I am 9DPO and I am trying to hold out until I am 14DPO.Click to expand...

Yeah it was FMU. Thats why I was waiting for him to leave, I really had to pee! :haha:


----------



## tatorcake

I will not be joining yall in ttc as today I found out my left tube was complety block do freaking depressed good luck to all of yall and tons of baby dust


----------



## Heather9603

tatorcake said:


> I will not be joining yall in ttc as today I found out my left tube was complety block do freaking depressed good luck to all of yall and tons of baby dust

Aww I am so sorry :nope: :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

tatorcake said:


> I will not be joining yall in ttc as today I found out my left tube was complety block do freaking depressed good luck to all of yall and tons of baby dust


:hugs: You can still ovulate out of the right tube. Don't give up just yet sweetie. Praying for you.


----------



## liz_legend

tatorcake, i responded on the other thread. I agree with ready4onemore... you could still have a baby...


----------



## tatorcake

I dont have a right tube


----------



## ready4onemore

tatorcake said:


> I dont have a right tube

:hugs: Oh I am so sorry. But I have heard that some women get prego after they have hsg even when they were told they were blocked. Still praying for you.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm sorry hun. I didn't know.
((hug))

I cannot imagine what you both must be thinking or feeling...

Take a moment to love eachother. This isn't the end. There's always adoption or possibly a miracle....


----------



## tatorcake

I seen the xray it was pretty blocked and were not into adoption , Dh hubby has no kids of his own thats why we did the reversal almost 3 years ago is so we could have one between us . W


----------



## Blondie87

Isn't there surgical methods of getting it unblocked? Or doing you guys have money for IVF?


----------



## liz_legend

what about a surrogate?


----------



## Heather9603

Well another :bfn: this morning :cry:

But my temp did go up. I'm taking my BBT along with us and I plan on temping still. I want to see if that temp drops or not. I've got some pregnancy tests and I'm throwing them in my cosmetics bag and if my temp stays up til Saturday (which would be the day before my period, it normally drops two days before) then I will be peeing on a stick in my husbands grandma's bathroom! :haha:

And the worst part was I was having trouble sleeping, and having the most VIVID dreams about :bfp:'s. But it was like a dream within a dream thing. I would be dreaming I was getting a + test, then my dream self would wake up and eralize it was a dream, so I would wake up to go and test....(and then repeat like 5 times, I must have had inception in my head because it was a dream within a dream within a dream.....lol)

The last one I was testing and it felt REALLY real, and in the dream I went "I hope this isn't a dream". Everything was so vivid, it was his grandma's bathroom and her house (where as most of the time scenery changes in my dreams to random places) I hope that dream comes true and I'm standing in the bathroom Saturday looking at my :bfp:


----------



## shelly793

Tator, Sorry you are going thru this :hugs: Like blondie said, Are there any proceedures they can do? A friend of mine is almost 12wks now and both of her tubes were blocked, she was so suprised b/c her doc said it wouldn't happen. So there is still a shot. :hugs:

Ive got my FXed for you Heather :dust:


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Well another :bfn: this morning :cry:
> 
> But my temp did go up. I'm taking my BBT along with us and I plan on temping still. I want to see if that temp drops or not. I've got some pregnancy tests and I'm throwing them in my cosmetics bag and if my temp stays up til Saturday (which would be the day before my period, it normally drops two days before) then I will be peeing on a stick in my husbands grandma's bathroom! :haha:
> 
> And the worst part was I was having trouble sleeping, and having the most VIVID dreams about :bfp:'s. But it was like a dream within a dream thing. I would be dreaming I was getting a + test, then my dream self would wake up and eralize it was a dream, so I would wake up to go and test....(and then repeat like 5 times, I must have had inception in my head because it was a dream within a dream within a dream.....lol)
> 
> The last one I was testing and it felt REALLY real, and in the dream I went "I hope this isn't a dream". Everything was so vivid, it was his grandma's bathroom and her house (where as most of the time scenery changes in my dreams to random places) I hope that dream comes true and I'm standing in the bathroom Saturday looking at my :bfp:

Your temps are way too high to not get a BFP!!


----------



## liz_legend

WHY IS everyone MIA?


----------



## Heather9603

Cuz I'm packin! lol


----------



## liz_legend

but i'm bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well, not really, I'm actually working on an excel file for work... but still!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey I am here.

Liz can you go to my journal and look at my chart and tell me what you think?

Heather, fxd for you.


----------



## liz_legend

I found your journal... don't see a link for your chart.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> I found your journal... don't see a link for your chart.

Oops sorry top of page 12.


----------



## liz_legend

Ready, confused by your post.

Your journal is only 4 pages long on my view (I've customized how many posts are listed on every page so that's obviously different from how you view BNB.)

Can you please just enter the link?

You should also really put it in your signature!! :)


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I am driving myself crazy.

1st. I hate packing, it stresses me out. And then my DH complains about packing when all he has to do is pack his clothes. I pack all my clothes, the bathroom stuff, the computer, dvds, cd's, mp3 player, etc, everything for the dogs bla bla bla. 

and 2nd. The stupid :bfn:. I know I tested early, but I still hate them. But yet I can't resist peeing on those sticks, I just hope to see a positive early. Rationally I know my timing of sex was good, my temps are still up, I had what could be an implantation dip, and I have breasts that hurt worse then they have ever hurt before. But then I have these AF cramps. I know thats a sign too but I just keep feeling like I'll see a temp drop soon.

I hate this whole waiting game :(


----------



## liz_legend

I know, the waiting game is the worst


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> TL, where is your new siggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got back from Montreal and had to read through everything!! Can I promise to do it by the end of the weekend?? :wacko: How are you feeling??


----------



## tl682

tatorcake said:


> I will not be joining yall in ttc as today I found out my left tube was complety block do freaking depressed good luck to all of yall and tons of baby dust

Awh, Tator. So sorry to hear that. Hang on there, honey.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, where is your new siggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from Montreal and had to read through everything!! Can I promise to do it by the end of the weekend?? :wacko: How are you feeling??Click to expand...

Wow. Did u see my FIL christnas day drama??

Ya, I'll forgive ur lack of a siggy thru the weekend.


----------



## Heather9603

bnbing from the highway! so ready to get there. have like an hour to go. i cant sleep at all because im either wondering why i have af cramps or my neck hurts. at least the dogs are behaving!


----------



## liz_legend

Drive safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anne24

I am simply sneaking through at this thread and find that I have a lot of catching up to do:haha: Hubby has been working from home through all this week and have had people at our place, so hardly got time to do bnb.

Liz I am so sorry what happened over xmas.:hugs: I hope things are all good now.

Heather FXed that you get a BFP this month.

I think I dont stand a chance this month coz we couldnt time the "deed" this month:growlmad:

To all the others HI, sorry couldnt reply individually and a very happy new year to every one. 

Hopefully will again be active from Monday onwards.


----------



## liz_legend

Happy New Year, Anne :)


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, where is your new siggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from Montreal and had to read through everything!! Can I promise to do it by the end of the weekend?? :wacko: How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Did u see my FIL christnas day drama??
> 
> Ya, I'll forgive ur lack of a siggy thru the weekend.Click to expand...

I totally understand about your FIL drama -- Some things that FIL's shouldn't talk about with their DIL's and SIL's are politics and religion. The worst part was that he knew your views about this in the first place and still went and badgered you, which is annoying. Try to not think about it. Think about better things, like being preggers!! Will get to work on my siggy tomorrow :thumbup:. Happy New Year to everybody!! May 2011 bring more bfps and be the year we all bring little ones into this world!!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> May 2011 bring more bfps and be the year we all bring little ones into this world!!

*Amen *to that!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Wishing all you lovely ladies a very Happy New Year and hoping that the new year brings many BFPs as well as many healty babies.​


----------



## Heather9603

ugh I wish I knew if I could drink or not, temp was above coverline but barely. But it was also a sleep deprived temp and an hour early due to waking up and needing to pee. Af cramps ar gone, and I had the tiniest, almost unnotciable brownish/pinkish spotting. I had to squint to see it on the toilet paper. We shall see how tomorrows temp goes, i will betesting if its up. so lets hope my bratty dog shut UP so i can sleep! lol.

but the plae w are going to gives free champagne at midnight, so a few sips wont hurt! im not muc for going out, especially a new years but were seeing friends we havnt seen for a long tme s it will be fun!

everyone be safe! lot of drunk drivers out tonight! 

i hope i can updte u all ith a:bfp: tomorow!


----------



## Heather9603

sorry for all the typos! phones keys are slow haha


----------



## apriln1982

Bah. Here it is O day and I had a whole day off of work so I had big plans for DH but he woke up sick with flu-like symptoms. I am sooo disappointed. We did a BD the day before yesterday but I can't help but feeling like it won't do us any good. Le sigh.


----------



## tl682

apriln1982 said:


> Bah. Here it is O day and I had a whole day off of work so I had big plans for DH but he woke up sick with flu-like symptoms. I am sooo disappointed. We did a BD the day before yesterday but I can't help but feeling like it won't do us any good. Le sigh.

Totally understand, but sperm can live up to like 4 or 5 days, so just think about that!! My best friend, who just had twin girls over the summer, BDed 2 days before she oved, and it all worked out for her!! I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## tl682

My SIL just started injections for IVF. She's supposed to have the IVF done the first week in February. Is it bad that I'm scared that she will beat me to the punch and get preggers before me?? I feel like such a bad person for thinking that way, but it was supposed to be me first!! As bad as this sounds, I wanted to have the attention of being the first one preggers and have the first grandchild for my parents.


----------



## tl682

I forgot to say... Happy New Year!!


----------



## Heather9603

Still no news. took a test this morning but i honestly have no idea what it was. i thought i saw a faint line but my mind might have been playing tricks on me. light af cramps but nothing like id normlly have the day before the :witch: shows. temp is still above coverline. i think i need a better test and not a dollar store cheapo


----------



## tl682

Heather -- Show us a picture of the possible line.

Hey girls -- Question -- I have this strange dull ache, similar to having a side stitch after working out, on my right side, higher than my ovary. It's not usual ovary pain that I get when I ov or even at other times. More like this annoying dull ache, and it's been happening yesterday and today, usually when I walk around. Did I just pull something?? I did go skiing last week, so maybe I pulled something then?? Could this be anything else??


----------



## tl682

Liz, I set up my fertility friend acct and added a chart :) How do I link it and do my siggy??


----------



## tl682

OMG, where is everybody??


----------



## Heather9603

Im bnbing from my phone so no way to post it and the suspected line has already faded.


----------



## Heather9603

Well I got a temp drop and Im spotting, the :witch: will show soon. Guess Im out for my September baby :cry:


----------



## Anne24

I am so sorry Heather. But as they say you are not out till the witch shows.


----------



## apriln1982

I'm really sorry about your impending AF, Heather. But October babies are cooler anyway. I know, I have one. :winkwink:

But good news on my front. I'm sure I pinned down my O within 24 hours and DH started feeling better and stepped up to the plate so we did do a BD last night which is exciting. I had some cramping last night and my cervix is higher and softer this morning and there was a large dollop of blood (?) which doesn't usually happen to me around O but I know there's no way it's AF so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, I set up my fertility friend acct and added a chart :) How do I link it and do my siggy??


To add a FF ticker to your BNB signature posts

BNB > User CP > Edit Signature > Cut & paste this:
[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/xxxxx][img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/xxxxxx/ttc.png[/img][/url]
you'll have to replace the xxxxxx with the # you have. You can find your unique # by clicking this link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/myhomepage.php It will be at the end of the hyperlink when the page loads.


----------



## Heather9603

Well she showed her ugly face. I was really wanting a septmber baby cuz our anniversary is september 6th.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> My SIL just started injections for IVF. She's supposed to have the IVF done the first week in February. Is it bad that I'm scared that she will beat me to the punch and get preggers before me?? I feel like such a bad person for thinking that way, but it was supposed to be me first!! As bad as this sounds, I wanted to have the attention of being the first one preggers and have the first grandchild for my parents.

It's totally normal honey.

I was bummed that my SIL was pregnant first. But I took comfort in the fact that soon I'd be the next one pregnant (this what I was telling myself last year)

Imagine my delight when she got pregnant AGAIN before me. :cry: I wanted to be the one to give them all the 2nd grandchild. Well, she's due to pop that one any day now...


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Well she showed her ugly face. I was really wanting a septmber baby cuz our anniversary is september 6th.

I'm sorry hun. Having an October baby would be nice too.. This way you could be 8 months pregnant on your anniversary and hubby can pamper you :)


----------



## Anne24

Ready

Congratulationssssssssss on your BFP. Just read it on the SMEP thread. So happy for you 

Liz

You have to update the thread title to 3 bfps:happydance:


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL just started injections for IVF. She's supposed to have the IVF done the first week in February. Is it bad that I'm scared that she will beat me to the punch and get preggers before me?? I feel like such a bad person for thinking that way, but it was supposed to be me first!! As bad as this sounds, I wanted to have the attention of being the first one preggers and have the first grandchild for my parents.
> 
> It's totally normal honey.
> 
> I was bummed that my SIL was pregnant first. But I took comfort in the fact that soon I'd be the next one pregnant (this what I was telling myself last year)
> 
> Imagine my delight when she got pregnant AGAIN before me. :cry: I wanted to be the one to give them all the 2nd grandchild. Well, she's due to pop that one any day now...Click to expand...

Thank you, Liz. I feel better about it. I'll be linking up my siggy today, so look out for it :)
Heather -- So sorry, honey. FXed for next month!!


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Ready
> 
> Congratulationssssssssss on your BFP. Just read it on the SMEP thread. So happy for you
> 
> Liz
> 
> You have to update the thread title to 3 bfps:happydance:

Wait, is this true?? OMG!! Congrats!!


----------



## tl682

Liz, did my siggy work??


----------



## tl682

Why is it not popping up??


----------



## liz_legend

Did u enter the code in the "edit signature " section of BNB?


----------



## tl682

I sure did. Why can't I seem to get this right?? I'm so much smarter than this... I think.


----------



## shelly793

tl682 said:


> My SIL just started injections for IVF. She's supposed to have the IVF done the first week in February. Is it bad that I'm scared that she will beat me to the punch and get preggers before me?? I feel like such a bad person for thinking that way, but it was supposed to be me first!! As bad as this sounds, I wanted to have the attention of being the first one preggers and have the first grandchild for my parents.

It's not bad at all, atleast thats what I'm telling myself. My SIL just started her shots too, they are having IVF done in Feb. I hate talking to her about it and I get so frustrated b/c my BIL dosen't even want another kid, he had a VS after he had his first 2 kids. And he is only doing it to make her happy b/c she dosent have kids. What he said to her about having a baby blows my mind, He said "the only thing I'm worried about is you turning into a b*tch when we get divorced" Key word WHEN. Wouldn't that set off some red flags?!?!?!? I just feel so sorry for the kid that is going to have to grow up in that type of enviroment!!!! Sorry this is so long I just had to vent.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Ready
> 
> Congratulationssssssssss on your BFP. Just read it on the SMEP thread. So happy for you

Another BFP?!?! Woohoo for you Ready!!! :happydance: So very happy and excited for you? :thumbup: So when did this happen and where's our big announcement from you girl? :flower:


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> It's not bad at all, atleast thats what I'm telling myself. My SIL just started her shots too, they are having IVF done in Feb. I hate talking to her about it and I get so frustrated b/c my BIL dosen't even want another kid, he had a VS after he had his first 2 kids. And he is only doing it to make her happy b/c she dosent have kids. What he said to her about having a baby blows my mind, He said "the only thing I'm worried about is you turning into a b*tch when we get divorced" Key word WHEN. Wouldn't that set off some red flags?!?!?!? I just feel so sorry for the kid that is going to have to grow up in that type of enviroment!!!! Sorry this is so long I just had to vent.

Don't apologize for venting CLW... what your BIL said is just awful! Definitely not the warm and secure environment we all hope to bring our little ones into. There's just no understanding why some people actively work to have babies they don't really care about. :shrug:


----------



## shelly793

Happy New Year to all of you WONDERFUL ladies!!!! 

Ready - CONGRATS!!!!!! (if you have your BFP)

Heather - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: 

Liz - How have you been feeling? And have you heard from Elliot? I don't think I have seen any posts recently from her?

Anne - Like the other gals said, Dont worry if you missed the OV day those little swimmers live for a few days so you should be good ;) 

Hi to everyone else I missed :flower:


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> It's not bad at all, atleast thats what I'm telling myself. My SIL just started her shots too, they are having IVF done in Feb. I hate talking to her about it and I get so frustrated b/c my BIL dosen't even want another kid, he had a VS after he had his first 2 kids. And he is only doing it to make her happy b/c she dosent have kids. What he said to her about having a baby blows my mind, He said "the only thing I'm worried about is you turning into a b*tch when we get divorced" Key word WHEN. Wouldn't that set off some red flags?!?!?!? I just feel so sorry for the kid that is going to have to grow up in that type of enviroment!!!! Sorry this is so long I just had to vent.
> 
> Don't apologize for venting CLW... what your BIL said is just awful! Definitely not the warm and secure environment we all hope to bring our little ones into. There's just no understanding why some people actively work to have babies they don't really care about. :shrug:Click to expand...

There you are Elliot :hi: I was just askin Liz where you were??? How have you been? I hope your first trimester is treating you good! Have you had your first sono yet?


----------



## liz_legend

TL, when ure posting, is the box checked underneath the message area wheree u type that says "show your signature"?


----------



## liz_legend

Congrats ready!!

I went to the doc for a bloodtest & pelvic exam today. She said my uterus felt enlarged which was a good sign. She'll call tomorrow with the hcg levels so I'm excited for that!

Our Pelvic U/S is scheduled for Jan 18 (Tuesday) for when I'll be just over 8 wks.
No symptoms really still and she said not to worry about that...


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> TL, when ure posting, is the box checked underneath the message area wheree u type that says "show your signature"?

It sure is!!


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> Congrats ready!!
> 
> I went to the doc for a bloodtest & pelvic exam today. She said my uterus felt enlarged which was a good sign. She'll call tomorrow with the hcg levels so I'm excited for that!
> 
> Our Pelvic U/S is scheduled for Jan 18 (Tuesday) for when I'll be just over 8 wks.
> No symptoms really still and she said not to worry about that...

Liz, I dont remember if you said this or not, but did you feel like AF was coming this month at all?? Starting to get all the AF symptoms and am thinking that I'm out again...


----------



## tl682

So, have that wooshy feeling down there, starting yesterday, like my period has come (sorry, tmi). I always have it 5 days before my period comes, and well yesterday was 5 days before. So, I'm thinking that it's coming... Thoughts??


----------



## shelly793

tl682 said:


> So, have that wooshy feeling down there, starting yesterday, like my period has come (sorry, tmi). I always have it 5 days before my period comes, and well yesterday was 5 days before. So, I'm thinking that it's coming... Thoughts??

I had that same "wet wooshing" feeling last month too FXed for you!!! :dust:


----------



## liz_legend

I caught my + pretty early so didn't get too many AF symptoms....

TL, abt ur signature: go into User CP > Edit Signature (do u see the ticker there still??)
Type some gibberish also in there to make sure it works. Don't forget to hit "save"!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello and thank you ladies,

Heather, I am so sorry that af came.:hugs:

TL, I have been having af like cramps all month. But some of the other ladies told me they did too.

AFM, yes I did get my :bfp: on yesterday. I tested on New year's day and it was negative. But something kept telling me that it was not over. So I had the urge to take another one on yesterday afternoon. So I did. It came back positive and I was in disbelief so I took another one. 

I went to the doctor today to confirm it as well. Because I had the tubal reversal and AMA (I am 38). I have the u/s pictures and updated in my journal.


----------



## tl682

When I went back into my siggy, it was still there. I added something at the end... Well??


----------



## tl682

The part I added comes up, but the other part doesn't...


----------



## tl682

Thought you ladies may like to look at this... https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/. I have been reading it for an hour...


----------



## Heather9603

Well we are home safe and sound. I'm glad AF came yesterday (on time too) because it would have SUCKED to have bad cramps and stuck in the car. But I'm kind of Po'd that I didn't know sooner that I'd start. I got such crappy sleep that my temps were off, so I SHOULD have seen a temp drop on Friday. I wish I had because then I could have DRANK MY REAR OFF at the pub where we met some old friends at. But I just sipped on free champaign and watched drunk people falling over (not my friends, just random people) So I guess that was still fun....:haha:

Ready: Just saw your pregnancy ticker! Woot! So happy for you! 

But on the way home Dh and I were having a lot of talks about having a baby right now. We are having some family issues and traveling this weekend just made things worse. His family NEEDS out of that city. Its not safe, its run down, his mom should be losing her job within a year and all three (his mom, dad, and grandma) are having poor health. FIL has always had issues and he has gone down hill even more since the last time I saw him 5 months ago, GmaIL is just getting older and naturally slowing down, and MIL is having issues where she has been bleeding vaginally for like 2 or 3 months now and she is waiting on test results. She is 60 and has already gone through menopause so she should NOT be bleeding like this. She looked SO fragile, she was white as a ghost, and her what used to be thick head of hair is just now this withered looking splotch. And this is all within 5 months.

So we are not sure about holding off on TTC, maybe not getting too hardcore about it (I refuse to go back on birth control, and I do like tracking my cycles) But I think I'm just not going to stress. If it happens it happens, if in 6 months it hasn't then I'll go back to the Pom juice, EPO, yada yada yada.

But right now our focus is getting his sister on board (she lives in Chicago, so she's 9 hours away, and we are in Indianapolis and 8 hours away) and just telling them they ARE moving up here, no ifs ands or butts about it! Indy is cheaper and not as cold so this would be the better area, because James sis and hubby are thinking of moving down here because they were going to be TTC in about a year and like this area better to raise a kid.

His mom really needs to help and its hard to help being so far away. I had a MAJOR delima with his dad this weekend, which I honestly don't know if I want to tell you girls about it because it was so frickin nasty. But basically it involved his dad not having the common sense to realize that when he lost control of his bowels, that he needed to WASH his hands. But instead he wiped it on the bathroom hand towel, which I did not realize until I was drying MY hands on the towel later. I was about to puke and just scrubbed my hands til they were raw. GAH! But its just from him losing common motor skills (he was having trouble counting to 6 when we were playing a board game earlier before this incident) So I just gave him the benifit of the doubt, I work in health care and I realize that sometimes these things happen. But it didn't mean I am not SCARRED for life because I got FIL's poo on my hands! lol

So sorry for my ramble. I thought I'd be more bummed about taking a break from TTC, but I Guess its not really a break. We just won't be stressing about it or trying very hard. So we shall just see whatever is in store for us! But right now DH made a good point when he said that "We need to worry about the family that exists, and worry about a baby when he/she exists". So he has a good point.


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> There you are Elliot :hi: I was just askin Liz where you were??? How have you been? I hope your first trimester is treating you good! Have you had your first sono yet?

Yeah, sorry, I was absent for quite a while on Xmas holiday, and now that I'm back to work everything is crazy and chaos and I'm just trying to keep my head above water.

Feeling pretty good though. I know some folks say it's too early, but I swear to god I've got a bump. It showed up about a week ago and is only settling in and getting bigger. That's been really fun! First real Dr. appt with sono and hearing the heartbeat is tomorrow morning... I'm a bit nervous and really excited! Really hoping everything's okay.


----------



## elliot

Ready - Congratulations to you! :happydance: What fantastic news! You must be so delighted!

Heather - Sorry to hear about the family stress you're having right now and how it's affecting your TTC plans. :flower: Hoping that everything works itself out soon and you're ready to go again before you know it. :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> clw369 said:
> 
> 
> There you are Elliot :hi: I was just askin Liz where you were??? How have you been? I hope your first trimester is treating you good! Have you had your first sono yet?
> 
> Feeling pretty good though. I know some folks say it's too early, but I swear to god I've got a bump. It showed up about a week ago and is only settling in and getting bigger. That's been really fun! First real Dr. appt with sono and hearing the heartbeat is tomorrow morning... I'm a bit nervous and really excited! Really hoping everything's okay.Click to expand...

How far along are you now? I heard bumps usually come around 11 or 12 weeks...
Woops, nevermind. I see it in your siggy :)

Ya, I think it makes sense you have a small bump!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> The part I added comes up, but the other part doesn't...

TL, did you copy the bbcode???
it should look something like this:

[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30824f]
[img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/30824f/ttc.png[/img][/url]


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Well we are home safe and sound. I'm glad AF came yesterday (on time too) because it would have SUCKED to have bad cramps and stuck in the car. But I'm kind of Po'd that I didn't know sooner that I'd start. I got such crappy sleep that my temps were off, so I SHOULD have seen a temp drop on Friday. I wish I had because then I could have DRANK MY REAR OFF at the pub where we met some old friends at. But I just sipped on free champaign and watched drunk people falling over (not my friends, just random people) So I guess that was still fun....:haha:
> 
> Ready: Just saw your pregnancy ticker! Woot! So happy for you!
> 
> But on the way home Dh and I were having a lot of talks about having a baby right now. We are having some family issues and traveling this weekend just made things worse. His family NEEDS out of that city. Its not safe, its run down, his mom should be losing her job within a year and all three (his mom, dad, and grandma) are having poor health. FIL has always had issues and he has gone down hill even more since the last time I saw him 5 months ago, GmaIL is just getting older and naturally slowing down, and MIL is having issues where she has been bleeding vaginally for like 2 or 3 months now and she is waiting on test results. She is 60 and has already gone through menopause so she should NOT be bleeding like this. She looked SO fragile, she was white as a ghost, and her what used to be thick head of hair is just now this withered looking splotch. And this is all within 5 months.
> 
> So we are not sure about holding off on TTC, maybe not getting too hardcore about it (I refuse to go back on birth control, and I do like tracking my cycles) But I think I'm just not going to stress. If it happens it happens, if in 6 months it hasn't then I'll go back to the Pom juice, EPO, yada yada yada.
> 
> But right now our focus is getting his sister on board (she lives in Chicago, so she's 9 hours away, and we are in Indianapolis and 8 hours away) and just telling them they ARE moving up here, no ifs ands or butts about it! Indy is cheaper and not as cold so this would be the better area, because James sis and hubby are thinking of moving down here because they were going to be TTC in about a year and like this area better to raise a kid.
> 
> His mom really needs to help and its hard to help being so far away. I had a MAJOR delima with his dad this weekend, which I honestly don't know if I want to tell you girls about it because it was so frickin nasty. But basically it involved his dad not having the common sense to realize that when he lost control of his bowels, that he needed to WASH his hands. But instead he wiped it on the bathroom hand towel, which I did not realize until I was drying MY hands on the towel later. I was about to puke and just scrubbed my hands til they were raw. GAH! But its just from him losing common motor skills (he was having trouble counting to 6 when we were playing a board game earlier before this incident) So I just gave him the benifit of the doubt, I work in health care and I realize that sometimes these things happen. But it didn't mean I am not SCARRED for life because I got FIL's poo on my hands! lol
> 
> So sorry for my ramble. I thought I'd be more bummed about taking a break from TTC, but I Guess its not really a break. We just won't be stressing about it or trying very hard. So we shall just see whatever is in store for us! But right now DH made a good point when he said that "We need to worry about the family that exists, and worry about a baby when he/she exists". So he has a good point.

I think it's great that you're taking care of your family.
Your BFP will come soon enough regardless (maybe even sooner now that you're "not trying"!!) but I think for peace of mind, it's a good thing that you're focusing elsewhere.

Hope everything works itself out soon for you.


----------



## Anne24

Hi Everyone.

Elliot Its been really long that we have seen you here. Good to know that you have already gotten a cute little bump:baby: Good luck for tomorrow's appt hun:flower:


Heather
Sorry to learn about all the family issues. But its great that you are taking care of them hun. You will surely get your BFP soon.

I have actually started temping from Jan 1st though I really dont stand a chance this month due to bad timing. I have a question though- do you use a BBT thermometer or a regular one? I read in the net that a BBT thermometer is too accurate. I am using a regular one. Is it going to make any difference? Should I get a BBT one?

I have some ranting to do since I cant share this with anyone apart from DH. Ever since I have started TTC I keep on getting a horrible dream, a nightmare in fact. And I invariably get it during the luteal phase period. I dream that I am getting AF but its such a horrible image-a pool of blood is what I see:cry: And needless to say I wake up immediately and pass the rest of the day all grumpy. Lat night I slept with prayers that God please dont give me nightmares but I ended up with one:growlmad: I saw I am pregnant(pretty early stage) crampy...in order to confirm I took a test and all I saw was blood-it ended in an MC:cry: I dont know how do I get over this. I sleep with prayers in my lips but its not helping me so far. I am sorry for all these ramblings but I am so disturbed. I just feel the month when I dont get this nightmare will be the month when I fall preggers. I am sorry once again.


----------



## liz_legend

wow, that really sucks, Anne. That probably doesn't do any good for your mental state!

as for temping, I used a regular DIGITAL thermometer. I don't think you need a specific BBT one, but as long as it's digital and has 1 decimal point on it so you can see a specific temp!


----------



## Anne24

Liz

It surely sucks. I end up being all grumpy and weepy the next morn. Dont know why on earth I got that nightmare last night I wasnt even fretting this month since I knew I didnt stand a chance at all.


----------



## tl682

Anne, honey, hang in there. I also have bad dreams about things like that. But, they are more like I have a bump, but there's nothing inside... It's just because you are thinking about this so much, and because you want it so badly. Dreams are our subconscious. You must be worrrying that something else is wrong with not yet getting pregnant, and that's translating into the MC in the dream... Just try your hardest to relax. Have some warm milk before you go to sleep. That may help with the sleeping. You should also make sure that it's not hot in your room while you are sleeping, because that causes people to have more vivid dreams. I just know these things because I took a sleep class when I was in college :) 
Liz, I will try to do my siggy over...


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, I will try to do my siggy over...

Good luck with the siggy. I wish I could just do it for you!!!!! :wacko:

I agree with TL about keeping your room cool at night. I find I sleep much better when my bedroom is a cool 66 degrees. I've been having restless sleep a lot lately so I'm dropping it to 65 tonight. Hubby is going to freeze :haha: a normal comforter is fine for me when it's 65/65.


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> I have some ranting to do since I cant share this with anyone apart from DH. Ever since I have started TTC I keep on getting a horrible dream, a nightmare in fact. And I invariably get it during the luteal phase period. I dream that I am getting AF but its such a horrible image-a pool of blood is what I see:cry: And needless to say I wake up immediately and pass the rest of the day all grumpy. Lat night I slept with prayers that God please dont give me nightmares but I ended up with one:growlmad: I saw I am pregnant(pretty early stage) crampy...in order to confirm I took a test and all I saw was blood-it ended in an MC:cry: I dont know how do I get over this. I sleep with prayers in my lips but its not helping me so far. I am sorry for all these ramblings but I am so disturbed. I just feel the month when I dont get this nightmare will be the month when I fall preggers. I am sorry once again.

I'm sorry about the nightmare you've been having Anne, and I can definitely sympathize. I'm a bit of a worrier, and I've always had nightmares my whole life. While TTC I often had them about my worst fears... DH deciding he didn't love me anymore or being terrible to me or leaving me. I've always had dreams like that even though he's a really great guy and our relationship is very solid, so I chalk it up to the fact that as a kid of divorce one of my deepest fears is that my own relationship will fail. And I've also learned that there's nothing I can do to control when I have those dreams... they come up whenever my deep-seated subconscious fear stirs up.

Sorry for the big ramble about me... all I really meant to say is that I hear you. And I understand how much it sucks. And I don't think there's anything you can do about it other than realize that our sleeping minds tap into all kinds of strange, irrational, and sometimes really wacko ideas and feelings, and try to remind yourself when you wake that it's just a dream and to spend your day cultivating positive feelings about how are ready to lovingly receive your little one just as soon as your little one is ready to come to you.

I know it's super hard, but try not to give the nightmares even more power by spending waking time and energy on them. 

Wishing you only good dreams and deep, restful sleep. :hugs: And keeping fingers crossed that when you least expect it that BFP will pop up! :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne, honey, hang in there. I also have bad dreams about things like that. But, they are more like I have a bump, but there's nothing inside... It's just because you are thinking about this so much, and because you want it so badly. Dreams are our subconscious. You must be worrrying that something else is wrong with not yet getting pregnant, and that's translating into the MC in the dream... Just try your hardest to relax. Have some warm milk before you go to sleep. That may help with the sleeping. You should also make sure that it's not hot in your room while you are sleeping, because that causes people to have more vivid dreams. I just know these things because I took a sleep class when I was in college :)
> Liz, I will try to do my siggy over...

TL

Thank you soooooooooo much hun:hugs::hugs::hugs: I just need a little bit of TLC which I get from you ladies.
You are right TL, in my its my subconscious I feel some thing is wrong with me that I am not yet getting preggers. And yeah felt pretty hot last night. Will try the warm milk therapy for sure. Thank you so much.

Yayyyyyyyyyyy I now have a FF ticker. Though I started temping only from 1st Jan, I am probably 5dpo today. So my chart might look a bit incomplete. 

Liz
You made a nerd out of me...I have a ticker with my siggy OMG:wacko: 
I am not that stupid after all :haha:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> I agree with TL about keeping your room cool at night. I find I sleep much better when my bedroom is a cool 66 degrees. I've been having restless sleep a lot lately so I'm dropping it to 65 tonight. Hubby is going to freeze :haha: a normal comforter is fine for me when it's 65/65.

:haha: Me too, except I like mine a cool 60 degrees! 

Stinks lately though when I have to climb out to pee in the middle of the night, EVERY NIGHT, and run freezing to the bathroom in naught but my skin! :blush: 

Night peeing... That's one of my biggest PG symptoms ATM! Last night DH had left the bathroom door closed and when I shuffled over in the dark I ran smack into it! :dohh:


----------



## elliot

Yay! Anne has a ticker in her siggy!


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz
> You made a nerd out of me...I have a siggy OMG:wacko:
> I am not that stupid after all :haha:

Yay!!!!

Don't worry about your chart looking incomplete for now! Mine did too when I first started temping (if you scroll down on my FF page). But it's so awesome to have!

When I went to my doc yesterday, I printed my last cycle since we were talking about Due Dates etc and she asked if she could keep my printout in my file :hugs:. I was so proud of temping & charting when she asked me that :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> :haha: Me too, except I like mine a cool 60 degrees!
> 
> Night peeing... That's one of my biggest PG symptoms ATM! Last night DH had left the bathroom door closed and when I shuffled over in the dark I ran smack into it! :dohh:

60 degrees?!?!?!
my DH would kill me if I did that to him!! hahaha

So when did your nite pees start? I haven't had to yet..


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> So when did your nite pees start? I haven't had to yet..

It was on and off since about week 8 or so, but has been every night for the past two weeks. Even if I make sure I don't drink anything for an hour or so before bed. Even if I make sure to get up and pee again right before I turn off the light and go to sleep. 

I read somewhere that you can manage this by "double eliminating." Yeah... good luck with that! :haha: You're supposed to pee, then pee again immeidately afterwards. I can't make anythign hapepn the second time and I always end up doing the nighttime shuffle to the loo!


----------



## Anne24

Elliot

Thank you so much:flower: I am so so touched by your kind words :hugs:
I am sorry about your insecurities:hugs: and pray that you and your DH live, love and laugh till the longest time possible.

I know about insecurities too. Have been a victim for long. Lost an elder brother due to an unnatural death when I was nine. Since then I have been the only child of my parents. Since then also got paranoia...have this feeling that I will loose my dear ones. If DH is even 5 minutes late home, I start fretting like crazy. Thank God he understands its my fear and got nothing to do with being a suspicious wife for being late that I make frequent inquiries for his whereabouts. Cant thank God enough for sending me with an understanding partner, really cant.

OMG you ladies have become my confidantes. Dont think I have opened up so much even to my friends in person. Thank you so much Elliot and to all of you.:flower:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> So when did your nite pees start? I haven't had to yet..
> 
> It was on and off since about week 8 or so, but has been every night for the past two weeks. Even if I make sure I don't drink anything for an hour or so before bed. Even if I make sure to get up and pee again right before I turn off the light and go to sleep.
> 
> I read somewhere that you can manage this by "double eliminating." Yeah... good luck with that! :haha: You're supposed to pee, then pee again immeidately afterwards. I can't make anythign hapepn the second time and I always end up doing the nighttime shuffle to the loo!Click to expand...

I read about this!!!
Apparently you have to lean forward or something!!!!

hahaha, what a sight we women must be behind closed doors! :haha:


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Elliot
> Thank you so much:flower: I am so so touched by your kind words :hugs:
> I am sorry about your insecurities:hugs: and pray that you and your DH live, love and laugh till the longest time possible.

Thank you Anne, and I wish you all the same... all the happiness and joy that life can offer. 

So sorry to hear about your brother. What a difficult experience for you and your parents. It makes me think about what my mum always tells me: that if we threw our troubles in a pile with everybody else's and saw the tragedies some folks deal with we'd probably snatch our own troubles back pretty quick! Compared to what your family dealt with I can't complain a lick! I guess I'll just keep my foolish nightmares and count my lucky stars. :hugs:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> hahaha, what a sight we women must be behind closed doors! :haha:

I know, right! I've also started doing my, ahem... "internal exercises" when I'm in the bathroom. I've heard you should start early and often to help with labor and recovery afterwards, so I try to remember to do 20 each time I go. SO GLAD nobody knows what I'm doing in there! :winkwink:


----------



## tl682

I love this forum. Elliot -- I have always been the same way. I have those same dreams about DH leaving, even though I know he would never do that. My parents are still married to each other, but their marriage is NOT one to be envied, so when I found the perfect man for me, the thought of losing him is unbearable. Anne, I'm the same way when he's late coming home. I call him or text him as soon as that happens, because I feel like somebody has kidnapped him or mugged him, or he was hit by a car. I know it's crazy, but the thought of not having him anymore is totally overwhelming. I dont know what I would do without him. At the moment, we're dealing with some family issues on his side -- His mom has cancer, and his father is so depressed over it that he has attempted suicide 2 times in the last month (he's 70 and has NO history of mental illness). I know it sounds very dramatic, but this is what's been happening. I think it's also contributed to our inablility to conceive. I'm so scared that he will fall apart from suddenly having two sick parents to care for, and I have bad dreams about that all the time... So, that's where we stand. Sorry for the rant, but I think I just needed to get that out, since we're all getting so personal :)


----------



## shelly793

Hi Ladies :flower:

Elliot - I have seen some women with early bumps too, but most of them had twins :) How cool would that be???? Wanted one and get two :) I'm so excited for you, GL at your appt tomorrow! Can't wait to see the sono pics, you are gonna post them right?!?!?? :) 

Anne - I have had similar dreams so I know how disturbing they can be :( I hope you get some restful sleep soon:hugs: As for the thermometer, I have a BBT one and I do find it a little too accurate (if there is such a thing). So I'm sure a reg one will do just fine. I have been temping for a few months and I thought it was gonna be a pain in the butt (and it was at first) but the more I did it the more fun I was having in watching how my body was working....... I just realized how dorky that made me sound. LOL

Heather - Family issues suck :( Especially when you want so bad to help and your limited in what you can do. Your DH sounds like a good guy, I know alot of men who could care less about their family. And who knows, I've heard ALOT of women who get their BFP when they "stop trying" Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I love this forum.
> At the moment, we're dealing with some family issues on his side -- His mom has cancer, and his father is so depressed over it that he has attempted suicide 2 times in the last month (he's 70 and has NO history of mental illness). I know it sounds very dramatic, but this is what's been happening. I think it's also contributed to our inablility to conceive. I'm so scared that he will fall apart from suddenly having two sick parents to care for, and I have bad dreams about that all the time... So, that's where we stand. Sorry for the rant, but I think I just needed to get that out, since we're all getting so personal :)

:hugs: I love this group too, TL... such a nice, safe place to celebrate together, laugh together and sometimes commiserate.

I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's mom having cancer. Is she going through treatment? My MIL is a breast cancer survivor, so I know how hard that can be on a family. Sorry to hear your FIL is taking the diagnosis so hard, can't imagine how difficult it must be to deal with him feeling suicidal when you're already dealing with your MIL's illness. And all that stress definitely affects TTC.

Hoping your MIL beats her cancer and you can all get back to normal. My MIL beat hers 9 years ago, and then a year ago was diagnosed with Parkinsons. The Parkinsons is so scary for my DH because there's just not much proven effective and it can be debilitating so fast. My MIL is a trooper though! She's got herself working with great doctors out of state and goes for treatments that are still in testing to get all the possible help she can. So far she's doing well and the disease is progressing much more slowly than we expected so we all feel great about that. Hope things work out as well as possible for your family too.

Oh, and BTW TL... I LOVE your new siggy! Cracks me up to no end! :winkwink:


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> Elliot - I have seen some women with early bumps too, but most of them had twins :) How cool would that be???? Wanted one and get two :) I'm so excited for you, GL at your appt tomorrow! Can't wait to see the sono pics, you are gonna post them right?!?!?? :)

Oh CLW! DH thinks it would be just swell if we had twins! He's been wishing for it all along! In fact, two years ago when we weren't even TTC yet but were already getting excited about it we got some baby chicks and when they grew up the first egg they laid was a double-yolker and he said "It's an omen! We're gonna have twins!" :haha:

But I'd really rather start with just one and get the swing of things! We both started wondering when my bump showed up so soon though... we'll know tomorrow! I'll try to remember to scan the sono pic and bring it in, but I've been a hairbrain lately, so bear with me if I need a little nagging :dohh:


----------



## shelly793

I think I fell 2 pages of posts behind while I was typing my first response LOL. I type so slow!!! Now that I have caught up (for now) I think we all are more alike than I thought! I mean I always knew you gals were awesome! I have the same fears and as my DH would say OCD/panic attacks about loss and dying. I lost both of my grandparents (I lived and grew up with them so they were like my parents) My Gma in 01 and my Gdad in 02, then my Dad passed in 07 he was only 50, and then the MC last year! I wake up crying and shaking alot b/c of the nightmares and I also freak out if my DH is late comming home. You know, I have always heard and had people say "what dosen't kill you, only makes you stronger" so I say if thats true I must be the Incredible Hulk. Sorry for my ramble, but I think If I keep talking to you gals I may not need to see a therapist anymore, hahahah:) You are all truley an amazing support system!!!!


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> I think I fell 2 pages of posts behind while I was typing my first response LOL. I type so slow!!! Now that I have caught up (for now) I think we all are more alike than I thought! I mean I always knew you gals were awesome! I have the same fears and as my DH would say OCD/panic attacks about loss and dying. I lost both of my grandparents (I lived and grew up with them so they were like my parents) My Gma in 01 and my Gdad in 02, then my Dad passed in 07 he was only 50, and then the MC last year! I wake up crying and shaking alot b/c of the nightmares and I also freak out if my DH is late comming home. You know, I have always heard and had people say "what dosen't kill you, only makes you stronger" so My DH says if thats true I must be the Incredible Hulk. Sorry for my ramble, but I think If I keep talking to you gals I may not need to see a therapist anymore, hahahah:) You are all truley an amazing support system!!!!

Sorry to hear about all the losses you've had in such a short time, CLW. :hugs: 

It's pretty rough waking up in the night from one of those nightmares cause they just feel SO REAL! It's wonderful to have a supportive DH though. We have a system where I just nudge him awake and tell him I've had a "bad dream" and he knows what that means and cuddles me up real good or pats my head. It helps me go back to sleep so much faster.

And yay for BNB-pals replacing therapists! BNB is so much cheaper! :haha:


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> I love this forum.
> At the moment, we're dealing with some family issues on his side -- His mom has cancer, and his father is so depressed over it that he has attempted suicide 2 times in the last month (he's 70 and has NO history of mental illness). I know it sounds very dramatic, but this is what's been happening. I think it's also contributed to our inablility to conceive. I'm so scared that he will fall apart from suddenly having two sick parents to care for, and I have bad dreams about that all the time... So, that's where we stand. Sorry for the rant, but I think I just needed to get that out, since we're all getting so personal :)
> 
> :hugs: I love this group too, TL... such a nice, safe place to celebrate together, laugh together and sometimes commiserate.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's mom having cancer. Is she going through treatment? My MIL is a breast cancer survivor, so I know how hard that can be on a family. Sorry to hear your FIL is taking the diagnosis so hard, can't imagine how difficult it must be to deal with him feeling suicidal when you're already dealing with your MIL's illness. And all that stress definitely affects TTC.
> 
> Hoping your MIL beats her cancer and you can all get back to normal. My MIL beat hers 9 years ago, and then a year ago was diagnosed with Parkinsons. The Parkinsons is so scary for my DH because there's just not much proven effective and it can be debilitating so fast. My MIL is a trooper though! She's got herself working with great doctors out of state and goes for treatments that are still in testing to get all the possible help she can. So far she's doing well and the disease is progressing much more slowly than we expected so we all feel great about that. Hope things work out as well as possible for your family too.
> 
> Oh, and BTW TL... I LOVE your new siggy! Cracks me up to no end! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I know, my siggy rocks :) 
Thank you for the well wishes. My MIL has a bad brain tumor and is doing both radiation and chemo, but it's not working out too well... She's totally lost her memory, so talking to her is like talking to somebody with dementia. Can't remember what she had for dinner, or even what she said 5 minutes ago. We live in New York, and my in laws live in New Jersey, but we're out there every weekend caring for them. My MIL was diagnosed one week after we got back from our honeymoon, so our newlywed life hasn't been what I thought it would be... My MIL is hard, and my FIL is even harder these days... I'm constantly doing damage control with DH when he gets upset about everything. I feel so badly for him. 
So sorry to hear about your MIL, too. Family stress is the worst. I'm happy to hear though that her Parkinsons is progressing slowly. That's very scary. Your MIL sounds like a fighter, though -- Beating breast cancer and now dealing with this. She must be one strong woman. How is DH holding up??


----------



## shelly793

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> hahaha, what a sight we women must be behind closed doors! :haha:
> 
> I know, right! I've also started doing my, ahem... "internal exercises" when I'm in the bathroom. I've heard you should start early and often to help with labor and recovery afterwards, so I try to remember to do 20 each time I go. SO GLAD nobody knows what I'm doing in there! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Those "internal exercises" wil def come in handy!!!! I wish someone would have told me about that when I had my daughter 12yrs ago, b/c now after child birth every time I laugh or cough i pee myself a little if I don't cross my leggs:haha::haha: I can't believe I just admited that out loud:blush:


----------



## tl682

CLW, so sorry for all of those things that happened in your life. It's true that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I'm sure that you are and will be an amazing mom with all that you have been through.

*I LOVE YOU LADIES!!*


----------



## tl682

clw369 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> hahaha, what a sight we women must be behind closed doors! :haha:
> 
> i know, right! I've also started doing my, ahem... "internal exercises" when i'm in the bathroom. I've heard you should start early and often to help with labor and recovery afterwards, so i try to remember to do 20 each time i go. So glad nobody knows what i'm doing in there! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> those "internal exercises" wil def come in handy!!!! I wish someone would have told me about that when i had my daughter 12yrs ago, b/c now after child birth every time i laugh or cough i pee myself a little if i don't cross my leggs:haha::haha: I can't believe i just admited that out loud:blush:Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I know, my siggy rocks :)
> Thank you for the well wishes. My MIL has a bad brain tumor and is doing both radiation and chemo, but it's not working out too well... She's totally lost her memory, so talking to her is like talking to somebody with dementia. Can't remember what she had for dinner, or even what she said 5 minutes ago. We live in New York, and my in laws live in New Jersey, but we're out there every weekend caring for them. My MIL was diagnosed one week after we got back from our honeymoon, so our newlywed life hasn't been what I thought it would be... My MIL is hard, and my FIL is even harder these days... I'm constantly doing damage control with DH when he gets upset about everything. I feel so badly for him.

TL, that all sounds just awful. Must be so hard for your DH to see his mum and dad go through that. He's lucky to have you so supportive and loving at home. Must be hard for him to focus on trying to make a baby when there's so much sadness and struggle going on around him. I hope the clouds part for you two soon and you can get some time to finish that honeymoon, take some deep breaths, and really focus on yourselves and your happiness.


----------



## elliot

clw369 said:


> Those "internal exercises" wil def come in handy!!!! I wish someone would have told me about that when I had my daughter 12yrs ago, b/c now after child birth every time I laugh or cough i pee myself a little if I don't cross my leggs:haha::haha: I can't believe I just admited that out loud:blush:

:rofl:

Thanks for the encouragement CLW! Maybe I'll start doing 30 each time!


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> I know, my siggy rocks :)
> Thank you for the well wishes. My MIL has a bad brain tumor and is doing both radiation and chemo, but it's not working out too well... She's totally lost her memory, so talking to her is like talking to somebody with dementia. Can't remember what she had for dinner, or even what she said 5 minutes ago. We live in New York, and my in laws live in New Jersey, but we're out there every weekend caring for them. My MIL was diagnosed one week after we got back from our honeymoon, so our newlywed life hasn't been what I thought it would be... My MIL is hard, and my FIL is even harder these days... I'm constantly doing damage control with DH when he gets upset about everything. I feel so badly for him.
> 
> TL, that all sounds just awful. Must be so hard for your DH to see his mum and dad go through that. He's lucky to have you so supportive and loving at home. Must be hard for him to focus on trying to make a baby when there's so much sadness and struggle going on around him. I hope the clouds part for you two soon and you can get some time to finish that honeymoon, take some deep breaths, and really focus on yourselves and your happiness.Click to expand...

Thank you, Elliot. He keeps telling me that he feels bad that he's not giving me the best first years of marriage that he could have, and I tell him he's being silly, that this is life, that one day we will have our time. It's definitely hard for him to focus on the baby, but I think that also in the back of his mind he's maybe thinking that a baby may just bring some joy to the family in this very dark time...


----------



## Anne24

I love this group I love this group I love this group 

Elliot, Clw, TL:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I thought only I was dealing with problems:dohh: You girls are super. I know how hard it is to take care of ailing parents and in-laws especially because with age all of us tend to grow senile. To top it all, the stress of TTC.

I lost my MIL suddenly last year on 17th Jan. She wasnt ailing. Since then, my FIL has gone into his own shell, has become a kind of a loner, a recluse...so I know what you all are going through.

TL
On a funnier note that siggy sure rocks:haha:


----------



## shelly793

Anne, I was just stalkin your new chart, How many DPO are you? You may have had you implantation dip yesterday?!?!?!?


----------



## Anne24

clw369 said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Elliot - I have seen some women with early bumps too, but most of them had twins :) How cool would that be???? Wanted one and get two :) I'm so excited for you, GL at your appt tomorrow! Can't wait to see the sono pics, you are gonna post them right?!?!?? :)
> 
> Anne - I have had similar dreams so I know how disturbing they can be :( I hope you get some restful sleep soon:hugs: As for the thermometer, I have a BBT one and I do find it a little too accurate (if there is such a thing). So I'm sure a reg one will do just fine. I have been temping for a few months and I thought it was gonna be a pain in the butt (and it was at first) but the more I did it the more fun I was having in watching how my body was working....... I just realized how dorky that made me sound. LOL
> 
> Heather - Family issues suck :( Especially when you want so bad to help and your limited in what you can do. Your DH sounds like a good guy, I know alot of men who could care less about their family. And who knows, I've heard ALOT of women who get their BFP when they "stop trying" Good luck hun! :hugs:

Clw

I really find this temping thing fascinating. I mean it is so scientific. Our bodies are like biological clocks. I started temping just for fun, was fascinated by reading others' charts. So I thought why not start one for myself.


----------



## Anne24

clw369 said:


> Anne, I was just stalkin your new chart, How many DPO are you? You may have had you implantation dip yesterday?!?!?!?

I am about 5dpo today.Ovulated on late 28th or early 29th. Yeah at first even I got excited, but I see all who got a BFP had there temps rise to above 98. Mine is still hovering around the 97 zone. Also I dont think we timed our deed this cycle, so not hopeful. But you never know as they say one gets a BFP when one least expects it.


----------



## Anne24

Liz and CLW

I see that your tickers show your cycle days as well. How do I do it? I dont want that link to show on my siggy, but a proper ticker. How do I do it?


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> I love this group I love this group I love this group
> 
> I lost my MIL suddenly last year on 17th Jan. She wasnt ailing. Since then, my FIL has gone into his own shell, has become a kind of a loner, a recluse...so I know what you all are going through.
> 
> :

Anne, so sorry to hear that. How did DH hold up?? The one year anniversary is coming up of that, so I'm sorry if that adds more stress to you.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> I love this group I love this group I love this group
> 
> I lost my MIL suddenly last year on 17th Jan. She wasnt ailing. Since then, my FIL has gone into his own shell, has become a kind of a loner, a recluse...so I know what you all are going through.
> 
> :
> 
> Anne, so sorry to hear that. How did DH hold up?? The one year anniversary is coming up of that, so I'm sorry if that adds more stress to you.Click to expand...

It was very very tough TL. We hail from India. So my in-laws were there. And DH and me were here in Illinois( DH is a technology consultant). We reached home on 19th Jan. So my DH couldnt even see her for the last time. I dont think he could ever put in words his feelings. The toughest thing was the 14 hour flight. DH always keeps on telling- may no one go through what I went through. He was very close to his mom but I would say he recovered the trauma pretty well, touch wood. He kept himself busy with work as much as possible. Friends here and back home were a big help too. You know reading all your stories, I feel all of us need babies more for our respective DH, immediate and extended families than just for ourselves. I think that one little bundle of joy will breath that much needed joy, happiness and cheer to our respective families. Amen


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Oh, and BTW TL... I LOVE your new siggy! Cracks me up to no end! :winkwink:

I agree!! TL, I think you should *never remove it *even once we figure out that the heck is going on with your siggy!!!! :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz and CLW
> 
> I see that your tickers show your cycle days as well. How do I do it? I dont want that link to show on my siggy, but a proper ticker. How do I do it?

Go here:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/tickers_module.php

What does it say? (it looks different for me now since I recorded a +HPT) :growlmad:

Basically, what you need to do is copy the *bbcode *and that'll give you the whole thing. Currently, yours is just a blue box with "CD20" written on it. You need something more fun!!!


----------



## liz_legend

*Holy crap, ladies.* I just got caught up.

You guys are sure dealing with some serious family stress and loss. _Hugs to you all_.....

You ladies are all supremely powerful for taking care of your families and extended families the way you do.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, copy this into your signature..... :)

[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e415]
[img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/32e415/ttc.png[/img][/url]


----------



## liz_legend

TL, give me the link to your FF homepage and I'll tell you what *EXACTLY *to cut into your siggy so it *WORKS*!


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> It was very very tough TL. We hail from India. So my in-laws were there. And DH and me were here in Illinois( DH is a technology consultant). We reached home on 19th Jan. So my DH couldnt even see her for the last time. I dont think he could ever put in words his feelings. The toughest thing was the 14 hour flight. DH always keeps on telling- may no one go through what I went through. He was very close to his mom but I would say he recovered the trauma pretty well, touch wood. He kept himself busy with work as much as possible. Friends here and back home were a big help too. You know reading all your stories, I feel all of us need babies more for our respective DH, immediate and extended families than just for ourselves. I think that one little bundle of joy will breath that much needed joy, happiness and cheer to our respective families. Amen

So sorry about all your DH went through in losing his mum, Anne. And I think you're absolutely right about little bundles bringing so much joy to balance out the other stuff in families. I know DH has said a number of times how glad he is our LO will be here while his mum's tremors are still controllable enough that she'll be able to hold the baby and be a part of its life. And MIL is just over the moon excited to see her youngest finally give her a grandchild!


----------



## elliot

Completely different topic.... crazy things people say to PG ladies...

On Xmas we saw my DH's brother for the 1st time since announcing we're PG. He said nothing about it the whole day until he was on his way out the door to leave, then he said to me... "Bye Jen. Keep that oven warm. But don't cook the weanie off it." 

WTF?!? :wacko:

That has got to be the strangest thing anybody has said to me so far since I got PG.

Well... maybe the strangest... I also thought it was very weird when my male coworker asked me if my PG book had guidance for PG ladies about going to the beach. Because, he explained, 8 month PG ladies should NOT be wearing bikinis! :haha: I almost fell over laughing at him! Apparently he finds baby bumps to be horrifying!


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne, copy this into your signature..... :)
> 
> [url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e415]
> [img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/32e415/ttc.png[/img][/url][/QUO
> 
> 
> Done. Does it show?


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyyyyyy it shows. Thank you Liz


----------



## liz_legend

it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Completely different topic.... crazy things people say to PG ladies...
> 
> On Xmas we saw my DH's brother for the 1st time since announcing we're PG. He said nothing about it the whole day until he was on his way out the door to leave, then he said to me... "Bye Jen. Keep that oven warm. But don't cook the weanie off it."
> 
> WTF?!? :wacko:
> 
> That has got to be the strangest thing anybody has said to me so far since I got PG.
> 
> Well... maybe the strangest... I also thought it was very weird when my male coworker asked me if my PG book had guidance for PG ladies about going to the beach. Because, he explained, 8 month PG ladies should NOT be wearing bikinis! :haha: I almost fell over laughing at him! Apparently he finds baby bumps to be horrifying!

That is indeed weird stuff for people to say . Just give the shrug :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Anne24

Oh My God I feel so mighty proud of myself that I actually have a ticker now :blush::blush::blush: courtesy our tech nerd:haha:


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, that's hilarious!

Anne, you're super cute :)


----------



## elliot

Anne's new siggy is the bomb! :)


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, have you done any bloodwork yet?
I just got my values from the doctor....

wanna compare :blush:


----------



## elliot

In happy news... my DH's Bday is this weekend! He'll be 32. We're super busy with some fun stuff and some yuck this week, but he knows he always gets the special dinner and dessert of his request on his Bday. This year he wants to go out for dinner.

For dessert he usually wants somethign extravagant like Boston Creme Pie or German Choco Cake .... ONLY from scratch, 'cause it's his special day :) 

But this year he shocked me! What does he want? PB filled chocolate whoopie pies! Not exactly a fancy birthday cake, but what the boy wants on his Bday, the boy gets :)


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Elliot, have you done any bloodwork yet?
> I just got my values from the doctor....
> 
> wanna compare :blush:

No bloodwork for me until tomorrow :( so I've nothing to compare.

I'm just a bit nervous to tell the truth. I'm gonna be wrecked if I go in tomorrow and there's something wrong like I hear so many horror stories about. :nope: I've grown rather attached to my little bean bump and the idea that everything's just fine, but I haven't had a single bit of evidence yet. It all comes down to tomorrow...

Tell us about how your bloods came out though! Are you feeling good about them?


----------



## liz_legend

Nurse said my HCG level is *58,869*. She said that range falls into the 3-4 weeks pregnant. Does she mean that's how old the embryo is? Because that coincides exactly with Ovulation! 

Any idea how accurate these "predictions" are when they are from blood? Or do we still just count from our LMP date??
Just don't want to have my ticker to be totally wrong since I'm the *Ticker-Enforcer* here!!! :haha:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Nurse said my HCG level is *58,869*. She said that range falls into the 3-4 weeks pregnant. Does she mean that's how old the embryo is? Because that coincides exactly with Ovulation!
> 
> Any idea how accurate these "predictions" are when they are from blood? Or do we still just count from our LMP date??
> Just don't want to have my ticker to be totally wrong since I'm the *Ticker-Enforcer* here!!! :haha:

Afraid I'm clueless on what all the bloodwork actually means. I may have to adjust my ticker tomorrow though... I hear a lot of gals get their EDD adjusted after the first sono when the Dr can measure how big the baby is.

Judging by my bump I'd better not be moved back or I'm in trouble! :dohh:


----------



## liz_legend

haha, ya, I don't think I'm going to adjust anything til I have my sono in 2 weeks...


----------



## liz_legend

*Guess what!*!
Another nurse just called and left me a voicemail!

The message was "Your hormone levels were *58,869*. This hormone level is quite high and that tells us that you're *5-8 weeks pregnant*."

YIPPPPEEEEE Now I don't have to change my ticker!


----------



## liz_legend

Morning ladies!!


----------



## liz_legend

What are you all upto today??


----------



## Heather9603

Laying in bed, delaying getting up since I need to work out lol.


----------



## liz_legend

What do you do to stay in shape?
I've been procrastinating on getting back in shape!


----------



## liz_legend

CLW, you still typing away? :)


----------



## Heather9603

Well I'm NOT in shape, so thats why I need to work out lol. But I do a biggest loser DVD. Today I was just going to do the warm up, then hop on the treadmill for some fast walking ( I do NOT run lol) and then do the cool down part of the DVD.

Since I am not pregnant, I really need to focus on doing some good workouts before ovulation, and continue with the walking in the 2ww.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, how come you're not temping this cycle?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather, how come you're not temping this cycle?

I never temp during my period. I don't see the point and it gives me a break for a few days!


----------



## liz_legend

okay :) sorry, I was bored so I chart stalked you! haha


----------



## Heather9603

Yep not much to see yet since I'm only CD 4. I really do hate charting lol. I like being able to know the exact day of ovulation, and know exactly when I will start my period, but its just so tedious lol.


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> I love this group I love this group I love this group
> 
> I lost my MIL suddenly last year on 17th Jan. She wasnt ailing. Since then, my FIL has gone into his own shell, has become a kind of a loner, a recluse...so I know what you all are going through.
> 
> :
> 
> Anne, so sorry to hear that. How did DH hold up?? The one year anniversary is coming up of that, so I'm sorry if that adds more stress to you.Click to expand...
> 
> It was very very tough TL. We hail from India. So my in-laws were there. And DH and me were here in Illinois( DH is a technology consultant). We reached home on 19th Jan. So my DH couldnt even see her for the last time. I dont think he could ever put in words his feelings. The toughest thing was the 14 hour flight. DH always keeps on telling- may no one go through what I went through. He was very close to his mom but I would say he recovered the trauma pretty well, touch wood. He kept himself busy with work as much as possible. Friends here and back home were a big help too. You know reading all your stories, I feel all of us need babies more for our respective DH, immediate and extended families than just for ourselves. I think that one little bundle of joy will breath that much needed joy, happiness and cheer to our respective families. AmenClick to expand...

Awh, Anne. That sounds so awful. It's so sad that he couldn't see her for the last time. I feel very badly for him. I agree -- Let all of our future babies bring joy to everybody around us.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW TL... I LOVE your new siggy! Cracks me up to no end! :winkwink:
> 
> I agree!! TL, I think you should *never remove it *even once we figure out that the heck is going on with your siggy!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

It's never coming down. Never :)


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> TL, give me the link to your FF homepage and I'll tell you what *EXACTLY *to cut into your siggy so it *WORKS*!

This is my number -- The one at the end.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Completely different topic.... crazy things people say to PG ladies...
> 
> On Xmas we saw my DH's brother for the 1st time since announcing we're PG. He said nothing about it the whole day until he was on his way out the door to leave, then he said to me... "Bye Jen. Keep that oven warm. But don't cook the weanie off it."
> 
> WTF?!? :wacko:
> 
> That has got to be the strangest thing anybody has said to me so far since I got PG.
> 
> Well... maybe the strangest... I also thought it was very weird when my male coworker asked me if my PG book had guidance for PG ladies about going to the beach. Because, he explained, 8 month PG ladies should NOT be wearing bikinis! :haha: I almost fell over laughing at him! Apparently he finds baby bumps to be horrifying!

I can't believe your BIL said that to you!! I love how that's the only thing he had to say... I didn't know your name was Jen, either :) I'm Tami.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, give me the link to your FF homepage and I'll tell you what *EXACTLY *to cut into your siggy so it *WORKS*!
> 
> This is my number -- The one at the end.Click to expand...

I don't see a number anywhere......... :wacko::haha::blush:


----------



## tl682

So, all night long I had this bad crampy stomach ache. I was getting psyched, since AF was not due until Friday. Guess who showed up this morning?? :witch: Seriously?? That freakin witch. Looks like the mucinex didn't work on me, ladies. Liz, please update my new testing date to February 2nd. On to the 9th month. I could have had the baby in this time...
I also meant to tell you -- My blood work came back yesterday, and all hormones are perfect. DH is redoing his SA on Monday.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, give me the link to your FF homepage and I'll tell you what *EXACTLY *to cut into your siggy so it *WORKS*!
> 
> This is my number -- The one at the end.Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, give me the link to your FF homepage and I'll tell you what *EXACTLY *to cut into your siggy so it *WORKS*!
> 
> This is my number -- The one at the end.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see a number anywhere......... :wacko::haha::blush:Click to expand...

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/347c42. Stupid me forgot to hit paste...


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, give me the link to your FF homepage and I'll tell you what *EXACTLY *to cut into your siggy so it *WORKS*!
> 
> This is my number -- The one at the end.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

I know :blush: I'm having one of those days...


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> So, all night long I had this bad crampy stomach ache. I was getting psyched, since AF was not due until Friday. Guess who showed up this morning?? :witch: Seriously?? That freakin witch. Looks like the mucinex didn't work on me, ladies. Liz, please update my new testing date to February 2nd. On to the 9th month. I could have had the baby in this time...
> I also meant to tell you -- My blood work came back yesterday, and all hormones are perfect. DH is redoing his SA on Monday.

Aww I am sorry that the witch caught you hun:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck for next cycle.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL, give me the link to your FF homepage and I'll tell you what *EXACTLY *to cut into your siggy so it *WORKS*!
> 
> This is my number -- The one at the end.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see a number anywhere......... :wacko::haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/347c42. Stupid me forgot to hit paste...Click to expand...

ummmm

The home page that you are trying to access is currently unavailable.

The most common reasons are: 
The URL of the home page is misspelled.
The home page has not been created.
The code used to link to the home page is incorrect.
This member has not visited her chart for a very long time.
Please check with the Fertility Friend member for the correct URL (Web address).


----------



## Heather9603

[*url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/347c42*]
[*img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/347c42/ttc.png[/img][/*url]

Copy and past that into your siggy. (Without the *'s)

But you also have to go into fertility friend and MAKE a siggy. 

Click on sharing, then tickers, then click customizer your charting ticker.


----------



## liz_legend

TL, click https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/homepage_module.php

Then make sure your settings are like the pic I've attached.
 



Attached Files:







bnb home page setup.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tl682

Why am I so technology stupid?? All right, as soon I give my boss this document I was supposed to give him an hour ago, I'll get on this!!


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> [*url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/347c42*]
> [*img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/347c42/ttc.png[/img][/*url]
> 
> Copy and past that into your siggy. (Without the *'s)
> 
> But you also have to go into fertility friend and MAKE a siggy.
> 
> Click on sharing, then tickers, then click customizer your charting ticker.

Problem is that we can't even look at her homepage so I think it's a privacy issue......


----------



## liz_legend

TL, if you want, you can PM me your sign-in info for your FF account
and I'll snoop around and figure what the hell is going on with it for you

(then you can change the password when I'm done in a few mins)....

I feel bad, I've never seen anyone have so many issues with their account before!


----------



## liz_legend

I promise not to mess-up your FF account anymore than it already is!!


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> I promise not to mess-up your FF account anymore than it already is!!

Just sent it to you :thumbup:


----------



## Anne24

Question for those who temp or have temped. How is the coverline temp decided by FF? Does it vary from month to month?


----------



## Heather9603

Anne24 said:


> Question for those who temp or have temped. How is the coverline temp decided by FF? Does it vary from month to month?

Yes, it goes by your most common temp (or temp range) for about two weeks before ovulation. Mine was 97.2 last month, the month before it was 97.4.

When you see your temp spike (usually about .5 degrees or higher) and it stays that way for 3 days, then FF will give you your cross hairs. Which is ovulation day (vertical line) and cover line (horizontal line).


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Question for those who temp or have temped. How is the coverline temp decided by FF? Does it vary from month to month?

Long answer that I wrote out before (copying and pasting here)

To check how your chart determines your Ovulation:

Go to (top of FF page) Tools > Analysis > Ovulation Detector Tuning/Override
- What is the "Detector Tuning - Expert Settings" set to? Mine is Advanced

"In most cases when there is discrepancy or ambiguity, the advanced detector will give you the best interpretation because it takes all signs into account simultaneously. It also includes tested research gathered from the research detector. The advanced detector is thus the recommended setting and the default for all charts unless you have chosen otherwise in your preferences. 

If you use OPKS or a fertility monitor and do not record your temperature: In this case, your best choice for estimating your ovulation day is to use your OPK or fertility monitor results . Although these tests/devices do not give you a full picture of your cycle they can be used for a relatively accurate estimate in most situations. In this case we recommend that you use our OPK/Monitor/OVWatch detector setting. If you are recording your temperature we recommend against using this detector even if you are using an OPK or a fertility monitor (in this case use the Advanced detector which will use all your data)."


----------



## Heather9603

So I am getting a massage later. I havn't had one in over a month and I have desperatly needed one since the car accident, and add a long car trip on top of it...I am HURTING.

But the problem is they only had a guy available, and this afternoon/evening is the only time I have available. They say he's REALLY good and its random for him to have openings this short of notice.

Its nothing against the guys, but I've always had women and I hope I can relax with some random guy rubbing on my jiggly parts! I kind of hope he's ugly so at least I will feel better about myself :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I promise not to mess-up your FF account anymore than it already is!!
> 
> Just sent it to you :thumbup:Click to expand...

I PM'd you back :) respond! :flower:


----------



## Heather9603

Anne: Another thing to add is that you will get solid CH's, or dotted CH's. Solid means they are SURE you ovulated that day. Dotted mean's that you probably did, but they are not 100% certain.

I had some watery type CM after ovulation, and when I marked that, it changed my solid CH's to dotted ones since watery CM is a fertile type of CM. I changed it back to creamy because I KNOW it wasn't fertile CM as it was just a few days before AF showed. But I thought it was interesting how such a small margin can change your whole chart!


----------



## liz_legend

Neat, Heather!

I don't think i've noticed the dotted crosshairs before!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> So I am getting a massage later. I havn't had one in over a month and I have desperatly needed one since the car accident, and add a long car trip on top of it...I am HURTING.
> 
> But the problem is they only had a guy available, and this afternoon/evening is the only time I have available. They say he's REALLY good and its random for him to have openings this short of notice.
> 
> Its nothing against the guys, but I've always had women and I hope I can relax with some random guy rubbing on my jiggly parts! I kind of hope he's ugly so at least I will feel better about myself :haha:

is it just a back massage?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Neat, Heather!
> 
> I don't think i've noticed the dotted crosshairs before!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah I had never gotten them before because I guess I input things pretty good.

But the big thing is record temp, don't miss days temping in the ovulation window (so for about a week before and a week after, you need to have every temp) and ALWAYS record your CM!

I saw a chart once for a girl on another web forum, and she had dotted CH's and couldn't figure out why. Her temps were PERFECT, ovulation was clear. But she did not enter ANY of her CM.


----------



## tl682

They should have a "like" button on bnb like fb.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> So I am getting a massage later. I havn't had one in over a month and I have desperatly needed one since the car accident, and add a long car trip on top of it...I am HURTING.
> 
> But the problem is they only had a guy available, and this afternoon/evening is the only time I have available. They say he's REALLY good and its random for him to have openings this short of notice.
> 
> Its nothing against the guys, but I've always had women and I hope I can relax with some random guy rubbing on my jiggly parts! I kind of hope he's ugly so at least I will feel better about myself :haha:
> 
> is it just a back massage?Click to expand...

No, full body 90 minute massage lol.

Normally I'd be really freaked out, or reschedule for another time. BUT, my back is hurting SO bad and it cracks all the time that I don't even care. I NEED this massage.

I guess I am kind of looking forward to it because I usually end up with these women with tiny hands. They have good pressure but then it just feels like someone pushing on me with the end of a spoon because their fingers or elbows are so tiny. So maybe giant man hands will do me some good....

Just hope my DH doesn't mind! :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

A friend just made a good point that maybe he'll be gay! That would be better then fat and ugly! lol.

I do NOT mind what so ever when a gay man touches me. I know he isn't getting anything out of it haha!

I had this client at this vets office I worked at, he'd always request for ME to bathe his dog because I'd get her nice and white and the dog REALLY liked me. He'd always slip a tip into the breast pocket of my scrubs. He did it quickly so no one would see (I was allowed to get tips, but he didn't want my co workers to see how much he was tipping me since it was normally 20 bucks...which is more then what the bath cost!) But it never weirded me out that he was slipping it into my breast pocket because he was gay lol.

Some people say maybe he was just saying he was gay in order to cop a feel.....but I had met his boyfriend before haha. Thats a PRETTY big cover up just to cop a feel! lol.


----------



## Anne24

Thanks Heather for clearing up my doubts.:flower:
Thats quite a bit of info that you provided especially for someone who is a novice as far as temping goes.


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> They should have a "like" button on bnb like fb.

LIKE!

And is it bad that sometimes on web forums, I look for the like button? :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

Anne24 said:


> Thanks Heather for clearing up my doubts.:flower:
> Thats quite a bit of info that you provided especially for someone who is a novice as far as temping goes.

Do the free tutorials that FF provides. I can't say I read ALL of them, but I read up on what I was unsure of or wanted more info on.

I used to say get the book taking charge of your fertility, but then with the FREE info on FF (which is the same info as the book) Then I'd say go with FREE lol.


----------



## liz_legend

TL, add this to your siggy in BNB now!
[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327c42]
[img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/327c42/ttc.png[/img]
[/url]

And make sure that you start recording your temps & all symptoms & how long AF lasts!


----------



## liz_legend

Followup, TL, I think you may not have been hitting save everytime you enter info for a particular day... if you're entering info for a few days in a row, make sure you click "save & next".


----------



## tl682

Did it work??


----------



## tl682

O M G!! Liz, you are THE BEST!! Thank you. Ladies, I am up and running :)


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> Followup, TL, I think you may not have been hitting save everytime you enter info for a particular day... if you're entering info for a few days in a row, make sure you click "save & next".

I never hit save for anything. Thank you. I will work hard on this every day :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

haha, so that was the problem!!! The "*SAVE*" BUTTON!!!


----------



## elliot

Hurray! TL has a FF ticker! Glad to hear your bloodwork came back good too, but sorry the witch showed up. At least since she's early it means you can move on to the next cycle that much sooner!

Liz - Congrats on the super HCG levels. That's great and must have been a big comfort to know.


----------



## tl682

Liz, I LOVE MY CHARTS :)


----------



## elliot

Our Dr. appt this morning was GREAT! Everything is perfect and the Dr. was so comforting. She said my weight gain (6 pounds already) is perfect and that the baby looks about as good and cozy as could possibly be.

Images got a little whitewashed on the scanner, but this is the best I've got right now. (Trying to attach images, hoping you can see them).

It was so unbelieveable! While we were watching the baby was waving its arm at us and did a little somersault... so amazing!
 



Attached Files:







Baby.PDF
File size: 135.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyyyyyyyy TL has a ticker


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Our Dr. appt this morning was GREAT! Everything is perfect and the Dr. was so comforting. She said my weight gain (6 pounds already) is perfect and that the baby looks about as good and cozy as could possibly be.
> 
> Images got a little whitewashed on the scanner, but this is the best I've got right now. (Trying to attach images, hoping you can see them).
> 
> It was so unbelieveable! While we were watching the baby was waving its arm at us and did a little somersault... so amazing!

Gorgeous pics, Elliot!!!

You can totally see his arm!!!!


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Our Dr. appt this morning was GREAT! Everything is perfect and the Dr. was so comforting. She said my weight gain (6 pounds already) is perfect and that the baby looks about as good and cozy as could possibly be.
> 
> Images got a little whitewashed on the scanner, but this is the best I've got right now. (Trying to attach images, hoping you can see them).
> 
> It was so unbelieveable! While we were watching the baby was waving its arm at us and did a little somersault... so amazing!

OMG OMG saw it Elliot. Must have been an amazing feeling I bet. Glad that every thing went well.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, I LOVE MY CHARTS :)

hahahaha :hugs:
It was driving me nuts that it wasn't working when we were trying to troubleshoot over the computer. I'm just happy it's fixed!!!

Now remember to record temps daily & hit SAVE...

And note any other random symptoms like when you're bloated, constipated, moody, blah blah blah.

You'll appreciate having all that once it's "the" cycle! :flower:


----------



## elliot

They took blood too Liz, but they aren't bothering to check my HCG levels, so I won't have anything to compare I'm afraid :winkwink:

The baby measured long... 11 weeks 5 days, when I'm supposedly only 11 weeks. They didn't change my date at all though, just said everything looks just right. :happydance:


----------



## liz_legend

Was it a pelvic U/S?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> They took blood too Liz, but they aren't bothering to check my HCG levels, so I won't have anything to compare I'm afraid :winkwink:
> 
> The baby measured long... 11 weeks 5 days, when I'm supposedly only 11 weeks. They didn't change my date at all though, just said everything looks just right. :happydance:

booooo on the blood. I want to compare!! :cry:

That means he might be tall!!! :winkwink:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> They took blood too Liz, but they aren't bothering to check my HCG levels, so I won't have anything to compare I'm afraid :winkwink:
> 
> The baby measured long... 11 weeks 5 days, when I'm supposedly only 11 weeks. They didn't change my date at all though, just said everything looks just right. :happydance:
> 
> booooo on the blood. I want to compare!! :cry:
> 
> That means he might be tall!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm guessing it just means I'm further along than they thought because DH and I are both quite short!


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Our Dr. appt this morning was GREAT! Everything is perfect and the Dr. was so comforting. She said my weight gain (6 pounds already) is perfect and that the baby looks about as good and cozy as could possibly be.
> 
> Images got a little whitewashed on the scanner, but this is the best I've got right now. (Trying to attach images, hoping you can see them).
> 
> It was so unbelieveable! While we were watching the baby was waving its arm at us and did a little somersault... so amazing!

Omg, I love it!! The baby looks so amazing!! What did DH say?? I always like hearing reactions of the guys :happydance:


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Our Dr. appt this morning was GREAT! Everything is perfect and the Dr. was so comforting. She said my weight gain (6 pounds already) is perfect and that the baby looks about as good and cozy as could possibly be.
> 
> Images got a little whitewashed on the scanner, but this is the best I've got right now. (Trying to attach images, hoping you can see them).
> 
> It was so unbelieveable! While we were watching the baby was waving its arm at us and did a little somersault... so amazing!
> 
> Omg, I love it!! The baby looks so amazing!! What did DH say?? I always like hearing reactions of the guys :happydance:Click to expand...

DH was so overwhelmed. He teared up a bit when we were seeing the ultrasound, then on the way home he kept saying over and over how he's just so happy. We were both glowing I think :) He was also delighted with our new Dr. (so was I). She seems to have the best approach for us and said DH can be as involved in the birth as he wants and can even catch the baby if he wants to and I feel good about it too. He was stoked!


----------



## tl682

That's great!! If I were to have my DH do that, he would pass out...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> That's great!! If I were to have my DH do that, he would pass out...

DH and I have joked for years that he would pass out cause he passes out when he gives blood or the dog gets her eye probed at the vet! :haha:

But he's gotten more and mroe excited about participating ever since I got PG. First he was like "well... maybe I'd like to cut the umbilical cord, I don't know..." Then next thing I know we watched the movie "Babies" (so fascinating and he just went bonkers over how amazing all the little babies were) and he says a few days later "Do you think they'd let me catch the baby?"

He's blowing my mind! I never thought I wanted him to really get a good look at the "business end" during the whole delivery, but I'm warming up to it too as I see he's not grossed out at all. We'll see! :winkwink:


----------



## tl682

Right, I dont know how I would feel about my DH being all watchy of the actual process, but I remember something my mom once said to me -- "It's important not only for the mother to bond with her baby, but for the father too as well. When he sees the baby come out, he's bound immediately." I laughed when she said it, but I have thought about it since then. I still dont know if I feel comfortable though and I'm sure DH wont want to...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Right, I dont know how I would feel about my DH being all watchy of the actual process, but I remember something my mom once said to me -- "It's important not only for the mother to bond with her baby, but for the father too as well. When he sees the baby come out, he's bound immediately." I laughed when she said it, but I have thought about it since then. I still dont know if I feel comfortable though and I'm sure DH wont want to...

I've been coming around to agree with your mom. I listened to a podcast on Pregtastic where a mom and dad were talking about the recent birth of their 1st child and the dad said the baby's head appeared and she was face up and opened her eyes and looked directly at him first thing. He said it was the most amazing moment and he'll never forget it. made me think I should let DH get more involved if he's feeling up to it. It'll be an adventure!


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Right, I dont know how I would feel about my DH being all watchy of the actual process, but I remember something my mom once said to me -- "It's important not only for the mother to bond with her baby, but for the father too as well. When he sees the baby come out, he's bound immediately." I laughed when she said it, but I have thought about it since then. I still dont know if I feel comfortable though and I'm sure DH wont want to...
> 
> I've been coming around to agree with your mom. I listened to a podcast on Pregtastic where a mom and dad were talking about the recent birth of their 1st child and the dad said the baby's head appeared and she was face up and opened her eyes and looked directly at him first thing. He said it was the most amazing moment and he'll never forget it. made me think I should let DH get more involved if he's feeling up to it. It'll be an adventure!Click to expand...

That's amazing. Well, DH once asked me if I wanted him to video it, and I said, NO, NEVER. He said, "good, because I would pass out." I think it's a non-issue for us, but he could change his mind, like your DH.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Well, DH once asked me if I wanted him to video it, and I said, NO, NEVER. He said, "good, because I would pass out." I think it's a non-issue for us, but he could change his mind, like your DH.

Oh I'm totally with you on the videoing! DH and I get to experience it, and THAT'S IT! No videos, no moms in the room. Just us. Probably having it all on tape would stress me out and watching it after would keep me from ever trying for #2!


----------



## tl682

I know, I'm all for having stills taken (of the baby, after the birth), but there will be no videos in that room. The thought of it is giving me heebie jeevies.


----------



## liz_legend

That was a fun read :)


----------



## elliot

Hey TL - Now that you're FF ticker is working I went and stalked your chart. It looks like you had a 20 day cycle last time, and I remember you saying AF came early, but what's normal for you?

Has anybody else watched the movie "Babies"?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Hey TL - Now that you're FF ticker is working I went and stalked your chart. It looks like you had a 20 day cycle last time, and I remember you saying AF came early, but what's normal for you?
> 
> Has anybody else watched the movie "Babies"?

It's because FF "shortened" her cycle last month but it's actually longer than 20. You can see it by looking at the dates....


----------



## liz_legend

Nevermind, I just "fixed"/tricked it so it's good now.

I put a fake "bloated" symptom for TL on the last day of her previous cycle so it shows the full length. :)


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Nevermind, I just "fixed"/tricked it so it's good now.
> 
> I put a fake "bloated" symptom for TL on the last day of her previous cycle so it shows the full length. :)

There we go! Now I see.


----------



## elliot

Fun fact...

Today DH and I got see our LO on the scan for the first time, and yesterday was the 15 year anniversary of our first date :)


----------



## liz_legend

holy crap!!! 15 yrs??

That means today marks a new chapter in your lives on many levels!


----------



## ready4onemore

elliot said:


> Our Dr. appt this morning was GREAT! Everything is perfect and the Dr. was so comforting. She said my weight gain (6 pounds already) is perfect and that the baby looks about as good and cozy as could possibly be.
> 
> Images got a little whitewashed on the scanner, but this is the best I've got right now. (Trying to attach images, hoping you can see them).
> 
> It was so unbelieveable! While we were watching the baby was waving its arm at us and did a little somersault... so amazing!

Elliot, so cute. 

Okay ladies, I have been very emotional. I was watching the news and started crying:cry:. :shrug:


----------



## tl682

Hey ladies, was in meetings all afternoon, but it looks like my chart has been working out by Liz :) Bloated was appropriate, too. I feel that way every day... Elliot, my cycles are usually 25 days.


----------



## tl682

Wow, Elliot, 15 years is so long!! You have spent a lifetime with each other. That's great!!


----------



## apriln1982

Liz and Elliot - Congratulations, you two. I'm really excited to watch you ladies progress. Here's to H&H pregnancies for you both.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh my husband is driving me crazy. I just got home from having a massage, I make dinner, unload and load the dishwasher.....and now all he wants to do is clean the house and he won't clean unless I help him. I'm off all day tomorrow, I planned on doing that tomorrow. Mkay, thanks, bye!

I don't get why he can't clean unless I help him....lol


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, he probably wants to "bond" with you :)


----------



## Heather9603

LOL! I don't get it, he will only clean if he's home alone or if I help him. I don't get why he can't clean by himself when I'm home, I do it all the time!

Besides, why would I want to clean after a relaxing massage when I have the WHOLE day off tomrorow???? lol


----------



## Heather9603

But I guess maybe I shouldn't complain, at least my husband cleans!


----------



## sherylb

You ladies are a hoot! I love easedropping on your friendship. This movie "Babies" you are talking about-- I looked it up on Netflix and I think it's available on instant. Is it a documentary made in 2010 with 4 different color lines on the cover?? I really want to watch it while DH is at work. :happydance:


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> You ladies are a hoot! I love easedropping on your friendship. This movie "Babies" you are talking about-- I looked it up on Netflix and I think it's available on instant. Is it a documentary made in 2010 with 4 different color lines on the cover?? I really want to watch it while DH is at work. :happydance:

We are awesome! You should join! Tell us a cute story about how you and your DH, or a story from your wedding...and you're in!

And yes thats the documentary. I love it. Its so funny how even when a child is raised in such different ways, they are STILL children! I was about to die laughing when the african girl was hitting her friend because he was stealing her rocks. Or when the girl from China (or was it Japan? I forget) was THROWING herself around throwing a tantrum. I could just see her yelling " I HATE ALL MY TOYSSSSSSSS!" It was so funny.


----------



## elliot

ready4onemore said:


> Okay ladies, I have been very emotional. I was watching the news and started crying:cry:. :shrug:

Hey Ready - I've been really over-emo for the last day or two also. Cried my eyes out for about an hour on-and-off while I worked in the kitchen last night and got weepy again on the ride in to work this morning. :cry:

Hoping it's just the moon cycle or something crazy! :winkwink: I can't explain it otherwise. I feel so happy and lucky about my belly, I feel like I should just be all happiness all the time. I guess I am feeling a bit overwhelmed cause there so much other stuff demanding my time in life right now that I don't feel I have enough time to spend taking care of me and my belly. Then that makes me feel like I'm being whiney. Then I cry cause I feel like a bad person and a wimp. :dohh:

Whew... long-winded wimpering over now. Sorry all!


----------



## elliot

Heather - Too funny that hubby was so excited to do cleaning with you! My OH has a thing where he thinks he's being all Mr. Helpful around the house, but really he's only productive when I'm working with him. So I'm in the same boat as you... if I want him to clean, I have to clean too! Was your massage as awesome and relaxing as you'd hoped? How was the masseuse guy?

Hi Sheryl! Yes, Babies is the 2010 Documentary that follows 4 babies from very different walks of life through their first 12-18 months. They're from a very rural African village, a very rural Mongolian family, an urban Japanese family, and an urban American family. DH and I were blown away by how they all went through the same things even through they were born in such different circumstances (just like Heather said). We particularly loved the early development stuff... watching them each learn to make facial expressions and noises and stuff just blew us both away! DH couldn't stop saying "Babies are so amazing!"


----------



## sherylb

Hmm.. what can I tell you about us. I'm 24 and he's 30. We have been married for 5 months on Saturday. We actually met on match.com. I was working for an accounting firm at the time (I'm a CPA) and he posted that he was the VP of one of our clients. He had this really dark creepy picture so I never thought anything would come of it. I more just messaged to say hey I work for your CPA firm. Anyway, we chatted for hours after he got my response and made dinner together at our now home the next day. I wouldn't say it was love at first sight but we definately had a connection. That was May 12 and 13, 2008. We got engaged last December about a week before Christmas and I still have the contract on our refrigerator dated 12/21/2010 for where we had our wedding/reception. 

He completely accepts my baby crazy and when I found this forum he already had a forum that he has been attached to every day for over a month so it worked out perfectly. His forum is an Android development forum and he's constantly working out kinks in designs for his phone and making all the apps work. Stuff like that that I have Zero interest in. He started doing that with my Android phone a few months ago and after updating it like 4 times and resetting everything everytime I told him I was happy with it and no more changes for a while.  

Our huge things right now are that 1. He is looking for a new job after being with his current company for over 12 years and 2. That we are obviously TTC. I had LEEP done in October though and my Dr told me not to get prego before at least 1 pap which is scheduled next Friday. So happy to get this over with. 

I also have a sister-in-law who has been TTC #2 since before I met my husband and she went to the dr this week and the witch told her she has been missing her O every month for 3 years which I think is total bs. She wasted 8 months before her dr would have a fertility meeting with her and that is all she said. She put her on some pills for 3 months and then I then she may try an IUI. If she is not prego in 6 months that dr can't do anything for her and is going to refer her to MY obgyn who is an amazing fertility specialist. She doesn't actually need the referral to go to my dr but mine is male and hers is female so she is hesistant. Just sounds to me like she has wasted over a year TTC by not going to a specialist sooner. She wants a baby so bad right now she wants to adopt if nothing else but her hubby is dead set against it. 

Is there anything else you would like to know?


----------



## Heather9603

Elliot: It was good but the whole time I was thinking "Ahhhh, some random man touching me!" and then it would be "But his hands are so big and strong, this feels good" Two seconds later "Ahhhh random guy touching meeeeeee!"

So it was a roller coaster. The massage was great, its just my head that was the problem lol.


----------



## liz_legend

Fabulous message, Sheryl!

Is it Clomid that your SIL is on?

So are you using OPKs to check when you O etc? oh, and do you use a website to track your days? Most of us use FF (with links in our siggys).

So the other thing that I was super excited about in your post was that your DH writes Android apps :) I'm the self-proclaimed techy goddess in the group so if you scroll back, you'll see a million messages where I'm writing a million boring messages about getting people's FF charts in order etc.

Oh, and I have an Adroid phone too! The Droid 2 to be exact. And love it!


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Elliot: It was good but the whole time I was thinking "Ahhhh, some random man touching me!" and then it would be "But his hands are so big and strong, this feels good" Two seconds later "Ahhhh random guy touching meeeeeee!"

It's okay that you had MIXED feeling about the man touching you. It made for some hilarious posts! :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Elliot: It was good but the whole time I was thinking "Ahhhh, some random man touching me!" and then it would be "But his hands are so big and strong, this feels good" Two seconds later "Ahhhh random guy touching meeeeeee!"
> 
> It's okay that you had missed feeling about the man touching you. It made for some hilarious posts! :haha:Click to expand...

I think it made my husband feel better that I didn't really enjoy it because he wasn't too happy about having a male massage therapist lol.


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> Hmm.. what can I tell you about us. I'm 24 and he's 30. We have been married for 5 months on Saturday. We actually met on match.com. I was working for an accounting firm at the time (I'm a CPA) and he posted that he was the VP of one of our clients. He had this really dark creepy picture so I never thought anything would come of it. I more just messaged to say hey I work for your CPA firm. Anyway, we chatted for hours after he got my response and made dinner together at our now home the next day. I wouldn't say it was love at first sight but we definately had a connection. That was May 12 and 13, 2008. We got engaged last December about a week before Christmas and I still have the contract on our refrigerator dated 12/21/2010 for where we had our wedding/reception.
> 
> He completely accepts my baby crazy and when I found this forum he already had a forum that he has been attached to every day for over a month so it worked out perfectly. His forum is an Android development forum and he's constantly working out kinks in designs for his phone and making all the apps work. Stuff like that that I have Zero interest in. He started doing that with my Android phone a few months ago and after updating it like 4 times and resetting everything everytime I told him I was happy with it and no more changes for a while.
> 
> Our huge things right now are that 1. He is looking for a new job after being with his current company for over 12 years and 2. That we are obviously TTC. I had LEEP done in October though and my Dr told me not to get prego before at least 1 pap which is scheduled next Friday. So happy to get this over with.
> 
> I also have a sister-in-law who has been TTC #2 since before I met my husband and she went to the dr this week and the witch told her she has been missing her O every month for 3 years which I think is total bs. She wasted 8 months before her dr would have a fertility meeting with her and that is all she said. She put her on some pills for 3 months and then I then she may try an IUI. If she is not prego in 6 months that dr can't do anything for her and is going to refer her to MY obgyn who is an amazing fertility specialist. She doesn't actually need the referral to go to my dr but mine is male and hers is female so she is hesistant. Just sounds to me like she has wasted over a year TTC by not going to a specialist sooner. She wants a baby so bad right now she wants to adopt if nothing else but her hubby is dead set against it.
> 
> Is there anything else you would like to know?

Thank you for sharing, Sheryl!! How long have you been ttc??


----------



## tl682

All right, so DH and I just bought an apartment. I'm trying to pick out paint colors. Does anybody know if light colors actually look darker on walls, or do they wind up looking the same exact way they do on the sample??


----------



## tl682

Um so Liz, how do I add things to my chart and save?? Please dont laugh :wacko:


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyy congratulations TL. I am always in for light colours and as far as my experience goes it makes the room look pretty well-lit.


----------



## Anne24

Welcome Sheryl. I am sure u gonna love this group.


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Yayyyy congratulations TL. I am always in for light colours and as far as my experience goes it makes the room look pretty well-lit.

I'm trying to make the 2nd bedroom a greenish color (not puke), so that when a baby does one day arrive, pink or blue will look good in there :) So, I picked this very light green, but I'm having 2nd thoughts about it -- Maybe it should be more bold?? But, I do agree -- The lighter the color, the better lit the room will look, and I want any future nursery to be bright.


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> All right, so DH and I just bought an apartment. I'm trying to pick out paint colors. Does anybody know if light colors actually look darker on walls, or do they wind up looking the same exact way they do on the sample??

It depends on the lighting. More then likely they will look darker then they did in the store because of the florescent lighting. But whatever you see when you are in YOUR house will be close to what they look like. It also depends on the type of paint that you use. Flat paints will look lighter, where as satins will look a bit darker.


----------



## elliot

Sheryl - Thanks for sharing your story! I first stumbled on this forum when I had started to get frustrated with TTC and was SO happy to find such a wonderful group of supportive gals here! They're all wonderful! :hugs:

TL - I find sometimes paint colors look lighter on the walls, and sometimes darker. I used what I thought was a nice pale color once and it ended up looking kind of Easter egg :blush: I've finally realized that my Mom is right about paint colors (for me at least)... she says to paint two coats on a section of the wall before trying to decide for sure. Sometimes she even buys one of those mini cans to make sure she likes the color before buying more. Congratulations on your new appartment! How exciting! :happydance:

We're working on painting our "spare room" too, the one that will be for the baby. We're going with green as well and have one picked out that looks kind of mossy on the wall, it's soothing and calm and not too dark, and I just love it!


----------



## elliot

Oh... another bad paint color tale... when my DH and I were preparing to sell our first house the realtor said we should paint the front proch cause it looked kind of dingy and the paint was flaking. We decided to do a nice mellow earthtone brown. DH picked it out and started painting while I was at work one day. I came home to find the porch exactly the color of a classic milk chocolate hershey bar... it was wretched! Our realtor said that wasn't quite what she'd had in mind! :haha:


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Sheryl - Thanks for sharing your story! I first stumbled on this forum when I had started to get frustrated with TTC and was SO happy to find such a wonderful group of supportive gals here! They're all wonderful! :hugs:
> 
> TL - I find sometimes paint colors look lighter on the walls, and sometimes darker. I used what I thought was a nice pale color once and it ended up looking kind of Easter egg :blush: I've finally realized that my Mom is right about paint colors (for me at least)... she says to paint two coats on a section of the wall before trying to decide for sure. Sometimes she even buys one of those mini cans to make sure she likes the color before buying more. Congratulations on your new appartment! How exciting! :happydance:
> 
> We're working on painting our "spare room" too, the one that will be for the baby. We're going with green as well and have one picked out that looks kind of mossy on the wall, it's soothing and calm and not too dark, and I just love it!

Which brand and color green is it?? Maybe I can compare :)


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Oh... another bad paint color tale... when my DH and I were preparing to sell our first house the realtor said we should paint the front proch cause it looked kind of dingy and the paint was flaking. We decided to do a nice mellow earthtone brown. DH picked it out and started painting while I was at work one day. I came home to find the porch exactly the color of a classic milk chocolate hershey bar... it was wretched! Our realtor said that wasn't quite what she'd had in mind! :haha:

That's funny. Well, it sounds like you sold that house, so something worked at least :)


----------



## Anne24

TL 
Are you not temping now? I was chart stalking you but I dont see a graph. When you record the temp for a particular day, scroll down the page and press the save button since Liz pointed out yesterday that you werent saving it.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Um so Liz, how do I add things to my chart and save?? Please dont laugh :wacko:

Okay, I didn't laugh.. I just smiled a bit :blush:
 



Attached Files:







FF1.jpg
File size: 71.7 KB
Views: 3









FF2.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> We're working on painting our "spare room" too, the one that will be for the baby. We're going with green as well and have one picked out that looks kind of mossy on the wall, it's soothing and calm and not too dark, and I just love it!
> 
> Which brand and color green is it?? Maybe I can compare :)Click to expand...

Oh dear.. you had to ask, right? I'm terrible at remembering these things and we picked it over the summer (I know, what a bunch of slackers, right? we still haven't finished painting yet!)

I know it's either Lowe's or Home Deport store brand, and it seems closest to one of these two colors:

This stupid Lowe's link won't work!!! I keep telling it to link to "Crocodile Smile" but the link keeps pointing to "Peaceful Leaf" You'll find the color I mean if you just follow this link, then cursor over the first column of related color choices. Crocodile Smile is in that column about halfway down.https://www.valsparatlowes.com/en/explore-colors/color-selector/index.html?screen=swatchScreen&colorId=2465#1

https://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Paint-Samples-Posters-Fan-Decks/Behr-Ultra/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xnkZbo8pZ528/R-202181056/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## tl682

Ladies, by the end of the day (or, at least by the time I get preggers) I will be a FF master :)


----------



## liz_legend

TL, I'm continuously refreshing your FF page to see if you entered a temp.

Do one and make me proud.

Refer to the pics I posted like 3 messages up for help!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, those are both very nice, and way darker than the one that I was looking at, so maybe I should go darker... This is the one that I had picked, but it looks brighter on the actual sample... https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.


----------



## tl682

I think i did it!!


----------



## liz_legend

Omg, you totally did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Elliot, those are both very nice, and way darker than the one that I was looking at, so maybe I should go darker... This is the one that I had picked, but it looks brighter on the actual sample... https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.

I like that color a lot, TL. It's a lot like the color of my living room and I really enjoy it there... it's a pleasant and relaxing color, but pale enough that you don't really notice it much.

I used to be an all-white/cream paint girl, but my OH has got me into colors and I'm finding I'm liking darker ones lately... maybe because our house has tons of natural light and is pretty open so the dark colors don't feel too crowding, don't know? :shrug:

Our downstairs has mostly very pale colors though... pale blue kitchen, pale green LR, and pale yellow hallways... and they all flow together quite nicely, whereas darker colors might make the spaces feel more separate and chopped up.

Boy, I can ramble about anythign today, can't I?!?

Can you tell I'm not feeling up to much work ATM? :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

Now remember, the save button is your friend.. :)

And put as much random info in there like bloated, moody, blah blah..

There's lots of check boxes.

And remember to use the drop down box also to record when you BD!!

YOU DID AWESOME!


----------



## Anne24

TL

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
TL has temps on her chart.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> Omg, you totally did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I rock. I actually did it :happydance:


----------



## Anne24

Liz

You rock. You made all of us have a ticker. :thumbup:


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Omg, you totally did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I rock. I actually did it :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah you rock hun


----------



## tl682

So, maybe I'll just stick with the color?? Or, maybe I'll see if there's one shade darker... I think I'll take your mom's advice and paint it on the wall first to see what it looks like. We're painting our bedroom light smokey blue, as well as the bathroom, and the rest of the apartment will be a medium beige.


----------



## tl682

This is the smokey blue -- https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.
This is the beige, which looks more beigey and less pink in person -- https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> This is the smokey blue -- https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.
> This is the beige, which looks more beigey and less pink in person -- https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.

Hey, there's a temp on your FF chart!!! 

I think smokey blue is great. I'm thinking of doing my bathroom a smoeky blue, but a little heavier on grey and a little less blue. DH and I aren't sure how we'll feel about pale greyish walls, but I think it could be really nice. We'll see!

Your beige looks nice too. I always struggle with beiges looking pinker than I thought or yellower than I thought :wacko:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz
> 
> You rock. You made all of us have a ticker. :thumbup:

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> This is the smokey blue -- https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.
> This is the beige, which looks more beigey and less pink in person -- https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.
> 
> I think smokey blue is great. I'm thinking of doing my bathroom a smoeky blue, but a little heavier on grey and a little less blue. DH and I aren't sure how we'll feel about pale greyish walls, but I think it could be really nice. We'll see!Click to expand...

Look at "cloudy day" by Behr. That's more gray.


----------



## sherylb

She said its not Clomid. Her dr doesnt like Clomid. We have been half-ass ttc since October bc my dr said not to get prego in case my dysplasia comes back. I am going to opk and smep after my appointment next friday.

And I use the My Days app on my phone to chart. I put it in FF and it gave me different days completely to O so I am just going to do my strips this month and see what I get.


----------



## Heather9603

I had a good day today! I went and got a haircut and I was really pleased with the woman who cut my hair because she razored it instead of cutting my layers. Then I went to victoria's secret, upset that I went up a cup size AGAIN, but I was really pleased with the bra I got. AND they were having their semi annual sale so I found my favorite sweat pants on sale for 50% off, then my favorite body wash 75% off, and a cute purse full of goodies for 12 bucks. THEN, I get home and my Mary Kay order was on the porch! I just started selling it and this was my first order. But I had ordered a ton of stuff for myself because I get a 50% discount, so I was SUPER excited to go through all the stuff I got.


THEN, DH comes home with my favorite flowers, orange roses! And then he runs to our favorite Irish Pub to pick up dinner because I got so distracted with putting Mary Kay orders together (for what people ordered) that I forgot it was time to cook dinner! So he got take out instead.

Yes, very good day!


----------



## sherylb

Wow you did have a great day! Wish mine was that awesome but it was still good.


----------



## liz_legend

I used to use My days on my phone but switched to FF once I figured it out bc it's much more developed & accurate.... 

FF also has a mobile site which is convenient and I put the page shortcut on my phone so it's quick to enterr stuff


----------



## sherylb

Liz you are the resident Ffer right? Perhaps I can message you my user names and passwords and you can set it up? I already entered my my days info a few days ago.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I hate mellow dramatic chics.

Back story...have a "friend"...she drives me crazy. Always complains. Has been TTC for 3 years and has had 3 mc's. I felt really bad for her, and started talking about my MC with her and stuff. But she is always making comments like how SHE deserves to be pregnant more then such and such friend since she's been trying longer and that should be HER baby.

Uhm, that girl didn't steal your baby. So calm down. Who are you to say you deserve a baby more or less then anyone else? So it makes me think what will she say if "I" get pregnant.

Anyway, she's super sensitive about really stupid stuff.

Tonights example: Sis, myself, sis in law and her sister are going to bundle together and get BSB and NKOTB tickets. Even joined the fan club to get first pic. She goes "I want to go". I said "well there are a few shows in Ohio, you should check it out" (she lives in Ohio, I'm going to the show here in Indy". Then she goes "No, I want to go to the one you are going to".

I simply said that it was kind of a family thing and my sis in law is the one paying for tickets.

Now she's mad at me.

So you invite yourself to a family event (NONE of us are bringing friends, we said sisters only!) And I kindly explain this to you, and now your mad at me.

FYI: She's never met my sisters....


----------



## apriln1982

Heather, that doesn't sound like much of a friend of all. At least she wouldn't remain my friend for long. 

I came home from work at midnight and neither my DH nor my kids had eaten my last ice cream sandwich and there was even a plate of dinner waiting on me. Yessss! Life is good.


----------



## Anne24

Wow Heather lucky you. You sure seemed to have a great day yesterday.


----------



## liz_legend

SherylB

I signed into you BNB account & added your FF siggy into your siggy here.

Trouble with your chart is you haven't added any info on your FF since you got AF in Dec.
If you use OPKs, you have to note the + & - on the chart daily. If you temp every morning, you have to note that too. If you check CM, you have to record that too.

So your chart is going to say "not updated" til you add more info.

the "My Days" app doesn't sync with FF. FF is much more advanced and you'll see that once you start recording stuff. I stopped using "my days" completely after about 2 weeks of doing both when I realized that FF is much better.

so record some info :) And remember to hit "save". Your BNB siggy will automatically update since I did fix all that stuff for you.

I also generally encourage other members to struggle with it a bit since that's really the only way you'll learn how to record stuff :) As in TL's case! hehe


----------



## liz_legend

Heather,

umm, she's going to stop being your friend in about 30 days (you're going to get a BFP this cycle, don't you know!?) hehehe

Ya, she sucks. You can't invite yourself to a sisters' thing!
YOU'RE NOT A *S-I-S-T-E-R*!!!


----------



## liz_legend

So, where is everyone??


----------



## Anne24

I am here Liz :hi:


----------



## sherylb

Im here but im on my cell. One of my DHs employees is applying for the same job. It looks like about 20 applicants. Nerve wrecking.


----------



## liz_legend

I just want to let you all know that at some point between 8am and 10 pm yesterday, my BBs got huge.

I'm not a 34C anymore! Hubby thought it was awesome! hahahaha


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather,
> 
> umm, she's going to stop being your friend in about 30 days (you're going to get a BFP this cycle, don't you know!?) hehehe
> 
> Ya, she sucks. You can't invite yourself to a sisters' thing!
> YOU'RE NOT A *S-I-S-T-E-R*!!!

I know right! I'd so de-friend her on facebook but she also has my phone number and would just blow up my phone with texts. Plus I have to see her face to face from time to time.

We'll see what she does when I get my BFP. I mean yeah I get a little bummed when someone I know is pregnant, but its just that I want to be pregnant too, its not that I am not happy for them! I love pregnant women and I love babies! I want to be a mommy so I'm happy when someone else gets to be one too!


----------



## tl682

Sorry I'm late to the party :) Liz, if they are getting big this early, I wonder what they will wind up being by the time you give birth!!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party :) Liz, if they are getting big this early, I wonder what they will wind up being by the time you give birth!!

Don't say that. My husband will get too excited.
I'm pretty petite too. 5'2", size 6. Could probably be a 4 if I worked out! hehe

Unfortunately, I'm not excited about the "growth"... ya know.....
"They bigger they come, the harder they fall". :wacko:


----------



## tl682

No way!! They wont fall!! Until we are like 80...


----------



## liz_legend

Are you mad?! They start falling at like 55!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm late to the party :) Liz, if they are getting big this early, I wonder what they will wind up being by the time you give birth!!
> 
> Don't say that. My husband will get too excited.
> I'm pretty petite too. 5'2", size 6. Could probably be a 4 if I worked out! hehe
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not excited about the "growth"... ya know.....
> "They bigger they come, the harder they fall". :wacko:Click to expand...

BB growth was once of the earlier things DH and I noticed too. He was like...." Ummm... things seems a little different..." And he was all smiles and giggles of course! Silly boy!

There was a funny thread active in the 1st Tri section yesterday about how BBs change after the baby. Some ladies said theirs didn't fall much after... seemed like it was partly genes and partyl random luck of the hormonal cocktail for the individual pregnancy! Good luck to us all, and whether large or small, may our bosoms rise high forevermore! :thumbup:


----------



## tl682

I'm trying to be optimistic... :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

HAHAHAHA at both of you :)


----------



## tl682

Liz, did you see that updated my FF today?? :happydance:


----------



## elliot

TL! There's a line on your chart! You FF fiend! :)


----------



## elliot

So TL & Anne both...

Did you know that when I started on BNB and started talking with Liz a lot she MADE me put a pic in my little sidebar avatar thingy?

How'd you guys get along for so long without her coming after you and making you... what did you call it Liz?... add some flair? :winkwink:

We'd be a pretty plain jane bunch around here without Liz whooping us into gear and making us be fashionable! (Love ya Liz! :hugs: )


----------



## tl682

I was hoping to one day put a picture of my bfp hpt on there :) Hadn't thought about putting anything else... I refuse to put a picture of myself, in case I run into anybody I know on bnb :) Maybe I'll put up something fun.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I was hoping to one day put a picture of my bfp hpt on there :) Hadn't thought about putting anything else... I refuse to put a picture of myself, in case I run into anybody I know on bnb :) Maybe I'll put up something fun.

I refuse to put up a personl pic too for the same reason, but my snowy pic tells you something about me without giving anything personal away (at least I think).

Something like your "Liz, is this working" siggy :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, did you see that updated my FF today?? :happydance:

oh my!
look at all those symptoms too!!

Question, did you not have AF yesterday? b/c it's blank...


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:
 

> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping to one day put a picture of my bfp hpt on there :) Hadn't thought about putting anything else... I refuse to put a picture of myself, in case I run into anybody I know on bnb :) Maybe I'll put up something fun.
> 
> I refuse to put up a personl pic too for the same reason, but my snowy pic tells you something about me without giving anything personal away (at least I think).
> 
> Something like your "Liz, is this working" siggy :haha:Click to expand...

I think the "Liz, is this working" siggy is a lot of flair!

hehehe
That's true though, as Elliot said, and I before her, you need a pic!
Pick something!
It can be funny too :)

My flower pic is a tulip from our front yard this past spring/summer.


----------



## elliot

How're you feeling these days Liz? Any new or different PG symptoms to report?

I can say (and I may have already, so bear with me, cause I'm way overexcited), that there's no more questioning it now... my bump has arrived! It's still small, but it's totally there and growing each day it seems. 

I need to buy some new maternity things for work this weekend. I got two mat dresses at Target over the holiday on clearance for $7/each, but I need some warm leggings to go under them and a couple of cardigan style, but still business appropriate, sweaters to wear over them cause my office is often pretty chilly.


----------



## liz_legend

Other than my new "girls", I'm pretty fine. A little nechache but that might just be how I've been sitting at my desk all morning....

And if I don't eat regular meals, I get really gross acidy/heartburn..

and My appetite is in general about half! I ate a 1/3 of a burger and about 10 fries at a restaurant last night :( so pathetic. I just was full!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to say Hello. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, did you see that updated my FF today?? :happydance:
> 
> oh my!
> look at all those symptoms too!!
> 
> Question, did you not have AF yesterday? b/c it's blank...Click to expand...

I most certainly had it. Tmi, but it was so heavy to the point where my body was saying to me, "Not only are you not pregnant, but you are VERY not pregnant." Adding INSULT to injury :growlmad: I just updated my chart with it :)


----------



## sherylb

I think I picked a bad day to add my FF to my signature. I thought I would be CD1 today but still waiting...


----------



## liz_legend

TL>
good girl! now maybe in 3-4 weeks, I'll be able to get you to decide on an avatar pic for your profile!!


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> I think I picked a bad day to add my FF to my signature. I thought I would be CD1 today but still waiting...

That's ok, it's never a bad day to have a new siggy :)

Just add stuff like being bloated or having cramps the last few days....!


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say Hello. I hope everyone is doing well.

You've become a ghost here!!! :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> I think I picked a bad day to add my FF to my signature. I thought I would be CD1 today but still waiting...

Has AF showed? If so then you need to mark a flow (Heavy, medium, or light) It won't kick you to CD 1 if its just spotting.


----------



## sherylb

Nope, not even spotting.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Nope, not even spotting.


Ohhhh. Have you tested?


----------



## sherylb

BFN


----------



## sherylb

I think I may have Oed a week late though. Not positive.


----------



## liz_legend

Did u use OPKs this cycle?


----------



## sherylb

No, I was sick the whole week so we weren't TTC while I was sick. After I got better I had 2 days of very wet cloudy CM so I figured what the hell after reading up on it.  It ain't over the the :witch: comes.

I think this is also after I read about Pre-Seed so we didn't use the regular stuff.


----------



## sherylb

I am having this funny pain on just the right side of my lady parts. It doesn't feel like a normal cramp. :(


----------



## tl682

Sherylb -- :test: again tomorrow and on Sunday!!


----------



## sherylb

I think I am going to have to resist the urge for a few days. I think it's still too early. It's only been 7 days. If I don't start by Monday I will because I have a drs appt Friday that I am not supposed to get prego before (since Oct).


----------



## sherylb

I have already tested Monday and today and that's quite expensive when I don't want to use my internet cheapies b/c it is still early.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say Hello. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> You've become a ghost here!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I know I am sorry. I have not been feel well. Now I have a stinky cold and some drainage and I can't really take any thing. But I will get through it. 

We did see the baby's sac on Monday. :happydance: 

How is everyone else doing?


Welcome to all the Newbies. I got back to read your "how we meet" story.:flower:


----------



## sherylb

Still no AF. FXd.


----------



## Anne24

Sheryl why dont you test? Are you ever late for AF? You seem to be 2 days late, as of today. FXed.


----------



## sherylb

I am waiting until Friday. I think I Oed a week later than usual.

I tested Friday when I didn't start but it was negative. I think it's way too early for when I had all the EWCM.

I guess I am going to have to force myself to start taking my prenatal + folic acid. The only meal that I am actually hungry is dinner. Yesterday I forced myself to eat a few bites of lunch and ate a normal dinner. It looks like it's going to be the same today.

2 different :bfn:s today. Still waiting for something to happen. Perhaps Friday.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, you should definitely take the vitamins. I have been taking them since even before we started trying. If nothing else, at least it will keep you healthy!!


----------



## Heather9603

Boy I am TIRED. Worked a 10 hour shift yesterday and an hour before finishing up at work, I get an urgent text from my big sis saying she really needs me.

SO I leave work at 8 pm, I go home, pack a bag, head out to my brothers to pick up his wife (and to use my brothers car because he has a nice car and wasn't going anywhere) and we head out for the hour and a half drive to my sisters house. We finally get there at 11:30. (Oh and we may or may not have stopped for much needed booze!)

So we finally get there and my sister is passed out from all her crying. I felt so bad for her.

Long story short, she left her abusive husband about two months ago and she's having a ROUGH time. She confided in us some stuff last night and without going into details, it involved sexual abuse too :cry:

So we sat around, watched girly movies, and drank straight rum out of wine glasses because she had no juice OR any regular glasses! lol.

Then we all 3 climbed into her bed and did girl chat til like 4 am and we finally all crashed in her queen size bed lol!

I was glad to be there for my sis, she just needed company. She cried before we went to sleep saying it was nice to be sleeping next to someone, as her Ex had refused to sleep in the same bed as her for 7 years. So I hugged my sis and we passed out with her head on my shoulder.

I feel so bad for her, I wish she lived closer so I could help her out more. DH even offered for her to move in here, and find a job close to our area (she's a preschool teacher, so theres always work for that)

Anyway, just kind of venting a little bit. I've got all sorts of family drama thrown my way right now that I havn't even began to temp this cycle. So I'm thinking that I can't handle the stress of that this month, so I'm just going to do lots of sex around my normal ovulation range (cd 15-20) and just see what happens!


----------



## liz_legend

aww, Heather, that's so nice that you 2 gals could be there for her!


----------



## sherylb

I am going to keep taking my vitamins but I think my AF is here.


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, you should take a Prenatal & a DHA the whole time you're TTC


----------



## liz_legend

b-o-r-e-d

My SIL was supposed to have her baby by now. I wanted to take today off as a vacation day & drive with hubby the 4 hrs each way to go see the LO. But they're still sleeping in her uterus!!!!


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> b-o-r-e-d
> 
> My SIL was supposed to have her baby by now. I wanted to take today off as a vacation day & drive with hubby the 4 hrs each way to go see the LO. But they're still sleeping in her uterus!!!!

That's funny, Liz. Well, hopefully, tomorrow it will come!! I forgot to take my temperature today... :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Still a bit early to matter that you missed a day isn't it?


----------



## liz_legend

TL, ya, not a big deal but make sure it doesn't become a habit! Or I'll come over there and beat you up :) j/k

How bad of an aunt am I that I want the baby here so I don't have to go to work for a day? hahahaha


----------



## sherylb

I guess it would be a good time to ask if I am supposed to temp from Day 1 if I plan on temping or if I can wait until I have finished?


----------



## sherylb

I think I have you beat Liz. I planned to not work tax season this year just in case I was prego so I am a housewife now.  Love it!


----------



## tl682

Girls, I was supposed to give birth in March, according to my "life plan." That never happened... These babies just choose to be created and come out when they want :)


----------



## liz_legend

I started temping in the middle so I'd start temping tomorrow if I were you :)


----------



## tl682

Liz, you seeing your FIL when she gives birth?? Will it be the first time since the holiday dinner argument??


----------



## liz_legend

ya, it will be the first "sighting" since the holidays....


----------



## tl682

He had better behave this time.


----------



## liz_legend

He'll be distracted... there'll be a 2nd grandchild in his arms...


----------



## sherylb

I guess it will be quite a while before he sees your newbie.  Hope all goes well with the birthing.


----------



## tl682

That's true...


----------



## Heather9603

OMG, this site is HILARIOUS! 

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html


----------



## liz_legend

wow, that's all I can say.


----------



## sherylb

I shared it with my prego friends and sil. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, I might have a personal friend joining us soon.. Just so y'all know.
:flower: She's great.


----------



## sherylb

Looking forward to it Liz. I am reading TCoYF today.  Very interesting and I am still on the intro.


----------



## liz_legend

Brain freeze.. remind me again what TCoYF means?


----------



## fizzfactory

Hi ladies,

A newbie and oldie at the same time. Got a BFP 3 days ago, they a BFN yesterday. Disappointed but glad that we finally got a BFP. Stupid fertilized egg needs to stick next time. 

More personal info. -- I try to crack myself up at all times, avoid the family at all costs = < stress, I'm 1 out of 14 kids guess who's the baby -- too bad my mom's fertility didn't pass on to me. I work w/ Liz and she harassed me to join...all 5 ft 2 inches of her, very intimidating.

Other than that been trying for about 4-6 months, our efforts have been lacking, but now we are on a mission.

Champ


----------



## liz_legend

Don't worry folks, I'll be harassing Fizz to get a siggy soon.... 

Letting her get used to BNB for a bit first!


----------



## liz_legend

Fizz > Oh, so the "initiation" we do to all new members is you have to tell us how you and your DH (dear husband) met or a funny story from your wedding.


----------



## fizzfactory

We need more TTC in this thread, the BFPs are taking over...


----------



## sherylb

I am loving "Taking Charge of Your Fertility." Fizz you may like this book. It is super informative. I got it for like $.35 + $4 shipping on amazon and it came in yesterday.


----------



## liz_legend

fizzfactory said:


> We need more TTC in this thread, *the BFPs are taking over*...

Lady, isn't that the point?! :dohh: hahahahaha


----------



## sherylb

That just means all these ladies have been here too long. I am new too and trying to learn all I can to make this happen ASAP. Has Liz gotten you on Fertilityfriend.com? This is my first month charting with temps. I also plan to do the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month. So much to learn just to get prego and then I have all the pregnancy books I bought hidden in my bedroom nightstand drawer.


----------



## liz_legend

Haven't got her on FertilityFriend (FF) just yet...
I only recently got her using IC OPK (internet cheapie Ovulation Predictor Kits).

BTW, I'll be writing out a lot of my acronyms for a few days to get her used to reading all the lingo :)

She only got AF (Aunt Flo) from her MC yesterday... so I just want her to feel the support for right now...


----------



## sherylb

This forum and this Site are an amazing support system. I am so glad that I found you guys.

And on a side note I think I am not going to discuss TTC with my SIL anymore. She told me yesterday that she is worried about me getting my hopes up after I thought I may have actually done it. I am glad that I charted my "symptoms" last month so I won't mistake them again this month.


----------



## liz_legend

The more you chart, the more you'll learn what means something!
I see you put a temp for today :)


----------



## liz_legend

TL's been bad and hasn't posted a temp for yesterday or today!


----------



## sherylb

Yes I did. I think I am going to try to do it when DH gets up for work.


----------



## fizzfactory

So, I went to Laos to visit my mom and at that time my boyfriend, Joe, wanted to go with me. I went a week prior to his departure...Joe ended up getting an emergency foot surgery because a vein in his heel burst. He signed a disclosure to let the Dr. release him and removing any liability if something were to happen to his heel. When I picked him up at VTE, he was in crutches...my mom gasped that my boyfriend was crippled or "handicapped." So, after he got to talk to my mom (who doesn't speak any english) -- he had my sister translate and asked my mom for her blessing to marry her youngest daughter. Immediately after, my mom was so excited she sent out invitations, requested a band, catered a "Souk Koun" -- traditional Lao ceremony. Joe got his Aladdin outfit tailored and I was fitted for my sarong. At the ceremony, Joe kept asking me if this was a wedding, I just kept smiling and went with the flow. During the festivities, Joe had food poisoning and was barely able to stand up...So, he was not able to see the set it and forget it, baby calf rotating in our lawn. The band played our wedding song -- hotel california, in broken english. Everyone danced to the Laotian electric slide...supposedly, it was an awesome time. I was barely there b/c I was making sure Joe didn't have to get admitted to a shady hospital. We have been together ever since, through all the funny moments -- laughing and wondering if this is really happening to us.


----------



## sherylb

That does sound like a crazy fun trip. How long ago was this?


----------



## liz_legend

WOW, that is nuts! hahaha, post a pic!


----------



## sherylb

So glad to know now that I am no longer on Depo that it's one of the most screwed up things a woman can do to herself if she wants to have kids.


----------



## fizzfactory

Boo, pics are at home...will get them to you tomorrow...

We got officially married Sept. 2009. So our trip to Laos was probably around Dec. 2007.


----------



## liz_legend

I love that pic of you :)


----------



## Anne24

Hey Fiz :hi: Sorry about the MC :hugs: Your wedding was really eventful, must say!!! BTW you also joined BNB on an eventful day, today is 1.11.11. As far as Liz goes, I'm sure she is going to tutor you about FF and every related thing to TTC in no time, as we fondly call her the tech nerd :winkwink:

I got a surprise gift from dh. Guess what??? An amazon kindle:happydance::happydance::happydance: Currently playing scrabble on it :coffee:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, are you at "work" right now? :)


----------



## Anne24

Nope at home playing :D


----------



## liz_legend

Fizz, alright, you need a basic ticker in your siggy.

chose something like from daisypath or something that shows how long you've been married or something.. :)

I can't look at your non-colorful posts (although they have been very amusing and colorful in description)!


----------



## sherylb

As much as I am enjoying my book and don't want to put it down I don't want to read about Male Reproductive Anatomy over lunch.  Think it's breaktime.


----------



## fizzfactory

Liz stop by my office...need help w/ sigs...hahaha, my own personal tech support!


----------



## liz_legend

So I just got back from lunch and I was in your building too!! hahahaha

Do you know what kind of signature you like?
There's: https://daisypath.com/ https://www.tickerfactory.com/


----------



## fizzfactory

testing...


----------



## sherylb

Cute signature!! I am on day 2 also but my cycle is a bit shorter.


----------



## fizzfactory

cool, Sheryl... remind me when its game time, hahaha! My cycle length is a lil' messed up -- I just avg. the days.


----------



## sherylb

Whenever you get on Fertilityfriend.com you should use one of their tickers. Liz set mine up but it allows people to see your charting so they can follow what you are going through and help you if you need it.


----------



## liz_legend

Fizz, if you want to see our FF pages, click on the eggs & chick in my siggy or Sheryl's dragonfly.

It's easy to make.


----------



## Heather9603

Man its always hoping on here when I'm gone, and then I have 3 pages to read through lol.

Welcome Fizz!

I just got home from work and I am thinking a nap sounds really nice. But I have to call insurance first about my stupid car wreck. Grr.

But in other news, DH finally cleared out the garage yesterday and took his broken motercycle to storage (He doesn't have the time or money to work on it right now anyway) So now I can park IN the garage! It was so nice to leave for work in the middle of a snow storm and my jeep was already nice and toasty and not covered in snow! Especially nice since I over slept by 20 minutes!


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Nope at home playing :D

Jealous!! I didn't have a minute to breathe today.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> TL's been bad and hasn't posted a temp for yesterday or today!

I'm all updated -- In yer face :happydance: :haha: :thumbup: :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

So I think I've lost a touch of poundage... My pants feel more baggy around my hips/butt...


----------



## fizzfactory

Hi ladies,

Just got back from the OB, she ran an HCG on blood, RH & blood type. Waiting to see what happens, possible ultrasound if positive...1 month off of TTC, then back at it the month thereafter.

The saga continues...


----------



## liz_legend

fizzfactory said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got back from the OB, she ran an HCG on blood, RH & blood type. Waiting to see what happens, possible ultrasound if positive...1 month off of TTC, then back at it the month thereafter.
> 
> The saga continues...

So you might still be pregnant?!?!


----------



## fizzfactory

Probably not...I did the EPT test twice -- both negative...so HCG is just to confirm.


----------



## sherylb

Looking forward to your results post Fizz.


----------



## liz_legend

Did the doctor say anything else?


----------



## fizzfactory

The usual stuff after a MC -- doesn't latch properly, never know what is truly involved in a MC, your body knows best, if it's not right it will naturally abort. She did the exam -- like your pap...special attention downstairs!

I'm just glad we did conceive...now we just have to get it to stay put :)


----------



## tl682

Fizz, that's the thing -- You conceived!! That means that it will happen again!!


----------



## fizzfactory

Here are some pics...wedding and a baby calf...haha!
 



Attached Files:







152 (2).jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









185 (2).jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

Wow, I wonder how much of that calf they ate. Crazy!


----------



## tl682

Can anybody tell me if stress actually prevents conception?? There are articles that go either way. What's the authority on this??


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody??


----------



## liz_legend

Work is nuts today.

Not sure where Elliot is as I haven't seen her in a while..

I believe stress is a negative for conception... that's why ppl get preggers when you "give up".


----------



## tl682

Right, I have heard that, but what I dont understand is how people who are living in 3rd world countrries, who are starving, get pregnant. They are under way more stress than I am.


----------



## tl682

Elliot is gone. She doesn't love us anymore. Where is Anne and CLW??


----------



## sherylb

It can delay or prevent ovulation. That can't help.


----------



## tl682

Well, I definitely ovulate every month. That I know. So, what's the issue?? DH is doing another SA tomorrow morning.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Elliot is gone. She doesn't love us anymore. Where is Anne and CLW??

CLW has temporarily left BNB.... She said she'll return someday....


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Elliot is gone. She doesn't love us anymore. Where is Anne and CLW??
> 
> CLW has temporarily left BNB.... She said she'll return someday....Click to expand...

What?? When did that happen?? How did I miss that??


----------



## tl682

:wacko:


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Well, I definitely ovulate every month. That I know. So, what's the issue?? DH is doing another SA tomorrow morning.

How many months has it been?

The thing is you only have a 20% chance of conceiving every month, and then you have a tiny couple of day window to work with at that!

It can take a healthy couple up to a year.


----------



## tl682

Heather9603 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I definitely ovulate every month. That I know. So, what's the issue?? DH is doing another SA tomorrow morning.
> 
> How many months has it been?
> 
> The thing is you only have a 20% chance of conceiving every month, and then you have a tiny couple of day window to work with at that!
> 
> It can take a healthy couple up to a year.Click to expand...

This is our 9th cycle... Definitely BDing at the right times, too. Not sure what the issue is anymore...


----------



## elliot

Hi guys! I haven't been around much this week cause life's been crazy hectic. I got a touch of the flu, then DH got the flu for real (poor boy), and work has been utter madness, and blah blah blah.... you know... life.

Welcome Fizz! Hoping you get some good, clear info from the doc so you can move on with your TTC.

And Hi TL! You know I have to lurk around here whether I like it or not just so I can see the big moment when you announce your BFP!!! :hugs: Wouldn't miss it!

Oh, and TL... I don't know of any authoritative advice on stress affecting conception, but I think our modern day worrying type stress is quite different physiologically then the stress of having too little to eat. Some docs think our modern day anxiety type stress can wreak real havok on our bodies and cause all kinds of problems. I tried to reduce my stress while TTC, but can't say I was super successful... myabe that's why it took me 7 months? Or maybe it took 7 months just it's true what my doc told me, that 8 months is the average for healthy couples. I know on here you hear of tons of women who fall PG right away, but I'm not sure the BNB community is representative of the general population. Anywho... just blathering... 

Life here is good... looking forward to a long weekend and catching up on some rest after a very busy couple fo weeks.


----------



## Anne24

Good morning ladies

Sorry wasnt so active yesterday. So this morning my temp had a huge dip and an hour later was greeted by the witch. Wasnt expecting a miracle this month but you know you always feel in the dumps with the appearance of the witch. On to cycle#6. I know this is nothing compared to what others go through, but to me even this seems like forever. In fact the whole TTC thing seems like a charade at times.

OPK
Charting
Grapefruit juice
Soy
Then when you get that positive in the OPK you try to BD as much as possible to cover the fertile period.
Then you drive yourself crazy in the TWW trying to symptom spot.
Test
BFN
AF
Open your flood gate of tears.
Back to square one.
Start over again.

During this time your mind is an emotional roller coaster ranging from hope to despair to excitement to anger to utter frustration.
My DH's SA result is normal, I have a cycle that comes and goes with clock-work precision, I am 30 and DH 31, healthy and yet nothing for the last 5 months. WHY?
When I pray to God for a baby, I wonder if I am asking for too much. But then I realise that when I was born, God decided to make me a girl, by virtue of that doesnt motherhood become my birthright? 

I am sorry ladies for rambling so much but I just needed to ventilate.

TL
Even I have read that stress does affect TTC. I am definitely stressed for that matter. DH and I have decided to go for a vacation in March because I think I need a break for sure.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne,

My parents were NTNP (Fizz: not trying, not preventing) for 10 yrs before they had me...

They finally realized something must be wrong and only started going to see doctors about 3-4 months before I was conceived (so they actually were only doing exams & consultations still)!

I think you're doing everything right. I did pretty much everything you did except minus the Grapefruit juice, but add EPO & Preseed.

You even forgot to mention all the prenatals & DHA you're probably already taking everyday.

I think you'll get your BFP very soon, hun. :flower:


----------



## Anne24

Thanks Liz. 10 years is a long time indeed. Yes, I started using preseed from last cycle and taking Prenatals. Will start taking EPO from this cycle. I am not taking soy, I just mentioned it coz I know many do take it. What is DHA?


----------



## liz_legend

DHA is the other supplement that all docs recommend you take along with your OTC prenatal.

Only the prescription prenatals that your doctor can prescribe have it built into one pill but you can find DHA in your local pharmacy at a slightly lower dose (which is perfectly fine according to my doctor).

https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.c...A-during-pregnancy-and-breastfeeding-5726.htm


----------



## elliot

I'm sorry Anne. The description you gave was me & DH almost to a T, except we were both 31. I have no idea why it suddenly happened for us on month #7, but I hope maybe lucky #7 will be the one for you too.

Sending you lots of hugs and good vibes. Hope you treat yourself to something nice today for getting through another 2ww. :hugs:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> DHA is the other supplement that all docs recommend you take along with your OTC prenatal.
> 
> Only the prescription prenatals that your doctor can prescribe have it built into one pill but you can find DHA in your local pharmacy at a slightly lower dose (which is perfectly fine according to my doctor).
> 
> https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.c...A-during-pregnancy-and-breastfeeding-5726.htm

I never knew about DHA until after I got PG, but yup... my OBGYN has me taking it now too. Was kind of a bugger to find is separate at the grocery store, and super expensive at the natural food store. But I see now they have a prenatal at my graocery store that has it built right in, so I might go that route next time to save some $.


----------



## liz_legend

I found it at CVS pretty easy. CVS even makes their "own" brand version too..


----------



## sherylb

I double checked that my Nature's Bounty has DHA.  Has 200. And I take 400 Folic Acid to bring my daily from 800 to 1200 per dr orders.


----------



## Heather9603

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is having a good day.

My DH turned Dirty 30 today! We don't celebrate B-days but I still reserve the right to call him an old fart!


----------



## sherylb

*Like* Heather

My DH is also 30.


----------



## Heather9603

I just stuck my tongue on a rain gutter outside in order to win a 100 dollar gift card to a local pub. I can't believe I did that....and I don't even know if I won (only first 10 people win and there were 8 on the FB page)

The picture is still funny though...

https://i52.tinypic.com/2n9mdjb.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

omg! how'd you get it off!?


----------



## liz_legend

So this is what I bought/made/ordered for my DH's 30th b-day
 



Attached Files:







13942_209868840855_509690855_4527777_8241787_n.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 2









13942_209869110855_509690855_4527810_7879307_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









13942_209202985855_509690855_4520933_5049661_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> omg! how'd you get it off!?

It didn't stick lol. But I had a water bottle with warm water in my other hand JUST in case lol.


----------



## sherylb

BnB really needs a *Like* button next to the "Thanks" button.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Hi guys! I haven't been around much this week cause life's been crazy hectic. I got a touch of the flu, then DH got the flu for real (poor boy), and work has been utter madness, and blah blah blah.... you know... life.
> 
> Welcome Fizz! Hoping you get some good, clear info from the doc so you can move on with your TTC.
> 
> And Hi TL! You know I have to lurk around here whether I like it or not just so I can see the big moment when you announce your BFP!!! :hugs: Wouldn't miss it!
> 
> Oh, and TL... I don't know of any authoritative advice on stress affecting conception, but I think our modern day worrying type stress is quite different physiologically then the stress of having too little to eat. Some docs think our modern day anxiety type stress can wreak real havok on our bodies and cause all kinds of problems. I tried to reduce my stress while TTC, but can't say I was super successful... myabe that's why it took me 7 months? Or maybe it took 7 months just it's true what my doc told me, that 8 months is the average for healthy couples. I know on here you hear of tons of women who fall PG right away, but I'm not sure the BNB community is representative of the general population. Anywho... just blathering...
> 
> Life here is good... looking forward to a long weekend and catching up on some rest after a very busy couple fo weeks.

Elliot -- I missed you!! Your post just made me feel so good :hugs: Your dr said the average was 8 months?? Wow, that's great, because I was starting to feel like being on the 9th month means we will be trying for the next 5 years... I have been so bummed, it keeps me up now at night. Trying so hard to de-stress. Hoping this month is the month.
DH just re-did his SA this morning. Have to wait about 5 business days for the results. Hoping it worked this time, and that there are good swimmers in there!! FXed.


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Sorry wasnt so active yesterday. So this morning my temp had a huge dip and an hour later was greeted by the witch. Wasnt expecting a miracle this month but you know you always feel in the dumps with the appearance of the witch. On to cycle#6. I know this is nothing compared to what others go through, but to me even this seems like forever. In fact the whole TTC thing seems like a charade at times.
> 
> OPK
> Charting
> Grapefruit juice
> Soy
> Then when you get that positive in the OPK you try to BD as much as possible to cover the fertile period.
> Then you drive yourself crazy in the TWW trying to symptom spot.
> Test
> BFN
> AF
> Open your flood gate of tears.
> Back to square one.
> Start over again.
> 
> During this time your mind is an emotional roller coaster ranging from hope to despair to excitement to anger to utter frustration.
> My DH's SA result is normal, I have a cycle that comes and goes with clock-work precision, I am 30 and DH 31, healthy and yet nothing for the last 5 months. WHY?
> When I pray to God for a baby, I wonder if I am asking for too much. But then I realise that when I was born, God decided to make me a girl, by virtue of that doesnt motherhood become my birthright?
> 
> I am sorry ladies for rambling so much but I just needed to ventilate.
> 
> TL
> Even I have read that stress does affect TTC. I am definitely stressed for that matter. DH and I have decided to go for a vacation in March because I think I need a break for sure.

Awh, Anne. I totally understand how you feel. Actually, when I went from month 5 to month 6, that was the worst month for me emotionally... But, you need to keep in mind that it WILL happen when it's the RIGHT time. I always think everything happens for a reason. There is some reason why it's taking you a while. That reason will become clear one day, when you are holding your baby, and you realize that that is the baby you were meant to have :hugs: 
Thank you for the advice. I think it's great that you and DH are planning a vacay. Where are you thinking about doing it??


----------



## tl682

So, I will NEVER EVER look at those Starbucks coffee thermoses again. TMI, but after DH got his "sample" into the little cup they give you for the SA (we did it at home this time, since being at the dr's office last time was too much pressure for him), I put that cup inside one of the coffee thermoses to keep it at room temperature, because it's so cold out. Got it to the place in 15 minutes, and when I left, I was coming down in the elevator, and I saw somebody drinking out of one of those thermoses, and I thought I was about to throw up...


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> So this is what I bought/made/ordered for my DH's 30th b-day

The cake looks so amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Anne24

Liz
Wowwwwwww that cake looks yummy and wonderful decorations too.

TL
Thank you so much for those kind words. Good luck for your DH's SA results. I am fine now, hubby just comes home and lifts my spirit. We are probably going to Vegas and GC. Excited. How are all the others doing?


----------



## sherylb

Ladies, please pray for me in the morning. I have my first post-LEEP pap in the morning at 9 am. I will have to wait at least a week for results. Thank you.


----------



## Anne24

You will be there in my prayers Sheryl:hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> So, I will NEVER EVER look at those Starbucks coffee thermoses again. TMI, but after DH got his "sample" into the little cup they give you for the SA (we did it at home this time, since being at the dr's office last time was too much pressure for him), I put that cup inside one of the coffee thermoses to keep it at room temperature, because it's so cold out. Got it to the place in 15 minutes, and when I left, I was coming down in the elevator, and I saw somebody drinking out of one of those thermoses, and I thought I was about to throw up...

:haha: :dohh: :haha: :dohh:


----------



## liz_legend

Good luck, Sheryl


----------



## Heather9603

So I'm not sure how much I will be around here. DH and I had a HUGE fight last night, and I think having kids is on hold right now.

Well at first I wanted to punch him in the face because his exact words were "I don't want to have kids with YOU".

Meaning, we have too much other crap going on and I don't want to have kids right now.

Did I take it that way? Of course not!

My reaction was "Well get rid of your Del sol (his car that is his baby) Because if I can't have the baby I want, you can't have the baby you want.....So its either sell it or I take a hammer to it!" (Did I mention I was a little angry at this point?)

SO, after some heated arguments, lots of crying on my part, and a few more threats of physical violence to his car on my part.....He finally explained what he meant by his statement.

Still hurt though, still does. I'm still pretty PO'd.

I havn't felt like he was 100% into this TTC thing anyway, and whenever I'd talk about kids to friends, he'd make comments like "Yeah, but not for a few more years".

I guess that was his way of telling me he wanted to wait. But I told him 6 months. I want to be done with having kids by the age of 30 and I will be 26 in June. So I don't have much time on that one. 

I'm glad his sister and brother in law are coming into town tonight, I really don't want to be alone with him right now. :cry::growlmad:


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, First off, :hugs:

Secondly, how many kids do you want to have?

I know I'm obviously not aware of your specific situation, but you're 25.. (I'm 26, turning 27 in 3 weeks)... How long have you been TTC? Because you're obviously worried that it's going to take a long time hence the fight from your end...

How old is he? He just comes of scared to me about maybe being a dad, being the end-all to a little person... I felt like that last year.. 

I just hope that you two talked a little last night and patched things up... :hugs:

Oh, and is the car still in one piece? :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

Oh, and I totally commend you for holding it together when he said "I don't want to have kids with YOU". I would have calmly pointed to the front door and said "get out" to my husband if he ever said that to me.


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> Ladies, please pray for me in the morning. I have my first post-LEEP pap in the morning at 9 am. I will have to wait at least a week for results. Thank you.

Praying for you, honey!!


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> Oh, and I totally commend you for holding it together when he said "I don't want to have kids with YOU". I would have calmly pointed to the front door and said "get out" to my husband if he ever said that to me.

Sorry about your argument, Heather. I agree with Liz. He's probably just scared, and he will come around. I would have taken this comment very badly, too :wacko:


----------



## sherylb

I think my appointment went well other than that I spent way more time with the sheet alone in the room then I would have liked.


----------



## liz_legend

Now try to relax over the weekend!!


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah we talked it out. I know I'm not even 26 yet but we only want two kids and with at least the first one potty trained before second comes (so like 2 or 3) So I would like to have my 2nd born before I'm 30 (or around that time).

He isn't giving me a time line yet. And I told him I NEED to have that so I have something to look forward to.

I get some of his frustrations. I'm not the best at keeping a clean house and I know that frustrates him because that was our deal from day one, who ever works less, does more around the house. And I only work like 15 hours a week and he works 40, so yes it is only fair that I do more....and I havn't been. I have ADD so its easy for my mind to go elsewhere and then time is just gone.

So he's worried that when a baby comes, I'll just be even busier and neglect the house even more. Thats his main concern right now. So I guess I just have to prove to him and get into a HABIT of cleaning.

I never work Thursdays so I have said Thursdays is my cleaning day!


----------



## sherylb

I am looking forward to getting pregnant so that I will hit the nesting phase and start cleaning like crazy. I just hate to do it and always put it off.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> I am looking forward to getting pregnant so that I will hit the nesting phase and start cleaning like crazy. I just hate to do it and always put it off.

So I should tell him that if I'm pregnant I will want to clean more? lol.


----------



## sherylb

I believe that is what happens. When my cousin was prego with her first she became a clean freak. Her mom/sister would find her on top of the washer and dryer trying to dust. She was always trying to get stuff ready for the baby.


----------



## Heather9603

Wow.....So the little boy I babysit, who just turned 3....got an interesting gift from his bio-dad.....a GUN! Seriously, who gets a gun for a 3 year old? And its not even like they are a hunting family, he just got his son a gun for the heck of it! His mom was pretty livid! I mean his bio-dad is into bikes, four wheelers, etc....so why not get him a little four wheeler or something!?


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I would have been livid too.


----------



## tl682

So, I definitely oved today. I felt it. If that's the case, why did I also have ov pain (less, but it was still there) two days ago?? I also want to know -- Liz, what's that green box under stats on my chart for today??


----------



## sherylb

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/layouts/ttc/help/chart_key.html It stands for predicted O day.


----------



## Heather9603

Man I have had a lot of Ov pain on my left side this last day. It was right side last month. I'm not temping. Too many things got in the way of temping and by the time I was getting up at normal times or actually sleeping in my own bed, I was at like CD 10 and that was too late lol.

Yesterday I felt a twinge in my left side when I was sitting down, and about an hour later I got my big glob of EWCM (which I always get the day before O) 

I'm trying to be stress free with no temping but I can't help but analyze everything else lol.


----------



## liz_legend

So went to the doc for our 1st U/S today.

Baby is right on target for size. We are officially 8w+3d. Baby measures 8w+2d.

Only thing of concern was a small amount of blood she could see near the placenta. She called it a subchorionic bleed that she sees once in a while, but not exactly often.
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/subchorionic-hematoma.shtml

So *no *sex, no strenuous exercise, no heavy lifting.

Hubby was in the ultrasound with me. I asked him later if he would have believed me if he wasn't there if I told him the doctor said no sex. He said "hell no". :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-18_11-06-14_805_edit0.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sherylb

No sex for how long though?


----------



## tl682

No sex until the baby is born??


----------



## tl682

Where is Anne??


----------



## liz_legend

No sex for at least 4-6 weeks... then we'll revisit the issue at the next ultrasound.


----------



## sherylb

That's a long time. I had trouble doing it for a few weeks after my surgery and before the wedding.


----------



## tl682

Awh, well, it's all for the baby!! Just think about it that way :) Is DH upset??


----------



## Anne24

TL I am here :hi:

Liz I just now saw the US pics. Awww...must have been exciting for you to see that little life being created inside you.

I am sorry...was really busy today.

How are every body doing?


----------



## Anne24

TL

I was stalking your chart. Where are your temps? You said you have already ov ed but i dont see the cross hairs yet???


----------



## elliot

Hi everybody! Boy a lot has happened with you ladies since I was last here!

Sheryl - Glad to hear your appointment went okay. Any results yet? Are you cleared to officially TTC yet?

TL - Glad to hear you're feeling better hun. I know how worrying it gets when you've been trying 6 months or more. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed you get your lucky BFP soon! :hugs:

Liz - Hope you had a happy 30th celebration with hubby. The cake looked rockin! And congrats on your 1st ultrasound showing baby healthy and well. Were you guys blown away by the image on the screen? It totally rocked our worlds! Too bad about the no sex, but really it's a small price to pay in the big scheme, right? And since you're not supposed to do anything strenuous or lift anything I guess hubby will have to take care of everything and pamper you! :winkwink:

Anne - Howdy Anne! Long time no chat. Hope things are going well for you and that the busyness you're having isn't stressful busyness!

Heather - Sorry to hear about the fight with DH, but good to know you guys patched it up. I imagine it must be really hard when one person is ready and the other just isn't yet, but hopefully he'll come around if you can be patient with him. He does want kids eventually it sounds like, so that's good news! Maybe it wil just be later than you'd planned?

Things are fine here. I'm feeling great for the most part, just headaches, but otherwise sliding smoothly into 2nd Tri. We've had a bunch of snow and cold temps here lately, so I got to go snowshoeing with my dog a few times over the long holiday weekend... super fun, even though I get winded so easily now. My appetite has suddenly kicked into overdrive, so I've been having to eat more, but luckily my queasy belly and hate of all froot & veg went away about the same time, so I've been able to eat a lot of healthy stuff.

DH and I finally bought our 1st baby item over the weekend. You'll laugh, but it was a children's book, and it felt like a big deal to us. :haha: We also went to Babies R Us to start looking at the gear we'll need. Holy overwhelming batman! Our families really want us to register, but we don't want to register there because some of their stuff like cribs are just way more money than we would want and much too fancy for our tastes. Does anybody know of a way you can set up an online registry with items from different stores so people can just check stuff off when they buy it but you aren't stuck picking all your items from one shop?

Sorry... rambling... must get to work now! :blush:


----------



## Anne24

Good morning Elliot 

Nice to know that you started your baby shopping... how sweet is that:hugs:

About he baby registry thing...one of my friends recently gave birth, even she was complaining about babies r us being expensive. You can check the baby depot in Burlington Coat Factory. The crib and bedding come at pretty reasonable prices there. In fact I myself bought a bedding for this friend's baby and it was pretty cheap compared to Babies r Us. 

As for me, I am doing pretty good as of now. Dont know if I will remain the same once the tww comes :wacko:


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Awh, well, it's all for the baby!! Just think about it that way :) Is DH upset??

Naw, he's not upset at all. He, of course, would have much preferred that I got a clean bill of health for the doctor and wish she told us to have lots of BDing instead :haha: He's really supportive when it comes to stuff like that. By chance, we really haven't done any BDing for the last month or so anyway, because I've been so tired & passed out by 10pm when he doesn't usually get home til 11pm or midnight.. except for by chance, we did 3 days ago!!

He actually felt guilty about it after the doctor said that and thought maybe we shouldn't have done that now (in hindsight of course)..

He's a cutie. I'm just going to take it easy.


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, you need to shop more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to get into 2nd trimester & once I know everything is okay with this "bleed", I will go buck-wild registering all over the place!


----------



## elliot

I'm sure everything will be just fine Liz -- you just take it easy, rub that belly, and send that little baby all the positive vibes you can. I'll send some too!

I searched around a bit and found it does look like OH and I can do an online registry that is open to many different stores. Including a few links here in case anybody else is interested:

https://www.myregistry.com/default.aspx
https://www.wishpot.com/
https://www.thebump.com/registry/home.aspx


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> TL
> 
> I was stalking your chart. Where are your temps? You said you have already ov ed but i dont see the cross hairs yet???

You are back!! The temping was making me crazy and overly stressed about being ttc, so I stopped...


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> I'm sure everything will be just fine Liz -- you just take it easy, rub that belly, and send that little baby all the positive vibes you can. I'll send some too!
> 
> I searched around a bit and found it does look like OH and I can do an online registry that is open to many different stores. Including a few links here in case anybody else is interested:
> 
> https://www.myregistry.com/default.aspx
> https://www.wishpot.com/
> https://www.thebump.com/registry/home.aspx

Elliot, I want to see some of the things you are registering for!!


----------



## sherylb

elliot said:


> Hi everybody! Boy a lot has happened with you ladies since I was last here!
> 
> Sheryl - Glad to hear your appointment went okay. Any results yet? Are you cleared to officially TTC yet?
> 
> TL - Glad to hear you're feeling better hun. I know how worrying it gets when you've been trying 6 months or more. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed you get your lucky BFP soon! :hugs:
> 
> Liz - Hope you had a happy 30th celebration with hubby. The cake looked rockin! And congrats on your 1st ultrasound showing baby healthy and well. Were you guys blown away by the image on the screen? It totally rocked our worlds! Too bad about the no sex, but really it's a small price to pay in the big scheme, right? And since you're not supposed to do anything strenuous or lift anything I guess hubby will have to take care of everything and pamper you! :winkwink:
> 
> Anne - Howdy Anne! Long time no chat. Hope things are going well for you and that the busyness you're having isn't stressful busyness!
> 
> Heather - Sorry to hear about the fight with DH, but good to know you guys patched it up. I imagine it must be really hard when one person is ready and the other just isn't yet, but hopefully he'll come around if you can be patient with him. He does want kids eventually it sounds like, so that's good news! Maybe it wil just be later than you'd planned?
> 
> Things are fine here. I'm feeling great for the most part, just headaches, but otherwise sliding smoothly into 2nd Tri. We've had a bunch of snow and cold temps here lately, so I got to go snowshoeing with my dog a few times over the long holiday weekend... super fun, even though I get winded so easily now. My appetite has suddenly kicked into overdrive, so I've been having to eat more, but luckily my queasy belly and hate of all froot & veg went away about the same time, so I've been able to eat a lot of healthy stuff.
> 
> DH and I finally bought our 1st baby item over the weekend. You'll laugh, but it was a children's book, and it felt like a big deal to us. :haha: We also went to Babies R Us to start looking at the gear we'll need. Holy overwhelming batman! Our families really want us to register, but we don't want to register there because some of their stuff like cribs are just way more money than we would want and much too fancy for our tastes. Does anybody know of a way you can set up an online registry with items from different stores so people can just check stuff off when they buy it but you aren't stuck picking all your items from one shop?
> 
> Sorry... rambling... must get to work now! :blush:

I am expecting results back Friday at the earliest but probably next week. We are ttcing this month regardless. Gosh I am glad to hear you don't hate fruits and veggies anymore. I am going to need that to happen to me too. I love that your first item was a book. I really want to get those recordable storybooks so that my voice will read stories to them whether I am there or not and grandparents can read too. 

The most important advice is probably to create your registry on Amazon.com. I have already started one there because there you can add items from any Site including toysrus.com/babiesrus.com. Some things that I wanted were a better deal there so I linked that page. A lot of the things they have you can get on Amazon for cheaper. I didn't do it as a baby registry though. I set it up as another wish list so that I can hide it until I am ready. But the "Add to Universal Wish List" button is genious!


----------



## elliot

sherylb said:


> The most important advice is probably to create your registry on Amazon.com. I have already started one there because there you can add items from any Site including toysrus.com/babiesrus.com. Some things that I wanted were a better deal there so I linked that page. A lot of the things they have you can get on Amazon for cheaper. I didn't do it as a baby registry though. I set it up as another wish list so that I can hide it until I am ready. But the "Add to Universal Wish List" button is genious!

Wow Sheryl! You just rocked my world! I had no idea Amazon had a Universal Wish List area, and you are right... it is genious! Much better than the other sites I'd found I think! Thanks so much! :)


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> The temping was making me crazy and overly stressed about being ttc, so I stopped...

I know what you mean, TL. I tried temping for a few days and it stressed me out too :( Works for some I guess, but I must be too easily stressed! :blush:

I'll let you know some of the stuff I'm registered for once I start to pick stuff. But fair warning... it probably won't be very thrilling because I'm pretty much no-frills and like very basic, plain stuff. :winkwink:


----------



## sherylb

I would recommend adding the bookmark to your favorites bar. It makes it much easier and you can choose which list to add it to.


----------



## fizzfactory

Hi ladies,

Sorry been MIA...work is really crazy!!!

So HCG on has been rising from 2 to 3...any ideas? My OB is not that great any recommendations, I don't want to use her cuz she is not attentive. Didn't even call me to give me the results.


----------



## liz_legend

well, the ultra sensitive tests I have appear positive at 10 miu/ml (or some such denomination)...

so I don't think you'd test positive... but you need to find another doc asap!
I have a fabulous one in Arlington.


----------



## sherylb

I wanted a new door for Christmas because this one is POS. The paint job is awful, the color is too bright and the hardware needs to be refinished. However, a new door and new finish is not in the budget now so I am hoping to have it repainted a different color and for us to do something to the hardware. We have a very red house so I am not sure what color I would want the door to be. I am thinking brown. What do you think?

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/B9014C7634.jpg

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/3139E158E8.jpg

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/03140FFC6A.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

Chocolate or Red :)


----------



## sherylb

I am not sure about a red on red door. At least immediately around the door it's not red. It is going to be a pain to repaint this door and I am not sure what we can do with the hardware but he is not willing to get the locks rekeyed to get new hardware.


----------



## elliot

Fizz - That's wretched about your doc! I'd definitely look for a new one right away. Sorry, but I don't know anything about HCG levels, so I'm no help there.

Sheryl - I'm terribly boring about colors, but here's my opinion nonetheless... If it were me I'd paint the door either the same color as the siding (kind of dark tan?) or else the same color as the house's major trim (a lighter tan or maybe off-white from the looks of the pictures).


----------



## liz_legend

Is it time to go home yet??????


----------



## sherylb

Haha. That depends on what you do all day. I am home. DH got a speeding ticket last night so defensive driving is on the to do list for today/tomorrow. I also need it for my insurance discount so I have to take it anyway.


----------



## fizzfactory

Sherylb, 

If the siding is brown/tan -- then the door needs color as an accent. I would go red IMHO unless you are repainting the siding.


----------



## sherylb

Maybe. I wouldn't be so against the green if they hadn't done such a terrible paint job. And the hardware really needs to be replaced or painted or something.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Is it time to go home yet??????

Don't I wish. I feel just yuck today and think I could :sleep: for hours.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, I would go for red, but I would make it a brick red and not bright.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Sheryl, I would go for red, but I would make it a brick red and not bright.

I agree... Like a "rich" red..


----------



## sherylb

I am such a nerd. I have been driving around very slowly through our neighborhood the last few days looking at what people with other red brick houses that are similar to ours have. One house on the next street has a purple door. I was like (look over) purple? haha no. lol


----------



## liz_legend

Did you find any normal ones you liked??


----------



## sherylb

Nothing that made me say "oh that one!!" I was trying to not look like a weirdo b/c there are always people outside watching me like I am plotting something. They don't recognize my car b/c there are lots of cars in our neighborhood and they are on the other street.


----------



## liz_legend

TL & Sheryl, both your charts look really good!!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I am hoping that I do get some proof that I am Oing. At this point I am starting to get concerned that i can have CM and still not O. FXd that I get a huge temp spike this weekend.


----------



## sherylb

I am also really troubled by how many days I have had headaches this month.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> TL & Sheryl, both your charts look really good!!

I know :blush:


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> I am also really troubled by how many days I have had headaches this month.

Sheryl, what are you doing about them?? Are you taking anything??


----------



## tl682

Liz, do you think I BDed enough and at the right times? I feel like I missed an integral day.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, do you think I BDed enough and at the right times? I feel like I missed an integral day.

I think you have done perfect!
Are you going to BD today? Are you using OPKs??


----------



## sherylb

My headaches haven't been strong enough that I have needed to take something most days. Yesterday my headache lasted over 2 hours so I finally went to the liquor store next to the pool hall we were at and got some tylenol. I need to be carrying the rapid release kind around with me. 

Gosh I would love to have an actual E on my chart.


----------



## Anne24

Hello Ladies

Sheryl I think TL is right about the brick red door. How are you feeling now? I hope the headaches dont worry you any more.

TL
So you have already ovulated. FXed for you hun this month.

Liz
I see your status says worried. Why are you worried hun? 

And where is Elliot? And havent seen CLW for a long time. Any idea where she is?


----------



## liz_legend

worried about the little bleed near the placenta...


----------



## sherylb

I feeling good atm. I am going to go pick up my cousin's 2 kids (both under 3) and take them to a birthday party that I am going to and then drop them back off with their aunt.


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> worried about the little bleed near the placenta...

Aww Liz:hugs: Every thing's gonna be fine hun.


----------



## Heather9603

Brr ladies! With windchill today it got to -13! :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:

Going to cuddle under my warm blankets with a heat pad and my puppies now!


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, do you think I BDed enough and at the right times? I feel like I missed an integral day.
> 
> I think you have done perfect!
> Are you going to BD today? Are you using OPKs??Click to expand...

Good :) GUESS WHAT, EVERYBODY?? Just got the results of DH's SA, and it's totally NORMAL!! So, I'm psyched about that, but that just means that we may have some unexplained infertility, since there's nothing wrong with him, and I have been taking my mucinex religiously... I'm starting to think it's stress. Straight-up stress :growlmad:


----------



## sherylb

Fyi if I never go to Chuck E Cheese again it will be too soon.


----------



## sherylb

Liz please check out my chart. Think I Oed yesterday.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Liz please check out my chart. Think I Oed yesterday.

Its possible but you have to wait two more days to make sure your temps stay up.


----------



## sherylb

I am going to keep checking my temps to make sure it stays up. Just thought that was a great line based on what I had read.


----------



## liz_legend

I agree with Heather


----------



## tl682

Have been having this dull throb about two or three inches above my right ovary for the last couple of hours... What's this about??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Have been having this dull throb about two or three inches above my right ovary for the last couple of hours... What's this about??

Sounds like Ovulation pain. :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Don't we think she O'd 5 days ago though? So perhaps implantation?


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, do you think I BDed enough and at the right times? I feel like I missed an integral day.
> 
> I think you have done perfect!
> Are you going to BD today? Are you using OPKs??Click to expand...
> 
> Good :) GUESS WHAT, EVERYBODY?? Just got the results of DH's SA, and it's totally NORMAL!! So, I'm psyched about that, but that just means that we may have some unexplained infertility, since there's nothing wrong with him, and I have been taking my mucinex religiously... I'm starting to think it's stress. Straight-up stress :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yayyyyyy TL. Good to learn about your DH's SA test being perfectly normal. I know how relieved you must be feeling hun. Yes, I know stress can mess up every thing, at least it does to me. I dont know what people mean when they say "do not stress"...wish I could de-stress myself too in this TTC journey.


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> Don't we think she O'd 5 days ago though? So perhaps implantation?

Definitely ov-ed last week, on Monday. I looked up implantation pain, and it's supposed to feel more like AF cramps. Maybe it was that cyst that forms over the ovary after the egg is released?? Maybe it just got aggravated by BDing or something?? I dont know. FXed that it was implantation, though!! 

We went sledding today, and I hit this big bump and landed hard, very hard, on my back. If that was implantation, or if implantation was about to occur, did I ruin it??


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, do you think I BDed enough and at the right times? I feel like I missed an integral day.
> 
> I think you have done perfect!
> Are you going to BD today? Are you using OPKs??Click to expand...
> 
> Good :) GUESS WHAT, EVERYBODY?? Just got the results of DH's SA, and it's totally NORMAL!! So, I'm psyched about that, but that just means that we may have some unexplained infertility, since there's nothing wrong with him, and I have been taking my mucinex religiously... I'm starting to think it's stress. Straight-up stress :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyyy TL. Good to learn about your DH's SA test being perfectly normal. I know how relieved you must be feeling hun. Yes, I know stress can mess up every thing, at least it does to me. I dont know what people mean when they say "do not stress"...wish I could de-stress myself too in this TTC journey.Click to expand...

Thank you, honey!! I totally agree. So hard to now stress about ttc. Is it even possible??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Don't we think she O'd 5 days ago though? So perhaps implantation?
> 
> Definitely ov-ed last week, on Monday. I looked up implantation pain, and it's supposed to feel more like AF cramps. Maybe it was that cyst that forms over the ovary after the egg is released?? Maybe it just got aggravated by BDing or something?? I dont know. FXed that it was implantation, though!!
> 
> We went sledding today, and I hit this big bump and landed hard, very hard, on my back. If that was implantation, or if implantation was about to occur, did I ruin it??Click to expand...

No, those little embryo's can go through a lot!

Just be sure to avoid Advil/Ibuiprofin for the pain because that can impact implantation.


----------



## sherylb

Finally my crosshairs are there! Month one of temping was a success!


----------



## elliot

Hi everybody! :flower:

Liz - Thinking about you and hoping you're taking it easy. I'm sure everything will be just fine given a little bit of time and rest. Hope you're taking all the time you can to sit around with your feet up and rub that belly! :hugs:

TL - So excited for you that DH's SA came back normal! He must be too! I know my DH worried a lot about that. And as far as the dull cramps go... how many days after OV are you? I know implantations feels different for everyone, but I started feeling strange twingey aches in my belly I think about 6 days after OV. Keeping fingers crossed for you girl! :thumbup:

Sheryl - Hooray for crosshairs! 

It's cold as could be here right at the moment, so I spent last night cozied by the fireplace. Got out for a little winter fun during the "Warmest" part of yesterday though... snowshoeing with DH and then a bit of lightweight tobogganning in the backyard. Loads of fun!

My bump is sticking out pretty good now... enough that DH and I both notice it feels different when we hug, and you can't mistake it in the nude, but I can still keep it pretty well covered up in winter jeans and bundled sweaters and stuff. I've been hungry as a horse the last few weeks, but strangely my weight has stabilized. After gaining 6 lbs right out of the gate at 6 or 7 weeks, I've only gained another 2 total (at almost 14 weeks now), so I'm at 8 lbs heavier than before the bean. It's funny, 'cause when I gained all that weight I wasn't eating more than normal, but now I am and not gaining at all... proves to myself that my body's going to do exactly what it feels is right for the baby regardless of me for the most part. I'm just along for the ride!

Hope everybody's having a good Monday morning :)


----------



## liz_legend

Hey ladies!

TL, congrats on the results!!
Sheryl, I'm glad you finally got crosshairs. See, temping really does work :)
Elliot, I think your reverse weight gain is funny :) If you're feeling brave, post a pic! I wanna see what a 13w bump looks like!

So, this weekend we went to Kohl's so I could maybe do some bra shopping to figure out if it's just a mental thing for me or if I've really gone up a size in my bra..
Well, I went from a 36C to a 36*D*!!

I bought 4 new ones. I managed to sneak DH into the changing room since no sales people were around. He was so funny b/c he was scared someone would figure he was in there and then get kicked out or something. They had a Buy 1, get 1 50% off.

So that was our fun little adventure yesterday!


----------



## elliot

Yay for 4 new bras Liz! I tried on some new ones over the weekend too... and at Kohl's no less! :) Found I had gone up a whole cup size and am about to exceed that one too, so I'm trying to hold off another week or so then buy 2 sizes up from what I was pre-PG in hopes the new size will last me through much of the rest of my PG. I'm pretty small, so we're talking 34A pre-PG, full 34B now, thinking 34C will be good to go after a few more weeks. I've been having killer BB pains again, just like I did earlier on around 8 or 9 weeks, so I think I'm in for another growth spurt.

So, didn't buy bras, but did buy 2 new lightweight sweaters at Target for $4.50 ea on clearance and a new cozy lightweight sweathshirt-thingie there for $9.99 clearance. Also thinking after trying a bunch of different pants and struggling to find my size in MAT-pants that I might just spring the $17 for a belly band and go with my pants undone for a while until I get even bigger.

Haven't taken a belly pic since week 5! Ahh! We keep on meaning to, but forgetting. Will try to remember sometime in the next week or so and will gladly post... no headshots, but other than that I'm all about keeping it real! No way I'll be trying to keep it secret I'm gaining weight or growing a belly. I've been telling the world :) I'll try to remember to post my 5 week pic too so you can see the difference.


----------



## liz_legend

Wow, Elliot, going from a 34A to a possible 34C is quite a change!!
Just make sure when you try the bras on, it fits currently on the smallest hook. This way, when you need more room, you have 2 more hooks to expand out to.

All my "normal" bras are actually 34C but I always wear them on the biggest hook and have realized that this was probably dumb. So from now on, I fit only for the smallest hook :)


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Finally my crosshairs are there! Month one of temping was a success!

:happydance:

First CH's are really exciting. They are always exciting, but those first ones are especially exciting. :thumbup:

So based on just reading my body signals this month and not temping I'm almost certain I ov'ed on cd 16, which would make me 7 dpo. I overrode it as my Ov day. I had lots of EWCM on CD 15 and lots of Ov pain, more EWCM on CD 16, and then it was creamy on CD 17. Also CD 17 I started with my "hot flashes" where my cheeks get flushed lol.

So I don't know how your timing was because Dh's sister was with us from CD 14-16 and we were able to BD on CD 16 after she left. So we shall see. Kinda bummed that our timing sucked since I was able to talk DH into just seeing what happens this month.

Either way we are taking a break after this month because October was as late as I wanted a baby. DH works retail so I don't think I could handle having a newborn and having him work crazy Thanksgiving-Christmas hours. Plus it would be hard for him to take any extra time off work. 

Idealy he would like to take his two weeks leave he gets PLUS take an additional week of vacation time. But if its during the holidays he will only get his two weeks. Which is okay, but he'd still work crazy hours and longer hours so I'd have almost no help! I think I'd move in with my mom for a week or so :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, that's very forward thinking of you, good job!

So when are you going to start TTC again, in 2 months?
Also, are you going to be doing anything to "prevent" conceiving now?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather, that's very forward thinking of you, good job!
> 
> So when are you going to start TTC again, in 2 months?
> Also, are you going to be doing anything to "prevent" conceiving now?

I won't be preventing. I just don't think I'll be really temping or anything like that.


----------



## elliot

Wow Heather! You've really got it all planned out! My friend had her TTC planned to the month too, and bam!... she got PG on exactly the month she'd planned! I couldn't beleive it! I'd been trying for 6 months already! :wacko:

Liz - 4 Sure on fitting bras on the smallest setting. I used to wear a 32 on one of the bigger settings, but then realized a 34 on the smallest setting felt just as good and gave me a little more room for days when it just feels too dang restrictive!

What banrd/model are you liking? Can I be nosey? I hate underwire like the palague, so I'm crazy about the Warner model that has super soft fabric and nice shaping with no underwire or padding. Can't remember what it's called...


----------



## sherylb

I thought I may miss the surge on my OPKs. I also knew that watery was considered fertile and it was all I ever got so I am glad we BDed for that. FXd.


----------



## elliot

Phew! I've been researching different baby carriers/slings, and holy smokes! I guess I should have known, but there sure are a lot of very strong feelings out there about different styles and models and brands. I think I'm more confused rather than less after all my research, but I'm leaning toward adding the Beco Gemini to my registry and maybe looking for a more basic soft stretchy fabric types to use around the house while baby is very little.

Here's the Beco in case anybody's interested: https://www.becobabycarrier.com/cat-13/beco-Gemini


----------



## sherylb

Ohmygoodness. I called the dr to see if they had my pap results in and was about in tears when the nurse said they came back normal. Thank God! We didn't have an extra $2000 to do that stupid surgery again.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Hi everybody! :flower:
> 
> Liz - Thinking about you and hoping you're taking it easy. I'm sure everything will be just fine given a little bit of time and rest. Hope you're taking all the time you can to sit around with your feet up and rub that belly! :hugs:
> 
> TL - So excited for you that DH's SA came back normal! He must be too! I know my DH worried a lot about that. And as far as the dull cramps go... how many days after OV are you? I know implantations feels different for everyone, but I started feeling strange twingey aches in my belly I think about 6 days after OV. Keeping fingers crossed for you girl! :thumbup:
> 
> Sheryl - Hooray for crosshairs!
> 
> It's cold as could be here right at the moment, so I spent last night cozied by the fireplace. Got out for a little winter fun during the "Warmest" part of yesterday though... snowshoeing with DH and then a bit of lightweight tobogganning in the backyard. Loads of fun!
> 
> My bump is sticking out pretty good now... enough that DH and I both notice it feels different when we hug, and you can't mistake it in the nude, but I can still keep it pretty well covered up in winter jeans and bundled sweaters and stuff. I've been hungry as a horse the last few weeks, but strangely my weight has stabilized. After gaining 6 lbs right out of the gate at 6 or 7 weeks, I've only gained another 2 total (at almost 14 weeks now), so I'm at 8 lbs heavier than before the bean. It's funny, 'cause when I gained all that weight I wasn't eating more than normal, but now I am and not gaining at all... proves to myself that my body's going to do exactly what it feels is right for the baby regardless of me for the most part. I'm just along for the ride!
> 
> Hope everybody's having a good Monday morning :)

Elliot, your belly must look so cute!! If I were you, I would be rubbing it all the time!!

I was 5 dpo when I got that strange pain. It was only for that day, though. The only thing that makes me think it's not implantation was that, the night before, we BDed, and it hurt my ovary, so I think that it may just be residual from that. Although, I had some strange nausea wave this morning. Lasted for like a minute... Sometimes I get that from this vertigo condition I have, but I never had it in the morning. I feel strange, but I think it may all be in my head...


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> Ohmygoodness. I called the dr to see if they had my pap results in and was about in tears when the nurse said they came back normal. Thank God! We didn't have an extra $2000 to do that stupid surgery again.

That's wonderful news!!


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I was 5 dpo when I got that strange pain. It was only for that day, though. The only thing that makes me think it's not implantation was that, the night before, we BDed, and it hurt my ovary, so I think that it may just be residual from that. Although, I had some strange nausea wave this morning. Lasted for like a minute... Sometimes I get that from this vertigo condition I have, but I never had it in the morning. I feel strange, but I think it may all be in my head...

Oh TL! I don't mean to be a jerk and get your hopes up, but I just can't help it! This all sounds so promising and I really hope this is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## Heather9603

Elliot: We have been trying for four months now. But I just know that we need to take a break. For multiple reasons, I think DH needs a break for stress relief and I just couldn't handle having a new born during the holiday season with a hubby that works crazy retail hours. So a Nov-Jan due just wouldn't work for us! lol.


----------



## elliot

Heather9603 said:


> Elliot: We have been trying for four months now. But I just know that we need to take a break. For multiple reasons, I think DH needs a break for stress relief and I just couldn't handle having a new born during the holiday season with a hubby that works crazy retail hours. So a Nov-Jan due just wouldn't work for us! lol.

It sounds like the two of you have really thought through what will work for you. That's great! And lots of people say that a month or so off from actively trying really helped them destress about the whole thing after they'd been trying for a few months. Hoping you have a good month or so off and then you're ready to go get 'em! :winkwink:


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> I was 5 dpo when I got that strange pain. It was only for that day, though. The only thing that makes me think it's not implantation was that, the night before, we BDed, and it hurt my ovary, so I think that it may just be residual from that. Although, I had some strange nausea wave this morning. Lasted for like a minute... Sometimes I get that from this vertigo condition I have, but I never had it in the morning. I feel strange, but I think it may all be in my head...
> 
> Oh TL! I don't mean to be a jerk and get your hopes up, but I just can't help it! This all sounds so promising and I really hope this is it for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hoping so much that this is the month!! But, I truly do think it's all in my head... Maybe I just feel different because I know that DH's SA was normal. I dont know... :wacko:


----------



## tl682

Elliot, the cramps that you had, what did they feel like??


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Elliot, the cramps that you had, what did they feel like??

It's starting to get fuzzy now, because I've been having all sorts of different cramps since then. But what I do remember clearly is that it felt _almost_ like AF cramps, but d*efinitely* different.

Does that make any sense? I remember thinking "Gee, it kinda feels like I'm eithering OVing, or else like AF is here, but it's not time for either one, and this feels kind of different. Plus, OV and AF are pretty much a constant, dull, ache, and this was not so constant. It was here and there, just enough to make me take note.

Also, OV is always focused on one ovary, but the cramping I got during 2ww seemed kind of closer to the middle of my body sometimes.

Because I can't help but blab :blush:....
I've also read that there are two types of cramping you might feel during the 2ww: one is implantation and its in the uterus. The other is from the little knob left on your ovary where the egg burst out. Supposedly this little knob (cyst?) can cause some cramping feelings as it pumps out the hormones needed to support implantation during the 2ww. It was a while since I read it, but I think that's right.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> What banrd/model are you liking? Can I be nosey? I hate underwire like the palague, so I'm crazy about the Warner model that has super soft fabric and nice shaping with no underwire or padding. Can't remember what it's called...

I've been a wired girl since I was about 14 so I can't do anything that's not wired or lined/slightly padded anymore.. I bought 4 different brands yesterday all based on fit so I don't even remember their names since the whole pile was like 20 bras that I tried on!! I do remember that one of the cotton/lace ones I did buy was a vera wang one. So soft and comfy. I just loved how it felt!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> I've been a wired girl since I was about 14 so I can't do anything that's not wired or lined/slightly padded anymore.. I bought 4 different brands yesterday all based on fit so I don't even remember their names since the whole pile was like 20 bras that I tried on!! I do remember that one of the cotton/lace ones I did buy was a vera wang one. So soft and comfy. I just loved how it felt!

Oh I'm so with you on the soft & comfy factor. And also definitely in on light padding. I like the sort of lining/padding that keeps you discreet (as in... the world can not tell when you're cold! :winkwink:), but don't like the stiff feeling of push-up padding or the thicker stuff.

I think it's so tough to find a good bra, so yippee for you finding FOUR good ones! 

My mum tried to give me a pair of jeans over the weekend that she got at TJMaxx for $3. They fit, but looked like a giant sack and made me feel like an old mother who's just completely "given up" if you know what I mean. She couldn't beleive I didn't want them 'cause she was all about how it's important to be comfy.

And I was trying to tell her how YES! Comfy is king. But I want to feel okay about myself too, so I've been working really hard to find stuff that both feels good, and makes me feel good... know what I mean? Sounds like your bras are that 4 Sure!


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Elliot, the cramps that you had, what did they feel like??
> 
> It's starting to get fuzzy now, because I've been having all sorts of different cramps since then. But what I do remember clearly is that it felt _almost_ like AF cramps, but d*efinitely* different.
> 
> Does that make any sense? I remember thinking "Gee, it kinda feels like I'm eithering OVing, or else like AF is here, but it's not time for either one, and this feels kind of different. Plus, OV and AF are pretty much a constant, dull, ache, and this was not so constant. It was here and there, just enough to make me take note.
> 
> Also, OV is always focused on one ovary, but the cramping I got during 2ww seemed kind of closer to the middle of my body sometimes.
> 
> Because I can't help but blab :blush:....
> I've also read that there are two types of cramping you might feel during the 2ww: one is implantation and its in the uterus. The other is from the little knob left on your ovary where the egg burst out. Supposedly this little knob (cyst?) can cause some cramping feelings as it pumps out the hormones needed to support implantation during the 2ww. It was a while since I read it, but I think that's right.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

O M G!! Hoping, hoping, hoping that is what it is. Thank you for letting me know that :flower: I have read, though, that that cyst can stay there until the body knows or doesn't know that it's preganant, and then it just dissolves if it's not. But, I am hoping that it didn't dissolve. Please let this month be my month and the end to my long ttc road!!


----------



## elliot

For TL -- 


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> For TL --
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Elliot rocks.


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, I think this is a totally different fashion world for mommys-to-be now than when our moms were.... It's important to be cute still... and they just were okay with wearing elastic waist jeans :)


----------



## tl682

Omg, my SIL just took my MIL to the ER. Not sure what's wrong, but they couldn't understand anything that was coming out of her mouth... I didn't think DH's family could get any more medically drama-filled... FXed.


----------



## elliot

Hope everything's okay TL. So sorry to hear there's more bad news in DH's family, but try not to let yourself get too stressed about it for the sake of your TTC. Fingers crossed everyone ends up okay.


----------



## Heather9603

Elliot: I get the body by victoria wireless push ups and they are GREAT! If you are going for a bigger size, then its not really a push up but a "keep me up" lol. There isn't extra padding. It just has the thin padding to just give it a round shape but thats it. I HATE underwire too, they dig into my ribs!


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so I am having that weird cramps. I was driving and at first it felt like the twingy AF cramps. Which I got in almost the entire 2 ww. But then it switched to a sharp pain on my left ovary, just like Ov pain. Now I got my Ov pain on the left this month. So I dunno, maybe embryo is traveling today?


----------



## elliot

Wow Heather, that does sound very promising! Maybe you and DH won't wind up taking any months off after all!


----------



## Heather9603

elliot said:


> Wow Heather, that does sound very promising! Maybe you and DH won't wind up taking any months off after all!

Yeah I'm not getting my hopes up and just trying to relax (That was my whole plan this month, no temping, no freaking out about symptoms, no testing early) So its just a waiting game now :wacko:


----------



## elliot

That waiting game is murder! I think it was the hardest part of everyting I've done to date! Much harder than actually being PG, that's for sure!

Good luck and fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, have you had your nuchal translucency scan yet?


----------



## Anne24

Wow I have a lot of catching to do ladies.

Elliot Yay for all the shopping. I am sure you must be looking cute with that lil bump.

TL FXed for you hun. I noticed only now that ever since this thread was started, we have had 1 bfp or the other every month. Started with Elliot, then Liz in December and Ready in Jan. Here's hoping one more from you too hun. 

Heather The no temping no opk thing is good...I am sure it helps to take a lot of stress out from you. Wish I could go the NTNP way too.

Liz & Sheryl
How are you doing?

As for me I am waiting to ovulate. Got a negative in opk at around 12 this noon. Will take another one tonight. But I think I am beginning to worry coz I normally get a positive on CD12.:growlmad:


----------



## sherylb

I am ok atm. I got good news from the dr this morning. I am 3dpo so I am in my 2ww. Hubby got mad at me this morning b/c I woke up 30 minutes early anxious to temp so I could go back to sleep but my thermometer woke him up. :(


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz & Sheryl
> How are you doing?
> 
> As for me I am waiting to ovulate. Got a negative in opk at around 12 this noon. Will take another one tonight. But I think I am beginning to worry coz I normally get a positive on CD12.:growlmad:

Anne, don't worry about that. You will Ov soon. It's a couple days off sometimes.

I'm super stressed today. Our department is going to go thru a downsizing over the next year sometime (staggered) and so had my "career discussion" talk today. yay. :wacko:

Also, our clutch on our SUV is dead pretty much. You have to actually turn the car OFF to change gears. So rough estimate is going to be $1500. It's a 2006 Hyundai Tucson with 103K on it so we're trying to decide if we should just trade it in.... :wacko:


----------



## Anne24

Sheryl Thats great news hun. I actually temp in the washroom after I get up first thing so that I dont wake up DH:wacko: I know I am supposed to take the temps while on bed but cant help.

Liz
I hope every thing will be fine in your office. And regarding the car, well thats quite a big amount. We had to shed 1700$ last year on our car and I know how much it pinches.


----------



## sherylb

I was trying to decide if I could still be heard across the house if I walked away and how far I could walk before it effects my reading. But if I do it at 7 instead of 6:30 his alarm has already woken him and he's ok with that. I should have known better. He's really crabby about me waking him up because he doesn't sleep well.


----------



## Anne24

So I took another opk now and its again negative. The test line appears but not as dark as the control line. Hopefully tomorrow I will get a positive opk though FF says tomorrow to be the possible day of ovulation.


----------



## sherylb

You have to be patient. It will come.  You stopped charting your CM?


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> So I took another opk now and its again negative. The test line appears but not as dark as the control line. Hopefully tomorrow I will get a positive opk though FF says tomorrow to be the possible day of ovulation.

I wouldn't worry, honey. Sometimes ov just happens one or two days later. Maybe it's different this month because this will be your lucky month!!


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Wow I have a lot of catching to do ladies.
> 
> Elliot Yay for all the shopping. I am sure you must be looking cute with that lil bump.
> 
> TL FXed for you hun. I noticed only now that ever since this thread was started, we have had 1 bfp or the other every month. Started with Elliot, then Liz in December and Ready in Jan. Here's hoping one more from you too hun.
> 
> Heather The no temping no opk thing is good...I am sure it helps to take a lot of stress out from you. Wish I could go the NTNP way too.
> 
> Liz & Sheryl
> How are you doing?
> 
> As for me I am waiting to ovulate. Got a negative in opk at around 12 this noon. Will take another one tonight. But I think I am beginning to worry coz I normally get a positive on CD12.:growlmad:

Anne, if I were you, I would still BD as though you would be ovulating on CD13. Sometimes those OPK's are not 100%, either.


----------



## elliot

Morning ladies.... another cold one here.

Liz - So sorry to hear that life's pouring down stress on you. It's hard not to worry about finances any time, but especially when you're PG, I think. Hope you can find a way to take a deep breath and know that you, DH, and the little bump will be OK no matter what, and that's what matters. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out for the best with work. And car stuff just plain sucks! :growlmad:

As far as the test you asked me about... is that the downs test? I don't know a lot of the medical terminology, but we did have the 1st draw for downs testing when I had my 1st scan at 11 weeks. They'll do the final draw when I go in for my next appt in a week or so.

hi Anne! :)


----------



## sherylb

Wtf happened to my chart? It says I may not have Oed now?


----------



## Anne24

sherylb said:


> You have to be patient. It will come.  You stopped charting your CM?

I dont chart my cm because I hardly get enough cm to chart. I think I get more cm once ov gets over :dohh: But I do get ov pains during ovulation and I havent got them as yet.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I have a lot of catching to do ladies.
> 
> Elliot Yay for all the shopping. I am sure you must be looking cute with that lil bump.
> 
> TL FXed for you hun. I noticed only now that ever since this thread was started, we have had 1 bfp or the other every month. Started with Elliot, then Liz in December and Ready in Jan. Here's hoping one more from you too hun.
> 
> Heather The no temping no opk thing is good...I am sure it helps to take a lot of stress out from you. Wish I could go the NTNP way too.
> 
> Liz & Sheryl
> How are you doing?
> 
> As for me I am waiting to ovulate. Got a negative in opk at around 12 this noon. Will take another one tonight. But I think I am beginning to worry coz I normally get a positive on CD12.:growlmad:
> 
> Anne, if I were you, I would still BD as though you would be ovulating on CD13. Sometimes those OPK's are not 100%, either.Click to expand...

TL You are right. Even I feel those opks are not 100% correct always. I have also read many ladies on this site not getting a positive opk ever but finishing up being pregnant. So as you said hun I am trying to get as much bd as possible coz I might ov any day and stupid opk may not even detect it:blush:


----------



## Anne24

sherylb said:


> Wtf happened to my chart? It says I may not have Oed now?

Sheryl

I guess its because of that temp dip that FF has changed. Do you have any idea as to when you normally ovulate, I mean which CD?


----------



## Anne24

Hello Elliot How are you doing hun? Its cold here too and so gloomy, chilly and snowing at -13C. Where is the sun?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Morning ladies.... another cold one here.
> 
> Liz - So sorry to hear that life's pouring down stress on you. It's hard not to worry about finances any time, but especially when you're PG, I think. Hope you can find a way to take a deep breath and know that you, DH, and the little bump will be OK no matter what, and that's what matters. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out for the best with work. And car stuff just plain sucks! :growlmad:
> 
> As far as the test you asked me about... is that the downs test? I don't know a lot of the medical terminology, but we did have the 1st draw for downs testing when I had my 1st scan at 11 weeks. They'll do the final draw when I go in for my next appt in a week or so.
> 
> hi Anne! :)

Thanks Elliot. I broke down and cried at home as DH brought the pasta dinner plate to me on the couch.. He said he'll try and take care of the car and figure all that stuff for me...

I can get almost misty eyed now just half-thinking about it..

sigh

Ya, the Downs test. Did they just do a blood test for you for that? Some women get a combo and get what's called a Nuchal Translucency scan as well and that's an Ultrasound and they actually take some measurements of the neck, nose etc for Downs etc.


----------



## sherylb

From what I have been reading since I posted that lots of women get a dip on 4DPO. My guess is that it will go back up tomorrow.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> TL You are right. Even I feel those opks are not 100% correct always. I have also read many ladies on this site not getting a positive opk ever but finishing up being pregnant. So as you said hun I am trying to get as much bd as possible coz I might ov any day and stupid opk may not even detect it:blush:

Are you charting your BD sessions? B/c I only see 2..


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Wtf happened to my chart? It says I may not have Oed now?
> 
> Sheryl
> 
> I guess its because of that temp dip that FF has changed. Do you have any idea as to when you normally ovulate, I mean which CD?Click to expand...

I agree with Anne. It probably wants to make sure you don't have another temp spike...

I really recommend temping as much as you can IN bed. Could you get a silent thermometer so you wouldn't wake DH up?


----------



## sherylb

I think I would rather just wait till his alarm goes off. I did that this morning and he didn't complain. I walked into the bathroom with it in my mouth this morning and it didn't seem to affect it. Just a few steps.


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> TL You are right. Even I feel those opks are not 100% correct always. I have also read many ladies on this site not getting a positive opk ever but finishing up being pregnant. So as you said hun I am trying to get as much bd as possible coz I might ov any day and stupid opk may not even detect it:blush:
> 
> Are you charting your BD sessions? B/c I only see 2..Click to expand...

Yes Liz I am charting my bd sessions and so far 2 is only what I have been able to get coz prior to that dh had flu like symptoms and we couldnt get bd:growlmad:


----------



## liz_legend

My bad Anne, I had only quickly glanced at your chart and since it runs to CD16, thought you were on CD16 and didn't actually look at the date today :)

You're doing great :)


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Yes Liz I am charting my bd sessions and so far 2 is only what I have been able to get coz prior to that dh had flu like symptoms and we couldnt get bd:growlmad:

I can sympathize Anne with having trouble getting some action! :haha: My DH has been having a back problem for a month and is just starting physical therapy to fix it. He says the pain got him down and that's why he hasn't wanted to DTD for the past month. Yeah... a month! :blush: I'm like WTF?! :wacko: Starting to make me feel like an unattractive PG lady :cry:

OK... that may have been TMI... sorry :dohh:


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Yes Liz I am charting my bd sessions and so far 2 is only what I have been able to get coz prior to that dh had flu like symptoms and we couldnt get bd:growlmad:
> 
> I can sympathize Anne with having trouble getting some action! :haha: My DH has been having a back problem for a month and is just starting physical therapy to fix it. He says the pain got him down and that's why he hasn't wanted to DTD for the past month. Yeah... a month! :blush: I'm like WTF?! :wacko: Starting to make me feel like an unattractive PG lady :cry:
> 
> OK... that may have been TMI... sorry :dohh:Click to expand...

Aww Elliot:hugs:


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> My bad Anne, I had only quickly glanced at your chart and since it runs to CD16, thought you were on CD16 and didn't actually look at the date today :)
> 
> You're doing great :)

Thanks Liz. I think even if I do not get a positive in a couple of days, I will still continue with my bd sessions, if dh condescends :blush:. It has never happened to me before coz I normally ovulate on CD14 but I know exceptions are there especially when you are stressed out, it can delay ovulation which can further delay af. So why do I stress:growlmad:


----------



## elliot

Do you usually get OV pains before or after you OV, Anne? I always got mine right when I OV'd, so I knew time was just about out to catch that egg.

Take some time to chill today and I bet your OV will be here before you know it. :thumbup: Sending you a hug and lots of good luck this month! :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

Elliot
Yes, hun I do get ov pains before I ovulate. It lasts for at least a day though intermittent. And this time I havent got them as yet. I am testing thrice a day now:blush: because I dont want the opks to run out of their expiry date.


----------



## liz_legend

okay, so anyone on here know a lot about cars? More specifically SUVs?

I want something that's a touch bigger than our Hyundai Tucson but NOT A MINIVAN OR CARGOVAN!


----------



## elliot

Hey Liz - A Honda Pilot is pretty good sized, and I know a few people who have them and love them. Also, what about a Toyota Highlander... too big? I saw a Mazda on the lot the other day that looked nice too, I think it might have been called a CX9? It was big, but not huge.

I'm looking for a new family car too, but I don't want to spend much more than $3000 over the value of my current car (which is only like $8000). I'm looking for a station wagon, but they're pretty hard to find in decent shape in my price range so far.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> okay, so anyone on here know a lot about cars? More specifically SUVs?
> 
> I want something that's a touch bigger than our Hyundai Tucson but NOT A MINIVAN OR CARGOVAN!

Honda Pilot or Acura MDX. Both have 3rd row seating and they are not too big and bulky (Lots of space inside, but looks small on the outside)

Easy to find both used, and with in a good price range too. 

Granted you can get a new Hyundai for as much as you would spend on a 3 or 4 year old honda or acura.....but you get what you pay for! Never get Kia or Hyundai. They might look good and run good off the lot, but they will give SERIOUS problems with a few years.

Honda's and acura's typically don't show serious problems until about 7-10 years.

DH's 96 acura is just started giving problems in about the last 4 years, technically two if you count that it was sitting down in Memphis for two years not being driven lol.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> okay, so anyone on here know a lot about cars? More specifically SUVs?
> 
> I want something that's a touch bigger than our Hyundai Tucson but NOT A MINIVAN OR CARGOVAN!
> 
> Honda Pilot or Acura MDX. Both have 3rd row seating and they are not too big and bulky (Lots of space inside, but looks small on the outside)
> 
> Easy to find both used, and with in a good price range too.
> 
> Granted you can get a new Hyundai for as much as you would spend on a 3 or 4 year old honda or acura.....but you get what you pay for! Never get Kia or Hyundai. They might look good and run good off the lot, but they will give SERIOUS problems with a few years.
> 
> Honda's and acura's typically don't show serious problems until about 7-10 years.
> 
> DH's 96 acura is just started giving problems in about the last 4 years, technically two if you count that it was sitting down in Memphis for two years not being driven lol.Click to expand...

I never thought of Hyundai's as a bad make....

But it's only 4 yrs old and has 103 K on mileage and now needs a new clutch. We already paid like $800 for breaks and crap like 6 months ago!


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks Elliot & Heather, I'm going to do some browsing at those makes over lunch :)


----------



## tl682

Liz, I agree about the Honda Pilot. My parents and my BIL drive it and love it. I used to drive the Hyundai Sante Fe, which I loved, but it looks like you dont want to put in for another Hyundai. Go for the Pilot!!


----------



## tl682

So, my feeling that something is "different" this month went away... I feel normal again... Maybe it was my moods...


----------



## liz_legend

TL, don't feel bad.. I had virtually *no *feeling the month I tested + at 11 DPO.


----------



## sherylb

Apparently at 4 DPO you are also supposed to feel like crap moodwise. Cherryness and I concur we are both dumpy today.


----------



## liz_legend

Just remember that trying to symptom spot this early is a little dangerous since we don't all implant on the same day and some implant sooner than others...


----------



## sherylb

Oh I wasn't trying to symptom spot. Just making the observation that hormones are mean.


----------



## liz_legend

So one person may have implanted early and have symptoms at 4 or 5 DPO and thus get an early + at like 10 or 11 DPO while others don't get + HPTs til even 17 or 18 DPO


----------



## tl682

This 2ww is hard!!


----------



## tl682

So, I had something stuck in my teeth, and I just flossed it out, and my gums started to bleed profusely!! The food particle was sharp, but it just seemed that it shouldn't have bled that much... Maybe another symptom?? Omg, I need to stop, because AF will come, and I'll be shot down...


----------



## sherylb

LOL, you are symptom spotting way more than usual. Maybe you're anemic.


----------



## Heather9603

Ladies, I am having a hard time resisting the urge to be a smart butt...

Comment on my cousin's picture of her and her baby boy.

"Dats lyk so kul cuz it lyk sumone tuk half u n half him (the daddy) n madez a babay"

Uhm, honey, thats how making a kid WORKS! lol.

And translating for us old folks who don't get how teenagers type...

"Thats like so cool cuz its like someone took half you and half him and made a baby"


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> LOL, you are symptom spotting way more than usual. Maybe you're anemic.

I know, I'm just so impatient already!! Give me a :baby:!!


----------



## sherylb

LMAO. I am 25 and I had to look to see if you translated it b/c I don't speak ghetto.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> okay, so anyone on here know a lot about cars? More specifically SUVs?
> 
> I want something that's a touch bigger than our Hyundai Tucson but NOT A MINIVAN OR CARGOVAN!
> 
> Honda Pilot or Acura MDX. Both have 3rd row seating and they are not too big and bulky (Lots of space inside, but looks small on the outside)
> 
> Easy to find both used, and with in a good price range too.
> 
> Granted you can get a new Hyundai for as much as you would spend on a 3 or 4 year old honda or acura.....but you get what you pay for! Never get Kia or Hyundai. They might look good and run good off the lot, but they will give SERIOUS problems with a few years.
> 
> Honda's and acura's typically don't show serious problems until about 7-10 years.
> 
> DH's 96 acura is just started giving problems in about the last 4 years, technically two if you count that it was sitting down in Memphis for two years not being driven lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I never thought of Hyundai's as a bad make....
> 
> But it's only 4 yrs old and has 103 K on mileage and now needs a new clutch. We already paid like $800 for breaks and crap like 6 months ago!Click to expand...


Yeah they are cheap for a reason...lol. Anyone I've known with a Hyundai start having MAJOR problems after only a few years. If I get a new car I expect to not have problems for some time.

On a honda, 103k miles is barely broke in lol. My first car was an 87 honda accord for 295k miles on it and it was JUST starting to show problems lol.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> LMAO. I am 25 and I had to look to see if you translated it b/c I don't speak ghetto.

Yeah I have to concentrate HARD to understand that typing. I swear if my son or daughter starts to type like that, I am going to slap them over the head with a dictionary until they find the spell check option! lol.


----------



## liz_legend

hahahahahaa

btw, bleeding gums generally is a very strong symptom for those of us who have healthy gums :)


----------



## liz_legend

TL, why don't you have anything recorded on FF for today :)


----------



## tl682

Because I'm at a satellite office today and dont have my pw to that with me. I'm at this office every Monday and Tuesday, so I can only update those days when I get home!!


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> hahahahahaa
> 
> btw, bleeding gums generally is a very strong symptom for those of us who have healthy gums :)

Well, I can't say that I have the BEST GUMS, but they certainly never bleed like that... :nope:


----------



## liz_legend

TL you don't know your password?! :dohh:

I'm kidding :blush:


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> TL you don't know your password?! :dohh:
> 
> I'm kidding :blush:

I know, I'm bad. I never changed it from that one that they gave us. I should do that tonight. Wait, didn't I email it to you once?? I should look to see if I still have that email!!


----------



## sherylb

Apparently vivid dreams are a symptom at 6dpo. 2 nights ago I had 2 crazy crazy dreams. The first one was the first dream my husband has ever been in. I was already married and wearing my wedding ring but I was going on a date with this overweight unattractive guy. I picked him up at his place and he was toting 2 12 packs of soda and 2 huge ice chests. I remember thinking that was overdoing it. Then the next thing I remember we were eating at a table and I was in the middle on one side. My date was on the same side to my right and DH was across the table to my left. I remember looking at him and thinking he must be wondering how this guy hasn't realized we are married since we are both wearing our rings. Then I got up to take my temp and went back to sleep. Then just before I woke up I had a dream that I was at my parents house and my mom came frantically in my room and woke me up. She was saying "I need a bbt I need a bbt." And I said Mom do you want a BBT thermometer or a pregnancy test? And she said both. Then I woke up. 

Super weird.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL you don't know your password?! :dohh:
> 
> I'm kidding :blush:
> 
> I know, I'm bad. I never changed it from that one that they gave us. I should do that tonight. Wait, didn't I email it to you once?? I should look to see if I still have that email!!Click to expand...

hahahahaha
well, let me know if you can't find it and I'll look for it.. :haha:


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> Apparently vivid dreams are a symptom at 6dpo. 2 nights ago I had 2 crazy crazy dreams. The first one was the first dream my husband has ever been in. I was already married and wearing my wedding ring but I was going on a date with this overweight unattractive guy. I picked him up at his place and he was toting 2 12 packs of soda and 2 huge ice chests. I remember thinking that was overdoing it. Then the next thing I remember we were eating at a table and I was in the middle on one side. My date was on the same side to my right and DH was across the table to my left. I remember looking at him and thinking he must be wondering how this guy hasn't realized we are married since we are both wearing our rings. Then I got up to take my temp and went back to sleep. Then just before I woke up I had a dream that I was at my parents house and my mom came frantically in my room and woke me up. She was saying "I need a bbt I need a bbt." And I said Mom do you want a BBT thermometer or a pregnancy test? And she said both. Then I woke up.
> 
> Super weird.

Hahahahahaha, that's funny!! I actually slept very soundly last night...


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> TL you don't know your password?! :dohh:
> 
> I'm kidding :blush:
> 
> I know, I'm bad. I never changed it from that one that they gave us. I should do that tonight. Wait, didn't I email it to you once?? I should look to see if I still have that email!!Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha
> well, let me know if you can't find it and I'll look for it.. :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds good, but I have to run into a meeting and should then be able to look!!


----------



## sherylb

I slept well last night. The dreams were the night before. It seemed so real to me though.


----------



## liz_legend

Hilarious dreams, Sheryl!

I did dream about 2 weeks after I found out I was pregnant that my mom got pregnant too (and I was secretly pissed that she was stealing my thunder). Keep in mind, in real life, AND ALSO IN THE DREAM, my mom's 61 and had a hysterectomy like 10 years ago!!

I was wondering _how did she manage that_.... :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah. My mom had her tubes tied when my brother was born almost 16 years ago so it was a shock to me too.


----------



## Heather9603

I let a 3 year old talk me into taking him to the movies.

But honestly, how could I have resisted?

He was being a good boy, and then he saw some flowers at Target and said "I would like to buy those for you because you are SO beautiful!" Then on the drive home he goes "Can I take you on a date to the movies?".

So we came home, had dinner, and now killing some time before it starts.


----------



## sherylb

Oh my gosh how super sweet and cute of him!!


----------



## tl682

So, I think I'm out again this month... Sore BB's. Always get that around this time.


----------



## sherylb

I hope it at least gives you a few more days of your luteal phase b/c I have read if it is shorter than 10 days it is not condusive to pregnancy.


----------



## Anne24

Hello ladies

I need help. I have not yet got a positive in opk. But my temps shot up today and FF says my tentative date of ov was yesterday. I have been having mild ov pains since yesterday and watery cm since yesterday morning. Do you think I have already ovulated? Why are the opks coming negative I dont know, may be they are a faulty batch. I am a little worried though because this has never happened before. I hope I am ovulating and not going through an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## sherylb

I cant help you there. My chart is even crazier today and I am wondering if I am not Oing now.


----------



## Anne24

Liz 
Where are you? Both Sheryl and I need you hun to have a look at our charts.


----------



## Anne24

Holy crap I got a positive opk just now :happydance: which means I will ovulate either tomorrow or day after.


----------



## sherylb

Well, I hope yours doesn't go haywire from there b/c that's my problem. It looked like I Oed and now my temps are lower than they have been all cycle. It's also quite cold here so maybe I shouldn't be so worried.

Well... the thermostat read 66 in the house this morning so I turned the heater on.


----------



## Anne24

Sheryl

Didn't you say that you had been to the doc and according to the tests you were 3dpo? 

Well these things are so unpredictable because ever since I started using opks, I have always ovulated on CD14 latest...but this month seems to be an exception.

Yes, extreme cold can be a factor too. I keep the temps at 72/73 with the humidifier on lest it gets too dry.


----------



## sherylb

Our house is usually about that. I have been cold when I woke up the past 2 days. I went to the dr as a follow up for my surgery the day after my period ended.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> So, I think I'm out again this month... Sore BB's. Always get that around this time.

Sore BB's could also be a symptom of pregnancy dear. Do not loose hope till AF arrives. I always keep on telling myself, it requires only one swimmer to do the deed as my dh lovingly puts it as the "fighter sperm". May be you have already got that :spermy: this month hun.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Our house is usually about that. I have been cold when I woke up the past 2 days. I went to the dr as a follow up for my surgery the day after my period ended.

Unless you are breathing through your mouth at night it really shouldn't be a factor. I've woke up freezing cold or burning up but my temp was usually in the same range.


----------



## Heather9603

Soooo I am getting my new phone in the mail today. Which is an Iphone 3gs. I got it refurbished from AT&T for 19 bucks, wooo.

So since I have refused to test early this month, I hope a new phone shall keep me busy for the next 4 days :)


----------



## sherylb

I am not positive that I am not breathing through my mouth but I know for the 30 minutes before I took my temp I wasn't. My temp range has been pretty small but still enough to be confusing.


----------



## sherylb

I am kind of thinking that this may be a good month to not test at all unless AF is late for some reason.


----------



## Anne24

Heather9603 said:


> Soooo I am getting my new phone in the mail today. Which is an Iphone 3gs. I got it refurbished from AT&T for 19 bucks, wooo.
> 
> So since I have refused to test early this month, I hope a new phone shall keep me busy for the next 4 days :)

Wow Heather way to go...a new gadget is always a good distraction.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> I am not positive that I am not breathing through my mouth but I know for the 30 minutes before I took my temp I wasn't. My temp range has been pretty small but still enough to be confusing.

I wasn't 100% when it looked like you had Ov'd before, you temp didn't seem to spike THAT much over coverline. Honestly I think you'll see it shoot back up in a day or two. So just keep :sex: to make sure your basis are covered.

I had a month like that once, where it looked like my temps had gone up, even stayed up for a bit (I never got CH's though, so that was awfully mean of FF lol)
They shot way down, then a few days later shot right back up.

That was my first month charting a full cycle. Look at how on CD 12 my temps spiked and stayed up for two days. Technically those temps are above coverline and if they had stayed up for 3 days I would have gotten CH's, BUT they drop back down. But notice when they rise again, CLEARLY above coverline.

https://i55.tinypic.com/jtbe2r.png


----------



## Anne24

Sheryl

I was stalking your chart. I see you got a positive on CD11 and a negative on CD12. Going by your temps, it does look that you might have ovulated around that time. What is your cycle length normally like?


----------



## Anne24

Heather your chart looks pretty much similar to what Sheryl's is turning out to be. I think you are right. Sheryl should continue with the BD sessions.

Where are the other ladies today? Elliot TL Liz where are you?


----------



## sherylb

I was reading in my book and I think my original O thought was right. I finally found my cervix and this has to be the estrogen levels going crazy b/c I have never seen so much thick creamy CM. I was surprised that it actually covered my finger. Before when I saw it I wasn't reaching as high so I was only seeing it under my nails. I also see in TCOYF that whenever they had the estrogen lows they discarded them and didn't connect them. My cycles are only about 26-27 normally.

Heather's chart shows that her cycle is 6 days longer than mine usually are. I also have had no watery or any other kind of CM until today after Friday. I should have pulled out my book yesterday. I feel much better now.


----------



## Anne24

That's quite an info for me. I know it is progesterone that triggers ovulation but have no idea how estrogen is also related:nope: I hardly have any noticeable cm during ovulation. Does it have to do anything with these two hormones?


----------



## sherylb

I didn't have a ton of CM when it was watery but it was enough that my panties were wet and when I checked it internally and gave it the finger test I knew it was CM. The rule is that if you give your fingers a few seconds and they stay wet it is CM vs normal body moisture. I don't think that the hormones have a direct correlation with CM in most cases though. I just know that the estrogen drop is well known and documented all over the place.


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I need help. I have not yet got a positive in opk. But my temps shot up today and FF says my tentative date of ov was yesterday. I have been having mild ov pains since yesterday and watery cm since yesterday morning. Do you think I have already ovulated? Why are the opks coming negative I dont know, may be they are a faulty batch. I am a little worried though because this has never happened before. I hope I am ovulating and not going through an anovulatory cycle.

Anne, I think you are ovulating. I usually have ov pains about a day or two before I ov. Maybe things are just different this month, but if you are used to oving every month, I'm sure you are this month. Bin those OPK's and get new ones!! Go home after work for some :sex:!!


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Holy crap I got a positive opk just now :happydance: which means I will ovulate either tomorrow or day after.

Sorry, just saw this!! That's usually what happens to me. I get the + OPK like a day after I start feeling the pains. Go home and BD!!


----------



## sherylb

TL I think your short cycle is what is causing your FF to dead end so early. It is so confusing that it's making you enter something every day.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> I need help. I have not yet got a positive in opk. But my temps shot up today and FF says my tentative date of ov was yesterday. I have been having mild ov pains since yesterday and watery cm since yesterday morning. Do you think I have already ovulated? Why are the opks coming negative I dont know, may be they are a faulty batch. I am a little worried though because this has never happened before. I hope I am ovulating and not going through an anovulatory cycle.
> 
> Anne, I think you are ovulating. I usually have ov pains about a day or two before I ov. Maybe things are just different this month, but if you are used to oving every month, I'm sure you are this month. Bin those OPK's and get new ones!! Go home after work for some :sex:!!Click to expand...

Hey TL

I actually got a pretty strong positive a couple of hours back. So will sure ovulate in a day or two. Thanks anyways hun:flower:


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> So, I think I'm out again this month... Sore BB's. Always get that around this time.
> 
> Sore BB's could also be a symptom of pregnancy dear. Do not loose hope till AF arrives. I always keep on telling myself, it requires only one swimmer to do the deed as my dh lovingly puts it as the "fighter sperm". May be you have already got that :spermy: this month hun.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

FXed!! But, my BB's always start hurting the same day every month, and bam, same day yet again... Too coincidental. I think that if I were preggers, then something would be different with when they start hurting.


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> TL I think your short cycle is what is causing your FF to dead end so early. It is so confusing that it's making you enter something every day.

I know, I dont understand it. My cycles are usually 25 days... Maybe it's that I'm not temping anymore??


----------



## Anne24

sherylb said:


> I didn't have a ton of CM when it was watery but it was enough that my panties were wet and when I checked it internally and gave it the finger test I knew it was CM. The rule is that if you give your fingers a few seconds and they stay wet it is CM vs normal body moisture. I don't think that the hormones have a direct correlation with CM in most cases though. I just know that the estrogen drop is well known and documented all over the place.

Thanks Sheryl

All I get during ov is watery cm(sorry tmi). But when I do check cp, my finger is wet with cm...so I think I am good with that as you mentioned.


----------



## sherylb

Try deleting that 11/16 cycle. I am not even sure how it's there when you haven't entered a AF or anything that I can see.


----------



## sherylb

Anne24 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have a ton of CM when it was watery but it was enough that my panties were wet and when I checked it internally and gave it the finger test I knew it was CM. The rule is that if you give your fingers a few seconds and they stay wet it is CM vs normal body moisture. I don't think that the hormones have a direct correlation with CM in most cases though. I just know that the estrogen drop is well known and documented all over the place.
> 
> Thanks Sheryl
> 
> All I get during ov is watery cm(sorry tmi). But when I do check cp, my finger is wet with cm...so I think I am good with that as you mentioned.Click to expand...

Yeah, I am not sure I ever get EWCM. I think that the last time I think I got it it was actually creamy b/c the timing was off and I did a double take this morning when I saw similar characteristics.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> TL I think your short cycle is what is causing your FF to dead end so early. It is so confusing that it's making you enter something every day.
> 
> I know, I dont understand it. My cycles are usually 25 days... Maybe it's that I'm not temping anymore??Click to expand...

TL If your cycles are 25days, do you know what your luteal phase is like? I think I read some where in google that short luteal phase does not necessarily give enough time for the fertilized egg to implant. I think the standard LP is any thing between 10 to 16 days long. On which day do you normally ovulate?


----------



## sherylb

I am having a much better time with charting now that I have read more of my book to answer my questions.


----------



## sherylb

Anne24 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> TL I think your short cycle is what is causing your FF to dead end so early. It is so confusing that it's making you enter something every day.
> 
> I know, I dont understand it. My cycles are usually 25 days... Maybe it's that I'm not temping anymore??Click to expand...
> 
> TL If your cycles are 25days, do you know what your luteal phase is like? I think I read some where in google that short luteal phase does not necessarily give enough time for the fertilized egg to implant. I think the standard LP is any thing between 10 to 16 days long. On which day do you normally ovulate?Click to expand...

I think she has 13 days even if her cycle is only 24 days this month so don't freak her out.


----------



## tl682

My LP is usually around 13 or 14 days. FF says my AF will start two days before if actually will. It shouldn't be coming until January 31st!!


----------



## Anne24

Oh I am sorry. I was going by FF.


----------



## elliot

Oh Anne, watery CM and a +opk? Go get 'em girl!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## elliot

I made a emergency run to Target at lunch today. Bought a Bella Band and a jar of dill pickles. :haha:

The cashier must have been thinking "Wow... pregnant much?" :winkwink:

Tried on the band in the work bathroom and YUCK! It feels to squeezy for me. Think I'll try to make a homemade one out of soft but snug t-shirt material instead.

The pickles however.... ummmm, ummmm, ummmm :)


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Oh I am sorry. I was going by FF.

No worries!! It shouldn't be coming until January 31st. We made an appt with a fertility clinic on February 7th... I wonder what they will say.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> I made a emergency run to Target at lunch today. Bought a Bella Band and a jar of dill pickles. :haha:
> 
> The cashier must have been thinking "Wow... pregnant much?" :winkwink:
> 
> Tried on the band in the work bathroom and YUCK! It feels to squeezy for me. Think I'll try to make a homemade one out of soft but snug t-shirt material instead.
> 
> The pickles however.... ummmm, ummmm, ummmm :)

Elliot, when my friend started getting a bump, she took a pony-tail-holder and put it around the button and through the loop on her jeans...


----------



## Anne24

Aww Elliot Gorge on the pickles :munch:


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I am sorry. I was going by FF.
> 
> No worries!! It shouldn't be coming until January 31st. We made an appt with a fertility clinic on February 7th... I wonder what they will say.Click to expand...

Good luck for 7th Feb. I am sure every thing's gonna be fine:flower:


----------



## elliot

Good luck with the fertility specialist TL! Will be waiting to hear the results, and keeping my fingers crossed in the meantime that you wind up needing to cancel that appointment :)

Thanks for the pony holder tip. I've been doing that with rubber bands, but it still makes kind of a bumpy/lumpy look under the front of my shirts so I'm looking for something to just kind of smooth it all out so my shirt lays nice and flat.


----------



## tl682

I agree -- Hoping I have to cancel the fertility appt!! But, I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## tl682

Omg, I was just looking at some pictures that somebody posted on fbook of the birth of her baby... Made me tear... Why can't that be me??


----------



## sherylb

I have been watching Bringing Home Baby and a Baby Story for a few days now. I also get teary eyed at strange things. But I don't think mine is new.


----------



## elliot

So sorry TL. :hugs: I know the waiting is murder.

I remember when I'd been TTC conceive for 6 months a friend got PG on her first month. I was happy for her, but gutted for me. I did finally get my turn though, and hope and pray you get yours soon too. :flower:


----------



## tl682

I'm the same way when I watch Baby Story, too. But, yet, I keep watching it!! Why I torture mysel, I dont know...

It's just been crazy lately with people having babies. My friend was induced yesterday, and my other friend is due this week, and my other friend is due March 5th... 

So, I'm experiencing some minor heartburn, which I sometimes get when I'm hungry... But, it's certainly now on my symptom spotting list, which is viable but probably doesn't mean anything since I have to sore BB's on the same exact day that I always do...


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Omg, I was just looking at some pictures that somebody posted on fbook of the birth of her baby... Made me tear... Why can't that be me??

I am so sorry TL:hugs: I have similar feelings too when I see all my friends posting the pics of their new born in FB and imagine myself doing things when I finally get that little one in my arms. I pray and hope that you get your turn soon.


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Omg, I was just looking at some pictures that somebody posted on fbook of the birth of her baby... Made me tear... Why can't that be me??
> 
> I am so sorry TL:hugs: I have similar feelings too when I see all my friends posting the pics of their new born in FB and imagine myself doing things when I finally get that little one in my arms. I pray and hope that you get your turn soon.Click to expand...

Thank you, honey. Hopefully, we all get our bfp's soon and turn this joint into one big bump party!!


----------



## sherylb

Apparently whatever is going in my body requires me to eat 3 meals a day and still be hungry when I go to bed. I used to do lunch and dinner and be just fine. So annoyed.


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> Apparently whatever is going in my body requires me to eat 3 meals a day and still be hungry when I go to bed. I used to do lunch and dinner and be just fine. So annoyed.

Um, hunger = Symptom :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Still a little early for me to by symptom spotting. LOL. I ate all I wanted and my stomach is making the same noises as when I am hungry.


----------



## sherylb

Heh, that is #15 for my day.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> I was reading in my book and I think my original O thought was right. I finally found my cervix and this has to be the estrogen levels going crazy b/c I have never seen so much thick creamy CM. I was surprised that it actually covered my finger. Before when I saw it I wasn't reaching as high so I was only seeing it under my nails. I also see in TCOYF that whenever they had the estrogen lows they discarded them and didn't connect them. My cycles are only about 26-27 normally.
> 
> Heather's chart shows that her cycle is 6 days longer than mine usually are. I also have had no watery or any other kind of CM until today after Friday. I should have pulled out my book yesterday. I feel much better now.

That was actually a long cycle for me. They normally only last about 29-30 days. I guess first month temping just=long cycles.....:haha:


----------



## sherylb

I changed my method on my chart to FAM which is what my book says. I like it better.


----------



## Heather9603

Sheryl, are you using OPKs? Just curious since it doesn't look like you Ov'ed yet. Because if you had your temps would stay up.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to say hello. I have been on a 2 week break. I am not sure if I told you all that I miscarried this past Monday. I am physically fine just getting through the emotional part. We are in the process of moving and when I get settle I will be back on more. I will be NTNP for now until I can get myself together. But I know God will get me through it all. Sorry to be a downer. 

TL, I have been watching that show all week. :shrug: I cry but I can't stop watching it.


I Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Heather9603

Ready I am SO sorry! I was wondering where you had been. 

But you are right, with god anything is possible! I know I was praying sooooo much after my m/c. I didn't think it was "gods plan" for me to loose my baby. But just praying to him and asking him to keep me strong!


----------



## Anne24

Ready

I am so sorry to learn about your miscarriage:hugs:
I know no words will be enough but I do know that God will give you the strength to get through this:flower:


----------



## sherylb

Heather9603 said:


> Sheryl, are you using OPKs? Just curious since it doesn't look like you Ov'ed yet. Because if you had your temps would stay up.

I am going to stop trying to figure out wtf is going on. I am thinking I have low progesterone levels so perhaps I will try to do something to remedy that if this cycle doesn't go well. Still feeling really strange though.


----------



## tl682

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say hello. I have been on a 2 week break. I am not sure if I told you all that I miscarried this past Monday. I am physically fine just getting through the emotional part. We are in the process of moving and when I get settle I will be back on more. I will be NTNP for now until I can get myself together. But I know God will get me through it all. Sorry to be a downer.
> 
> TL, I have been watching that show all week. :shrug: I cry but I can't stop watching it.
> 
> 
> I Hope all is well with everyone.

Omg, I'm so sorry!! Are you all right?? You will get past this. It just wasn't meant to be, but then next one will stick!! Hope you are all right, honey.


----------



## Anne24

Hello TL

How are you doing honey? Wonder where Liz is...


----------



## sherylb

I never saw her pop up yesterday. Hope everything is ok. I am sure she's busy.

Yeah, I looked it up and she hasn't posted anything since the 25th.


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Hello TL
> 
> How are you doing honey? Wonder where Liz is...

I'm all right, just getting anxious in this 2ww... What about you, honey?? Did you :sex: last night??


----------



## Anne24

Yes, I know the TWW is pure torture. Yes we did the deed last night as well:blush: In fact I got a positive opk today in the morning as well. I will test again tonight and if that turns out to be positive, we will give a shot again. Poor DH that would make 5/6 nights at a stretch:winkwink: We have dinner tonight at our friend's, so dont really know how much energy we will be left with by the time we come back home.


----------



## tl682

I think one night break wont hurt, Anne. Just looked at your chart, and you have done well to secure those swimmers :) Sorry if I'm just forgetting, but DH had his SA done already and it was normal, right??

Where is Liz?? She's always on. I'm getting concerned...


----------



## Anne24

TL Yes, DH got SA done and it was normal. Guess I will take it easy tonight.

Even I am starting to get e bit concerned about Liz. Never found her offline before. Hope every thing is fine with her and she might just be busy for being absent from bnb.

I just hope you give all of us a bfp announcement on 31st TL...it also happens to be my parents' anniversary. FXed for you dear. You deserve it.


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> TL Yes, DH got SA done and it was normal. Guess I will take it easy tonight.
> 
> Even I am starting to get e bit concerned about Liz. Never found her offline before. Hope every thing is fine with her and she might just be busy for being absent from bnb.
> 
> I just hope you give all of us a bfp announcement on 31st TL...it also happens to be my parents' anniversary. FXed for you dear. You deserve it.

I know, I'm concerned about Liz...

Hoping for a bfp, too!! But, I'm now PMSing... Just got mad at DH on the phone for not sounding psyched about something with our new apartment. I'll try to keep the moodiness in check :thumbup:


----------



## Heather9603

Ladies, I am about to go and have an interview with a local pre-school! Hope for the best. I am getting tired of my job in healthcare and I know that I could NOT do this job while pregnant, too much heavy lifting. Plus I want a job close to home, steady hours, and the benifits of discounted childcare would be nice ;)


----------



## tl682

GL, Heather!! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, when do you find out the sex??


----------



## Heather9603

Interview seemed to go good! She said she'll know something by tomorrow evening or Monday morning because she had a few more interviews to do.

But she asked my favorite age range of kids, I said toddlers, and she was shocked because she said most people say babies. I said "Nah, babies are over rated, toddlers you can play with!" She laughed. So she took me to the toddler room and I spent about 15 minutes in there. The teacher really liked me and thought it was good that I kindly took one boys hands away....he really liked my boobs and kept coming back for more! haha! But I didn't get mad, I just took his hands and guided them else where or distracted him with something else :p


----------



## elliot

Ready - Wonderful to hear from you, but I'm so terribly sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you're getting lots of love and support from loved ones and taking all the time you need to heal emotionally. Take care of yourself.


----------



## elliot

TL - We won't find out the sex until the baby gets here, so mid to end of July. 

Heather - Good luck with the job interview. Hope it goes great for you.

Anne - Looks like you've really covered all the BD bases this cycle! Keeping fingers crossed this is your month! :)


----------



## Heather9603

I'm hoping this is a good sign but normally right before AF shows I am cream city on my CM. Its been at dry or sticky for the last couple of days. I hope it stays that way. Probably testing on Monday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Anne24

Hello ladies

Heather FXed Really hope its a good sign and you get that BFP soon. Also good luck for the pre-school job.


----------



## Anne24

Elliot

Yes, I did cover all the bases for this month and now officially in the dreaded tww. FXed.


----------



## tl682

Well, I think I'm out... Started to have that "wet" feeling that AF has started. That always happens some days before AF comes. Everytime I go to the bathroom, I pray there's no AF... But, I know she's coming.


----------



## tl682

Elliot, have you at least narrowed down names?? :baby: I want to know!!


----------



## tl682

If one is pregnant, and her body is making the mucus plug, it would be creamy cm that you are getting, right?? I'm getting watery...


----------



## Anne24

TL Please dont loose hope. Many a times I have got creamy cm and even ewcm once during the TWW raising my hopes but every time AF arrived to spoil the party. If I am not mistaken, Elliot got watery cm during the TWW after which she got her BFP. Each body is different honey. So hang in there. You are never out before the witch rears her ugly head. 
Also a friend of mine got this same wet, wooshy feeling around the time she was supposed to get her AF but she ended up getting her BFP instead. GL


----------



## tl682

Anne, thank you, honey. This 2ww is getting to me!! I feel like I can't even sleep anymore, because it's all I think about. I just keep feeling like AF's coming, but I will do what you said and not lose hope!!


----------



## Anne24

I know the last few days leading up tp AF are terrible. Even I spend sleepless night and get terrible dreams and wake up in the middle of the night all thirsty. Why o why??? I somehow feel it is stress that is messing up every thing. Wish I could relax.


----------



## tl682

I know, Anne, I feel the same way. If only I could just relax. My SIL is getting IVF one week from today. It's their "first time" trying to get pregnant, because they already knew befor they even started that they had fertility issues... Watch her get pregnant on the first shot. Meanwhile, this is my 9th cycle!! NINTH!! I'm getting overly impatient. I just posted in the pregnancy forum, asking who felt like AF was coming before they got their bfp, and surprisingly, so many people felt that way... So, maybe that will happen with me. Please try to relax, Anne. I know that it's easier said than done, but we just need to keep thinking about the prize at the end... The baby one day.


----------



## elliot

Anne is right about my CM during 2ww. It was either watery or dry, but never creamy. And at the time I did a bunch of research and it seemed like CM was a poor predictor of pregnancy cause it varies so much from woman to woman.... some get dry during a PG 2ww, while others are creamy or watery. I know that feeling you're talking about TL, but I'm going to keep hoping for you :)

And names... I thought I'd already told you guys? We've had them picked out forever, but we just settled on middle names.

Boy - Elliot James ____
Girl - Julia Kate ____

And we've gotten a bunch of flack for Elliot, which really bummed me out :( One former coworker asked my husband to please reconsider Elliot, "for her sake." WTF? Then we saw her again recently and somebody asked us about names in front of her and we said we'd gotten some flack but we'd had them picked forever, and after we said them she asked him whether we were still taking opinions. Ummmm.... nope! We never were! 

Anne - I don't usually worry too much about anybody going missing from here for a day or two, but you've made me feel a bit worried about our Liz. I hope she and the baby are okay.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I know, Anne, I feel the same way. If only I could just relax. My SIL is getting IVF one week from today. It's their "first time" trying to get pregnant, because they already knew befor they even started that they had fertility issues... Watch her get pregnant on the first shot. Meanwhile, this is my 9th cycle!! NINTH!! I'm getting overly impatient. I just posted in the pregnancy forum, asking who felt like AF was coming before they got their bfp, and surprisingly, so many people felt that way... So, maybe that will happen with me. Please try to relax, Anne. I know that it's easier said than done, but we just need to keep thinking about the prize at the end... The baby one day.

TL... :hugs: ... so sorry the 2ww is such an awful time. I did feel like AF could be coming a few days before my bfp too. Though it sucks terribly I think all you can do is wait. And all I can do is keep my arms, legs, fingers and eyes thoroughly crossed for you! :winkwink:


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah from my understanding the whole CM thing is hard to predict which KIND of cm is a sign of pregnancy. But I think for your personal self, its more what is abnormal for YOU. For me I always have LOTS of creamy CM and it gets (sorry if TMI!) kind of a chunk look like cottage cheese (not that thick, but thats what I think of :haha:)

Right now I am at that watery look and amount, but its VERY sticky. For me this is abnormal in 2ww, so I'm hoping its a good sign for me!


----------



## Anne24

TL and Heather
FXed for both of you. I will pray that you both get your BFPs this cycle. I understand and realise and share your feelings that how desperate we all are to get that one BFP...I go through this feeling every single moment now. At times I feel I have lost my peace of mind. DH is taking me on a holiday in March and yet I am not happy. All I can think of now is a baby:cry: TL I understand when you say NINTH because this is my 6th cycle and I already feel hopeless at times. I genuinely hope and pray that we all get preggers soon. I do believe that there is a power in prayer and our collective prayers will bring that miracle:flower:

Elliot
I really like the names that you have shortlisted on. I somehow have a hunch it is going to be a baby boy for you and a baby girl for Liz:baby:
Yes, I am not only concerned, but beginning to get worried today about Liz. I was trying to see if Fizzfactory pops up today, then we could have asked her about Liz. I hope that every thing is fine with Liz and the baby. Liz where are you dear? We are all concerned about you.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Anne is right about my CM during 2ww. It was either watery or dry, but never creamy. And at the time I did a bunch of research and it seemed like CM was a poor predictor of pregnancy cause it varies so much from woman to woman.... some get dry during a PG 2ww, while others are creamy or watery. I know that feeling you're talking about TL, but I'm going to keep hoping for you :)
> 
> And names... I thought I'd already told you guys? We've had them picked out forever, but we just settled on middle names.
> 
> Boy - Elliot James ____
> Girl - Julia Kate ____
> 
> And we've gotten a bunch of flack for Elliot, which really bummed me out :( One former coworker asked my husband to please reconsider Elliot, "for her sake." WTF? Then we saw her again recently and somebody asked us about names in front of her and we said we'd gotten some flack but we'd had them picked forever, and after we said them she asked him whether we were still taking opinions. Ummmm.... nope! We never were!
> 
> Anne - I don't usually worry too much about anybody going missing from here for a day or two, but you've made me feel a bit worried about our Liz. I hope she and the baby are okay.

I happen to love the name Elliot. I want to name my baby something with either an O or an E, and I think that's a nice E name. DH and I will probably go with an O, though, because my grandpa was named Oscar, and I want to name my first baby after him... Owen or Olivia.

I agree -- Where is Liz?? I keep thinking about her.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> I know, Anne, I feel the same way. If only I could just relax. My SIL is getting IVF one week from today. It's their "first time" trying to get pregnant, because they already knew befor they even started that they had fertility issues... Watch her get pregnant on the first shot. Meanwhile, this is my 9th cycle!! NINTH!! I'm getting overly impatient. I just posted in the pregnancy forum, asking who felt like AF was coming before they got their bfp, and surprisingly, so many people felt that way... So, maybe that will happen with me. Please try to relax, Anne. I know that it's easier said than done, but we just need to keep thinking about the prize at the end... The baby one day.
> 
> TL... :hugs: ... so sorry the 2ww is such an awful time. I did feel like AF could be coming a few days before my bfp too. Though it sucks terribly I think all you can do is wait. And all I can do is keep my arms, legs, fingers and eyes thoroughly crossed for you! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you, honey!! Did you think that AF was coming because you had the SAME symptoms that you had in other months?? I feel like I have all the same ones...


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> TL and Heather
> FXed for both of you. I will pray that you both get your BFPs this cycle. I understand and realise and share your feelings that how desperate we all are to get that one BFP...I go through this feeling every single moment now. At times I feel I have lost my peace of mind. DH is taking me on a holiday in March and yet I am not happy. All I can think of now is a baby:cry: TL I understand when you say NINTH because this is my 6th cycle and I already feel hopeless at times. I genuinely hope and pray that we all get preggers soon. I do believe that there is a power in prayer and our collective prayers will bring that miracle:flower:
> 
> Elliot
> I really like the names that you have shortlisted on. I somehow have a hunch it is going to be a baby boy for you and a baby girl for Liz:baby:
> Yes, I am not only concerned, but beginning to get worried today about Liz. I was trying to see if Fizzfactory pops up today, then we could have asked her about Liz. I hope that every thing is fine with Liz and the baby. Liz where are you dear? We are all concerned about you.

I think it's stress. I truly do. I need a vacay, too :) But, we can't go away any place it seems, because we have to care for my in laws every weekend, which believe me, takes a real toll on us. We have actually been arguing a lot lately about this. I'm scared that when I actually do get preggers, that his attention will still be on his parents... Does this sound selfish?? I'm so not that person, but I think about this all the time.


----------



## tl682

Liz, where are you??


----------



## sherylb

I didn't like my friend's baby name before she was born but I am so glad I never said anything to her. Her name is Trinity Elise and I really didn't like the name Trinity for a baby. But I don't care any more. I love her like she is my own. I spend a lot of time with my friend and her baby.


----------



## Heather9603

Well it was a BFN this morning at 13 dpo. AF is due tomorrow. I don't feel AF coming at all and just for the heck of it I took my temp and it was 97.9 which for three months has been my high temp range. So I have the smallest glimmer of hope but I'm doubtful.

I'm just starting to feel like this will never happen for me. :(


----------



## Anne24

Heather

I was reading in another thread where two members have posted that both tested negative on 12/13dpo with FRER but tested BFP on 15dpo. Since you say that your temps are still pretty high, so hang in there honey:flower:


----------



## Anne24

TL

Dont feel so bad honey and you certainly are not acting selfish. We all need holidays and TTC is such a stressful job, so we need it all the more. I think when you do get that little one into the family, every thing's going to be fine. A baby can really do wonders. Cheers.


----------



## Heather9603

Can everyone please pray for my husband and I. We just found out his mom has cancer and she's in the hospital waiting for emergency surgery. We have no idea what kind, but she was bleeding vaginally for the last few months (She's 61 and has gone through menopause) So I'm assuming its uterine cancer but I have no idea.

I don't even know what to do, I'm just a total mess.....


----------



## sherylb

I prayed for your whole family. Thank you for letting us know what is going on in your life. Keep us updated when you know something.


----------



## Heather9603

Right now what we know is that my MIL has a cancerous tumor the size of a basketball in her abdomen. They are doing emergency surgery tonight or tomorrow. I do not even know if she will live through this surgery. I was crying while packing a dress for myself and my husbands best suit, just in case :cry:

We are heading out there tonight, DH is gone to the store to get some food for my Step Bro to eat because he agreed to come stay at our house and watch the dogs as long as there were some frozen pizza's for him to eat for dinner. He's a pretty good kid, and glad I can call him my lil brother.


----------



## sherylb

I can't imagine how a tumor that size went undetected for so long. You are lucky you have a good brother and a sweet husband.  I hope that you packed your dress clothes for nothing.


----------



## Heather9603

She is 61, her husband is 67, and her mother is in her 80's. So she is just SO busy taking care of others that she never took the time to take care of herself. She went to her family doctor and they said that the "results were inconclusive" so to come back when her "period" was over. She wasn't having a flipping period at 61! Thats a sign something is wrong!

And she is a bit over weight so thats probably why it went undetected. I thought her stomach looked bigger this last time we were down there but I chalked it up to stress and not having time to eat properly.

And I am SO hot with my work right now because she was saying she can't approve that time off. I got hot and said "I am not asking permission for it off, I am saying I am going to be gone, period. If it means losing my job or being there for family, I'm sorry but I choose family"

DH was so mad he wanted me to quit right there, and I NEED to be having a job. Ugh! 

Maybe I can just be mad at work and it takes my mind off of other things lol.


----------



## sherylb

Poor thing. I know you really didn't need that added stress.


----------



## sherylb

Maybe I was wrong last week. I finally had EWCM!!! It was super stretchy and I smiled, walked down the hallway and told hubby to come here. LOL. I think he has figured out that I am little nuts about this.


----------



## tl682

Omg, Heather -- So sorry about your MIL. I know what that's like. My MIL was diagnosed in July with terminal brain cancer, and she's not doing well at all. Just be there for DH, because he will need you more than ever. Even if you wind up not getting your bfp this time around, that's not so bad, because you now have this big stress that will be the focus for a while. I will pray for your DH and his family.


----------



## tl682

Having big time AF cramps today, and she's due tomorrow, so I think I'm out... :growlmad:


----------



## sherylb

tl682 said:


> Having big time AF cramps today, and she's due tomorrow, so I think I'm out... :growlmad:

That timing would be spot on for your regular cycle. :(


----------



## tl682

I know, it sucks. That would mean we're entering our 10th cycle. Omg.


----------



## sherylb

I wonder if something happened with Liz. This isn't like her. :(


----------



## sherylb

Maybe I can find her friend and see if she has been online lately.


----------



## sherylb

Aww, fizzfactory hasn't been on in 10 days. That's not going to help me find her. :(


----------



## tl682

I know, I dont understand where she is... I'm worried.


----------



## elliot

Heather - I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL and hope that everything goes as well as it possibly can through her surgery. Seems like just about everyone on this board has a parent or in-law with cancer or some other very serious condition, so there's definitely lots of understanding and support here. Sending you hugs, well-wishes and prayers.

TL & Anne - I see neither of you are feeling particularly positive about this cycle, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway. Hoping at least one of you will end up with one of those magical "when I elast expected it" BFPs this month.

Seems like everybody on here's having a rough time at the moment. Hoping it all passes soon. This is definitely a group of ladies that deserve some happiness!


----------



## sherylb

SO happy! Yesterday I knew that I needed at least 97.0 today and I got it exactly!


----------



## Anne24

Heather
I am so sorry to hear about your MIL. How is she doing now? I hope every thing is fine with her. You and your family will be in my prayers.

Elliot
Thank you for those kind words honey. You are right, even if either of us- TL and I get BFP this cycle my hope would be back. I cant figure out what else I have to do to get those two pink lines.

TL
How are you feeling today honey? I still have my fingers crossed for you.

Sheryl
Seems that you finally ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Heather9603

Well we are in Tennessee but havnt made it to the hospital yet. But we have to wait for her blood count to go up before doing surgery


----------



## sherylb

Thanks for the update.


----------



## tl682

Elliot -- Thank you for the FXed :) 

Anne and Elliot -- AF is still not in town... I had bad cramps yesterday and today, but I feel very dry down there since yesterday (the wet feeling went away), so I dont know what that's about. This happened to me I think in the 4th month I was trying, too, and then boom AF got me, so I'm not getting my hopes up... I'm testing tomorrow if there's still nothing. Tomorrow is my grandparents' anniversary, and if they were still alive, they would have been married for almost six decades!! So, I have always thought it was a GL day, and it would be nice for a bfp then!!

Please keep FXed!!

Anne, hang in there, honey. Heather, keep us updated.


----------



## Anne24

TL
The witch not showing up is indeed good news. Hope this is it for you dear:flower:


----------



## elliot

Very good news TL! Stay away witch! And don't come back for 9 months... ya hear!


----------



## tl682

I'm wearing a pantyliner just in case, but she still hasn't come!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Heather, praying for you and your family.

Liz, where art thou?

TL, FX for you.

Hello everyone I have missed and welcome to all the newbies.


----------



## tl682

Ah, so, I need some suggestions about what this is... Still no AF. Instead of AF, I have gooey cm, which I never have when AF is coming... What's that about??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Ah, so, I need some suggestions about what this is... Still no AF. Instead of AF, I have gooey cm, which I never have when AF is coming... What's that about??

Could be from a mucus plug forming. No way to tell until bfp tho. 

I'm spotting, but not crampy. So I dunno. No access to a drug store without getting a ride and raising flags lol. Af was due today. Spotting is also more pink and it's normally brown for me. 

Didn't get the job at the preschool, might get suspended from my job. They can go ahead and fire me. I don't want to work for insensitive a holes.

Mil is still waiting on blood count to go up. Dh is sleeping there tonight. Trying to stay positive but it's not looking good.


----------



## elliot

As far as spotting and funky CM when AF is expected, here's what my experience was... every time I had spotting and thought maybe is was different spotting than normal I always had AF show up within a few days, any pink, red, brown or otherwise wound up being a no-go for me. But my BFP cycle I did get some different CM around AF time, with no pinkish, redish, brownish color at all.

That's just how it happened with me. Keeping fingers crossed for all you 2 week waiters!

And Hi Ready! How are you and your DH doing? We've missed you around here :)


----------



## Anne24

Hi Ready
How are you doing?

TL Heather
Any news on your side? Did you guys test? I am so hoping both get your BFPs this cycle. FXed.


----------



## tl682

I'M ONE DAY LATE!! Testing later today, when I get home from work :) I'm still having those strange cramps, and my head hurts, but AF hasn't come...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I'M ONE DAY LATE!! Testing later today, when I get home from work :) I'm still having those strange cramps, and my head hurts, but AF hasn't come...

Oh TL! I'm on pins and needles for you girl! :happydance: Keep us posted!


----------



## Anne24

TL TL TL

Is it possible that you take a test now:blush:
I think Elliot put the right expression "pins and needles". OMG I am so so excited for you. Have you ever been late before? I mean in the recent past? Plz plz do update us, I will be refreshing this page every hour today. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## tl682

Thank you, ladies!! Unfortunately, can't leave work to get hpt, so I have to get it on my way home, and I'll update you after that (probably around 6 or 7 tonight). AF still hasn't come... Omg!!


----------



## tl682

Anne, I'm usually like clock-work, so I think that last time I was late was like 6 months ago, and AF came 2 days late then...


----------



## Anne24

Okay I will keep an eye on this page in the evening. FXed for you honey.


----------



## ready4onemore

Elliot, we are doing fine. Won't be ttc for a while though. 

Anne, hi. How are you?

TL, can you test doing lunch?:haha: Okay I will just have to stalk this page later.

Heather, I hope all is well with your MIL.

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## tl682

Unfortunately, can't test during lunch, because I have to work through lunch today... Sucks. Will update you asap, though!! Watch AF come before I leave work today...


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> Unfortunately, can't test during lunch, because I have to work through lunch today... Sucks. Will update you asap, though!! Watch AF come before I leave work today...

I hope not!! I hope it is your BFP!!


----------



## tl682

Did Liz go on some vacation that she forgot to tell us about?? Hoping that's what it is...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Did Liz go on some vacation that she forgot to tell us about?? Hoping that's what it is...

I know TL, I'm really getting worried. I hope she and baby are okay.

Thank goodness you're giving us something to be excited about. Can't wait to hear your testing result! :flower:


----------



## tl682

I'm staring at the clock, and it's like time is not moving!! I want to go home and test!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, what does your baby bump look like these days??


----------



## Anne24

TL

Cant you leave office early today on some pretext:haha: 
I am having butterflies in the stomach omg.


----------



## ready4onemore

Checking to see if TL tested. But I see she has NOT!! LOL (tapping foot) What are you waiting for. LOL


----------



## tl682

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: Omg!! Bfp!! I'm literally sobbing as I write this. Best day ever. Can't even describe how I'm feeling, but it's definitely :cloud9: Omg. 9 long months. I feel like some miracle happened... Looks like the mucinex "happened" for me. Thank you, ladies for checking up on me -- Love you all!!


----------



## tl682

See above please :) I left work, got FRER, came home, and tested... How to tell DH... I'm making a candlelit dinner. He's about to jump in the air!! Can't wait to see his reaction. Not only were there two dark lines on FRER, but they came on like 5 seconds after I peed :) Omg, 9 long months.


----------



## tl682

I love how I had to wait the duration of a whole pregnancy to get pregnant!!


----------



## sherylb

Congrats TL! Maybe you can count as January since you were a day late and I can still be February. ;-)


----------



## tl682

Definitely!! Thank you!! FXed for you!!


----------



## sherylb

Everybody has been waiting all day for this and they are mia now.


----------



## tl682

I know, where is everybody?? :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Whoa TL so so happy for you honey. Congratulations. OMG. I am so so happy for you yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It can happen. OMG. This gives me so much hope.


----------



## tl682

Thank you, Anne!! I'm so psyched. I remember when Elliot got her bfp, and I almost cried, because it gave me so much hope. It WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU, Anne!! Maybe even this month :) Xoxo


----------



## Anne24

Thanks TL. Now we need to see that pregnancy ticker in your siggy. But where is Liz?


----------



## tl682

I know, where is she?? I need her to put it on for me!! I'm worried about her... Hope she's all right...


----------



## sherylb

Put your + in on FF. At least you can change this ticker.


----------



## tl682

Just did it :)


----------



## Heather9603

Congrats tl!!!!!!!!! That's so exciting! Wish I was joining you but the :witch: got me this morning. Good news is nO cramps, guess mybody is saying you need to be up and alert. Ttc is def on hold now to focus on family as we will move mil in with us for chemo and what not. Staying positive that she will make it!


----------



## tl682

Thank you, Heather!! So sorry that the witch got you, but you will get your bfp when the time is right. I had the same issues with my MIL... GL and hang in there!! What's her prognosis??


----------



## ready4onemore

*Congrats TL *​
:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## tl682

Thank you, I'm so psyched!!


----------



## Anne24

TL

How was the candle lit dinner last night? How did DH react? I bet he must have been on cloud nine. And how are you feeling honey?


----------



## tl682

Hi Anne!! Omg, the look of total and complete shock!! He said, "What?? You are pregnant?? Are you serious?? I will be a father??" Then, he jumped up and ran around the apartment saying that he will be a father!! It was so amazing. Loved it. We couldn't stop talking about it all night. We were even up from 4 am to 6 am this morning, because we just couldn't sleep and wanted to talk about it.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I am ready to pull my hair out.

Back story, my MIL's sisters have been absent from her life for YEARS.

Her middle sister is here and is trying to take control of the WHOLE situation. Asking how she'd like her funeral and is asking that my MIL sign over power of attorney of their moms estate. The woman is not frickin dieing! Yes she might die, but lets please not talk about that right now! She is starting to improve and we are working towards having surgery soon. So CRAM IT WOMAN! Her REAL family knows what her wishes are thank you. We know she is a DNR, we know she wants to be cremated and "tossed to the wind" like my DH always says to her.

WHY is it that people are absent from your life for years, and now that your sick they want to take control of the situation. DH and I are the only ones trying to think happy thoughts, joke with her, and NOT talk about morbid things. We are not running from reality, but we are trying to keep her spirits up!


----------



## sherylb

My DH wants to be creamated and he said we can do whatever we want with his ashes b/c he will be gone. I think it's very depressing to think about.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> My DH wants to be creamated and he said we can do whatever we want with his ashes b/c he will be gone. I think it's very depressing to think about.

Yeah but its good to know wishes. So we already know her wishes and there is no need to bring it up right now.


----------



## sherylb

I think I would have gone postal on them if I were you and told them to quit freaking her out and that you already know the answers.


----------



## tl682

Heather, I think they are acting totally inappropriately. It sounds to me like they just want control of their mom's estate...


----------



## apriln1982

Ok ladies I need some advice. AF was due today but she's not showing yet. at 12dpo I started getting brown tinted CM and it's continued until today at 14dpo. I'm cramping terribly like AF is coming but not really having my other usual AF symptoms. I started testing at 10dpo >.> and all BFN's so far. I can't even get an evap on a blue dye. I go back and forth from feeling like there's hope to feeling stupid for hoping. Would you give up on this cycle if it were you? Those of you who have been pregnant before did you feel cramps like or worse than AF right before your BFP?


----------



## tl682

apriln1982 said:


> Ok ladies I need some advice. AF was due today but she's not showing yet. at 12dpo I started getting brown tinted CM and it's continued until today at 14dpo. I'm cramping terribly like AF is coming but not really having my other usual AF symptoms. I started testing at 10dpo >.> and all BFN's so far. I can't even get an evap on a blue dye. I go back and forth from feeling like there's hope to feeling stupid for hoping. Would you give up on this cycle if it were you? Those of you who have been pregnant before did you feel cramps like or worse than AF right before your BFP?

Just got my bfp yesterday, and I had AF cramps for the two days before I found out!! I think you are still in the running. I tested + at CD 28, which was 14 dpo...


----------



## tl682

Where is Elliot??


----------



## apriln1982

> Just got my bfp yesterday, and I had AF cramps for the two days before I found out!! I think you are still in the running. I tested + at CD 28, which was 14 dpo...

Thanks for the feedback and congratulations on your victory over AF! It's actually the brown CM that has me worried. This whole mess is so confusing I swear sometimes I don't know why we do this to ourselves.


----------



## tl682

apriln1982 said:


> Just got my bfp yesterday, and I had AF cramps for the two days before I found out!! I think you are still in the running. I tested + at CD 28, which was 14 dpo...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and congratulations on your victory over AF! It's actually the brown CM that has me worried. This whole mess is so confusing I swear sometimes I don't know why we do this to ourselves.Click to expand...

Hang in there!! Have you ever had the brown cm before??


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

TL, I am so happy for you. I can just picture your DH jump up and down like a kid at disney world.:haha: I love it when men are excited about it also.

Heather, I am glad you know your MIL wishes. Please do not let her sister be alone with her especially after any surgeries or treatment because they are not always in their right mind. I don't want her to take advanage of her at that time. I work for one of the top cancer research hospital in the nation and we have seen and heard it all. 

Anne, I say you are still in the running.

Can someone please find out about Liz? I am very worried now.


----------



## tl682

I know, I dont understand where Liz is... Is there any way to find out??


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> I know, I dont understand where Liz is... Is there any way to find out??

I think she has a FB but I am not even sure of her real name. So I can't help you there. I just pray she is okay.


----------



## tl682

I know, this is crazy... Hopefully, everything is all right.


----------



## apriln1982

tl682 said:


> apriln1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my bfp yesterday, and I had AF cramps for the two days before I found out!! I think you are still in the running. I tested + at CD 28, which was 14 dpo...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and congratulations on your victory over AF! It's actually the brown CM that has me worried. This whole mess is so confusing I swear sometimes I don't know why we do this to ourselves.Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there!! Have you ever had the brown cm before??Click to expand...

Usually when I see brown CM it starts to progress very rapidly into brown blood and within 24 hours it's heavy enough that I need a pad. It's just been two days of brown tinted CM only when I wipe.


----------



## tl682

Test again tonight!!


----------



## apriln1982

tl682 said:


> Test again tonight!!

I did about an hour ago. At first I saw nothing then I glanced sideways while cleaning off the counter and thought I saw something faint. So of course I had to take a picture of it but I wasn't able to tweak it and get anything to come through. Oh well.


----------



## tl682

April, how many months ttc are you??


----------



## Heather9603

Ready: Yes between DH, his sister, myself, and the woman who lives with my Grandma In law are taking shifts staying at the hospital. MIl's sister offered to stay but we said we had it covered.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Ready: Yes between DH, his sister, myself, and the woman who lives with my Grandma In law are taking shifts staying at the hospital. MIl's sister offered to stay but we said we had it covered.

I am glad. I really do not like people that have no clue what is going on trying to take over. I remember when my mom was ill and in a coma. One of her cousin came in her room asking who we wanted to use for her funeral and such. My aunt promptly made him leave.


----------



## apriln1982

tl682 said:


> April, how many months ttc are you??

I guess this makes cycle 14 for us.


----------



## apriln1982

Oh em gee I finally got my blue dye evap! *faint*


----------



## tl682

Sorry, I dont know what blue dye evap is... Please explain!!


----------



## apriln1982

The blue dye tests are notorious for giving false positives or 'evap' lines. If you let them sit long enough they'll show up as a positive when they're not. An evap line is a line that shows up as the urine evaporates from the test.


----------



## apriln1982

oh holy crap I think I got a faint line


----------



## Anne24

April What is the latest? Did you test any more?

Heather
Sorry for Af. How is your MIL doing now? I was aghast to read about your MIL's sister being so insensitive and already talking about your MIL's funeral. 

Ready
I am doing good. How are you doing?

TL
When is your first appointment with doc?

Liz and Elliot
Both MIA. Where are you?


----------



## apriln1982

I tested again and got an evap line. I had to force myself to go to the bathroom because I'd already used up my FMU though so I'm not putting too much stock in that one. I'm going to buy a FRER or something on the way to work and use it in the morning. I'm feeling queasy this morning with an icky headache. I had some brown CM that started at 12dpo and today at 15dpo it's completely gone. I'm hoping cycle #14 is our lucky one!


----------



## Anne24

Okay FXed for you. GL


----------



## tl682

FXed for you!!

Anne, I have an appt with the dr today, just to confirm the hpt with a blood test. I'm so scared about everything. Like, I feel like the baby will just "go away," and that I wasn't actually pregnant to begin with. But, I do realize that that's probably not what will happen with this test. I'm just scared, though. I keep having twinges in my uterous, so that's probably good!! Then, after today, I think the next appt is at 8 weeks for our first sonogram.


----------



## Anne24

Aww TL Every thing will be fine honey. I understand your feelings because I know in my 6th cycle it already feels like forever, dont know how I will react the day I get that BFP. GL for your appointment and do update us.


----------



## tl682

Thank you, Anne :hugs: I feel like I waited 9 months for this and want everything to be perfect!! You will get your bfp soon, maybe even this month!! It would be so wonderful if you did, and then we could go through the pregnancy at the same time!!


----------



## Anne24

That will be wonderful indeed. God willing we can be bump buddies:happydance:


----------



## tl682

We could be "bumpies" :hugs:


----------



## tl682

April, get FRER and test again!!


----------



## sherylb

Everybody on our SMEP thread is wondering where Liz is now b/c she usually maintains a list of test dates and puts test results. :(


----------



## tl682

I'm wrorried about her...


----------



## sherylb

I think we are getting to the point on our other thread where we are going to have to start over. :(


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

TL, you will be just fine. I can't wait to see the sonogram. :happydance: I love to look at them. :shrug: IDK why I just do. 

Anne, I am good. Really wanting it to be spring all ready.

April, keep us updated on your test. FX for you.

Heather, I hope all is well with MIL. 

Sheryl, I am worried about Liz as well.


----------



## tl682

Thank you!! I'll post it after the next appt!!


----------



## elliot

Oh TL, TL, TL, TL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so over the moon for you honey! I just had a feeling this was your month and I am so crazy happy for you!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It figures that the day you get your BFP is the day I'm snowed in at home with no internet! :dohh: Sorry I'm late to the congratulations party, but I am so excited for you!

And don't you worry one bit hun... just keep on rubbing that belly and send it all the good vibes you can. My doc said sometimes those of us who take longer to get PG just take longer because our bodies are waiting for a really good, strong, sticky bean. I'm just sure that's what yours is! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tl682

Thank you, Elliot :hugs: I'm still on :cloud9: 

So scared about everything, but I'm trying to calm down!! What are these twinges, why does my abdomin feel sore and inflamed?? Do you have this??

I dont think I have ever been more happy!!


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Thank you, Elliot :hugs: I'm still on :cloud9:
> 
> So scared about everything, but I'm trying to calm down!! What are these twinges, why does my abdomin feel sore and inflamed?? Do you have this??
> 
> I dont think I have ever been more happy!!

So glad to hear you're feeling happy. :flower: Such wonderful news after such a long wait!

And I would try not to be scared about anything if I were you 'cause PG bodies do all kinds of weird stuff! :wacko: Early on I had a good deal of strange cramping and tight abdomin feelings, and I still do every now and again. It's just your belly muscles and uterus and skin stretching to get ready for the little one :)

Sending you all the positive vibes I can muster for a happy, joyful, and peaceful 9 months :hugs:


----------



## tl682

Thank you!! How far in was your first scan??


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Thank you!! How far in was your first scan??

I had to wait ages to get an appointment. It was at 11 weeks!

Just this morning had my 2nd Dr. appt and got to hear the heartbeat again... so lovely :)


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! How far in was your first scan??
> 
> I had to wait ages to get an appointment. It was at 11 weeks!
> 
> Just this morning had my 2nd Dr. appt and got to hear the heartbeat again... so lovely :)Click to expand...

Awh, that's so great!! Can't wait until that's me :)


----------



## tl682

Is there anything else that I should be doing?? Are you eating very differently??


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Is there anything else that I should be doing?? Are you eating very differently??

The only thing my doc said was to make sure you're taking your prenatal and DHA (which I think you already are), then to just listen to your body...

if it says "I'm too tired to move", then take as many naps as you need completely guilt-free...

if it says "I feel great!", then go about normal life and get some exercise while you can.

1st Tri can be rough just cause you often don't feel like eating anything and feel too tired to move. It's great to keep up some exercise and a healthy diet if you can, but lots of time I just ate whatever I could stomach and then slept a bunch. I also found lots of small meals often (like a few crackers with a wedge of cheddar every hour) helped me not feel quite so sick.

Oh, and if you're into healthy eating and feel up to it, there's thsi USDA meal planner thing for PG aldies where it tells you how many of each food group you need and how many calories total, then you put in what you ate (or plan to eat) for the day and it tells you what groups you're missing. Kinda fun if you're into that sort of thing. I'm a data-junkie, so I love it :blush: I'm also consistently short on dairy, so I'm working on that. https://www.mypyramid.gov/mypyramidmoms/

Have fun 'cause it all goes by so dang fast!

Oh, and drink tons of water!


----------



## tl682

Thank you, Elliot!! I'm definitely into healthy eating, so I will read that... Is it fine to drink out of water bottles, or is there any chemical in the plastic that's harmful??


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Thank you, Elliot!! I'm definitely into healthy eating, so I will read that... Is it fine to drink out of water bottles, or is there any chemical in the plastic that's harmful??

Oh TL! You think of everything! :winkwink:

I've never asked this, so I don't really know. :shrug: But I've done a lot of reading and have never seen anythign saying plastic H2O bottles are bad for PG ladies. I think it's personal preference regardless of whether you're PG. I like to drink out of a plastic straw :haha: , so I do and it helkps me get more water down. 

But I generally prefer no plastic, so I bring water to work in a metal bottle and pour it out into a mug or glass as needed. I do drink water from the giant plastic jug at work when mine runs out. At home I keep a big glass pitcher of water in the fridge cause I like it COLD!

And TMI? Like lots of PG ladies, I got really constipated really fast :blush:, and the water helps that more than anything else I've found. :)


----------



## tl682

Elliot, tmi, but I had the opposite this morning... Too much poop... I went looking it up online and found that it's all right and doesn't mean anything.

Yes, I try to think about everything. It's the lawyer in me :) Yes, I'm unfortunately a lawyer...


----------



## tl682

I also have this general feeling of fatigue... Which I know is normal, but I didn't think it would start so soon...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I also have this general feeling of fatigue... Which I know is normal, but I didn't think it would start so soon...

Oh girl! I got so tired so fast I couldn't believe it! It's amazing how much energy your body uses to get that little one all settled in and growing. 

By 11 weeks or so I started gettign some energy back though.

And I've got no issue with lawyers! I'm an auditor! :haha: (Not an IRS auditor though, please don't hate me :) )


----------



## elliot

I am just still all giddy that you got your BFP TL! So over the moon for you!


----------



## tl682

I like auditors -- DH works with many :) 

I think that I even felt the fatigue before I got the bfp. It's crazy, and yet I still have insomnia!!


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> I am just still all giddy that you got your BFP TL! So over the moon for you!

Thank you :happydance: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## elliot

So what's your unofficial due date at this point TL?

Oh, and I just loved reading how excited your DH was about the news. He's so excited to be a daddy! :)


----------



## tl682

I know, he already called me at work today to see how I'm feeling :) He's cute.

I'm unofficially due on October 12th (which I just got by using one of those "due date calculators" online). Too bad I'll be big in the summer and be hot and sweaty, but I'll take this anytime I can get it!!


----------



## elliot

October sounds like a lovely time to have a baby... beautiful, peaceful fall weather and all. And we'll be sweating it out together much of the summer since I'm due the end of July!


----------



## tl682

I dont know why, but I always thought that I would have a spring baby. Fall is nice, though!!


----------



## tl682

July is great, because you can take the baby out immediately and not have to think about him or her being cold.


----------



## apriln1982

I took more FRERs last night and this morning with FMU. All BFN. I think my body is just playing tricks on me. That's too bad because if I WERE pregnant, TL, we'd share the same due date. I'm not going to be stupid and hold onto false hope. Other than AF not showing and my LP going on 17 days instead of 14 I have no other reason to think I'm pregnant.


----------



## tl682

Awh, April. I still do think it was strange though that you had the spotting. I would wait it out one or two more days. Hang in there.

Anne, how are you feeling??


----------



## sherylb

Was it this thread where we were talking about bleeding gums? I brushed my teeth this morning and for some reason my toothbrush was covered in blood when I took it out. Very very very very unusual. :( And nothing hurt like I had done something.


----------



## tl682

Yes, I had that this month!!


----------



## sherylb

Do you remember what DPO? It may be a bit early for me?


----------



## tl682

I just looked back at my posts about it, and it was on January 25th, so that was when I was 7 dpo, I think...


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I will keep waiting it out. It's definately not a prominent symptom in most women this early.


----------



## tl682

I dont know, so many things depend on when you implant, too. I think implantation happened for me on 6 dpo, because I had some strange pains then.


----------



## sherylb

I haven't really seen a dip except on day 3 and I know that's really early.


----------



## tl682

Well, I think for each person it's different, so if I were you I would be hopeful!! FXed.


----------



## Anne24

Hi TL

I am doing good honey. How about you? How are you feeling these days- any new prego symptoms?


----------



## tl682

Hi Anne, no new symptoms. Just sleepy, but I can't sleep at night, and just feeling those twinges (although, I haven't felt any today). I got my bfp confirmed at the dr yesterday!! We're 4 weeks pregnant. 

Telling my parents tonight, and then we're telling DH's parents tomorrow!!

How's your 2ww?? FXed for you, honey.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

just popping in to say hello. Will post more later. Have a great day.


----------



## tl682

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> just popping in to say hello. Will post more later. Have a great day.

Hello!!


----------



## Anne24

Wow congratulations once again. My tww so far is good. No symptoms whatsoever though:nope: My temps are incredibly high and so I think they are crappy:wacko: How do you plan to break the news to your parents? Omg this must be so very exciting.


----------



## sherylb

A triphasic pattern! I have only read about those!


----------



## tl682

Anne, you are only 8 dpo, so you still have like another week to go... FXed for you!! Try to just relax and hope!! So many people feel NO symptoms at all. My mom had told me that she felt NOTHING until 6 weeks in.

We're planning to go to their house tonight, and I will say, "In October, you will become grandparents. We're pregnant!!" Can't wait to see the reaction. Then, we made dinner reservations for the 4 of us to celebrate.


----------



## sherylb

Sounds great!


----------



## tl682

Omg, Anne, I take that back. Just had big bout of nausea. I didn't know that was supposed to happen so early!! It just came out of the blue, was bad for about 5 minutes, and it seems to be leaving... Elliot??


----------



## Anne24

Indeed sounds great. Enjoy the moment.

Sheryl
Whats a triphasic pattern?


----------



## Anne24

So TL that will be your first symptom :)


----------



## elliot

Hi all!

Sheryl - Things are sounding very promisign for you this month!

Anne - Got my fingers corssed for you even though you're not feeling anything. TL is right... lots of women say they never had a single 2ww symptom.

TL - Oooo, early nausea! And confirmation from the Dr! You are so pregnant, it's fantastic! My early nausea sometimes came and went quickly, sometimes hund around all day, but I never actually threw up. I hope you're that lucky too!

Hi Ready! How are you doing?

Sorry to anybody I'm missing, just trying to pop in quickly. Bummed to still see no Liz... :(


----------



## tl682

I know, where is Liz?? This can't be good... Her friend hasn't even been on, so there's nobody to ask...

Elliot, how early did you start feeling the nausea??


----------



## sherylb

Anne24 said:


> Indeed sounds great. Enjoy the moment.
> 
> Sheryl
> Whats a triphasic pattern?

Normally BBT patterns are biphasic meaning that there are 2 clear parts. 1 before O and 1 after. When there is a triphasic pattern there is a third clear shift about 7-10 dpo. TCOYF says it usually reflects a pregnancy. (I didn't remember that last part. Luckily for you I pulled out my book to check the DPO.)

FXed!!!


----------



## tl682

Yaaaaay!! Omg, Anne!!


----------



## sherylb

Maybe all 3 of us will get it this month. Really hoping.


----------



## tl682

FXed!!


----------



## sherylb

I looked up the triphasic charts on FF and 81% of people who had triphasic charts got + PGs that cycle.


----------



## tl682

Anybody know anything about hcg levels and progesterone levels?? My hcg is around 1700, which my dr says is good. My progesterone is only 10, though, which is low, so I have to start on progesterone supplements today...


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> I looked up the triphasic charts on FF and 81% of people who had triphasic charts got + PGs that cycle.

I got my BFP when I had the triphasic chart. 



tl682 said:


> Anybody know anything about hcg levels and progesterone levels?? My hcg is around 1700, which my dr says is good. My progesterone is only 10, though, which is low, so I have to start on progesterone supplements today...

How many weeks are you? Your HCG levels is of those who are 7-8 weeks or with twins. Here's I link that might help you. https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html But you may want to google it yourself as well. I hope this helps and the progesterone supplements should help as well. You will be find just think positive.


----------



## apriln1982

omg Sheryl I'm getting so excited for you!


----------



## sherylb

I am trying not to be. Harder to be disappointed when you aren't too hopeful. I am still trying to figure out if I have LP issues which would make TTC harder. :(


----------



## sherylb

My tummy feels kind of weird. FXd that implantation dip comes tonight. Poor DH. We have been watching Greek on instant for 3 days now. The episodes are about 45 minutes and I don't think we have gotten thru a single 1 without me having to go to the restroom.


----------



## sherylb

Now ff is really pissing me off. Someone stalk please.

It moved my O date to CD25 today but I changed the method to Fertility Awareness and it put it back.


----------



## Anne24

Sherly

Thank you so much for the BBT info. So my chart looks promising but i am not raising hopes lest I get disappointed.

Considering your symptoms, FXed for you honey.

TL Elliot
Thank you for all the support:hugs:


----------



## apriln1982

I started Provera this morning in hopes that it will bring on AF. I had an unused bottle from a couple of months ago and called my GP to see if she thinks I could safely take it and she told me I should so hopefully I'll be on to a new cycle soon enough. Been feeling kind of sick the last two days and just all around crummy.


----------



## Anne24

TL

I forgot to ask you. How did your parents react to the news? I am sure they must be thrilled at the prospect of becoming grand parents :)


----------



## tl682

How many weeks are you? Your HCG levels is of those who are 7-8 weeks or with twins. Here's I link that might help you. https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html But you may want to google it yourself as well. I hope this helps and the progesterone supplements should help as well. You will be find just think positive.[/QUOTE]

There are so many websites that say different things, so it's so hard to tell which one is right!! As long as my levels are high, I feel good about them. I started the progesterone pills last night. She put me on the lowest dose... Anybody hear about these pills?? I dont want to actually be hurting the baby or babies...


----------



## tl682

My last post was supposed to start out with R's quote... Not sure why it didn't do that!!


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> TL
> 
> I forgot to ask you. How did your parents react to the news? I am sure they must be thrilled at the prospect of becoming grand parents :)

Omg, my father actually jumped in the air!! My mom started yelling!! It was great. This is their first grandchild, so they couldn't be happier. We went to dinner after, and all we did was talk about the baby. They can't stop talking about it. It's so great!!


----------



## tl682

Anne, how are you feeling?? You are 5 days from testing!!


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne, how are you feeling?? You are 5 days from testing!!

I am feeling pretty good TL. Probably one of the most stress free months so far:happydance: I hope not to jinx it though by saying this. In fact I havent even calculated when I am due for AF this time.Its only when you said that 5 days until testing, did it occur to me. Most importantly I have been able to have a sound sleep so far without waking up with dreams of AF coming, touch wood. I had my gums bleed today in the morning as I was brushing my teeth and also felt a bit car sick. Hope these are all good signs. FXed.


----------



## tl682

Omg, Anne!! This may be your month!! I'm happy that you are not stressing as much, too. FXed!!


----------



## sherylb

I believe that if your progesterone levels are low it makes you more prone to m/c. I don't think it will hurt anything. In fact one of my friends has a dr that said she would be put on them as soon as she got her :bfp:. In the mean time she is using progesterone cream under her doctor's orders.


----------



## tl682

Well, my progesterone should be between 9 and 47, and it was 10, so the dr said she wants to see it higher. I'm taking one pill per day.


----------



## sherylb

I have heard those are usually sopositories.


----------



## tl682

My SIL, who just did IVF last week, has to use sopository ones. The ones that I have are pills.


----------



## tl682

So, I'm having issues peeing... I know, it's tmi, but I'm worried about it. There's no pain, it's just that I have to pee very badly, then I'm on the toilet for like 5 minutes waiting for the pee to come out, and no matter how long I wait, and even if I try to push it out, it wont come out more than some drizzles, and I'm left still having to pee... That only happens at night, for the last couple of nights... What's this about??


----------



## sherylb

I don't know.

I am praying that AF holds off long enough for me to not have an LP deficiency right now. :(


----------



## Heather9603

I just changed my "status" on here to "on a break". Ugh, it kills me. I wanted to cry when looking for a baby monitor at the store for my MIL. That way we can go to bed and she can call for us without us having to sleep downstairs. So it was sad for me to be in the baby isle and I looked at my SIL and said "Sucks that I have to put all of this on hold for a year or two".

But we are home and MIL and FIL are with us. They will be living here for probably 6 months to a year depending on treatment. I just plan on tracking my cycles and avoiding my fertile time, since I don't want to go back on any BC.

I realize we need to help my family but it just sucks that my life is now on hold. I even am quiting my job to take care of them full time.


----------



## sherylb

For what its worth you just won the daughter-in-law of the year award in my eyes. It is amazing what you are doing.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> I just changed my "status" on here to "on a break". Ugh, it kills me. I wanted to cry when looking for a baby monitor at the store for my MIL. That way we can go to bed and she can call for us without us having to sleep downstairs. So it was sad for me to be in the baby isle and I looked at my SIL and said "Sucks that I have to put all of this on hold for a year or two".
> 
> But we are home and MIL and FIL are with us. They will be living here for probably 6 months to a year depending on treatment. I just plan on tracking my cycles and avoiding my fertile time, since I don't want to go back on any BC.
> 
> I realize we need to help my family but it just sucks that my life is now on hold. I even am quiting my job to take care of them full time.


Heather, for what it is worth I am sure that you will be blessed beyond measure. You are doing more then most people would do and I know it will not go un-noticed. You have a good heart and it will be blessed. :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Hi All! Hope everybody's off to a good start this Monday!

Heather - So sorry to hear that you're having to put TTC on hold. But it is a wonderful thing that you're able to be there for your family when they need you. I'm sure they feel so lucky and fortunate to have your support.

TL - Sounds like you have a good Dr who's keeping a close eye on you and mkaing sure everything's okay. I don't know about the having trouble peeing you described, but could it be the start of a urinary tract or bladder infection? I got one during my 2ww, but there was pain and blood in the pee, so it was very obvious.

Anne & Sheryl - Wow! You guys sure are keeping us all on edge this month. The bleeding gums, feeling queasy, triphasic patterns and all have got me thinking all sorts of positive thoughts. Really hoping this is it for both of you ladies! :hugs: And keep us posted if you do any early testing! :)

Still no Liz... :cry:


----------



## sherylb

At this point I am not sure if she is coming back. I had a pretty dip last night and no sign of AF yet. I expect it tomorrow or Thursday if she shows.


----------



## Anne24

Heather

My respect for you has grown manifold for what you are doing for your MIL. This is nothing short of a sacrifice, because you are putting your immediate wish on a hold now. I think I agree with Ready you will be immensely blessed for your selflessness and compassion.

Sheryl
I see you are only 8dpo, isn't it a bit early for AF to arrive? Your chart also shows a temp dip, may be that is IB.

Elliot
Thank you honey for all the support. My face always breaks out 3/4 days before AF is to appear and I spotted one today in the morning on the tip of my nose, all red and painful :( Dont know but not feeling very good about this month either.


----------



## sherylb

I am hoping that it is but my cycles have been 25, 27 & 29 days in order the last few months. I had EWCM the same days last cycle as this cycle.


----------



## Anne24

Liz has indeed become a mystery now. I remember she talking about downsizing in her office a few days before she became MIA. However that should not be the reason for her not appearing here. Even her friend has been MIA. I really cant figure what is wrong.


----------



## sherylb

Ahhh... so who knew cold sores were a symptom? I have one in the back of my mouth now.


----------



## Anne24

Sheryl

Wish you a happy belated birthday, sorry for being late, but better late than never :) I noticed only now that its there in your siggy.


----------



## sherylb

Thanks. Probably a good time to take it out.

Apparently my super dry lips are also a symptom. Damn ss. Glad that today my mom is coming to town and we are going to have lunch and a movie. I think the sore is new today. I would have noticed this yesterday.

And I need a nap now I will be back later. Yes it is 8:40 am here.


----------



## tl682

Heather -- You are an amazing DIL. Hang in there. You will be so rewarded at the end of this. 

Anne -- My face broke out a little before I got my bfp, so I dont think it means anything!!

Elliot -- My peeing issue seems to have gotten better. I had an excessive amt of cranberry juice yesterday, just in case, but I was also reading the insert to the progesterone pills that I have been taking, and one of the side effects is trouble peeing!! So, maybe that's what it is... The progesterone changes the muscles in the uterus, and the uterus sits above the bladder.

My latest symptom -- Bloating like no other...


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, happy belated bday!!

Anne, I remember Liz talking about that, too, but I still feel like she would have come on from home or something. It's so strange, and I dont know what else we can do about it...


----------



## liz_legend

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA. I went up to Canada on the 26th as my mom was taken to the hospital. I spent about 12-13 hrs a day with her there for 12 straight days.. She's finally recovering now and is about 75% but it might be a few weeks before we know for sure if she'll fully recover.

It's been very emotional. I am an only child & cried 3 times yesterday upon leaving & about 3-4 times today at the office. I completely realize how hard it is to be an only child now when your folks get sick and you feel that .......... sigh... I can't write anymore. It's making me tear up again at the office.

I just wish I wasn't 10+ hours away from her (and my dad) and could help them.

I've decided that I want to get my citizenship this summer (when I'm eligible) so I can work on sponsoring them to move to the US in a year or 2.

TL, congrats on your BFP.
Ready, I'm really sorry for your loss. Let me know if I can do anything for you, hun.

Everyone else, thank you for your concern about my disappearance :) you guys are all so kind & cute. Sorry, I only skimmed the thread really quick just now b/c I had missed so much time..

Babe & I are fine as far as I know. The only symptom I had was I felt faint yesterday morning at around 10:30... DH didn't come with me to Canada since we've got 3 dogs & he had to work etc but he was worried sick about me since the doctor told me to take it easy etc b/c of the subchorionic bleed but I haven't had any other symptoms while I was gone for almost 2 weeks. Tomorrow is my 27th birthday and we have a doctor's appt with my obgyn so he wants to bring up the almost-fainting then.


----------



## tl682

Liz, omg!! I'm so sorry about your mom. I wish you and your family the very best. Remember that your baby will bring so much joy in dark times. Hoping for your mom's fast recovery, honey.

We were so worried about you. It's amazing how none of us have ever met, and yet we're such good friends. 

It's wonderful to have you back. Take it easy. Let us know what the dr says tomorrow.


----------



## sherylb

Liz I am so glad you are back! I started a new SMEP thread so that will be one less thing to stress you out.


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks Sheryl. I saw...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Liz, I am so glad to hear from you. I was so worried about you. Thank God you are okay. But I am so sorry to hear about you mom being ill. I didn't know you were the only child. I hope you can get your citizenship this summer. Don't worry about me I am doing a lot better now. 

Hi to all my other ladies. I haven't read the thread yet. Sorry. I just saw where Liz had posted and had to read it. Going to read it now.


----------



## Anne24

Oh Liz I am so sorry to learn about your mom but happy to know that she is recovering and you and baby are doing fine. I know how tough it is being an only child since I am in the same boat, especially when you are living at a distance. But I am happy that you are back :)


----------



## sherylb

Ready how did I miss that you are also from Texas??


----------



## tl682

Liz, how is it being back at work??


----------



## apriln1982

*sigh* I'm about to pull my hair out. After taking all those FRER's and getting a BFN on all of them I decided to test again this morning. I didn't use FMU and I got the same crazy curved pink line as I did at 15dpo! What the heck is going on? I haven't had not even the faintest sign of blood in my CM in two days and all I can get is these crazy pink curves that look like dye runs???

https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/desoloamo/271102ecopy.jpg


----------



## tl682

Sorry, want to help, but I dont understand this dye run thing...


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Ready how did I miss that you are also from Texas??

Haha yep I am in Texas. The Houston area.


----------



## Anne24

I have never taken these tests but it appears to be positive from what I see in the pics. Are you sure you are 19dpo? May be you ovulated late and this is the start of your BFP and therefore FRER is not detecting it as yet.


----------



## ready4onemore

Anne24 said:


> I have never taken these tests but it appears to be positive from what I see in the tests. Are you sure you are 19dpo? May be you ovulated late and this is the start of your BFP and therefore FRER is not detecting it as yet.

I agree.


----------



## apriln1982

I don't know I did the 21day blood test to confirm my O so unless those are less than accurate I should have O'd on the 19th or 20th of January. Also DH and I kind of took a break from BDing for a week or two after we got a confirmed O so I'd say chances of conceiving after that were much slimmer. I had never heard of a dye run either until I posted the first test four days ago on another board and some lady told me that's what it looked like. But I've been through 14 cycles and I've never seen dye runs. I was willing to believe one was a fluke, a faulty test, whatever... but two in the same week?


----------



## tl682

I would say that's a good sign!!


----------



## Anne24

April

Can you go for a blood test to confirm the tests?


----------



## apriln1982

I've been avoiding the blood test because we really don't have the money this month to pay for yet another doctor's visit and because I have PCOS and my cycles can be bizaare anyway I always feel stupid for going. This has just been the first time I've confirmed O and had a LP longer than 14 days.


----------



## tl682

What about planned parenthood??


----------



## apriln1982

They're just going to do a urine test which I can do here at home! I guess I was just wondering if any of you ladies had seen these weird curved lines going through a fainter line.


----------



## Anne24

You can post the pics in the pregnancy test gallery section. I am sure you would get a few genuine opinions there.


----------



## tl682

I'm so scared about everything... Every twinge, everytime I feel nothing, every everything...


----------



## elliot

Hi Liz! :hugs: So sorry to hear about your Mom, but so glad that you and baby are doing okay. I'm an only child too, so I sympathize with how hard it is. Sorry your mom is so far away right now.

Tl - Don't worry away your whole pregnancy girl! I hope you're finding time to enjoy it too... you've been waiting and wishing for so long :)

April - Sorry I can't help. I know nothing about dyes.

Anne & Sheryl - Fingers still crossed for you guys!

Ready - Hope you've been doing well and taking care.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, how is it being back at work??

Well, I've cried 3-4 times when my boss & coworkers asked me how I was doing and how my mom was...

But now I can finally talk about it without crying.. Must be dehydrated!

Also cried on the plane yesterday (both flights) and twice with my hubby at night when he was getting dinner ready...


----------



## liz_legend

apriln1982 said:


> *sigh* I'm about to pull my hair out. After taking all those FRER's and getting a BFN on all of them I decided to test again this morning. I didn't use FMU and I got the same crazy curved pink line as I did at 15dpo! What the heck is going on? I haven't had not even the faintest sign of blood in my CM in two days and all I can get is these crazy pink curves that look like dye runs???
> 
> https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/desoloamo/271102ecopy.jpg

That looks like a BFP to me!!! GO BUY A first response test!!!

https://www.firstresponse.com/early-pregnancy-test.asp
they are the most sensitive!


----------



## Heather9603

Liz! Glad to see you back. But sorry about your mom. My DH is going through a lot of those emotions right now. I mean I am too but its my MIL, not MY mama. He's a big mama's boy so he is just trying to keep busy to keep from getting upset.

I hope you can get them to move down there with you. We finally had MIL and FIL move in with us and though it is stressful, I realize that its much LESS stressful then worrying about them and then packing up and leaving for an 8 hour drive at the drop of a hat.


----------



## tl682

Awh, Liz, hang in there. We're all thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## apriln1982

Finally got my camera charged so I can take clear pics. I did go out and get a FRER and it's a BFN as you will see below. At this point I'm putting this topic to rest. I'm sick of hearing myself complain.

https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/desoloamo/271107.jpg
https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/desoloamo/271109.jpg


----------



## Anne24

Hello Liz

Wish you a very happy birthday honey. Waiting for you to be online when you come back from the doc's appointment.


----------



## Anne24

Where are all the ladies today? TL Elliot Ready Sheryl. I know Heather must be busy now and Liz is at the doc's.


----------



## sherylb

I just woke up and am on my phone in bed.


----------



## tl682

I'm at work!! Just came online. My BB's dont hurt anymore today... I wonder if that's bad. I have another appt with the dr today to check my progesterone again. Anne, how are you feeling, honey??


----------



## Anne24

TL
I am feeling good sweetie. I think your bbs not hurting is perfectly normal honey. GL for the doc's appointment.


----------



## tl682

I could not keep my eyes open after 830 pm last night. It was like I was more sleepy than I had ever been in my life. So, I went to sleep at 9, and I couldn't sleep early this morning...


----------



## tl682

BB's just started hurting again... How does that even happen so fast??


----------



## sherylb

I was reading that the body storing water in them and stretching them out is why they hurt.

PS: I don't think you need Liz to tell you if you FF is working anymore. She could prob set you up with new pg tickers though.


----------



## tl682

I know, I need her to do that for me!! Hopefully, she will be online soon...


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody?? I'm trying to decide what to have for lunch... Maybe Subway.


----------



## tl682

Anne, Elliot, Liz, Sheryl, April, where is everybody??


----------



## Anne24

I am here :)


----------



## tl682

Good!!


----------



## Anne24

But where are the other ladies today?


----------



## tl682

I dont know, Liz has her appt, not sure where Elliot is.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello, I am here.


----------



## tl682

Hi!!


----------



## liz_legend

Hi ladies :) It's my bday today.

Doc said everything looks good so far. Baby's heartbeat was 160. 
We have our ultrasound next week (V-day) but they took 5 vials of blood today!!


----------



## liz_legend

There's lots of pregnancy tickers out there so just google it and you'll see all the options!!

then add the bbcode to your signature :)


----------



## ready4onemore

*Happy birthday Liz!!*​


----------



## tl682

Happy bday, Liz!! For your bday gift, I will find a good ticker.


----------



## sherylb

Happy Birthday Liz!! 

I have been out of the house still celebrating my birthday today. This is day 5 of it and tomorrow is day 6 and that's probably the end of the celebrating for this one. I probably won't be on quite as much (as in not all 8 hours of the day) for the rest of the week b/c I am dog sitting for my in-laws and friends.


----------



## sherylb

Ok pregos I need to ask a question. While I get headaches often enough to not consider them unusual my headache changed today. About 3 times today I have had a sharp pain just on one side of my head for a bit. I don't think this is being caused by my mouth sore but it is on the same side. I mentioned it to my friend today and she said she had the exact same headaches in early pregnancy. Anyone else know what I am talking about?


----------



## Anne24

Liz

Though I have already wished you, there is no harm doing it again
Wish You a Very Happy Birthday!!!

Glad to know that the doc's appointment went well and that the baby is doing fine.

Sheryl

Sorry I have no idea regarding the headache.


----------



## sherylb

Apparently migranes are characterized by often only being on one side of the head and lasting 4 hours to a long time. I think I have had mine all day but the tylenol hid the pain for a few hours.


----------



## elliot

Hi All!

Happy belated birthday Liz! Hooray for another good Dr. appt! My LO's HB was 159 at 11 weeks, almost the same :)

Sheryl - I don't know about the headache you're describing. I've had migraines before and they didn't feel one sided to me and my PG headaches came later in pregnancy and weren't migraine-like.

Hope everybody else is having a good morning!


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks ladies for the b-day wishes

We had a pretty calm day since DH knew I wouldn't be in a partying mood (and can't drink anyway!! which my friends who don't know yet would totally notice!)

So we went to the doctor's appt, went for some suv-window-shopping since we're trying to buy something for $10K that would be a touch bigger than our Hyundai Tucson.

Then we went to lunch, then some more window shopping in World Market, Home Goods etc...

Then a movie (No Strings Attached; pretty good too). Then home, watched some tv, and I was passed out on the couch by 10pm :)


----------



## Heather9603

So mil is back in the hospital but it's nothing bad, same ol but the Drs here want to start from scratch since her Drs in Memphis were so crappy and woshy washy. The care is a night and day difference! She felt so relaxed, they answered all of he and our questions and got be her started on liquid iron within hours, where in Memphis it took 3 days! Everyone is so nice at that hospital. But I am respecting her wishes and not telling her mother that she's in the hospital cuz it was her mom who told her sisters on the first place and we do NOT need or want that drama! And the gyno oncologist said it might not be cancer! He said the Drs in Memphis shouldn't have been telling is cancer if she's not have a biopsy or a paps to look for cancer cells. It's still possible but he sAid 90% of tumors are benign so it's still possible!


----------



## Anne24

Heather
Good to know that your MIL is doing well and her current hospital and docs are taking good care of her. Attitude of a doctor can go a long way in improving a patient's health. How are you doing?


----------



## tl682

That's great, Heather!! FXed for your MIL.

Sheryl -- I'm a big migraine sufferer, which was very hard to not take any medicine for it while we were ttc, but since I have been pregnant, I haven't had any migraines, just some annoying headaches that dont last too long... Yes, they have been on one side.

Liz -- Your bday sounds fun!!

I went to the dr yesterday to have my progesterone checked again. I have to call today to find out the results.

Elliot or Liz, this morning when I was walking to work I felt this sudden woosh, like AF had come, but when I ran back home to see, it was just cm... Have you had this?? I'm 5 weeks today.


----------



## Heather9603

I'm doing okay. But I got some good news today....

Remember that car accident I was in almost 2 months ago? Well they deemed my Jeep a total loss because its only worth 1350 (Plus they add only about 100 bucks for sales tax) and cost of repairs are 1900. It looks fine, its just the bumper and hatch are crooked and I guess that would cost 1900 bucks to fix lol. But anyway, buy back price is only 280 bucks. So I will be getting almost 1200 bucks AND keeping my car! lol. Sweet. I just want to get a new set of tires for it because now that I take care of MIL I will be driving her 2004 van around. So I honestly don't care that the hatch is a little crooked, car still runs fine. So we only paid 1500 for the jeepp which came with a trailer, which we sold for 500 bucks. So we basically we paid 1000 bucks for the jeep, and getting 1200 back AND keeping the jeep. Not too shabby.


----------



## elliot

Good news on the Jeep Heather!

TL - dampness of some form of another has been a big-time nuisance while I've been PG, and sometimes heavy enough that I thought AF was coming. WTEWYE has a section on it that says its quite common, not a problem, and usually increases during the pregnancy, so I wouldn't worry about it. I know early on it can make you worry AF has come to wreck your party though! I ran to check many times.


----------



## tl682

Thank you, Elliot!! I got so freaked out. I was sure that AF had come... Since this was the first time I have felt this since I have been pregnant. Can't wait to call the dr later for my levels!!


----------



## elliot

Good luck with your levels TL. I'm sure they'll be great! :hugs:


----------



## tl682

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Anne - How are you holding up at the end of your 2ww? We're still holding our breath for you!


----------



## sherylb

Liz -- my mom and I saw no strings attached Monday and it was really good. 

Heather -- glad to hear your mil is doing better even though she is in the hospital again. sounds like a great hospital to be at. also props to you on the insurance thing working out like it did.

TL -- the only reason that I think it's a migraine versus the headaches that I am prone to is that it has lasted 24 hours now and my headaches never do that. kind of crazy that your headaches switched to just one side. fxed still.

I have now had this migraine for 24 hours which is wicked not normal for me. I got it about 9:30 yesterday with the shooting pains. I took some meds for it before I headed out to lunch with my friend and by the time I was on my way home it was back. So I took tylenol pm (all I could find) at 7:30 and by the time 10:30 rolled around it had worn off again. I still have it this morning but no stabbing pains yet.


----------



## tl682

Dont take anything except tylenol!! No other headache drugs are approved for pregnancy...


----------



## elliot

Sheryl - Sorry the migraine won't go away, but TL's right. If you're still in the 2ww you should only take Tylenol. My doc said during 1st Tri only 1000mg of Tylenol a day is safe. No sleeping aids, no Advil. It sucks. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Anne - How are you holding up at the end of your 2ww? We're still holding our breath for you!

I am doing good Elliot. Though feel like af is here any moment, feel damp, little bloated and crampy...all pms :( I am due tomorrow or day after.


----------



## elliot

Oh Anne... I'm hoping that witch knows what's good for her and *STAYS AWAY*!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Anne24

Thank you Elliot:flower:
Really hoping the witch stays away[-o&lt;


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anne - How are you holding up at the end of your 2ww? We're still holding our breath for you!
> 
> I am doing good Elliot. Though feel like af is here any moment, feel damp, little bloated and crampy...all pms :( I am due tomorrow or day after.Click to expand...

Anne, remember that this is how I felt before my bfp!!


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Anne - How are you holding up at the end of your 2ww? We're still holding our breath for you!
> 
> I am doing good Elliot. Though feel like af is here any moment, feel damp, little bloated and crampy...all pms :( I am due tomorrow or day after.Click to expand...
> 
> Anne, remember that this is how I felt before my bfp!!Click to expand...

I do remember TL :) Thats the trick pregnancy symptoms and pms are so alike that it could go either way


----------



## tl682

Totally!! Everything is symptom of everything...


----------



## sherylb

I know about the Tylenol. It's a complete bummer that I can only take so much per day since it doesn't last very long. I think the hot shower I just took may have helped me out for a little bit.


----------



## tl682

Try to get some more sleep... Sometimes that does it for me.


----------



## sherylb

My sleep schedule has been messed up for a few days too. I think I am going to have to make sure and drink as much water as possible. It sounds like a storm is coming in here right now. May not be safe to drive to lunch.


----------



## tl682

Somebody fill me in on the nausea... I have these spells lately... Will this turn into real puking and the like??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Elliot or Liz, this morning when I was walking to work I felt this sudden woosh, like AF had come, but when I ran back home to see, it was just cm... Have you had this?? I'm 5 weeks today.

I only had the woosh feeling just prior to getting my BFP


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Somebody fill me in on the nausea... I have these spells lately... Will this turn into real puking and the like??

Totally depends. I found in week 6-8, I was super nauseous that I had to have like 3-4 types of crackers, nuts etc at my desk. I also couldn't skip breakfast (like I usually do) so would have a yogurt or something to tide me over til lunch.

Once I got home, I had to be eating dinner within 5 mins of getting home at 6pm or I would feel like eternal hell.

If you eat often, you'll be fine.

As far as actually throwing up, I haven't thrown up yet and my nausea disappeared about week 9 or 10.


----------



## tl682

Hopefully, I wont start throwing up, and it will just be nausea...

Liz, I think you are having a boy!!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Hopefully, I wont start throwing up, and it will just be nausea...
> 
> Liz, I think you are having a boy!!

You really think so??????????? What makes you say that??
I think so too though!!!

My mom had so much morning sickness with me and I had NONE!!

But I kinda am still hoping for a girl a little b/c I want to buy pretty red dresses!!!!!!!!!!!!

But it'll be good either way :hugs:


----------



## tl682

That's why I think that!! My mom was so sick with me, and she wasn't that sick with my two brothers... Either sex is fine, though, if you are planning to have two :) That way, you can try to have the other sex next time... If that's even possible.


----------



## tl682

So, my progesterone level was 11.1 today, after being 10.1 last week, and this is after taking the supplements... The dr wasn't so happy with that, wants to see it higher, because it raises chances for MC when it's low... So, she doubled my progesterone dose. Any thoughts about this??

My HCG was perfect, though.


----------



## sherylb

Have you guys heard the latest Kohl's commercial? The lady was returning all her blue stuff to get pink stuff.


----------



## liz_legend

Weird, my doc hasn't even discussed my progesterone with me still!

I just know at 6 or 7 weeks, my HCG was like 58,000 or something... 
No idea on my progesterone levels though!!

Been to a few malls recently and boy clothes are so much more boring than girls!!!
But I guess I could torture him in sailor outfits or something!


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot or anyone else, any idea what the odds are of me finding out the sex of the baby at 12 weeks (next week)??


----------



## tl682

I think people usually find out the sex at like 14 weeks or 18 weeks... Not sure!!


----------



## sherylb

They don't worry about your progesterone levels until you have had 3 m/cs in most cases. I am kind of surprised they checked TL's. I have heard several people talk about it here.


----------



## elliot

Hey Liz - my PG book and calendar both say the gender doesn't first become clearly visible until like 15 weeks. And I've heard most docs don't think it's very reliable until 20 weeks. Couldn't hurt to ask the doc though, right?

TL - I don't know what to say about your progesterone levels 'cause my doc never checked mine at all. It sounds like your doc is doing everything s/he can to get those levels up though, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Maybe it explains why it took a little while for you to TTC though? I've heard some ladies have trouble TTC because of low progesterone so they rub progesterone cream on their bellies at certain points in their cycle. Have no idea whether this is safe or advisable for PG ladies... I'm just blabbing I guess!

I still have no idea why it took me 7 months! I'm just chalking it up to the fact that my body knew what it was doing and the 7th month egg was a good one!

Anne - Any news from you? Is that AF still staying away like she should? FX!


----------



## Anne24

Elliot
So far so good. AF is still away, hope she goes on a world cruise for the next 9 months. I am even willing to sponsor her first class:haha:

Liz
Dont know why but I do have a hunch its going to be a baby girl for you:baby:


----------



## elliot

Oooo Anne! Me too! Me too! I'd be willing to donate if all AF needs is a world cruise to convince her to STAY AWAY! :haha:

So hoping and praying this is it for you! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz
> Dont know why but I do have a hunch its going to be a baby girl for you:baby:

Is that because I'm craving to put a little girl in a red and white polka dot dress like this?!

https://www.featurepics.com/FI/Thumb300/20061031/Red-White-Polka-Dot-Dress-125411.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

Okay, so yesterday around dinner time I put this as my *FB status*:

_Just realized I didn't eat any cake for my birthday! Hubby, tsk tsk. I would like some now please  with lots of icing._

And no, I don't want cheesecake. I want an actual slice of cake 
K, thx, bye :)


And what did a dear friend of mine write about 4-5 hrs later while I was fast asleep on the couch waiting for hubby to come home, you ask?

*"you need to eat two slices since you are eating for two!!!!!"*
:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

*OH YA, did I mention WE HAVE NOT ANNOUNCED IT ON FB YET?!*


----------



## Anne24

Liz
Hopefully yes, if that is the reason you want :) and all the other lovely dresses that come for a girl and the matching accessories with them too.


----------



## Heather9603

But you have to admit that boys clothes can be pretty cute too. Especially when they are just mini versions of what men wear. I mean Mini suits, could that get any cuter?


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> But you have to admit that boys clothes can be pretty cute too. Especially when they are just mini versions of what men wear. I mean Mini suits, could that get any cuter?

Oh, I agree definitely....

I've just kinda always had my heart set on a girl first (my mom used to dress me up in reds and dress and stuff all the time) and I am an only child on top of it!

But in the grand scheme of things, I think it'll be nice if it's a boy too so our oldest can be a boy that protects any future daughters we have (if we do)....

So either is fine.. :flower:

I've just been seeing too many cute dresses lately in stores and haven't ventured into the boy section yet! :hugs:


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah if I could choose I would have a boy first so that our daughter could have a big brother.

But I would be hoping for a girl first because I really want a girl and at least that way I am guaranteed a girl lol. If I have a boy and then if I have a 2nd (we only want 2) and that one is a boy, I would be afraid I might cry a little if I don't get my little girl! loll.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Yeah if I could choose I would have a boy first so that our daughter could have a big brother.
> 
> But I would be hoping for a girl first because I really want a girl and at least that way I am guaranteed a girl lol. If I have a boy and then if I have a 2nd (we only want 2) and that one is a boy, I would be afraid I might cry a little if I don't get my little girl! loll.

I feel exactly the same way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need at least ONE girl to spoil!

(although I won't make her wear *pink *unless she wants. I hate that color! and am so glad my mom never put me in it!)


----------



## Anne24

Liz
Who is that little girl in that red dress? Is that the young Liz? I am taking my wildest guess:haha:


Can someone have a look at my chart please. I am itching to test every moment but am scared to stare at another stark white BFN. Also I feel so damp as if af is here any moment. I think I will wait till tomorrow to see if af appears though I am really praying it doesnt.


----------



## liz_legend

*test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

you're 14 DPO and your temps are high!!!!

I found that pic on google.. isn't it cute?!?!


----------



## Anne24

Yeah thats very cute indeed. Even I dont like pink. I remember as a child when I was probably 4/5 I was suffering from very high fever when I was prescribed to take this very pink, yucky, syrupy medicine. And I immediately threw it up, and I still have that pink, syrupy, yucky image embedded in my mind. And I so dont like pink.

I will test tomorrow Liz if the witch doesnt appear.


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, you better be testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherylb

I tested this morning at 5. :( My latest AF day was today. Temps are still great so I suppose its still too early.


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, Sheryl, you've still got time.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> I tested this morning at 5. :( My latest AF day was today. Temps are still great so I suppose its still too early.

AF shows up based upon when you Ov, so its still early.


----------



## elliot

Anne - I'm not temping expert, but it does look like your temps are still high, so I'm still gonna keep my fingers crossed for you. I know what you mean about not wanting to see the negative tests though. I waited until AF was 1 day past due at least before testing cause I hate those BFNs. FX for you.

Sheryl - You're only 10DPO according to your ticker, so I think you're still pretty early for a BFP. Hopefully you'll be announcing one here though in just a few days! :)

Liz - It's funny you think girl clothes are so much cuter. I was looking at Old Navy baby the other day and thought all the boy clothes were just to die for, girl clothes... meh. Both gradmas think I'm having a girl though, so I'm trying to find some girly clothes I like too.


----------



## tl682

Anne, test!! I got my bfp at CD 28, and I think Liz did, too!! So, you should be good to test :)


----------



## tl682

Elliot, I think you are having a boy... You and Liz. That's my prediction.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Anne, test!! I got my bfp at CD 28, and I think Liz did, too!! So, you should be good to test :)

I got my + at 9 DPO :flower:


----------



## tl682

Didn't realize!! I was 14 dpo, or 28 CD.


----------



## sherylb

Anne, your temps do look fantastic. 

I had EWCM last month on the same CD so I don't think I Oed later than usual. My last cycle was also only 29 days so I am still expecting AF is it's coming. Though I know it may be too early in DPO for a bfp so I am impatiently waiting.


----------



## Anne24

Liz TL Elliot Sheryl

Thank you all but I will test tomorrow. I always wake up with AF...guess I wont be able to sleep tonight. I didnt sleep well last night either. Woke up at 4 to pee:haha: I temped at 6:15. So I dont know how credible today's temp is.


----------



## elliot

Impatiently waiting... that's what the 2ww is all about isn't it?! FX it's a big month for bFPs around here and you and Anne both join TL to make this our big BFP blow out!


----------



## sherylb

Anne, I have decided after taking temp before and after peeing that it doesn't make a difference for me if I go back to bed and temp later. 

Elliot I hope we are all celebrating next week.


----------



## Anne24

Yayyy we can have BFPs all the way hopefully to make this a mega BFP month:thumbup:

Sheryl
As far as temps go, if I have a high BBT I have a high temp in the later part of the day as well and vice versa. I, some times temp later through the day just to cross check, if I am not satisfied with my BBT. I checked my temp now and it was 99.2 which is pretty high. So hopefully my today's BBT is good too :)


----------



## sherylb

Wow, weird that you have a fever. I thought my head felt a little warm the past few days but my hands are cold so I disregard it.


----------



## tl682

This is sounding better and better!!


----------



## Anne24

Okay I take my wagers

Elliot and TL are having a baby boy.
Liz is having a baby girl.

TL
What if its a twin? Double o' heaven:cloud9: a baby boy and a baby girl:happydance:


----------



## Anne24

sherylb said:


> Wow, weird that you have a fever. I thought my head felt a little warm the past few days but my hands are cold so I disregard it.

Strangely I dont feel feverish at all, no cold, nothing. Not that I want to:haha: What I do have is a dull, constant headache for the last three days which seems to be increasing with each passing day and I never have headaches before AF. Hope this is not my mind playing tricks with me.


----------



## Anne24

TL

I want to see pregnancy ticker in your siggy.


----------



## elliot

Yeah TL! Where's your PG ticker? Which ones do you like that other ladies at 1st Tri have?

Liz - There was just a thread about when you can tell gender on the 2nd Tri board today 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/533581-accurate-babys-sex-13-weeks.html


----------



## sherylb

Anne24 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Wow, weird that you have a fever. I thought my head felt a little warm the past few days but my hands are cold so I disregard it.
> 
> Strangely I dont feel feverish at all, no cold, nothing. Not that I want to:haha: What I do have is a dull, constant headache for the last three days which seems to be increasing with each passing day and I never have headaches before AF. Hope this is not my mind playing tricks with me.Click to expand...

Coincidentally this is day 3 of me having the same thing. Today it feels a little better.


----------



## Anne24

sherylb said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Wow, weird that you have a fever. I thought my head felt a little warm the past few days but my hands are cold so I disregard it.
> 
> Strangely I dont feel feverish at all, no cold, nothing. Not that I want to:haha: What I do have is a dull, constant headache for the last three days which seems to be increasing with each passing day and I never have headaches before AF. Hope this is not my mind playing tricks with me.Click to expand...
> 
> Coincidentally this is day 3 of me having the same thing. Today it feels a little better.Click to expand...

Hope we both get our BFPs this month.FXed.
If af shows tomorrow, I will know that headache is the newest addition to my pms:growlmad:


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> Okay I take my wagers
> 
> Elliot and TL are having a baby boy.
> Liz is having a baby girl.
> 
> TL
> What if its a twin? Double o' heaven:cloud9: a baby boy and a baby girl:happydance:

If I have twins, I hope they are one of each :) But, I dont think that my hcg level indicates twins... I think it's usually very high if you are having twins, and mine is just normal. But, I dont actually want twins, because I'm very petite, and I dont think I could carry two!!

I keep thinking about what I'm having!! I think once I know, this will feel so much more real. We want one boy and one girl, so I'm fine with either on the first try, but I'm secretly hoping it's a girl :thumbup:


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Wow, weird that you have a fever. I thought my head felt a little warm the past few days but my hands are cold so I disregard it.
> 
> Strangely I dont feel feverish at all, no cold, nothing. Not that I want to:haha: What I do have is a dull, constant headache for the last three days which seems to be increasing with each passing day and I never have headaches before AF. Hope this is not my mind playing tricks with me.Click to expand...

Omg, I had this dull ache also before my bfp!! It went away the day before I got my bfp!!


----------



## tl682

I do need to get on that pregnancy ticker!! I like the ones that show what fruit the baby is each week (the size).


----------



## tl682

Did this work??


----------



## tl682

Look at my ticker!!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> I do need to get on that pregnancy ticker!! I like the ones that show what fruit the baby is each week (the size).

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/FruitTickerChooseBackground.aspx


----------



## elliot

Yay! TL has an awesome new ticker!


----------



## liz_legend

hehe, you found it while I was trying to get the link for you!


----------



## tl682

Thank you, ladies :) I thought you would be proud :)


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyyyyyyyy TL has a PG ticker


----------



## tl682

Liz, I just read the fb comment -- That's kuh-razey!! Did you delete it??


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to say hello. I will catch up more later. 

Liz, I say girl.

TL, I say boy.

Just my prediction.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, I just read the fb comment -- That's kuh-razey!! Did you delete it??

My hubby saw it last night about a minute later and texted her.. So she deleted it!


----------



## tl682

Did he tell her it's true??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Did he tell her it's true??

Oh, she knows that from like early Dec... but somehow she thought everyone knew... I have no idea why she thought that b/c I haven't even hinted at it online!!


----------



## Anne24

Liz
There is this thread in the BFP announcement section where charters pledge their BFP charts BFP Charts 'post here to help others in 2ww' :0) 

I was wondering if you can pledge your chart as well to help others.


----------



## Anne24

This is the link. I hope i get it right 
https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-ann...-charts-post-here-help-others-2ww-0-a-11.html


----------



## liz_legend

Posted it.


----------



## Anne24

I am spotting:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: If these high temps do not yield a BFP, then what will???


----------



## liz_legend

How long have you been trying Anne?


----------



## sherylb

It appears I am out after all. Will make sure its not spotting.


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> How long have you been trying Anne?

This is my 6th cycle.


----------



## sherylb

:( Anne I was searching the chart gallery for people with spotting and didn't find any that had spotting in our places that weren't getting AF.


----------



## elliot

Sorry to hear about the spotting for Anne and Sheryl :( . Hopefully if AF is determined to arrive she just moves through quickly so you can both move on to your next cycles and hopefully your BFPs. :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

any more updates ladies?


----------



## Anne24

I want af to show now. Took a test BFN :( Seldom do I have a late period, surprisingly my temps are still pretty high. Dont know what is happening.


----------



## liz_legend

maybe it was IB related spotting


----------



## Anne24

If af still does not show today, I will take another test tomorrow with fmu. My headache has gone from bad to worse now.


----------



## Anne24

Liz
I have no idea if IB related spotting lasts for so many days. I had a temp dip on 9dpo, and today is 15dpo. Anyways thank you for still giving me hope :)


----------



## liz_legend

Have you taken anything for your headache hun??
I took 2 tylenols last night. It's safe if you're pregnant.

https://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-drugs-medication-9/pregnancy-medicine


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Have you taken anything for your headache hun??
> I took 2 tylenols last night. It's safe if you're pregnant.
> 
> https://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-drugs-medication-9/pregnancy-medicine

Liz
I havent taken any medicine as yet but as you suggested I think I will take tylenol. Could hardly sleep last night, had to wake up several times to pee:haha: So the pee for my test strip was probably 5/6 mu. Is it too dilute for a proper result? Also when I took the test, at first I felt like a second line appear, but it was nothing. So then I took the test strip out of the case and there I could clearly see a second line which had pink to it. It was faint, but dark enough to be visible. But I deem it as negative because instructions say not to take the test strips out of the cases. I know I am holding on to straws, but if AF still doesnt show up, I will take a FRER tomorrow with fmu. Any suggestion ladies?


----------



## liz_legend

Try and cut down your fluids completely about 2-3 hours before bedtime.

Then when it's time to turn in, go to the bathroom and make sure you lean forward a bit as you're emptying your bladder.. This helps get it all out.

Make sure the room temp's on the cooler side so you sleep better..
(TAKE A TYLENOL if you have a headache!! There is no point in torturing yourself!)

Then try not to go to the bathroom at all during the night.

Take a FRER when you wake up and have to "go" :)


----------



## Heather9603

Anne24 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Have you taken anything for your headache hun??
> I took 2 tylenols last night. It's safe if you're pregnant.
> 
> https://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-drugs-medication-9/pregnancy-medicine
> 
> Liz
> I havent taken any medicine as yet but as you suggested I think I will take tylenol. Could hardly sleep last night, had to wake up several times to pee:haha: So the pee for my test strip was probably 5/6 mu. Is it too dilute for a proper result? Also when I took the test, at first I felt like a second line appear, but it was nothing. So then I took the test strip out of the case and there I could clearly see a second line which had pink to it. It was faint, but dark enough to be visible. But I deem it as negative because instructions say not to take the test strips out of the cases. I know I am holding on to straws, but if AF still doesnt show up, I will take a FRER tomorrow with fmu. Any suggestion ladies?Click to expand...

I've taken plenty of tests apart and have never seen any type of line....So I am going to say TEST AGAIN! lol


----------



## sherylb

I think this is still very light for me but I went ahead and put it in and will continue to monitor. Perhaps I will research breakthrough bleeding today.


----------



## elliot

Anne - I don't know much about tests like yours, but your description has given me new hope. So I'm gonna keep everythign crossed for you! When I took my test it was like 4AM, cause that's when I had to go. I'm with Liz that I would just test whenever you get up in the middle of the night. Are you using a strong brand? The EPT wasn't super clear for me, but the Answer test was fast and dark and clear.

Good luck hun!


----------



## tl682

Anne and Sheryl, so sorry about the spotting. Hang in there, ladies.

Anne, faint line could be good!! Remember though that even if it doesn't work out, the statistic is that only 60% of couples get pregnant at 6 months. I think it jumps to 85% at 9 months. It WILL HAPPEN, be it this month or the next several months, and the baby that you have will have been worth every month wait. I think it's good that you and DH have a vacay planned for March. If you are pregnant, it will be romantic to have a nice celebratory time, and if you are not, it will give you some time to relax, which maybe can help with the process. I totally understand how you feel, honey, but I just want you to keep thinking about the fact that it WILL HAPPEN. FXed for this month, though!!


----------



## Anne24

Elliot and TL

Thank you so much ladies:hugs:
I am absolutely fine this cycle, I guess I am handling it better. I didnt have that weird dream of af showing. Instead I dreamt of BFPs, two pink lines :) Isnt that good? If only it turned real in life as well. It will, as TL says some time soon.

Elliot I didnt use a strong brand. I am going to use a FRER tomorrow morning if Af stays away. I am really looking forward to the holiday to Vegas, GC and LA. In fact we will be celebrating our 3rd anniversary in Vegas :)


----------



## tl682

Omg, that's fun!! Where are you staying??

So, I have a confession, and it's a little tmi, but how could I not share it with my bnb ladies?? DH and I have not BDed since my bfp, because I'm too scared to... Any thoughts about this Elliot and Liz (even though I know Liz has been ordered to not have sex)?? I feel like if we do it, it will cause MC, or it will make me bleed or something... DH is getting antsy :)


----------



## sherylb

We went to Vegas for our honeymoon 6 months ago. We stayed at the Aria. It was such a nice classy hotel. We have upgraded our light switches to be controlled by keypads like they were in the hotel b/c we liked that so much.


----------



## Anne24

TL

We are putting up at The Venetian in Vegas, not sure about LA yet.


----------



## Anne24

sherylb said:


> We went to Vegas for our honeymoon 6 months ago. We stayed at the Aria. It was such a nice classy hotel. We have upgraded our light switches to be controlled by keypads like they were in the hotel b/c we liked that so much.

Wow Sheryl thats classy indeed


----------



## sherylb

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2014979&id=118200218&l=41c2651eaf Here is my honeymoon album.

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2014985&id=118200218&l=1d75d93f1c And our separate grand canyon hoover dam album.


----------



## tl682

I haven't seen the Aria, but I have seen the Venetian, and it's awesome!!


----------



## sherylb

I posted our room pictures in the honeymoon album I linked above. I loved that the hotel wasn't actually themed but was just very classy and nice. The limo pic is outside the Aria.


----------



## Anne24

Awesome pics Sheryl especially the ones taken over the canyon.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah they were worth keeping but somewhat boring so I separated them.


----------



## tl682

Love the pictures!!


----------



## elliot

Hey TL - As far as BDing, the docs say it's A-okay unless you are told you're on "pelvic rest" cause there's some risk. If your doc has found you healthy and well so far I'd go for it. DH and I have only a handful of times, mostly because he had a back problem for a while (but I was downright randy during 1st Tri :blush: ). Some ladies notice that the PG hormones make things feel a little different, extra bloodflow and all might make things feel more snug. And some ladies ocassionally report mild cramping afterwards. Go get 'em tiger!


----------



## tl682

You sure?? It freaks me out. I just feel like I want to do it because I dont want DH to feel bad... I think he feels unwanted...


----------



## elliot

Poor DH... nody wants to feel unwanted :( But poor TL... nobody wants to BD when they're really nervous about it and uncomfortable. :(

I did feel a little weird the first time and we agreed we'd just take our time and see how it went. Can you do the same... like a no-guarantee deal? And maybe if you're not comfortable BDing, can you guys be intimate in some other ways that feel okay for both of you? (Sorry if I'm being too personal)

On the plus side: he still finds you very attractive! :) Some PG ladies say DH wants nothing to do with them when they're PG, and it sounds like you sure don't have that to worry about :)


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Omg, that's fun!! Where are you staying??
> 
> So, I have a confession, and it's a little tmi, but how could I not share it with my bnb ladies?? DH and I have not BDed since my bfp, because I'm too scared to... Any thoughts about this Elliot and Liz (even though I know Liz has been ordered to not have sex)?? I feel like if we do it, it will cause MC, or it will make me bleed or something... DH is getting antsy :)

I would personally stay shy of it for a little while if I were you... Certain "good things" can cause MCs I've heard... or try to do other things!


----------



## tl682

Well, I have been doing some "other nice things" for him :blush:, so he doesn't get too frustrated, but I just feel bad... But, the truth is that I just dont feel comfortable... We have a "date night" tomorrow, dinner out, and them some place after, and I feel like it will be this big let-down when we come home, and I dont want to do it... I think I'll talk to him about it tonight. He will say he understands, but I wonder if he actually will... :shrug:


----------



## elliot

He might not be able to actually understand TL (he's a man, and doesn't seem to be having the same feelings so it might not make sense to him), but hopefully he'll appreciate you being honest with him and he'll respect your feelings. Hopefully he agrees that it's not a good idea for you to do things you're just not comfortable with. :hugs:


----------



## tl682

That's what he keeps say, "It's totally fine, we will do it when we're both comfortable." I just feel bad... Will update you after I talk to him about this tonight.


----------



## liz_legend

TL, what you need is to take him to your doc and her tell him flatly to keep his grubby paws off you... hehehehehe. :blush:

I've had peace and quiet for the past 3 weeks and not a peep from the peanut gallery! :haha:


----------



## tl682

That's funny!! It would be so nice to be able to do that, but when I was there to get my blood test last week, I asked her if we are allowed to BD, and she said yes... Damn.


----------



## tl682

Anne, any word??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> That's funny!! It would be so nice to be able to do that, but when I was there to get my blood test last week, I asked her if we are allowed to BD, and she said yes... Damn.

Well, they all say that in the beginning.. *Not* that I want you to have something go wrong and have a small bleed like I have/had? inside but only from an U/S would they be able to say something...

Talking to the hubsters is the best thing right now.. Maybe get some special stuff from the drug store to show that you were thinking about him :winkwink:


----------



## tl682

Hahahahaha!! It would be fun for us all to go out one night and hang out.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne, any word??

Still no af and I dont even feel like she is coming. Even the spotting has stopped.


----------



## elliot

Anne - Whoa! That sounds like good news! I'm going to be dying to keep in Monday morning to see your next test result! FX like crazy! :flower:

Liz & TL - So, am I the only one who felt really randy during the 1st Tri? :blush:


----------



## tl682

Anne -- Yaaaaay!! That's great!! Please post later after using FRER or another good test.

Elliot -- I definitely dont feel randy, and the funniest part is that I'm usually the aggressor in that way... It's like role reversal now with us... I had two BDing dreams in last week, though... Not sure what that means, considering I dont want it in real life.


----------



## liz_legend

anne24 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> anne, any word??
> 
> still no af and i dont even feel like she is coming. Even the spotting has stopped.Click to expand...

test


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, yep it's true. You're special :)

I have been pretty content being left alone.. but hubby's getting a touch moody so don't know if he's not keeping himself occupied enough!! or if he's getting frustrated.. but doctor's orders stand!!!

He was a pain in the butt last night while I spent about 5 hrs working on our taxes WITH A HEADACHE.


----------



## liz_legend

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnhhhh I wanna go home!!


----------



## tl682

I know, let this day be over, and also every other day I have in this 1st trimester :)


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> I know, let this day be over, and also every other day I have in this 1st trimester :)

oh chica, you have a ways to go :blush:

have any appointments booked yet?


----------



## tl682

March 2nd is the first ultrasound, but I'm scared to do it...


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> March 2nd is the first ultrasound, but I'm scared to do it...

Why are you scared hun?


----------



## tl682

I'm so scared about everything!!


----------



## tl682

Scared about having MC, scared that anything I do will cause it -- BDing, ultrasound, moving the wrong way...


----------



## tl682

I'm even scared that being scared and stressed will cause one!!


----------



## elliot

Tl, TL, TL... you are so funny! Try to take a few deep breaths and trust that your body knows what it's doing. :) MC is not so terribly common as we often hear about, and I think you're going to make it through 1st Tri just fine!


----------



## tl682

Thank you, honey. I just feel like I read post after post about MC's. It seems like everybody has one!!


----------



## liz_legend

The ultrasound will be internal, btw :)
your baby is less than a 1/4 of an inch right now. 
Mine is only like 1.5" currently so trust me, it'll be safe. Just nap a lot when you need to and eat well while you can!


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> Thank you, honey. I just feel like I read post after post about MC's. It seems like everybody has one!!

TL, I just had to chime in on this one. STOP reading those post. It will make you crazy. Trust God that you will be okay (I hope that didn't offend you). I am not sure what everyone believes. But be calm think positive and just trust that it will be okay. I know it is scary but you will be fine. I am praying for you and I know the others are too. Just enjoy being pregnant. I am not trying to fuss at you but I want you to enjoy this time. Being pregnant is a beautiful and joyous time. You have a life in you and he/she wants the good vibes from mommy. :hugs: Let me know if I upset you because I really was not trying too.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnhhhh I wanna go home!!

:hugs:


----------



## Heather9603

I bought a box of condoms today :cry:

Where is my hole so I can go and hide there? I called my mom sobbing. Telling her that I know I made the right choice and I knew what I was giving up and I thought I was okay. But buying a stupid box of condoms did me in. 

I think the bad part is the not knowing WHEN we can pick up TTC again. 3,6,9 months? More? A few years????


----------



## Anne24

AF arrived with a vengeance last evening:cry:


----------



## tl682

ready4onemore said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, honey. I just feel like I read post after post about MC's. It seems like everybody has one!!
> 
> TL, I just had to chime in on this one. STOP reading those post. It will make you crazy. Trust God that you will be okay (I hope that didn't offend you). I am not sure what everyone believes. But be calm think positive and just trust that it will be okay. I know it is scary but you will be fine. I am praying for you and I know the others are too. Just enjoy being pregnant. I am not trying to fuss at you but I want you to enjoy this time. Being pregnant is a beautiful and joyous time. You have a life in you and he/she wants the good vibes from mommy. :hugs: Let me know if I upset you because I really was not trying too.Click to expand...

Thank you, you totally didn't offend me. This means a lot coming from you, since I know that you have been through it. 

Thank you, ladies. I'm trying to relax more, playing more music, just trying to smile more, even when I'm alone. :hugs:


----------



## tl682

Anne24 said:


> AF arrived with a vengeance last evening:cry:

Awh, Anne!! So sorry, honey. Are you all right?? Was hoping for you this month, but I'll just have to transfer that hope to next month and keep FXed for you. It WILL HAPPEN, honey :hugs: Do something fun today, and do something bad, like get a drink in you or some big time caffeine!!


----------



## tl682

Heather, just hang in there, honey. You will get through this. There's a reason for everything, honey.


----------



## sherylb

Anne have you updated your chart?


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> I bought a box of condoms today :cry:
> 
> Where is my hole so I can go and hide there? I called my mom sobbing. Telling her that I know I made the right choice and I knew what I was giving up and I thought I was okay. But buying a stupid box of condoms did me in.
> 
> I think the bad part is the not knowing WHEN we can pick up TTC again. 3,6,9 months? More? A few years????

I'm sorry hun. I'm really proud that you could talk to your mom about it.....:hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, don't take getting AF personally.. You'll get your BFP :)
Have 2 drinks tonight!!!!


----------



## tl682

Anne, you need to report back to us what bad thing you did to spite AF today :)


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, Anne. Friday I had ice cream for breakfast and pan de polvo for lunch.


----------



## Anne24

The day I had the witch show, DH and I went for bowling with friends and from there to TGIF for dinner. Gulped 2 drinks as Liz said(though I hadnt read that post before gulping) a frozen margarita and an ultimate Mojito :) Take that witch.


----------



## tl682

Love their margaritas!! The witch can take that and shove it!!


----------



## sherylb

DH and our neighbor are working together to rebuild the part of the fence that fell between their two houses. My FIL is coming by after church/lunch to help him. It was kind of creepy. We don't know the neighbor at all and he didn't come by and tell us he was going to start working on it, we just heard someone working outside so DH woke up and went to see what was going on.


----------



## Anne24

Heather9603 said:


> I bought a box of condoms today :cry:
> 
> Where is my hole so I can go and hide there? I called my mom sobbing. Telling her that I know I made the right choice and I knew what I was giving up and I thought I was okay. But buying a stupid box of condoms did me in.
> 
> I think the bad part is the not knowing WHEN we can pick up TTC again. 3,6,9 months? More? A few years????

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Nice work Anne!!
I could go for one of their fantastic strawberry drinks right now!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather, I am so sorry. :hugs:

Anne, I am sorry AF showed up. But glad you enjoyed your weekend.

Hello to all my ladies. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## tl682

Well, my SIL who had IVF this month just found out that it didn't work... I feel very badly for her. DH and I have been waiting to tell my brother and her that I'm pregnant, and I'm sure she will now just die when she hears... Any suggestions??


----------



## sherylb

liz_legend said:


> Nice work Anne!!
> I could go for one of their fantastic strawberry drinks right now!!

I just caught the irony in this.. I'm a little slow sometimes.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Well, my SIL who had IVF this month just found out that it didn't work... I feel very badly for her. DH and I have been waiting to tell my brother and her that I'm pregnant, and I'm sure she will now just die when she hears... Any suggestions??

I would wait a few weeks if you could hun. Her wound is fresh... :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Nice work Anne!!
> I could go for one of their fantastic strawberry drinks right now!!
> 
> I just caught the irony in this.. I'm a little slow sometimes.Click to expand...

 hehehhehehehhe :blush:


----------



## elliot

Morning ladies!

Heather - Sorry to hear that having to buy condoms was so tough. Hang in there and try to focus on the positive... that this is just a temporary break in TTC and you will get to try again sometime soon. In the meantime you can work on being as healthy as possible so that when you get your BFP you're super-ready.

Anne - I'm sorry that witch showed up, especially after being so tricky last week. It sounds like you sure showed her though! On to the next cycle and hopefully your BFP!

TL - I can't agree with Ready enough. She is so right. Reading all those MC posts is enough to make every PG lady think she's going to have a MC the very next day. I think it's best for your stress level, and therefore your baby, if you just stay away from them and focus on what a happy, wonderful time this is for you. You've been waiting so long, and now you're so lucky to have a new life growing in your belly. Enjoy it while it's here, because 9 months goes by in the blink of an eye.

Hi Ready, Sheryl & Liz! Hope you all had a good weekend :)


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my SIL who had IVF this month just found out that it didn't work... I feel very badly for her. DH and I have been waiting to tell my brother and her that I'm pregnant, and I'm sure she will now just die when she hears... Any suggestions??
> 
> I would wait a few weeks if you could hun. Her wound is fresh... :flower:Click to expand...

I agree with Liz. Everyone does not heal as quick as some. I would wait it out.


----------



## sherylb

Good morning ladies. Happy Valentine's Day. I am at home today waiting for my flowers to be delivered.


----------



## tl682

Thank you, ladies.

Yesterday, I could hardly eat, because I was so nauseous all day. I feel totally fine today. I'm feeling much less stressed about the MC thing -- Thank you.

I agree about waiting to tell my SIL... It's hard to wait to tell my brother, but it looks like I will just have to wait...


----------



## tl682

Anne, how are you feeling today, honey??


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> Yesterday, I could hardly eat, because I was so nauseous all day. I feel totally fine today. I'm feeling much less stressed about the MC thing -- Thank you.
> 
> I agree about waiting to tell my SIL... It's hard to wait to tell my brother, but it looks like I will just have to wait...

I know it is hard but they will understand later. They will see how you chose to think of their feelings in during your happy time. :hugs: I pray she get preggers soon too and they can soon celebrate your joyous time too.


----------



## liz_legend

We saw the baby move a bunch of times too! No more internal bleed that they could see!

Baby measures abt 2 1/3 ". HBT was 157
 



Attached Files:







021411140504a.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









021411140359a.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tl682

Omg, Liz!! The baby looks amazing!! Gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## Anne24

Liz
Lovely pictures hun.

TL
I am good sweetie, thank you. But I do feel stressed these days since we have already passed the 6th cycle with no success. On Friday I learnt of a friend being 15 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her and certainly do not feel jealous but just a feeling why cant it be me sigh!!! Even DH seems to be stressed these days, poor he. We will wait for a couple more months and even after that we do not conceive, then we will see a doctor.

How are all the other ladies doing?


----------



## tl682

Anne, there's one more thing you could try. Elliot did it the month she conceived, and the month that I conceived we definitely did this... BD in the morning. What we also did was BD around lunch time (maybe you could take a long lunch one day :blush: or reserve that for the weekend). You can also try to not do it every day, just every other day or every 1.5 days (we did this). You are already doing everything you can do, so I just thought that maybe this could do the trick... It wouldn't hurt to try!!


----------



## Anne24

Thank you TL. Will try to do it but I just checked my fertile window this month would on week days and DH leaves for work at 7:30 am sharp. I will still try to give it a shot honey.


----------



## tl682

I think you should wake him up with some "moves..." :thumbup:


----------



## elliot

Liz - Wow! Fantastic face pic. How exciting and so good to hear that the little one is healthy and bouncing around. And wonderful the bleeding is all over too. Here's to a H&H remainder of your 9 months! :thumbup:

Anne - TL is absolutely right... I'm a huge believer in the AM BD. I even got DH up to DTD at 5AM one morning before work for our BFP cycle. He didn't know for sure I was OV and just thought I was super hot-to-trot for him. :winkwink: He thought it was the best wake-up ever! 

Boys are so much easier to please sometimes. I swear if he woke me up to DTD at 5AM I'd think he was off his rocker! :haha:


----------



## tl682

Anne, wear something sexy to bed and get him!!


----------



## Heather9603

Liz-So glad the blood sac is gone! Bet DH is ready to :sex: haha.

TL- I think that it would be good to wait, and when you do tell her, tell her through an email or quick phone call, not in person. That way if she gets a little upset about her failed IVF, she can cry or relieve stress in private and not loose it in front of you.

And everyone else....Did you know candy hearts can temporarily fix most of lives problems? Sure once my box is empty I am back to the same ol same ol, but for right now I am in candy heaven.

And I'm also bitter because today marks exactly 4 months til my 26th b-day. I wanted to have my first kid by now, or at LEAST be pregnant. Grr.


----------



## sherylb

I am also 25 now. Seems to be a very common age. I found the 18-25 TTC forum today but they said there is a 25+ forum and I couldn't find it. Anyone have it on your list? 

I made creme brulee for dessert tonight. We are having king ranch chicken for dinner. Such a great day!


----------



## tl682

Wow, I feel old. I'll be 30 in May...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Wow, I feel old. I'll be 30 in May...

Don't feel old TL! I'm 31 and will be 32 in August. :thumbup:


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I feel old. I'll be 30 in May...
> 
> Don't feel old TL! I'm 31 and will be 32 in August. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Power to the 30's!!

How was everybody's Valentines Day?? We went out to dinner and exchanged gifts. DH got me my very first maternity dress, except he just got me a dress in a bigger size than I normally wear, because he didn't want to "jinx" the pregnancy :baby:


----------



## elliot

TL - That's so sweet hubby got you a dress for maternity wear :) DH and I don't really celebrate V-day, so our night was pretty standard... stumbled home from work, took the dogs for a walk together, did some house-cleaning, then had dinner and went to bed super early: 8PM. Lovely! :)

This weekend we have fun plans... going to my inlaws' rustic camp a few hours north of us on a lake. We've never been there in winter before and I'm lookign forward to a few days of peace and quiet... no other people around, no TV, snow and frozen lake as far as the eye can see, reading a book by the woodstove and going snowshoeing with my dog, PLENTY of good food!

How are you doing with food right now TL? Any aversions or cravings? Any MS?


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> TL - That's so sweet hubby got you a dress for maternity wear :) DH and I don't really celebrate V-day, so our night was pretty standard... stumbled home from work, took the dogs for a walk together, did some house-cleaning, then had dinner and went to bed super early: 8PM. Lovely! :)
> 
> This weekend we have fun plans... going to my inlaws' rustic camp a few hours north of us on a lake. We've never been there in winter before and I'm lookign forward to a few days of peace and quiet... no other people around, no TV, snow and frozen lake as far as the eye can see, reading a book by the woodstove and going snowshoeing with my dog, PLENTY of good food!
> 
> How are you doing with food right now TL? Any aversions or cravings? Any MS?

That sounds fun!! I want a weekend like that. Will your inlaws be there??

TOTALLY have food aversions, mostly with proteins -- Fish mainly (it even makes me nauseous to type the word) and meat. Chicken seems to be all right. We now label fish and meat "proteins," so that just talking about them doesn't make me want to run to the toilet. Still haven't yet thrown up, though. Just very nauseous -- Today so far from 8 am through 10 am. It will probably hit me again later. What about you with food??

What is MS??


----------



## tl682

Sorry, just realized what MS is :) Just the nausea, not yet throwing up...


----------



## elliot

My naseau went away for the most part by week 10, but some general stomach upset came back around week 16.

I had strong aversions to fruit and veg early , but always loved "proteins". Later went through a fruit & veg loving stage, a brief pickle stage, and a brief dairy-crazy stage. Loved my sweets for a couple of days, but mostly can take 'em or leave 'em.

Oh! And no... the in-laws won't be there. Which makes it extra nice and peaceful :)


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> My naseau went away for the most part by week 10, but some general stomach upset came back around week 16.
> 
> I had strong aversions to fruit and veg early , but always loved "proteins". Later went through a fruit & veg loving stage, a brief pickle stage, and a brief dairy-crazy stage. Loved my sweets for a couple of days, but mostly can take 'em or leave 'em.
> 
> Oh! And no... the in-laws won't be there. Which makes it extra nice and peaceful :)

Good to no inlaws!! 

Funny that you said you had aversions to veggies... I had that like 2 days ago, but I have been fine since. Did you try to eat veggies or fruits with every meal??


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody else??


----------



## liz_legend

I'm here.. just busy today


----------



## elliot

I couldn't even force myself to eat fruit or veggies, sometimes for whole days! I eat them with most meals now though :)


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> I couldn't even force myself to eat fruit or veggies, sometimes for whole days! I eat them with most meals now though :)

Good girl!! I have been trying, but I think I have one plate of veggies and one fruit each day.


----------



## liz_legend

I just used the aetna estimator to see how much delivery will cost us..

Csection only costs *$56 more* than natural. 

So basically either way, it's *$1200*. 

How is it possible that they cost virtually the same but one involves *a lot more work from me* than a bunch of surgeons and nurses?!


----------



## tl682

That's crazy. I dont understand why it's even that much. I thought delivery was mostly covered. I have Oxford and will have to look into this. I'm actually having an issue with the RhoGam shot that I have to get... It doesn't seem to be covered and is totally necessary. If I have issues with them, I'll take them to Court...


----------



## liz_legend

It does say that this costs includes routine prenatal stuff: so I guess the $20 copay I occasionally pay is factored into that.... but still!


----------



## tl682

That's still a lot!! I understand if somebody wants a private room, or private nurse... But, the basic things should be covered.


----------



## sherylb

Maybe you have those people that are in labor for more than 24 hours naturally to thank for them charging the same amount as a C-section?


----------



## liz_legend

Still sick though, Sheryl!


----------



## tl682

I have been so sick today, speaking of sick... :growlmad:

Like, what do people do who dont have insurance??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> I have been so sick today, speaking of sick... :growlmad:
> 
> Like, what do people do who dont have insurance??

I have no idea what those poor souls do!

Have you been throwing up??


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> I have been so sick today, speaking of sick... :growlmad:
> 
> Like, what do people do who dont have insurance??
> 
> I have no idea what those poor souls do!
> 
> Have you been throwing up??Click to expand...

No, just these big waves of nausea that last for like an hour each time... I had to leave work at lunch to go home, sleep because I just couldn't keep my eyes open and was nauseous... But, I made it through the rest of the day :happydance:


----------



## elliot

It must vary around the country and from plan to plan. Up here, and under my plan, there's like a $500 difference for Vbirth and Csection. Vbirth is like $2000 and Csection is like $2500, then the insurance pays the rest, so I don't know what the procedures actually cost. 

I'm guessing your insurance just makes you pay a relatively equal part and they pick up the extra cost of the Csection, because I've heard time and again that Csection definitely costs more in total.


----------



## Anne24

Hello ladies

How are all doing? TL how is your nausea now? I am sorry I have been MIA but currently dealing with a few problems in life apart from not getting a BFP so far :( Problems always come in bunches in life I guess.


----------



## tl682

Awh, Anne, hope all is well. Sorry you have so much to deal with :hugs:

The nausea has been fine today so far -- Haven't had any. I feel like it's different every day. But, last night and this morning I have had some pain on my right side. Just throbby aches... Not sure what that's about.


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody??


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> Where is everybody??

I am here. 

How are my preggo ladies doing today? Make sure you keep some crackers or nuts. If you can try the preggo pops they sell at babies r us. It is a flavored lollipop that helps with m/s.:lolly:


----------



## tl682

ready4onemore said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everybody??
> 
> I am here.
> 
> How are my preggo ladies doing today? Make sure you keep some crackers or nuts. If you can try the preggo pops they sell at babies r us. It is a flavored lollipop that helps with m/s.:lolly:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I have been using crackers, and they have been helping.


----------



## liz_legend

I had a waffle (with white chocolate & chocolate syrup and ice cream) today *after *lunch :)


----------



## tl682

That's the best!! I love waffles with ice cream. Always have.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh another of my friends is pregnant. And this would make baby number 3. Her kids are 2 1/2 and 6 months. This is her 5th pregnancy in 3 years (Two m/c's). Ugh, its hard when others are just so fertile! lol. All she has to do is think of getting pregnant and she does!


----------



## sherylb

Yes, I hate finding out people are pg now. :( Oh to be a fertile mertile.


----------



## Heather9603

I mean I am happy for them, but its just a little bit of an envious sting I get wishing I had it so easy!


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> I mean I am happy for them, but its just a little bit of an envious sting I get wishing I had it so easy!

I understand that. Just know that OUR day will come soon.


----------



## tl682

Your day will come. I think like 6 of my friends got pregnant in the time that I was trying, and all in the first couple of months of them trying... It was so frustrating and sad for me. But, the baby that you get pregnant with, be it this month or next month, will be the one you were meant to have... Think about it that way. Things like that are worth waiting for.


----------



## liz_legend

"Don't forget! If you're trying for an 11/11/11 baby, tonight's the night!"


----------



## sherylb

Last night I had some hot chocolate from Starbucks during my husband's pool league. By the time we left I made him drive b/c I felt so confident that I was going to throw up. I made it through the night without doing so but usually I am spot on when I think I am going to throw up. The last time I was driving down the street and turned around to get to a convenience store bathroom and didn't quite make it to the bathroom. :( I felt so bad for the lady that had to clean it up but it was just water so it wasn't so so bad.

I have been E-mailing my old boss about helping out for tax season and I am going back to work for a month and a half!


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, I think it would be good to go back to work for a while. Always takes my mind off things when I'm working.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I think I'm getting a cold! Why now!? I don't have time for this crap! And I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday (By the EWCM and now I'm all flushed today which always happens the day after Ov) So I'm all bitter about a wasted cycle lol.

I'm making home made chicken and noodles for dinner. I love it when I'm sick, but I hate that it takes so much prep work! I wish it was like when I was a kid and I had a mommy to make it for me ;)


----------



## tl682

Heather, do you now make dinner for your in-laws, too?? What's the arrangement there??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Heather, do you now make dinner for your in-laws, too?? What's the arrangement there??

Yeah they can't cook for themselves. I mean they will do their own breakfast and lunch but I do dinner. MIL is too week to cook and I don't want to eat my FIL's cooking! lol.


----------



## sherylb

That's good. I am sure they do what they can to help you.


----------



## tl682

That's so wonderful of you, Heather!!


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, if you want to read a well written personal account (that will make you tear a little) check out this article https://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/02/18/delivering.baby.levs/index.html?npt=NP1


----------



## Heather9603

I am patting myself on the back here, but I really enjoy my photo from todays 365 project. If you girls want to see the full project and have me as a FB friend, send me a PM and I'll send you the link to my page.

https://i55.tinypic.com/zinkbc.jpg


----------



## sherylb

post removed.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Ladies, if you want to read a well written personal account (that will make you tear a little) check out this article https://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/02/18/delivering.baby.levs/index.html?npt=NP1

:cry: That was a very touching story.


----------



## sherylb

post removed.


----------



## Heather9603

I was thinking "wow, no one posted today!" and then I realized its presidents day and most of my ladies post while at work. lol. 

Update on MIL. Her hemoglobins jumped from 3.9 to 6.2 in one weeks time! Dr's were pretty amazed. They did a bag of iron and another Epo (Red blood cell boosting shot) on Thursday but today they saw no need to do anymore treatments, her body is reproducing blood at a rapid rate! :happydance:

Won't know today's count until Tomorrow, but Dr thinks we will see it around 7, and probably see about 1 point per week increase. Minimum for surgery is 8, BUT I have been saying since last week that since its going up so quickly, I wouldn't be surprised if they want to see it get back to normal (12 to 15 range) Before doing surgery. SIL was convinced that they would do surgery once it reached 8, since thats what they said it needed to be. I kept saying that was a MINIMUM requirement and if its going up so quickly, and she isn't needing emergency surgery, why wouldn't they let it go higher?

Welp thats exactly what the Doc said today. SIL seemed a bit peeved when I told her the news. Probably more of that "I am wrong" kind of thing, she hates being wrong lol. But its not like I rubbed it in, I just said that the Dr's confirmed my guesses of seeing it go back to normal before doing surgery.

Anyway, thats a long rant in it self. After spending 2 weeks straight (staying in the same house) as my SIL, I was about to kill her. They are coming back this weekend. Thankfully for only two days lol.

DH and I plan on going out to dinner Friday night and I will be turning my phone OFF! She will probably gripe about us leaving, and leaving her to "babysit" her mom. But uhm you unthankful little brat, I have been taking care of your mom FULL time. Give me one night off please!


----------



## tl682

Liz, I love that story!!

Heather, screw her!!


----------



## liz_legend

That's great progress, Heather!


----------



## Anne24

Hello ladies

How are all doing? 

Heather

Thats wonderful news indeed. A lot seems to be going on in your life at the moment and I admire your patience and perseverance girl. 

I woke up with a kind of eye infection today. The right eye looks red and has a mild irritation to it.


----------



## tl682

Anne, your vacation is coming up!!


----------



## Anne24

Yeah TL

My vacation is coming up. Gives me a reason to smile :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Heather, you are such a blessing to your family.


----------



## liz_legend

So today, a colleague that I haven't seen in a few months confirmed two things for me.

She said:
*-did you lose weight?* (why yes, 7lbs, not sure how.. just kinda happened.. she doesn't know about the pregnancy)
*-is everything okay? you're not sick or anything right, hence the weight loss?* (nope, just eating less I guess.. not really sure)


----------



## liz_legend

oh, and if any of you have any acne magic potions, pass it over.
My chest acne is awful right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> oh, and if any of you have any acne magic potions, pass it over.
> My chest acne is awful right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get an acylic acid acne treatment. Neutrigina makes some, I also have tried the clean and clear kind but its not nearly as good. I also sell Mary Kay and they sell one but I havn't tried it yet.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> So today, a colleague that I haven't seen in a few months confirmed two things for me.
> 
> She said:
> *-did you lose weight?* (why yes, 7lbs, not sure how.. just kinda happened.. she doesn't know about the pregnancy)
> *-is everything okay? you're not sick or anything right, hence the weight loss?* (nope, just eating less I guess.. not really sure)

Yes because only people who are terminally ill lose weight? In that case I must be about to die because I lost 10 pounds lol. I mean it couldn't possibly be that I quit my stressful job, which I was always on the go with and constantly eating fast food. I mean eating healthy couldn't possibly contribute to weight loss. :dohh:


----------



## liz_legend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLh4NlOfMxc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
From tonight


----------



## elliot

Liz that's fantastic! Did you get your own doppler for home or did you have another appt?

My LO's heartbeat was around 150 at my last visit too :)

How are you feeling at 13 weeks? I don't know about you, but I felt such a relief moving into 2nd Tri.


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Liz that's fantastic! Did you get your own doppler for home or did you have another appt?
> 
> My LO's heartbeat was around 150 at my last visit too :)
> 
> How are you feeling at 13 weeks? I don't know about you, but I felt such a relief moving into 2nd Tri.

I bought my own. :winkwink: Think it was like $50 - 60 so definitely was worth buying over renting at like $20/month. Plus I figure, we want to have at least one more kid later on (to spare the child!! hahaha) so I'll get more use out of it then too.

I feel good I guess. Sleep a lot still (from 10 pm onwards on the couch til my hubbers DRAGS me to bed) but I've been able to stay up a little bit later slowly... I didn't fall asleep til at least 11:30 last night! :thumbup:
But I get very cranky if my sleep is interrupted at all! (for example, if he has a few beers at home (ie more than 3), he'll almost definitely have to wake up AT LEAST ONCE during the course of the night to go pee. Well, I'm a light sleeper, so that movement wakes me up. On Monday night this past week, he woke up TWICE :dohh: I could have killed him. I got at least two "you look tired" comments the next day at the office :dohh:)

Oh, and chest acne!!!! ugh, I hate it. I have a volcano catastrophe in my cleavage! :cry: What's the use of having nice new D's when they look like this now!? I tried using my Kiehl's Blue Astringent diligently for a few days, but it didn't work like it usually does for the odd breakout. So went to Tea Tree Oil last night and that helped somewhat.. Hubby thinks it REEKS THOUGH :haha: so I can't wear it during the day (under my clothes) at the office... 


That's it for symptoms! Acne & sleep-crankiness! :blush:


----------



## elliot

Sorry to hear about the chest acne :( I haven't had much acne lately, but I have developed a good deal of red splotching on my face. Makes me look a bit sickly with my pale winter skin, but hopefully won't be too noticeable once spring is here and I can get out into the sun more.

Woohoo for having your own doppler! I was kind of wishing I had one the other night as LO hasn't been moving much lately and I had a bumpy ride on the snowmobile and was worrying a bit. I'd be listening every night I think! :)

Hear ya on the sleepiness. I'm not so dead tired all day as I was in 1st Tri, but I still need a LOT of sleep. 8 hours a night is just not enough, and I start to get cranky and sad if I have to live on that much for too many nights in a row. Had trouble sleeping for a few weekd, just couldn't get comfy, but I'm back to sleeping like a ton of lead now.

My belly has "popped" BIG time! I know I still owe you a pic, but I've been so busy I haven't even taken one in weeks. All my clothes have suddenly stopped fitting, so I'm now in emergency maternity shopping mode. Hoping I can find some good deals shopping with mum this weekend.

I've also started getting a sore back, which really sucks. I try to get up at least once an hour at work and go for walks and move around and such, but sitting at my desk all day is not good. Not sure what to do about that one.

Weight gain seems to come on in spurts for me now. I'll hold steady for a few weeks then suddenly "POW!!" there's 2 or 3 new lbs! I'm up to 14 lbs of total gain now, and it doesn't have much room to hide on my short body. I love that my belly's so popped out now though. People that know me can tell right away and it somehow makes being PG feel much more real that other people can tell. :)

Anywho... blah blah blah... I'm clearly very chatty today. Glad to hear all is going pretty well for you. Hope you can get that miserable volcano to disappear.


----------



## Anne24

Liz

Wow that heart beat sounds awesome. Sorry for the acne though. I had suffered with acne for a long long time throughout my teenage and on to post adolescent days. I remember using a lot of home made stuff like dabbing the area with cotton dipped in refrigerated rose water or applying sandal wood paste for 5 minutes and then run the area down with cold water or applying cucumber. But these are all "cold" stuff and I fear one might catch cold especially since its in your chest area:blush: 

Elliot

Yay for the bump:happydance: Good to know that you are feeling better in the 2nd trimester. 

How are all the other ladies doing?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Sorry to hear about the chest acne :( I haven't had much acne lately, but I have developed a good deal of red splotching on my face. Makes me look a bit sickly with my pale winter skin, but hopefully won't be too noticeable once spring is here and I can get out into the sun more.
> 
> Woohoo for having your own doppler! I was kind of wishing I had one the other night as LO hasn't been moving much lately and I had a bumpy ride on the snowmobile and was worrying a bit. I'd be listening every night I think! :)
> 
> Hear ya on the sleepiness. I'm not so dead tired all day as I was in 1st Tri, but I still need a LOT of sleep. 8 hours a night is just not enough, and I start to get cranky and sad if I have to live on that much for too many nights in a row. Had trouble sleeping for a few weekd, just couldn't get comfy, but I'm back to sleeping like a ton of lead now.
> 
> My belly has "popped" BIG time! I know I still owe you a pic, but I've been so busy I haven't even taken one in weeks. All my clothes have suddenly stopped fitting, so I'm now in emergency maternity shopping mode. Hoping I can find some good deals shopping with mum this weekend.
> 
> I've also started getting a sore back, which really sucks. I try to get up at least once an hour at work and go for walks and move around and such, but sitting at my desk all day is not good. Not sure what to do about that one.
> 
> Weight gain seems to come on in spurts for me now. I'll hold steady for a few weeks then suddenly "POW!!" there's 2 or 3 new lbs! I'm up to 14 lbs of total gain now, and it doesn't have much room to hide on my short body. I love that my belly's so popped out now though. People that know me can tell right away and it somehow makes being PG feel much more real that other people can tell. :)
> 
> Anywho... blah blah blah... I'm clearly very chatty today. Glad to hear all is going pretty well for you. Hope you can get that miserable volcano to disappear.

When I got to the part of you saying you've gained about 14 lbs total weight gain so far, it made me smile :flower:

I'm so happy for you, Elliot! I definitely think the spring/summer will help with your blotchiness. Does makeup cover it up pretty well??

I thought I'd be obsessed with the doppler too when I bought it. But suprisingly, we only use it like once a week. It's just nice to have on the random time "wanna listen to the baby?" between hubby and myself. Oh my god, that just reminded me. Our puppy was so adorable last night, I started tearing up from all the laughing I was doing.. When you have the doppler on your belly, and you move it around, it makes weird noises sometimes.. so her little head was turning more and more sideways til it was almost a 90 degree angle from her neck! and then she started nudging the speaker itself with her nose and still maintaining her cocked sideways head.

I literally started crying from my laughter. Hubby thought both my reaction and the puppy's was hilarious. And the doppler progressively started making more noise b/c the doppler was still on my belly through my laughter so that was getting picked up too!!

I really wish I took a video of her last night too but the room was too dark :haha: 

(Attaching pics of puppy)
- one with head at 45 degrees :haha:
- other pic from the day we rescued her
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1









10834_193590260855_509690855_4375438_8257545_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz
> 
> Wow that heart beat sounds awesome. Sorry for the acne though. I had suffered with acne for a long long time throughout my teenage and on to post adolescent days. I remember using a lot of home made stuff like dabbing the area with cotton dipped in refrigerated rose water or applying sandal wood paste for 5 minutes and then run the area down with cold water or applying cucumber. But these are all "cold" stuff and I fear one might catch cold especially since its in your chest area:blush:

Anne, I've been googling a lot about pregnancy & acne and supposedly if you're "predisposed" to it during your adolescent days, you're gonna get it when you're preggers too. So I fear you might be screwed like me too one day soon. It just kinda hit in full force at week 12. And even in my teen days, I didn't really breakout on my face, always in cleavage.. so I guess it knows what it knows.........


----------



## Heather9603

Thats really cute Liz. All three of my min pins do that, especially my oldest and youngest. 

Well I woke up this morning to my MIL telling me that her bleeding picked back up and its heavy again. *sigh* Taking her to the doctor at Noon so they can re-check her and see what the next move is.

Her blood count got up enough to do emergency surgery, and we know she can obviously survive off of a limited blood supply. So we will see what happens.


----------



## liz_legend

awww, Heather. I hope it all gets figured out at the doctor's today.


----------



## elliot

OMG Liz! Your pup is so cute! I can't be bothered with make-up, but it probably would cover up the splotchiness. :winkwink:

Hi to Heather & Anne :hugs: Sorry to hear about MIL, Heather. Hoping things improve soon. Anne, how are you honey? You must be near OV? And you're going on vacation soon, right?

I've been researching cotton diapers on the web... holy smokes... completely overwhelming! How will I ever pick some without spending a fortune trying them all? :shrug:


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, you're going to do cloth diapers?!?!?!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Elliot, you're going to do cloth diapers?!?!?!

Yessiree! I think it'll be fun and cheaper! Plus, I'm planning on staying at home for the most part, and only working from home or maybe as much as 2 days a week, so I don't think it'll be that much of an inconvenience for me.

You think I'm nutszo?


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Elliot, you're going to do cloth diapers?!?!?!
> 
> Yessiree! I think it'll be *fun *[...]
> 
> You think I'm nutszo?Click to expand...

Ummm, a little bit...

maybe... :blush:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Elliot, you're going to do cloth diapers?!?!?!
> 
> Yessiree! I think it'll be *fun *[...]
> 
> You think I'm nutszo?Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm, a little bit...
> 
> maybe... :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: :winkwink:


----------



## liz_legend

well, you used the word "fun"...
I think that alone may mean you're certifiable...


----------



## elliot

Okay, diapering in general is going to suck. That's true. The poo and all will definitely not be fun! But if I'm going to have to do it, I think it seems more fun to muck about with soft, cute little cotton cloth diapers than the plasticy things I wore growing up.

Plus, should be *cheap*, which is a BIG deal since we'll be going down to one income... EEEKKK!!!! about that!


----------



## liz_legend

:) I'm just teasing though


----------



## elliot

Liz? Teasing? Inconceivable! :)


----------



## Heather9603

Elliot: I want to cloth diaper too. I got some really good tips. One was to not buy too many diapers for new borns because you won't really be sure what size or shape you will need until they are born. Will you need them for skinny/big legs, big/small booty, full or flat tummy? Although I have heard that if you get the kind that are stretched and fitted, they will probably work.

I want the kind that are a wrap to put on the outside, and you just put a regular white cloth diaper in the middle.

Another tip was to line a trash can or diaper genie with a garment bag so when you need to wash them, you just grab the bag and toss it in. But I have front loaders. If you had a top loader you could just dump the whole trash can. Also, for poo, wash the poo off in the toilet and then flush it down =)


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so MIL had to be rushed into emergency surgery. I'm waiting at the hospital right now with DH and FIL. I brought my lap top with me and the hospital has free wifi, so its nice. She's been in surgery for about an hour and a half right now. Thats how long it NORMALLY takes to do a hysterectomy, but since she has the tumor to work around, it will probably take longer. He is needing to deflate/drain the tumor first. He said this can pose a risk because if its a cancerous tumor, then draining it can leak the cancer into other parts of her body. But at this point they have to get the bleeding to stop, she'll die if they don't. We can deal with the cancer if it gets to other organs because it will be caught very early and we'll deal with chemo. If her blood loss is a lot for the surgery, then he plans to keep her in a medically induced coma to let her body heal.


----------



## sherylb

Heather I hope you have good news the next time you post. It's terrible that your family has been thru so much lately.


----------



## tl682

I only have like 5 minutes on the computer, but I wanted to post... 

Heather, please update as soon as you can. So sorry that you and DH and his family have to go through this.

Hi everybody else!! Be back on tomorrow.


----------



## Anne24

Heather I am so sorry that you and your family are having to go through so much right now. I hope every thing falls in place and you soon come out with some good news. Prayers for you and family.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, hope it's good news for you MIL.
Keeping her in our thoughts.


----------



## Heather9603

Well she got through surgery. It took 6 hours just for a hysterectomy. He drained the tumor and was able to remove some of it to biopsy. Sadly he does think it's cancer. Won't know for sure til the biopsy.


----------



## elliot

Glad to hear the surgery went well Heather. Keeping fingers crossed for your MIL (and you) the prognosis starts to look up soon. 

Thanks for the diapering tips! I'm planning on starting out with disposables because I've heard newborns are really hard to fit and if you find something that does fit then it only fits for a few weeks. I think we'll try to transition to cloth around 2 or 3 months. When you say you're going with the covers with a plain white diaper inside do you mean you'll use a pre-fold inside or one of those ones that looks like a whole diaper but is all cloth? Can I ask why you picked those? I keep hearing that people love pocket diapers, but they're so much more expensive! I'm tempted to go with prefolds inside a cover, but I don't really know how they work?

Hi to everybody else!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Heather, I am praying for you and your family. They are blessed to have such a strong woman like you in their lives.


----------



## Anne24

Heather Good to hear that you MIL successfully got through the surgery.

So I get this news of another of my friends pregnant in the first month of TTC. It seems when you are really trying so hard for a baby every body around you falls pregnant without even trying. LIFE SUCKS. I dont know where I am headed, I fight with DH on every little thing...poor he but I simply cant convince myself to be happy with what life is giving me.


----------



## Heather9603

Thanks everyone for the well wishes

Elliot. I like the idea of those because I can have cute covers and cute designs but still be able to use sensitive bleach on the pre folds that will get the brunt of the yuck :)


----------



## tl682

Heather, so happy to hear the surgery went well. 

Anne, I totally understand how you feel, but just try to hang in there. Think about the fact that one day you will be pregnant and have a baby. It will happen, and when it does, it will be the best thing ever!! Try not to argue with DH, because that will only cause rifts during times that you may want to BD... :blush:


----------



## tl682

I ate two servings of spinach today!! I feel like eating now is so stressful, and that I want to eat right, but it's just so hard to do with the food aversions... So, spinach two times today is amazing!!


----------



## elliot

Yeah TL - I know what you mean. Eating does get kind of worrisome when you're PG, and it's so hard in 1st Tri when you feel like crap to try and eat fruit and veg. 2 servings fo spinach is great! The good news for me was that once I got through the 1st Tri food aversions and naseua I started really craving fruit and veg, so it all evens out hopefully.

Anne - So sorry you're feeling so down right now. It's amazing how TTC can completely take over your whole life and make it feel as though nothing else exists or matters. It's a hard time to stay close with DH when you're both feeling so anxious about whether there's somethign wrong and why it's not happening yet. I'm sending you all the hugs and well wishes I can.


----------



## Anne24

TL Elliot

Thank you so much with your kind words. I know you all have gone through this waiting game and know that you know how tough it is. I am good, have been shopping like crazy for our Vegas trip :) Got a pair of jeans and 3 tops from JCP, a dress from Kohl's, a pair of shoes from Famous Footwear, accessories from Gordman's. Will be going for a hair-cut next Saturday. Can it get any better ladies?:blush: Only thing I wish I could forget ttc amidst all this shopping and my impending holiday.

TL Good to know that you are eating and sort of started to like it. As Elliot says hopefully things will be okay by the time you move to the second trimester:thumbup: 

How are the others doing?


----------



## tl682

Anne, shopping sounds fun!! I feel like I haven't been shopping in so long. It's always nice to get new things for vacays. It's so much fun to wear them then!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, did your PG symptoms change at all during the 1st trimester?? I feel like I'm much less nauseous and fatigued than I was last week... Why is that??


----------



## liz_legend

I was only nauseous from week 6 to 10 I believe..


----------



## tl682

I feel like my only symptom anymore is the food aversions... But, I'm not even at week 8!!

Has anybody else's DH freaked out?? Mine did this weekend, and I got so scared that he was regretting this whole thing... Started ranting about finances and some other things related to having the baby, like not being a good father... Made me feel bad... Then, he told me that because his parents are so sick, he feels like he can't be as joyous as he should be about this... Which made me feel even more bad... He said he's so psyched, but that thoughts about them are clouding our news.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I feel like my only symptom anymore is the food aversions... But, I'm not even at week 8!!
> 
> Has anybody else's DH freaked out?? Mine did this weekend, and I got so scared that he was regretting this whole thing... Started ranting about finances and some other things related to having the baby, like not being a good father... Made me feel bad... Then, he told me that because his parents are so sick, he feels like he can't be as joyous as he should be about this... Which made me feel even more bad... He said he's so psyched, but that thoughts about them are clouding our news.

Sorry your DH is having a rough time ATM, TL. :hugs: I can't say mine has really had himself a proper freak-out, but he has gotten a bit more anxious about some stuff like finances and having our house all fixed up. It's a big change and I think we all just process it emotionally a bit differently. Hopefully your DH steadies out soon.

As far as symptoms in 1st Tri, mine changed a lot from week to week, and sometimes day to day. I'd be naseaus then not, thirsty then not, weepy then not. My food aversions stayed mostly constant, but I'd have an odd day or two where I'd suddenly like everything again. I think it's all perfectly normal! :thumbup:

ATM I'm feeling a bit fretful cause I haven't felt LO move as much as I think I should at almost 19 weeks. It's still rare and very mild, and I can't wait for those big, comforting boots in the ribs! I'm sure I'll feel consoled next week when I get my big, exciting 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## elliot

Ready - How're you doing hun? Haven't heard much from you lately and hope life's treating you alright.

Anne - What a fun load of shopping you've been doing! :happydance: I'm so jealous! My big belly's in desperate need of some new Mat clothes, but most stores are an hour away or more. I've planned 3 shopping trips with my mum in the past month and we keep getting snowed out. I'm about ready to just buy some stuff online from Old Navy, but I'm so worried about it not fitting cause I've got no idea what size Mat wear I need.

And bras! Dear lordy! I don't even know what size to buy anymore! Used to be a 34A. Tried on a 34C the other day and could barely clasp the loosest hooks. How on earth can I be a 36C already? I don't feel like I've expanded much around my rib cage measurement... :shrug:

I hope your vacation is just fabulous and gives you and DH the time you need to decompress and reconnect a bit. It's so hard to do that with all the busyness of life.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like my only symptom anymore is the food aversions... But, I'm not even at week 8!!
> 
> Has anybody else's DH freaked out?? Mine did this weekend, and I got so scared that he was regretting this whole thing... Started ranting about finances and some other things related to having the baby, like not being a good father... Made me feel bad... Then, he told me that because his parents are so sick, he feels like he can't be as joyous as he should be about this... Which made me feel even more bad... He said he's so psyched, but that thoughts about them are clouding our news.
> 
> Sorry your DH is having a rough time ATM, TL. :hugs: I can't say mine has really had himself a proper freak-out, but he has gotten a bit more anxious about some stuff like finances and having our house all fixed up. It's a big change and I think we all just process it emotionally a bit differently. Hopefully your DH steadies out soon.
> 
> As far as symptoms in 1st Tri, mine changed a lot from week to week, and sometimes day to day. I'd be naseaus then not, thirsty then not, weepy then not. My food aversions stayed mostly constant, but I'd have an odd day or two where I'd suddenly like everything again. I think it's all perfectly normal! :thumbup:
> 
> ATM I'm feeling a bit fretful cause I haven't felt LO move as much as I think I should at almost 19 weeks. It's still rare and very mild, and I can't wait for those big, comforting boots in the ribs! I'm sure I'll feel consoled next week when I get my big, exciting 20 week ultrasound.Click to expand...

We had a long talk about it last night. I think he's not that good with change sometimes. For 34 years, he was used to things one way and actually never had any big trauma in his life... So, all of these changes, and traumas with his parents, are just overwhelming him, I think. Hopefully, he will relax soon.

Dont worry about LO moving so much -- He or she will move much more later on, I hear!! Can't wait to hear about your scan next week. I know you dont want to know the sex, but what if there's some full-frontal shot and you find out??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> I feel like my only symptom anymore is the food aversions... But, I'm not even at week 8!!
> 
> Has anybody else's DH freaked out?? Mine did this weekend, and I got so scared that he was regretting this whole thing... Started ranting about finances and some other things related to having the baby, like not being a good father... Made me feel bad... Then, he told me that because his parents are so sick, he feels like he can't be as joyous as he should be about this... Which made me feel even more bad... He said he's so psyched, but that thoughts about them are clouding our news.

TL, run, DON'T WALK, but RUN to the nearest book store and buy this: https://www.google.com/products/cat...=X&ei=1u5rTbyzOIvrgQeCvpTLCg&ved=0CDUQ8wIwAg#

I found my hubby felt a little left out when we were newly pregnant and so started ranting about random garbage too in the beginning. Buy that book helped so much b/c he felt like something was finally directed at HIM being a dad, not solely focused on us as the the mom, baby-maker-birther :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> And bras! Dear lordy! I don't even know what size to buy anymore! Used to be a 34A. Tried on a 34C the other day and could barely clasp the loosest hooks. How on earth can I be a 36C already? I don't feel like I've expanded much around my rib cage measurement... :shrug:

Wait, prior to pregnancy, you were a 34A???
are you sure?!?????????????

oh boy. I'm in trouble.

I was a 34 C prior to pregnancy (and I'm only 5'2" and a size 6)

and now i'm a 36 D!

YOU MEAN I'M GOING TO GET BIGGER PRIOR TO BREASTFEEDING??!!?!? :dohh:


----------



## tl682

Liz, thank you!! You rock!!


----------



## tl682

When did your BB's start growing?? I started as 34B and am still there, even though I think they are slightly bigger...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I know you dont want to know the sex, but what if there's some full-frontal shot and you find out??

When I told my Dr. early on that we didn't want to know the gender I said "unless the LO insists on showing it off during the scan." But she said they take keeping the gener a secret super seriously cause they love "mystery babies". She said the scan tech will look at the screen to make sure all the nether parts are covered, then tell us to look and go about the rest of our bone measuring and such. If the techs see they keep it to themselves and on't even make a note in my chart or anything. Apparently the docs in my practice kind of like surprise at delivery time too! :winkwink:

But if we do see for some reason, then so be it! 

Change of topic... we finally got the first coat of paint on the little monkey's room over the weekend. My in-laws bought us the crib and mattress we wanted which should be arriving in a week or so, and my mum bought us the changing table and bedding set we had on our registry. So by sometime next week I may have a proper nursery taking shape in my house! All the shopping has been murder, but I'm excited to see a nest for my little sparrow starting to come together. :)


----------



## elliot

Mine grew a lot early on, so I'm not sure if they'll get much bigger until after LO arrives and the milk comes in. I kind of hope not at this point, as I'd rather not keep on plopping down $$ for new bras!

I think it's different for everyone though, TL, just like the variance in when bumps start to show. I don't know how big any of us will get, but I've heard 2-3 cups sizes in total, including after the birth, is average. 

I tried on a B cup about a month ago and it was already full to capacity. Tried a C cup a week ago and it was comfy but still had a bit of room for more growth. I'm thinking that's my best bet at this point.

The increase in measurement around my ribcage is what surprised me though. I'm glad to hear you went from a 34 to a 36 early too Liz. Mkaes me feel better that I'm not just getting fat around the ribs with my 14 lb weight gain! :haha:


----------



## tl682

Cute, Elliot!! Can't wait to design ours. We're planning to find out the sex, and then take it from there...


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> When did your BB's start growing?? I started as 34B and am still there, even though I think they are slightly bigger...

I *think* about 10 weeks or so is when I started noticing a difference.
I felt suffocated in my normal bras.


----------



## liz_legend

Hubbies are not smart :)

so we bought a 2nd car yesterday (we traded in our SUV since we wouldn't be able to fit 3 dogs and a baby & lots of crap)

Hubby is so in love with the new car (as am I) that he posted pics on FB right away and changed his status to "commander" (that's the name of the model)

We talked about it on the drive home and decided not to tell anyone so that we could surprise his dad with it in our driveway since he's visiting tomorrow....
He'll like it too.

So I get home and go on FB and say to him "umm, you changed your status to commander?"

meek response from the kitchen: "yes.."

me: "and you posted a picture?!!?!?"

quiet followup from the kitchen: "yes.."

me: "what happened to not telling?!?!!?"

him: "i was excited and had done it before.... but I can delete it!!"

me: "nevermind, it's fine. you didn't specifically say we bought it... so people may just think you like the car"

-----

So, today, hubby is off and running errands. His dad calls him to discuss what time he'll be arriving (it's a somewhat long drive, 4 hrs)...

So his dad asks him, "so did you buy the commander?"

[email protected] hubby responds with "no, we were just looking at it"

So then he calls me at work to tell me what happened.

and I say, "umm, he asked you point blank! you should have said yes!"

hubby: "but I thought we wanted to surprise him!!!"

me: "you posted a picture of it on fb!!! he's on facebook too and obviously saw it!!!!!!!"

*silence*

hubby: "we'll surprise him when he pulls into our driveway and sees it tomorrow"

Face > insert palm :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







1298924055-picsay.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## elliot

You're right Liz... hubby's are funny critters! And they sure do love their cars! Sounds like yours got himself all knotted up in excitement :)

We're getting a new/used SUV too before LO arrives and DH can't wait....

.... boys....


----------



## liz_legend

oh neat Elliot!

We got the 2006 Jeep Commander.
It looks huge from the outside.. but is awesomeness on the inside!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

I am sorry for being MIA but I am trying to write a lot of essays for school.

Liz, that is so funny about your hubby and the Jeep. :rofl:

Elliot, I would be in a lot of trouble because I am a 38D. I really do not need to get any bigger:nope:.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Anne24

Ready

Nice to hear from you. Do you teach in a school or something?

Liz
Hubbies are so alike. Men will be men after all :D


----------



## tl682

I had the scariest dream last night, that I went to the bathroom, and there was blood all over. Clearly couldn't sleep after that. Which was just another addition to the insomnia that I have been having every night. I'm SO SLEEPY!!


----------



## liz_legend

I had crazy *ahem* dreams in the beginning... now they're more random and infrequent and only seldom *ahem* type of dreams.

TL, I think you were asking about this yesterday: https://webcache.googleusercontent....d=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## tl682

Thank you!! I was asking about that. I feel like mine haven't grown much, but it looks like they could pick up any day...


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody today??


----------



## liz_legend

I'm here.. no one else is talking though!


----------



## tl682

Anne, are you not charting this month??


----------



## sherylb

I am "supposed" to O tomorrow but I have creamy cm today and I know it should be watery so I am a bit concerned that I am not on schedule.


----------



## tl682

sherylb said:


> I am "supposed" to O tomorrow but I have creamy cm today and I know it should be watery so I am a bit concerned that I am not on schedule.

That used to happen to me all the time right before I oved.


----------



## Anne24

tl682 said:


> Anne, are you not charting this month??

No,I am not charting this cycle because I will be on a holiday from March 6th through 12th and I certainly dont want to carry thermometer with me:haha: Also the day I got my af last cycle my temp was 98.3 which is some what contradictory. So I thought of not temping this month at all. As far as this cycle goes, I ovulated on CD13/14 according to opk. So I am currently 6/7 dpo.


----------



## Anne24

Sheryl

Dont worry honey, you will be on schedule. I always get sticky, creamy cm before O. And I never get EWCM, all I get is a watery type on the day of O and a day or two after O.


----------



## liz_legend

creamy is still good, sheryl. I had it too I believe.


----------



## liz_legend

14 weeks :flower: just got our camera charger returned to us. now I can begin taking weekly pics!
 



Attached Files:







SDC10301.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tl682

Liz, when do you think you started to show??


----------



## liz_legend

Over the last week, I believe


----------



## sherylb

Looking good Liz! I can't decide whether I am up for bding tonight or if I would prefer to try again tomorrow. I think I will wait till about 2 hours from now and see what I think then. I am sure it will be either today or tomorrow as we are tired of bding every day. :(


----------



## liz_legend

Either tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## sherylb

I don't think either of those is happening. He brought up that we need to be NTNP not TTC right now until we are more sure of the job future.


----------



## liz_legend

that works too


----------



## tl682

Liz and Elliot, did you have pap smears done in your first prenatal visit??


----------



## liz_legend

ya, I'm 99% sure I did when I was like 8 weeks pregnant


----------



## elliot

Hi TL - No pap for me, nor any pelvic exam or anything. My Dr. only likes to do what's really necessary and she said since I'd had a full exam and pap within the past 2 years and had never had an abnormal result there really wasn't any hurry and we could do one at my post-natal exam instead (not immediately of course, but like 6 weeks post-natal).

Liz - Fantastic belly shot! You seem to be showing much higher than I was at 14 weeks. So much fun to see how different all the bellies grow in the "Your Bumps" threads :)

Anne - When do you leave for vacation?


----------



## Anne24

Elliot

I leave for my vacation on 6th, will be back on 12th. 8th happens to be our 3rd wedding anniversary and will bring it on in Vegas. I am due for af on 10th. Wouldn't it be wonderful if we got our BFP this cycle? I wish I were that lucky [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Anne24

Liz

Awwwwww so nice to see that bump. Have you started buying maternity clothes?


----------



## elliot

Anne24 said:


> Elliot
> 
> I leave for my vacation on 6th, will be back on 12th. 8th happens to be our 3rd wedding anniversary and will bring it on in Vegas. I am due for af on 10th. Wouldn't it be wonderful if we got our BFP this cycle? I wish I were that lucky [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Oh boy! That's so soon! Hoping you have so much fun you forget about AF all together until you come home and realize she stayed in Vegas! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> Liz
> 
> Awwwwww so nice to see that bump. Have you started buying maternity clothes?

I bought one maternity top :) and a whole bunch of just bigger tops so technically they aren't maternity wear.

but my FIL is visiting right now and they sent my b-day present with him. 2 maternity tops, 1 maternity pair of black pants, 1 maternity pair of jeans :)

they're too big right now but it's nice to have some clothes already for when I get there! I have to get them shortened though.. way too tall for me :)


----------



## Anne24

elliot said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Elliot
> 
> I leave for my vacation on 6th, will be back on 12th. 8th happens to be our 3rd wedding anniversary and will bring it on in Vegas. I am due for af on 10th. Wouldn't it be wonderful if we got our BFP this cycle? I wish I were that lucky [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Oh boy! That's so soon! Hoping you have so much fun you forget about AF all together until you come home and realize she stayed in Vegas! :hugs:Click to expand...

From Vegas we will be going to LA. So hoping af is busy sun bathing in the beaches of LA for the next 9months :haha:


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Liz
> 
> Awwwwww so nice to see that bump. Have you started buying maternity clothes?
> 
> I bought one maternity top :) and a whole bunch of just bigger tops so technically they aren't maternity wear.
> 
> but my FIL is visiting right now and they sent my b-day present with him. 2 maternity tops, 1 maternity pair of black pants, 1 maternity pair of jeans :)
> 
> they're too big right now but it's nice to have some clothes already for when I get there! I have to get them shortened though.. way too tall for me :)Click to expand...

Wow that's quite a lot of birthday presents Liz:blush: Enjoy!!


----------



## tl682

Anne, we will miss you while you are away, but FXed for great news when you come back!!

Elliot, my dr wants to do a pap smear and cultures, even though I had the pap last March and the culture in 2009 (it's for std's, but I have been with the same guy for years!!). So, when I asked that they not be done, because I'm scared to have an internal exam done, they told me it was required by the hospital. I'll have to look that up... It sounds strange...


----------



## liz_legend

It's totally normal TL.

I have had yearly paps & STD tests and when I got pregnant I was like "still?!?!?", my doc just laughed and said "yes, it's for your own good" :)

This actually was the appointment when my hubby was in the room for the first time and as I was lying down, he was sitting beside me and once the doctor started the exam, he reached for my hand and started *squeezing *it with this *look of pain on his face*! HAHAHAHA, it made me want to laugh so hard.. so I just said to him, "honey, it's not so bad, you know I have been doing this every year since I turned 18, right?" 

The doctor was amused too :)

You'd think it would be extra uncomfortable, but it wasnt.. just normal. SHe'll also push up from inside and between your abs so she can get a good feel of how big your uterus is... Just try not to flex :)


----------



## tl682

Liz, did it make you bleed at all?? It's just that I read all these accts of women online who bled after, and then some had MC's like 2 days later... What's that about??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, did it make you bleed at all?? It's just that I read all these accts of women online who bled after, and then some had MC's like 2 days later... What's that about??

I didn't spot at all... And if you remember, my doctor saw a small bleed inside my uterus a few weeks later on an ultrasound (unconnected - I assure you, the doctor did not go that FAR during the exam :haha:)

So even with being pre-disposed to "bleeding" because of my subchorionic hematoma, I didn't bleed at all after the exam or anytime thereafter.

Don't worry about it hun.

If you're concerned, talk to your doctor about your worries.:flower:


----------



## tl682

I talked to my dr yesterday about it, and she basically told me that I was being silly, and that if those women MCed after the pap, then they would have MCed regardless... Well, if many people do it, and they turn out all right, then I'll do it, too...


----------



## liz_legend

well, the only thing I can say is, I don't like that the doctor basically told you that you were being *silly*


----------



## tl682

Well, she said it in a nice way, not an annoying way, so I wasn't mad!! It was more like, "honey, you need to relax, everything will be fine."


----------



## liz_legend

Better pic hubby took last night :flower:
Oh, and yes, I realize it would have helped if I didn't put my arms in front of the curve of my back. I know for next time!!

Come on ladies! Get on that BD'ing train!
We need more pregger ladies in this thread!!!!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







030411073651a.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Anne24

That's a lovely bump Liz:baby:


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks Anne!
I'm still hiding it at worrk with very drapey tops and shawls!


----------



## sherylb

liz_legend said:


> Come on ladies! Get on that BD'ing train!
> We need more pregger ladies in this thread!!!!! :flower:

We have done as much as we can this month. I don't really care about the very last day as the day before was suppose to be the magic day.


----------



## liz_legend

Good.. now go lie down! :)


----------



## tl682

Liz, love your bump!! DH has been taking pictures every Saturday of my profile, but it looks the same every week... Which is not surprising at this point!!


----------



## liz_legend

TL, I literally only started showing like a week to 9 or 10 days ago!

And some women don't start showing til like week 18 or 20!


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Thanks Anne!
> I'm still hiding it at worrk with very drapey tops and shawls!

:haha:


----------



## Anne24

Ok ladies I will be mia from 6th through 12th. Will miss bnb for sure, its almost become a habit now. I wont log in tomorrow as will be busy with packing and also have an appointment for a hair cut. 

Sheryl

I somehow have a hunch you are going to be BFP no 4 for this thread this month. Here's keeping my FXed.


----------



## sherylb

I hope so. Waiting in about a 2 hour line to get a replacement license.


----------



## sherylb

How sad. Everyone I was chart-stalking except 1 person is pregnant now. It's only been a month.


----------



## tl682

Anne, have so much fun!! Can't wait to hear about it when you get back!!


----------



## tl682

All right, so, my first scan is on Tuesday, and I'm so scared... What if there's something wrong??


----------



## liz_legend

Nothing will be wrong!!!
You'll get to hear the heartbeat!
Take your SO!!!


----------



## elliot

TL - I got nervous for my first scan too, except mine was at 11 weeks! I kept thinking... what if it's juts been my imagination all this time? But nope! There was a little bean on the screen! So much fun! I hope you and your DH have fun with it too :)

Sheryl & Anne - Keeping fingers crossed for both of you guys this month!

Liz - Lovely bumpage! I'm mostly still hiding mine at work too, though it's getting hard and hiding it makes me look like I've just gotten super chubby :haha:. I work with a few people who think pregnancy is really gross though, and it makes me feel bashful about my bump.

In other news... baby is moving all the time now, and I am loving it! DH even got to feel a little kick over the weekend, though he's jealous to feel more :)

And I bought a few maternity items over the weekend finally! 
--A pair of lightweight kahki casual pants at Kohls for $20
--Two short sleeved shirts at Old Navy for $12/each
--A pair of brown work slacks at Motherhood for $20

Now I just need to find a top to match the work slacks. (And dear God I still need to buy a new bra!) This Thursday after my 20 week scan I'm driving the hour to an all maternity consignment shop I keep hearing raves reviews about. Hoping I can get a few dresses, a pair of jeans, and a few more tops there. :happydance: This baby needs some space!

This week I turn 20 weeks and weight gain is still stalled at 14 lbs total. I'm actually starting to approach the normal range on BabyCenters PG weight gain chart! Woo Hoo! :winkwink:


----------



## tl682

Thank you, girls!! I will feel so much better when I see that baby on there!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, that's amazing that the baby is moving so much. Can't wait to feel that. Sounds like you got some great buys!!


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, why have you not posted a bump pic yet!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Elliot, why have you not posted a bump pic yet!!!!! :hugs:

I'm sorry Liz... I've just been busy/lazy. Haven't taken a new bump pic since week 14 or 16, and havne't moved any of the old ones from my camera to computer yet. :wacko:

I know I need to take a new one this weekend cause my belly has grown a bunch. I'll try to remember to move it to my computer so I can post it. :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

take it with your cell phone otherwise!


----------



## tl682

Yes, post one or two :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have been MiA. Life is moving and I think I am still stuck somewhere else. LOL

Liz, I love your bump pic. I always thought you your hair would be auburn. IDK why I just did.:haha:

TL, I hope the doc visit was a good one let us know.

Elliot, good deals on preggo wear. I still have some from before I MCed. I may give them away. 

Afm, I finally had a cycle since mc. So we are back to :sex: all day. LOL I will check on you beautiful ladies later.


----------



## tl682

Had my scan today, and the baby looks perfect!! We both cried in there -- Me, when I saw it on the screen, and DH right after it was over. Baby looked like a kidney bean. Heart beat was 173. Love the baby!! It was an amazing day. Elliot and Liz, did you see your baby move around at your first ultrasound?? I feel like ours didn't move at all.


----------



## sherylb

Sounds great!!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Had my scan today, and the baby looks perfect!! We both cried in there -- Me, when I saw it on the screen, and DH right after it was over. Baby looked like a kidney bean. Heart beat was 173. Love the baby!! It was an amazing day. Elliot and Liz, did you see your baby move around at your first ultrasound?? I feel like ours didn't move at all.

no hun, baby only moved at 12 week ultrasound for me


----------



## tl682

Thank you -- It made me concerned. We also didn't SEE the heart beat, we just HEARD it. Why do some people get to see it??


----------



## elliot

Ready - Glad to hear you and DH have gotten back to active TTCing. Keeping fingers crossed for you... you've got some good luck coming to you I think, and well-deserved! :hugs: I wouldn't give away those Mat clothes yet. They're so expensive to rebuy, and you just never know when you might need 'em. :winkwink:

Liz - You are so funny!!! :haha: As if I have a cell phone that can take pictures. I just got a tracfone about 2 months ago because my mum was worrired about me out driving in the snow without being able to contact anybody in an emergency. I don't even use the voicemail on it. :)

TL - My little one flopped about and waved its arm at my first scan, but I was already 11 weeks along and measuring almost 12 weeks, so it was much later than yours. Sounds like yours went beautifully! So happy for you :flower:

I've been a bit wiped out with a cold past few days. Starting to feel better though and really excited for my 20 week scan tomorrow. :happydance: Can't believe how much baby has been moving, kept me from falling asleep last night cause I just couldn't stop being amazed with every little flip and kick :)


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, you live in the middle of no where and you don't have a cell phone attached to your hip!?!!?!?!? I would implode!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Elliot, you live in the middle of no where and you don't have a cell phone attached to your hip!?!!?!?!? I would implode!

Liz, you crack me up :winkwink:

You got me thinking, what would I implode without?
--my car... you can't get anywhere without a car where I live, though I actually do have a little general store, pizzeria and library about 1.5-2 miles from my house, so can walk or ride my bike there in nice weather. I live not too far from the very small "downtown" of a very small town.
--my space... I need to be able to step out of my house and see trees and such instead of seeing people and pavement and buildings
--good food... I love to cook and eat :)


----------



## tl682

Elliot, I dont know how you do it... If I dont look at my cell phone every 5 minutes, I dont know what to do...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

TL, I am so glad that your appointment went well. That is a good heartbeat. 

Elliot, thanks so much for the kind words. But I am with Liz and TL no cellphone. OMG I feel naked without my phone. But I bet it is very peaceful were you live.

I think I am due to O this coming week so if I am not on here this weekend you know why.


----------



## tl682

Get that eggy, girl!!


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> I think I am due to O this coming week so if I am not on here this weekend you know why.

 :haha: :haha: :haha:
go get 'em!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Does any of my preggo moms know what they are having? Just wondering.


----------



## elliot

ready4onemore said:


> Does any of my preggo moms know what they are having? Just wondering.

I just had my 20 week scan yesterday, and we're having....


A BABY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

We're keeping it a surprise, so we won't know for another 20 weeks or so. Sometimes I think boy and sometimes I think girl, but I'll be so delighted either way. 

Hope you have a great weekend, Ready! An egg-catchin' great weekend! :winkwink:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## elliot

Here's our newest ultrasound pic. :cloud9: I think it looks like a girl profile, but I'm rubbish at gender guessing based on scans.
 



Attached Files:







Second Baby Scan 1 & 2.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Does any of my preggo moms know what they are having? Just wondering.

I'm hoping I get lucky and they tell us on Monday! (but I'll be only 16 weeks......) :wacko:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Here's our newest ultrasound pic. :cloud9: I think it looks like a girl profile, but I'm rubbish at gender guessing based on scans.

Holy crap!!!!!!!
Awesome pic!!!!!!!!!

Baby's 16 cm already??!?!? :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

take a bump pic!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to examine your profile for my own sanity to see how big I'm going to get ;)


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> Here's our newest ultrasound pic. :cloud9: I think it looks like a girl profile, but I'm rubbish at gender guessing based on scans.
> 
> Holy crap!!!!!!!
> Awesome pic!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Baby's 16 cm already??!?!? :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Liz! :cloud9:

Yup... baby's growing like crazy! :happydance: They said LO weighs about 15oz now... almost a pound already!

Doc also said I'm due to pop some more again in the next few weeks and put on some more weight. I'm still holding at 14 lbs gain ATM, but have been hungry as a hippo! 

Will try really hard to take a bump pic again this weekend. Almost took one last night, but was too tuckered and just fell into bed.

In other news... got my "coming home from hospital" pants yesterday! :) Heard you should have dark and comfy pants as you'll probably make a mess of them and still feel quite tender for the ride home. Got a pair of cute and comfy yoga/sweat pants at Old Navy on clearance yesterday for $9/ea!!! :happydance: Got a pair in grey and one in black. So nice to have comfy hangaround pants again, as I had outgrown all mine. These can sit just below my belly and should last me to the end.

Other shopping news... Old Navy has some sun dresses cut high under the bodice and flowing below. They're not Matwear, but I think they'll fit like Matwear and they're going on sale on Sat only for $9/ea. I'm there!


----------



## elliot

And Liz & TL... you guys haven't reported any symptoms lately. How are you ladies feeling? Growing a lot yet?

I'm so silly. I've gotten used to my big belly and keep thinking it hasn't really changed much. :dohh: Yesterday tried on some of my spring A-line skirts thinking I could just hang them below my belly... Ummmm, No. :wacko: They're made to fit at my waist (which apparently used to be WAY smaller than I remember :haha:), they do not fit at my hips!


----------



## liz_legend

Thx for the Old Navy tips! I'm going to drag hubby there now on Saturday!!!!!!!!

So Elliot, when did you pop first? Or visibly start showing?
I'm still hiding at work (except from my immediate boss & coworker) but the Department managers & Directors etc don't know yet.

There's a downsizing exercise taking place and they just announced this week and they'll be letting those know who is "safe" & "unsafe" in 4-5 weeks.

I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to be able to hide til then :nope: I'm not too hopeful!

Oh, and btw, I'll make hubby take another bump pic tonight (around 10pm when he gets home) to get an updated look. The pic I previously posted looks much "worse" to me than I feel so I'm thinking it was more bloating that has since dissipated. Also, I haven't gained anything yet so am still at -8 lbs!


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> And Liz & TL... you guys haven't reported any symptoms lately. How are you ladies feeling? Growing a lot yet?
> 
> I'm so silly. I've gotten used to my big belly and keep thinking it hasn't really changed much. :dohh: Yesterday tried on some of my spring A-line skirts thinking I could just hang them below my belly... Ummmm, No. :wacko: They're made to fit at my waist (which apparently used to be WAY smaller than I remember :haha:), they do not fit at my hips!

awwww, that sounds funny :)

I'm torn between wanting to get a bump b/c I think it'll be "funny".. Don't ask me why :haha:

and not wanting a bump for another 5 weeks because of work and not wanting a "biased" decision on whether I should be part of the "improved" dept post downsizing.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> So Elliot, when did you pop first? Or visibly start showing?
> I'm still hiding at work (except from my immediate boss & coworker) but the Department managers & Directors etc don't know yet.
> 
> There's a downsizing exercise taking place and they just announced this week and they'll be letting those know who is "safe" & "unsafe" in 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to be able to hide til then :nope: I'm not too hopeful!
> 
> Oh, and btw, I'll make hubby take another bump pic tonight (around 10pm when he gets home) to get an updated look. The pic I previously posted looks much "worse" to me than I feel so I'm thinking it was more bloating that has since dissipated. Also, I haven't gained anything yet so am still at -8 lbs!

I started popping pretty early, but since I was just wearing my regular clothes lots of people said you couldn't start to tell until like 15-16 weeks. But even now, at 20 weeks, if I just wear regular and kind of baggy clothes I could get away with just looking like I've gained weight and not necessarily PG. Mat clotehs make it instantly obvious, but also tend to be more flattering. So you may be able to get away with it if you're willing to look frumpy at work? :winkwink: Especially since you haven't gained any weight yet.

And how did you end up -8lbs? Did you have a lot of vomiting early on? Are you feeling better now? I sure hope so. :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> So Elliot, when did you pop first? Or visibly start showing?
> I'm still hiding at work (except from my immediate boss & coworker) but the Department managers & Directors etc don't know yet.
> 
> There's a downsizing exercise taking place and they just announced this week and they'll be letting those know who is "safe" & "unsafe" in 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to be able to hide til then :nope: I'm not too hopeful!
> 
> Oh, and btw, I'll make hubby take another bump pic tonight (around 10pm when he gets home) to get an updated look. The pic I previously posted looks much "worse" to me than I feel so I'm thinking it was more bloating that has since dissipated. Also, I haven't gained anything yet so am still at -8 lbs!
> 
> I started popping pretty early, but since I was just wearing my regular clothes lots of people said you couldn't start to tell until like 15-16 weeks. But even now, at 20 weeks, if I just wear regular and kind of baggy clothes I could get away with just looking like I've gained weight and not necessarily PG. Mat clotehs make it instantly obvious, but also tend to be more flattering. So you may be able to get away with it if you're willing to look frumpy at work? :winkwink: Especially since you haven't gained any weight yet.
> 
> And how did you end up -8lbs? Did you have a lot of vomiting early on? Are you feeling better now? I sure hope so. :hugs:Click to expand...

Okay, that gives me some hope!

I'm wearing lots of shawls at the office and only look slightly frumpy like I have a small belly... but since I sit at a desk about 90% of the day, that helps too...

I have no clue how I managed to lose 8 lbs! I have NOT THROWN UP ONCE STILL! Hubby says my portion sizes have gotten a touch smaller.. but still, 8 lbs?! And I don't exercise! and I sleep all the time after I get home or watch tv!

I'm 5'2" and used to weigh 130 and now weigh 122 lbs.

Friends say that you can see it on my face. Like my cheeks are slightly less full but it's not like I look unhealthy or anything since I'm still in the "normal" weight range.

I am going to talk to my doc about it on monday. She wasn't concerned at 12 weeks but we'll see how she feels at 16wks when I weigh 2 lbs less than I did a month ago. (She was okay being -6 lbs at the appt at 12 weeks and said I should gain a lb or two soon).


----------



## elliot

Oh Liz! I know what happened...

I gained my weight and yours! :haha:

Seriously though, hope all is well at next Dr. appt. I'm sure everything's fine as lots of ladies lose in early pregnancy and end up just fine. Hopefully you can get a peek at the gender too :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

I wanna know the gender!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

elliot said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Does any of my preggo moms know what they are having? Just wondering.
> 
> I just had my 20 week scan yesterday, and we're having....
> 
> 
> A BABY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We're keeping it a surprise, so we won't know for another 20 weeks or so. Sometimes I think boy and sometimes I think girl, but I'll be so delighted either way.
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend, Ready! An egg-catchin' great weekend! :winkwink:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Elliot, you are so funny. But I like surprises too. My DH does want to be surprise. 

Liz, I hope they can manage to let you know too. Keep us posted.

I am very sleepy today. I went to bed early but I have been sleepy all week for whatever reason.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> And Liz & TL... you guys haven't reported any symptoms lately. How are you ladies feeling? Growing a lot yet?
> 
> I'm so silly. I've gotten used to my big belly and keep thinking it hasn't really changed much. :dohh: Yesterday tried on some of my spring A-line skirts thinking I could just hang them below my belly... Ummmm, No. :wacko: They're made to fit at my waist (which apparently used to be WAY smaller than I remember :haha:), they do not fit at my hips!

Elliot, LOVE your scan pictures!! I actually used to think you would be having a boy, but I'm changing to girl :)

Well, my preggie symptoms have gotten less -- I threw up for the first time early this week, but then I haven't been nauseous much at all for the rest of the week. I have been having some lower back pain, but I think that's because I have been at some conference for the last couple of days and just sitting in one place so long each day... 

BUT, the strangest thing happened. On Wednesday night, I found a painful little lump under my left arm, like a swollen lymph node. I didn't think much of it, because I have had those before under my right arm in the past, once in a while, but this morning when I woke up my whole left underarm was very swollen, and the lump was still painful. So, I called the dr, and she said to see how it is on Monday, and if it's still there, then I should come in for her to look at it. She didn't seem too concerned. Elliot or Liz, have you had this at all??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> BUT, the strangest thing happened. On Wednesday night, I found a painful little lump under my left arm, like a swollen lymph node. I didn't think much of it, because I have had those before under my right arm in the past, once in a while, but this morning when I woke up my whole left underarm was very swollen, and the lump was still painful. So, I called the dr, and she said to see how it is on Monday, and if it's still there, then I should come in for her to look at it. She didn't seem too concerned. Elliot or Liz, have you had this at all??

I had a lump like that removed more on my left breast when I was 13. It turned out it was just a lymph node.

So it probably is something like that.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> BUT, the strangest thing happened. On Wednesday night, I found a painful little lump under my left arm, like a swollen lymph node. I didn't think much of it, because I have had those before under my right arm in the past, once in a while, but this morning when I woke up my whole left underarm was very swollen, and the lump was still painful. So, I called the dr, and she said to see how it is on Monday, and if it's still there, then I should come in for her to look at it. She didn't seem too concerned. Elliot or Liz, have you had this at all??
> 
> I had a lump like that removed more on my left breast when I was 13. It turned out it was just a lymph node.
> 
> So it probably is something like that.Click to expand...

I had the same thing a few years ago, except mine was also a benign tumor. It popped up over night, and it ended up being breast tissue that grew too fast and had no where to go but pop out the side of my boob/lower arm pit. It was a side effect to birth control and too many hormones.

So its possibly something like that. Mine wasn't life threatening but I had it removed because it caused me pain.


----------



## tl682

Sometimes before my period comes, I get this under my right arm, but it usually goes away in like a day. This has lasted since Wednesday... I still have it today, so I think that I will go into the dr on Monday and see what she has to say. 

I read that, since this is actually about the time in pregnancy that milk starts being produced, that this sometimes happens as a result of backed-up milk glands... Not sure, but that could be what it is.

I do think, though, that it's something to do with the pregnancy, because it would be too coincidental that it would just pop up after I get pregnant...

Heather, what's happening with DH and MIL??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Heather, what's happening with DH and MIL??

She's still in the hospital. She was refusing to eat so that slowed down the healing so they had to put a feeding tube through her nose that goes straight into her intestines. She's finally getting that she NEEDS to eat. If she doesn't eat, blood count doesn't go up, if blood count doesn't go up, she doesn't have energy to move, if she can't move then she can't use the bathroom on her own/get rid of the cathater, and if she can't go to the bathroom on her own, she can't go home. So she's finally realizing that it all starts with EATING lol.

I'm starting to get stressed and last week I broke down crying because I had been spending day and night at the hospital since SIL was back in chicago and DH was back at work. DH took a leave from work so he won't be going back til May 1st unless we just really need the money before then.

Three days after MIL's surgery our toilet over flowed in our master bath and flooded our bedroom, which also caused damage to the downstairs (thankfully our bedroom is above the garage so downstairs damage is contained to the garage) So now insurance is d!*&ing around on us and taking their sweet time to get us the money to fix it. So we are currently using the guest bedroom and guest bath, which is not easy when you live with other people.

I've been reading everyones updates, I just havn't had the time to post. So sorry I've been MIA :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

We understand Heather.  I hope MIL starts eating again so everything can go back to normal. I think we all hate hospitals.


----------



## sherylb

Since I am the only one charting now anybody checked out my chart recently??


----------



## liz_legend

Looks good Sheryl...


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, I agree, it looks good.

I had some spotting today... Lasted for like two hours, just brown when I wiped. Dr said to keep my legs up, and then to come in on Tuesday for another ultrasound. She said it's common, but she needs to make sure that everything is all right... I'm freaking out... The last two times I went to the bathroom, the spotting wasn't there anymore, so I'm happy about that, but I'm scared about the fact that I had the spotting earlier.


----------



## elliot

Sorry to hear that you're having some spotting that's worrying you TL. I'm sure everything will be just fine though! Your first ultrasound looked good, right? You just take care and rub that belly and send all your warm, welcoming, positive vibes to that little bean in your belly. :hugs:

Heather - Geez... when it rains it pours huh? So sorry to hear MIL is struggling. Then to have your toilet flood on top of everything :wacko: You are definitely due for some R&R and a big patch of good luck when all this is over. :hugs:

Sheryl - You're 12 DPO! Are you planning on testing soon? I don't know much about charts, but yours looks good to me, and way different from lat month. Fingers crossed for you! :flower:

In my little world - had a good weekend. Mostly over my cold now. DH got our crib all put together and my mum found me a beautiful bedding set, so we've got the nursery about half put together now, just need to repaint our old wooden bureau, get some room-darkening blinds, and figure out what, if anything, we want to hang on the walls. Also put the second coat of paint on the walls over the weekend, so that's all done except for touching up the trim. In-laws came over to see the nursery and have dinner last night. MIL was so excited she was just about crying at seeing the crib and all. It was fun.


----------



## sherylb

My lp grows 2 days every month. Bfn this morning. I was uncomfortable and couldnt sleep so I tested at 330.


----------



## elliot

sherylb said:


> My lp grows 2 days every month. Bfn this morning. I was uncomfortable and couldnt sleep so I tested at 330.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Heather9603

Yes r& r is much needed right now! I think when sil visits in two weeks we will take off for a weekend out of town. We were thinking Chicago cuz we could go stay at their apartment for free, but they don't have a guest room and dh isn't too keen on doing the deed in his sisters bed! Haha. But we love Nashville, tn and havnt been in years so we might go there and get a fancy hotel downtown.


----------



## tl682

I agree -- Go to Nashville!! I think that you should get far away from any thoughts of his family, and that includes sleeping in her bed!!

My spotting has stopped, but I have this intens lower back pain...


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> My lp grows 2 days every month. Bfn this morning. I was uncomfortable and couldnt sleep so I tested at 330.

Hve you tried Soy-Iso?


----------



## liz_legend

So I had my 16 week appt yesterday. Basically our doc asked us if we had questions, suggested we start looking into birthing classes, and listened to my LO's heartrate with the doppler (which I totally could have just skipped since we do it at home! :haha:)

Our 1st testing for DS came back at 1:10,000 which is like 93% accurate and I got another blood draw yesterday which will retest it to make the test become 98% accurate and she expects to get the same odds which is great.

Oh, and my total weight gain? ONE WHOLE POUND! :haha:


----------



## elliot

Congrats on a good Dr. visit, Liz. Sounds like everything is going just great. :flower:

I'm down in the dumps today. Just feeling overwhelmed about work stuff and how complicated work is making this whole having a baby thing. Seems like it's a common enough occurance that they should have a pretty clear process & benefits... why does it have to be so frustrating and complex? Wish my work and boss were more supportive. I'm realizing now that it's not a very family friendly place :(


----------



## Heather9603

Has Sheryl tested this morning??? Btw, if you wonder why your cross hairs went from solid to dotted it's cuz you recorded fertile cm today. :)


----------



## Heather9603

Soooo Dh and I decided not to go to Nashville. We instead got some cheap tickets to fly to Rhode Island and visit my bestie! We are both SO excited! We were there in June for her wedding and it was the first time we had both gone and we just loved it. Dh became really good friends with my friends hubby. Granted we will be staying at their place, so still not full privacy. But it will be worth it to go somewhere that we really enjoy! I can't wait! Going in 9 days!


----------



## tl682

Liz, that's great!!

Elliot, what exactly are the benefits that they give you for maternity?? So sorry it's so annoying.


----------



## tl682

Heather9603 said:


> Soooo Dh and I decided not to go to Nashville. We instead got some cheap tickets to fly to Rhode Island and visit my bestie! We are both SO excited! We were there in June for her wedding and it was the first time we had both gone and we just loved it. Dh became really good friends with my friends hubby. Granted we will be staying at their place, so still not full privacy. But it will be worth it to go somewhere that we really enjoy! I can't wait! Going in 9 days!

I love it there!! My DH went to college in RI, so sometimes he takes me for the weekend to hang out.


----------



## sherylb

What does soy iso do? Not worried about crosshairs. Cm is very obvious w. Twice today I felt af coming and it was nothing. No sign of blood.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Elliot, what exactly are the benefits that they give you for maternity?? So sorry it's so annoying.

I can't seem to figure out what they offer... that's the problem. :wacko: I met with HR and thought I understood some of it, but now I'm hearing something different from my boss.

It seems like you can maybe get 6 weeks of leave at 2/3 your normal salary, but they can disapprove you for that and I can't seem to find out what the criteria are. 

Then you can maybe take accrued sick time, but only if you didn't take the 6 weeks of 2/3 pay and only if you're "approved". (Still don't know what that means or what's required).

Then you can maybe take accrued vacation time in place of, or on top of, your 2/3 paid leave. But only... wait for it... if you're approved. ??

The only thing that seems for sure is that you can take the 12 weeks of unpaid leave required by the Family Medical Leave Act, but even then my employee handbook seems to say they can choose not to reinstate you after the 12 weeks are up if they think it will be an "economic hardship" to do so. WTF does that mean? :shrug:


----------



## elliot

Yay Heather for taking a fun trip! I hope you and DH get all kinds of R&R and time to reconnect :)


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Elliot, what exactly are the benefits that they give you for maternity?? So sorry it's so annoying.
> 
> I can't seem to figure out what they offer... that's the problem. :wacko: I met with HR and thought I understood some of it, but now I'm hearing something different from my boss.
> 
> It seems like you can maybe get 6 weeks of leave at 2/3 your normal salary, but they can disapprove you for that and I can't seem to find out what the criteria are.
> 
> Then you can maybe take accrued sick time, but only if you didn't take the 6 weeks of 2/3 pay and only if you're "approved". (Still don't know what that means or what's required).
> 
> Then you can maybe take accrued vacation time in place of, or on top of, your 2/3 paid leave. But only... wait for it... if you're approved. ??
> 
> The only thing that seems for sure is that you can take the 12 weeks of unpaid leave required by the Family Medical Leave Act, but even then my employee handbook seems to say they can choose not to reinstate you after the 12 weeks are up if they think it will be an "economic hardship" to do so. WTF does that mean? :shrug:Click to expand...

Are you serious?? I dont even think the last part that you wrote is legal!! 

How long have you worked there?? Are there any other women that have had babies in the last year or two??


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Are you serious?? I dont even think the last part that you wrote is legal!!
> 
> How long have you worked there?? Are there any other women that have had babies in the last year or two??

I've worked here for almost 6 years now and have had stellar performance reviews and 2 promotions. That's what makes this feel like a slap in the face now. :nope:

My office is very tiny and is part of a larger organization. I know some women in the larger organization have had babies in the last 2 years. 

But unfortunately there seems to be some bad blood between the offices and ours is the new kid on the block and not very well liked by those at the top, so sometimes it feels we get treated differently. I'm not sure that I could get "approved" for the same benefits those others ladies have gotten...


----------



## Heather9603

Tickets are booked! I can't wait to see my bestie. I havn't seen her since June. Plus I had made her a collar for her new dog, which has pineapples on it (which is her favorite fruit and her and her mom both decorate with pineapples) She knew I made a collar but has NO idea what it looks like! I was going to mail it to her but I'm so excited for her to see it in person!


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> What does soy iso do? Not worried about crosshairs. Cm is very obvious w. Twice today I felt af coming and it was nothing. No sign of blood.

Fixes your LP length and gives you a stronger egg. You only have to take it for like 5 days at the beginning-ish of your cycle


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Are you serious?? I dont even think the last part that you wrote is legal!!
> 
> How long have you worked there?? Are there any other women that have had babies in the last year or two??
> 
> I've worked here for almost 6 years now and have had stellar performance reviews and 2 promotions. That's what makes this feel like a slap in the face now. :nope:
> 
> My office is very tiny and is part of a larger organization. I know some women in the larger organization have had babies in the last 2 years.
> 
> But unfortunately there seems to be some bad blood between the offices and ours is the new kid on the block and not very well liked by those at the top, so sometimes it feels we get treated differently. I'm not sure that I could get "approved" for the same benefits those others ladies have gotten...Click to expand...

Could you ask one of your well connected work friends who knows someone who has been pregnant and gone through all this before to have lunch (your treat!) with you both so you can get the low-down??


----------



## sherylb

liz_legend said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> What does soy iso do? Not worried about crosshairs. Cm is very obvious w. Twice today I felt af coming and it was nothing. No sign of blood.
> 
> Fixes your LP length and gives you a stronger egg. You only have to take it for like 5 days at the beginning-ish of your cycleClick to expand...

My LP is long enough now though, I just want it to be steady and the same amount of days every month. This cycle may end up being 34 days instead of the 33 that is predictable. About 5 times today I have felt flow and gone to check and it was just CM. I have checked for blood in my area and nothing.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, you planning to test tomorrow??


----------



## sherylb

I don't know. I only have 1 more test but I really don't want to test. Friday for sure if I haven't started.

Supposed to go to the beach Saturday and not sure I will be able to enjoy it atm.


----------



## elliot

Morning everyone!

Heather - Happy vacationing!

Sheryl - Any more news yet on AF? FXd!

Everybody else - I woke up feeling much better this morning. New day, lovely sunrise, fresh mood... screw the suckers! I'm going to try not to let anymore work stuff make me all anxious and worried when I should be focused on staying positive and happy and growing this little baby! :) I'm going to start looking for other PT or telecommute positions for after baby arrives. May look into teaching some Adult Education courses again.

Hope everybody is having a good day too!


----------



## sherylb

I am expecting a :bfp: next time I test. Temp is back up. No af in sight.


----------



## elliot

sherylb said:


> I am expecting a :bfp: next time I test. Temp is back up. No af in sight.

Oh Sheryl how exciting! Temp spike looks good! Keeping fingers crossed this is the lucky cycle! :thumbup: Keep us updated!


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> I am expecting a :bfp: next time I test. Temp is back up. No af in sight.

oooh, I looked at yours and then I had to go back and compare it to what mine looked like when I got my :bfp: (you can still see it in my siggy)

I really hope this is it!! :flower:
Keep us posted!

You're going to be going to the bathroom like a crazy woman today at any hint of moisture! hahaha


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Elliot, if you are on FMLA they cannot fire you. It is to protect your job. My degree and training is HRM. I choose this field because I hate when people try to take advantage of people because they don't fully know or understand. I will look up all the laws and rules and try to get back with you but I am sure it is the same across the board. 

Heather, yay for taking a trip. I am going skiing this Friday. I never been. I am from Texas so we don't get much snow and right now it is almost 80 degress.

TL, how are you feeling? 

Liz, did they tell you if they could see the gender of your baby? If you said it please forgive me.


----------



## sherylb

Liz already been once at work. :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Hi Ready! You're skiing trip sounds like a blast! Hope you have a ton of fun. I've never been a good skiier... just too uncoordinated I guess, snowboarding was much eaiser for me cause I didn't have to worry about crossing my skis!... but it's all fun regardless :)

And thanks for the FMLA tip. Does it matter that my position is not a union position?

And OMG to 80 degress right now! It's been grey and cold for so long here that when the sun came out yesterday and the temps got to the mid-40s I laid in my backyard on a lawnchair in my wintercoat with a blanket just to feel the warm sun on my face. Can't wait for some warmer spring weather round here.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Liz, did they tell you if they could see the gender of your baby? If you said it please forgive me.

We didn't even do an ultrasound this time!!!

We both thought we were going to have one.. and the Doctor came in and asked if we had any questions.. and I said "are we having an ultrasound today? Because this isn't the room that has all that equipment..."

She smiled and said, no, today we will just listen to the heartbeat and you'll have your ultrasound next month.

Then my DH said, "oh, just on the doppler? Because we have one at home"

and She laughed and said, "oh, so this really isn't that exciting then, huh?" :haha:

Then we just talked about other stuff. Talked about my lack of weight gain (which she was happy/fine with)...

Then she told us to start looking into birthing classes at the hospital and registering for those..

and that was that!

----

So I don't know if you all remember, but I've been somewhat anxious about my job situation at work and not knowing if I was going to be part of the downsized few in the department. Hence hiding my flabby tummy.... 

Well, I was just told *I'M SAFE*!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Liz already been once at work. :hugs:

That day before I found out, I think I went like every 1.5 hours!
Everyone else was laughing at me here!! :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Great news about your job Liz! :hugs: Now you can stop worrying and start wearing all your cute new maternity stuff that shows off the bump :happydance:


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Great news about your job Liz! :hugs: Now you can stop worrying and start wearing all your cute new maternity stuff that shows off the bump :happydance:

I still want to wait a bit (hold off for another 2 weeks) so that I'm not so fresh in their head :flower: then I'll tell them about the :baby:


----------



## tl682

Elliot, it's totally illegal what they do at your job... I agree to look for another mom-friendly one. Happy to hear you are feeling better today :thumbup:

Read, it's 80 in TX?? Wow!! It's like 40 in New York. 

I'm just feeling very anxious. Had these aches all night long, and I kept wondering what they were... Woke up DH at 3 am, and we were up for like an hour, with him trying to calm me down. 

Have so much fun skiing!!

Sheryl, FXed for you, honey!!


----------



## tl682

Liz, yaaaaay regarding work!!


----------



## tl682

I have serious bumb envy these days. I thought I would pop early, since I'm so petite, but I feel like I look smaller than last week!! Arg!! Give me some pop-age!!


----------



## Anne24

Hello ladies

I am back from my vacation and it was wonderful to say the least. Only af arrived right on time to spoil my mood. So we move on to cycle#8 OMG even typing this freaks me out. Dont know what the future has in store for me...I have booked an appointment with my doctor in end May to see if any thing is wrong with me...I remain awake at nights these days, its probably the stress thats getting on to me.

Sheryl
Fingers crossed that at least you get a BFP this month. A bfp in this thread is due now.

Ready
Yayyyyyyy for the skiing. Its already 80 there in Texas OMG. It is in 40s here and am so much waiting for spring.

Liz
That is great news at your work place. So after two weeks time you can flaunt that bump :)

Heather
You so deserve this vacation honey.

TL Elliot
How are you two wonderful ladies doing? I am sorry I have not been able to read much, just skimming through.


----------



## tl682

Anne, you are back!! Do you feel rejuvinated, even though af came?? Remember that cycle 9 was my lucky one!! It will happen, honey.


----------



## ready4onemore

Elliot, it does not matter if it is union or not.

TL, you will be one of those that pop all at once.

Liz, I am so thankful you are safe at work. :happydance:

Anne, sorry about AF. But I am glad you had a great trip.


----------



## Heather9603

Anna, glad you had fun! If my cycles follow their regular routine, I should not be having AF while we are gone. I don't think I have O'd yet, and vacay is 8 days away so I think I should be good lol.


----------



## elliot

Welcome back Anne! So glad the trip was great. Sorry to hear the witch decided to drop by, but I'm still holding out hope your LO is coming soon. :hugs:

TL - 10 weeks is still pretty early for much bumpage according to lots of people. But it'll come, don't you worry! :flower: And try to relax about all those sensations and aches and stuff. I think being PG is like 9 months of random (and sometimes unpleasant) physical experiences, but they're mostly temporary and don't mean anything other than that our bodies are working hard to adjust to housing two. My current least favorite... holy discharge Batman! :wacko: Try to stay positive for your LO hun :thumbup:


----------



## tl682

Thank you, girls. Everything is so new and scary!! It's crazy there's a person in there!!


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Thank you, girls. Everything is so new and scary!! It's crazy there's a person in there!!

Oh I know it! I still can't stop thinking "Holy cow, there's a little person in there!" Especially when s/he is dancing about and banging on my belly :)

I think having wished and waited for so long makes it even more magical.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, girls. Everything is so new and scary!! It's crazy there's a person in there!!
> 
> Oh I know it! I still can't stop thinking "Holy cow, there's a little person in there!" Especially when s/he is dancing about and banging on my belly :)
> 
> I think having wished and waited for so long makes it even more magical.Click to expand...

Totally agree!! Anne, read what Elliot just wrote... It will be so magical for you when it happens!!


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, why is your chart not being updated?? :)


----------



## sherylb

Got 2 quick, strong :bfp:s!!! Now I just need a sticky sticky bean!

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/1BEADF4020.jpg


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Got 2 quick, strong :bfp:s!!! Now I just need a sticky sticky bean!

When I saw you post this late I either thought AF showed or she got her BFP! WOOOOOOO! So exciting! Now stick baby stick!


----------



## elliot

Wow Sheryl!!!! Those are some nice solid BFPs girl!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What wonderful news! Congratulations! Sending you all kinds of sticky vibes and well wishes for a healthy and happy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

Thanks! I took the i/c not knowing if it would still be too early and then I saw a line within a minute so I decided to do the other one too. We have told our parents, siblings and friends and everyone is excited for us.


----------



## Anne24

Woohoo Sheryl you made it honey. Congratulations!!


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Got 2 quick, strong :bfp:s!!! Now I just need a sticky sticky bean!
> 
> https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/1BEADF4020.jpg

Yay!!! Congrats Sherl!! Please stick little one. Now I need to catch some of that baby dust.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> got 2 quick, strong :bfp:s!!! Now i just need a sticky sticky bean!
> 
> https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/1beadf4020.jpg

congrats!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

Sheryl, look at the 1st post in this thread :)


----------



## tl682

Yaaaaay, Sheryl!! So happy for you, honey!! Are you on cloud 9??


----------



## sherylb

I am excited. But also being very cautious since I am still at work. I have to be putting out way more than I am drinking. I am at work and made myself some grape Kool-Aid in hopes that it would make me want to drink but I just don't. I also have no appetite today so I have only had a small amount of tortilla soup at lunch. And I found out what PB poo looks like. It wasn't pleasant.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, how are you feeling today??

I POPPED LAST NIGHT!! It's like my belly read my mind. I can't suck it in anymore, and it looks different than fat or bloat -- It's round!!


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody?? I know nobody is hung over from last night's St Patty's Day.


----------



## sherylb

Sorry, just got in from work. I am pooped and nauteous in the mornings. My back has hurt 2 days in a row but DH says he doesn't believe it's pregnancy related. Of course this is the same guy that told me I was only 2 weeks pregnant last night and I told him if he told one I was 2 weeks I would hit him. This morning I thought I was going to throw up at work but managed to not. I started crying and wasn't sure exactly what for.

And TL I hope I pop at 10 weeks. That would sure be fun!!


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, how are you feeling today??


----------



## liz_legend

I'm starting to show pretty obviously now. Doesn't look like bloat anymore (like that pic I posted from 12 weeks in the black tank top).

I'll get hubby to take a pic tonight in black again for you all.

THANK GOD FOR SHAWLS!


----------



## sherylb

I am sunburned from Saturday. Don't use Burt's Bees Chemical Free sunscreen. $15 and junk. I applied it an hour before I left and was only outside an hour and a half. I am still going to research whether my sensitivity can really be so so early.


----------



## sherylb

I feel so ridiculous today because I had to go shopping and I am not even 5 weeks. My dress boots that I wear to work have 2" heels so I got some black Dr. Scholl's essentially flat boots. (And a few pair of black socks.) And a hand bag that is big enough to carry my snacks, water, tylenol, etc. And a body pillow to sleep on so hopefully I will be able to get better quality sleep. And of course some snacks b/c I have gotten better about snacking during the day.


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody??


----------



## sherylb

At work silly willy. I only pop over to this thread if there is activity.


----------



## elliot

Sorry TL, have been busy and was under the weather yesterday. Saw your post that your tummy has popped - you must be tickled! How are you feeling these days?

I'm feeling like a whale to be honest, and a weepy whale at that, so I'm not much fun ATM. :wacko:


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> Sorry TL, have been busy and was under the weather yesterday. Saw your post that your tummy has popped - you must be tickled! How are you feeling these days?
> 
> I'm feeling like a whale to be honest, and a weepy whale at that, so I'm not much fun ATM. :wacko:

Awh, I'm sure your belly looks gorgeous!! Are you feeling better from yesterday??

I'm feeling all right, just scared about my next scan -- I keep thinking what if I dont get good news? I have the scan one week from tomorrow. I keep reading things online about mc and mmc (it seems like it happens to everybody), and I feel like I have been so scared since I had the spotting and lower back pain last week, since those are symptoms of mmc... This week needs to go by fast, so that I can just get to that scan...


----------



## liz_legend

Work has been nuts lately!!

ok, seriously though, I think my bump is shrinking!!!!!!! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







SDC10306a - Copy.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Work has been nuts lately!!
> 
> ok, seriously though, I think my bump is shrinking!!!!!!! :wacko:

Its probably just the bloat wearing off :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

But I've actually finally only gained one pound (not counting the 6 lbs that I lost!)
this whole thing is so weird....


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> I'm feeling all right, just scared about my next scan -- I keep thinking what if I dont get good news? I have the scan one week from tomorrow. I keep reading things online about mc and mmc (it seems like it happens to everybody), and I feel like I have been so scared since I had the spotting and lower back pain last week, since those are symptoms of mmc... This week needs to go by fast, so that I can just get to that scan...

TL - You've got to stay away from all that scary online stuff about MCs, TL! :hugs: It'll drive you cdrazy and make you think MCs are happening to everybody when in fact a healthy pregnancy is the norm! Please honey, save yourself the misery... being PG is tough enough without adding extra worry to it. :flower:

Besides... like me, you took a long time to get PG. When DH and I got our first scan our Dr. told us we "made a good one." Sounds simple enough, but it made us feel just great. It also made me think that maybe it took us so long because we had some early MCs before a BFP would even show and that my body never settled with a BFP until it had a good, strong implanted little seed. Might sound silly, but it made me feel really confident. I hope you can find a way to feel a bit more confident and a bit less anxious too. :thumbup: 

And with any luck the next week will fly and you'll be at your next scan before you know it, weeping about seeing your amazing little one and hearing that everything's just fine. :)


----------



## sherylb

*Like* Elliot's post.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling all right, just scared about my next scan -- I keep thinking what if I dont get good news? I have the scan one week from tomorrow. I keep reading things online about mc and mmc (it seems like it happens to everybody), and I feel like I have been so scared since I had the spotting and lower back pain last week, since those are symptoms of mmc... This week needs to go by fast, so that I can just get to that scan...
> 
> TL - You've got to stay away from all that scary online stuff about MCs, TL! :hugs: It'll drive you cdrazy and make you think MCs are happening to everybody when in fact a healthy pregnancy is the norm! Please honey, save yourself the misery... being PG is tough enough without adding extra worry to it. :flower:
> 
> Besides... like me, you took a long time to get PG. When DH and I got our first scan our Dr. told us we "made a good one." Sounds simple enough, but it made us feel just great. It also made me think that maybe it took us so long because we had some early MCs before a BFP would even show and that my body never settled with a BFP until it had a good, strong implanted little seed. Might sound silly, but it made me feel really confident. I hope you can find a way to feel a bit more confident and a bit less anxious too. :thumbup:
> 
> And with any luck the next week will fly and you'll be at your next scan before you know it, weeping about seeing your amazing little one and hearing that everything's just fine. :)Click to expand...

Thank you, honey. Your post rocked and made me feel so good. You are totally right. I will stop reading all that crap -- It is making me crazy!! Our beans are sticky :hugs:


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Thank you, honey. Your post rocked and made me feel so good. You are totally right. I will stop reading all that crap -- It is making me crazy!! Our beans are sticky :hugs:

:hugs:

Glad to hear you're feeling better. Got to take care of yourself... somebody important :baby: is counting on you :winkwink:

And you're at 11 weeks already?!? How time flies! You're almost in 2nd Tri already!


----------



## elliot

How's everybody else feeling today?


----------



## sherylb

I am doing good today. Work as usual for 3 weeks after this week.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hiya ladies,

I am back. My trip was so much fun. The snow start melting when I got there and this morning my SIL text me that they had a snow storm. SMH I told her it was because I bought the Texas heat with me. LOL Mall of America is huge. I had to buy some shoes. I am a shoe addict. LOL

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, honey. Your post rocked and made me feel so good. You are totally right. I will stop reading all that crap -- It is making me crazy!! Our beans are sticky :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling better. Got to take care of yourself... somebody important :baby: is counting on you :winkwink:
> 
> And you're at 11 weeks already?!? How time flies! You're almost in 2nd Tri already!Click to expand...

I know, can't wait to graduate to the 2nd Tri :happydance:


----------



## tl682

ready4onemore said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> I am back. My trip was so much fun. The snow start melting when I got there and this morning my SIL text me that they had a snow storm. SMH I told her it was because I bought the Texas heat with me. LOL Mall of America is huge. I had to buy some shoes. I am a shoe addict. LOL
> 
> I hope everyone is well.

Happy you had so much fun!! Good to have you back!!


----------



## elliot

Welcome back Ready! Glad to hear you had a great time and got some great new shoes! Nothing like a little retail therapy, is there? :)

Wish you'd send some of your Texas heat my way. I could use some sunshine and temps above 40F!


----------



## tl682

Amen for retail therapy!!


----------



## tl682

Where is Anne??


----------



## Heather9603

So I leave for Rhode Island tomorrow and I am SO excited because my BFF is taking me to the Coach OUTLET on Friday! And DH is letting me get a purse! (if its under 100 bucks that is, which I guess is fairly easy to find if you are at the outlet, have coupons, and shop the clearance) I'm SO excited! I've always wanted a coach. I'm not much into designer stuff but I LOVE purses and I've never had a designer one <3


----------



## sherylb

We got a Coach store at our mall but I am not going to be shopping there. According to the salespeople they don't have sales there. But if I go to Macy's or I think Dillards I can get a good deal.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> We got a Coach store at our mall but I am not going to be shopping there. According to the salespeople they don't have sales there. But if I go to Macy's or I think Dillards I can get a good deal.

Well this is a coach outlet so its all last season stuff. My bff got an 800 dollar purse for 80 bucks :thumbup:


----------



## liz_legend

Going shopping on Sunday with 2 gfs!


----------



## sherylb

LMAO. I wouldn't know last season from this season if it slapped me in the face. So I wouldn't mind being last season at all. I don't think I try to dress currently. In South Texas it doesn't matter much.


----------



## tl682

What's for lunch, girls??


----------



## sherylb

I had a baked potato with bbq and cheese. It was yummy. And cheap to boot. 4.30 without a drink (I took it back to my office across the street and had water like a good prego.)


----------



## tl682

I feel like I dont drink sufficient water... I have to get on that. I must have like two cups each day, and yet I should be having like 8 cups...


----------



## sherylb

I think I do at least 4. I try to make myself take at least a sip every time I think about it.


----------



## sherylb

So this morning I had my progesterone and 1st HCG check. It apparently is costing me 116.40 every time they run a test so I had to pay that x2 today and once more Monday when I test HCG again. And that's with a 20% cash discount. :( I talked to my doctor's office and they said I can put off the rest of my bloodwork until May when hopefully I will be covered by Medicaid.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> So this morning I had my progesterone and 1st HCG check. It apparently is costing me 116.40 every time they run a test so I had to pay that x2 today and once more Monday when I test HCG again. And that's with a 20% cash discount. :( I talked to my doctor's office and they said I can put off the rest of my bloodwork until May when hopefully I will be covered by Medicaid.

Ugh that sucks. But its super easy to get covered by Medicaid even if you make good money, they are good about keeping pregnant girls and their babies healthy :thumbup:

So I am having TONS of fun in Rhode Island. I am in love with my new Niece (boxer named Sasha lol) Who is a riot. I got up before my friends this morning so I went to let her out of the cage and she was just all wiggles when she realized it was me getting her out and not my friends :haha:

I also went to the Coach outlet and got TWO purses! Everyday purse and a small hand bag purse for about 130 bucks. The handbag purse alone is worth 380! So I got 300 off of that purse, can't complain about that! And I was going to get two hand bags for my sis and SIL as gifts, and I was showing them pics to see what they liked best. I picked out a purple one for my sis, knowing she'd pick that one. She wanted to see others but kept going back to the purple one, I sure do know my big sis and her love of purple! And my SIL picked hers out, and I thought about what my mom had said recently about how she wants a giant grandma purse with lots of pockets and zippers and dividers but doesn't want it to LOOK like a grandma bag.

So I called up my sis and said "Hey, do you think you guys would want to just PAY for yours. I know I said I'd get them for you as a gift and I can afford it, but if I combine what I was going to pay for your two, I could get mom a NICE big bag. They both agreed that sounded like a better idea and agreed to pay for theirs as long as it was under 50.

So I got my mom a huge bag with lots of pockets, zippers, compartments, very GRANDMA like lol. But its a tan purse with pink leather straps, its SO cute.


----------



## sherylb

I am not sure whether we will be able to get it for April but for sure for May we should be.


----------



## sherylb

Ok so first off, I decided to take my first "bump" pic today. Mostly bloat but I want to be able to see changes like everyone else. 5+4 calculated using ovulation not AF.
https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/44137E8658.jpg

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/90F28ED83D.jpg
I am getting my HCG test results from Friday in the morning and taking more so I thought I would see if I can get a dark dark line on my IC. Got it!! It was as dark as the control line before I even took it out of the cup this time. 

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/1BEADF4020.jpg
Original IC for reference. Within 1 minute.


----------



## elliot

Morning ladies! Glad to see everybody's feeling good and having fun shopping :)

Still having terribly cold weather here, but had a productive weekend and finally got my taxes done. :coffee: Phew!


----------



## sherylb

I love Texas weather. My rose bushes are full of fresh roses, my other flowers are growing and the plant my mil gave me that has looked dead since I got it is growing too.


----------



## liz_legend

I spent a LOT of money on pregger clothes yesterday  
but I got awesome stuff at the outlets!!!!


----------



## tl682

Liz, what did you get?? Which outlets??


----------



## tl682

Have you girls heard anything bad about eating edamame?? Is it true that there's something in it that acts like estrogen and f's with hormones??


----------



## sherylb

Edamame is soy.


----------



## tl682

I know, but I read something earlier that said pregnant women shouldn't have it...


----------



## sherylb

I am not sure either way. My SIL was saying there are these single serving packages of Edamame at Sam's which would be easy for me to get my veggies.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Have you girls heard anything bad about eating edamame?? Is it true that there's something in it that acts like estrogen and f's with hormones??

I've never read anything specific to edamame. But I have read conflicting reports about soy in general... some saying it's the perfect food and others claiming in high quantities it can mess with hormones.

Here's a Q&A about soy I found online with a registered dietician in 2010:
_Q.Soy
Is tofu/soy products safe to eat when trying to get pregnant/already pregnant? I have heard they can mess with fertility and reproductive organs.

A.Frances Largeman-Roth :
This is a really common question and one that I had when I was pregnant, so I included it in the book. A small study came out that said that soy foods negatively impacted a man's fertility. The soy experts I interviewed said that the study was misinterpreted and that as long as we eat soy foods the way the Japanese do, they are perfectly healthy. That means eating them in the least processed form: like tofu and edamame instead of things like bars made with soy protein isolate_

Here's the link to all the rest of the Q&A (all about eating while PG): https://live.washingtonpost.com/what-to-eat-while-pregnant.html

The "What to Expect" book and website also discuss soy as healthy PG foods for vegetarians: https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/eating-well/week-18/vegetarian.aspx

*Bottom Line:* If you don't drink soymilk exclusively, and eat tofu or other soy-based products every day, then I wouldn't worry about it. I probaly eat tofu or edamame once or twice a week, about the same as before I was PG. If you think you'll feel anxious about eating edamame, then I'd just avoid it. There are lots of other good things you can eat instead! :flower:


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Liz, what did you get?? Which outlets??

Yes Liz! Tell us about your loot! :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

It seems as if everyone on here excepted maybe 2 of us are preggers now. So you ladies have to send us some of that :dust: 

I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## sherylb

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## elliot

Watch out Ready... here comes the motherlode!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

Sending all kinds of good TTC vibes and sticky baby dust to Ready, Anne, and Heather :hugs:

I think this thread Liz made for us is a lucky thread! :winkwink:


----------



## ready4onemore

Thank you ladies!!

I am sure trying to catch it.


----------



## Heather9603

So after years of problems, I am finally going to see an Ear Nose and Throat specialist. I've always had sinus problems, it runs in the family. My dad has had 3 nose surgerys and I figured mine would eventually get to that point. I'm hoping I can maybe get some prescription allergy meds (As I seem to be immune to everything OTC now), maybe some nasal spray and some sort of sinus meds. I obviously cannot have any surgery for awhile since I need to be available for James' mom. But I am going to ask about possibly cauterizing my nose. Its annoying because I CANNOT walk around without 50 kleenexs in my pockets or in my purse. Its a constant drip drip drip and I wipe my nose probably 3 or 4 times per hour. Then I wake up and can barely breathe from all the dried stuff thats been sitting in my nose all night.

Ugh, curse my father and giving me his nose! lol.


----------



## tl682

Elliot, thank you for the soy information!! I eat edamame sometimes, but I dont eat much tofu. I think I'll just stick to doing what I usually do!!


----------



## tl682

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tl682

Liz, when's your next scan?? I want to know what you are having!!


----------



## sherylb

I am hoping ours is a girl. My HCG levels were 5393 @ 5+2 and 17332 @ 5+5.


----------



## tl682

Those are great numbers!! I dont remember what mine were at that time, but I think that as long as they go up, that's all they are looking for... I want to have a girl, too, mostly because DH doesn't want more than two children, and if this one is a boy, I'll be anxious that the next one wont be a girl!! But, I'll take healthy anything :) We have our nuchal scan tomorrow, and I'm a little anxious about it...


----------



## tl682

I have the "feeling" though that I'm having a boy.


----------



## sherylb

Perhaps you could try to plan for a girl with the bd?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Heather, I have bad sinus problems too. I take veramyst. It works so far.

TL, You are 12 weeks already! Yay!!:happydance:

Elliot, how are you doing?

Liz, where are you?


----------



## liz_legend

Drowning in work!! :)

I'll write a long email in a bit but here's a pic to keep you entertained. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







timelapsed tummy.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sherylb

Beautiful bump Liz!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, when's your next scan?? I want to know what you are having!!

Do I have a story for you!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay Liz, the 18 week bump is much bigger but still cute as the other ones. You look as if you will be all belly which is good. That just means you will lose weight faster.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, when's your next scan?? I want to know what you are having!!
> 
> Do I have a story for you!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Please do tell!!


----------



## tl682

Had my 12 week nuchal scan today, and it was wonderful!! The baby wouldn't stop moving!! It kept kicking it's legs and was sucking it's thumb!! Heartbeat 167, which they said was great. The dr said that the sonogram part of the scan looked fine for Down Syndrome, but we still have to wait for the blood to come back.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Okay Liz, the 18 week bump is much bigger but still cute as the other ones. You look as if you will be all belly which is good. That just means you will lose weight faster.

Ya, it's kinda scary how bloated I was at 14 weeks, and how I went down at week 17... and then bumped out at week 18! :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

Okay, so I was off Monday & Tuesday. 
I go into work today and find out that I've been "nominated" to be the asst at this major event for work for our department.

Well, guess what that means? I have to work April 11th to April 15 in this new capacity and have to cancel any/all plans I might have had.

ie. 20 WEEK GENDER ULTRASOUND ON APRIL 11TH. :sad2:

so I reluctantly call the hospital and reschedule my ultrasound & then my obgyn to reschedule my 20 week appt as well. *(scheduled now for April 18th)*

THREE hours go by.

Turns out that they now want me to work in another section of my own dept b/c someone is out and the new boss doesn't know anyone else so since she knows me, I can help her too as well as my own instead of galavanting in those week long meetings doing annoying things... so now they want me to stay put.

WHAT THE F. I JUST MOVED MY ULTRASOUND APPOINTMENT BACK ANOTHER WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

I didn't even want to try re-rescheduling the appointment back to where it was b/c most likely, the appt is GONE ANYWAY and trying to coordinate them both to be within an hour of each other AGAIN is not going to make me happy. :dohh:

To top things off... when I called the Maternal ward of the hospital to reschedule my 20 week ultrasound, I told the receptionist that something came up at work so now I'll have to come at 21 weeks instead. The woman actually responded and said "_it will be too late to tell at that point_".
I almost said, "*are you smoking crack?*". 

Instead, I just said, "_well, it's either still there or not, so isn't it just easier to tell the gender if the baby is bigger?_" Then she covered the receiver & had to check with someone else.... :) :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Wow, I didn't realize those 2 pics were a week apart. Sorry about the stupid nurse. :( :hugs:


----------



## tl682

Omg, that's crazy!! Was that woman serious?? Somebody needs to hit her over the head...

That sucks that you had to move it back, but I was just thinking that maybe your baby would have been "shy" at 20 weeks, but it will engage in full frontal at 21 weeks :)


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, you have achieved sweat pea status today!! How are you feeling??


----------



## sherylb

I am doing good. I have decided that I need to go to bed earlier at night so I can attempt to make it through my 9 hours at work instead of just 8 and having to make up the last one Saturday. In honor of my sweet pea last night we had spaghetti with sweet peas.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Had my 12 week nuchal scan today, and it was wonderful!! The baby wouldn't stop moving!! It kept kicking it's legs and was sucking it's thumb!! Heartbeat 167, which they said was great. The dr said that the sonogram part of the scan looked fine for Down Syndrome, but we still have to wait for the blood to come back.

Where are the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Omg, that's crazy!! Was that woman serious?? Somebody needs to hit her over the head...
> 
> That sucks that you had to move it back, but I was just thinking that maybe your baby would have been "shy" at 20 weeks, but it will engage in full frontal at 21 weeks :)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I guess :)
Another week won't hurt us... Just a little torture, a little longer.


----------



## tl682

My baby!!
 



Attached Files:







baby nuchal scan.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tl682

Not so good at using the scanning machine, but are you able to see the picture??


----------



## sherylb

Beautiful scan!


----------



## liz_legend

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## liz_legend

For you, SherylB :) heheehe
https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3/liz_legend/timelapsedtummy-Copy.jpg


----------



## tl682

Thank you, girls :) Loved seeing our LO.

Liz, LOVE the bump. I popped, but I still want to look like you do!! Mine doesn't look as even...


----------



## sherylb

You haven't posted a bump pic have you? Is your bump hard?


----------



## tl682

I'll have DH take one tomorrow for me. It's firm. I started getting it about a week and a half ago, but in the last couple of days it has totally hardened...


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Liz, lets hope that she was really a clerk and not a nurse.:shrug:


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Liz, lets hope that she was really a clerk and not a nurse.:shrug:

Ya, I'm pretty sure she was "just a receptionist"... Which I've been.. but I've also never been that ********! :haha:


----------



## sherylb

I am so tired of feeling this way already. Where I don't know what I can eat but I am hungry. But I don't want to eat. And I am tired and grumpy. I just want to go home and go to bed but I have 2 weeks left at work.

Maybe I need to find some prego pops and eat them in the morning.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, breadsticks work, too.


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> I am so tired of feeling this way already. Where I don't know what I can eat but I am hungry. But I don't want to eat. And I am tired and grumpy. I just want to go home and go to bed but I have 2 weeks left at work.
> 
> Maybe I need to find some prego pops and eat them in the morning.

I hope you get to feeling better. When I was preggers the prego pops really helped.


----------



## sherylb

Do you think they would make it so that I can eat something reasonable? And not be quite so hungry? I had chicken noodle soup from Subway for lunch. It was ok but not great. At least I managed to eat though.


----------



## tl682

Sorry, honey, I have issues every day. What about fruits??


----------



## sherylb

I really hate fruits and vegetables. I mix veggies in with my dinner sometimes to force myself to eat it.


----------



## tl682

Unfortunately, you will have to try to eat as much of those green leafy veggies as you can!! I know it's hard. What about salads with spinach base??


----------



## sherylb

My boss suggested that. I think I may try spinach with blueberries. I prefer spinach to lettuce any day. I wish I could post on FB right now that I am no longer enjoying work. Unfortunately my boss is my friend. Some of the girls ordered pizza for lunch and the smell is doing bad things to my already upset tummy.


----------



## tl682

Where are Anne and Elliot??


----------



## tl682

Awh, pizza is actually one of the only foods that doesn't make me nauseous...


----------



## sherylb

I have been ok with eating it the one time I tried but the smell of greasy pizza is getting me. I made mine at home frozen so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## ready4onemore

I love spinach. But like most fruits and veggies. But I was thinking when I get preggers I may not like them anymore. I hope not because they are so good for you.


----------



## tl682

I have had aversions lately to veggies, but I like fruits.


----------



## liz_legend

Preggies (and soon to be preggies) start shopping for infant daycare NOW!
The two places that are convenient to me have a 1.5 yr waitlist!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So that's very useful to know if you plan on getting pregnant FIVE MONTHS FROM NOW!!!!


----------



## sherylb

I am planning to stay home so won't need to shop daycare thank god.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Preggies (and soon to be preggies) start shopping for infant daycare NOW!
> The two places that are convenient to me have a 1.5 yr waitlist!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So that's very useful to know if you plan on getting pregnant FIVE MONTHS FROM NOW!!!!

WOW!! That is a long wait list.


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, Ready, out of curiosity, you should call a local place that you would ideally like to use and see for when they are registering for. 

When I was told September 2012 by 2 different places, I practically had to pick my jaw off the floor.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Ya, Ready, out of curiosity, you should call a local place that you would ideally like to use and see for when they are registering for.
> 
> When I was told September 2012 by 2 different places, I practically had to pick my jaw off the floor.

Good idea. There is this one place that I would wanted to try by my house so I will call them and see.


----------



## tl682

That's how it is in New York, too. It's sick. If you dont book like the minute you even think about conceiving, you are just totally out. 

Tonight we have plans with two other couples, to go to some comedy show that doesn't start until 10 pm. I feel like I'm back in college. I dont know how I will make it through this night... I'm already sleepy and just want to go to bed.


----------



## Heather9603

New bathroom color. I like this color way more then our old boring "grown up" tan color lol.

https://i56.tinypic.com/2r25i5j.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

Very nice Heather!!!


----------



## Heather9603

Liz, can you look into licensed home day cares instead of facilities? I know around here at least you can get in them quicker and they are usually cheaper. I think a center runs around 200-250 a week and home day care runs like 100-150.

I can't even remember if I told you ladies about how our bathroom flooded? We had to replace everything in our bathroom, we have to replace some dry wall, the flooring in our family room/loft area between bedrooms and the flooring in our bedroom.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Liz, can you look into licensed home day cares instead of facilities? I know around here at least you can get in them quicker and they are usually cheaper. I think a center runs around 200-250 a week and home day care runs like 100-150.
> 
> I can't even remember if I told you ladies about how our bathroom flooded? We had to replace everything in our bathroom, we have to replace some dry wall, the flooring in our family room/loft area between bedrooms and the flooring in our bedroom.

I've actually just started looking into licensed home day cares since we weren't doing so well in facilities. (although I do have a lead on 2 facilities that I've scheduled tours for in the coming weeks).

I have one appt scheduled with an in-home day care also soon. And was told about another one by a neighbor too.

and then I opened an acct on care.com


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, post more pics of the bathroom once it's done!


----------



## Heather9603

Heres what it currently looks like Liz :haha:

https://i55.tinypic.com/350m43p.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

It's purrrrty :blush:


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> It's purrrrty :blush:

I know, the toilet is positioned so well right now :haha:

This is a really rough sketch but we went to a tile store today and picked out tile. We took home some samples but this is the design I came up with. It would be a darker tan boarder, a 2nd boarder with lighter tan (it has speckles, but I couldn't do that in paint! lol!) and then a mosaic in an L shape with torqouise, teals, dark blue and a light green and probably throw some of the tan speckled ones in there somewhere. I followed a pattern just for the sake of doing it on the computer, but it would be pretty randomly put together once we put it on the floor.


https://i55.tinypic.com/28rf952.jpg

Oh and DH was upset that we couldn't find the big 1'x1' tile sheets (with 1" tiles) already in a mosiac pattern. But I knew that would be next to impossible. We found plenty of WALL tile like that, but its not stuff you can put on the floor as the tiles are usually glass or a stone that can't hold weight. So he's upset that we will be doing ALL of the mosaic BY hand with 2" tiles. But he is insisting on doing a mosaic, so its what comes with the territory! He has only laid tile once before and I've never done it at all. He's doubting his skills but the dude just did our entire 14'x18' bedroom with wood floor planks BY HIMSELF in TWO DAYS! lol. 

My husband is handy, I think I'll keep him :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

I definitely think he can handle it!!


----------



## tl682

Love the bathroom :)


----------



## Heather9603

I know we are not trying right now but CD 1 still makes me pretty mad. Even though I know this is a bad time to be pregnant, and I know that we've had NO sex in fertile time and if we did we used a condom....but I still hold that glimmer of hope before AF shows. Ugh. Its torture! lol


----------



## liz_legend

((hugs)) Heather


----------



## elliot

Hi all! :hi:

Liz - Love you bump progression. Looking really great at week 18, and so much higher up than my bump! (I know... I'm wretched... I still haven't posted a bump pic. Please forgive, I just got my taxes mailed today... moving at a snail's pace lately).

TL - Lovely scan pic hun! So glad to hear your scan went well and you're feeling so upbeat and positive :)

Sheryl - Yeah... those early days are rougher than I ever knew. And I find it's tough being PG and working full time. I know it sounds wimpy, but I'd so much rather be home working on projects, taking long walks outdoors with my pups, and moving at my own slow pace.

Heather - Wow! Huge bathroom reno at your house! New plan looks smashing!

Anne & Ready - Hope you ladies are taking care and doing well. I've got my fingers crossed that we'll see a BFP for at least one of you this month  :hugs:

Got 14 inches of snow on Friday. Good news = work closed for the day. Hooray! Bad news = more snow and cold. But we've had two sunny days since and it's mostly melted away again. It's amazing how much better a bit of sun makes me feel.

Think my "nesting" may have started kicking in over the weekend. I've had alternating days, 1 super tired, 1 very energized, and over the weekend suddenly realized I'd spontaniously started reaming out my entire kitchen... cleaned all the cupboards, the pantry, you name it. Reorganized and got rid of stuff that had expired or tools I don't use. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## sherylb

Well I only have 2 weeks left b/c I only came back to help out for tax season so it will get better soon. Just want to barf now though. I wish I knew if it would make me feel better. There is a huge trash can in my temporary office.


----------



## Candii

HI this may seen silly.. but im new to this site and really want to use it!! I've figure out clearly how to read n reply to posts.. but can anyone guide me on how I creat my own posts etc??? help!!:blush:


----------



## sherylb

You click on New Thread at the top of the listing of posts.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Heather, I can wait to see the finish bathroom.

Elliot, so about the snow. You should come to Texas it is nice and Sunny.

Afm, today is CD1 for some reason I am excited about this cycle. I just know it will a good one.


----------



## tl682

Hey girls, anybody have some good home remedies for back aches that are radiating up to the head and giving headaches?? I had this very bad migraine all day on Saturday, it was one of worst ones I had ever had, and we had to cancel our weekend plans to go to the Poconos for one night. I felt better yeterday, and then last night my back became this total knot, and even though DH kept massaging it and massaging it, nothing was working. Tylenol doesn't work, stretching doesn't work, hot shower doesn't work... Any suggestions for me?? It's so painful!! 

Elliot, yaaaaay for getting taxes out -- We're doing ours this week... That's amazing that you feel some movement. What does it feel like??


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> That's amazing that you feel some movement. What does it feel like??

Sorry, but I don't have any great backache remedies TL. When I got a bad one a while ago I just tries to baby it, lay around a lot with a blanket rolled up behind my lower back for support, and sleep with a pillow or something between my knees.

As far as movement... LO moves all the time now. So much fun! :happydance: The feeling varies a lot. When I first started feeling it I would describe it as little bubbles popping under my skin down low, or like someone was poking me with their finger from the inside instead of the outside. Now it sometimes feels like big swooshes in pressure... like all of a sudden there's something pushing against the inside of my belly and then moving over to the other (you know like when a whale's back crests above the water? I feel like LO is pushing against my belly just like that). 

And sometimes I feel like LO must be kicking be in the guts, 'cause I'll feel sharp, brief pressure on my bladder. I think LO has even had the hiccups a few times, cause I've had little rythmic tapping sensations in one spot in my belly. I can usually feel it from the outside now, unless the kicking is toward my back, and DH gets to feel it a lot too. He got a big kick the other day 'cause he had his hand on my belly while I was napping and said LO was throwing a major party and he couldn't believe it didn't wake me up.

Anyway... blah, blah, blah... I could go on about LO moving forever. Never gets old for me.... just magical. :cloud9:


----------



## Heather9603

TL, the worst thing you can do for a bachache is lay around on a heat pad. You should move around as much as possible and stretch the muscles and keep them from spasming. When you need a break from moving around, then rest with a heat pad.


----------



## tl682

Thank you, girls!! 

Elliot, that sounds amazing!! Can't wait to feel all of that. I think that will be the best part of being pregnant. Definitely.


----------



## tl682

Can I ask something, which I probably should already know?? What's the thing sticking up at the bottom of the baby?? 

At the time of the scan, I thought these were legs, since they were moving around, but I'm now starting to wonder if it's the umbilical cord or even the nub... Can somebody please tell me??
 



Attached Files:







baby nuchal scan.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> Can I ask something, which I probably should already know?? What's the thing sticking up at the bottom of the baby??
> 
> At the time of the scan, I thought these were legs, since they were moving around, but I'm now starting to wonder if it's the umbilical cord or even the nub... Can somebody please tell me??

TL, at this point it could be either one of them. It kind of looks like the cord but I could be wrong.


----------



## Heather9603

Looks like the cord to me. The nub would be sticking more straight out and not up. The theory is that if its a boy it will be up slightly, but not that much :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3/liz_legend/timelapsedtummy-Copy-1.jpg


----------



## Heather9603

Liz, your bump shrunk again! lol.


----------



## elliot

Wow Liz, you're bump looks like it's really moving upward... do you feel a difference? Looking great girl!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, tomorrow your baby can hear!! I think that's what happens at 24 weeks...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Elliot, tomorrow your baby can hear!! I think that's what happens at 24 weeks...

Aren't those little milestones fun TL? I'd read somewhere that LO could already hear by now, but there's probably a different range for different babies, right? My mum and my DH have both been talking into my belly a lot already, so if LO can hear he or she is getting an earfull! :haha:

The big milestone I'm looking forward to tomorrow is V-day! :happydance: Somehow feels like a big deal knowing that LO could probably survive outside my belly if an emergency came up and we needed to get him or her out right away. 

Which milestones are you counting down to?


----------



## tl682

I'm counting down to our next scan, which is week 20, so I can see the baby again, but I think that I just look forward to every Wednesday, when I enter a new week and there's something else to read about that's happening in that week. I feel like even hair growing is great!!


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Liz, your bump shrunk again! lol.

I know! WTF!

It's like the forever shrinking bump!!! :haha:

So, hubby manages a restaurant so I know about 90% of his staff. 

One of his Waitresses (who has no tact or filter) saw me yesterday and congratulated me on our pregnancy and then asked how many pounds I had put on so far,

*"Like how much in total so far? 15, 20 lbs??"
*

* Try THREE LADY!* :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## sherylb

Aww. How rude!


----------



## tl682

What is wrong with people?? She should know better!!


----------



## Heather9603

I think I've fallen in love Ladies.

Long story short, my boxer went to live with my mom for awhile since our house was a little crazy and we have 3 min pins. Well I want him back, and they don't want to give him back. They LOVE him so much, and I know he loves them. But I'm kind of pissed because its like, he's still MY dog. So I was searching around thinking if I can find a REPLACEMENT for them, maybe they will go for it?

Well I'm in love with this guy. I know nothing about him, I just see the picture and love. I did the exact same thing with Koby (my boxer). Saw pics of lots of boxers online, but his just drew me in. And I'm having the same thing with this boxer. Dh thinks I'm crazy. :haha:

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18867574


----------



## sherylb

That is a good looking dog.


----------



## tl682

He's so cute!!


----------



## Heather9603

I also read on the shelters website that their adoption fees are only $18! Which its because they are a high kill shelter, they only have 5 dog runs and its for the whole county :cry:


----------



## tl682

That's sad... You should get him!!


----------



## Heather9603

Well I called and he's been adopted, which is good! lol.


----------



## Candii

hi ladies!! how do i post my stuff from daisy path on here.. I thought in my "signature" but didnt work?? any pointers?


----------



## sherylb

You may need to have a few more posts. If you scroll to the bottom of where you are seeing your signature you can see what permissions you currently have. I know there are some things you have to have 10 posts for.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, wow, you are 7 weeks already!! I feel like you just announced!!


----------



## sherylb

I know! It's been 3 weeks since we found out.

Lovin' my little blueberry!


----------



## tl682

Does anybody know where Anne is?? I'm getting concerned about her...


----------



## tl682

Just got my nuchal results... 1 in 10,000 risk, so I'm happy with that!!


----------



## Heather9603

Gotta love when I go to my ear nose and throat appointment and they share a waiting room with an obgyn and I'm surrounded by pregnant ladies :(


----------



## tl682

Sorry, honey. It will be you one of these days. I'm surprised that obgyn does that, though, considering pregnant women shouldn't be exposed to too many germs.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> You may need to have a few more posts. If you scroll to the bottom of where you are seeing your signature you can see what permissions you currently have. I know there are some things you have to have 10 posts for.

Sheryl's right. you don't get to have a working siggy til you post more so type away!!


----------



## Heather9603

So I was at the grocery store and there were NO spots close by. Its a corner market (so the parking lot is diagonal to it) and its extremely windy and I didn't feel like parking way out in the boonies. There were about 10 empty mothers parking spots, so I totally pooched my stomach out and waddled into the store. I have some extra belly weight but I've always been able to pooch my stomach and look pregnant, even since I was about 10 years old! haha!

How awful am I?


----------



## tl682

What is a mother parking spot?? They have that??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> What is a mother parking spot?? They have that??

Its like a handicapped spot but its for pregnant women or parents with very small children (babies and toddlers). No tags required, just roll out pregnant or with a baby lol.

I've seen them at Krogers but our Marsh's have them (but thats a local grocery store). I've seen them at other places too though.


----------



## sherylb

I parked at CVS in one a few weeks ago when my feet were hurting.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. It has been a little quiet here.

Where is Annie? I hope she is okay.


----------



## sherylb

Mega-prayers needed for DH and I. He left at 5 this morning to go to Mobile, Alabama to take his certification test. This trip is costing about $1000 with test fees and does not guarantee a job. He is pretty dismal about being able to get any of the jobs he applied for and it looking at sales type jobs that he may be able to get.

And I cried on my way to work this morning b/c I missed him so much already. He is coming home tomorrow night.


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Mega-prayers needed for DH and I. He left at 5 this morning to go to Mobile, Alabama to take his certification test. This trip is costing about $1000 with test fees and does not guarantee a job. He is pretty dismal about being able to get any of the jobs he applied for and it looking at sales type jobs that he may be able to get.
> 
> And I cried on my way to work this morning b/c I missed him so much already. He is coming home tomorrow night.

Praying.


----------



## elliot

Prayers for Sheryl. And glad to hear everybody's doing well.

I've been missing our Anne too. Wondering if she was just more upset than she let on about not coming back from vacation with a BFP. Maybe she needs a little time and space. Plenty of hugs and good wishes waiting here for her when she returns.

I'm trying to emotionally gear myself up for DH to go away in a week. Normally I don't mind some alone time, but being PG I've been a bit needy and am already feeling lonely just thinking about him being overseas for a week. What a sad sack.. I know! Am planning to stay busy with house projects and such, hoping the time flies by and then he's home again safe and sound and my little family is back together again.


----------



## tl682

I totally understand. My DH went away for one night last week down to North Carolina, and I was so upset that he was gone that I stayed at my mom's place for the night. I never do that!! I lived alone for a long time and loved it when I did. I just didn't want to be alone and pregnant...


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> So I was at the grocery store and there were NO spots close by. Its a corner market (so the parking lot is diagonal to it) and its extremely windy and I didn't feel like parking way out in the boonies. There were about 10 empty mothers parking spots, so I totally pooched my stomach out and waddled into the store. I have some extra belly weight but I've always been able to pooch my stomach and look pregnant, even since I was about 10 years old! haha!
> 
> How awful am I?

hahahahaha that's awesome :)
I totally forgot that I could use those now!!!
Now I need to find one!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> I totally understand. My DH went away for one night last week down to North Carolina, and I was so upset that he was gone that I stayed at my mom's place for the night. I never do that!! I lived alone for a long time and loved it when I did. I just didn't want to be alone and pregnant...

That's funny, I was the opposite this week....
Normally I don't like when hubby isn't home even if for only about 36 hrs!
So usually, I end up sleeping in the guest room with all THREE dogs :) it's the only bed we allow them on.

But this week, hubby was gone from Tuesday am to Wednesday pm and I was totally fine. Kept busy on the laptop w/ the non-profit I volunteer with & then tv/sleep (alone this time, no dogs!)!:happydance:

It probably helped that I got like 4 hrs of sleep the night before :)


----------



## elliot

Ooooo Liz! You're almost 20 weeks! Happy almost halfway point! Feeling any movement or having any new symptoms?


----------



## liz_legend

Anne????

Sheryl, hope he does well.

Oh, and ladies, you have to watch this video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Ooooo Liz! You're almost 20 weeks! Happy almost halfway point! Feeling any movement or having any new symptoms?

I thought I felt something in the middle below my belly button a few days ago, like a flutter..
then nothing....

then sometimes I think I feel little tingles to the left or above my belly button but I think that's too high to be the baby... so I'm honestly not sure :)

Hubby insists HE'S felt stuff on my belly a few nights ago.. but I'm suspicious if that was all in his head or just my tummy "doing stuff" since I couldn't feel it from the inside... :haha:


----------



## tl682

Liz, I can't wait for your next scan!! I thnk it's a boy :)


----------



## tl682

So, there's so many mixed messages... When is the first trimester over??


----------



## liz_legend

I can't wait either!!!! Hence why I even made myself an ultrasound ticker!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> So, there's so many mixed messages... When is the first trimester over??

14 weeks!


----------



## tl682

That means one more week for me in this sucky trimester!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot and Liz, what were your baby's heart rates at the nuchal scan??


----------



## Heather9603

Liz, that video cracks me up! There is one where its "translated" and the kids are arguing about politics. It TOTALLY reminds me of seeing people on the news argue! haha!


----------



## Heather9603

I keep reading over this, and it cracks me up every time!

https://failbook.failblog.org/2011/04/07/funny-facebook-fails-dr-mix-a-lot-phd/

If you can't open a link (its work friendly) but basically it says....

"When a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get vital evolutionary information that acts as a fairly accurate indicator of overall health"

"My homeboys tried to warn me, but that butt you got makes me so confident of your current well-being and future child rearing potential" 

**My fave**
"My anaconda don't want none unless you have a high likelihood of producing healthy offspring with a minimal chance of genetic disabilities, Hun!"


----------



## sherylb

There is a new place opening here this month that offers inexpensive 2D, 3D and 4D scans. My first 2D scan would only be $50, $60 after in April and then it goes up to $80 until I am 17 weeks. Much cheaper than the doctors office I am sure. It's run by a couple that has 6 kids and they have certified techs so I am not sure if there is a downside.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Elliot and Liz, what were your baby's heart rates at the nuchal scan??

Like 155-ish


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> I keep reading over this, and it cracks me up every time!
> 
> https://failbook.failblog.org/2011/04/07/funny-facebook-fails-dr-mix-a-lot-phd/
> 
> If you can't open a link (its work friendly) but basically it says....
> 
> "When a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get vital evolutionary information that acts as a fairly accurate indicator of overall health"
> 
> "My homeboys tried to warn me, but that butt you got makes me so confident of your current well-being and future child rearing potential"
> 
> **My fave**
> "My anaconda don't want none unless you have a high likelihood of producing healthy offspring with a minimal chance of genetic disabilities, Hun!"

My hubby & his sister LOVE that song. ahahahahahahaa


----------



## liz_legend

We made some serious progress on emptying out our office today. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2011-04-09_16-20-02_281.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> We made some serious progress on emptying out our office today. :happydance:

Even the desk is gone! lol.


----------



## Heather9603

I swear if I wasn't getting a heavy period each month I'd swear I was pregnant! But this is what A curve in your lower spine that pushes your stomach forward, combined with gaining weight, combined with being stressed (Which includes eating bad and not going to the bathroom regularly! lol) And being in Prednisone for allergies which adds 10 pounds of water weight in about a week. UGH! But I was also PUSHING my stomache out too. Its not actually THIS bad normally! :haha:

But seriously, this is why I can get away with parking in mothers spots :growlmad:

https://i54.tinypic.com/5pr5gy.jpg


----------



## Heather9603

In happy news though, I got my hair cut today. I chopped it off. Told DH I was getting a trim and I showed up with 5 inches off! He likes my hair short, so it was a nice surprise :)

https://i51.tinypic.com/oab3nc.png

This was it before, from a couple of weeks ago. 

Horrible picture of me, but just pay attention to the hair 

https://i54.tinypic.com/2d9pb2t.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> We made some serious progress on emptying out our office today. :happydance:
> 
> Even the desk is gone! lol.Click to expand...

Yup!! I sold it on craigslist for $30! it was 11 yrs old (ikea too) but it could pass for 1-2 yrs b/c I took care of it ;)


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> In happy news though, I got my hair cut today. I chopped it off. Told DH I was getting a trim and I showed up with 5 inches off! He likes my hair short, so it was a nice surprise :)

I LOVE it shorter!!!


----------



## liz_legend

I think my bump is shrinking again!!! I did put on a extra pound though! woohoo to a total of 3 lbs total!

hubby will take pics tomorrow night and so we can all decide if i'm shrinking again :)


----------



## liz_legend

Which do you like for a gender neutral nursery?
 



Attached Files:







options.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

Have you picked out a crib already? Are you going for a modern feel or a traditional feel?


----------



## Heather9603

I like both lights Liz, but I'm going with Sheryl on if it depends if its a modern or more traditional furniture look. 1st light with go for Modern, 2nd light for traditional. Personally I like the modern look better though :)


----------



## sherylb

I like the modern. I just can't picture a crib that would go with it.


----------



## liz_legend

These are the stock photos of the crib :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pTRU1-5852726dt.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









pTRU1-5852726_alternate3_dt.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3









options.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

It's very modern looking with clean lines. I think you should get the square modern lights. We still need to put up the ceiling fan we got for the nursery a few months ago. I don't think we are going to change the paint color. Just repaint because DH never repainted that room when he moved in and there are white spots.


----------



## liz_legend

Thx! I like the one of the left more. DH likes the one on the right.... so I told DH that I get 1.5 votes because of the baby :) hehehe


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Liz, I like the one on the left too.

Heather, I love the short hair.

Sheryl, How are you feeling these days?


----------



## sherylb

I am doing much better since I switched to my One a day Gummy. Still getting 800 folic acid but not nauseous all day anymore. My only complaint today is that I can't seem to get full.


----------



## liz_legend

Morning ladies!!


----------



## elliot

Hi everybody! Let's see if I can play quick catch up:

Hi Ready! Hope you're doing well.

TL - I don't remember exact HB, but I think it was around 150.

Heather - Love the new hair cut! Very sharp :)

Liz - I like the square light better too, particularly with your lovely modern style crib. What color are you painting the walls? (Just wondering cause I thought the creamy coffee colored walls in the crib stock photos looked smashign with the furniture!)

Sheryl -I know what you mean about never getting full. I've been that way off and on too, always seems to mean baby and I are about the have a growth spurt.

Me - Had a lovely weekend. Spent lots of time outside in temps in the 50's. Was so nice to get so much fresh air and sun. Starting picking colors to paint our back deck and got moving on a project to replace an exterioir door and all the surrounding rotted framining. Perfect mix of relaxing weekend and getting stuff done! :)


----------



## sherylb

So happy! Work is super stressful this week but my progesterone levels came back and they increased from 12.4 to 29.8 so I won't have to take any more progesterone pills once I finish the about 2 weeks of pills I have left.


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Liz - I like the square light better too, particularly with your lovely modern style crib. What color are you painting the walls? (Just wondering cause I thought the creamy coffee colored walls in the crib stock photos looked smashign with the furniture!)

I tend to like strong "actual" colors, not muted/pale colors... but for the baby room, I'm starting to realize that I probably should go with a very light color like the one in the stock photo b/c it'll make the room look larger....

Hubby wants to use grey for the room though b/c we bought some recently to start painting the whole house... well, now there just isn't any time so instead of wasting the paint, he'd like to use it for the baby room... so we might have to try a test swatch to see if it is too dark... but we kinda need the crib in the room first to be able to tell how the furniture will look with the color... oh and since my baby showers aren't til early July, I'm tempted to just buy the crib myself!!! :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

I thought people usually did by the nursery furniture on their own? I know I am planning to.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> I thought people usually did by the nursery furniture on their own? I know I am planning to.

Possibly.. but between our families, the parents usually try & buy at least some of the big ticket items: crib / rocking chair / pump etc etc

My MIL actually asked my hubby last week if my mom had mentioned yet buying the crib for us... she didn't want to step on any toes (since her other DIL's mother had a fit when it was mentioned... "only the mother of the pregnant woman should buy the crib blah blah blah family tradition blah blah"... DH said he'd ask me but didn't think my parents were like that other MIL.... 

And she's not. My mom doesn't care who buys what :thumbup:

So, in any case... If we are going with a grey color, I'll be buying a decal for the walls to lighten it up like these... 
https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.231069083.jpg

https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_570xN.230842186.jpg

https://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_570xN.234214405.jpg

https://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_570xN.201112601.jpg

https://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_570xN.127147884.jpg

https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.141000223.jpg


----------



## elliot

Liz - those decals are smashing! And I think grey would be lovely.

As far as buying furniture, our family is similar to yours. Except that they wanted us to have the big pieces right away so we could get a feel for the nursery. In-laws bought the crib. My mom bought the changing table and crib bedding. We're all set with a bureau and chair, so no other big furniture except a toy box, and my step-dad is making that.

I thought we'd have to buy the furniture ourselves, but was pleasantly surprised not to!


----------



## liz_legend

elliot said:


> Liz - those decals are smashing! And I think grey would be lovely.
> 
> As far as buying furniture, our family is similar to yours. Except that they wanted us to have the big pieces right away so we could get a feel for the nursery. In-laws bought the crib. My mom bought the changing table and crib bedding. We're all set with a bureau and chair, so no other big furniture except a toy box, and my step-dad is making that.
> 
> I thought we'd have to buy the furniture ourselves, but was pleasantly surprised not to!

Thx Elliot!

Ya, we might just bite the bullet and purchase the crib over the next few weeks... DH's dad (although they do want to buy the crib) has been out of work for a few months... and so that's gotta be tough.. so his DH's mom told him yesterday that they want to wait a bit to see how the jobhunt works out...
won't kill me to wait another month.. we're putting up drywall & insulation on the 2 exterior walls of the nursery this weekend anyway since the room is cooler than most.

but I really want to start decorating soon!!!!

Oh, and DH wants to now get the WHOLE UPPER FLOOR sanded first before baby comes (possibly May or June)... so probably will happen when I'm away at a friend's bachelorette weekend.... 

I like that he wants to get things done :)


----------



## tl682

I agree about the left light, and I love those decals!! 

Yesterday, I saw my mil, and she said, "wow, you already popped, you will be huge!!" Great.


----------



## sherylb

I love the idea of the decals. Are they just stuck on and then easy to remove when you are ready? I don't want to change the color of the room but I love how that looks!


----------



## liz_legend

ya, they're peel & stick. They're all over on etsy!


----------



## tl682

Liz, you have one more week until you find out!! I'm psyched for it :)


----------



## sherylb

I will check it out!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, you have one more week until you find out!! I'm psyched for it :)

I know!!!! And today is belly shot day too!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Oh, I love the one that says let him sleep for when he wakes he will move mountains.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/572648...arch_query=decal&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## Heather9603

So ladies I'm broadening out here. I am trying to sell Mary Kay cosmetics so that I can be a stay at home mom (I'd also have some income from taking care of Dh's mom, even when she moves outs she's going to pay me what she can so I can do all her cleaning and errands) 

Anyway, does anyone use Mary Kay, know anyone that does? I offer FREE shipping and a free lip gloss of your color choice with first purchase.

I honestly used to think this stuff was over priced and over rated but I am in LOVE! I mean there are things that I do and don't like. Like I'm not a fan of their blush shades or eye shadow shades for myself personally. But I love their new foundations and they come in a oily OR dry combo. Which for me is awesome because my skin flip flops throughout the seasons!

Anyway, if you ladies can help me out at all, send me a PM and let me know. Also you can add me on Facebook (send me a PM and I'll send you my info) Because i'm hosting an online party.


----------



## liz_legend

20 week pic!

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3/liz_legend/timelapsedtummy-Copy-2.jpg
 



Attached Files:







timelapsed tummy - Copy.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## elliot

Liz - 20 week bump pic is looking great! Nice and high and round :)

Heather - Sorry hun, but I don't wear makeup, so I'm no help with Mary Kay stuff. Good luck with it!

TL - How's your baby bump coming along?


----------



## sherylb

Yeah it is slightly bigger. 

My bladder is driving me crazy. Over 1 month I have gone from going to the bathroom maybe every 3 hours to 2 to now 1 and am waking up every hour at night too.


----------



## liz_legend

Sorry Heather, I stick to my minimal makeup routine of MAC foundation & Nars blush. That's it....
But if I need anything ever, I'll PM you!


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, I need your artistic eye...

You know the two lighting choices I posted? Well, I posted on FB too and like 95% of people like the one on the left for the nursery.

EXCEPT for my husband and his sister (latter who ALWAYS picks the opposite choice as me possibly just to jokingly tick me off :dohh:!)

Anyway, they both think we should put the chandelier on the right in the nursery... but my hesitation with that is: doesn't it look too much like it should be hung above a *dining room table*?!

My SIL's reasoning is the one on the left doesn't go with the rest of our house... 

your thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







pTRU1-5852726_alternate3_dt.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2









pTRU1-5852726dt.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









options.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2









149113_497144195855_509690855_7604304_2143593_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2









chocolate revel.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## liz_legend

more pics
 



Attached Files:







5449_125344225855_509690855_3494374_5184512_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3









5536_1136680190006_1617407720_363752_7880128_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









5536_1136680230007_1617407720_363753_597896_n.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 3









24600_408462355855_509690855_5458832_5209652_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









44925_1637999997888_1473395791_31642288_5024352_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Heather9603

Yes it does look like something that belongs over a dining room table. And I don't think the entire house has to match. You only need to match rooms that are directly connected to them. Like a family room off of the kitchen with no dividing walls.


----------



## sherylb

Your kitchen is pretty traditional but i think majority rules.


----------



## liz_legend

more more more pics
 



Attached Files:







74563_495532950855_509690855_7573928_2275066_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

What a gorgeous home! I wish mine was that gorgeously decorated!


----------



## liz_legend

Thx ladies... It makes sense to me!

Like when I look at the lamp on the right, I see a lamp that is a very traditional fixture that should be suspended over a dining room table. Even our current chandelier over our table has elements of modern lines (ie simplistic) but with classic touches like the glass jars around the lights themselves...

I try to keep everything clean lines (without being overtly modern) but we do like our dark woods (furniture) and that light just doesn't sit "right" with me for a baby room...


----------



## sherylb

Nope. Agreed.


----------



## Dew

liz_legend: Sorry I don't know you :dohh: Today, through random browsing on the forum, I saw your home pictures...I had to stop and post a comment. Your house is beautiful, just like one of those model homes where every thing is at the right place and color coordination is great :thumbup:

If you care for my opinion :haha: I also like left chandelier better. Have you considered putting in pendant chandeliers which give out diffused lighting or more decorative ones with (faux) crystal beads...??

Good luck decorating your new baby's room (and sorry for intruding) :flower:


----------



## tl682

Elliot, my bump looks big and good!! People can't believe that I'm already this big, but I think it's just because I was always so little to start with that any weight I put on is "big." Loving the bump. How does yours look these days??

Liz, it's your nursery, so your sil doesn't have say!! The one on the right is way too traditional for a nursery, I think, and what I like about the one on the left is that it would fit in with any mobile you want to get for the baby. It looks more "nursery." I dont see why rooms in the house have to match... Like, why would a 6 year old girls room have to match the dining room?? I would feel bad for her if it did...

Girls, this is the last day in my 1st trimester!! Yaaaaay!! Tomorrow starts new days...


----------



## sherylb

Hey Dew! I thought you may have seen me over here.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Hey Dew! I thought you may have seen me over here.

I think I followed you and that's how I ended up on this thread :)


----------



## sherylb

It's a good thread. These ladies were all friends long before I came along.


----------



## elliot

Hurray TL for jumping into 2nd Tri!

And Liz - I still like the one on the left better, no matter the rest of the house. The one on the right looks more formal to me.


----------



## liz_legend

Dew said:


> liz_legend: Sorry I don't know you :dohh: Today, through random browsing on the forum, I saw your home pictures...I had to stop and post a comment. Your house is beautiful, just like one of those model homes where every thing is at the right place and color coordination is great :thumbup:
> 
> If you care for my opinion :haha: I also like left chandelier better. Have you considered putting in pendant chandeliers which give out diffused lighting or more decorative ones with (faux) crystal beads...??
> 
> Good luck decorating your new baby's room (and sorry for intruding) :flower:

Dew,

Not an intrusion at all!! I actually have considered faux crystal chandeliars but decided against them b/c I feel they'd be slightly more "feminine" for possible future babies/nursery needs... I really was considering them first though when this whole topic started... :flower: Thanks for your opinion!!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks ladies. You've all really helped make up my mind.

Congrats TL on your 2nd Tri status (as of tomorrow!)

Dew, you should join us :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Liz, when are you coming to Texas to decorate my house? You home is so beautiful. The light on the right is almost similar to the one you have hanging. IMO

TL, yay for the 2nd trimester.

Dew, stay awhile I am sure you would like here.

Heather, How are you and the family. I will be sure to PM you if I know of someone who needs to order.

Sheryl, how are you feeling today?


----------



## sherylb

I am feeling good. I had a yummy BBQ sandwich lunch with chips and a drink for $5. Work is slowing down for me so my stress levels are better today. DH has my phone with him today because he is taking care of some calls that he has to be the one to make. He got a speeding ticket in February and the stupid court hasn't seen him a court day to fight it yet despite the fact we should have gotten it weeks ago. So they are like "oh they will send it to you eventually. You're in the system." I would be ticked if I found out their screwup caused a warrant to be out for DH's arrest. We are also still working on transfering his 401K from his old job to Fidelity and the paperwork and signatures required are a pain in the butt. And he is calling a friend of ours who told me he may be able to help get Mark a job.


----------



## ready4onemore

Sheryl, I am glad your stress level is going down we don't need you to be stress while carrying the LO. I hope your DH gets the ticket dismissed. I just had to take defensive driving. I haven't had a ticket in over 5 years.


----------



## tl682

What does everybody think about decaf coffee??


----------



## Heather9603

?????

https://i55.tinypic.com/wtj37q.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

*HEATHER IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WAIT, that is a pregnancy test, not an ovulation test, right?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> *HEATHER IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> WAIT, that is a pregnancy test, not an ovulation test, right?

Caught me! Tee hee.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> *HEATHER IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> WAIT, that is a pregnancy test, not an ovulation test, right?
> 
> Caught me! Tee hee.Click to expand...

Wait! when you say _caught me_, you mean, "yes, it's a pregnancy test, right????" :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/heloamy/congrats.gif


----------



## sherylb

It says she is CD 10 though?? 

DH can't take defensive driving b/c he has a commercial license. We either fight it or it sticks on his record.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, why aren't you sharing the BDing info on your FF chart!!!!! I want to analyze it!


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> It says she is CD 10 though??

CD 10 means she's 10 days past her expected period!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> What does everybody think about decaf coffee??

Even regular coffee is okay in limits while pregnant. (limit 1 per day)


----------



## Heather9603

Haha no caught me as in it was an Ov test. Dirty dirty trick I know :)

I WISH it was a :BFP: But nah I was trying to figure out if I'm having early Ov cramps or maybe getting a UTI. I'm on prednisone and each time I take it it HURTS when it passes through my system.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Haha no caught me as in it was an Ov test. Dirty dirty trick I know :)
> 
> I WISH it was a :BFP: But nah I was trying to figure out if I'm having early Ov cramps or maybe getting a UTI. I'm on prednisone and each time I take it it HURTS when it passes through my system.

_Dirty cheater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> It says she is CD 10 though??
> 
> DH can't take defensive driving b/c he has a commercial license. We either fight it or it sticks on his record.

Okay. I understand that my DH has a CDL as well and we do the same thing.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good trick Heather. :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Ladies -- especially Liz -- she has AF very clearly marked... :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:



> Ladies -- especially Liz -- she has AF very clearly marked... :hugs:

Some women still bleed in the beginning... :blush:


----------



## sherylb

I have a friend from high school that I gave all my ICs and extra folic acid to last night. She was due Friday, had brown spotting and is having weird symptoms. She is downright afraid though as they weren't trying and only had unprotected :sex: once. Must have been about the worst time possible.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Ladies -- especially Liz -- she has AF very clearly marked... :hugs:
> 
> Some women still bleed in the beginning... :blush:Click to expand...

Haha yeah it was a VERY heavy period!

Wish I could get on the :sex: tonight but I"m babysitting til about 11 pm. Granted he will be in bed at 8, but thats kind of weird to have sex while watching someone elses kid lol.


----------



## liz_legend

awww Heather... you'll have your own VERY soon


----------



## Heather9603

Windy day but it sure was nice!

https://i51.tinypic.com/x6efya.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sherylb

How cute!!


----------



## Heather9603

Yup that's my goober boy! He loves dh!


----------



## tl682

He's cute!!

Heather -- Bad girl for playing that trick on us!!

Had an ob appt today, and heard the heartbeat again -- 152. I wonder if heartbeat is a predictor at all of gender, as some people say...


----------



## liz_legend

Neat item I just came across. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Delta-24-Piece-Nursery-Closet-Organizer-Hush-Green/15161947


----------



## Heather9603

So everytime m takes a bath, ive always put my feet in the tub and soaked my feet. He loves loves loves this! And I have no idea why? Maybe the bonding or being so close? But either way it almost always turns into him washing my feet, and I'm ashamed to say I don't mind it!!! It's like a low grade pedicure :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

The boys enjoying some Milk, Cookies and a movie (and snuggle time of course!) These moments are what REALLY make the baby maker hurt! So sweet <3

https://i52.tinypic.com/2lsfhuf.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

awwwww :) 2 baby boys!


----------



## Heather9603

We just put him to bed. DH is rarely home when I put him to bed because he is usually working on Tuesday nights. M wanted DH to snuggle him into bed, so of course I couldn't say no! Then he wanted me to read him a story and then he wanted Dh to "sit down and listen to Headers story!" Then he kissed us both on the cheek, said he "lubs us SO much" and then rolled over and went to sleep fairly fast.

This moment just made my day! This was our first official putting a kid to bed together, so it was very sweet :) Can't wait til that is our kiddo!


----------



## tl682

Awh, that's so cute -- It will be yours one day!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Aww Heather he is a cutie. You will be blessed really soon.


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Aww Heather he is a cutie. You will be blessed really soon.


Yes he is really cute. But oh boy is he trouble! hehe. I'm not sure who said the two's were terrible. That person must not have lived long enough to see the three's :thumbup:


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, how are you feeling these days??


----------



## sherylb

I thought I typed a response but it didn't post.

I am tired and fed up at the moment. Otherwise ok. Had a good big lunch.

DH got a call from unemployment this morning and his boss is trying to say he was fired or something of that nature so he doesn't have to pay unemployment. What a grade A @$$hole.


----------



## tl682

That sucks!!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, after being there 13 years his boss has decided he doesn't want to pay unemployment. I have a call in to the bookkeeper who we are close to to see if she can find out why he is doing this.


----------



## Heather9603

Have you girls seen the show "pregnant in heels" on Bravo? I think I've found my new obsession lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Have you girls seen the show "pregnant in heels" on Bravo? I think I've found my new obsession lol.

I think I heard about it. What exactly is it about?


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Have you girls seen the show "pregnant in heels" on Bravo? I think I've found my new obsession lol.
> 
> I think I heard about it. What exactly is it about?Click to expand...

It's this woman in NYC that is a pregnancy consierge(sp) and she caters to NYC moms to be during their pregnancy. Some of the women are snotty but others are clueless and it's just fun to watch cuz it has a lot to do with fashion during pregnancy.


----------



## elliot

Hi all! Hope everybody's having a good day!

I'm just fine... having fun now that my bump's popped out enough for more people to notice. My DH is going away for 10 days starting Sat morning, and my mum gifted me one of those home doppler things so I can listen to LO's heartbeat while DH is away. I opened it up right away and was able to find the heartbeat while she was there. So fun she and DH and I all passing around the headphones and ooohing and ahhhhhhing. :)

TL - I don't think decaf coffee tastes as good, but for some reason I don't mind decaf tea. I'm not a big coffee drinker, just as an occasional treat. So while PG I've been drinking regualr coffee and tea when I want it, usually once every week or so for coffee, and once every day or two for tea. You can have up to 200mg of caffiene a day most sources say... 2 small coffees, or more cups if you have tea, or up to 5 cans of cola. I often take a slug off DH's Pepsi at night, but I still don't think I'm adding up to much caffiene overall.

As of today I officially weight my heaviest EVER! I've gained 19lbs. Feeling good though, and it's clearly going to all bump at this point. I finally made time to have DH take a picture of the bumpage last night... now just have to motivate myself to get the pic moved to the computer and posted... maybe over the weekend.


----------



## sherylb

Today is ubber stressful. I think today is my last day at work as everything has quit coming in and I am just wrapping up last minute stuff.


----------



## liz_legend

yay for elliot finally taking a pic!
make sure you post a BEFORE pic too!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, post the picture!!


----------



## sherylb

I was thinking Kristin Isabella Behr and then Kristin Bella and now I am thinking Bella Betty Behr. Betty was my grandmothers name. Too many Bs?


----------



## Heather9603

Yes too many B's in that last one lol. Plus I don't like Bella for a girls first name. Too many people (myself included!) name their dog that, and thats just what comes to mind. Same with Bailey lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> I was thinking Kristin Isabella Behr and then Kristin Bella and now I am thinking Bella Betty Behr. Betty was my grandmothers name. Too many Bs?

I like Kristin Isabella


----------



## sherylb

Me too. I may has well stick with that as I have already told my family that was the name I picked out for a girl and they love it. Ahhh my little Bella Behr.  We are planning to have 2 so hopefully we will get one of each.


----------



## liz_legend

ya, too many Bs in that last one.

And definitely do Isabella instead of Bella :)


----------



## sherylb

I hate that we have lost our great health insurance. I talked to Medicaid this morning and my application has been denied b/c of my income from my temporary job being too high. So we are being referred to a different program which means I get to wait even longer.


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, picture!


----------



## liz_legend

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3/liz_legend/SDC10395.jpg

Working from home! :)


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I'm sick of being on prednisone, it's throwing me off! I felt like i was oving a few days ago but wasn't sure. My cervix was high but still hard. Well today it's low and hard again! Which would happen after oving, so maybe i did


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> I hate that we have lost our great health insurance. I talked to Medicaid this morning and my application has been denied b/c of my income from my temporary job being too high. So we are being referred to a different program which means I get to wait even longer.

Just re-apply next month or when you income ends. Then tell them it is an emergency. 




liz_legend said:


> Elliot, picture!

I agree Liz. Elliot when need a bump pic! Please.


----------



## sherylb

The other program should be calling soon. If not I will re-apply next month. Unfortunately it takes 3 weeks to find out whether you are approved or not so I am really slacking by waiting for my doctor appointment.


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> The other program should be calling soon. If not I will re-apply next month. Unfortunately it takes 3 weeks to find out whether you are approved or not so I am really slacking by waiting for my doctor appointment.

Do they have a free clinic in your area just to get checked out. I know that may not be ideal but it is a start for now.


----------



## sherylb

Not that I am aware of. I have seen the nurses at my doctor's office though and they are ok with my putting it off. My cousin is in nursing school and I should be able to go there and she has been trained to use a dopplar so I can hear the heartbeat.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, I like Kristin Isabella the best, too. What about for a boy?? 

We're thinking about Andrew Oren ____ and Amy Olivia ____. Thoughts about this?? I want to use an O after my grandfather for the middle name.

Elliot, picture!!


----------



## sherylb

Josh William Behr is what I picked out. DH is probably going to change it if it's a boy though.


----------



## tl682

I like that... What do you think about mine?? Any suggestions??


----------



## sherylb

Where did Oren come from??


----------



## tl682

I knew some hot guy with that name once... Do you hate it??


----------



## tl682

Owen I like, too, but DH doesn't...


----------



## sherylb

LMAO. A hot guy with an unusual name for sure. It's different but it's not like you'd be calling him that as his first name.


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> I knew some hot guy with that name once... Do you hate it??

LOL just don't tell your DH. I like both names.


----------



## sherylb

I am surprised Oren is on the baby names list I looked up. The only other O I know is Oliver.


----------



## tl682

I definitely wont tell DH that that's where I got the name :)


----------



## Heather9603

So Dh and I have decided on Hayden for a boys name. But it took us YEARS to decide on a boys name. We have a million girls names we like. Elyse is #1 because I've wanted to name my little girl that since I was a kid, its my middle name. But we also love Evelyn (My grandmothers legal name, but she went by Ruth) Emily, Emmalyn (we like E names haha).

But I think I decided on a second boys name in case we end up with two boys. Miles. Thoughts?

First boy would be Hayden James (Dh's first name is James) But I like Miles Thomas (Thomas is Dh's middle name)


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so my OPK got lighter today and I have creamy CM. I think I might have Ov'ed early. But I just don't know as its only CD 13 for me (I've Ov'ed on 16-18 since last August) I know I can get a wonky cycle but it still throws me off lol.

We've BD'd pretty good. We are not "officially" ttc again, but his moms doing really good so we feel confident that it wouldn't be HORRIBLE to be pregnant right now and it might be something to help motivate her to get better.

And my CM is very "after ovulation" creamy right now. That probably sounds weird but I guess I've tracked long enough to know haha.

Still going to :sex: tonight and Sunday to cover basis but UGH, I hate this. I did like my couple of care free months I recently had :haha:


----------



## tl682

I like Hayden James better. I think it's cute :) Go get that spermy, Heather!!


----------



## tl682

Liz, is your appt on Monday??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> I like Hayden James better. I think it's cute :) Go get that spermy, Heather!!

Well Hayden James is first choice. I'm talking about if we have a 2nd and its a boy too :haha:

OR if we follow being the "generation" and end up with twins and its twin boys!

I know they say twins mostly carry on the womens side but in Dh's family they pass down through the men too. And its identical twins.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, is your appt on Monday??

Yes ma'am! 11 am!


----------



## sherylb

I can't help but worry a little today. I have had pain more often than not when I am walking today. No blood. Just pain in my very low midsection. Hoping it's just my uterus getting all stretched out.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> I can't help but worry a little today. I have had pain more often than not when I am walking today. No blood. Just pain in my very low midsection. Hoping it's just my uterus getting all stretched out.

If it helps my friend thats now 26 weeks had period like cramps all through her first Tri :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Not sure I would call this a cramp but I guess I am going to have to figure out what triggers it and start avoiding it.


----------



## liz_legend

I used to have piercing pain in 1st Tri.
sometimes out of no where, sometimes when I was getting out of cars or an sudden movements...


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh if I didn't need them for baby making i would SO punch DH in the nuts today! He is driving me crazy! I swear he must be on his period.

He's being such a grump butt. He KNEW my sister was coming over this morning and he was going to help her with his car. She gets here at 10:30, he's been up since 9:30 and he was eating breakfast. THEN he goes upstairs and gets on the computer til 12 pm! Him and my sis JUST took off a few minutes ago to go to Autozone and get her check engine light checked and get whatever she needed for the car.

So while I'm kindly asking him how much longer he's going to be, he just starts b!tching about how I'm lazy and he's been waiting on me all week to do stuff around the house and bla bla bla. Mind you my sister is listening to ALL of this.

She walks away and looks at me and says "wow, somebody is being a grump butt today. Are you sure its just his DAD thats the a-hole of the family?"

Which I HATE when DH pulls this stuff in front of other people. While he's trying to make ME look bad, he just looks like the butt himself. And to top it all off my sister JUST got divorced from her husband of 11 years, who was very verbally abusive and would pull this SAME stuff.

Thanks hubby, so kind of you.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Ugh if I didn't need them for baby making i would SO punch DH in the nuts today! He is driving me crazy! I swear he must be on his period.
> 
> He's being such a grump butt. He KNEW my sister was coming over this morning and he was going to help her with his car. She gets here at 10:30, he's been up since 9:30 and he was eating breakfast. THEN he goes upstairs and gets on the computer til 12 pm! Him and my sis JUST took off a few minutes ago to go to Autozone and get her check engine light checked and get whatever she needed for the car.
> 
> So while I'm kindly asking him how much longer he's going to be, he just starts b!tching about how I'm lazy and he's been waiting on me all week to do stuff around the house and bla bla bla. Mind you my sister is listening to ALL of this.
> 
> She walks away and looks at me and says "wow, somebody is being a grump butt today. Are you sure its just his DAD thats the a-hole of the family?"
> 
> Which I HATE when DH pulls this stuff in front of other people. While he's trying to make ME look bad, he just looks like the butt himself. And to top it all off my sister JUST got divorced from her husband of 11 years, who was very verbally abusive and would pull this SAME stuff.
> 
> Thanks hubby, so kind of you.

:hugs: Maybe it is just the stress of his mom being ill. I am sure he really didn't mean it.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm sorry, Heather :(


----------



## ready4onemore

Wow Liz you are 21 weeks already. It seems like just yesterday when you found out. Can't wait to hear the news from your appointment on Monday.


----------



## tl682

Liz, you had better update us asap tomorrow.

Heather, sorry he's being an ass. If it makes you feel any better, DH and I got into some argument yesterday about his sister running his life... Long story, which I'll tell everybody another time...

Sheryl, I get that all the time. I wouldn't be concerned about it!! Do you still have it?? Mine usually goes away by the next day.


----------



## sherylb

No, it seems to have been short-lived. Hoping I will get to hear the heartbeat this week for this first time.  My cousin is in nursing school and has been trained to use a dopplar at the college.


----------



## Heather9603

I want to get a Doppler. They have then for like 50 bucks at target. I figure after baby i can sell it :)


----------



## liz_legend

This is the doppler we bought from ebay :)
https://cgi.ebay.com/Sonoline-B-Fet...ltDomain_0&hash=item3f084a505e#ht_1358wt_1139


----------



## sherylb

Yeah I have looked at them. A friend on another thread bought the $15 one and is happy with it. I will see if my cousin can get me in for free this week because we are still waiting to see how long we will both be unemployed. His resume is being submitted for an opening in his field on Monday so perhaps we will get some good news out of that.


----------



## Heather9603

Don't you love when you try and be all spontaneous with baby making, put your pre seed in and go surprise dh and he then says "hold that thought, I have to poop first"! 

Ohhh he joys of men!!! Lol.


----------



## Heather9603

So I'm feeling good about this cycle. We bd pretty good and we were able to catch my big surge of ewcm today. Mine only lasts for a few hours and we usually miss it. I also tried something new of oing after him. Don't know if it will help but I've heard the contractions help move sperm along. So in about two weeks we shall see if im joining you preggies!


----------



## liz_legend

*Girl!!!!!!!*


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Girl!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!! That's so exciting!


----------



## sherylb

Yay for you!!


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Girl!!!!!!!

Yay!!:happydance: Now what will her name be?

Elliot, bump picture please.


----------



## liz_legend

new bump pic

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3/liz_legend/timelapsedtummy-Copy-3.jpg
 



Attached Files:







timelapsed tummy - Copy.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tl682

Omg, Liz!! Congrats!! That's so amazing. So happy for you!! I totally thought you were team blue, but it looks like I was wrong!! Yaaaaay!!


----------



## liz_legend

I thought it was a boy too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather9603

Going to go and get a massage at 3. I hope I can relax and enjoy it. I forgot how much I hated the 2ww! I don't even think I've Ov'ed yet, but I know I will today. Lots of EWCM yesterday, a little bit today and cervix is very high and very soft. Debating on whether or not to BD again today. I wouldn't be able to get anything out of it, and that just stresses DH out when I'm not into it. 

Ugh I hope this is my last month of all this mess! lol. I just want to go back to having sex just because, no more 2ww, no more waiting to O, GAH! lol.


----------



## liz_legend

On closer inspection of my chart and our new *GIRL *fetus, I find this info very interesting: :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30824f/?i=4109176&

The X sperm (which are the sperm that make females) live longer than the Y sperm (which are the sperm that make males). However, the Y sperm swim faster, so the chances are equally good that you will get a girl or a boy. If the Y sperm swim fast enough before they die to fertilize the egg, then you'll have a boy. If the Y sperm don't reach the egg before they die, chances are an X sperm will get there shortly, and then you'll have a girl.

Here is more input and advice:
X sperm are *stronger* than Y sperm but both will perish very quickly if allowed to dry out.

The female carrying sperm are the *slower *sperm because of the genetic material it carries. The female sperm contain an X chromosome, while the male carrying sperm contain a Y chromosome. The Y chromosome is very small and contains very little genetic material in comparison to the X chromosome, so the male carrying sperm are able to swim faster and reach the egg sooner than the X carrying sperm.

A baby's gender is determined by the chromosomes in the sperm, not the egg. XX makes female, XY makes male, all eggs contain an X chromosome, so sperm donates other X or Y chromosome. Female sperm live up to 5 days, male sperm up to 3 days. (Egg lives 12 to 24, maybe even 36 hours after ovulation.) Female sperm live longer but swim slower than male sperm. 

For male baby, have sex within 6 hours before ovulation, to beat female sperm to egg. Vice versa, for female baby, have sex 4-5 days before ovulation, for better chances of having a girl baby. 

Test for ovulation with home ovulation testing kit, get familiar with when you ovulate, and plan accordingly for future ovulations and future timing of intercourse.

Men produce two types of sperm, those containing the X chromosome, female sperm, and those containing the Y chromosome, male sperm. Sperm are being produced continuously, they take about a month from the beginning until they are mature. As the Y chromosome is smaller than the X chromosome, the male sperm is lighter and faster than the female sperm and therefore gets a head start towards the egg. Female sperm being heavier have more staying power and can keep going for longer.

Read more: https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Do_sperm_for_girls_live_longer#ixzz1JzfHBVPj


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Going to go and get a massage at 3. I hope I can relax and enjoy it. I forgot how much I hated the 2ww! I don't even think I've Ov'ed yet, but I know I will today. Lots of EWCM yesterday, a little bit today and cervix is very high and very soft. Debating on whether or not to BD again today. I wouldn't be able to get anything out of it, and that just stresses DH out when I'm not into it.
> 
> Ugh I hope this is my last month of all this mess! lol. I just want to go back to having sex just because, no more 2ww, no more waiting to O, GAH! lol.

Heather, how come I can't see your BD history on your chart? Can you make that sharable please? :flower:


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Going to go and get a massage at 3. I hope I can relax and enjoy it. I forgot how much I hated the 2ww! I don't even think I've Ov'ed yet, but I know I will today. Lots of EWCM yesterday, a little bit today and cervix is very high and very soft. Debating on whether or not to BD again today. I wouldn't be able to get anything out of it, and that just stresses DH out when I'm not into it.
> 
> Ugh I hope this is my last month of all this mess! lol. I just want to go back to having sex just because, no more 2ww, no more waiting to O, GAH! lol.
> 
> Heather, how come I can't see your BD history on your chart? Can you make that sharable please? :flower:Click to expand...

I'm not sure? I thought it was standard that it would show?


----------



## sherylb

Sharing --> Charting Home Page --> Setup. (x) Publish Intercourse Data.


----------



## Heather9603

Alright, it should be working now.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, I think you should be fine. I forget, have you been doing OPKs?


----------



## Heather9603

So I also just found out that the place I have a massage member ship with (which gets me one, one hour massage a month) also offers prenatal massages. EEK! I'm very excited about that! lol. I'm sure I would have to make the appointment at least a few days in advance and to make sure I have someone who is licensed with it (even though the website says all of their therapists are licensed in all types of massage, including prenatal)

But they still offer massages in the first tri, which some places won't because of liability issues. They don't want to be sued for a woman having a M/C after getting a massage, even though the massage won't cause a M/C. 

AND, prenatal massages can apparently help with morning sickness :)


----------



## sherylb

Perfect. Liz will be pleased. I am soo pooped today. I babysat for my neighbor's 18 month old for a few hours this morning.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather, I think you should be fine. I forget, have you been doing OPKs?

I had two left over and I did them when I thought I might have been Ov'ing early, so like on CD 10 and 12. Both were negative. But no I don't do them on a normal basis. I can typically read my signals pretty well. I'm about 99% sure that I ovulated this morning or afternoon because my cheeks are getting flush now, which always happens right after O and lasts til right before AF.


----------



## sherylb

Cramping while sitting down now and its not pleasant. Bedtime.


----------



## elliot

Morning all, sorry to be MIA for a while. I had a long weekend and am just back today.

Liz - Super exciting news! A baby girl, how wonderful! Does this mean any changes to your room decor?

Sheryl - Sorry to hear about the abdominal pain, but I did have the same thing on and off for a while and still do on occasion, so try not to worry too much.

And all - sorry, still no pic. I got it all ready on Friday so I could post it for you today, but I've had rather a rough couple of days and completely forgot about it. DH left on his big trip on Saturday AM, promising to email every day, and he hasn't been in touch since. I feel like a heartbroken, abandoned PG lady. I'm so hurt that he hasn't wanted to call or email home to check in on me and the baby. I feel really alone about being PG now, and am rethinking all my plans for delivery and becoming a SAHM post birth. And I feel so disappointed for my poor LO. Can't think of any plausible reason why he couldn't find 2 minutes to call home. Last I knew Europe had phones and all... Anyhow, sorry to be a downer, just rather devastated.


----------



## liz_legend

No planned changes the room decor. We never planned on making it very gender specific so the wall color/appliques will most likely stay the same and work for either gender (so we don't have to redecorate down the line). Accessories might change a touch but I doubt that as well b/c I don't really like pink things :) but we piicked up some cute things prior to knowing the sex and should be really cute.

DH's grandma was sick last weeek (better now) so FIL & grandpa didn't come down for renovations as planned this past weekend. We'll be doing it after easter weekend now. I will post pics once there is something to photograph!

Made some headway on our registry (can't decide on a stroller/car seat solution though!) And saw some more daycares. We are going to register for 2 we like.

Elliot, ummm, did you get any hemmorhoids?


----------



## sherylb

With all my friends with new babies I have been asking about their carseats and nobody seems to be 100% pleased with theirs. Coincidentally the ones they have owned are ones that I have actually looked at and after reading comments passed on. The chicco one my friend has is super heavy empty so I know I wouldn't want that. And the Graco Snugfit 35 is huge on the sides and doesn't fit conveniently anywhere. Right now I have the Safety First 35 on my list but that will probably change again.


----------



## Heather9603

Sheryl, if it helps at Target they put all their car seats on display and you are allowed to take them down and look at them (They shouldn't be secured) They only thing not allowed is putting babies in them :haha: 

Elliot: I'd be SO mad at Dh if he didn't at least shoot me an email. I understand that the phone calls can be expensive, but how hard is it to email for 2 minutes before you head to bed???? I think its a men thing though, they just don't think of that stuff!

Liz: Yeah we are debating on the nursery too. My step mom will be doing a mural for us so we won't be painting it before baby comes. I don't think I want a gender neutral mural (Mainly because I can't think of any!) and I really hope we have a girl because I can only think if girly murals haha.


----------



## Heather9603

Double post


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh this better be a good sign. I had the WORST heart burn last night. Like to the point of crying. I get heart burn every so often but not that bad. The last time I had heartburn that bad I was pregnant and it started from the day I ovulated and lasted until the day I miscarried. Which granted that would mean one MISERABLE pregnancy, but it would be worth it!


----------



## sherylb

That's good b/c the one I picked is at target. Would they let me see if it fits in the car in your experiance? I drive a Mazda3 so it's going to be tight most likely.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:



> That's good b/c the one I picked is at target. Would they let me see if it fits in the car in your experiance? I drive a Mazda3 so it's going to be tight most likely.

No, they wouldn't let you do that. But you would be able to return it even if its opened, as long as everything is back in the box :)


----------



## Heather9603

Oh and happy 9 weeks Sheryl! Have you told many people yet or are you waiting til 12 weeks?


----------



## sherylb

I don't have anyone left to tell 

https://www.target.com/dp/B002XLEPE...F8&page=3&sortReviews=-votes#communityReviews


----------



## Heather9603

Ooo thats really cute. And very gender friendly.

I want this one, but I want to get a travel system.

https://www.target.com/Graco-Alano-...olor-bin,price&searchRank=pmrank&frombrowse=1


----------



## sherylb

I think the main difference between the 2 is that the straps on my car seat can be adjusted from the front. At least on a different color of the same model I know that is true.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Elliot, I am sorry you feel that way.:hugs: But I would feel like that to most likely. I hope he gets to call you or email you tonight. 

Sheryl, Happy 9 weeks. I like the carseat. It is very nice.

Heather, wow a mural. I wish I knew someone that could paint me one.


----------



## Heather9603

Is anyone else having problems with BnB today? It keeps giving me errors and it also keeps telling me that people have posted on this thread but when I go to it, nothing I havn't read????


----------



## tl682

Elliot, I'm so sorry that DH is doing this. I would be so upset, too. It's totally unacceptable, and you should tell him how you feel when you do talk to him. When is he coming back?? Are you sure that he's all right?? Maybe something could have happened to him, and that's why he's not emailing or calling?? Not trying to scare you, but that's just something that I would be thinking about. I'm having big issues with DH, too. He "announced" to me that he's only planning to take 2 or 3 days off when the baby is born, and he also thought that when I go into labor that he will just take me to the hospital then go back to work and then come back when the baby is being born. I'm serious. But, he's taking off many, many days to do voluntary things for his family -- His mom's retirement party that her school is throwing, his mom's dr's appt down in North Carolina (which he's volunteering to go to, and doesn't even have to), and so many other things. It's like his original family is his priority, and I and the baby come 2nd to them. He can't ever say no to his family, but he has no issue saying no to me. I had like 5 arguments with him in the last couple of days about this and have been very down, too. It's like he doesn't care at all, and I wonder what's happening, because this is not the same guy that I married. I understand that his mom is sick, but his wife and baby should take priority over everything now in his life. He doesn't understand that. It's like if his mom and baby were dangling off some cliff, he would save his mom... That's actually how I feel. I dont know what else to do about it. I talked to him, cried, yelled, but I just dont seem to be heard with anything that I do. He used to be the most sensitive man, and he's turned into this mad, cold person that I dont even know. It's like the baby and I are drains on his efforts and time with his original family. Anybody have thoughts about this??

Liz, were you surprised that the baby is a girl because you dtd the day before and the day of ovulation?? Am I reading your chart right??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Elliot, I'm so sorry that DH is doing this. I would be so upset, too. It's totally unacceptable, and you should tell him how you feel when you do talk to him. When is he coming back?? Are you sure that he's all right?? Maybe something could have happened to him, and that's why he's not emailing or calling?? Not trying to scare you, but that's just something that I would be thinking about. I'm having big issues with DH, too. He "announced" to me that he's only planning to take 2 or 3 days off when the baby is born, and he also thought that when I go into labor that he will just take me to the hospital then go back to work and then come back when the baby is being born. I'm serious. But, he's taking off many, many days to do voluntary things for his family -- His mom's retirement party that her school is throwing, his mom's dr's appt down in North Carolina (which he's volunteering to go to, and doesn't even have to), and so many other things. It's like his original family is his priority, and I and the baby come 2nd to them. He can't ever say no to his family, but he has no issue saying no to me. I had like 5 arguments with him in the last couple of days about this and have been very down, too. It's like he doesn't care at all, and I wonder what's happening, because this is not the same guy that I married. I understand that his mom is sick, but his wife and baby should take priority over everything now in his life. He doesn't understand that. It's like if his mom and baby were dangling off some cliff, he would save his mom... That's actually how I feel. I dont know what else to do about it. I talked to him, cried, yelled, but I just dont seem to be heard with anything that I do. He used to be the most sensitive man, and he's turned into this mad, cold person that I dont even know. It's like the baby and I are drains on his efforts and time with his original family. Anybody have thoughts about this??
> 
> Liz, were you surprised that the baby is a girl because you dtd the day before and the day of ovulation?? Am I reading your chart right??

As someone who is currently dealing with a sick MIL, I do understand that she needs LOTS of help and I do get put on the back burner with some things, which is fine. But if I was pregnant and he was missing vital moments of that then that is just NOT acceptable at all! And seriously, does he not realize that you NEED him there throughout labor just as a support system????


----------



## tl682

Heather9603 said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Elliot, I'm so sorry that DH is doing this. I would be so upset, too. It's totally unacceptable, and you should tell him how you feel when you do talk to him. When is he coming back?? Are you sure that he's all right?? Maybe something could have happened to him, and that's why he's not emailing or calling?? Not trying to scare you, but that's just something that I would be thinking about. I'm having big issues with DH, too. He "announced" to me that he's only planning to take 2 or 3 days off when the baby is born, and he also thought that when I go into labor that he will just take me to the hospital then go back to work and then come back when the baby is being born. I'm serious. But, he's taking off many, many days to do voluntary things for his family -- His mom's retirement party that her school is throwing, his mom's dr's appt down in North Carolina (which he's volunteering to go to, and doesn't even have to), and so many other things. It's like his original family is his priority, and I and the baby come 2nd to them. He can't ever say no to his family, but he has no issue saying no to me. I had like 5 arguments with him in the last couple of days about this and have been very down, too. It's like he doesn't care at all, and I wonder what's happening, because this is not the same guy that I married. I understand that his mom is sick, but his wife and baby should take priority over everything now in his life. He doesn't understand that. It's like if his mom and baby were dangling off some cliff, he would save his mom... That's actually how I feel. I dont know what else to do about it. I talked to him, cried, yelled, but I just dont seem to be heard with anything that I do. He used to be the most sensitive man, and he's turned into this mad, cold person that I dont even know. It's like the baby and I are drains on his efforts and time with his original family. Anybody have thoughts about this??
> 
> Liz, were you surprised that the baby is a girl because you dtd the day before and the day of ovulation?? Am I reading your chart right??
> 
> As someone who is currently dealing with a sick MIL, I do understand that she needs LOTS of help and I do get put on the back burner with some things, which is fine. But if I was pregnant and he was missing vital moments of that then that is just NOT acceptable at all! And seriously, does he not realize that you NEED him there throughout labor just as a support system????Click to expand...

That's totally what I mean. I understand if there's some crisis, or if he's the only child who can help out at the time for something, but that's not the case AT ALL!! I just dont understand why he's more stuck on proving what a good son and brother he is to his family than being a good husband and soon to be father. His paternity leave is 2 weeks, and yet all he wants to take is 2or 3 days?? Seriously?? Why doesn't he want time with his baby?? Why doesn't he want to be there for me?? His answer to it is that he thinks there wont be much he can do, and that I should just get some baby nurse (which we can't even afford)!! Are we living in the 1950's??


----------



## Heather9603

There isn't much he can do!? Uhm how about change some diapers or keep an eye on baby so mom can SLEEP and REST after having a WATERMELON SQUEEZED OUT OF HER VAGINA!

God men are so stupid sometimes! lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

TL, I understand how you feel. What if you have to have a c-section (I'm not wishing that on you). You will really need him then. I think after baby comes he will have a different feel and want to stay home.:hugs:

Heather, BnB was giving me errors today too.


----------



## tl682

He tells me his brother took off 2 or 3 days for his children's birth. He thinks that everything his family says is gold. So, I asked his brother's wife. Turns out that he took off more than one week!!

Yes, I know, there's so much that I will need him for after the birth!! He should be doing everything that I'm doing, except for breast-feeding... It's like he's punishing me and the baby, because it "conflicts" with his family time. When I tell him how I feel, he tells me that I'm pitting him against his family and not being supportive of him!!


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Elliot, I'm so sorry that DH is doing this. I would be so upset, too. It's totally unacceptable, and you should tell him how you feel when you do talk to him. When is he coming back?? Are you sure that he's all right?? Maybe something could have happened to him, and that's why he's not emailing or calling?? Not trying to scare you, but that's just something that I would be thinking about. I'm having big issues with DH, too. He "announced" to me that he's only planning to take 2 or 3 days off when the baby is born, and he also thought that when I go into labor that he will just take me to the hospital then go back to work and then come back when the baby is being born. I'm serious. But, he's taking off many, many days to do voluntary things for his family -- His mom's retirement party that her school is throwing, his mom's dr's appt down in North Carolina (which he's volunteering to go to, and doesn't even have to), and so many other things. It's like his original family is his priority, and I and the baby come 2nd to them. He can't ever say no to his family, but he has no issue saying no to me. I had like 5 arguments with him in the last couple of days about this and have been very down, too. It's like he doesn't care at all, and I wonder what's happening, because this is not the same guy that I married. I understand that his mom is sick, but his wife and baby should take priority over everything now in his life. He doesn't understand that. It's like if his mom and baby were dangling off some cliff, he would save his mom... That's actually how I feel. I dont know what else to do about it. I talked to him, cried, yelled, but I just dont seem to be heard with anything that I do. He used to be the most sensitive man, and he's turned into this mad, cold person that I dont even know. It's like the baby and I are drains on his efforts and time with his original family. Anybody have thoughts about this??
> 
> Liz, were you surprised that the baby is a girl because you dtd the day before and the day of ovulation?? Am I reading your chart right??

:flower:TL, take a breath hun and soak in the tub tomorrow. First off, my dad did that. He actually did drop my mom off at the hospital and then went to work to finish some projects off for a bit and then planned on going back. He (my dad) actually told me last night that he really regrets doing that now (27 yrs later) because he pretty much missed everything and on top of it, got stuck in a mad traffic/accident so was even more delayed on his trip back to the hospital.
I hope your DH reconsiders that.

Ya, I'm kinda surprised that we're having a girl but it seriously does still read "true" to the chart and the fact that we DTD on 4-5 days prior to ovulation :happydance:


----------



## Heather9603

UGH, I'm going crazy with this 2ww! I seriously forgot how much I hated this. I hope this is my last one. :)


----------



## tl682

Liz, I will try my best to relax!! I just want to shake him and be like, why are you doing this??

The thing that I dont understand about the timing thing boy or girl is that, if I want to have a girl, I would dtd 4 or 5 days before and stop?? Not do it anymore?? Alternatively, if I want a boy, I would dtd only the day of ovulation and try not to do it before that day??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Liz, I will try my best to relax!! I just want to shake him and be like, why are you doing this??
> 
> The thing that I dont understand about the timing thing boy or girl is that, if I want to have a girl, I would dtd 4 or 5 days before and stop?? Not do it anymore?? Alternatively, if I want a boy, I would dtd only the day of ovulation and try not to do it before that day??

Well the bigger thing is if you want a boy, only DTD on the day of ovulation and not before. Doing it before gets some girl sperm up there and they end up with first dibs lol.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh the heartburn AGAIN tonight. This better be a good sign lol.


----------



## tl682

Heather9603 said:


> Ugh the heartburn AGAIN tonight. This better be a good sign lol.

Hoping it is!!


----------



## elliot

TL - Sorry to hear you are having troubles with your DH too. It sounds like we're in the same boat with our DH's suddenly acting very out of character, and here we are - pregnant and more sensitive than ever, just wanting them to be our steady support systems. My DH did leave me a very brief voicemail yesterday, so I know he's alive and well at this point. That hasn't made me feel much better I'm afraid, as now it's clear he just doesn't care to check up on me and LO. I'm taking is especially hard because I feel like he knows how much I've needed his support while PG, an it's just a real jerk move to just blow me off all of a sudden. Makes me feel he doesn't give a crap about me, TBH, which is scary and shocking 'cause we have been so close and good for so long. And now when I need him most it feels he's pulling away.

Sorry your OH is being so funny about the baby's arrival. I'd be livid too if I were you. Family issues or no, when your baby is being born, if you're lucky enough to be around and invited, then you damn well get your fanny there and wait it out and feed mum ice chips and do whatever you can to be part of the birth. The family's sickness or needs will still be there waiting for him when the LO arrives, but that baby is only going to be born once. And I agree with you that 2 -3 days is not enough. I work with a man who took 2 -3 days after his first child was born and now, 2 years later, he still says he wishes he'd taken at least a week. His wife had a C-section and he knows she really could have used his help with everything.

I hope your DH comes around soon. Mine will be home in 4 days, and at this point I'm not sure WTH to expect. He feels so unpredictable lately... last thing I expected at our age and after being together for so long. 

Big hugs to you TL. Wish there was more I could do.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, I will try my best to relax!! I just want to shake him and be like, why are you doing this??
> 
> The thing that I dont understand about the timing thing boy or girl is that, if I want to have a girl, I would dtd 4 or 5 days before and stop?? Not do it anymore?? Alternatively, if I want a boy, I would dtd only the day of ovulation and try not to do it before that day??

Yes for the girl
But for the boy, I would do it the TWO days PRIOR to ovulation & ovulation day.


----------



## liz_legend

Okay, I totally missed the post where Elliot 1st said her DH is being a Dbag lately... I have to go back and look through old messages!!!


----------



## liz_legend

So Elliot, today's the 5th day of no contact with DH?

Where in Europe is he??
Is it a business or personal trip?

Do you know who he's with?

Have you contacted his parents to find out if they've heard from him??


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> So Elliot, today's the 5th day of no contact with DH? Like I said to TL above, yesterday I did finally get a brief voicemail from him, so I know he's alive.
> 
> Where in Europe is he?? I think Florence by now. Paris before.
> Is it a business or personal trip? It's that trip I told you guys about a week or two ago. The one where he gets to go for free 'cause he's chaperoning a group of high school kids.
> 
> Do you know who he's with? The high school tour group. I could hear them all in the background of his voicemail.
> 
> Have you contacted his parents to find out if they've heard from him?? I emailed his mum when I hadn't heard anything yesterday morning. She hadn't heard anything either, and both my mum and his are really surprised he hasn't wanted to check in at home.

Answers in blue above.


----------



## liz_legend

well, at least his mom will probably say something to him!

take a breath and pamper yourself tomorrow or saturday before he returns.... you want to be in a good mood before he comes home and not just brooding in your anger all weekend.

hopefully he's smart and picked up something cute for you and the baby along his travels!

------
side note: I just finalized our BabiesRUs & Target registry!
wooohooo!
so done with reading reviews on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Heather9603

Is it bad that since I want so many of our big items unisex (Crib, stroller, car seat, high chair, etc) That I'm already wanting to start a registry???? lol.


----------



## sherylb

I started our registry months before I got pregnant but I did it as a private wish list so that nobody would find it.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> I started our registry months before I got pregnant but I did it as a private wish list so that nobody would find it.

Haha good idea. I also have to sift through things that you can buy in store because we can't use his discount online.


----------



## tl682

Elliot, honey, I'm happy that at least he called after all this time. Did he say when he's planning to contact you again?? What are you planning to say to him when he gets home?? Maybe write him a letter while he's away, so that he can read it when he gets home and understand how you felt each day?? I feel like you and I have similar relationships, where our DH's have always been so sensitive and caring, and everything has been wonderful, and then poof they are now men we dont recognize. It's strange, and I'm not sure where it's all coming from. Everytime I talk to him about this, he just turns everything around and makes me look like some villain.


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Elliot, honey, I'm happy that at least he called after all this time. Did he say when he's planning to contact you again?? What are you planning to say to him when he gets home?? Maybe write him a letter while he's away, so that he can read it when he gets home and understand how you felt each day?? I feel like you and I have similar relationships, where our DH's have always been so sensitive and caring, and everything has been wonderful, and then poof they are now men we dont recognize. It's strange, and I'm not sure where it's all coming from. Everytime I talk to him about this, he just turns everything around and makes me look like some villain.

I think you're right that we're kind of in the same boat, TL. And we're both in our 30s, thought we had good mature DHs, and tried to get PG for so long, and now somehow the men are on the fritz. We both wanted this LO so much, WTF happened somewhere along the way that having a family suddenly stopped being the most important thing in the world for him? He didn't say when he would contact me again. I honestly don't think I'll hear from him till he's bored on the flight home or at a layover on his way home. I spent a lot of time really thinking about my wording and wrote him an email that he should get on layover letting him know how I feel... not how I'm so angry I could kill him, not how I would have liked to have told him to go to Hell when I got his voicemil yesterday, but how I'm so surprised and confused and hurt by his behavior. Don't know if it will make any difference, but it felt good to get it off my back. I'm scared now that he's not going to be the wonderful Dad I'd felt so sure he would be for this LO... like he's just going to be cold and distant from both of us. This is so not the man I've been in love with for years.

Take care of you and your little one. :hugs: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that your OH snaps out of it and gets back to his normal self really soon.


----------



## tl682

elliot said:


> tl682 said:
> 
> 
> Elliot, honey, I'm happy that at least he called after all this time. Did he say when he's planning to contact you again?? What are you planning to say to him when he gets home?? Maybe write him a letter while he's away, so that he can read it when he gets home and understand how you felt each day?? I feel like you and I have similar relationships, where our DH's have always been so sensitive and caring, and everything has been wonderful, and then poof they are now men we dont recognize. It's strange, and I'm not sure where it's all coming from. Everytime I talk to him about this, he just turns everything around and makes me look like some villain.
> 
> I think you're right that we're kind of in the same boat, TL. And we're both in our 30s, thought we had good mature DHs, and tried to get PG for so long, and now somehow the men are on the fritz. We both wanted this LO so much, WTF happened somewhere along the way that having a family suddenly stopped being the most important thing in the world for him? He didn't say when he would contact me again. I honestly don't think I'll hear from him till he's bored on the flight home or at a layover on his way home. I spent a lot of time really thinking about my wording and wrote him an email that he should get on layover letting him know how I feel... not how I'm so angry I could kill him, not how I would have liked to have told him to go to Hell when I got his voicemil yesterday, but how I'm so surprised and confused and hurt by his behavior. Don't know if it will make any difference, but it felt good to get it off my back. I'm scared now that he's not going to be the wonderful Dad I'd felt so sure he would be for this LO... like he's just going to be cold and distant from both of us. This is so not the man I've been in love with for years.
> 
> Take care of you and your little one. :hugs: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that your OH snaps out of it and gets back to his normal self really soon.Click to expand...

Elliot, I feel the SAME way!! Like, who is this man that I'm married to?? I looked at our wedding pictures yesterday and thought, this is not the man in those pictures... I agree, this is not the man that I have been in love with for so long, and I expect more from him than I'm getting these days (since I have always gotten so much more care in the past). I think it's good that you wrote him an email. I wonder what he will say about it. Hang in there, honey. I think that future behavior is predicted by a PATTERN of past behavior. Maybe there's some explanation for why he didn't call (although, I can't think of any). Try to think about the love and care he's given you in the past and not just this week. I think that's the only way to not hate him atm...


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> [...] Try to think about the love and care he's given you in the past and not just this week. I think that's the only way to not hate him atm...

You're right about this. It is the only thing that keeps me from hating him. But it sure as heck does make me cry like a baby. :cry: Is that how you're surviving the storm too? Thinking of the good stuff that used to be the normal stuff of every day?


----------



## tl682

Yes, I'm definitely trying to think about all the good things from the past!! Sometimes it makes me feel better, and other times it makes me madder, but I think that overall it makes me feel better... Hang in there, honey. Wait until he gets back and see what he has to say. Let me know. Hugs.


----------



## Heather9603

I think the best thing is just to talk to them about how you are feeling. I mean obviously its not just raging hormones making you mad, because I am NOT pregnant and saying that I would be upset about what TL and Eliots hubbies are doing. Sometimes guys just dont realize they are being jack arses til someone points it out.


So I am doing a target registry, and trying to get DH's input. He thinks I'm nuts lol. But its not for not being pregnant, its because I should KNOW that Target items change all the time so who knows if what I want will be available by the time a baby comes :haha: But it at least gives me an idea and I can start saving SOME items.


----------



## sherylb

Have you looked at amazon.com for registries? Target has most of their stuff online and anything not online can be added with the universal wish list button.

Blonde's Registry on Amazon

Then people also aren't forced to buy from Babies-R-Us or Target if they can find a better deal. I am all for people being able to get the best deal possible in this economy.


----------



## elliot

You too TL. (((hugs)))

And thanks Heather. I don't think it's ever too early to start picking out stuff you like. You never know when that BFP might pop up and surprise you!


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Have you looked at amazon.com for registries? Target has most of their stuff online and anything not online can be added with the universal wish list button.
> 
> Blonde's Registry on Amazon
> 
> Then people also aren't forced to buy from Babies-R-Us or Target if they can find a better deal. I am all for people being able to get the best deal possible in this economy.

Well we'll only end up doing Target because whatever we don't get after the shower date has passed we get a 10% off coupon which can be used for anything on the registry, plus we get 10% off with employee discount, and 5% off because of having the Target debit card. So 25% savings is pretty nice! haha. We are kind of encouraging people to give us gift cards if they can't give a gift....lol.


----------



## Heather9603

elliot said:


> You too TL. (((hugs)))
> 
> And thanks Heather. I don't think it's ever too early to start picking out stuff you like. You never know when that BFP might pop up and surprise you!

It better pop up in 12 days.....Just sayin.....lol. :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Amazon has that 10% completion discount too. You said you wouldn't be able to get the target discount online though. :(


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Amazon has that 10% completion discount too. You said you wouldn't be able to get the target discount online though. :(

Actually I was wrong. DH said you can do it lol. But I am trying to select things that are online and in store. When we have a baby coming I will go into target and do a formal registry. 

Most people around here want to shop at Target anyway. We only have one babies R us and its in the Ghetto, and there arn't really any other baby stores around.


----------



## sherylb

It was babiesrus that inspired me to get on amazon after price checking. Target has great deals too sometimes so my nursery furniture and car seat are from amazon.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> It was babiesrus that inspired me to get on amazon after price checking. Target has great deals too sometimes so my nursery furniture and car seat are from amazon.

Yeah I'll probably end up waiting til after the shower date to get our big items so that I can end up getting 25% off by the time I use all the discounts. And I'm sure that since some family will want to get some big items, I'll probably tell them to just get that amount on a gift card so that I can use our discounts :haha:. They won't mind though, as it will mean saving money!

And I know like my dad/step mom and mom/step dad will want to get some big items since this will be the first grand baby on both sides. But they will be getting lots of little items too. My mom will be making an afghan and some mini quilts (bed size and a few diaper bag sizes) and my dad told me that he HAS to be the first one to buy my baby something colts related. He wants to get a REAL colts Jersey from the pro shop and he told me to make sure NO ONE ELSE BUYS THAT! Hehe. He's so excited about being "gramps".


----------



## sherylb

Cute!


----------



## Heather9603

So what is everyone planning on putting the newborn baby in to sleep? I wanted a bed side cradle (the kind that is open on the one side) But they are so expensive! I hate to spend almost as much on a crib on something that only lasts a few months. I'm thinking the moses baskets sound nice, because then I can also tote that along with me when visiting other people (So I don't have to buy the pack n play with the infant attachments, as I already have a regular pack n play).

But where would you put the moses basket when sleeping at home? In the middle of the bed? This would be ideal but we only have a queen and we are very tall people and sometimes a queen seems to small with just us two. I know you can get those cradling pillows to put in the crib so the newborn can sleep there, but I REALLY want to be able to have something right next to the bed that I can just grab and nurse without needing to get up. But then again the idea of not getting up scares me as I'm afraid I'll fall back asleep and I'm afraid of SIDS.


----------



## Heather9603

And DH thinks I'm crazy for trying to plan this out without being pregnant, but it eases my mind to have this all mapped out! haha.


----------



## sherylb

I am getting a pack and play but not sure where I will put it. My friend already gave me one of those sleep rockers that her little one slept in and I think I will use that. It props them up, rocks front to back and is super portable.

https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-Newborn-Rock-Sleeper-Yellow/dp/B002M77N22

Wow, it's the #1 ranking bouncer on amazon too!


----------



## Heather9603

Interesting. My SIL has this one for her in home day care and the babies LOVE it because it vibrates. But its low to the ground so I don't know how well it would work out.

https://www.target.com/Bright-Start...olor-bin,price&searchRank=pmrank&frombrowse=1


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, that one is a considerable amount lower than the one I have. My sleep rocker doesn't vibrate but I also already have the bouncer that vibrates and is a removeable part of the swing.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I have a swing picked out. I'd probably have to change the toys out to be more bright and fun, but I like the design. Actually I like this design so much I have it picked out for the Travel system, high chair, pack N play and swing :haha:

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...=B003EGEJN6&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B003EGEJN6


----------



## sherylb

https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1760955


----------



## Heather9603

I think that's the same one as mine just different design, which I like that design too lol

I like a lot of the pink stuff but dh and I both agree that why pay so much for this stuff and what if 1st baby is a girl and we go pink, but 2nd baby is a boy and now we have all this girly pink stuff that we cant re use. We plan on having babies pretty back to back, like two years apart


----------



## Heather9603

I know its hard to base pregnancy off of CM but I still want to ask lol.

What was your CM like right after Ov?

Right now I have lots of creamy CM, but its VERY thick and there is a lot of it! So much that I swear I must be pulling out egg white (its very wet feeling, sorry if TMI lol) And I'm not even checking internally, this is all externally. It also has a slight yellow color to it, not a big but enough that when I wipe my finger on a kleenex you can tell there is some color to it.


----------



## tl682

Heather, I think after ovulation I had creamy cm, but I knew that I was pregnant the month that I was because right before af was supposed to come it became egg whitey again!!


----------



## sherylb

I think my chart says creamy all the way thru. Even now I have globs of creamy once in a while.


----------



## elliot

Hi Heather - I don't remember exactly what my CM was like after OV on my BFP cycle, but I do remember it was different than normal... that's one of the things that cued me in that I might have finally gotten lucky!


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Interesting. My SIL has this one for her in home day care and the babies LOVE it because it vibrates. But its low to the ground so I don't know how well it would work out.
> 
> https://www.target.com/Bright-Start...olor-bin,price&searchRank=pmrank&frombrowse=1

That's the one I registered for! :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

Who wants to check out registries? :)

Babies R Us Registry
Target Registry


----------



## sherylb

How funny!

I have that same chair picked out that you have on Target and the matching Crib and Dresser. My neighbor has that carseat though and it's huge. It doesn't fit anywhere easily when we go out out eat. The sides are very very bulky. It's not too heavy with her 7 lb baby in it though.

My friend already gave me a tub and swing/bouncer so that is a little less I have to have on my registry. I guess I do need to add a nursing cover to my registry even though I am waiting on adding an expensive pump until I am sure my milk comes in. Several of my friends have not had theirs come in. I guess I had better put a mobile and bedding set too so I don't forget. I can always change that.

Nice registry!


----------



## Heather9603

How do I get the link to my registry?


----------



## Heather9603

Wait maybe I got it...

https://www.target.com/registry/baby/3G0T8B6Y7HL9G/guestview


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Wait maybe I got it...
> 
> https://www.target.com/registry/baby/3G0T8B6Y7HL9G/guestview

sweet :) I stole your gate check bag & aveeno gift basket :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Wait maybe I got it...
> 
> https://www.target.com/registry/baby/3G0T8B6Y7HL9G/guestview
> 
> sweet :) I stole your gate check bag & aveeno gift basket :haha:Click to expand...

Well I took your long sleeved white onesies cuz I couldn't find them! lol.

yeah I added teh Johnsons and Johnsons gift set sets but then I forgot that i like Aveeno baby so I added that too. I'll probably BUY Aveeno baby but I won't argue if people buy me other brands, I know we'll need it! Same with diapers. I like pampers but I won't turn down free diapers!!! haha.


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so random thought. When everyone is done having their showers, we all need to post pictures of the most random or funny gift we get.

My SIL (Dh's sis) is SO frickin cheap, so I can only imagine what random crap we will get from her! Dh and I were having a laugh guessing what we will end up getting from her. Probably recall stuff from her work that she gets for free. She works for a company that stocks those clip strips that you see hanging in grocery stores. So I'm sure I'll get some cheap bib, sippy cup, or something else random like that from those things. Which I'd never use the sippy cups or bottles since a/ I've tried and they leak, and b/ they are not BPA free.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, that sounds like my MIL. I am dreading the next 7 months+ of her garage sale shopping for baby crap. She has already gotten me some maternity clothes that I need to organize by size with my other stuff. I am wearing my first maternity item today! I figured I had better find some medium/dark wash maternity jeans so that my mom won't complain about me wearing my athleticy pants tomorrow. My neighbor gave me a perfect pair. They have a little growing room but are super cute. Especially when I show off my belly.


----------



## tl682

I'm actually superstitious and wont register until after we find out the gender!! I dont know why, but there's something that makes me feel uncomfortable about doing it before then!! Can't wait to do it, though :)


----------



## sherylb

My weight loss definately shows in my pics but I am not wearing regular jeans again. I have a belly wrap but I haven't used it yet. (5+4), (9+2)
https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/44137E8658.jpghttps://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/5E9AC02781.jpg


----------



## Heather9603

Cute bump sheryl! 

Ugh this 2ww keeps killing me. Heartburn is gone but that's prob from the acidophilus I've been taking. But now I've pulled my shoulder and im afraid to take Any Advil since that messes with implantation. Tylanol is not working!!!


----------



## Heather9603

So my mom is in Florida for the week, which means that I am dog sitting. I had given her my boxer. I regret doing it but they just loved him so much and had so much more time for him. But they do go on vacation a lot so I guess that does mean lots of visits. My mom would be happy to give him back but my step dad is just in love with him. Which I thought well I will help them get another dog, and I'll train him/her, and then we will save another dog from the shelter. But apparently my step dad really doesn't like dogs but for what ever reason loves Koby. He is a pretty special boy though. Who knows, Maybe a year or two from now if we have our LO and things are more calm, we will just be the ones to rescue another dog. 

But anyway, a picture of my handsome boy!

https://i52.tinypic.com/9t21ds.jpg


----------



## sherylb

Beautiful!

Down 10 lbs as of today.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Down 10 lbs as of today.

Are you trying to loose weight or just losing it cuz of the morning sickness?


----------



## sherylb

Losing it because my appetite sucks. I eat a few bites and am full for hours at a time.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I had a friend who lost 10 pounds in the 1st tri. Its all back now and her appetite is too :haha:


----------



## sherylb

I ate more than I expected today. My family bbqed delicious steak kabobs and I split a meatball sandwich w dh for dinner.


----------



## Heather9603

That sounds good! DH saw your pics and he was like "she posted them backwards" and I explained that the left was at 5 weeks, the right is at 9 weeks. he goes "But.....she's smaller!?" :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Yep. I never expected to be smaller either.


----------



## tl682

That's just funny!! I definitely haven't gotten any thinner since I have been pregnant. I'm up like 5 pounds, but it keeps fluctuating...


----------



## sherylb

Aarg, my cat threw up all over the house last night and we woke up and immediately had to clean it up. We have thought his cat had hairballs for the past year and blamed her b/c she is old but my cat has to have done this before. It was unbelievable.


----------



## Heather9603

What do you feed your cats Sheryl? That can make a big difference too.


----------



## Heather9603

And I feel ya, one of my min pins was puking this morning and it was fun jumping up to try and keep her off the carpet or furniture when I have on arm out of commission! lol.


----------



## sherylb

We feed them Hill Science Diet but my cat appears to have overeaten and then gotten into the trash from our new phones. DH says she has been obsessing over it so much that has to be it. Plus there was trash out of place. When we first got them he had to spray her a lot of times b/c she wouldn't get out of it. Then she just wanted to lay by it b/c she knew she had it coming. I think last night she ate cardboard and it really disagreed with her. I told DH this morning if she does this again she is going to kitty heaven and he laughed and said "we both know this cat isn't going to heaven either way." She's an evil bitch.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah my Luna is a trash digger. I was SO mad yesterday because my BIL threw a bunch of rib bones in the brand new trash bag and didn't bother wrapping them. I've told them a million times (SIL and BIL) that Luna is a trash digger so PLEASE don't throw away any food items without wrapping them in something.

Thankfully it was rib bones though, and not chicken bones. But still, grr!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I can't tell you how many times I have found pieces of steak, chicken and sausage on the floor since we got this cat. Pretty much any time we leave anything anywhere she finds it. She won't eat it though. So it just sits there overnight.


----------



## Heather9603

Thats weird she doesn't eat it. Luna KNOWS she will get in huge trouble, but I guess for her its worth it. You'll hear the trash can knock over and then you see her choking to swallow some sort of food. I guess the few seconds of food heaven is worth the time out in the kennel lol.

Bella, my oldest min pin, LOVES to hoard small items. Her favorites are my chap stick, lip gloss, lip sticks, etc. But if she doesn't have access to those, she will settle for batteries, hair clips, or anything else small (usually just an inch or two). She never chews on them, just sits and guards! lol.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah hair ties and twist ties are gold in our house for both cats. I don't think they like most of those things. One thing they do love is when I make king ranch chicken they smell the chicken when it's boiling so I usually give them some chicken. Not very often though. Especially now that my food moods change so much. Like we used to eat Quiznos every Thursday before league and now I just can't do it.


----------



## Heather9603

It's so funny how our pets have such individual personalities! I love my babies though. They are all really good with kids too. Bella is iffy on kids sometimes, but thats because most kids she is around don't seem to be used to animals so they don't know how to be gentle or they rush towards her or else they are SUPER tense. Bella feeds off of that and she will sometimes snap at kids when they try to pick her up. But she's never actually bit anyone. She just whacks them with her nose :haha:

But its why I want our kids around pets from day one. One of my SIL's day care kids, her mom is a big animal lover and they have always had cats and dogs around the kids. Aili (who is a like 14 months) is SO gentle with my SIL's cats. She just so gently pets them and kisses them, its soooo cute!


----------



## sherylb

We will have to see how the pets and kids go over in our house. My stupid cat sometimes tries to bite me lightly when I move and spook her. Mark's cat will be fine though. She hides all the time when she is uncomfortable. She has this 6th sense that when anyone comes over she hides and 10 seconds after the last person leaves she usually comes right out.


----------



## Heather9603

Its funny with our dogs though, because they will go ALL crazy on adults, but its like they just "know" they can't do that with kids. Especially my boxer. He will jump on people, bite at their ankles (playing) or push into them with his butt :haha: But when he's with Mason (My neighbors grandson that I baby sit) He just quietly sits in front of him and will kiss his face and let Mason just climb all over him, he could care less and he just sits still! 

But boxers are actually really good with kids naturally. They are a nanny dog for sure!


----------



## sherylb

My cat hisses when kids come over. Probably because my cousins kids chase her around though. We have my calico cat that will be 2 this summer and Mark's older much more well-behaved gray cat.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah Bella and Luna had a bad experience with some kids when they were younger. Luna actually has a scar from where this HEATHEN kid that lived behind us (our fence backed up to their back yard) stuck a car ciggerette lighter through the fence and burnt Luna's leg. I had just walked back inside for TWO seconds when I heard her scream in pain and I saw him take off running. I tried to confront the parents but they spoke NO english and the police wouldn't do anything about it (This was in Memphis, TN) 

From that point on I could not let the dogs out without sitting on the back porch. the little girl was SUPER sweet to the dogs and they'd kiss her through the fence, and then the little boy would come along, shove his sister to the ground and then start throwing things at the fence. I felt so bad for the little girl (she was maybe 3) and she'd just cry and cry and I'd try and console her while giving her brother nasty looks (he was probably 8)

So yeah they were not a fan of kids, especially boys. But once I started watching Mason and they got used to him, they love kids now :)


----------



## Heather9603

I feel so guilty, my shoulder was hurting so bad that I could barely even breathe. I broke down and took two advil :cry: I hope I didn't mess anything up. I felt good about this cycle and now I will just be worrying that I messed up implantation :cry:


----------



## sherylb

I am sure you are fine. Getting ready to play poker with dhs family.


----------



## sherylb

Liz --
Yikes! The SMEP stats this month are downright depressing. I wonder if people are trying to avoid Christmas babies this month.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Liz --
> Yikes! The SMEP stats this month are downright depressing. I wonder if people are trying to avoid Christmas babies this month.

Really?? Are people just not practicing SMEP or are they not doing it properly?


----------



## sherylb

I didn't have very many people for April to begin with. But I have only had 2 :bfp:s this month so I am not sure what is going on. I will see what feedback I get on my comment. Maybe all the fertile mertiles have already gotten the egg?? We have had a lot of success every other month.


----------



## tl682

Elliot, what happened with DH this weekend?? My DH seemed to get better and is now worse again... Long story...


----------



## Heather9603

So the Dr is pretty sure I have a pinched nerve and possibly a rib out of place!!!! Did some x-rays and he did a small adjustment to my shoulders. I find out tomorrow exactly whats going on and what the plan of treatment is.

And to make matters better, my insurance doesn't want to cover any of this :cry:


----------



## sherylb

I hope you feel better soon Heather!


----------



## Heather9603

Thanks. I'm just so worried right now that I'm pregnant and I'm going to screw it up or hurt the baby since I had to have x-rays. I know I can't really control it. But I'm just worried anyway.


----------



## tl682

Feel better, Heather!!


----------



## Heather9603

I'm really not trying to brag, but seriously I have the best DH :kiss:

I have been out of commission for a few days now. I seriously cannot do much at all because I can't breathe very well because its painful. I randomly gasp for air (involuntary) and then I yelp in pain. Which I'm wondering if thats why the Dr thinks I have a rib out of place and its putting pressure on my lungs.

Anyway, he has been SO helpful! He's had to wash my hair and last night he even had to blow dry it for me :haha:. He didn't do that great of a job, but hey he'd never blow dried anyones hair before, so I have to give him credit!

This morning I did what I could to help with breakfast, which only consisted of getting the sausage started, lol. But I was sitting down, and it takes a lot out of me to get out of a sitting or laying position (You really don't realize how much of your upper torso you use until its out of commission! lol)

I look up just in time for him to say "What creamer do you want". And then he brought me my cup of coffee and it was made perfect.

I feel like I'm being so pampered. I just read through some posts on here and I see how lazy some women's OH's are, or how their OH's complain that because of big pregnant bellies or because of giving birth/having a c-section the OH's have to do some light house work and they throw a big fit.

I know sometimes he drives me crazy, but really he's such a good guy. I don't know how I got so blessed to have him :hugs:

Okay, bragging over :lol:


----------



## sherylb

I think my DH would do that for me too. Last night he made dinner for us (spaghetti) and it was really good. Poor thing seems to have this throat thing that is going around but Thank God he's not a winer like I am. I hardly ever know he is sick. Sunday he asked me where the airborne was and my ears perked up. This crud going around is getting us out of a very extended family funeral this morning. I told FIL between him being sick, me being lucky he hasn't gotten me sick yet and 1/2 the people at the funeral probably being sick it was in our best interest to stay home. I can't take airborne (gross!) anyway because nobody knows what herbs are in the stuff and it's likely to cause too much vitamin A in the diet and cause other vitamins to not be absorbed.


----------



## Heather9603

Haha, DH is defiantly a whiner when he's sick. He just knows not to whine too much if I'm sick too haha. But if he's sick and I'm healthy, he wants to be pampered. But I guess its not THAT bad since he's so helpful to me.


----------



## sherylb

Nah. I am constantly loading DH up with Airborne and V8 Splash so his vitamin C levels should be off the chart.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah hopefully he won't get you sick. DH is always so paranoid of either giving me whatever he's sick with, or him getting what I'm sick with. So he won't drink after me, eat after me, or things like that. But I always laugh because I tell him that we share a bed, I'm breathing in his face from 4 inches away. I'm pretty sure he would get it like that :haha:


----------



## sherylb

You must have a smaller bed than we do. I face outside so there is like 3'-4' between us while we sleep.


----------



## Heather9603

We have a queen. But we are both side sleepers so we take up maximum space haha.

Okay so I just got back from my 2nd drs appointment and I have two ribs out of place on the backside just below my neck. He is doing acupuncture on my ear lobe which releases natural endorphins to relieve swelling, so i shouldn't need to take pain pills or Advil. I already feel better, but still lots of pain. I have to see him for 28 visits for therapy. 

And now I'm at the rehab hospital laughing but it hurts. Mil doesn't have a good appetite so they are giving her medicinal mairujjana in pill form! She's cracking jokes about it:


----------



## sherylb

My parents own a mini storage facility and someone left this beautiful armoire behind. It will be perfect for the nursery b/c the closet is not very big.

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/D8AB7C1E26.jpeg https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/4AA51E0DB2.jpeg


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

sheryl, that is a nice armoire. Do people leave stuff a lot?


----------



## sherylb

I think so yeah. Not usually such nice stuff.


----------



## Heather9603

So I guess I know all about conception and 4 out of 5 on 1st tri, 2nd Tri and new babies, but I only got a 2 out of 5 on the 3rd tri :haha:

https://www.rosiepopematernity.com/momprep/mommyIQ.cfm


----------



## sherylb

I went to the medicaid office today. I have a phone interview tomorrow and then hopefully I will be able to finally see the doctor.


----------



## Heather9603

Oh I hope it goes good Sheryl!


----------



## sherylb

Our income for May will definately qualify us. Can't wait to get that over with.


----------



## liz_legend

My parents live in Canada (10 hrs drive / 1 hr direct flight)
My parents have never been the most "lovey" or touchy-feely peoplee... but today my mother actually said, "well, maybe we don't have to come down for the birth/delivery... maybe we only need to come for the baptism, whenever that is".

(Did I forget to mention I'm their ONLY child?)

<insert instant tears>

My dad just said she's just not thinking, and that he'll make sure she's there for like a week, and he'll come 2 weekends in a row possibly.

yay. so happy. not.

Oh, and they're most likely not coming for either baby shower b/c they doesn't want to ask for time off from their jobs... and also b/c it's not in their "upbringing/culture" to consider baby showers important/in existence. It's a "western" thing (ie unimportant) so I shouldn't get all bent out of shape if they don't come because it's not really essential. 

more yay.


----------



## Heather9603

Wow, I didn't realize baby showers were all "western". I'm pretty sure they do those all over the world!

I'm sorry Liz, I wish I had some advice but I come from a touchy feely family so I'm not really any help. So I'll just :hugs:


----------



## tl682

Awh, Liz. Sorry about that, honey.

Elliot, thinking about you -- Come online and tell us what happened with DH this weekend!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi everyone,

Liz, :hugs: My dad is kind of the same way. My mom died when I was 13 and her sister raise me and she died when I was 18 and preggers. So yea, I understand. My dad has never been there for me. I learned a lot on my own. You just be the loving parent to your LO. My father never said, "I love you" until sometime after I was married (I have been married almost 11 yrs.). So I make it a point to tell my boys I love them everyday!:hugs: So sorry. Just know we all think you are an awesome woman and will be a great mom.


----------



## Heather9603

Ready, your dad sounds a lot like my FIL. I mean he was "around" in the sense that he lived with his wife and kids, but he was never loving. Dh does not remember ever hearing that his dad loved him. Actually his dad SWORE that his wife must have cheated on him because James was NOT his son! The thing was, they had a son before DH and his sister that died when he was 2 days old, and he often told James that his REAL son died. :cry:

I just don't get how parents can be so cold to their children.


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so in other news, had my 3rd appointment today. I am starting to feel better, which he said is VERY promising that I am feeling relief right away. He said I have age on my side :haha: But most patients with a dislocated rib don't feel relief for a few weeks. I said "Well, I'm not pain free, it still hurts like crazy, its just not AS bad" lol.

I actually got a decent nights sleep last night. I am trying to take it easy but I desperately had to do laundry. Dh carried it all downstairs for me, and I'll have to wait for him to go home before I can take it upstairs. But at least its getting washed lol. Taking a rest and then I'm going to try and unload the dishwasher and reload it. I say "try" because I have to be careful about reaching high lol.


----------



## tl682

Where is Elliot?? Getting concerned...


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot?


----------



## sherylb

She was online yesterday morning. She just hasn't posted here in a few days.

FXd Medicaid comes thru next week and I can see the doctor. The lady I did my phone interview with this morning said this week is crazy busy because of end of month but she will try to get to my application early next week. 

And my stomach has gone from telling me I am hungry for a little while and giving me an opportunity to eat to never telling me it's hungry... Yet I eat when I have food in front of me.


----------



## sherylb

My bump has grown over 5 days! It's about firm too! I usually take them end of day so they should be comparable. 9+2, 10+0

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/5E9AC02781.jpg https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/337047ED67.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

I was really bloated til about 14 wks then the bump went down for a few, then popped up again!


----------



## tl682

I still have to post my bump picture!! I'm getting very big :)


----------



## tl682

All DH and I seem to be doing is arguing lately. He's not a liar, but I caught him in two lies this past week, and he refuses to admit that he lied, and we have been arguing about this non-stop, and I'm so stressed out and upset. Please be honest -- Is this hurting the baby??


----------



## Heather9603

TL, I don't think its "harming", but I don't think its exactly healthy either. Was your DH changing at all or is it a new thing with being pregnant?


----------



## tl682

Heather, I dont know... He's just been so irrational lately, over the last couple of weeks or longer... Sometimes I feel like it's the baby and the fact that he has 2 sick parents, and that he's stressed out, but he just keeps snapping at me about everything, and I just dont understand. I feel like we went from having this amazing relationship to a crappy one. I just made an appt with us with a therapist for tomorrow night.


----------



## Heather9603

Have you told him how he's being? Honestly DH was getting like this too recently. I just told him that this is NOT acceptable and he ended up agreeing to see the Dr and he ended up on Zanax. Its just that with his mom being sick and his sister driving him crazy, he was snapping at me instead.


----------



## liz_legend

Neat website that matches your car with carseats
https://www.carseatdata.org/search


----------



## sherylb

That Site hates my car. There are about 15 Mazda3 options and none have 2010.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Neat website that matches your car with carseats
> https://www.carseatdata.org/search

Thanks for sharing Liz.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I hate symptom spotting. But I have a new one, very strong smelling urine. I swore I must be crazy, and that can't possibly be one, right? 

Welp google proved me wrong!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=14

And no I know its not a UTI, I get those all the time and I know the smell when I have a UTI, plus I am not cramping or hurting when peeing.


----------



## liz_legend

Have you tested yet??
I got my 1st BFP at 11 DPO


----------



## Heather9603

Yes yesterday but it was mid afternoon and I had only held it for like 3 hours. Dumb I know haha.

I'm trying to wait it out til at least sunday. 

But we just got word that they are doing MIL's 2nd surgery (Tumor removal) on Monday. I was going to be good and wait til Monday, but I do NOT want to be testing with SIL around. They will probably come up sometime on Sunday.


----------



## liz_legend

Test tomorrow morning, with first morning urine!!!!!


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Test tomorrow morning, with first morning urine!!!!!

Liz, you are a BAD influence! lol.


----------



## sherylb

Agreed with Heather.


----------



## Heather9603

But one thing that has me hopeful is I have watery CM. I always have extremely creamy CM right before AF shows.


----------



## liz_legend

Sheryl, you agree that I"m a bad influence?!?!!?!


----------



## Heather9603

You are encouraging early testing! haha. Waste of money and it sucks to get BFN's and then the stupid :witch: shows.

I figure if I"m going to get a BFP I will get it two days before lol.


----------



## liz_legend

you are going to have soooo many leftover tests, just watch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

me last night
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110428_191745.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20110428_191715.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sherylb

Liz you look so different than I expected. And yes I think telling people to take pregnancy tests constantly makes you a bad influence.


----------



## Heather9603

Lol I only have two tests. So if those end up positive, I'll prob take a digi when I'm late to confirm. :)


----------



## sherylb

Should have ordered some I/Cs. I gave all my leftovers to my friend from high school when she thought she may accidentally be pregnant.


----------



## liz_legend

see, that's the problem. You didn't order any I/C tests... I have like 30 still of them!


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> me last night

Very pretty.



liz_legend said:


> see, that's the problem. You didn't order any I/C tests... I have like 30 still of them!

Let me know if you want to sell them. :)


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> me last night
> 
> Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> see, that's the problem. You didn't order any I/C tests... I have like 30 still of them!Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know if you want to sell them. :)Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:

And I will let ya know :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

They are super super cheap on Ebay. I would send you mine if I hadn't given them away.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I need to get Ic's if this one doesn't fall through.

I feel so weird though. I mean you always get those "could I be pregnant" feelings. But I keep having cramps, but its not like AF cramps and its defiantly not like Ov cramps either. I swear it feels like a pulling pain or like growing pains. 

I'm trying to tell myself to stop symptom spotting, it only brings a big let down and then I just feel crazy. But its so hard not to!


----------



## Heather9603

Perhaps I'm crazy, but I swear there is something there. But it looks so much like a shadow that I'm not trusting it. I was also looking at the Dollar store tests are 50 MIU/m, so not really supposed to be for early testing.

If you don't see anything, you won't hurt my feelings, its hard to take a picture when they are so faint.

https://i54.tinypic.com/2cpxffk.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/28lxlw0.png

https://i52.tinypic.com/2nuki11.jpg


----------



## tl682

Not sure, Heather... Wait another day and do it again!!


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah its not really showing up in the pictures at all. But there is something there on the test. Could just be an evap or just the line where the positive would be. Temped to get something a bit bigger like a FRER but don't want to spend the money yet.


----------



## sherylb

No, I wouldn't spend the money on that just yet. I don't see anything. I never did get a FRER for my actual confirmation. It was enough for me that my HCG levels and progesterone levels came back awesome.


----------



## liz_legend

I went out and bought a FRER when I got my first "shadow" and it was a strong positive on the FRER.


----------



## Heather9603

Went to the bathroom like 30 minutes ago and had sort of ewcm. It was white, but string and stretchy. And I havnt had sex in over a week cuz or my rib thing. I've never gotten ewcm right before af.


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I am not going to withhold what my body wants. We are making homemade vanilla ice cream. I am also going to MILs at 4 to can cucumbers to make pickles. Those will be ready in 6 months or so and I may want pickles again by then. One day I really wanted pickles so she gave us a whole jar. While we were there I ate about 3 bites of pickles slices (like hamburger style) and I haven't wanted them since then. They are good though.


----------



## Heather9603

Mmm I love pickles. My favorites are the huge dills at Jimmy johns subs


----------



## tl682

Heather9603 said:


> Went to the bathroom like 30 minutes ago and had sort of ewcm. It was white, but string and stretchy. And I havnt had sex in over a week cuz or my rib thing. I've never gotten ewcm right before af.

This is exactly what happened to me before I got my bfp -- It's how I knew I was pregnant!!


----------



## Heather9603

I'm feeling like AF is going to show tomorrow. Very crampy, lots of creamy CM, and I have been biting DH's head off all day. I know those are all signs of being pregnant too, but I am just feeling like I'm out :(


----------



## liz_legend

Bin laden is dead


----------



## Heather9603

I know, wow.


----------



## sherylb

I am way more bothered by the president interupting the end of Celebrity Apprentice while it's well known he is not getting along with Donald Trump... I can't find who got fired anywhere.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Bin laden is dead

I know it is all over FB. My little sister called me and I was like, "what?"


----------



## liz_legend

Sorry, but Donald Trump needs a smack on the back of his head.

But for you, I googled it (even though "The Trump" really ticks me off), Hope was fired: https://popwatch.ew.com/2011/05/01/celebrity-apprentice-episode-9/


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so in other news. Mils tumor removal surgery is today. I also feel like I'm going to start. I know that's a sign of pregnancy but I don't have my hopes very high. After 2 years of ntnp and 8 months ttc, I feel like this will never happen for us :(


----------



## sherylb

First thing this morning I pulled up the video on NBC.com and watched it after all the speculation last night.


----------



## tl682

Heather, hang in there. It's not over until af comes!! How was mils surgery??

Is bin laden actually dead and buried in the ocean, or is it somebody else again like last time??


----------



## tl682

Where is Elliot?? I want to know what happened with her DH...

Elliot and Liz, when did you start feeling the baby move??


----------



## Heather9603

MIL's been in surgery for about an hour. Dr guessed surgery taking 3 to 4 hours, but he also said that her last surgery would take 2 and it took 5, so who knows!

Very bored obviously. But thankfully the hospital has free wifi :)


----------



## Heather9603

Oh and also I still feel like I'm about to start but my cramps went away. But I also had some acupuncture for my back done, which relieves swelling and cramping, so it could just be that thats what is helping my cramps.


----------



## sherylb

Medicaid has been approved thru next January!!! Finally I will get to see the doctor!!


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Medicaid has been approved thru next January!!! Finally I will get to see the doctor!!

Yay! Will you get an ultra sound?


----------



## sherylb

No idea what the order is. Waiting to get an id card atm.


----------



## liz_legend

I didn't start feeling movement til very recently... I felt little "tickles" under the skin from like 18-19 wks on (it felt like a little earthworm crawling under my skin

but small kicks were about 20-21 weeks

now at 23 weeks, the kicks are several times a day.


----------



## liz_legend

As for proof that it really is OBL: https://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110502/ap_on_re_us/us_bin_laden_dna


----------



## tl682

Liz, have you and DH thought about baby names??


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz, have you and DH thought about baby names??

We actually have just started talking about baby names....

For the last 2 weeks, we like: Layla Joan Luiza Kxxxxxxxx

_*shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*_


----------



## Heather9603

MIL is out of surgery and doing great! The tumor was about the size of a small watermelon, but blood loss was very minimal. It is cancer, but it was localized to the right ovary, which has now been removed. It hasn't spread at all which is obviously very good news! She'll need chemo but that won't start for about 4 weeks. Dr is very hopeful that she will recoop from this surgery faster then the last. Her last surgery was 8 1/2 weeks ago and she never went home. He's expecting her to go to rehab in a week and then home about 1 to 2 weeks after that.

FIL is still in Memphis. He went back there to "pack things up" but honestly I think he is thinking that MIL will come back to Memphis when she is well. But MIL has said she will NOT return back to Memphis because she has nothing there for her. Her children are in Indy and Chicago now, so whats in Memphis for her besides material possessions? And now that she knows we are "going to be TTC soon" as we put it (since we don't want to added stress of "are you pregnant yet!" questions) she really wants to be near her first grandchild.


But yea FIL made it very clear that he hates Indianapolis, even though he has no reason too. His excuses are week and lame. He said people are mean to him (Even though he had only visited south Indiana, which is four hours from here) He said people had funny last names and it would be hard for him to remember. He said it snows too much and that the summers are too mild. He said he likes the heat (even though he is not supposed to go out in high heat because of his blood pressure problems) He also said he doesn't really like being near DH anyway. Nice, way to make your son feel important! 

Honestly I hope that he stays down there. I'm sick of his grumpy selfish arse! He's also gross, which I'm sure I've told you about how he can't hit the toilet seat and pee's all over the floor, the wall, the toilet, and BEHIND the toilet! How does one manage that!?

Anyway, she's back in her room now and we are probably going to leave soon to get some food and then come back and see her once she's more awake. She woke up and said "I Have NO idea what they did to me!" lol. And when we told her that her tumor is gone, she just said 'ohh, thats good!" lol.


----------



## sherylb

WOW, sheer craziness!!

I think DH is doing the dishes for me.

My first appointment is tomorrow at 11.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> MIL is out of surgery and doing great! The tumor was about the size of a small watermelon, but blood loss was very minimal. It is cancer, but it was localized to the right ovary, which has now been removed. It hasn't spread at all which is obviously very good news! She'll need chemo but that won't start for about 4 weeks. Dr is very hopeful that she will recoop from this surgery faster then the last. Her last surgery was 8 1/2 weeks ago and she never went home. He's expecting her to go to rehab in a week and then home about 1 to 2 weeks after that.
> 
> FIL is still in Memphis. He went back there to "pack things up" but honestly I think he is thinking that MIL will come back to Memphis when she is well. But MIL has said she will NOT return back to Memphis because she has nothing there for her. Her children are in Indy and Chicago now, so whats in Memphis for her besides material possessions? And now that she knows we are "going to be TTC soon" as we put it (since we don't want to added stress of "are you pregnant yet!" questions) she really wants to be near her first grandchild.
> 
> 
> But yea FIL made it very clear that he hates Indianapolis, even though he has no reason too. His excuses are week and lame. He said people are mean to him (Even though he had only visited south Indiana, which is four hours from here) He said people had funny last names and it would be hard for him to remember. He said it snows too much and that the summers are too mild. He said he likes the heat (even though he is not supposed to go out in high heat because of his blood pressure problems) He also said he doesn't really like being near DH anyway. Nice, way to make your son feel important!
> 
> Honestly I hope that he stays down there. I'm sick of his grumpy selfish arse! He's also gross, which I'm sure I've told you about how he can't hit the toilet seat and pee's all over the floor, the wall, the toilet, and BEHIND the toilet! How does one manage that!?
> 
> Anyway, she's back in her room now and we are probably going to leave soon to get some food and then come back and see her once she's more awake. She woke up and said "I Have NO idea what they did to me!" lol. And when we told her that her tumor is gone, she just said 'ohh, thats good!" lol.

Are they still married??? :wacko:


----------



## Heather9603

Yes they are still married. MIL is perfectly fine if he just stays down there. She's put up with his crap for over 40 years and this is her last straw. She won't go and file for divorce or anything, she just will NOT move back to Memphis, theres no point!

And in other news, AF hasn't showed. I took another test but I think it was faulty as there was a big bubble/warp in the test where the positive would go.

And to make things better, I've been puking since 6 am. At one point I didn't even make the toilet, I puked ON the toilet while I was trying to open the lid. Which is NOT like me at all.

But I thought morning sickness wouldn't kick in til like 6-8 weeks!?

But also who knows because when you just spent an entire day in a hospital, I could just as easily have a bug.


----------



## liz_legend

you should call the company and tell them about the warped test.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> you should call the company and tell them about the warped test.

It was a dollar store test, so I'm not really worried about it.

Starting to feel a bit crampy but I don't know if thats AF coming or from puking so much :cry:


----------



## liz_legend

Do you normally get AF on 16 DPO?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Do you normally get AF on 16 DPO?

Nope, usually 13 or 14. I've never had an LP longer then 14. DH seems to think that I'm pregnant. He doesn't understand the puking lol. But he also knows me. He knows that usually when my stomach hurts, I puke and then I feel better. But yet I've been puking about once an hour since 6 am. I said I looked up because I was pretty sure MS didn't kick in til like 6 weeks, but I did read that if you are sensitive to hormones (Like getting nausous or throwing up from ovulation) that you can be extra sensitive and feel MS early. Now I don't ever throw up, but I often get bad heart burn from Ovulation. So who knows.

I just have to wait it out. DH is back at the hospital to see his mom, I didn't go for obvious reasons. Even if I wasn't puking I wouldn't see her in case it is a bug. So I have no way to go out and get a test because he has taken our only car (we sold my car last week to our neighbors, because we need the cash to fix up DH's old car, which doesn't need much to be drivable, but it needs new breaks and wheel bearings first) So I am stuck at home, puking with no tests.

Also I took my temp when I woke up. Even though I havn't been temping, my temp was well above my usual coverline of 97.2 Even though I woke up freezing, it was 97.9.


----------



## sherylb

FXd for you Heather.

The shed that DH and FIL spent 2 days building was blown over our fence into the field behind the house last night. :( It's currently upside down and we don't know if it is salvageable. If it's not we can't afford a new one so I guess it will just be a loss.


----------



## Heather9603

Thanks Sheryl. I hope these are all good signs, but I feel too sick to get my hopes up!

And that sucks about the shed! I know the south has been getting hit pretty hard with storms. 

If anything maybe you can look on craigslist. Sometimes I see things like fences, sheds, etc that people want to get rid of but they don't want to move it. So they will let you come and take it down for free or REALLY cheap. You can also post an add on the want section to see if anyone has a shed they want taken down for free :)


----------



## liz_legend

Holy crap Sheryl. That's an unfortunate turn of events.
I can't believe it "blew away!" What material is it?? Was it bad weather? Take a pic!

Heather,
I hope it's MS. Can you text DH to buy some tests on his way back?


----------



## sherylb

That is a good idea. Perhaps I will do that. Getting ready for my dr appointment soon.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather,
> I hope it's MS. Can you text DH to buy some tests on his way back?

I thought about it, but i don't think he'd end up getting the right kind lol.


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/808CBF341A.jpg https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/C25BB6236E.jpg


----------



## Heather9603

Well here come the AF cramps. Looks like I'm out, AGAIN! I'm so sick of this :cry:


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Heather,
> I hope it's MS. Can you text DH to buy some tests on his way back?
> 
> I thought about it, but i don't think he'd end up getting the right kind lol.Click to expand...

take a pic of the box and text that to him... :)


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/808CBF341A.jpg https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/C25BB6236E.jpg

Holy crap, Sheryl.

It cleared that 6 foot fence!? Are you sure the wicked witch isn't trapped under that thing????


----------



## Heather9603

I'm out again, the :witch: just got me.


----------



## sherylb

Sorry Heather. :hugs:

Liz, our yard is basically a wind tunnel. You can see on the left side where we fixed it from the last time we had really high winds. 

Doctor appointment was good. I am changing my EDD to match my doctor. 6 days is nothing to be bothered by. I am sad that I didn't take DH b/c I didn't think I would be able to hear the heartbeat today but I did. It was 160 strong and brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> I'm out again, the :witch: just got me.

:hugs: So sorry.

Sheryl, I hope it can be salvaged.


----------



## sherylb

We are going to try to lift it over the fence after everyone gets off work if it's not too windy. It may just blow over again if we have high winds tonight. :(


----------



## tl682

Awh, sorry, Heather...


----------



## tl682

Anybody have any suggestions for an anniversary gift for DH?? What have you gotten your DH's in the past??


----------



## liz_legend

For gift ideas, I buy a lot of gifts for DH from etsy.
This is one of my friend's etsy stores (https://www.etsy.com/shop/AmphitriteStudio)
She's made a cigar humidor, dog stands & house #s for me. She's great and makes custom stuff all the time so you really just have to ask! :flower:

I've also bought a garden gnome for him b/c he loves them from another store.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, sorry about AF......

Sheryl, did you "anchor" the shed before it lifted off??


----------



## sherylb

No, it wasn't anchored. We were not expecting the sudden rise in wind levels. 

Doctor appointment went well. HB is 160.


----------



## liz_legend

rollie pollie

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3/liz_legend/timelapsedtummy-Copy-4.jpg
 



Attached Files:







timelapsed tummy - Copy.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

Definately can't hide that!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Loving the bump Liz.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, 160 is great!!


----------



## elliot

Hi all... looks likes there's been a lot going on around here!

Liz - nice looking bump girl! So perfectly round. Mine's still hanging low and flat on the front and my belly button is still hanging on for dear life.

Sheryl - Bummer about the shed. But great news that you finally got in to see a Dr. and everything is good with the little one.

Heather - Sorry the witch got you this cycle. The 2ww is such a misery! FX'd the next one is the lucky one for you.

TL - The whole thing with DH really did wind up being a massive misunderstanding. Turns out he'd sent me a couple of emails earlier in the week explaining how hard it was to get an Internet connection, but they'd gone to my old email address (silly fool). When he got home he pulled them up and showed me and I beat him with a pillow for sending them to the wrong address cause they would have been so comforting to see earlier and would have saved us both a lot of emotional turmoil! So all's well that ends well over here and I have my normal DH back.... thank goodness! I hope the same is true for you and that your DH has come around and gotten back to his good old reliable self too. :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

awwwwwww, Elliot, did he laugh/smile when you realized that he did email you but he was dumb & sent it to the wrong addy accidently and then commenced "pillowing" him?

You're belly button is still there!?? :thumbup: thank god!

DH looked at me with concern in his eyes when he saw me pick up my tanktop last night to look at my belly button... He was sitting right next to me so had a nice "profile" view of it and was like... "ummm, honey, it's going to pop soon.... " :cry: it's completely flat/stretched out right now but there's the hint of a "peak" in the middle so we're both very concerned... Alright, I'll admit it, *I* am very concerned.. 

My weight has pretty much stayed steady at 130 lbs now. (about 7 lbs weight gain after the 7 lbs loss). I think that means that I'm still pretty low in the weight gain department. We went to interview another in-home daycare provider yesterday and she was shocked when I told her I was 6 months pregnant (ok, fine, I'm 3 days shy of 6 months, but you know what I mean).

My doc last month said she estimated I would only put on about another 18 lbs... what if I don't even get to that?!


----------



## Heather9603

Elliot, that sounds like something my DH would do!!! And he'd probably end up being mad at me for not responding :haha:

Liz, nice bump! You've really popped in the last week. (In a good way of course!)

I'm feeling a bit better today. I missed my Chiropractor appointment yesterday so I went today. He did a couple of extra adjustments to help with the muscle pain from all the throwing up, which was really nice of him! Plus he had to do a little adjusting because with all my dry heaving, I popped one of the ribs back out of place :cry: It wasn't too bad though and once he did a few adjustments it felt back to where I was Monday.

Maybe its a good thing I've been sick, its taking my mind off the fact that we are going into ANOTHER cycle of TTC. I never thought it would take so long. I try not to worry, but its hard not to. 2 years of NTNP and 8 months of hardcore TTC. I mean I ovulate every month, I've always had normal paps, I've never had any sort of problems like cysts. So what the heck!?


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, I've probably asked you this a million times.. but have you tried Soy-Iso or EPO?


----------



## ready4onemore

elliot, I am glad it was just a misunderstanding.

Liz, when I was preggo with my boys my belly button stuck out like a stick.:haha:

Heather, I am glad you are feeling better today.

Sheryl, glad you dr visit went well.

AFm, I am on CD7 and can't wait to get my smiley face.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Liz, when I was preggo with my boys my belly button stuck out like a stick.:haha:

oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cry:

Good luck on this cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but seriously, oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cry:


----------



## tl682

Elliot, so happy to hear that!! My DH and I have stopped arguing, but I still dont know if I'm totally happy about the way things have wound up. I think he's just way too stressed. I asked him to start seeing a therapist, and he went 2 times so far. Hopefully, the guy will help him relax.

So, I just found out that my prenatal vitamin doesn't have any calcium in it!! What?? How is that even possible??

I felt the baby move a lot last night :) It just started all of a sudden. Thought it was gas first, but it was definitely baby!! Haven't felt anything else yet today, but I'm waiting patiently...


----------



## liz_legend

TL, in the beginning, movements aren't felt daily.. so you might have some quiet :) for a bit


----------



## tl682

Liz, is your DH able to feel your baby kicking??


----------



## liz_legend

Yep, for about 2 weeks now...


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather, I've probably asked you this a million times.. but have you tried Soy-Iso or EPO?

No I havn't, and I'm honestly not sure what either of those do, even though I hear about them all the time. Can you explain a bit?

We use pre seed, even though I get plenty of EWCM. We will use pre-seed when I don't have as much when its like 3 to 4 days before Ov. I used Pom juice for awhile too because I was concerned that my periods were too light. But I don't really have that problem anymore, I'm plenty heavy.


----------



## liz_legend

EPO lets u naturally produce good CM
Soy-Iso helps you produce a stronger egg.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> EPO lets u naturally produce good CM
> Soy-Iso helps you produce a stronger egg.

Well I don't really have a problem with CM, I get plenty of it and I get some pretty good EWCM.

So where do you get the Soy-Iso? Is it something you take orally, a cream, etc? do you take it before or after Ov?


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> EPO lets u naturally produce good CM
> Soy-Iso helps you produce a stronger egg.

I know I know this, but what is EPO?


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> EPO lets u naturally produce good CM
> Soy-Iso helps you produce a stronger egg.
> 
> I know I know this, but what is EPO?Click to expand...

Evening primrose oil I think?


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> EPO lets u naturally produce good CM
> Soy-Iso helps you produce a stronger egg.
> 
> I know I know this, but what is EPO?Click to expand...
> 
> Evening primrose oil I think?Click to expand...

Oh Okay I knew it knew it. LOL I just could not remember.


----------



## Heather9603

Haha its good Ready. I sometimes forget because with MIL having low blood count, I'm so used to hearing EPO as a reference to a red blood cell booster lol.


----------



## sherylb

And the hormonal imbalance crying for no reason begins. Poor DH.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, did you just move up to 12 weeks??


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I guess I didn't post here about it. I changed my dates to LMP rather than keep up with 2 dates and try to keep explaining it. Doctor may change it after a scan but I am not expecting one any time soon.


----------



## tl682

Elliot, when did you start feeling the baby, and when was DH able to feel it?? I'm taking polls :)


----------



## liz_legend

Awesome deal I just took advantage of (saved us $115+)
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-La...ide-Crib-and-Bonus-Mattress-Espresso/14979838


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo! I stole your deal in the cherry. The crib and mattress I had picked out were $300+ tax so that fits our budget much much better. And the reviews are fantastic!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## elliot

TL - Glad to hear things are looking up with your DH too. Hopefully the therapist can help the poor guy relax. As far as movement... I wasn't at all sure about feeling the early flutters. The first time I was sure I felt movement was around 20 weeks, and it was good and strong by then and DH could feel it too. And for me it started up all at once, the day I started feeling those big for sure kicks I also started feeling pretty clear movement multiple times a day. 

So excited for you that you're getting to feel it! That's absolutely my favorite part of being PG so far :) So magical!


----------



## elliot

ready4onemore said:


> elliot, I am glad it was just a misunderstanding.
> 
> AFm, I am on CD7 and can't wait to get my smiley face.

Oh Ready! SO excited for for you this cycle! You go get 'em girl! FXd! :thumbup:


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> DH looked at me with concern in his eyes when he saw me pick up my tanktop last night to look at my belly button... He was sitting right next to me so had a nice "profile" view of it and was like... "ummm, honey, it's going to pop soon.... " :cry: it's completely flat/stretched out right now but there's the hint of a "peak" in the middle so we're both very concerned... Alright, I'll admit it, *I* am very concerned..
> 
> My weight has pretty much stayed steady at 130 lbs now. (about 7 lbs weight gain after the 7 lbs loss). I think that means that I'm still pretty low in the weight gain department. We went to interview another in-home daycare provider yesterday and she was shocked when I told her I was 6 months pregnant (ok, fine, I'm 3 days shy of 6 months, but you know what I mean).
> 
> My doc last month said she estimated I would only put on about another 18 lbs... what if I don't even get to that?!

Wow! Your belly button's popping already? I'm jealous! I want mine to pop because I'm hoping it will remove the flat spot from the front of my bump :)

My weight gain has abruptly slowed down quite a bit. I only gained 1.5 lbs during the four weeks between my last appointments, and I've only gained about a pound in the last two or three weeks. My total gain is still plenty adequate though, 20 gained to date (weighing in at 136). I'm thinking unless something crazy happens I'm probably on track for a 35lb total gain, which I'm absolutely fine with. Glad I didn't keep gaining at my early rate or I would have ended up gaining 60lbs! :winkwink:


----------



## sherylb

Liz, Elliot and I all seem to be around the same weight. The nurses at my doctor's office had already told me that I wouldn't be able to hear the heartbeat until I had an ultrasound but the doctor was like well you're about 11.5 weeks and weight 130 so lets try to hear the heartbeat.

On the other side, I go back to the doctor today. I just woke up and already feel violated. I am due for another follow up pap which is bad enough by itself. But he's also going to see how big my uterus us (which I am gingerly referring to as groping my uterus) and run some cultures.


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, I think we're similar frames. I was 130 (pre-pregnancy) but dropped to 123 about 2 months later.

Now I'm around 130 - 131.

I'm so glad you took advantage of the deal, Sheryl!!!!
I ordered it in Espresso :) It looks GREAT in person at BrUs


----------



## sherylb

I want a dresser and a glider to match. Not sure if black cherry from Target will look good with it.


----------



## Heather9603

Started soy Iso today. Meant to start it at cd 3, but I didn't get to wal mart in time ( I don't really live by one NOR do I shop there lol) So I guess we shall see if this helps at all.

Also started taking extra folic acid on top of whats in my pre-natal.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Started soy Iso today. Meant to start it at cd 3, but I didn't get to wal mart in time ( I don't really live by one NOR do I shop there lol) So I guess we shall see if this helps at all.
> 
> Also started taking extra folic acid on top of whats in my pre-natal.

So you're only taking them CD 5-9, right?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Started soy Iso today. Meant to start it at cd 3, but I didn't get to wal mart in time ( I don't really live by one NOR do I shop there lol) So I guess we shall see if this helps at all.
> 
> Also started taking extra folic acid on top of whats in my pre-natal.
> 
> So you're only taking them CD 5-9, right?Click to expand...

Yup. I meant to start on the lower dose and work my way up but I took two pills not thinking, which is 120 mg. Which I guess isn't that much but I don't want to increase more when I don't know how I'll react yet.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Started soy Iso today. Meant to start it at cd 3, but I didn't get to wal mart in time ( I don't really live by one NOR do I shop there lol) So I guess we shall see if this helps at all.
> 
> Also started taking extra folic acid on top of whats in my pre-natal.
> 
> So you're only taking them CD 5-9, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. I meant to start on the lower dose and work my way up but I took two pills not thinking, which is 120 mg. Which I guess isn't that much but I don't want to increase more when I don't know how I'll react yet.Click to expand...

I took 160mg on CD5-7, 120mg on CD8-9


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Started soy Iso today. Meant to start it at cd 3, but I didn't get to wal mart in time ( I don't really live by one NOR do I shop there lol) So I guess we shall see if this helps at all.
> 
> Also started taking extra folic acid on top of whats in my pre-natal.
> 
> So you're only taking them CD 5-9, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. I meant to start on the lower dose and work my way up but I took two pills not thinking, which is 120 mg. Which I guess isn't that much but I don't want to increase more when I don't know how I'll react yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I took 160mg on CD5-7, 120mg on CD8-9Click to expand...

Is that the cycle you got the BFP?


----------



## liz_legend

yep, I took EPO & Soy-Iso that cycle.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> yep, I took EPO & Soy-Iso that cycle.

Well lets hope I repeat that!


----------



## Heather9603

Went to a bridal shower tonight, and it was right after church and right by our church, so I just wore a comfy maxi dress and didn't feel like bringing a change of clothes. But I REALLY did not feel like wearing my shape ware all night so I took it off before going.

Well my friend asked if I was pregnant, looking at my belly. I gave her a sad face and said "Nope, just fat". She felt SO bad but I was trying to make light of it. She's one of the few that knows we are TTC so she just thought maybe I was early and not telling people. lol.

Her hubby comes to help unload some stuff (I got there early so I was helping them set up) And her little girl, who is 4, pats my belly and goes "Do you have a baby in there TOO!?" Because our other friend is 7 months pregnant. My first friend felt HORRIBLE and was so embarrassed that her daughter said that, I again found it hilarious!

Hopefully soon I can say "Why yes there is!"


----------



## liz_legend

awww Heather. :hugs:

glad you're not taking it to heart.

Two yrs ago, my uncle in NJ called my mom in Canada to ask her if I was pregnant...
He saw some pics of my on facebook and thought I looked pregnant.
So my mom, being the nice, supportive maternal creature she is, called me to tell me that "your uncle called to ask if you were pregnant b/c he saw your pics on facebook from your housewarming party last week".
Gee, mom, thanks for telling me that.. especially since you knew I wasn't since you were here and saw me drinking in person...

That really made my day.
Oh ya, and I was like max 125 lbs back then.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> awww Heather. :hugs:
> 
> glad you're not taking it to heart.
> 
> Two yrs ago, my uncle in NJ called my mom in Canada to ask her if I was pregnant...
> He saw some pics of my on facebook and thought I looked pregnant.
> So my mom, being the nice, supportive maternal creature she is, called me to tell me that "your uncle called to ask if you were pregnant b/c he saw your pics on facebook from your housewarming party last week".
> Gee, mom, thanks for telling me that.. especially since you knew I wasn't since you were here and saw me drinking in person...
> 
> That really made my day.
> Oh ya, and I was like max 125 lbs back then.

Honestly I used to get offended, but after YEARS of this, I'm over it. I have a curve in my spine that pooches my stomach out. Even when I was skinny, I had a pooch bigger than most 12-20 week pregnant girls. I just laugh it off now. But seriously if I had a dollar for every time someone asked me if I was pregnant based on my stomach, I'd be rather wealthy!


----------



## Heather9603

And my chiropractor and I were talking about it. He has the same problem. He goes "Well try being a dude and looking pregnant!" And pats his pooched belly (And he's REALLY fit and skinny and still has a baby bump!)

It was actually really funny. He's pretty cool. Dh and I really like him. He's probably only like 30-35 ish, so young and pretty knowledgeable. Very good bed side manner!


----------



## Heather9603

We have a working bathroom again!!!!! No more fumbling in the middle of the night in the pitch black dark trying to find the guest bath lol.

https://i55.tinypic.com/htbvvn.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

Very nice turnout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pic of me from yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110507_131245 - Copy.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sherylb

So I found out tonight some friends of ours are pregnant again. She has a 7 month old son and her husband was in a hurry to get her knocked up again. I really wasn't expecting it to be quite so soon as I know she is not ready for this. At least the baby will be 16 months old when the new one comes. 

We also found out DH's brother and his wife have started the adoption process which made my jaw drop at Mother's Day lunch. They had already told us 2 months ago that they were putting TTC on hold because they want to move to Vegas and are waiting for a job opportunity. The agency they are working with says it will take between 6 and 18 months for them to get a newborn so they could have a baby before we have ours.


----------



## liz_legend

6 months is their best case scenario so don't worry, most likely it will be longer. Plus, they are missing out on the whole pregnancy experience and most likely are very jealous that you're doing it the ol' fashioned way...


----------



## sherylb

Well she has tried for years now and has a 7 year old so at this point they just want a baby of their own. They said they have been talking about adoption for 5 years now.

That came out funny. The 7 year old is their child. They just want a baby too.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather, that is a very nice bathroom.

Liz, you look so cute.

Sheryl, adoption for a newborn is high most newborns go fast. So like Liz said 6 months is the best case. Have they done any testing to see why she has not gotten preggers again? It could be a simple thing.


----------



## sherylb

I really don't know what the issue is. She was suppose to go to my doctor (the best fertility specialist in town) if she wasn't pregnant soon but they told me they put TTC on hold so I really don't know what their thinking is. I know they are not going a traditional route as far as how they are getting it because they are going through a private agency so once they pass all the screenings I think it will go quicker. It would be just their luck that she will get pregnant now that they have decided to adopt. But she wouldn't even read taking charge of your fertility when I offered it to her and her doctor is a complete idiot who just put her on fertility meds because that's all she knows to do.


----------



## ready4onemore

Wow! I would be scared of a dr who put me on meds without other options. I wonder if I can download that book on my kindle. I have heard good things about it.


----------



## sherylb

I loved that book. I wish she would have at least been open minded about reading it. I got it for cheap online. 

And yeah, I was floored when I heard her come back from her first fertility appointment and her doctor said she has been timing :sex: wrong for 3 years. That's when she put her on fertility meds and told her if she wasn't pregnant in another 6 months she would refer her to my doctor (who doesn't need a referral.) This was 7 or 8 months after she told her to try naturally for a while and then they will start figuring out what is wrong.


----------



## tl682

Hi, everybody!!


----------



## sherylb

Good afternoon!

I am getting really worried about having my niece for an overnight stay. She has never stayed with us so I am trying to work out her scheduled activities and dinner and breakfast. So strange when it's not your day to day activities.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, I think it will be fun!! Take her to a movie.

So, Elliot and Liz, have either of you had this feeling in your uterus like you just went down a slight drop on a roller coaster?? I have started having that over the last couple of days. I also have been having a lot of pain, mostly on my lower right side, mainly when I cough or get up and start walking. It's like something's inflammed or sore, and it's very painful.


----------



## sherylb

We aren't going to have time for a movie on a school night. She has to practice piano at MILs and she has gymnastics. By the time we get home and have dinner it will be time for homework, reading, shower and bed.


----------



## tl682

When is she coming??


----------



## sherylb

I am picking her up from school tomorrow. I am not sure whether she will have piano practice. It depends on how her lesson with MIL today goes. She has gymnastics from 5-6 though so I am planning on making a pot roast for dinner so it will be ready when we are.


----------



## Heather9603

So phew this soy Iso is really kicking my body into over drive.

First, I am all flushed and hot like I am ovulating, which keeps scaring me. I know its normal, but I keep thinking "CRAP! I missed Ov!" haha.

We still have not had sex since my shoulder thing. So we are going on 3 weeks! Really need to get going so I don't waste this soy Iso on a bunch of old :spermy:

But I don't thing that will be a problem because the Soy seems to be kicking other stuff into over drive :haha:

Even though the Dr didn't say anything about sex (Probably awkward) I have been limited on my activities. He said NO exercise besides walking, no mopping or vacuuming, no lifting (even if its not that heavy), don't do anything where my hands are over my head for extended periods of time and to try and keep my legs above hip level when sitting as much as possible. So needless to say DH and I both kind of put sex in that no no category :haha:

But I have been cleared for moderate activities. I actually think he wants me to to see if anything pops out of place.


----------



## tl682

Well, sex can keep your legs above your hips, too :)


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Well, sex can keep your legs above your hips, too :)

HAHAHAHA! Good point! 

I guess we will just have to see how it goes. If all else fails and I can lay there and not be shoved around too much haha.

And all this just reminds me that if I'm dying after 3 weeks, how am I going to do SIX weeks after birth!? lol.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm pretty sure after birthing a child, you won't want him touching you for at least a month :)
I've been told by many women that you get your period/bleed for about 4 weeks!


----------



## liz_legend

TL, I think that's uterus "stretching" pain. I used to get sharp stabbing pain when I would sit up suddenly or get out of the car for a few weeks...


----------



## sherylb

Oh my goodness. I made this awesome thin-crust pesto, spinach and chicken pizza for dinner. I ended up making a second pizza without chicken because I used it all when I thought I was only making one pizza and that was just as good. :-D


----------



## tl682

So, DH just told his boss that we're expecting, and he found out that there's no paternity leave at his company!! He can only use his vacation days for it!! Is this even legal??


----------



## sherylb

Yeah. Paternity leave isn't mandatory. My mom is coming to stay with us for a week in November b/c we aren't sure what DH will have at his new job.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah they don't have to honor paternity leave. Technically though, by law they should let him take a leave, but it would be an unpaid leave.


----------



## tl682

They told him that he gets nothing, not even unpaid leave. I thought under the fmla he gets up to 12 weeks.


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> They told him that he gets nothing, not even unpaid leave. I thought under the fmla he gets up to 12 weeks.

Hmm, I'd have him check. Is he with a private company or a corporate company?

I know DH gets 6 weeks paid, and an additional 6 weeks unpaid if he desires. But he works for Target. The bigger the company the better the benefits.


----------



## tl682

He's with a big private company... That's why I dont understand. The women get 2 months paid maternity leave, and he gets nothing...


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> He's with a big private company... That's why I dont understand. The women get 2 months paid maternity leave, and he gets nothing...

Hmm, since its not corporate, he might not have another choice. Some companies don't see the father being off as needed, since they are not recovering from birth.

Sucks, ut its how it is :growlmad:

I know DH and I plan for him to take the max paid time he can get. Because my thinking too is that if I'm recovering from labor, I'm going to need some sleep!


----------



## tl682

HR at his company tells him all he has is his vacation days... Sucks.


----------



## Heather9603

Interview on Monday! Its for a sales company and they are usually on the road (Owner and the sales team) So her administrative assistants only work from the office On mondays only and than the rest of the time from home! Seriously DREAM job! It would make enough money and its part time at exactly the hours I need.


----------



## sherylb

That does sound dreamy! If we had something like that here I'd snatch it up!


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Interview on Monday! Its for a sales company and they are usually on the road (Owner and the sales team) So her administrative assistants only work from the office On mondays only and than the rest of the time from home! Seriously DREAM job! It would make enough money and its part time at exactly the hours I need.

I hope you get the job. I wish I could have a job like that.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> That does sound dreamy! If we had something like that here I'd snatch it up!

Yeah I didn't hold much hope because the craigslist add was posted Mid April but I guess they havn't found the right person yet. I hope it works out. This would obviously be a dream job to work from home! I mean since I'd be on the phone I wouldn't be able to exactly be a stay at home mom, but maybe if all I had to do was get a baby sitter to be here while I worked, it would be cheaper and I'd feel more relaxed.


----------



## liz_legend

update :)
 



Attached Files:







timelapsed tummy - Copy.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tl682

Cute bump!!


----------



## Heather9603

Her bump, her bump her bump her bump, her lovely lady bump! CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## elliot

Hi guys! Just dropping by to say a quick hello to everyone :)

TL - I saw your questions. On the pains down low I had them too on and off for a while and my doc said it was round ligament pain (basically stretching of stuff that can get quite uncomfortable). Hopefully yours is the same and just par for the course. On the leave, I read somewhere recently that dads and moms must be allowed up to 12 weeks unpaid under FMLA as long as the company is big enough to have more than 50(?) employees and he's been a full time employee for at least 6 months or something. I'd do a bit of googling if I were you and maybe keep asking. You might remember my employer was really wretched about leave and stuff when I asked earlier, but now all of a sudden they've done an about-face and are all about being flexible and supportive. (The flip-flop is kind of creeping me out, actually!) I hope it all works out for you guys and DH can get some time to be home with you and LO.

Heather - Exciting on the job prospect! Fingers crossed!

Liz - You look just great in all your photos :) And quite properly pregnant! Look at that bump!

Thinking of the ladies who are TTC this cycle and hoping it's a lucky one!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, you are right, I did look it up, and his company is more than 50 employees, and he's worked there for 4 years... I dont understand why they are giving him a hard time. He's planning to talk to HR later this week about it.


----------



## liz_legend

Make sure he takes printouts of the info he found to his discussion with HR.


----------



## tl682

Liz, you had your V Day earlier this week!! Congrats!!


----------



## liz_legend

my V day??
is that my baby "viable" day?? :)


----------



## tl682

Yes!!


----------



## sherylb

Wow, you are awesome liz! I couldn't figure that out myself. LOL.

My niece was fantastic last night. The only issue we had is we let her eat too many carrots and they gave her a tummy ache at bedtime. She is staying with us again at the end of the month for 2 nights while her parents go to their first adoption interview.


----------



## Heather9603

Had this little guy chewing on my face today. This is probably my favorite baby ever. He's always so happy! Except when I stopped playing with him he started to cry, but I had to resist giving in until he chilled out! lol.

https://i54.tinypic.com/2igf2pd.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

cute!


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah, I'm in love with him. Today he was sitting in my lap and just laughing at every face I made at him. And then he'd lean in for a kiss and hug. He thought me kissing him was hilarious and he kept "kissing" me back (Aka slobbering on my face with a giant open mouth)

I seriously hope my baby turns out like him. Happy happy happy! He's only been grumpy lately because he's teething.


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, been sick the last 2 days (cold/cough/sore throat/fever) so wanted to post this:

https://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-11/pregnancy-medicine


----------



## sherylb

Liz, have you gotten your crib/mattress in yet? I got an E-mail that our mattress is ready but I am waiting on the crib to be ready before I drag DH down there to pick it up. Shipping was like $75 so I will be more than willing to drive the 15 minutes there to get it.


----------



## tl682

Hi, everybody!! I'm happy to report that chicken is appealing to me again!!


----------



## sherylb

The crib is ready!!


----------



## liz_legend

Wow, we have a delay in our crib shipment so should be getting it next week hopefully. The mattress was there last week.


----------



## Heather9603

Went to the zoo today.....with 4 little girls (3 at 3, and a one year old) Phew I am POOPED! I didn't get to see all I wanted, so when my SIL and her neighbor (two of the girls mom) left, I re-walked the park to see what I wanted without distraction! LOL!


----------



## sherylb

Liz -- Crib box is pretty big and heavy. We are holding off on putting it together until we have cleaned out the nursery more. We started on it today and I got DH to finally put up a ceiling fan I got 6+ months ago for that room.

We went to my niece's piano recital tonight. Right before we left MIL made a point of saying that it looks like it's time to go maternity clothes shopping. DH says she is just dying to take me and be involved but I still have not gone through all the clothes people have given me and in fact got more this week. Yikes! Every time I see her she wants to go shopping for clothes.


----------



## liz_legend

good to know about the crib box. I am still waiting for mine to arrive :(


----------



## sherylb

Do any of you ladies have experiance with dry/chapped/flakey nipples atm? I am not sure if I should spend $$ and get lanolin cream or vaseline for the time being.


----------



## tl682

I haven't had that, but I would first try vasoline...


----------



## sherylb

Well that sucks. At 13.5 weeks I threw up breakfast on my plate while I was still eating. Does that count as m/s??


----------



## liz_legend

I believe so!


----------



## sherylb

I thought I had escaped it. :(


----------



## liz_legend

https://gizmodo.com/5802335/two-idiots-name-their-baby-girl-like-after-the-facebook-button


----------



## sherylb

Yikes!


----------



## tl682

What is wrong with those people??

Sheryl, you haven't been sick at all??


----------



## tl682

So, we have our 20 week gender scan next week... Liz or Elliot, what should I expect from the scan?? Will the baby be much more defined??


----------



## sherylb

Nope, today was the first time I tossed my cookies.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:
 

> So, we have our 20 week gender scan next week... Liz or Elliot, what should I expect from the scan?? Will the baby be much more defined??

Oh ya, the 20 week scan is a very cool scan. Other than finding out the gender, you'll get to look at all the compartments of the brain and see all the skeletal definition. The spine was my favorite part. It's sooooo neat!!!

Treasure every second of it because that may be your last scan til 36 weeks!!!

I was bummed when I realized that!!! :wacko:


----------



## liz_legend

Another weirdo post: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnRmBD1I1kM&feature=share


----------



## Heather9603

I saw that on Tosh Liz. I mean i get that babies are limber, and I don't think she would really "hurt" him by doing that. But I don't think its a risk I'd be willing to take because what if she dropped him!?


----------



## tl682

That video is just crazy!! Who would do that to a baby??


----------



## sherylb

A crazy person. DH is going back to school!! He should graduate in August!!


----------



## tl682

That's great!!


----------



## Heather9603

Couldn't take it anymore, had to turn the heat back on! BOO! Its not supposed to be 45 degrees in May!


----------



## liz_legend

Anyone know anything about finding a tick on you during pregnancy??


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Anyone know anything about finding a tick on you during pregnancy??

Don't try to burn it or smother it. Just pull it out. Even if you don't get the head. Saying that you need to get the head is an old wives tail. You need to get the BODY. If you make him made by trying to burn or smother him, he'll release all the toxins in his body into yours.

SO just get some tweezers and pluck him out. The head will fall out eventually .


----------



## elliot

Hi All! :flower:

Liz - Thanks for the cold medicine link. I've been having a cold too, but my doc said only Tylenol, so no decongestants for me. It's been the pits! As far as finding a tick goes, I'd think you want to take the same steps as normal: if it was attached, then call your primary doc (and make sure they know you're PG). Depending on how long is wa attached and what the site looks like they may want to give you PG-safe antibiotics or something. Then I'd also let my Baby Doc know and see if they recommended anything additional/different. I had a tick attach once while not PG, took antibiotics breifly and was fine. I hope everything's alrigth for you too. :hugs:

TL - Chicken again? That's good! Now that I've gotten further along my eating has gotten really off again. I often can't figure out what to eat and nothing appeals to me. I feel queasy a lot and get so uncomfortably full so fast! :wacko: I say pack the food in during 2nd Tri while you can.

Sheryl - Oh... bad news on the breakfast. Sounds like some m/s to me for sure. Hopefully it doesn't stick around too long.

Hope everybody is healthy and well. I'm pretty run down with this cold and all. And for those who were interested in my early weight gain (which may be only me! :haha:), it sure has slowed down! I've only gained like 3 lbs in the last 4 or 5 weeks. Total gain is at 20-21lbs to date. It's like some kind of bizarre reverse weight gain curve, but my doc is fine with it, so I'm not worrying ATM.


----------



## tl682

liz_legend said:


> Anyone know anything about finding a tick on you during pregnancy??

Definitely talk to your dr about it -- My brother had one last month (he's clearly not pregnant!!), and he had to take antibiotics...


----------



## elliot

Oh TL - about the 20 week scan. Mine was much more detaield than the earlier one, but I didn't get many pics. And my doc says I won't get any more unless there's a problem, so Liz is right... enjoy it! :)


----------



## tl682

I'm just scared that the baby will be shy, and we wont be able to find out the gender!! Then, I would have to wait until the next scan... The long wait...


----------



## sherylb

I think I need to contact that sonography program that wanted OB volunteers because I will be 16 weeks before I know it and I just saw a clear as day vajayjay on another thread at 16 weeks.


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, I ripped the sucker out before I even knew what it was. It was attached in the small of my back so I literally was getting ready to get in the shower...
I just randomly scratched my back and was like "hmm, that feels funny" and then pulled it from my lower back without looking/knowing what it was (didn't look in the mirror) and it took about 5-10 seconds to do so one-handed. Came all out intact. 

and then I ran to get my hubby once I realized it wasn't just like dog-eye-goober stuck to me or something!!!!!!! 

the nurse just relayed to me:
Doctor said don't bother coming in today for bloodwork b/c it's going to be negative right now. Watch it and if it starts developing into a rash over the next few days, definitely come in for bloodwork. Or, if I want, I can come in for bloodwork regardless of how it looks on Friday or Monday.

It was definitely attached. But it was flat/not engorged and it takes like 24 hrs after its first meal to start transmitting Lyme


----------



## tl682

I'm sure you will be fine, Liz!! There are deer by you??


----------



## Heather9603

Was it tan/clear or black? The black ones are less threatening (and more common) especially if it was flat. It probably had JUST attached to you.


----------



## liz_legend

It was more dark brown.

Last time we saw deer was like 3 yrs ago.
I might have to start putting my dogs' Advantix on me! :)


----------



## liz_legend

update
 



Attached Files:







timelapsed tummy - Copy.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sherylb

You are sticking out more for sure. How's work going Liz?


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> update

Loving the bump Liz.


----------



## sherylb

I am so hungry constantly right now. I had chicken-spinach pizza for dinner, ice cream with a huge brownie and now nuts. Hopefully that will hold me for an hour because I can't handle much more in my tummy. Baby does seem to like nuts though. I'm so clueless about food that I got hubby's can of mixed nuts that he picked out at the store today (I convinced him to go with me) and he named the nuts in the can for me.


----------



## liz_legend

Work's going okay.... meh. :)


----------



## elliot

Oh Liz your tick story gives me flashbacks! It's so awful! That's just how it happened for me, except mine was on my side. Getting ready to get in the shower, randomly scratch my side, feel something funny almost like pitch stuck on me, give it a scratch and it comes off and sticks to my hand and I look at it and freak out when I realize, it's a TICK!!!! Cue me, wigging out and flinging it off my hand and flailing around squawking a lot!!! :blush:

Do you know whether yours was a big one or a little one? Up here we have dog ticks and deer ticks and the dog ticks are bigger and don't carry lyme. It's the little tiny, pinhead-sized, deer ticks that are bad news.


----------



## liz_legend

ya, everyone's been saying the deer ticks are really tiny.. It was small but I wouldn't call it like super super tiny. Thank god it was not engorged. I would have been soooo grossed out!


----------



## Heather9603

I have temp lift off! Hope it stays up. Soy gave me Ovin'g one day early. Wonder if it will help me Ov earlier if I take it before cd 5 (like on CD 1) But lets hope i won't need to find that out next month ;)


----------



## sherylb

Heather -- Funny, I looked at your chart last night and predicted it would have a rise today.  Isn't charting fun??

My cousin is going to go swimming and then come over for lunch and spend the day with me. I plan on us going through my maternity clothes and sorting them, working on the nursery a little, maybe go look at paint colors and hopefully make the beef pot pies I got to freeze.


----------



## Heather9603

That is funny. Bad thing is I took my temp this morning, and fell back to sleep. And when I woke up 3 hours later, I had forgotten what the temp was! (Which I never do!) I thought it might have said 97.1, but I wasn't sure? So I had to re-take it. So I hope my spike is correct!

But as long as I stay asleep, I never see a temp shift from just a few hours of sleep. It probably was 97.9 and I just couldn't see it well in the dark, I was super groggy.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, I wouldn't start taking SoyIso too early, Heather.
Like I think starting at like CD 4 might be okay, but I'd be worried about taking it on CD1. Not sure why, just makes me nervous.


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather, I wouldn't start taking SoyIso too early, Heather.
> Like I think starting at like CD 4 might be okay, but I'd be worried about taking it on CD1. Not sure why, just makes me nervous.

Well IF I need to do it again, I was thinking that maybe I should do it on CD 3, hoepfully giving me an Ov on CD 14 (Since CD 5 gave me CD 16 ov) I really don't want to Ov on CD 11 or 12 haha.


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, I think that could work.
Although, I'd do it gradually.
Like this cycle, you started on CD5.
So next cycle (if you have another cycle!!), you can start on CD4
Then.... CD3!


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Ya, I think that could work.
> Although, I'd do it gradually.
> Like this cycle, you started on CD5.
> So next cycle (if you have another cycle!!), you can start on CD4
> Then.... CD3!

Good point, but lets hope i don't need to find that out ;)


----------



## tl682

Ewwwww, all this tick talk is making me think about the bed bug outbreak in new york. DH and I are so scared to get them!!


----------



## Heather9603

Hmmm, so what shall I clean today? Perhaps do more dishes, fold some laundry, clean the bathrooms AGAIN? lol.

I know some women hate this whole stay at home wife/mom thing because they don't have a job. But I LOVE taking my time getting my house clean haha. I hate cleaning, so the fact that I don't have to clean everything in one day is nice!


----------



## Heather9603

Oh yeah and I didn't get that job. :shrug: I am honestly not that worried about it, I didn't really NEED the job, we are not in need of the money. I was just wanting to be prepared. But in reality, I was worried that working m-f again, even if it was only half days, would interfere with MIL's chemo (as she'd have to be there ALL day)

But in other news, I'm going to Rhode Island June 22-27th to see my best friend and go to a Taylor Swift concert with her. Her mom bought her tickets for her 1 year anniversary present, but her sister is going to be out of town and the other friend she was going with went a-wol and cut all contact with everyone she was close to.

SO, she was bummed as she lost her only other GF besides me, her sister chose to take her vacation at this time because she didn't want to attend the concert without this other friend (her sisters kind of weird)

So DH had this HUGE plan to send me up there to go with her! I seriously had no idea, figured he'd say no when I asked if I could fly up there and visit. He smiles and goes "ALready planning it babe!" So I bought my tickets the other night. SO exited! But bummed that he can't go too (we can't afford for us both to go)


----------



## tl682

Heather, you are so good at thinking about and taking care of your mil. Does it ever get to you??


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Heather, you are so good at thinking about and taking care of your mil. Does it ever get to you??

Nope. I mean I did it for 10 months at my last job.

What gets to me is my crazy, selfish and B of a SIL.


----------



## sherylb

I finally went thru my maternity clothes today. I have 2 huge (laundry) loads of stuff I can wear now, another load for later in 2nd tri and a load for 3rd tri. I may not need anything else except a few pieces.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> I finally went thru my maternity clothes today. I have 2 huge (laundry) loads of stuff I can wear now, another load for later in 2nd tri and a load for 3rd tri. I may not need anything else except a few pieces.

Thats awesome. I have a friend who is 7 months pregnant right now, and she said I can borrow anything that fits. We are about the same size, but she is only 5'3" and I'm 5'8". But I'm hoping to borrow the real basic stuff like some tops, shorts/capri's, dresses and skirts. But I know I won't be able to borrow any pants since they will be hitting my ankles :D


----------



## sherylb

I think the pants I have are all just a hair short but they will be fine. Pants aren't cheap and I have a good variety of jeans, capris, khakis and shorts in all different sizes now.


----------



## Heather9603

OMG, this is awesome. I don't know what girl could say no to this guy! He's a keeper!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVAE91E7kM


----------



## liz_legend

Very cute :) I reposted on FB!


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh guess I didn't Ov after all. Temp dropped back down.


----------



## liz_legend

that looks like Ov to me


----------



## sherylb

Yeah it's still high enough. It takes 3 days for the line to show up and I am sure it will tomorrow. I have complete faith because of your cm pattern.


----------



## tl682

My sil just booked some family vacay for us for $260 per night at some hotel, without even asking us if that price was all right!! WE CAN'T AFFORD THAT!! Just because she can doesn't mean that we can. So, I complained to DH that she should have asked us first, and he was like, well, why dont you talk to her about it?? Because he can't stand up to her!! I'm so mad.


----------



## sherylb

I would be on that phone already. My sil and I have a good enough relationship that she would change plans.


----------



## tl682

My SIL thinks she can boss everybody around. She's a big bully. I just called her. Left her a message.


----------



## sherylb

Heck I may even say we aren't going if it really comes down to it. I am skipping my cousin's graduation party tomorrow and using pregnancy as an excuse b/c every time I am around her she gets offended and cries to her mommy who calls my mommy who calls me.


----------



## tl682

Why does she always get offended??

I can't say that I wont go on the vacay, because DH never sees anything wrong with anything that his family does... He agreed with me that she should have talked to us about it first, but he will never stand up to her or say anything to her. I certainly will, though!! I dont like having to do that, because I want good relations with her, but I dont want her to think that she can just walk all over me!!


----------



## sherylb

This started at my bridal shower last summer. After all those pictures I took I got tired of people saying "Act like you like each other" and after the last picture smarted off "good I don't have to act like I like you anymore" or something to that affect. She happened to be in the last picture with me and started to wonder what she ever did to me that I would say that about her. She then apparently started crying and her and her mom left early without saying goodbye. Hours later I was at home and my mom called furious that I said something nasty to my cousin. I of course had no clue what she was talking about but did remember something like what she was saying. We pretty much stayed away from each other after that as we only see each other 2 or 3 times a year. Of course the timing of my second tri coincided with her party and I messaged her to see if it would be ok if I at least told some of the family in person at her party. This was in late-March. Once again I got a nasty call from my mom that she got a nasty call from her mom that she got a nasty call from my cousin. She didn't even respond to my message. She went directly to her mom. So of course when I called the few people who didn't know after this I mentioned to the wrong person that I wanted to tell them at her party but she didn't like that idea. The people I mentioned it to arrived at the Easter party after my parents and us left and apparently started talking smack about me. So after another phone call I removed her and her mom from my facebook and haven't talked to them since. They don't know we aren't going to her lunch tomorrow but I really don't care at this point. I am 25 and my cousin is 23 but she acts 15.


----------



## Heather9603

I mean I guess my coverline was pretty low this month. Lots of 96.8-97's. I guess we shall see what tomorrows temp brings.

I have the hot flushes in my cheeks like after Ov but I've had that since day 1 of taking soy. I guess I"m just paranoid that the soy is screwing up my cycle.


----------



## sherylb

1st off -- Yay for Heather's coverline! 

I have been playing with my registry all day. I decided on a Bear crib set and am tickled with myself and how cute it is. (Our last name is Behr.) Since DH has at least a full week before school starts I asked him if he would be up for making some of the nursery stuff that I want to save some money. So he is building me two quilt racks and a table and cubbies for extra storage. My DH is very handy and enjoys woodworking so this will be a good project to get him involved in the baby stuff. The color in the bedding picture is almost identical to what I picked out but I don't want to divide the wall so we are going to paint the whole room green.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. Has it is getting quiet on here.


----------



## tl682

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. Has it is getting quiet on here.

Hi!! How are you feeling?? It looks like it's almost time for you to take a hpt!! 

Over the weekend and today, I have had the worst headaches. This morning, after not having morning sickness for a while, I got sick again!! Why?? Are there some hormonal changes that happen around 20 weeks?? 

We find out THE GENDER on Wednesday!! My baby better not cross it's legs!!


----------



## elliot

Have fun at your gender scan TL! Hoping baby cooperates and you have a great bunch of new pictures to oooo and ahhhhh over :)


----------



## tl682

I'm hoping it moves around a lot on Wednesday -- Sometimes it's calm, and other times it's like having a party in my belly. I'm planning to have a soda before I go there -- I heard that can make it move more.


----------



## sherylb

Soda and my tummy don't like each other these days. My neighbor took a few sips of soda after having problems determining sex with her son and it worked like a charm. So I could see why taking a soda with me would be good.


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. Has it is getting quiet on here.
> 
> Hi!! How are you feeling?? It looks like it's almost time for you to take a hpt!!
> 
> Over the weekend and today, I have had the worst headaches. This morning, after not having morning sickness for a while, I got sick again!! Why?? Are there some hormonal changes that happen around 20 weeks??
> 
> We find out THE GENDER on Wednesday!! My baby better not cross it's legs!!Click to expand...

Yep it is getting close. But I am not taking one until AF is late. I don't think I can take the disappointment anymore.:nope: But I feel really good about this cycle so just say a prayer for me ladies.


----------



## Heather9603

Even though my CM follows the pattern of Ov, I'm still not convinced! I do not feel ANY of my normal Ov symptoms??? And even though my temps are technically above coverline, they are not really that high?

So I dunno, maybe it could be a good sign that I feel nothing? Time will only tell.


----------



## sherylb

Still looks accurate to me Heather.

I just spent an hour and a half prepping 3 chicken pot pies. 1 for tonight and 2 to freeze for later. I have figured out that I really need to figure out what freezes well and this is well-known for freezing well. I actually just split the recipe for 1 pie into 3 loaf pans because I don't even think we ate 1/2 of the huge one last time and it was too much filling for 2 pies.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, what's your recipe??


----------



## sherylb

I use this recipe and add a cubed red potato. I think it makes too much for 1 pie pan because it's not portioned for a potato but it's really good. The prep work took me an hour and a half including lining the 3 loaf pans with refrigerated pie dough. I also get pre-cut celery and onion because I am a very slow cutter. 

Chicken Pot Pie IX


----------



## elliot

Sending all kinds of well wishes, good luck, and prayers to Ready and Heather this cycle!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## liz_legend

Pics of the soon-to-be nursery. Room got insulated & drywalled this weekend.

The piece of furniture is what will be used as our changing table.

We picked up the crib & mattress yesterday but it's still in the box. So I'll be pulling a piece out so I can start looking at the 2 furniture pieces and start picking paint colors soon.

The other BIGGER project: we are getting the entire main floor of our house's hardwood floors resanded/staine/polyurethaned in about 2.5 weeks so we've got to start emptying the whole place out in about a week or so! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-23_21-27-55_132.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









2011-05-23_21-27-41_578.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









227474_10150260902850856_509690855_9287326_1006907_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Elliot. 

Liz, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tl682

So, DH's mom found out today that her brain tumor has grown... Very bad news. They are changing her chemo to another one and hoping it will work better. DH is very upset. I feel very badly for him. I'm also bummed that this came right before our gender scan tomorrow. I feel like his mind will be on his mom and how upset he is, and that he wont be into the scan... Any thoughts about this?? What can I do??


----------



## Heather9603

Well hopefully the scan can be a good distraction for him and maybe it will bring some happiness to your Dh and his family. I'm sorry to hear about her. I know how stressed you are right now since I'm going through the same.

Cancer and tumors can suck it!


----------



## liz_legend

Sorry TL. I think you should go in with no expectations of his reaction so that you're not disappointed...


----------



## tl682

Thank you. He says he's psyched, so hopefully he means that...


----------



## liz_legend

Just don't go in expecting it.... It's better to be pleasantly surprised than disappointed.
Good luck hun.


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> So, DH's mom found out today that her brain tumor has grown... Very bad news. They are changing her chemo to another one and hoping it will work better. DH is very upset. I feel very badly for him. I'm also bummed that this came right before our gender scan tomorrow. I feel like his mind will be on his mom and how upset he is, and that he wont be into the scan... Any thoughts about this?? What can I do??

:hugs: So sorry. I work at a Cancer hospital and I know the pain families go through and I work for a neruosurgeon.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I am ready to see this title get changed to 5 BFPs! Or well, 6 would be even better so Ready is preggy with me :)

I really hope this is our month. I know I hope all months are our month, but this one would be really nice. I want to wait as long as possible to tell people, and i would love to tell people in person.

So in 4 weeks I'll be in RI seeing my BFF and I would LOVE to tell her in person! I only see her like twice a year so to be able to tell her something this huge not on the phone would be great.

I already know what I'd say....

We openly talk about sex with each other, its no big deal. So I would want to start off by saying "So like 5 weeks ago, the FUNNIEST thing happened. James and I were, ya know, and having a good old time and the WEIRDEST thing happened!"

Wait for her response....

And then yell WE MADE A BABY!

Corny I know but she would find it funny.

Plus I turn 26 next month and I wanted to have my first child or at least be pregnant when I was 25, so this is my LAST chance to make that dream come true. Its probably stupid, but I always thought since I was like 13 years old that I'd have my first baby by 25 :(


----------



## liz_legend

I think that's cute


----------



## ready4onemore

That is not stupid at all. I hope it happens for you this month as well as myself too.


----------



## Heather9603

Whats the news TL!?


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh TL I'm dying over here! What team are you playing on?!


----------



## tl682

Sorry, girls!! I was out all day celebrating!! I just got home and came on to tell you...

WE'RE HAVING A GIRL!! I'm so psyched!! This was the best day ever. DH decided that he wanted to find out with me, and we both cried when the woman told us. I'll post pictures tomorrow :)


----------



## Heather9603

Yay! Another girl!!!!


----------



## liz_legend

TL, I'm so glad you had a good "reveal" with DH. Must have been a relief for you.
Yay. We're both having girls!!!


----------



## sherylb

Hopefully I will be making that 3 girls soon.

The SMEP thread is down to 5 ladies but I found a new one that is more active and has people from mine so I messaged her to add my ladies if she is going to continue her thread.


----------



## tl682

I'm on cloud 9 today thinking about my baby girl :)


----------



## elliot

Congratulations TL on a baby girl! How exciting :)


----------



## Heather9603

Had my temp drop to coverline yesterday at 7 dpo and then spike back up today. Could be nothing, I've had "implantation dips" before that turned out to be nothing.


----------



## Heather9603

Okay uhm weird but I had been checking my cervix after Ov and I'm not kidding you it was SO freaking low and hard as a rock like the day after. Which normally it slowly drops. Two days after Ov I barely put my index finger in and it was RIGHT there, I normally have to struggle and squirm around to find it.

Today it is so high I can barely reach it. It NEVER goes up after Ov.

I hate symptom spotting but I can't help but hope my cervical position is a good sign.

*sigh*


----------



## ready4onemore

TL, Yay for little girls. What names do you have pick out. Can we get a bump pic too.

Liz, Has you bump changed any.

Heather, I am praying and hoping it is a very good sign for you. 

Afm, Temp went down today. *TMI warning* Last night when I wiped it was pinkish not red. Today still a little pink then later brown. But never gets to the pad,(Put one on just in case). My breast was hurting like heck last night. I just hope AF doesn't come with vengence tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## liz_legend

Good luck Ready & Heather!!!!

I haven't been feeling 100% so haven't taken a bump pic this week but will be doing so tonight!


----------



## liz_legend

elliot, WHERE IS YOUR BUMP PIC!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tl682

ready4onemore said:


> TL, Yay for little girls. What names do you have pick out. Can we get a bump pic too.
> 
> Liz, Has you bump changed any.
> 
> Heather, I am praying and hoping it is a very good sign for you.
> 
> Afm, Temp went down today. *TMI warning* Last night when I wiped it was pinkish not red. Today still a little pink then later brown. But never gets to the pad,(Put one on just in case). My breast was hurting like heck last night. I just hope AF doesn't come with vengence tonight or tomorrow.

We're thinking about:
Amy Elisa ____ or Amy Olivia ____. 
What do you think??


----------



## Heather9603

I like Amy Olivia.


----------



## liz_legend

Amy Olivia


----------



## liz_legend

you can click on it to see it bigger :)
 



Attached Files:







timelapsed tummy - Copy.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ready4onemore

Liz, love the bump. You seem to be filling out wonderfully.

TL, I love Amy Olivia.


----------



## liz_legend

My bump is growing out the sides (towards my back) this past week ever so slightly! bye bye waist!


----------



## tl682

Thank you for the name suggestions!! I like Amy Olivia, too :)

Cute bump, Liz!!

We're off for our anniversary weekend vacay to the shore!! Hope everybody has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## sherylb

So I just got the mail and am freaking out a bit. I got a large jar of Rx prenatals in the mail with the correct doctor but I didn't order them and they didn't tell me they were sending them?? Is this legal??


----------



## sherylb

Where is everybody?? I keep catching my own eye with my avatar trying to figure out who that big belly is.


----------



## liz_legend

weird, you should call your doctor to ask. Maybe he meant to give it to you in your last appointment as a sample...


----------



## sherylb

It's 100 direct from RxDirect, Inc. sent about the same time I was freaking out over losing 3 additional pounds I have since gained back. I may ask about trying some chewable prenatals and see if that will help me not gag since Medicaid pays 100%.


----------



## tl682

That's strange, I would call to ask... Nice bump!!


----------



## Heather9603

Having a very weird cycle. Do not feel like AF is on her way. I've had zero symptoms (which is always my PMS anyway)

But then again I was not completely convinced of my Ov because my temps were not very high and I felt none of my normal post Ov symptoms either.

Then over the weekend, LOTS of ewcm. More then I had on Ov day. But it lasted like three days and for all I know it hasn't stopped! Started on Saturday and still had it last night. But the weirder thing is its always mixed with creamy CM.

So I have no idea whats going on. Tested yesterday with a BFN. It was a blue dye test that DH picked up from Target. I didn't even get so much as an evap. I'll probably wait til like Thursday to test again.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, it wasn't a FRER, right?


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather, it wasn't a FRER, right?


No, it was a two line test (with a control window and result window) but it was a blue dye. So I'm not trusting it.


----------



## tl682

Heather, that's what happened to me the month I got my bfp!!


----------



## Heather9603

The EWCM and all?


----------



## tl682

Yes, the ewcm!! That's how I knew I was pregnant!!


----------



## Heather9603

Hmm, I guess I'll have to wait and see. I'm hoping lack of symptoms can be a good sign! I have no cramps, no sore boobs, no mood swings.


----------



## tl682

Use frer tomorrow.


----------



## tl682

So, my sil is pregnant with twins. Due on January 14th, but with the twins she will probably go in December. I'm happy that our children will be close in age. What annoys me is that she never talked to me before, and now she wants all this pregnancy advice, like we're suddenly bff's...


----------



## Heather9603

I'll have to pick up a FRER from CVS on my way home later. I'll probably still save it until thursday or friday though. I have one of the tests DH bought left, so I'm sure I'll be using that in the morning!


----------



## sherylb

Medicaid isn't covering a scan unless my triple screening comes back abnormal. Basically otherwise my doctor would have to lie and make up a medical reason and he says my uterus, etc. are measuring right on so it's not medically necessary. I can still get one at that private place for $100 if nothing else. The hospital charges about $350.


----------



## tl682

When would you want to get it, Sheryl??


----------



## sherylb

I want to make sure that my results come back normal before I schedule. I am sure they won't have a problem getting me in at the private place.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Hmm, I guess I'll have to wait and see. I'm hoping lack of symptoms can be a good sign! I have no cramps, no sore boobs, no mood swings.

I never had symptoms with either of my pregnancies. Not even the recent MC so that could be a good thing.



tl682 said:


> So, my sil is pregnant with twins. Due on January 14th, but with the twins she will probably go in December. I'm happy that our children will be close in age. What annoys me is that she never talked to me before, and now she wants all this pregnancy advice, like we're suddenly bff's...

LOL don't you just love people like that.


----------



## tl682

Elliot, Liz, and Sheryl, what mattress did you get for the crib??


----------



## sherylb

Kolcraft - Pediatric Crib and Toddler Bed Mattress from Wal-Mart was part of mine and Liz's crib combo.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kolcraft-Pediatric-Crib-Toddler-Mattress/10391794

We also have the Graco Lauren crib.


----------



## Heather9603

Woo got a free king size mattress, box springs and frame! Some friends of ours just wanted it gone, its barely been used. It has a few stains though, which is just from his Local Celeb dad who parties hard. So its just a lot of wine stains! :haha:

His dad just gave it to him so he was fine just giving it as long as we helped move it.

I'm super excited because now it means we can co-sleep with a moses basket in the middle of the bed! We are 5'8" and 6'3" so co sleeping in a queen was just not going to happen, but now we can! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

I don't think I want the baby in bed with us.


----------



## Heather9603

I only want to co sleep with a new born, but in a moses basket. I just can't justify paying for a basinett that costs as much as a crib! Especially because they will only be in it for a few months. I'd like to just sit up in bed and have baby right there to feed. Once they are sleeping 6 hours or so, they can go to the crib :)


----------



## sherylb

We aren't getting a separate bassinet. I haven't decided exactly what we are doing.

Who knows. We have had offers to borrow other people's.


----------



## Heather9603

I'd borrow bedding if I knew that the person I got it from got it new and it was someone I knew (so I'd know if it was in a smoking home, home with cats, or how "clean" the people are lol) I don't mind getting some things used, especially things that are plastic or have removable covers that can be washed on sanitize in the washer.


----------



## Heather9603

Another :bfn: :cry: I don't think I ovulated when ff is saying I did, I think I oved over the weekend when I has tons of ewcm. So that means I'm out because I didn't have sex at all near that time. I just want two pink lines!


----------



## sherylb

I didn't get mine until the evening of 14dpo so I will keep my FXd for you anyway.


----------



## Heather9603

Thanks Sheryl. I'll prob wait Til Friday to test again.


----------



## tl682

I got mine the same time that Sheryl did, too. So, try again later!!


----------



## Heather9603

I'm going to at least wait until the morning and use FMU. I just hate this waiting game. The worse thing is I'm SO paranoid of the soy screwing up my cycle.

But when I was thinking about it, I had Ov pains around when FF said I ovulated. I did not have them last weekend with all the EWCM. And the temps following that are above cover line, but low, were taken like two hours early because I had to get up early those days. So that could be why they were low. I've been holding steady at 97.5 so I would assume if I had ovulated later than what FF says, I'd see a pretty good thermal shift, which I do not. They have stayed the same the last two weeks (with those few low temps when I had to get up early)

Ugh I hate this! I just feel like I'm pregnant (by the fact that I feel nothing at all, NO pms what so ever) But the tests are saying negative :(


----------



## Heather9603

Oh yeah plus my CP has been staying very high. Its been high since 8 dpo (or at least thats when I noticed it, it was very low at 2 dpo and I didn't check it between then)

I check it multiple times a day and its been staying up, so high I can barely reach it (and I have long fingers!)


----------



## liz_legend

Do something fun and stop checking your CP! :)


----------



## Heather9603

Haha Liz. I'm going shopping in a bit. I also need to layout Nd get some sun. I'll be ok vacation in 3 weeks and don't need to burn!


----------



## Heather9603

The tests. 

Theres a small line on this one, it doesn't really show up in the picture. But I know its an evap. Stupid DH and getting stupid blue dyes.....

https://i55.tinypic.com/1h8rb4.jpg

And then the rest of them including the two FRER's I did. When I got the faint on that blue dye above, I had saved the urine in a cup so I dipped a FRER. So it confirmed my suspicions of an evap :cry:

https://i54.tinypic.com/2aac7ir.jpg


----------



## sherylb

I finally got some info on the OB volunteer program at the college. The voicemail message says they only accept patients who have had a second tri scan already which is no help to me since my doctor says it's not medically necessary. Maybe I can call the nice lady back that left me a voicemail tomorrow and she can override that.

My mood now is between crying and wanting to scream btw.


----------



## tl682

Anybody have stroller suggestions??


----------



## sherylb

I go back and forth like crazy but right now I am planning to do a Graco Snugride 35 and a Graco Snugride Car Seat Stroller Frame.


----------



## Heather9603

Picked this up at Target for my friends shower this weekend. Its just soooooo cute!
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250353_1992671507561_1566617585_32114098_8362409_n.jpg


----------



## liz_legend

I'm going with the City Mini. It's ridiculously light!


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, wait a few more days (like 2 if you can) and try again. You might have been a late "implanter" :)


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather, wait a few more days (like 2 if you can) and try again. You might have been a late "implanter" :)

Lets hope thats the case! My af always shows up right on time at 14 DPO (sometimes even 13) and there are no signs of her showing still.

Had some mild cramping earlier and then I realized it was just constipation cramping because I soon had to go, then I realized I hadn't gone in like two days :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Liz you have expensive tastes!


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Liz you have expensive tastes!

Ya, but we're big on keeping it light... and it's $239 (plus you can use coupons to purchase so it's not too bad).

I also like that you can use it til your baby is 50 lbs! and City Mini/Baby Jogger has one many awards.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=46689346&product_skn=352114


----------



## tl682

I just dont know which one to get!! I'm planning to go to babies r us next week...


----------



## sherylb

I will probably change the stroller 1000 times and the carseat before I finish my registry.


----------



## Heather9603

Have any of you ladies read "The help" ? There are previews for the movie, but I love reading the books first.

Seriously, it is one of those can't put it down books. When I read before bed, I don't want to fall asleep because I just want to keep reading it!

its a BIG book though. 450 pages BIG pages. I'm 130 in after only two days of reading.


----------



## sherylb

I saw the previews today when I went to the movies with my mom and brother. I bet it is good. Didn't realize there was an actual book.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah its based upon a book. The movie seems to put a more comedic twist to it, where the book is VERY serious. Its got some pretty hard core racism in it too (lots of N words, black people being beat up, describing how black maids were treated, etc) But its also got some pretty hard core stuff of your 50's wives/husbands/relationships with kids. Drunk cheating husbands, wives who just shut their mouth and take it all while ignoring their children, and kids who grow up hating their parents but loving their maids (which I guess would be like the nannies who spend 24/7 with those kids) But its a pretty good read. Since your from Texas Sheryl you probably get how some of this racism still lives today in the south (Which I know its everywhere, but it was pretty heavy still living in Tennessee) 

Anyway, its just really good :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Yeah its based upon a book. The movie seems to put a more comedic twist to it, where the book is VERY serious. Its got some pretty hard core racism in it too (lots of N words, black people being beat up, describing how black maids were treated, etc) But its also got some pretty hard core stuff of your 50's wives/husbands/relationships with kids. Drunk cheating husbands, wives who just shut their mouth and take it all while ignoring their children, and kids who grow up hating their parents but loving their maids (which I guess would be like the nannies who spend 24/7 with those kids) But its a pretty good read. Since your from Texas Sheryl you probably get how some of this racism still lives today in the south (Which I know its everywhere, but it was pretty heavy still living in Tennessee)
> 
> Anyway, its just really good :)

VERY REAL in Texas too. Trust me I deal with it on a daily basis.


----------



## Heather9603

Well ready you should read it too! But like I said, lots of racism plus they make the book pretty real. For example when talking from one of the black womens perspective, they type like a black woman in the 50s would talk. (I hope that doesn't come out wrong!) but for the white women, they type like a southern white girl would talk. I read it and my accent in my head turns southern :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

Okay so in other news, that blue dye test that I said had a faint line? It was there within the time frame but so light I took it as an evap. But the test area was still a shade of blue so it was hard to see the line.

Well just like an hour ago I looked at the test because we know everyone does! But that same line is there and visable. But when compared to the same brand test from the same box taken two days ago, it's clear that ones stark white and this one isn't. 

Please remind me that it's a blue dye and I can't trust it!


----------



## liz_legend

I don't know Heather! You're now 15 DPO!!!

did you take a FRER also this morning with FMU??


----------



## Heather9603

Nope didn't test this morning, waiting Til tomorrow. Temps still up, no af signs. Dh seems to think I'm pregnant. He didn't show much emotion about it, but that's ok. I don't need him getting excited.


----------



## liz_legend

That's good :) don't let him bug you!


----------



## ready4onemore

FX for you Heather. I hope this it for you.


----------



## Heather9603

I don't know what to do to get my mind off of that faint positive on the blue dye. I mean I know I can't trust it, but I just wonder since it showed up in the time frame.


----------



## liz_legend

I think it's a BFP.
Did you take a pic of it from this morning?


----------



## Heather9603

I kept trying but it won't show up on camera. It glares really bad.


----------



## liz_legend

So Still no AF, huh?? that's a great sign!


----------



## Heather9603

Nope. Don't even feel it coming. No cramps, no creamy cm, no sore boobs. I don even crave salt or chocolate.


----------



## Heather9603

Af still no where in sight. I want to test in the morning but I'm nervous of the result.


----------



## liz_legend

You will do great :)


----------



## Heather9603

I guess we shall see. Just don't want to see a :bfn:


----------



## tl682

Heather, thinking about you!! Let us know!!


----------



## Heather9603

And it's another :bfn: :cry: I think I ovulated a few days later or maybe even just last weekend. Looks like soy screwed up my cycle.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> And it's another :bfn: :cry: I think I ovulated a few days later or maybe even just last weekend. Looks like soy screwed up my cycle.

I don't know about that...
FF clearly thinks you Ov'd on CD 16 as well!!!

Keep thinking good thoughts, lady! :flower: some women don't get good HCG levels til like 20+DPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're not allowed to be a negative nancy yet! :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

I guess I'm more negative because while I have a feeling I am pregnant, I am paranoid of getting late BFP's or light BFP's this late. The last time I was pregnant it took til I was a week late to get a BFP and it was very faint, and ended up being chemical :cry:


----------



## tl682

Heather, I would just wait another day, then. Try to stay optimistic!!


----------



## Heather9603

Going to pick up some dollar store tests, I have to go there to get some gift bags and wrapping paper anyway. I knew I should have ordered those Ic's.


----------



## liz_legend

After this week, if nothing works out, order like 10 or so IC's.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh another BFP. Granted my pee wasn't very concentrated, but still. I really want to pull my hair out. If this isnt it for me then where the heck is my period so I can just frickin start over!? UGH!


----------



## liz_legend

Umm, heather, were you meaning to write "BFN"?


----------



## Heather9603

lol yeah....


----------



## Heather9603

And negative again. Going to hold off on testing a few days.


----------



## liz_legend

Wow, 18 DPO and still no AF!


----------



## sherylb

We spent the day at the beach yesterday with DH's family and he now has his 3rd sore throat since we found out I was pregnant less than 3 months ago. I am really starting to wonder what the heck is going on with his system that is making him so much more succeptible than normal. I am grateful however that I don't seem to catch them so far. 

So I am making oven fried chicken and corn on the cob for dinner and he had a big can of chicken noodle soup. :(


----------



## Heather9603

I'm not holding much hope Liz. If I was pregnant I would assume I'd have a BFP by now. Plus my temp dropped this morning and my cervix is open. Been having cramps on and off all day, its just a matter of time now. Def won't be doing soy again and I'm regretting doing it at all.


----------



## sherylb

This was your first cycle on soy iso right? Maybe that is affecting your cycle? Sorry it has taken soooo long this time. Bummer.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I'm sure its the soy. I've had regular cycles for the last 3 years and once I stated taking the soy, I realized it isn't recommended for women with regular cycles as it can actually prevent ovulating from happening at all, or delay it. I should have done my research on it but I jumped the gun since you had to start at the beginning of the cycle.


----------



## tl682

Heather, thinking about you. Let us know what happens!!


----------



## sherylb

Ok Liz-- after checking out BabiesRUs today I have added the Safety 1st Pegasus travel system, high chair and playard to my registry. The travel system is super nice and everything seems to have great reviews.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> I'm not holding much hope Liz. If I was pregnant I would assume I'd have a BFP by now. Plus my temp dropped this morning and my cervix is open. Been having cramps on and off all day, its just a matter of time now. Def won't be doing soy again and I'm regretting doing it at all.

Sorry Soy didn't work for you, Heather... :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Ok Liz-- after checking out BabiesRUs today I have added the Safety 1st Pegasus travel system, high chair and playard to my registry. The travel system is super nice and everything seems to have great reviews.

Cool!

It's the neatest thing to sign into your registry and see items as "purchased"!


----------



## sherylb

:-( I am not close enough to have things "purchased" but I did have a wedding registry in the last year so I am excited to remember the feeling. I am still changing my registry so much that I am not sharing it with many people.


----------



## liz_legend

That's normal... We weren't "stable" on our registries til like 5 months pregnant....


----------



## sherylb

Ha. So I have 1 more month to make my decisions.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Ha. So I have 1 more month to make my decisions.

exactly :flower: you'll have to have it finalized around the time you send out invites to the shower.

remember to talk to other recent moms


----------



## Heather9603

Getting blood work done tomorrow at 10 am. Having them check hCG and progesterone levels to see if I ovulated. Breasts are sore today but other then that, I feel normal.


----------



## sherylb

I can't believe you are 20 dpo with no af. How nuts! Something is definately off. 

I have been conferring with friends with now 1 year olds and feel good about what I have and that I don't have things I don't need.


----------



## tl682

Girls, I'm having some issues coming up with a theme for my nursery. I want something naturey, but it has to be feminine... Any suggestions?? I'm working with pink and green.


----------



## Heather9603

Butterflies is what I plan to do for a girl. My step mom will do a mural and I want a butterfly garden with flowers, butterflies, maybe some small animals like a rabbit and her babies.


----------



## sherylb

I will help you look. Putting off housework b/c I don't have the energy today.


----------



## sherylb

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Little-Bedding-by-NoJo-Sunny-Daze-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/15127140 Butterflies -- you can always add more green 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sophia-s-Garden-10-Piece-Nursery-in-a-Bag-Set/10983313 Dragonflies

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lady-Bug-Lucy-10-Piece-Nursery-in-a-Bag-Set/14253063 Lady bugs
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lil-Kids-L-is-for-Ladybug-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/8587260 Different Lady bugs

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bedtime-Originals-Tutti-Frutti-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/14253055 Jungle Animals

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Little-Bedding-by-NoJo-Garden-Friends-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/14939151 Garden Friends

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Child-of-Mine-4pc-Crib-Bedding-Set-Celia/16517852 Flowers

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Little-Bedding-by-NoJo-In-My-Garden-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/10878981 Flowers/Garden


----------



## sherylb

Ok, TL those are the ones I found on the Wal-Mart Site. Lots of options for your colors!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Little-Bedding-by-NoJo-Dreamland-Teddy-10-Piece-Crib-Set/10930426

This is ours for green and brown. Hubby is building me the two wall shelfs and the little table is already built just needs to be stained.


----------



## tl682

Thank you, Sheryl!! I will look at those!!


----------



## Heather9603

Since were on the subject of baby themes, what can you girls think of for a boys theme?

My dad being all impatient is curious what I would want as a mural. I said a butterfly garden for a girl, but I don't know about a boy?

I don't like cartoons or cartoonish looking animals. I like nature ideas as well for a boy. But everything that pops in my head is all girly! I told my dad I'm going to end up with all boys because I like the girl things so much lol.


----------



## sherylb

Do you have any set colors in mind?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Parent-s-Choice-Let-s-Go-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/11003245 Cars/Transportation

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pam-Grace-Creations-10-Piece-Nursery-in-a-Bag-Set-Sky-Blue/14504417 Stars not cartoonish

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bedtime-Originals-Champ-Snoopy-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/5064455 Sports/Snoopy

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Simply-Baby-Metro-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set-Blue/14147234 Bubbles

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pam-Grace-Creations-Team-Sports-10-Piece-Nursery-in-a-Bag-Set/14897461 Sports

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Zoom-Cars-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/15604055 Racecars super cute!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bedtime-Originals-Hippity-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/13442192 Frogs/Dragonflies/etc.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lil-Kids-Pond-Pals-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/14957092 Pond pals bright colors

https://www.walmart.com/ip/ABC-123-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/10973059 ABC123


----------



## Heather9603

Blues and browns. Thats my issue. Everything I can think of that would be a nature theme for a boy would be things with greens, browns, etc.

My step mom does very realistic murals. I will see if I can find some pictures of what she does she's amazing!


----------



## Heather9603

Heres her site.

https://glendaswalltowallart.com/glendaswalltowallart/id29.html


----------



## Heather9603

Okay I lied when I said I didn't like cartoonish looking animals, I have never seen this mural before! She just updated her site so this must be a new one. I love it hehe

https://glendaswalltowallart.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/.pond/babyblanket.jpg.w560h420.jpg


And I also like this one. I like the baby tigers. 

https://glendaswalltowallart.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/findthefrog.jpg

https://glendaswalltowallart.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/dailybath.jpg


----------



## sherylb

That seems to be the bulk of the themes.


----------



## sherylb

The tigers are very realistic for a mural. I love the first one. I think if you did that one the wall you could probably get away with very simple color bedding.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah animals are her specialty, especially under water animals or farm animals. 

I like the idea of a jungle theme, especially if there are monkeys. Because any little boy I have will be my little monkey, I already know that will be my nick name hehe.


----------



## Heather9603

Double post


----------



## sherylb

I saw some gorgeous monkey decals on etsy before but then fell in love with the bear bedding and changed my mind.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> The tigers are very realistic for a mural. I love the first one. I think if you did that one the wall you could probably get away with very simple color bedding.

Yeah I like the cutsey one, which I wouldn't mind doing as long as she didn't mind re-doing it to something more "non babyish" for when the kids are older (and when they can choose what they'd like to do too) Which she already told me she'll come and re-do a mural as many times as I'd like because my kids will be her only grand kids so she doesn't mind spoiling them :thumbup: :happydance:

but there isn't much "baby" cutsey stuff that I'm a fan of, I like things to be pretty realistic looking. But I do REALLY like that cutsey jungle mural.


----------



## sherylb

I definately think the nursery should be somewhat on the cutesy side. :( It's weird to think of a nursery having such a realistic mural. But with all that color on the wall you really don't need the comforter to brighten up the room you could just find plain accessories and sheets.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I'd go with plain bedding of colors to match if I did a realistic mural.

But I'm liking the cutsey mural now lol. Which I'm glad because I agree, I felt like the room should be cutsey! But I just didn't like any of it lol.

The only thing i don't like which I would like her to change would be to not make the animals look like they are floating in mid air :haha: Throw some grass in there, maybe some rocks to perch on, etc.


----------



## sherylb

Good idea


----------



## Heather9603

I just hope whatever I do looks alright. most of these people have MASSIVE rooms as she does good work, so she's kind of pricey. So usually only rich people get them.

I know she'll do it for free, if i pay for anything it would just be supplies (but I doubt my dad will let me pay for anything for his grand baby giving to him by his baby girl!, hehe)

But anyway, I just hope that my smaller 10x10 room will look just as good. I wish the rooms were a tad bigger, but I guess they are pretty average. And at least i have two of them! And our room is massive (massive to me anyway) at 18x14. Plus we have a nice sized I believe 10x14 family room between all the bedrooms so there wouldn't be a need to have bulky toys in the rooms. It will be just furniture in there.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> Since were on the subject of baby themes, what can you girls think of for a boys theme?
> 
> My dad being all impatient is curious what I would want as a mural. I said a butterfly garden for a girl, but I don't know about a boy?
> 
> I don't like cartoons or cartoonish looking animals. I like nature ideas as well for a boy. But everything that pops in my head is all girly! I told my dad I'm going to end up with all boys because I like the girl things so much lol.

What about something to do with retro looking planes?


----------



## liz_legend

You know how I've been taking those bump pics in the exact same spot for weeks and weeks?

Well, I have a problem now. We're painting!!!!!
So now that wood panel is gone (to the basement) and the wall is a different color!


----------



## sherylb

LOL, I think it will be ok.


----------



## sherylb

Grrr. After being so proud that I gained the 3 pounds back I have lost 5 more since and am down 15 total. And I am eating. I found 4 new recipes I want to try so I am getting ready to go to the store to get ingredients. I can't decide which lucky recipe I will try tonight. (All from pillsbury.com)

Garlic Roasted Chicken and Potatoes
Baked Chicken and Rice
Grands! Taco Melts
Oven-Baked Chicken Nuggets and French Fries


----------



## tl682

Have the taco melts. I have been in a real Mexican mood lately. Had the best burrito yesterday.


----------



## sherylb

I decided to do the nuggets today b/c I think it will be easy to put in the oven and forget. Have some prep work first though.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, love the Sophia (Dragonflies) room that you sent the most -- So cute!!


----------



## Heather9603

So I just got back from the public pool. Thought it would take my mind off of the whole TTC/lack of period thing...but nope! Too many kids!

But then I met Gary and Leah from Teen Mom and the ADORABLE Ms. Leah just made things worse! Ugh she's even cuter in person!


----------



## sherylb

One of my best friends just found out she is pregnant! Woo hoo! Now just one more friend trying to convince her husband to get her tubal ligation reversed to have #3 and everybody who was trying (except stubborn SIL) is pregnant.


----------



## sherylb

Heather9603 said:


> So I just got back from the public pool. Thought it would take my mind off of the whole TTC/lack of period thing...but nope! Too many kids!
> 
> But then I met Gary and Leah from Teen Mom and the ADORABLE Ms. Leah just made things worse! Ugh she's even cuter in person!

You ran into people from Teen Mom at the pool? Awesome!


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got back from the public pool. Thought it would take my mind off of the whole TTC/lack of period thing...but nope! Too many kids!
> 
> But then I met Gary and Leah from Teen Mom and the ADORABLE Ms. Leah just made things worse! Ugh she's even cuter in person!
> 
> You ran into people from Teen Mom at the pool? Awesome!Click to expand...

Yeah, Gary was there with Leah and a few friends. They wern't filming or anything. I was such a dork and said I watched his show, and then said Hi to Leah who was splashing in the water.


----------



## sherylb

Crazy that you would recognize them like that. You must have watched a lot more of the show than I did.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Crazy that you would recognize them like that. You must have watched a lot more of the show than I did.

I recognized Gary more than anything, he's a pretty recognizable guy! lol.


----------



## Heather9603

Oh I forgot about this mural. She's done a few like this where the animals look like they are coming out of the frame. The kids she's done this for ADORE it as they think that the animals are their friends coming to play :cloud9:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/29911_128041150552527_127873347235974_201839_5321554_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/73537_165155060174469_127873347235974_372631_4928788_n.jpg


----------



## sherylb

That would be good for a small room too.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah thats what I was thinking.

I just wish I could hurry up and be pregnant already. Its depressing when your not only excited, but so is your DH and ALL of your family just want to have a grandkid or neice/nephew :(


----------



## sherylb

Have you looked into a fertility specialist in a few months if you haven't gotten the results you want? My friend conceived her daughter and now her second child with IUIs.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah now that we are approaching that 1 year mark, I'm thinking about it. Dh isn't too keen on it, I think mainly its an embarrassment factor like its HIM maybe.

But then again we did have like 3 months off when his mom first got sick so even though its been 9 cycles, technically like 2 of them we were avoiding.


----------



## Heather9603

I'm a little anxious for my Dr's appointment in the morning. I've been having lots of abdominal discomfort today. Its like I have this weird sharp pains. They kind of feel like gas, but yet I am not gassy and havn't had anything to make me gassy. When I press my whole hand over my stomach and push slightly, it hurts. I've been horribly uncomfortable all day. But its not like period cramps.

I guess I'm just scared. What if I am pregnant and its eptopic or something???


----------



## sherylb

Oh my gosh. I hope it's nothing serious. :(


----------



## Heather9603

Its probably bad gas and I'm being paranoid. But when it shows up with a week late period, I guess I'm a little worried :(


----------



## liz_legend

when's your doctor appt Heather?


----------



## Heather9603

In about an hour. Just my family doctor for now, too long of a wait to get into the obgyn


----------



## Heather9603

Just got back from the Dr's. I won't know anything until tomorrow but he said he'll make mine a "top priority" to call first lol. 

He didn't really say either way, but he is thinking that since I had that one faint 2nd line (even with the other negatives) and the fact that I'm a week late, That we might see something on the blood test. But I'm not holding my breath on that. He said it IS possible for something to be up with my urine and not being able to get a positive, but only the blood test will tell.


----------



## tl682

Heather, let us know!!


----------



## sherylb

We found out Saturday why BIL and SIL are changing adoption agencies. The day before their first interview was scheduled the agency called and said they had received a negative letter about them and would not be able to help them. They couldn't say who or what was said b/c of confidentiality. We can only figure that it is someone my SIL is friends with on Facebook b/c she posted the name of the agency when someone asked. So sad. That agency's fees are more than double a local agency they recently heard about so hopefully this will end up being a good thing. The first agency's fees were 35K.


----------



## Heather9603

Man who would do that!? I wouldn't post that info on facebook from now on. Or that they are even adopting.


----------



## sherylb

It blows our minds that anyone would take it upon themselves to do something like that. And my BIL and SIL are very good parents.


----------



## tl682

Omg, that's crazy!! I can't believe somebody would do that!! I feel so bad for them.

Liz or Sheryl, thoughts about bouncers or swings?? 

Elliot hasn't been on in a while. I wonder what's doing with her.


----------



## sherylb

I have a combo bouncer/swing that a friend gave me.

https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1760955


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Just popping in to say hello.

Sheryl, sorry to hear that about your in-laws. People can be so cruel and stupid sometimes. I hope they can still adopt.

Liz, how are you feeling these days? Have you finished the baby's room?

Heather, I hope you get your BFP really soon. Let us know how the results turn out.

TL, Can we get a bump picture?:winkwink:

AFM, nothing new to tell. I am taking a TTC break until after the summer. But I promise to pop in every now and again and I will be praying for each of you.:flower:


----------



## liz_legend

I registered for this bouncer b/c it got good reviews but I have no personal experience with it (but will in about 3 months since someone bought it from my registry :)) 

Feeling good. Borderline anemic but doc said taking the iron pills should help that. And she said I need to drink more water b/c my bloodwork is coming back as still dehydrated (wooops :))

My fundal height is bang on for the last 2 months (which is sooo cool in my opinion that the size of your stomach when pregnant can exactly correspond to your pregnancy week #)

Oh, and as for the nursery, hubby has been a painting machine the last 3 days and so is in the process of painting the whole house (living/dining room, hallway, master, nursery, guest room) b/c the flooring company is coming on Saturday to refinish our beat-up hardwood floors. I'll post pics once it's all done (probably in a few weeks).
We have NO FURNITURE on the main level right now and are living in the basement :)


----------



## liz_legend

Ready, I think the break is a well deserved one... Please make sure to keep in touch...

I trust you'll still be NTNP though, right?


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I wish I didn't have to wait til tomorrow for my blood results :(

I feel weird though, everytime I lay on my belly I feel like I'm laying on a rock. I doesn't squish down, if that makes sense? lol. I've been going to the chiropractor at least every other day for 2 months now and I have never climbed on his table face down and felt funny. But yesterday I felt it and today I layed down and was like WHOA! I was soooooo incredibly uncomfortable.

So if this isn't pregnancy, it makes me concerned about what it might be.


----------



## liz_legend

One more sleep Heather and it'll all be over :)


----------



## Heather9603

Yes, he said good thing about that I went this morning is I should have my blood work by the morning. I hate feeling hopeful....I think I'll cry with the news either way :(


----------



## liz_legend

are you going in or just calling?


----------



## Heather9603

There going to call me. He said he'd put a note on my chart to call me first. I thought he was joking until I heard him tell the nurse that! He's so nice. I'm glad I found a good family doctor :)


----------



## tl682

Heather, thinking good things for you. Let us know.


----------



## Heather9603

I'm so nervous. I'm prepared for the worst but obviously hoping for the best. I mean how nice would it be to be 5+1 tomorrow? lol.


----------



## liz_legend

it'd be pretty sweet... try to sleep tonight!!! I bet it feels like christmas eve :)


----------



## Heather9603

I don't know what it feels like! lol.


----------



## liz_legend

go to bed! :)


----------



## Heather9603

I took a nap at like 6 pm because I had a raging heading, so I'm not tired yet lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather, thinking of you today. I hope it is all good news.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Ready, I think the break is a well deserved one... Please make sure to keep in touch...
> 
> I trust you'll still be NTNP though, right?

Yes, I don't think I know how to avoid it. LOL


----------



## Heather9603

Negative :cry:


----------



## sherylb

So they don't know what is making you feel so terrible??


----------



## Heather9603

No.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Negative :cry:

:hugs: I hope it all sorts out for you.


----------



## Heather9603

I think I'm going to break from this group for awhile. No offense ladies, as I'm really happy that you got your bfp's and that your pregnancies are progressing well. But its just hard for me right now to see all the baby talk. :cry:


----------



## Anne24

Hello ladies

I am logging in after a long long time, been off radar and sorry for that. It was intentional. I needed to kinda take a break from bnb. Please don't take me otherwise ladies, I am happy for every one who are pregnant but I kept on thinking why not me and I am sorry for that. Well its been 10 cycles for me and nothing, all BFNs. Last week I saw my gynae. She said that since DH had a normal SA test and I ovulate regularly, she wanted to put me on clomid. However I refused to go on clomid since I dont wanna mess my cycles. She also suggested to go for a HSG test but our insurance doesn't cover :( Since we hail from India, so DH and I have decided to move back to our native in another 6 months time, may be earlier than that if not later. At least we can afford the costs there. We want to go for a few cycles of IUI, if nothing then IVF may be.

I am sorry for not having informed you earlier but I really wanted this break. One of my friends got pregnant in the first month of TTC in February. I remember after talking to her over the phone, I cried buckets, cursing myself why cant it be me? But sadly enough in early April she lost the baby. My heart went out to her, some how I felt bad that I had cried so much upon learning about her pregnancy. Its good to know ladies that you all are progressing well with your pregnancies, touch wood, and I feel genuinely happy for all of you.

Its become increasingly difficult for me to live here. All my husband's colleagues and their respective families live in the same apartment complex. Many are expecting babies and we keep on attending baby showers. Its tough for me because I am invariably asked when is my turn, my eyes almost start watering while answering them but why don't people understand that it isn't that easy for all to make babies. I am blessed that I have an extremely supportive husband- a shoulder I can cry on and he has been immensely patient all this while. I know moving back to India won't be easy since I have this extended family who always keep on asking about babies. But my husband did talk with his dad about we not being able to conceive and I did the same with my mom, so hopefully the message must have passed to the extended family by now. I also intend to go back to teaching after returning to India. I couldn't apply for a job here since I never applied for a work permit, thought I would conceive and have a baby:cry: but alas it was not to be. We are probably going through one of the toughest phases of our marriage but we try to be happy- at least my husband tries to make me happy. 

Liz, TL

Congratulations on finding that its a baby girl for both. All this while that I was off radar I so much wanted to know about the sex and am so happy now since I remember both especially Liz wanting to have a girl. Now we are waiting on Sheryl to know about the sex of the baby.

Elliot

How are you doing? You must be counting days now.

Ready, Sheryl

How have you been doing honey? Sorry I haven't been able to read much.

Heather

I understand what you must be going through sweetie:hugs: but we will be blessed soon hopefully.

Its amazing how we haven't met each other and yet how much I missed you all this while. I am once again sorry for not being in touch but I hope you will understand ladies. I may not be frequent here but I shall keep in touch.


----------



## Heather9603

Hi Anne. I'm sorry your having a hard time too. It really sucks.

If you ovulate regularly, why would the Dr want to put you on clomid? That doesn't even make sense?


----------



## Anne24

Yeah thats what I told her as well that it really doesn't make sense when my cycles are like clockwork and I know I ovulate pretty regularly. She told that somehow it has been seen people normally conceive within 3 months of taking clomid for no apparent reason. However I refused to do so and am happy I took this decision. Heather I don't know why your af is late if your tests are negative. In my last cycle I was 7 days late for my af for the first time in my life and was so so hopeful but af did arrive. I also had this uncomfortable feeling and very sore and painful bbs. Hope things sort out soon for you honey.


----------



## sherylb

Welcome back Anne. We are hoping to find out the sex of our baby early next month after DH finishes his rough semester of summer school.


----------



## elliot

Hi Anne, so glad to hear that you are taking the steps you need to in order to take care of yourself. I have been thinking about you a lot in the last couple of weeks, and wanted to pass on that I met another couple over the weekend who tried for 4 years, then, just when they were ready to start fertility treatments they fell PG. I know we've all heard those stories, but I'd never met anyone in real life before who'd had that happen and I found it heartening. 

I totally understand that this BNB thing is difficult. We all bond when we're all struggling with the same issue--TTC--but our journeys can't stay the same forever, and we wind up needing different supports. I hope you're finding the ones that feel best for you.

Not sure if you'll check in again and get this message, but if you do, know that I'm hoping and wishing all the best for you. I hope that your journey finds you with a little one in your arms one way or another, no matter the challenges it takes to get there. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Anne24

Thanks a lot Elliot. Your words are always so compassionate and they mean a lot to me. Thank you very much:flower:


----------



## liz_legend

Anne, I'm so sorry....

I hope things get figured out for you....

If it helps, we can try talking less about the babies!


----------



## Heather9603

Think I might give soy 1 more shot. I started spotting last night and its picked up a bit, will most likely start full force in the morning (Yay, and I have a wedding to go to!) But I had lots of EWCM that lasted 4 days on cd 26-30, but I was not home because I was visiting my sister, so I missed my chances.

BUT, I am going to be out of town AGAIN during what would normally be my fertile window (cd 13-17) I'm leaving to visit my BFF on CD 11 and coming back CD 17. So since Soy seemed to delay my cycle a bit, I think I might give it a shot again so that I will hopefully Ov on cd 20 or 21 (basing on it taking 15 days after stopping soy til I ov) So I will start it tomorrow, CD 1.

I guess we shall see. I really don't want to miss out on June because I'll be out of town.


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne, I'm so sorry....
> 
> I hope things get figured out for you....
> 
> If it helps, we can try talking less about the babies!

Hi Liz

How you doing honey? Its sweet of you to offer me the option of not talking about babies but that is absolutely fine with me Liz. Why wouldn't a would-be-mom not engage in baby talks? I would have probably done the same thing had I been in your place as well honey. I always have the option of not reading it, if it makes me feel any better:winkwink: But I guess I am fine now. DH and I try to make the most of weekends and holidays and not think about TTC. We go for such frequent holidays now that I realise once we have a baby we won't have this luxury.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I realized this week that I won't be able to have any fun this summer essentially. I love going to Six Flags Fiesta Texas during the summer but I wouldn't be able to ride the roller coasters or probably anything else. So I hope you enjoy your holidays for all of us who can't. :(


----------



## tl682

Anne, honey. I have missed you. I have thought about you so many times. I'm so sorry that things haven't worked out yet for you. I just know that you will make an amazing mom when it does happen. Remember that many couples dont conceive in the first year... IT WILL HAPPEN, HONEY. I think that you should continue to take vacations -- They are great ways to relax. Thinking about you.


----------



## sherylb

TL -- how come I just stumbled on a thread about your MIL hiring a nanny for the first week the baby is home?? Why didn't you share that here??


Post link so Liz and whoever else can comment:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/642428-not-sure-do-dh-issue.html


----------



## tl682

I know, I meant to post that on this, too!! So, I talked to DH about it last night. He says he disagrees, but if that's what I want, then we can say no to the offer. I know that he just wants it though because he thinks that anything his mom and sister say or do is gold... When will DH learn??


----------



## sherylb

You are going to have to work on getting them to switch that attitude from them to you I suppose. Glad he is seeing things your way now since it really should all be about what you want.


----------



## tl682

That's right, I totally agree. I'm the new mom, not them.


----------



## sherylb

Not sure the last page of people are reading your part about your mom being there. I am sure she will end up being there to help you just like mine.


----------



## tl682

Right, my mom said that she can be there for anything I need. That's what I want. Not some stranger being there.


----------



## tl682

So, we're trying to keep the name a surprise (either Amy Olivia or Amy Elyse), and I told that to his sister, and yet she keeps trying to find out what it is, and she keeps suggesting names to us, which is so annoying. She just tries to stick her face into everything we do. I dont take that crap from anybody, and she will just have to learn that about me over time!!


----------



## sherylb

This sister isn't the same one that is supporting the nanny idea though right? I love that we know something your family doesn't. :-D


----------



## tl682

It's the same one. She's overbearing all the time. I know, I get to tell my bnb girls everything :)


----------



## sherylb

Yeah I love having a place to vent. I have issues with TMI when I am talking to family apparently.


----------



## Heather9603

So I went and saw my friend and her new baby today. He was born Friday morning. He was 3 weeks early, had some fluid on his lungs, and was jaundiced. But he came home today. I was going to go to the hospital but then she said they were going home, so she invited me to the house. I felt bad as I got there like ten minutes after they got home, but I ended up helping her with some stuff.

Her dogs have been cooped up besides getting let out to potty a few times a day (she has a bulldog mix and a german shepherd) so they were REALLY hyper and excited. So I ended up taking them for a nice long walk and wore them out, which was really helpful to her.

And then I spent an hour just holding him while she told me about the birth and I told her about the wedding of our good friends that she missed since Mr. Logan decided to show up early :)

I'm just glad I can at least still be happy for others even if I'm sad for myself. Its pretty hard to do, but I know I can't avoid everyone with babies. I'd have no friends! lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Anne, I hope you get your BFP before you leave and have to stay here with us. :flower:

TL, I don't blame you I would not want a stranger in my home either. I know she is trying to be nice but gosh buy the bed not a stranger.:growlmad:

Sheryl, I cannot believe it is 17 weeks for you already. 


AFM, I went to my ob/gyn on yesterday and asked for clomid. :blush: She gave me the run down (pros/cons) of it. I decided to give it a go. She gave me some very detail instruction which I have put in my journal. I will let you all know how it goes next cycle. Take good care.


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> I'm just glad I can at least still be happy for others even if I'm sad for myself. Its pretty hard to do, but I know I can't avoid everyone with babies. I'd have no friends! lol.

I think it takes a big person to be able to do that. Your forever baby will come and everyone you showed exictement, love and joy for will show it to you times 10. :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Heather you are an AMAZING friend for all you do!


----------



## Heather9603

Thanks. I am a big giver, I love to help people. And I know that just walking the dogs was a huge help! She wanted them wore out before she would let them around the baby (well not like playing with the baby, just walking around the house while she was holding him) They did pretty good, showed interest, wern't afraid of his cries, etc.

I also got her ANOTHER gift! haha. I just asked her what she needed. She JUST had her last shower Last saturday and then he showed up 6 days later! So they still were missing stuff thinking they had one more month to prepare, and the house was so unorganized. Gifts everywhere lol.

But she was really needing a to-go changing pad so I picked her one up.


----------



## sherylb

I don't have the energy to do the dishes but I sure have energy to make desserts! Just finished this pie and posted my modified recipe on FB so I won't lose it.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/sheryl-behr/no-bake-peanut-butter-pie/10150207308277029


----------



## tl682

Wow, Sheryl, your husband must love coming home to you. I think I need to get more creative with my cooking!!


----------



## sherylb

I put the link to the original recipe in my note. I just modified it for the first comment b/c it sounded good. We just finished dinner so I haven't tried it yet.

And my husband is not a sweets person so it's not as fun as it would be.


----------



## sherylb

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATHER!!! :hugs: 
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Heather9603

Lol thanks. the big 26! Boo! lol.


----------



## sherylb

Oooohhh pie! It was a-may-zing!! And sooo easy!


----------



## liz_legend

Anne24 said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Anne, I'm so sorry....
> 
> I hope things get figured out for you....
> 
> If it helps, we can try talking less about the babies!
> 
> Hi Liz
> 
> How you doing honey? Its sweet of you to offer me the option of not talking about babies but that is absolutely fine with me Liz. Why wouldn't a would-be-mom not engage in baby talks? I would have probably done the same thing had I been in your place as well honey. I always have the option of not reading it, if it makes me feel any better:winkwink: But I guess I am fine now. DH and I try to make the most of weekends and holidays and not think about TTC. We go for such frequent holidays now that I realise once we have a baby we won't have this luxury.Click to expand...

That's a great idea, Anne :hugs:What kind of trips have you gone on so far??


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> TL -- how come I just stumbled on a thread about your MIL hiring a nanny for the first week the baby is home?? Why didn't you share that here??
> 
> 
> Post link so Liz and whoever else can comment:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/642428-not-sure-do-dh-issue.html

I just posted in the thread :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> So, we're trying to keep the name a surprise (either Amy Olivia or Amy Elyse), and I told that to his sister, and yet she keeps trying to find out what it is, and she keeps suggesting names to us, which is so annoying. She just tries to stick her face into everything we do. I dont take that crap from anybody, and she will just have to learn that about me over time!!

We've got 2 names we like but the family doesn't know that...
We just keep maintaining that we haven't come up with a name yet and they've managed to leave us alone.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> TL, I don't blame you I would not want a stranger in my home either. I know she is trying to be nice *but gosh buy the bed not a stranger*.:growlmad:

:haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Anne24

liz_legend said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Anne, I'm so sorry....
> 
> I hope things get figured out for you....
> 
> If it helps, we can try talking less about the babies!
> 
> Hi Liz
> 
> How you doing honey? Its sweet of you to offer me the option of not talking about babies but that is absolutely fine with me Liz. Why wouldn't a would-be-mom not engage in baby talks? I would have probably done the same thing had I been in your place as well honey. I always have the option of not reading it, if it makes me feel any better:winkwink: But I guess I am fine now. DH and I try to make the most of weekends and holidays and not think about TTC. We go for such frequent holidays now that I realise once we have a baby we won't have this luxury.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great idea, Anne :hugs:What kind of trips have you gone on so far??Click to expand...

Starting from July'10, we have been to Niagara Falls, NYC, Starved Rock State Park twice, Chicago, Vegas, GC, LA, and in May this year went to Holland, Michigan to enjoy the tulip festival :) We also wanted to go the Rocky Mountain National Park but of late we have had expenditure for the car, so at the moment no holidays :( I wanted to post a few pics of the tulip festival but I don't know how to do it :haha::wacko:


----------



## Anne24

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Anne, I hope you get your BFP before you leave and have to stay here with us. :flower:
> 
> TL, I don't blame you I would not want a stranger in my home either. I know she is trying to be nice but gosh buy the bed not a stranger.:growlmad:
> 
> Sheryl, I cannot believe it is 17 weeks for you already.
> 
> 
> AFM, I went to my ob/gyn on yesterday and asked for clomid. :blush: She gave me the run down (pros/cons) of it. I decided to give it a go. She gave me some very detail instruction which I have put in my journal. I will let you all know how it goes next cycle. Take good care.

Thanks Ready

Hope you are doing well and clomid works for you. My doctor also suggested clomid but I am apprehensive. Even if I go back to my native, I still would be in touch with you all. I already feel emotionally attached to all of you here even though we have never met.


----------



## Anne24

Heather9603 said:


> So I went and saw my friend and her new baby today. He was born Friday morning. He was 3 weeks early, had some fluid on his lungs, and was jaundiced. But he came home today. I was going to go to the hospital but then she said they were going home, so she invited me to the house. I felt bad as I got there like ten minutes after they got home, but I ended up helping her with some stuff.
> 
> Her dogs have been cooped up besides getting let out to potty a few times a day (she has a bulldog mix and a german shepherd) so they were REALLY hyper and excited. So I ended up taking them for a nice long walk and wore them out, which was really helpful to her.
> 
> And then I spent an hour just holding him while she told me about the birth and I told her about the wedding of our good friends that she missed since Mr. Logan decided to show up early :)
> 
> I'm just glad I can at least still be happy for others even if I'm sad for myself. Its pretty hard to do, but I know I can't avoid everyone with babies. I'd have no friends! lol.

Heather You are such a wonderful person. You are a sweetheart.


----------



## liz_legend

Holy crap!
I wish I could travel to all those places!
Only places from your list I've been to is Niagara Falls & NYC.


----------



## liz_legend

Heather, I think walking the dogs was the nicest thing you could do. Brava!


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> Heather, I think walking the dogs was the nicest thing you could do. Brava!

Thanks. I have a bunch of ripe fruit I need to use to bake breads, so I think I'm going to make some banana bread and blueberry bread to bring to her too. And maybe make some of my home made chicken and noodles for a good meal. Super easy if its already made, just nuke it for a few minutes with a little water over it and its ready to go :thumbup: Plus its an all in one meal.


----------



## Heather9603

PLUS, she isn't very close to her mom (emotionally and physically) All her family is about two hours away, and then all of her hubby's family is in Arizona (with the exception of a few cousins about 45 minutes north)

I just feel bad for her because if it wasn't for friends, she'd be all alone. And I know she's nervous and stressed because any normal girl would call up their mom for help and questions, and she just doesn't have that :nope:


----------



## sherylb

Well that's great that you are able to be there to help her out as she learns the ropes of a newborn.


----------



## sherylb

Not sure if this link will work:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.530834577273.2022175.118200218&l=8a4f2c0afc

I took a new picture today and it doesn't really look like I have changed at all in the past 2 weeks. My friend Cherryness has hers posted for comparison and her 19 and 22 are like night and day. Can't wait to see the pop.


----------



## liz_legend

I think you'll pop in the next week or 2


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Not sure if this link will work:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.530834577273.2022175.118200218&l=8a4f2c0afc
> 
> I took a new picture today and it doesn't really look like I have changed at all in the past 2 weeks. My friend Cherryness has hers posted for comparison and her 19 and 22 are like night and day. Can't wait to see the pop.

I can totally see a difference. I think it a very nice bump.


----------



## tl682

Liz, I first read your post as "poop," not "pop..." It was funnier at least that way!!


----------



## liz_legend

hahahahaha


----------



## sherylb

I believe I am feeling the top of my uterus just above my belly button. From what I have read other organs are squishy and the uterus is firm. I can feel several inches below my belly button all the way up to just above and then I can feel the end.  I also felt the baby give me a double kick and then another double kick about a minute later while laying on the couch. Such a good day.


----------



## liz_legend

the kicks get better too :)
wait til your WHOLE belly moves!


----------



## sherylb

I hope that's a sign that I will be huge for the wedding. My friend probably won't see me again for a long time after. She lives out of town.


----------



## tl682

Omg, the kicks are the best!! I think that's been the best thing about being pregnant.


----------



## Heather9603

Wth? Having GLOBS of EWCM today!? And I don't mean just little traces here and there, or maybe what can be sort of confused with semen. But full on GLOBS! I know the Soy threw me off last cycle, but it looks like I might be early Ovin'g this cycle! I even have the cramps to go with it! We did have sex last night. We have family in town right now but they will be at the rehab hospital tomorrow so I'm sure we will squeeze in a session and then they leave Sunday so we can have sex Sunday night, Monday and MAYBE on Tuesday if DH gets home from work in time (He gets off at 2 and I leave for the airport at 4)

If I am early Oving, I am NOT complaining because this is perfect! My normal fertile time was going to be the time I was gone (Cd 11-17 is when I'm gone).

Ugh I really hope I see a temp spike in the next few days.


----------



## sherylb

Thank goodness for charting eh?

What do you ladies usually do with your 2 families for holidays like Father's Day? This is our first married Father's Day and mom is trying to guilt trip me into skipping the lunch we have had planned with DH's family for 2 weeks to go to church with them an hour and a half away. I told her no and texted her that DH and I discussed and I need to be there for both families.


----------



## sherylb

Liz how did you get to be 30 weeks already?? I need some advice. My family is planning a weekend get together for Labor Day weekend and I will be 29 weeks then. They are looking at renting a house that sleeps 10 or 11 when we expect to have 18 people and my grandparents being super bright said that the kids would love to sleep on air mattresses instead of paying more to have extra beds. If I count my grandparents, parents and uncles and aunts that is already 9. I really really don't think I want to go on this trip if I am going to be forced to sleep on an air mattress because there is no way I will be comfortable with a big fat belly. Since you were at that point last week I think you would be able to predict how I will be feeling. What do you think?


----------



## Heather9603

Even though I have never been that big and pregnant, but I know how uncomfortable air mattresses are already. SO being big and pregnant would make them way worse I can imagine.

I'd just speak to your grand parents and ask if you can make sure to have one of the beds, as you will be big and pregnant then. Just say things like "I really don't want special treatment just because I'm pregnant, but if I don't get good sleep, I won't be able to enjoy the family time".


----------



## sherylb

I did that shortly after posting. It shouldn't be a problem. It would have been a nightmare otherwise. I haven't gotten to where I have problems sleeping yet but I bet by then I will.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah probably so! I'd be sure to pack lots and lots of your own pillows in case the place only has like 1 per person. I always do anyway, I like my own pillows lol.


----------



## sherylb

I always take my memory foam pillow. Do you think the baby can tell when I am out in the heat? I was sitting on my in-laws porch for a few minutes (waiting on the dog) and felt the baby kick. I decided it wanted me to go inside.


----------



## sherylb

I am tickled to pieces!! I just found the travel system that I want in my colors on craigslist for $50. The one that I wanted that was similar but a bit off on the colors is 280 at babiesrus.


----------



## Heather9603

So I thought it seemed weird to be going through ov stuff starting on cd 7 (which is now 9) but when I think of it, had my period shown up on time, I'd be ovulating (cuz I'd be around cd 18) but I would have thought a late period would mean just that, a late period on next cycle starts over. But maybe it's just my body prodicing it's lh on schedule despite when af was here? Hope it means good things for me and it's perfect if I am oving before going out of town. 

Had a major temp dip on cd 8 despite waking up hot because our power was out so no ac had been running for a few hours. It's cd 9 but I havnt gone to bed yet. Guess only time will tell!


----------



## sherylb

That is an interesting way to think about it. Hoping you are on schedule. 

Today is going to be crazy. We are going to pick up the travel system at 12, lunch with FIL at 12:30, going to see SIL's new furniture and then need to be home by 3 so DH can continue studying and I will get on the road to my parents'. Then DH's group doesn't work to meet on their presentation tomorrow until 8 pm because everyone is so busy today. So it looks like it will be a late night.

It sounds like we have a good job lead but if it works out it will make me a part-time single parent. DH's friend works for this company and he said his boss is going to be hiring 4 people in the near future. They don't try to recruit and only hire on employee recommendations so he probably won't have a problem getting hired. Anyway, the single parent part is that it's shiftwork so for several days at a time (sounds like 3-4) he will work 12 hour shifts and then have several days off. He is going to try to contact the guy next week to determine if he will be hiring during his July class before we pay his tuition.


----------



## Heather9603

Would he be out of town for 3-4 days or just work 12 hour shifts?


----------



## sherylb

Just 12 hour shifts. It would be an easy job and good pay though.


----------



## Heather9603

Sounds like a good job. Would it enable you to be a stay at home mom?


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Liz how did you get to be 30 weeks already?? I need some advice. My family is planning a weekend get together for Labor Day weekend and I will be 29 weeks then. They are looking at renting a house that sleeps 10 or 11 when we expect to have 18 people and my grandparents being super bright said that the kids would love to sleep on air mattresses instead of paying more to have extra beds. If I count my grandparents, parents and uncles and aunts that is already 9. I really really don't think I want to go on this trip if I am going to be forced to sleep on an air mattress because there is no way I will be comfortable with a big fat belly. Since you were at that point last week I think you would be able to predict how I will be feeling. What do you think?

Under no circumstances should you go if you are asked to sleep on an air mattress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: 
Your back will be in knots as it is when you sleep on a good mattress. 

I would bring it up with family and if they can't accomodate you in an actual bed, forget it.

I'm actually going to get my 1st prenatal massage at our hospital tomorrow b/c of the knots in my back that have been causing me annoyance all week. :growlmad: I was also contemplating changing the shower setting this morning to be the super strong pulsating kind but thought i'd better wait til tomorrow to see if the massage helps.

But seriously, do not sleep anywhere but a bed!


----------



## sherylb

My showerhead kills my baby feeders right now so I can't imagine wanting a stronger head. :( 

The plan has always been for me to be a sahm. Daycare is too expensive and in my profession you are expected to work 7 days a week Jan-April 15th.


----------



## sherylb

I know that Heather is traveling today but I just wanted to say that I am proof reading my husbands resume as he has modified it for a specific type of job and it's nerve wracking.


----------



## Heather9603

Traveling but also stuck at the airport due to weather delays. (Which I'm sure you have read about on FB Sheryl) Ugh its so annoying, but more annoying is the people who are complaining as if its the airlines fault. Uhm NO you dumb B, its the weathers fault. Our city or airline has NOTHING to do with the delays!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah you definitely need earphones.


----------



## Heather9603

Finally made it, but now I'm up at 2 am trying to wind down. Long long delay. Thank god my connecting flight was delayed too so I didn't miss it. That would have sucked!


----------



## liz_legend

hello everyone!!!!!!!!!!

Renovations are moving along at home so I hope to be able to get "completed!" photographs by Friday July 1!


----------



## sherylb

Great news Liz! I have 13 days till my sonogram!! The doctor's office called this morning to reschedule my appointment for next week so I asked her if he had any problem signing off on patients volunteering for the sonography program and she said nope.


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh I feel so bad for my friend. Her hubby came home to us PLASTERED and he's super pissed. Mad that he can't go out after work for a few beers but its okay for her to get drunk bla bla bla. But I'm sorry, drinking at home and getting drunk is WAY better than drinking with random co-workers that you don't know well and then DRIVING home! Seriously dude. I like her husband but man he is SO twisted on somethings! She wanted to drink with her BFF that she only see's like 3 x's a year. Get over it dude.

And yes I am drunk bnbing lol. But hey I'm not preggo's yet, might as well enjoy it while I can, right? haha


----------



## sherylb

Enjoy it while you can. I never really drank but every time I see something interesting I get a little sad that I can't have it.


----------



## tl682

Hi, everybody. What's doing??


----------



## sherylb

I am researching protein bars as a meal replacement. Food and I are not on good terms right now.


----------



## sherylb

Happy V-day TL!


----------



## tl682

Thank you!! I feel so good about having made it this far!! 16 weeks to go... Hopefully, only 15 weeks...


----------



## sherylb

Yep. I told my mom the doctor said to expect the baby at 39 weeks and she just looked at me like I was crazy. I suppose inducing wasn't very common 25 and 16 years ago.


----------



## tl682

Have you been feeling your baby kick a lot??


----------



## tl682

Sheryl and Liz, can you please post your registries again?? I need some suggestions...


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I feel the baby quite often. Here is my registry link. If there is something not on it I probably already have it but I will be happy to show you anything you want.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/baby/3P2FYYJ3C9N77


----------



## tl682

Love the registry. I read that that highchair is good. I'm thinking about getting the same one. What are you planning to do when you take the baby to somebody's place for the night??


----------



## tl682

How many bibs will we need??


----------



## sherylb

We rarely go to people's houses overnight but my MIL is planning to get a used pack and play for her house a mile away. I do have a sleep rocker for the first few months if we go somewhere for longer than I would like to keep him/her in a carrier.


----------



## sherylb

I have one friend that has at least 25 and she says she is constantly washing them b/c they are cloth. I want to get plastic ones. Not sure what the ones I have on my registry are.


----------



## tl682

I think the ones you have on there are cloth. I think I saw them in the store.


----------



## tl682

What about burpy cloths??


----------



## sherylb

Burp cloths are the rag you put on your shoulder while you are burping the baby. Super useful for drool and spitups. Very expensive though for what they do. I have read that you can get a pack of cloth diapers and use the for cheaper.


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Burp cloths are the rag you put on your shoulder while you are burping the baby. Super useful for drool and spitups. Very expensive though for what they do. I have read that you can get a pack of cloth diapers and use the for cheaper.

That is exactly what I used with my kids.


----------



## Heather9603

Is it bad that instead of buying the coach purse I wanted, I was tempted to get the diaper bag? Lol. I told my friend that she can feel free to make this a baby gift one day ;)


----------



## sherylb

There is constantly someone selling a coach diaper bag on craigslist in our area. Very $$$ when you consider everything else you are going to buy that you have to have.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah this was at the coach outlet so it actually wasnt too bad. Plus it has a lifetime guarantee so if it breaks they fix it or replace it for free.


----------



## sherylb

I am :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: right now. My plan was for my brother, cousin and I to paint the nursery tomorrow while DH worked on his school work. He came home earlier than I expected from school today and helped my brother and I so it is finished. So tomorrow we will take off all the tape/etc. and I can start setting out the baby's room. I bet I can even put the crib together with my brother's help and knowledge. I can't follow directions to save my life sometimes.


----------



## sherylb

Liz have you put your crib together yet? I love love love it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## liz_legend

crib not put together yet... Hopefully will be doing that sometime between Wed - Sat.

We're moving all our furniture in from the pod back into the house on Tuesday this week!
The house isn't 100% ready but we're running out of time. Our master bedroom is 90% done with only the closet doors & inside needing to be painted (sans furniture & curtains like I mentioned).

Nursery is 70% ready minus some missing floor & window molding (and of course the fact that the room is also empty and curtainless).

Living/Dining room is also 70% done (missing some floor molding & curtains, & all furniture).

But at least we're making progress!


----------



## sherylb

I got these blackout curtains for really cheap at Wal-Mart. I will have to report back my review on them. Saved $$ off anything on Amazon and they have good reviews. I got the shortest ones in Latte.


----------



## sherylb

Curtains are great. Hubby may have fixed the middle after I took a picture. Nursery picture album is linked in my signature. :cloud9:

You can see that I have the travel system all umbrella-ed up. I told Mark I planned to do that when I went shopping so people won't be touching and kissing the baby.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Liz, can't wait to see the pictures. How are you feeling?

Sheryl, your nursery looks great. Love the table, very nice. I actually saw a lady at walmart before that had a sign on her daughters carrier that said, *"Please do not touch the baby!" *


----------



## sherylb

I may still do that but I love the umbrellas on my travel system. And strangers don't listen anyway.


----------



## tl682

Our crib is coming on Friday!! Can't wait.

My baby shower is set for August 20th!!

Where is Elliot?? She's delivering soon...


----------



## liz_legend

I cannot believe ur nursery is pretty much done! Soooo jealous! I have 9 weeks to go and still have a drop cloth protecting the floor from all the painting & reno & molding/trimm work going on in the room!!

I wanna be done! 6 days til our shower/cookout party so we will have to be done soon!
I want to sleep in our own bedroom again and have furniture in the house!! Agh


----------



## sherylb

I got FIL to hang the pictures from our wedding that have been sitting on the floor since at least October. We also hung 2 of our engagement pictures in the baby's room. :cloud9: It does feel great to have the nursery so far along but my shower won't be until September so it's a hurry up and wait gratification.


----------



## Heather9603

Sheryl what day is your gender scan?


----------



## sherylb

The 5th. Tuesday.


----------



## Heather9603

Ooo, a week from tomorrow, awesome!

I think your having a boy. No idea why. Just have a feeling lol.


----------



## sherylb

I really have no idea. My intuition that it's a girl has gone away. I think I will be perfectly happy either way even though I am itching to get some rufflebutt pants for baby.  I'm pretty sure if it's a boy we will be set on clothes permanently between my friend and cousin having 3 boys total.


----------



## tl682

I think you are having a girl.


----------



## tl682

Is anybody else getting stretch marks?? I have them now all over my boobs... So unsightly. Do these go away after the birth??


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> Is anybody else getting stretch marks?? I have them now all over my boobs... So unsightly. Do these go away after the birth??

Umm, sorry not really. I have heard that bio-oil or pure cocoa butter (the real stuff) helps make them less noticeable.


----------



## Heather9603

And keep your skin hydrated. Granted it won't reverse what's there but it will help prevent new ones. 

If it makes you feel better, I had horrid stretch marks on my boobs when I went up in cup sizes multiple times. And you barely notice them. Once they turn white and as long as your breasts are still pale, they tend to blend. (granted this is assuming you are pasty white like me) :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Is anybody else getting stretch marks?? I have them now all over my boobs... So unsightly. Do these go away after the birth??

I did :wacko:

Then at 29-30 weeks, they started on my belly. Way down low though (like right above bikini line)


----------



## liz_legend

I believe someone asked for our registry links:
Target
Babies R Us


----------



## sherylb

Wow, Liz you have a lot of stuff off your BrUs registry already. How long until your shower?


----------



## tl682

Stretch marks suck!! I will drink more water, though...


----------



## tl682

Can I ask about these breast pumps?? Why are they so pricey?? What's the difference between them??


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Wow, Liz you have a lot of stuff off your BrUs registry already. How long until your shower?


Work shower was last week (got the stroller & tub, boppy, baby monitor etc)
Local friends shower at our house on Sunday (hence the push to get the house renovated)
In-laws out-of-state shower the following weekend


----------



## tl682

Wow, you are having so many showers!!


----------



## sherylb

*relief* I haven't weighed myself in probably 2 weeks b/c I was sad about being -15 overall (125). I have worked my way back to 132 which is only -6 so I think I am doing something right.


----------



## ready4onemore

Liz, you must be very loved. :flower: I normally buy my ladies on my threads a gift for their shower but yours will be a little late. But should come before baby gets here. 

Sheryl, must women lose weight their first trimester so you should be okay. You may gain about 15lbs by the end of your pregnancy. Just continue to eat right and exercise when you can but not hard exercises.:thumbup:

Tl, how are you? Did you share your link to your registary?

Elliot, we are thinking of you.

AFM, I am doing well. I just have a spirit of expectancy and I know it will come to pass. 

TTYL


----------



## tl682

I'm doing well. I actually have already put on 15lbs, and I'm 25 weeks tomorrow!! Is that bad??


----------



## Heather9603

So I'm back from my trip and I must say that I had an AWFUL time!

Not only was the weather drizzly, rainy and cold the time whole....but my friend was in a depressed mood and her and her DH kept fighting the whole time.

We sat around and did pretty much nothing. Which was making me mad because I can sit on my butt at home thank you, lets DO SOMETHING!

Finally on Sunday we had decent weather and I wanted to hit the beach. But her DH kept complaining about what we wanted to do cuz he didn't want to do that, and my friend kept saying how it wasn't beach weather. I finally got mad and said I didn't really care what THEY wanted to do or that it wasn't beach weather because their GUEST lives in a land locked state and wants to go to the beach, so they should be doing what their GUEST wants to do.

So we go to the beach and its foggy, but still warm so I wanted to swim. Which her DH keeps making remarks about how I'm "insane" for wanting to swim and that the water will probably be freezing. (And I don't mean funny friendly making fun of, I mean full on RUDE teasing) So I snapped and said "If I can swim in the pacific in DECEMBER, then I'm sure I can handle the atlantic in JUNE!" And then I got up from my towel and stomped my way to the water. Which sure enough, it wasn't that cold. 

I was so happy to come home, only to be so stressed that I had horrible stomach problems all day yesterday (Sorry for the TMI) And I was in and out of the bathroom all frickin afternoon and evening. RUINING any chance of DH and I to have baby making sex because I hurt so bad.

And I frickin wake up this morning to an elevated temp. I frickin ovulated yesterday and missed my only chance.

I am SO mad that I spent so much money to visit a friend who didn't want to hang out or do anything and then to top it all off I miss my only chance at conceiving, making cycle #10 a big frickin waste of time!

Ugh sorry for the rant but I'm just so pissed. :growlmad::cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> I'm doing well. I actually have already put on 15lbs, and I'm 25 weeks tomorrow!! Is that bad??

Nope not bad at all. Normally you are suppose to gain up to 25-30 pounds. But often women who lose weight gain less because of the lost of weight in the begining. As long as your doc doesn't seem concern you should be good.

There is a lady here at my job that did not want to gain weight because she was afraid of losing her figure.:wacko: How vain is that?!!


----------



## sherylb

Poor Heather. What a waste of a trip. I would have been so aggravated with her DH too.

TL I am sure you are well within a healthy range.


----------



## liz_legend

I've gained a total of 14 lbs to date.
I lost 7 lbs in the 1st tri.


----------



## sherylb

That's not bad at all. I will probably be similar with my initial losses.


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/753E396E49.jpg
Wedding is Saturday and I still don't think I have popped. :(

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.530834577273.2022175.118200218&l=8a4f2c0afc


----------



## Heather9603

Sheryl, today was your gender scan! Do we have results!?

And I think you have popped, just not 20 week pop. You look more like you are 13 or 14. But you have really popped over the last few weeks so I bet you will keep popping!


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, we're waiting for news!!


----------



## Heather9603

She said on facebook she is waiting til Wednesday to post the 21 week update. She better not wait til tomorrow to tell us!!! lol.


----------



## tl682

She had better tell us!!


----------



## sherylb

It says my scan is tomorrow...


----------



## Heather9603

Ohhh! I thought I went back a few pages on here and it said your scan was Tuesday the 5th.

I was wondering why you'd want a day to tell everyone! haha!

I'm still saying boy. I dunno why.


----------



## Heather9603

Off subject but this commercial makes me LOL everytime! Especially the part where she goes "The commercials are so helpful because they use that blue liquid and I'm like, OH! Thats how it works!"

Even my DH laughs. Pad/tampon commercials are so dumb!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRf35wCmzWw


----------



## sherylb

I changed to a different place last Wed so its a day later. just realized i never mentioned it. the free place refused to scan me bc my doctor hasn't seen a scan first. I will have pictures and video tomorrow that the free place couldn't give me so its worth the $100.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, we thought you were holding out on us!! I totally thought today was the day, too. You had better update us asap tomorrow!!

Where is Elliot??


----------



## sherylb

Appointment is not till 430 but I will update for sure.


----------



## Heather9603

Oh yeah, I mean you only get to view your baby for the first time once. It is so worth the money!


----------



## sherylb

Heather if I post on FB before we eat you can come post here. I will at least try to delete the incorrect name on my siggy. I have too many places to post. It's 4:47 am and I am up for the second night in a row. At least tonight I have a good excuse. 

My back pains have gotten worse since they started Saturday. Yesterday DH and I were cleaning and it only took about 15 minutes of cleaning before every step started to hurt. I got DH to rub my back before we went to sleep and there is a very sensitive spot on my backbone several inches above my tailbone. DH instructed me to call the doctor b/c it should not hurt after such a short period of activity. It hurt the worst after I stood for about an hour at the funeral Sunday. I had to take about 6" steps all the way to the car b/c with every step I winced in pain. I have such a fantastic husband. He understands what I am going thru and is very sympathetic. Can't wait to see our little one today! He is worried about me being disappointed if it's a boy but I think I will be so excited to see a happy baby I won't care either way.


----------



## liz_legend

I think you won't care what gender it is too...
I hope you get the backpain figured out...

went to my 32 week appt yesterday - 
total weight gain now is 16 lbs.

7.5 weeks to go. AHHHHHH!!!
We need to get the house slightly more ready. I'll put pics up then :) Crib is built though (my dad did that).

I'm excited to see our house completely done! We went to ikea on Monday and bought a cabinet for our china too & a full size bed frame for the guest room.

So hopefully, in a week, it'll all be done and i'll be able to post pics.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Sheryl, I can hardly wait until your scan. I am sure whatever you have you will be happy. He or she will be spoiled. I really hope you back pain goes away. But it could be getting ready to pop (not your back you belly).:haha: You will wake up in day and be like :shrug: IDK where this came from.

Elliot, thinking of you.

Heather, How are you doing. 

Liz, Yes please post pictures. I plan to mail your gift before I go on vacation at the end of the month.

TL, can we get a belly pic? How are you doing?

AFM, I took clomid this cycle and lets just say I am not sure I am going to next cycle. I didn't have an side effects but I have been getting a smiley face on my OPKs since CD10 and I am on CD16 (I think). But I did read where you can O more than once with clomid. My temps are all of the place so no help really there either.


----------



## liz_legend

Ready, you don't have to send me anything! That so sweet of you to even think that!

As for Clomid, did the doctor say that it takes some time to "stabilize"?

OT: any of you play the app "words with friends"?


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Ready, you don't have to send me anything! That so sweet of you to even think that!
> 
> As for Clomid, did the doctor say that it takes some time to "stabilize"?
> 
> OT: any of you play the app "words with friends"?

No she didn't. I called the nurse yesterday. She got a new nurse and I DO NOT like her. She is so unprofessional and does not call the patients back.


----------



## sherylb

Liz you don't have this back pain? I guess I really need to call the doctor this morning. It's even while I am laying in bed at night now.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Ready, you don't have to send me anything! That so sweet of you to even think that!
> 
> As for Clomid, did the doctor say that it takes some time to "stabilize"?
> 
> OT: any of you play the app "words with friends"?
> 
> No she didn't. I called the nurse yesterday. She got a new nurse and I DO NOT like her. She is so unprofessional and does not call the patients back.Click to expand...

Can you call again and ask to leave a voicemail for the doctor?


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Liz you don't have this back pain? I guess I really need to call the doctor this morning. It's even while I am laying in bed at night now.

No hun.. Not how you are describing it... I have days when it sucks to walk and I feel all arthritic, but that's only like off and on (occasionally) in the last 4 weeks or so... and it isn't all the time. Like right now, I feel totally fine (ie 99%)


----------



## sherylb

Yesterday walking around cleaning for about 15 minutes made it hurt with every step. This is not fun..


----------



## sherylb

I hate being so crazy hormonal. Every time I call the doctor's office for anything I start crying. The nurse is going to call me back.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> I hate being so crazy hormonal. Every time I call the doctor's office for anything I start crying. The nurse is going to call me back.

Don't worry about that :)

I've cried at the hospital twice now :hugs: 1) had a tiff with hubby about something dumb he probably said and so I was tearing up during a whole blood-draw at my 16 week appt. 2) went to the hospital to get a prenatal massage for a knot in my back and hubby was rushing me saying I always make us late blah blah blah and so I walked into my appointment with tears...

Home Depot :cry:, probably around 3 times, all hubby related, unfortunately. They need to realize just how sensitive we are right now... :shrug: He feels really bad when he sees how much I break down from it and he knows it isn't me b/c he's actually the sensitive one between us and I'm the one who is _normally _"dead inside" :wacko:


----------



## sherylb

I haven't shed any hubby related tears. Every time I lose weight or something doesn't feel quite right I cry my pretty eyes out. The doctor office hasn't called back but I think after some research I am going to try to find this locally:

https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=922000113&MasterCategory_Id=MC32

I want the cradle as I know it will help more as my bump grows and not just a band that I may need to upgrade later.


----------



## liz_legend

Ya, I've seen those in the motherhood stores...


----------



## sherylb

Oh my goodness. Instant relief! I got a boppy total body pillow while I was there b/c I haven't slept the past 2 nights after getting up to go to the bathroom around 4.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Oh my goodness. Instant relief! I got a boppy total body pillow while I was there b/c I haven't slept the past 2 nights after getting up to go to the bathroom around 4.

I must not be drinking enough water. I STILL can sleep through the night without having to use the bathroom :)


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Ready, you don't have to send me anything! That so sweet of you to even think that!
> 
> As for Clomid, did the doctor say that it takes some time to "stabilize"?
> 
> OT: any of you play the app "words with friends"?
> 
> No she didn't. I called the nurse yesterday. She got a new nurse and I DO NOT like her. She is so unprofessional and does not call the patients back.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you call again and ask to leave a voicemail for the doctor?Click to expand...

Another nurse called me back and was super nice. I had to go in for a blood draw. I will know something tomorrow.


----------



## Heather9603

Ready: I'm doing good. Laughing because I find myself symptom spotting and then I have to say DOH you dumby, you didn't have sex in your fertile time haha.

Liz: I play words with friends but I play hanging with friends more. I'm sway9603.


----------



## ggibbs

hi everyone!! I have some questions to ask...i hope you can help me answer a few of them...So my first thing is, every morning when i wake up, if i dont eat i get a sick nausiated feeling ( no morning sickness tho) and i will eat the night before hoping in the morning i wont have that feeling but i do. Also, i have NEVER had a migrain in my entire life and a week ago im pretty sure i had my first one that lasted for almost two days. Ever since then i get horrible headaches. I do feel a little bit more tired but not by much. I have had a little bit of cramping and today i had a pain on my left side that hrt for a few minutes then went away. A few nights ago i was with my bf and we went to get some food and i couldnt stand the smell of what he had got and it made me so sick to my stomach i had to hold my nose so i wouldnt have to smell it. But i havent thought anything of it. Also, my body temp has been out of the roof at times. There i times i feel really hot and cant seem to cool down. Im only 20, so i know it cant be hot flashes. Do these sound like pregnancy symptoms or could it be something else? any answeres or suggestions are greatly apperciated! Thanks so much :)


----------



## Heather9603

I know what Sheryl is having.


----------



## tl682

Omg, what's she having??


----------



## tl682

I just found her on facebook, but her profile is private... Are you friends with her??


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I am. she had said I could update cuz shell be out to dinner. 


She's team.....




















PINK!


----------



## tl682

Omg, another girl!! I can't believe it!! I totally thought she was having a boy...

Sheryl, so happy for you!!


----------



## sherylb

Sonogram Pictures!!!

Thank you Heather!


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> Omg, another girl!! I can't believe it!! I totally thought she was having a boy...
> 
> Sheryl, so happy for you!!

Haha I know I thought boy too.


----------



## sherylb

It was quite funny when we were looking at the bits. Everyone else I had with me was saying it's a boy and I very calmly said is it a girl?? And he said yes it's a girl. Thought that was sooo great!


----------



## tl682

That's funny. I wanted a girl so badly, so when we found out it was a girl, I was in complete denial and asked the sonographer if it was a boy... So happy we're having girls!!


----------



## sherylb

I know. I have restrained myself from going to Carter's so far but I have a 20% off coupon that expires Monday and another that expires Wednesday so I will make my way there soon.


----------



## tl682

Liz and Elliot, was there a time when your baby's movement pattern just changed?? I used to get powerful kicks all the time, and then over the last 5 days, she's moving differently -- More rolls, things that feel like waves, more bubbling, and less kicks... It's like a totally different baby. Have you had this?? Sheryl, what are your movements like??


----------



## tl682

What are you planning to get?? As soon as we found out she was a girl, I went out and got some pink things!! I forgot to tell everybody -- Our crib and dresser came last week and look amazing!! I'll post pictures later!!


----------



## sherylb

I feel strong kicks every day but it's a lot more often to just feel Kristin moving around.


----------



## sherylb

I'm not really sure. Probably clothes though. I am actually thinking I should get 3-6 or 6-9 months b/c I am not sure what I will get at the shower.


----------



## tl682

I have some friends who never used anything smaller than 3 months, because their babies were big to start with...


----------



## tl682

My little one used to kick hard, but it's now more just like she's rolling... It's strange. I called the dr, and she said that as long as I feel her every day, then it should be all right... But, I just want to make sure... Do you think I should be concerned at all??


----------



## sherylb

No, I think as long as you feel her every day she's fine. I read that if you don't feel the baby for a full 24 hours to contact the doctor immediately. If you are really concerned go lay down on your belly for a minute. That's all the reassurance I need.

I am so ticked off at youtube right now. After I spent an hour and a half uploading my 20:07 video they instantly deleted it for being more than 15 minutes. They couldn't have just shown the first 15 or given me an error when it started???

You can see in the video that the baby completely changed their head to the opposite side of my belly and rolled over to face my back during the scan and I didn't feel any of it.


----------



## tl682

Who went with you to the scan??


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/2DDB2C5C16.jpeg

They took this pic yesterday. My mom, my cousin (my dad was working), me, dh, FIL and MIL.


----------



## Heather9603

Thats really awesome they did that photo Sheryl!


----------



## sherylb

They do pregnancy photography shoots there so they send you one free pic with your thank you email.  I have the photography shots in a pdf so I can order prints if I want to.


----------



## Heather9603

That's pretty awesome. I mean with everything being digital now, its not like it costs them much of anything to take one photo.


----------



## tl682

That's cute!! Your husband is cute, too!!


----------



## sherylb

It was well worth the $100 when you consider how much I got. I sent home a copy of the heartbeat picture with MIL and mom and then had 7 additional free printouts for me. And they uploaded my DVD to the internet. It's a bugger not everyone can use it so I am uploading from the actual DVD to Youtube 2 minutes at a time. The sonogram was apparently very entertaining.


----------



## Heather9603

So tomorrow I get to go for my violation as my SIL and I call them (Paps) So not looking forward to it, especially being a new Dr. Its like "Hey, nice to meet you....let me go spread eagle for ya!"

But shes an OB too so this could be potentially meeting the Dr who is going to deliver my babies. Very exciting.


----------



## tl682

That's funny. My ob has been wanting to do a pap on me, but I have been refusing it while pregnant. I dont know... There's just something about her scraping at my cervix during this time that I dont feel comfortable about..


----------



## sherylb

I had a pap the week of my first OB visit but it was b/c of my history and I was due for my 3 month checkup. He said I don't have to have another until after the baby is born.

I just got home from Babies R Us. I got my coupon book in the mail today so I had a coupon for 20% off a regular priced item and got a pink crib sheet. I also got 30% off all of the clearance clothes I liked. I am going to have to post a picture of my crazy amount of loot. I saved about $45 and paid $114. Most of the clothes I got were 6-9 and 9-12 because I think most of the people at my shower will eye the itty bitty 0-3 stuff. I stashed my goodies when I walked in the house and haven't told DH about them yet but I'm sure he knows I was clothes shopping.


----------



## Heather9603

So since like all of you are having girls, are you planning on getting some pretty big items unisex? Like the car seat, stroller, etc?

I just can't justify buying all the pink stuff when I know we'll have a 2nd. My chances I'd have a boy as the 2nd and couldn't re use ANY of the stuff I already have lol.

I figure that with unisex items added with the pink accessories, you can make anything pretty girly. I want to get a mahogony crib too because I like those for girl or boys, but for whatever reason I only like white cribs for girls lol.


----------



## sherylb

My travel system and decor are green and brown so they will be unisex. My friend is sewing me a 3'x3' play mat and it will have a cover that can be removed so that will be the primary pink toy. I bought one pink sheet but I have green ones on my registry.


----------



## sherylb

Ok, DH apparently knew I was going shopping but thought I knew not to buy anything. So I guess I am on a buying ban. Which is fine b/c I already got all the stuff I should be getting and more.


----------



## Heather9603

Woke up at 11 dpo to spotting. Rather strange for me? I think I might have ovulated earlier than what FF says. I know temp wise its correct, but CM wise I look more like I ov'ed around CD 15. I'm wondering if my temps were lower because I felt all hot flushed from CD 15 on, but I didn't get a temp spike til CD 17, but I came home on CD 16 and it was much hotter here than it was there.

If thats the case I would be 13 dpo and the spotting would make sense.

Either way, NOT looking forward to the extra cramps a paps will cause. UGH! lol.


----------



## sherylb

Your pappy gives you cramps? I never have any issues like that.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah. Its from when they do the scrapes.

Well everything seems to have checked out okay. But she was asking if I wanted to get a contrast x-ray of my Fallopian tubes to see if I have any blocks. I didn't do it today, but I will probably call back and set that up for when we get back from our Vacation in late July early August. She said is a pretty normal thing to do before TTC.


----------



## sherylb

I would say especially when it's taking longer than anticipated that it couldn't hurt. Is that covered by your insurance?


----------



## sherylb

Heather your temps are really screwy again this month. :(


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Heather your temps are really screwy again this month. :(

Nah not really. I stopped temping once I had confirmed ovulation. They were screwy before ovulation though because I was in a colder climate for a week. It was 60 degrees there and 90 here lol.

And we have really good insurance. If its recommended by a Dr its usually covered.

And I'm not really all that worried yet. I know its normal to take healthy couples a year to a year and a half to conceive. Plus we did take a few months off and we've not been trying very hard at all for the last 3 (besides the one month with soy) So honestly we have only tried for like 5 cycles. This cycle was a bust because I was out of town during ovulation. So I knew I was out this month from the start.


----------



## sherylb

Today is going to be busy. One of my friends invited me to have lunch with her and her daughter around 11:30. Then another friend and I are going fabric shopping for the cover for my playmat that she is making me.


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Liz and Elliot, was there a time when your baby's movement pattern just changed?? I used to get powerful kicks all the time, and then over the last 5 days, she's moving differently -- More rolls, things that feel like waves, more bubbling, and less kicks... It's like a totally different baby. Have you had this?? Sheryl, what are your movements like??

The baby will slowly start running out of room so you really won't feel any kicking as much... but lots more of turns, stretches bumps etc. Totally normal.


----------



## tl682

Is that what happened to you?? It's just that I thought that would happen later, like at 30 weeks or something, not at 26 weeks...


----------



## liz_legend

Heather9603 said:


> So since like all of you are having girls, are you planning on getting some pretty big items unisex? Like the car seat, stroller, etc?
> 
> I just can't justify buying all the pink stuff when I know we'll have a 2nd. My chances I'd have a boy as the 2nd and couldn't re use ANY of the stuff I already have lol.
> 
> I figure that with unisex items added with the pink accessories, you can make anything pretty girly. I want to get a mahogony crib too because I like those for girl or boys, but for whatever reason I only like white cribs for girls lol.

I pretty much went unisex on EVERYTHING we registered for...


----------



## liz_legend

tl682 said:


> Is that what happened to you?? It's just that I thought that would happen later, like at 30 weeks or something, not at 26 weeks...

Ya, around your time, there were less kicks and more "full" movements...
Don't worry so much, TL! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Hmm, Elliot's Last BNB activity: Jun 17th, 2011 08:58 AM


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am pregnant. I have updated my journal with all the good and not so good details. I am not sure how I feel today. But praying for the best.


----------



## Heather9603

Wow congrats ready! Hope that little bean sticks!

Okay dumb question...but when you have an annual exam and they take your urine, they are doing a pregnancy test, right?


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Wow congrats ready! Hope that little bean sticks!
> 
> Okay dumb question...but when you have an annual exam and they take your urine, they are doing a pregnancy test, right?

I believe so.


----------



## sherylb

Congrats Ready! Hope you have a sticky bean there!


----------



## kurly

hi may i join you all please? im 31 married, have 3 girls and ttc number 4 would love to have some people to chat to. ive had 6 mc's and just finished having tests done. and i have got to go on clexane injections, asprin, hormone tables and metiformin witch im on already. as soon as i found out im pregnant. would really like to chat to you all :) xx

Good like to all those that i still ttc :dust:
and Congrates to all that have there :bfp:


----------



## Heather9603

kurly said:


> hi may i join you all please? im 31 married, have 3 girls and ttc number 4 would love to have some people to chat to. ive had 6 mc's and just finished having tests done. and i have got to go on clexane injections, asprin, hormone tables and metiformin witch im on already. as soon as i found out im pregnant. would really like to chat to you all :) xx
> 
> Good like to all those that i still ttc :dust:
> and Congrates to all that have there :bfp:


Sure! For your initiation you just have to tell us a funny story about you and your DH. :)


----------



## liz_legend

Congrats Ready!!! I updated post #1 :)


----------



## liz_legend

Kurly, you need a siggy :)


----------



## tl682

Congrats, Read!! So happy for you!! How are you feeling??


----------



## tl682

Maybe Elliot had her baby??


----------



## sherylb

Perhaps?


----------



## tl682

I'm so mad today. Had this big argument with my brother, the whole family got involved, and it was one big mess. He was so rude, and it was honestly so embarassing in front of dh. I feel like every time my brother and his wife are in town there is some type of drama... Trying to stay calm for the baby, but it's hard today, and I now have to attend some wedding today with dh, my brother, and his wife... My brother and I are not even talking to each other.


----------



## sherylb

We went to a beautiful wedding last night. We didn't know anyone except the bride but ended up sitting with her work friends so still had a ball. Hope you are able to relax and have fun!


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, have I told you that I love the name you picked out?? I think it flows so well.


----------



## sherylb

Thanks! My mom is already calling her Bella so I think her friends will follow suit.


----------



## tl682

Dh and I still haven't totally finalized our name. We had better do it soon!! I think he wants to take one more look at baby names to make sure there's nothing else out there that we should consider!! I want to put her name in big block letters over the crib.


----------



## sherylb

I am still trying to decide if I want to do that or not. I have already found the blocks to match our bedding on Ebay.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542571351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sherylb

It's not very girly though. Maybe I could replace the grey on the front with pink and that would make it better suited for a girl. I would feel silly going totally girly on that when the room is so neutral now.

On the other hand this one is cute! https://cgi.ebay.com/Personalized-C...680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b1115138


----------



## Heather9603

I like the letters, but I'd probably buy the plain ones from a craft store and do it myself.


----------



## sherylb

I don't know that I could make mine as pretty as theirs.


----------



## tl682

I like the 2nd one better.


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody today??


----------



## tl682

So, when is the 2nd trimester officially over??


----------



## sherylb

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...gnancy-trimesters-vary-depending-country.html

27 on BnB or 28 is universal in the U.S. is the start of 3rd.


----------



## sherylb

This name thing is annoying me. My mom is wanting to call her Bella which I am fine with but she wants me to change the name to something like Isabella Kate. I told her no and that I had Kristin in mind way before Isabella. But I have a feeling in my hometown her name will end up being Bella b/c that is what mom calls her.


----------



## tl682

Would you be all right with everybody calling her Bella, or did you want Kristin?? This is why we're not telling anybody in our families our name until the day she comes out.


----------



## sherylb

I am super super torn. I just don't think Bella is an adult name. I think I would be ok changing it to Isabella Kate like mom suggested if I hadn't been stuck on Kristin for so long and hadn't been saying for 5 months that I hope this is my Kristin.


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/F8F6B7A993.jpg 21+4

Yeah, I guess I need to concede that my bump is smaller than some people. The person I am thinking of on my other thread was bigger at 17 weeks than I am now. But it's ok b/c I am still 6 lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight and am finally starting to eat more frequently and always be starving.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Sheryl, I like both names. You body frame is small so your bump fits you well. Maybe the other lady has a bigger frame. Your bump is so cute.

TL, Can we get a bump pic?

Liz, hey.

Elliot, I hope all is well.

Heather, how are you doing?


----------



## liz_legend

Saw my DH's chiropractor for the 1st time yesterday. I've had this pinched nerve on the left shoulder blade area of my upper back for about 5 days now....
He did some electrode stuff to my upper back and took xrays of my neck just to get a look. Will find out what he sees on Thursday.


----------



## Heather9603

I'm fine. On a new cycle. I'm not really bummed out because I knew I was out from the beginning since I was going to be out of town for a week during my fertile time.

But this month I will NOT be away from DH during this time haha. I will be out of town, but DH will be with me lol.

But with all the traveling I don't know if I'll be temping. I might temp just to confirm ovulation (which should happen about 3 or 4 days before we leave for South Carolina) I just don't want to have a thermometer out when I'm staying in a house with my dad, step mom, sister and step brother. Granted we have our own room, but were staying in the same house. Don't really want to explain temping to my dad (He doesn't like anything to do with anything "girly" with his girls. In his mind he just likes to pretend that his little girls DO NOT have sex!) haha.


----------



## liz_legend

Neat website I just came across: https://www.awaybabyessentials.com/

The Medela Pump In Style Adv On The Go Tote and Backpack are $219.95
and include free shipping and free phone support

Sale price ends 7/31


----------



## tl682

Why does everybody love that Medela pump?? Is that the one that everybody should be getting?? Why is that better than any of the others??

So, I know that I should know this... On the changing table topper, there's a strap... What's that supposed to go around?? The changing pad?? If so, how is that comfortable for the baby when she's laying on top??


----------



## sherylb

It holds the baby in place if you need the extra security.


----------



## liz_legend

I've just been told by lots of people that they are the best pump company.

And let me know what you figure out about the changing table... ours is still ON THE FRONT PORCH BEGGING TO BE SANDED AND STAINED AND SEALED!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, our changing table has been cut and has been sitting in the garage for well over a month and a half now.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, it's supposed to go around the actual baby, not the changing pad??


----------



## sherylb

I thought they were usually attached to the changing pad itself. How would the baby fit with a strap across there?

On another note -- Netflix is going up $6 a month starting 9/1 for us for the smallest dvd + streaming plan. Yikes!


----------



## Heather9603

This is what the strap is for....

https://www.mybabydelight.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Summer-Infant-Contoured-Changing-Pad-2.jpg

And yeah I went and looked and saw that my netflix is going up. I don't know if I'll keep the streaming or not. I kept it around at first because we didn't have cable, but now that we have cable I don't know how much I'll actually use it. Might go to two dvd's out at a time w/o streaming.


----------



## sherylb

We just have 1 dvd and didn't use the dvd for the longest time. I want streaming for cartoons for Kristin. I got her bedding on craigslist new today for $35. Mom is mailing me a check to reimburse me. Its pink ballerina bears.


----------



## liz_legend

Can someone please explain to my workplace that having me as the back up while the other two alternate going on vacation during the last 2 weeks of July and all of August is NOT a good idea because my due date doesn't actually mean I can sit cross legged til then nor does it mean that returning to work the DAY BEFORE MY DUE DATE guarantees coverage for the office?!

Oh, and perhaps asking the 33+ weeks pregnant woman to cancel her flex work hours (I work 9.5 hrs for 9 days so that I get the 10th day off for doctor appointments) is not wise at this point in the game. Those days "off" are for appointments that aren't optional you know!!! 
and guess what, they're going to start becoming _WEEKLY APPOINTMENTS_ in about 2.5 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Can someone please explain to my workplace that having me as the back up while the other two alternate going on vacation during the last 2 weeks of July and all of August is NOT a good idea because my due date doesn't actually mean I can sit cross legged til then nor does it mean that returning to work the DAY BEFORE MY DUE DATE guarantees coverage for the office?!
> 
> Oh, and perhaps asking the 33+ weeks pregnant woman to cancel her flex work hours (I work 9.5 hrs for 9 days so that I get the 10th day off for doctor appointments). Those appointments aren't optional you know!!! and guess what, they're going to start becoming WEEKLY APPOINTMENTS LIKE I'VE BEEN SAYING ALL ALONG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do they think you are having a scheduled C-section? That is crazy!! They have had 8 months to figure this out. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Do they think you are having a scheduled C-section? That is crazy!! They have had 8 months to figure this out. I hope it all works out for you.

I think they think that I'll go into labor ON MY DUE DATE and the whole thing will run super smoothly!

These are the same people that put me as the back up for the OTHER PREGNANT WOMAN WHO WAS 4 WEEKS AHEAD OF ME... and guess what happened there. She got preclampsia and was on bedrest for the last 3 months of her pregnancy. She actually got induced yesterday at 37 weeks.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> I think they think that I'll go into labor ON MY DUE DATE and the whole thing will run super smoothly!
> 
> These are the same people that put me as the back up for the OTHER PREGNANT WOMAN WHO WAS 4 WEEKS AHEAD OF ME... and guess what happened there. She got preclampsia and was on bedrest for the last 3 months of her pregnancy. She actually got induced yesterday at 37 weeks.

Yep, they don't sound to smart. You may have to get something written from the doctor for them to understand. You would think they would learn from the other lady that pregnancies do not run smoothly.


----------



## liz_legend

I LOVE that you have a ticker, Ready :)


----------



## sherylb

Liz I feel for your situation. It sucks.


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks Sheryl & Ready.
Just kinda had to vent. I'm not going to let it upset me though... because even if I do go early, umm, having a baby, so tooooo bad for them if it stresses someone out during their scheduled vacation!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## sherylb

I guess they are trying to use their vacation while they can before you go on leave.


----------



## sherylb

I have come across some very useful knowledge and thought I would share. The lady that sold me this bedding said it was new never used. She lied. There were rust stains in the curtain and bed skirt. I just removed those using lime juice and salt instantly. There is also one large urine stain in the sheet that I am treating with hydrogen peroxide right now. I am sure I will need to know about the peroxide trick in the future but the lime juice is a very interesting one to know too. I thought for sure I was going to have to toss the pretty curtains.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> I guess they are trying to use their vacation while they can before you go on leave.

I don't mind that at all. My issue is the temp they got broke her femur so who knows how long she'll be out for... And when they found this out yesterday, their plan was to use me while I'm still here instead of getting another temp...


----------



## sherylb

It's all about the money.


----------



## liz_legend

Nah. They don't pay for the temp while she's out...

so they were going to pay for one anyway.................


----------



## tl682

Omg, that's so silly. They should have learned from the other girl who just gave birth... I actually just read that only 5% of women give birth on their due dates.


----------



## sherylb

I don't think I want to try the hydrogen peroxide for urine stains again. I am going to have to find a better way when my kids pee their sheets. :( I decided not to use the sheet I was trying to remedy because after washing/drying it I was putting it on the mattress and saw the huge spot I tried to remedy and another one that was just as bad. There are also pee stains on the bumper so I guess her little boy used the set for a while. Oh well. Don't need the bumper anyway. I have a new brown one that I can use if I insist on having a bumper.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah bed sheets is one thing I will not be getting used. Seems like too much hassle. I don't use used bedding for myself even unless its something like my mom gave me and I know she bought it new lol.


----------



## sherylb

The whole set was supposed to be new and unused. I got all the rust out of the bed skirt and curtains (I think it was from the bag) so I am pleased about that.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, did you contact the woman who sold this to you??


----------



## sherylb

No, I was able to make it work and it was only $35 so I didn't want to contact her.


----------



## tl682

I just feel like she needs to be yelled at or something for lying about it...


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> I just feel like she needs to be yelled at or something for lying about it...

this lol. But honestly its not like it would do any good. The woman obviously knows it was used stuff. And its not like pay pal or ebay where you can get a refund.


----------



## sherylb

It came with a freakin ton of stuff anyway. I am still going to use the curtain, diaper hanger, comforter, 2 decorative pillows, 3 wall hangings. I just put the pink sheet on the bed I had already gotten. It is going to be sooo cute!

And I wasn't ever planning to use the sheet or bumper that came with any set b/c I am spoiled and don't want to worry about when to remove the bumpers. Bella is going to have jersey sheets just like the rest of the beds.


----------



## tl682

You are calling her Bella!!


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> The whole set was supposed to be new and unused. I got all the rust out of the bed skirt and curtains (I think it was from the bag) so I am pleased about that.

where did you buy this? Because if I were you, I'd be pissed if something I bought that was supposedly "new" was actually pee & rust stained...... :wacko:


----------



## tl682

Girls, I have entered the 3rd trimester today :)


----------



## sherylb

The rust stains were just little in 1 section on two pieces and came out easily. The urine was on stuff I don't care about. It's not worth stressing over.


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo TL!


----------



## sherylb

I think that though I plan to put Kristin on the wall I go back and forth. I do plan to teach her when she is older to tell people that Bella is not her name. Kristin is her name. I have read about people doing that when it's time to transition to the real name.


----------



## sherylb

My nana asked me on the phone last night very sweetly if I minded her calling the baby Bella. How can I say no to that??


----------



## tl682

Nanas can do anything they want!!


----------



## sherylb

Yep as can Bella's nana which is why I can't stop the Bella train.


----------



## tl682

I officially can only sleep on my right side... Sucks. Can't sleep on stomach, can't sleep on back, and my left arm loses feeling when I sleep on my left side... How are we supposed to be getting sleep??


----------



## sherylb

Yuck! I have to turn every so often or I can't get comfortable. I don't remember seeing a bump pic from you? Can we see???


----------



## tl682

Yes, I'll take one tonight and put it up!!


----------



## sherylb

Yay! 

King ranch chicken is almost ready. I realized that I hadn't made it in at least several months and we have overdone everything else.


----------



## tl682

What's king ranch chicken??


----------



## sherylb

It's a casserole with cut up chicken breasts, cream of chicken, cream of mushroom, rotel and tortilla chips topped with cheese in today's case. Sometimes it is made with corn tortillas instead of the chips.


----------



## sherylb

I made some chocolate chip cookies that had awesome reviews after dinner. The dough was way better than the actual cookies. :(


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, I need your recipes.


----------



## sherylb

https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/best-...kie/detail.aspx?washelp=1&rid=1360171#1360171

That is the cookie recipe. I modified it to Chef Joy's comment and reduced the brown sugar to 3/4 cup and the chocolate chips to 1 cup.

King Ranch Chicken

1 lb Boneless, skinless chicken breast (boiled)
1 can Rotel
1 can Cr. of Mushroom soup
1 can Cr. of Chicken soup
salt and pepper to taste
1 bag of Doritos (plain) or tortilla chips or a dozen corn tortillas
Cheddar Cheese (I use about a cup)

First I boil the defrosted chicken so that it is cooked throughout. Save water for chips or tortillas. Then I tear chicken into small pieces. Combine chicken, soups and rotel together in a bowl. Salt and pepper chicken mix. Put the chips/tortillas in the water for 3 seconds and then cover the bottom of a 9x13 baking dish. Put 1/2 chicken mix (spread evenly). Put another layer of chips/tortillas (spread evenly). Top with grated/shredded cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 min and cheese is melted.


----------



## tl682

Sounds good!! I think I may try the chicken recipe next week.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, we will probably have it again too.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Sheryl, I agree Nana can do whatever she wants. I am going to try that recipe too.

TL, Yay for the 3rd trimester.


Just wanted to update you all that my pregnancy was ectopic. But I am okay. I am at home now.


----------



## sherylb

Darn ready. That's sad news. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Heather9603

Aww I'm so sorry Ready.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm sorry Ready. Are you discussing it with your doctor?


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> I'm sorry Ready. Are you discussing it with your doctor?

They did the surgery on yesterday. I lost a tube and an ovary.


----------



## liz_legend

They removed it entirely? how come?


----------



## sherylb

I am finally back to my pre-pregnancy weight. I can't believe I got to 22 weeks without netting a single pound of gain.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> They removed it entirely? how come?

The tube was damaged to badly. I had already started bleeding internally. The ovary because I will still ovulated and it will make me only ovulated on the right side now, instead on ovulating out of the ovary without a tube. I am okay with it because I almost then go to the hospital and I may not have been alive today. But thank God I listened.


----------



## sherylb

Were you in pain when you went?


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Were you in pain when you went?

No just had back pains and thought that was just regular symptoms. When they did the ultrasound they did not see it in the uterus.


----------



## sherylb

I bet that was gut wrenching. :( But you know you fertilized it so you can do it again soon hopefully? I know it will be more difficult with only one side working.


----------



## Heather9603

Interesting ready. I had no idea that if you removed the other ovary that the one left will always be the one ovulating. Amazing how our body works huh? I hope you are handling everything okay. I know you are a faithful person, so just remember god is always there for you and he feels your pain. And my favorite saying "Don't be anxious over the next day". So worry about today, today, and worry about tomorrow, TOMORROW! :)

I am having a carefree cycle. Not temping, not even really tracking CM. And I am debating on whether or not to even try at all this month. I'll be at the start of my 2ww while on vacation and I honestly want to have a care/worry free vacation. I want to be able to have a few drinks and not stress about it!

But then my negative side kicks in and I think "Whats the point, I havn't gotten pregnant yet so what are the chances I will this time?" :(


----------



## liz_legend

Ready, I'm so glad you went to the hospital.
Heather, lots of women get preggers (I hear) when they "give up"


----------



## liz_legend

Anyone have any experience with returning items to Target without a receipt?
We got a shopping cart cover at our latest shower and it isn't the one I registered for. I'm not a pink-kinda girl and so obviously I registered for something not pink <link.

I got a pink one. :dohh:

But they didn't include a gift receipt or anything nor was it "coupled" with our registry at their checkout time for easy exchanges...


----------



## sherylb

It's worth a shot. I didn't think their return policy was that strict. Heather's DH works at Target so she probably knows.


----------



## sherylb

What does the cart cover look like? I haven't registered for one of those.

https://www.target.com/Bright-Start...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0 

I like that one ^^^


----------



## liz_legend

It has some brown in it but it isn't that one you posted. I can take a pic tonight (if target rejects me!)


----------



## sherylb

https://www.target.com/Eddie-Bauer-...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0

^^Has crappy reviews and would tell me how cheap they are to pick out something they like better.

https://www.target.com/Little-Luxe-...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0

^^ Has good reviews but $55! sheesh!


----------



## Heather9603

Liz: You should be able to return it, but you'll only get a gift card. They'll need to scan your ID and you are only allowed I think 2 times per year to do that.


----------



## sherylb

At least it's a store you are already planning to get more stuff at anyway. 

The more I think about it the more I want my shower to be come and go. I think it would be cheaper, I would get to spend more time visiting with guests, no stupid games. And then from what I have read you give them like a 2 hour time window to come and go as they please. Of course my hostesses and family would probably stick around the whole time. 

I also want DH to still have a diaper poker party but instead of dealing with whatever random diapers and sizes people bring I want them to contribute $20 *standard buy-in* to the diaper fund.


----------



## elliot

Hi guys! I know I've been absent for a while. My LO decided to arrive quite early, so I've been busy with her and now home where I don't have Internet access. I just have a minute, so haven't read back through everything I've missed, but I hope you're all doing well.

Ready, I saw that you had to have an ovary removed. Didn't catch the whole story, but I hope you're alright and am thinking of you.

I won't be around much unless I get internet at home (unlikely), so wanted to wish everybody here best of luck with TTC, healthy pregnancies and healthy babies. For anybody who wants to read my birth story, I posted it in the announcements forum Early Arrival of Our Little Girl 

Wishing all of you health and happiness.


----------



## sherylb

Glad to see they have finally opened the birth stories and announcements thread. I love reading all the stories.


----------



## tl682

I knew Elliot must have had her baby!! Wow, that's makes girls for all of us!!

Read, so sorry to hear about what happened to you. Hang in there. The best things are worth waiting for...


----------



## tl682

I wonder what Elliot named her baby...


----------



## sherylb

It is funny that she didn't say.


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> https://www.target.com/Eddie-Bauer-...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0
> 
> ^^Has crappy reviews and would tell me how cheap they are to pick out something they like better.

That's the one!!!! And Target took it back :)


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot was what she was going to call the baby if it was a boy. Maybe Elliot for a girl too :)


----------



## tl682

Liz, how are you feeling these days?? Are you psyched or anxious??


----------



## sherylb

Liz, something makes me think that cover was a lot cheaper in price and quality than the one you had on your registry. I am glad they took it back.


----------



## Heather9603

Liz, I found out from James' that you can do a return through your registry for items purchased from Target but not on your registry. You can return items up to a total of $200 without having the receipt. But thats 200 total, not per item. So like if you get a bunch of little items you don't want, or one big item. As long as it totals 200 or less you are good to go :)


----------



## liz_legend

Yep the Target person wasn't too bad about it... She took it back though. I was more annoyed at the people who jumped the line in front of us.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm feeling basically sore (found out I have a spine that doesn't want to stay centered but rather turn to the left) hence why I have a pinched nerve in my back and this is something that's gone untreated for years b/c even though I'm 27, I have bone spurs!! and My body has just been able to adjust all this time and compensate for it without any pain TIL NOW.

I also feel just achy and sleepy :)

And in a weird way, bored. Even though the house renovations keep us busy.. I kinda just want the baby now ;)


----------



## ready4onemore

Liz, I just realized your baby is due the day after my anniversary. Wow, that is next month.


----------



## liz_legend

Do you have any plans, Ready?

Our 3rd anniversary is on Aug 23rd and I have dinner reservations :)


----------



## sherylb

Our first is August 7th and I don't know if we will do anything. Maybe we will go out to dinner at a nice steakhouse and watch a movie.


----------



## Heather9603

Dh and I's 8th anniversary is Sept. 6th. Not sure what we will be doing. We are going to South Carolina in a week and a half so we will probably just do something then and call it our anniversary trip and than just do dinner on the actual day.

MIL has to have her left kidney removed. Its not cancerous or anything, its just that at some point during one of her surgeries, one of the tubes running to the kidney as severed. So the kidney is not working and the reconstructive surgery would be WAY worse then just removing the kidney. Her other kidney is working just fine and is already working over time to make up for the left, so they said her body will get used to having one and she will be fine. But her surgery will probably be right after we get back from SC.

Which sucks too because I'm supposed to help my mom for her surgery on Aug 15th. She's having her tonsils out and her sinus' worked on (I'm drawing such a blank on what that surgery is called) Which might not seem like that bad, but having your tonsils out when you are not a kid is a horrid surgery. I had them done at 15 and I couldn't eat for 3 weeks. So I can only imagine how horrible it will be at 52...


----------



## sherylb

My bridal shower is in the works now. It will be September 11 and a come and go shower so that I will actually be able to talk to all the guests this time. 

We also are booked for birthing classes (FREE!) at our hospital starting September 21 for 4 Wednesdays. Exciting!!


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> My bridal shower is in the works now. It will be September 11 and a come and go shower so that I will actually be able to talk to all the guests this time.
> 
> We also are booked for birthing classes (FREE!) at our hospital starting September 21 for 4 Wednesdays. Exciting!!

Bridal shower? lol.


----------



## sherylb

Hahaha! I have been saying them both frequently explaining that I don't want a repeat of the issues I had at my bridal shower. Which of course since I picked a date for the baby shower I have found out my entire family is going to a birthday party for my aunt the day before I picked out of town so I have to move it. My own grandmother said that she would have to attend my next shower b/c she can't make it.  I want to kill them ALL right now for not telling me about this stupid party. And this is the aunt I have such problems with her and her daughter with stemming back to my bridal shower last summer. My cousin's graduation party that was supposed to be in May is this Saturday. My mom asked me if I was going to get her a gift. The stupid bitch wants money to buy a new car so given our financial situation I don't feel it's necessary to ask us for money. Our situation is a bit more dire right now. And yes Mom I do realize we have to pay for our own food at the restaurant. And why the hell should you expect me to tell you happy anniversary when you are on a trip every year for your anniversary. Right now they are in Nashville, Tennessee. And of course mom had a conflict with the week after my shower was scheduled too and i couldn't move it into August so I had to move it back two weeks to September 25th. Yes, I am a bit pissed off right now. And stressed and hormonal.

End of rant.


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Do you have any plans, Ready?
> 
> Our 3rd anniversary is on Aug 23rd and I have dinner reservations :)

We are taking a cruise. I am so excited because I have never been on a cruise.


----------



## tl682

Love cruises!! Where does this one go to??


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> Love cruises!! Where does this one go to??

Conzumel, Mexico I am so excited.


----------



## liz_legend

So jealous, Ready!
I struggled to try and squeeze in a trip for this summer to some where beautiful but it just didn't happen.

You will have to post lots of pics!!!!!!


----------



## sherylb

It's gorgeous there. My family went there 3 summers in a row when I was in school and then my parents were going back every summer except for since the Mexico violence picked up. They are in Nashville, TN this week for their 26th anniversary. 

I am feeling good about my shower. I had a long talk with my mom about it this morning and we scratched some relatives off the guest list and discussed how come and go showers work. She is also not sure the grandma's are typically hostesses but I told her that at the only baby shower I have been a hostess for they were. And that was when there was already an abundance of hostesses. I think her biggest concern is whether it's acceptable to give a gift outside of the hostess gift. She has already been shopping for clothes for her Bella.


----------



## ready4onemore

Liz, I will post pictures as soon as I come back.

Sheryl, I too was worried about the violence and told my DH I am not getting off the boat. LOL Glad you got your baby shower ready. I so love your mom already for her granddaughter.


----------



## sherylb

Ahh, I think I would still want to go snorkeling again in Cozumel. I'm sure it's safe enough for just a little while. We really didn't venture too far from the boat and where we snorkeled. 

I am going back and forth on my feelings about my mom a lot. She was really annoying me yesterday and today 1/2 our conversation was via text message before I got sick of it and called her.


----------



## Heather9603

Ready, you should be safe as long as you stay on the resort areas. Its only when you go off the resorts that its dangerous.


----------



## sherylb

I just put a two-pack of these on my registry. I am really worried about the baby sneaking out in the middle of the night somehow and those things you put on doorknobs seem unreliable. I am going to put it on the front door and the pantry (poisons inside).

https://www.kidsafeinc.com/product/8705/Door-Flip-Lock-for-Child-Safety.html


----------



## liz_legend

I can't believe I'm 33 days away from my DD. I finally packed the hospital bag last night.... Figured I shouldn't/couldn't procrastinate on that anymore.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah since you really could have her at any time. I am praying for Kristin to stay in until at least late October after reading so many stories of people having them between 30-35 weeks.

I wish I was that close to my due date. :( At least I am down to less than 4 months.


----------



## liz_legend

It'll go by quick from here on out. You will be busy with house prep & showers & laundry & organizing the closet.

After my 3rd shower (MIL's), I went from having 0 newborn tops & onesies to 14!

Washed all the sheets/blakets/burpies & onesies & bedding etc for the baby yesterday too in the newborn size and a few 0-3 months. Amounted to 1.5 loads!
And I definitely recommend the Dreft detergent. Has a nice "baby" smell to it :)


----------



## sherylb

I am going to use our regular detergent with an extra rinse as long as it doesn't bother her. I really hate the smell of those other scent-free detergents.


----------



## tl682

Are we able to just use something like Tide free and clear??


----------



## tl682

We picked a name!! She will be Amy Elyse ____!! I'm now looking for some wooden letters that I can put over her crib.


----------



## Heather9603

Elyse is my middle name :)


----------



## tl682

I didn't know that!! Love the name. We're naming her after my grandmom, who was Esther.


----------



## sherylb

We are doing our letters cut out of scrapbooking paper with cardstock backing b/c of how expensive the wood letters are online that are so pretty. Plus my mom is a huge scrapbooker so I know they will be awesome and she has everything.


----------



## Heather9603

tl682 said:


> I didn't know that!! Love the name. We're naming her after my grandmom, who was Esther.

Elyse is actually our girls name also :)


----------



## tl682

Cute!! She will be named well, then :)

Sheryl, do you just get cardstock to do it??


----------



## sherylb

The scrapbooking paper is the side that you see. There are a million different designs to choose from and the cardstock is just attached to the back of the letters for support.


----------



## tl682

I keep getting concerned about something -- What if the ultrasound technician said girl, but the baby is actually a boy??


----------



## sherylb

Do you have gender shots for us? Girls are very obvious.


----------



## tl682

Yes, let me post for you.


----------



## sherylb

I never found them? 

I am going to have to quit shopping. I have acquired stacks of clothes in some sizes almost as high as the crib wall. I posted updated pics of stacks in my Nursery album.


----------



## tl682

This is the picture from the 20 week scan, where they told me she's a girl. Is she definitely a girl??
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan picture.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/D0847CC5C6.jpg Kristin

I think so.


----------



## sherylb

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/ultrasound.html

Check this out for boy versus girl scans.


----------



## tl682

Do you think there's any way the penis could be hiding??


----------



## sherylb

Hahaha. No.


----------



## tl682

I read something about how sometimes they say girl, but the penis hasn't yet formed or something, and then it forms later... I'm so crazy about this!! So, you think she's a girl??


----------



## sherylb

At 20 weeks the genitals are fully formed. There is no way it could be hiding that late. 

I wonder if Liz had her baby? She has been MIA a while.


----------



## tl682

I know, I wonder where she is... If she did, we will have to change the name of this group to "Join our group if you want to deliver early."


----------



## sherylb

Hahaha. I am in the right place then.


----------



## sherylb

I tried to find her or her DH on FB to see but no luck.


----------



## tl682

I wonder where she is... I totally hope to go early, hopefully at like 38 weeks. My ob told me that most first time moms go late, though...


----------



## sherylb

Who knows really. I have read plenty of stories of people who go early here. My doctor also intends to induce me at 39 weeks if I haven't had her yet so I am hoping that she is small and comes on her own before then so I can have a vaginal non-induced birth.


----------



## tl682

If she doesn't come out by then, are you able to tell your dr that you want to wait??


----------



## sherylb

I have a narrow birth canal so the longer I wait the more dangerous it becomes for her to come out of my V. He told me at my last pelvic that if she is more than 7.5 she likely won't fit. I know that can lead to all kinds of potential problems and an EMCS so I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Heather9603

This forum can't change names until Ready and I are joining you girls in the delivery rooms!!!! lol


----------



## sherylb

Only Liz can change it anyway.


----------



## tl682

That's true!! I totally wonder if anything happened with Liz...


----------



## tl682

Anybody have suggestions about bottles?? Which are the best to start with??


----------



## sherylb

I plan to use the First Years Breastflow ones. They go with the pump that I like also. 

My friend Erin used the Playtex Ventaire ones. She liked them. 

My friend Edith used the Tommee Tippee ones and she liked them.


----------



## liz_legend

Hey ladies :)
Nope, didn't go early, still got a belly :) Just been busy & out of town from Friday til Sunday.

Was away for that wedding that I think I told y'all about a while back.
Was a bridesmaid in 100 degree outdoor wedding :)

Did pretty well though!
 



Attached Files:







226070_10150330778815856_509690855_9940368_335327_n.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 7









284220_10150330782310856_509690855_9940449_6980394_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7









215010_10150330785870856_509690855_9940526_728861_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sherylb

Beautiful pics Liz!

My friend Calypso is in labor. She's 33 weeks. She was having problems and is hoping to have the baby tomorrow.


----------



## liz_legend

Holy crap ladies!
Have you heard of the "my best friend" pillow? It rivals the Boppy pillow.
Usually retails for $40 - 50, found it on a daily deal today for $22!!!

https://www.zulily.com/invite/lkopinski808/p/my-brest-friend-nursing-pillow.html?tid=referral_email


----------



## liz_legend

Oh, forgot to mention that at my appt on Friday (36 wks), doc said I was 0.5 cm dilated!
But lots needs to change still.... Cx was very long still.


----------



## sherylb

I got a boppy for free from my friend still in the package. 

Kristin no longer likes her accommodations apparently. She kicked me literally all night long. Even when DH got up and showered for class she was still kicking constantly.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, that's so funny!! Kristin is boxing in there!!

Liz, when does the dr think you will go??


----------



## liz_legend

Doc said could be a few weeks but depends on how long my Cx is with each visit... It needs to shorten!!!! :)


----------



## sherylb

I really wish there was something I could do to make my belly bigger and give her more room. :(


----------



## sherylb

Liz they changed your signature?? I guess we won't need to rename the group after all.


----------



## liz_legend

What the F!!!!
I didn't notice my siggy was touched! ugh.


----------



## sherylb

Mine has gotten bigger recently. I suppose it's only a matter of time before they do the same to mine.


----------



## liz_legend

nice, it's b/c I posted a new thread in the 3rd tri forum about the website link for the breast friend pillow... so a moderator closed that.... and then decided to further add salt to injury and remove half my signature.


----------



## sherylb

How nice of them!


----------



## tl682

Wow, I didn't know they could do that!!


----------



## sherylb

They are very anti advertising and signature patrol somewhat randomly.


----------



## liz_legend

so I now have a nice small siggy.

In other news, our air conditioner died last afternoon/evening.
Luckily, we have a home warranty so I called them and I let it slip that I'm 9 and a half months pregnant _(yes, I added 10 days to my pregnancy for effect)_ so they've upgraded our service request to an emergency (for the same $60 service fee we'd have to pay anyway) and are looking for a company who can come fix the problem TODAY.


----------



## sherylb

9 and a half?? 8 and a half??


----------



## liz_legend

36 weeks divide by 4 weeks = 9 months....


----------



## sherylb

Well yeah but does anyone ever say they are 10 months? I am going by the date of the month so I will only say 9.


----------



## liz_legend

for people who know that it's actually 40 weeks, ya...

And also, you're considered "full term" at 37 weeks by your doctor so i'm only 2-3 days from that.


----------



## tl682

Do they know how big your baby is??


----------



## liz_legend

The tech at my 36 wk appointment told me which website the clinic uses for some baseline predictor stuff: https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm

According to that, 

_You are 36 weeks, 4 days past the first day of your LMP.
Your baby is 34 weeks, 4 days old.
Average length: 18.5 inches 
Average weight: about 6 pounds 4 ounces

First day of last menstrual: 11/20/2010 . 
Date of conception: 12/04/2010 . 
Due date: 08/27/2011 .
Your AFP should be drawn between 03/05/2011 and 04/09/2011 . 
Your glucose tolerance screen should be drawn between 05/07/2011 and 06/04/2011 ._


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah but 4 weeks doesn't equal 1 month, its 4 weeks and 2 or 3 days. So for every 4 weeks, you should add 2.5 days. So 9 months X 4.25 weeks = 38.25. So your "9 months" at 38.25 weeks.


----------



## liz_legend

That's just mean to say to me right now :(


----------



## Heather9603

liz_legend said:


> That's just mean to say to me right now :(

Sorry, I can't help my math brain sometimes :haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just checking in. I had a wonderful time on vacation. I cannot wait until next summer to go on another cruise. Hmm, maybe I will go in the spring.


----------



## sherylb

I started going to this Mom's group with my friend last week. I think it will be a great support system for me even before Kristin comes. And they have free babysitting and lunch for us every week.


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just checking in. I had a wonderful time on vacation. I cannot wait until next summer to go on another cruise. Hmm, maybe I will go in the spring.

Pics??


----------



## Heather9603

I'm pretty sure I havn't ovulated this month. Two cycles ago was the soy cycle that was screwed up, last cycle was normal, and this month we are back to screwed up. Ugh.


----------



## liz_legend

Talk to ur doctor?


----------



## sherylb

Of course on the month when you don't temp...


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just checking in. I had a wonderful time on vacation. I cannot wait until next summer to go on another cruise. Hmm, maybe I will go in the spring.
> 
> Pics??Click to expand...

I added some in my journal. I didn't know if you ladies wanted me to add some here.


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Of course on the month when you don't temp...

I just started getting my flushed cheeks today. I've been tracking my cycles enough (for almost 3 years now) and every month I get hot flushy cheeks after Ov.


----------



## sherylb

Interesting!


----------



## sherylb

Check out my clothing stash and bump spurt!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nal-sonogram-vid-pg-13-a-16.html#post12110593


----------



## tl682

Hope everybody had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well.

Sheryl, you did have a growth spurt and loving the clothes stash.


----------



## liz_legend

Just got back from doc appt.
We are now 1 cm dilated & at 0 station :)


----------



## sherylb

At what cm do they actually take this labor thing seriously??


----------



## liz_legend

I think 4 or 5 cm is when you get taken seriously at the hospital.

So since her head's at 0 station, at the least, I can say she's "engaged" and I'm 1 cm dilated.

No concrete estimation on when she'll come though. I'm googling like a mad woman.


----------



## ready4onemore

Yay Liz!!! I say she will be here 08/23/11 weighting in at 7LBS 10 Oz. LOL I don't know why but that is what I think.


----------



## liz_legend

haha, Ready, you're hilarious :)

I'm kinda feeling like betting myself on it too! Was thinking of starting a fb question poll but I think it kind just spreads across FB as opposed to just my friends...


----------



## ready4onemore

You can start a poll here, I think.


----------



## sherylb

Ahh... 142.6 lb. I have gained 5 lbs in the past 3 weeks. But I was just at my pre-pregnancy weight finally 3 weeks ago so I guess this is healthy.


----------



## liz_legend

Cool :)

I'm 143 lbs as of yesterday. Pre-pregnancy weight was 130 lbs.

In 1st trimester, I lost 7 lbs and became 123 lbs.

So between first trimester's loss and now, I've gained exactly 20 lbs.


----------



## sherylb

Pre-Pregnancy: 138
End of First Tri: 128
14 weeks: 125
19+5: 132 (woohoo I gained some weight back finally!)
22+3: 138 (back to pre-pregnancy weight!!)
25+5: 143 (never did see the 139 I hoped for)

I suppose this is 15 or 18 overall?


----------



## liz_legend

sherylb said:


> Pre-Pregnancy: 138
> End of First Tri: 128
> 14 weeks: 125
> 19+5: 132 (woohoo I gained some weight back finally!)
> 22+3: 138 (back to pre-pregnancy weight!!)
> 25+5: 143 (never did see the 139 I hoped for)
> 
> I suppose this is 15 or 18 overall?

Total, 18 lbs overall.

Highest weight (current) minus Lowest weight. That's how my doc calculates it too.


----------



## sherylb

So I guess I expect to gain about 13 more pounds since I have 13 weeks max until she is here.


----------



## liz_legend

In the last few weeks, your weight gain may slow down too.. but yes, that's a good estimation.
So like 30 - 31 lbs approximately overall for you. That's a good weight gain average. Right between the healthy range (not that it matters too much).

So what happened to the SMEP thread u were doing?


----------



## sherylb

We were down to very few ladies and I found another thread that was very active so I posted about it. I am guessing they are all over there now. I am still doing the depo thread though.


----------



## tl682

I'm up 24 lbs so far... 31 weeks today... I'm scared about how big I will become...


----------



## liz_legend

Don't worry about it hun, your weight gain will slow down now in a few weeks... Plus, it's not like your doctor is concerned or anything. Also, a lot of women lose a bit in the last few weeks sometimes too (read it somewhere yesterday).

And in one of my 2 week periods, I didn't gain a single pound. I was concerned about it and my doc said it was normal :)


----------



## tl682

Liz, thinking about you today -- You are getting so close!!


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks :)

I used to think that I'd probably go early but now I'm starting to think I might go over. LO moves a little less (but still moves) and my BH contractions have reduced their frequency...

So, I'm busy cleaning/organizing the house and hopefully tomorrow, I'll be able to take some pics of all the improvements we've made!

We went grocery shopping today and I've just started couponing. With 15 coupons, we saved $23+. Then with our bonus card, we saved like $35. How awesome is that?!
Granted, our bill was still $135 but it WAS a LOT more!


----------



## tl682

Wow, that's great!! Coupons are the best!!

I actually had a crazy weekend... I fainted at my friend's apartment. Never happened to me before in my life!! It just came over me. I hadn't been feeling well all day, and then I just got up, started walking, and fainted. Since I didn't remember how I fell, I had to go to the hospital, so that they could check me and the baby out... We're both good, though. Hopefully, it wont happen again. They think my blood prressure just suddenly dropped or something.

Liz, I think you will go one day over. That's what I'm sticking to!!


----------



## liz_legend

I emptied out the bathroom closet with all the cosmetics, cleaning products etc
and organized. and labelled. like a store, in rows... 

shampoo line
conditioner line
eye care
&#8206;&#8206; lotion
meds & vitamins
_there were like 7 - 8 labels _

I'm weirdly proud of it... like this morning, I opened the closet door just to look at it :)
I think I have a problem.


----------



## sherylb

I need to clean out the cabinets in my bathroom sooo bad. DH has been telling me every time he opens it but it's a huge mess. My only goal for today is to load the dishes from our dinner party last night in the dish washer. 

DH never got a call for a final interview with that school he went thru 3 interviews with. He has an interview tomorrow for a job at a plant his brother works at. All I can do is try to be optimistic and pray pray pray that he gets it because we desperately need this to work out. It's been 6 months at the end of this month since he worked last and although I am glad he is finally finished with his last few classes of school the cost of them hit us really hard financially.


----------



## liz_legend

I hope the job works out, Sheryl.

How long ago was the last school interview? Did he followup?


----------



## sherylb

He interviewed with probably 6 different people and his next interview was supposed to be with the VP of the company that owned the school. Since he didn't want the job if he could get the one he is interviewing for today we didn't pester them. I am pray pray praying for good results from today's interview. We stayed up late finishing the Prison Break series last night so I am letting him sleep until it's time to start getting stuff ready.


----------



## sherylb

Finally 3rd Tri!

My shower hostesses met for the first time today. I am not allowed to be involved in any way or know any thing about my shower except for making the guest list. I am excited and am dying to ask my neighbor or bff how the meeting went.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

pretty quiet. Hope all is well with everyone.

Liz, happy belated Anniversary. Mines in Friday the 26th. I hope you and hubby enjoyed it. I tried to send you a gift but I don't have your last name. Inbox it to me please. Thanks.


----------



## sherylb

Liz are you still baking over there? You are soo close to your EDD.


----------



## liz_legend

Still cooking :)


----------



## liz_legend

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> pretty quiet. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Liz, happy belated Anniversary. Mines in Friday the 26th. I hope you and hubby enjoyed it. I tried to send you a gift but I don't have your last name. Inbox it to me please. Thanks.

Ready, you don't have to send me anything!! :)
We had a fabulous day together... even the earthquake caused some excitement! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I had my GTT today. I hope to get the results tomorrow. I start my every other week visits now. I have gained 8 lbs in 4 weeks.

This read has been really quiet lately.


----------



## liz_legend

I agree. I come here almost daily and saw that no one was posting.........


----------



## sherylb

If you post I will reply. I am on here most of the day when I am at home. 

GTT results won't be ready until tomorrow...


----------



## sherylb

Well, crap. I failed my GTT and have to take the 3 hour test tomorrow.


----------



## liz_legend

by a lot?


----------



## sherylb

By 2 points. Enough that I could shoot myself for not listening to my DH about eating the sugary muffin I ate as I drove over.


----------



## liz_legend

Still pregnant!


----------



## sherylb

Drat. Still at doctor for another 45 minutes. 1 more draw.


----------



## liz_legend

when do u get results?


----------



## sherylb

Monday


----------



## tl682

Liz, are you close to the hospital in case you go into labor during the hurricane??


----------



## liz_legend

I'm in the greater DC area (VA really)
We live about 20ish mins from the hospital.

Oh, and as previously promised, here are some pics of the recent house redo we took on over the last 2-3 months

Will have to be done in multiple batches

Nursery pics >
 



Attached Files:







SDC10503.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0









SDC10505.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0









DSC00012.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0137.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0139.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## liz_legend

more nursery 
hallway
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0146.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0155.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0158.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2









SDC10493.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC00156.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## liz_legend

Master bedroom (before & after)
Guest room
 



Attached Files:







5449_125344235855_509690855_3494375_4006681_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0115.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0121.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









SDC10510.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0132.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## liz_legend

Where is everyone?


----------



## sherylb

I am looking at diaper prices. My mom seems to have realized last night that I should be stocking up on diapers. She even told me I should have the guys bring diapers to the poker party instead of $. She didn't realize the $ is toward the diaper fund and I can get better prices on Amazon Mom than any of those guys can. Plus the fact that my friend specified she only wanted Huggies for her diaper party and her own FIL brought her a huge box of generic diapers. People give you whatever random crap they feel like.

I am dreading getting back my GD test results tomorrow. I am becoming more and more worried that I do have GD.


----------



## sherylb

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/cupcake-costume-baby/

I think Kristin needs to be a cupcake next year for Halloween. I wonder if they have a costume sale after Halloween.


----------



## tl682

Liz, how overdue are you??


----------



## liz_legend

Saturday was my due date.
Working from home this morning; Obgyn this afternoon.


----------



## sherylb

I passed my 3 hour and was nowhere near failing. So happy I cried tears of relief.


----------



## liz_legend

Contractions have started.
Back labor
lost my mucous plug.
around 12 - 15 mins apart


----------



## sherylb

Awesome our first baby! I was beginning to wonder if she was coming out!


----------



## elliot

Oh Liz! So exciting! I've been keeping an eye out for you! Bet you can't wait to finally meet that baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Elliot sorry I said it was our first baby. I forgot about you.


----------



## sherylb

Thinking about you Liz! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## tl682

Omg, Liz!! Let us know what's happening!!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, what did you name your baby??


----------



## elliot

tl682 said:


> Elliot, what did you name your baby??

we named her Julia, and she sure has been giving us a run for our money!

Maybe we all imagine our babies will be quiet, happy little angels, but my little girl sure has taught me a thing or two!!! Also why I haven't been online much. We've been in "survival mode" around here for a while now.

Hope TL and Sheryl are both feeling well. Can't wait to hear more from Liz about LO's arrival! And thinking of our TTC ladies!


----------



## sherylb

OMG, sigh of relief. DH finally got the call for the job I have been praying so hard for. Pending drug testing and background testing (which he has passed numerous times for his old job) he starts training on the 26th!


----------



## liz_legend

Got epidural so that was very helpful and stopped the ridiculous shaking etc that my whole body was doing. Got admitted around 11 pm on Tuesday, she was born 9:57 am on Wednesday after 21 mins of pushing.

Meet Luiza :)

8/31
7 lbs 4 oz
20.5 inches
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-01_14-07-29_239.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sherylb

How great!


----------



## tl682

Elliot, gorgeous name. Lets see a picture!!

Liz, she's amazing looking!! How are you feeling??

So, I have less than 6 weeks left, and my husbands mom was just moved to hospice... It's so sad. I don't know how he will ever be able to be happy about our baby's birth. His mom will die probably in the next 2 or 3 weeks...


----------



## sherylb

That's terrible TL. :(


----------



## Anne24

Hi Everyone

Liz Congratulations on the arrival of Luiza. She looks beautiful.

TL That is terrible. I am sorry but is your mom-in-law ailing? I faintly remember you once sharing about her being afflicted with cancer. I am sorry I may be mistaken though. Hope is the single most powerful thing that can see us through any kind of despair and lets hope that your mom-in-law makes till the time your LO arrives. 

Sheryl Good that Dh is almost there with the job. You are not that far from your due date either.

Elliot Hope to see a pic of your little Julia. 

Ready Heather How are you doing? 

As for me I am doing fine. Moving to India by the end of this month and then see a FS there and hopefully some thing good happens. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Liz, major congrats she is beautiful.

Sheryl, congrats to hubby on new job. I am so happy for you. How have you been?

Elliot, congrats to you as well. Please post pics when you can.

Anne, I am doing well. How about you.


----------



## sherylb

I am doing well. Kristin has been having one big party in my belly since I woke up this morning. She can still apparently turn very freely because her kicks still move around all the time to different parts of my belly.


----------



## Heather9603

Anne: I'm doing okay. Crossed over to the one year mark but no time for any fertility doctors because dhs mom finally came home from the hospital after almost 8 months there. I've not been charting, just update my ff with cm every so often so I can remember what cd I'm on. Been having jacked up cycles since I took the soy iso. 

Liz: congrats on the baby, she's adorable.

Sorry I've been Mia but this thread is a little hard to handle because I never thouht I'd see your bfps AND babies being born all before I see my bfp :cry:


----------



## liz_legend

Sorry Heather. I'm trying not to post a lot.

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## elliot

Huge congrats to Liz! What a beautiful baby girl!

So sorry to hear about your MIL TL. It's too bad to have sadness around the time your LO is due to arrive. But the arrival of your little bundle is such an amazing time I'm sure it will bring joy to you and everyone around you, even if she arrives in the midst of other sorrows.


----------



## tl682

Thank you. It's such a hard time. I keep thinking, how could this be happening, during whats supposed to be the best and most amazing time in our lives?? I'm just so scared that the baby will come the same day or the same week my mom in law passes. Please hope for us that that doesn't happen...


----------



## tl682

Elliot, tell me more about Julia.


----------



## tl682

Where is everybody??


----------



## tl682

So, I had another dr appt yesterday. She said my cervix is now soft... Probably becoming effaced??


----------



## sherylb

That's exciting! Maybe your little one will be here soon!


----------



## liz_legend

I stopped checking here so often bc it seemed like we were the only ones posting :(


----------



## sherylb

Home from doctor. I was having a contraction when I laid down to hear her heartbeat so he showed me how to tell.


----------



## tl682

How can you tell??


----------



## tl682

If breastfeeding doesn't work, and I have to use formula, do people get organic or regular??


----------



## sherylb

Your whole tummy gets really tight. It feels like when her head is at the side and it gets hard except the whole uterus is tight. Very interesting.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

How are our new babies doing? I love to hear about them or see pics.

Sheryl, how are you doing not long to go.


----------



## sherylb

I suppose my nesting has been forced to kick in. We are cleaning up every room in the house so that we can shampoo the carpets this weekend. My cat has been using the carpet for no good reason and we have to get the smell out. I got DH to clean the shower, sink and toilet in my bathroom and worked on under the sink cabinets while he plays a scheduled in his game. Of course I found out my sink has been slightly leaking so I am waiting for his event to be over so he can fix it. But I also found 7 pairs of contacts I didn't know I had. Luckily my doctors office will let me return them for a refund. I think next time I will get 3 pairs or no contacts because I obviously wasn't wearing them very faithfully. Probably would be better to get none. I messaged my eye doctor to see if he would be ok with me coming in because I am overdue for a new rx but was trying to put it off because I know pregnancy hormones change vision sometimes. 

Next week we add childbirth classes to our newly hectic schedule on Wednesday nights for 4 weeks. DH got a new job. I don't think I posted about it here but he starts the 26th. My shower and his diaper poker party are the 25th. He will be working 12-hour shifts 4 on 4 off once he gets fully trained and assigned an area and shift.

How are you? You aren't near the fires right?


----------



## liz_legend

pics of our little one
 



Attached Files:







314674_2372606522592_1473395791_32704904_243409888_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









291893_10150366723160856_509690855_10322123_1680086627_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









Luiza.JPG
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## liz_legend

Ready, how are you doing?


----------



## sherylb

Ok, it's been 2 days. Someone update? Ready??


----------



## tl682

Liz, she's gorgeous. How is being a mom??


----------



## tl682

I'm getting all scared about giving birth. I'm so close!! It's just now so real...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Liz, I just want to kiss her she is so pretty!!!

Sheryl, yes your nesting has kicked in. LOL Your cat may sense that time is near and is displaying jealousy. Especially if he/she has not ever done that. Each time I was preggers my dog got extra clingy to me. :shrug: Congrats to your hubby on his new job. I like the idea of diaper poker. 

tl, you will be fine. Don't worry. 

Have a wonderful and blessed day ladies.


----------



## sherylb

We have switched from thinking it's my younger cat going in the hallway to the older one. We put up the "fence" we use to contain the cats in the hallway a few weeks ago and someone jumped over and pooped anyway. We didn't think the odds were good that it was the older cat so we blamed my cat. But since we shampooed the carpets this weekend we have plastic down in the hallway and his cat keeps trying to paw (no front claws) thru the plastic in the same spot they were going potty. So we think it's her now.

My childbirth classes start Wednesday. I am starting 2 weeks earlier than they prefer but there aren't more classes starting so they are letting me start at 32 weeks. I am trying to get ahold of them to confirm what time Wednesday, where to show up and how long each class is b/c it's going to conflict with dinner for DH.

My shower is Sunday and I am super excited! And he starts his new job Monday so we should be getting more info from them this week.


----------



## elliot

How are you doing TL? Is there a baby here yet?

Life as a new mom is pretty crazy for me. Today is my first full day back at work and my little Julia kept us pretty busy this morning trying to get ready with all her spitting up and then a massive poop blow out diaper that got more on her clothes than her diaper. I miss her already, but am only back part time and keep telling myself it's financial the right thing to do. :cry:

As far as formula goes TL, I haven't used it, so I don't know. But I did find that BFing was way harder than I thought it would be. I had a very hungry girl who spit up a lot and was amazed that BFing took up my whole life for quite a while. I wish you an easier time of it. :hugs:

Hoping everybody has a happy day. :flower:


----------



## tl682

Hey Elliot, no I haven't yet had the baby, but I'm waiting and hoping she's comes soon!! I have 14 days until I'm due and am just so uncomfortable. I have also developed this pregnancy-induced cough, which is further reason why I can't sleep anymore... Most of my friends have delivered early, so just watch me be the one who goes way over my date and has to be induced!! Hope you are having fun with Julia. Can't wait to meet our princess.


----------



## tl682

How is everybody else doing??


----------



## sherylb

I'm doing well. I think my friend that was due the 15th is being induced today at almost 42 weeks. I can't be induced b/c the hospital requires a copy of her growth scan documentation and I can't provide it.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

How is everyone doing?


----------



## tl682

I'm good, just waiting for the baby to come!! I'm due in 7 days and getting very impatient!!


----------



## tl682

What's doing over there??


----------



## ready4onemore

tl682 said:


> I'm good, just waiting for the baby to come!! I'm due in 7 days and getting very impatient!!

Wow how time flies. Seven more days. Well I hope you don't have to wait longer than seven days.

Where is everyone and how is everyone?


----------



## liz_legend

Make sure you go for walks. I went for about an hour (slow) walk with hubby the last two days before I went into labor. Oh, and then on the day, we also watched a comedy (dvd) "Bill Cosby's Himself". Highly recommend you do the same :)


----------



## sherylb

Liz how are things going for you? I have made an executive decision to attend our family Christmas (4+ hours away) via Skype video chat.  Kristin may only be 2 weeks old then (December 17th) because I can not be induced.


----------



## liz_legend

Things are good. 
cant believe she is 6 weeks old today :)

Ugh I hate how the forum looks now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Wow liz I can't believe it either. When will you return to work?

Sheryl, You have just a little over a month to go. I like the skype idea too.


----------



## liz_legend

We skype with my parents in Canada almost every night now. They want to see their granddaughter :)

I go back to work on Jan 2

How are you doing??


----------



## sherylb

I bet once we video chat from home while they are in Houston they will want to do it more often.


----------



## ready4onemore

Liz, at least you have the holidays off. That should be good. I am doing well.

Sheryl, that would be nice so everyone can see the baby withouth having to touch her. I know when my kids were small I had a serious germ phobia about other grabbing and touching them. :shrug: Crazy I know.


----------



## sherylb

Mine would be more than a phobia for a family gathering though. Every single time I get together with them for Thanksgiving or Christmas I am sick within a day or 2. There's just too much stuff that's not obvious if they are not sneezing/coughing. After a day out shopping with mom this week I have a mild sore throat that I am fighting with.


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes so skype is the best bet. Can you take anything for your sore throat?


----------



## sherylb

It's so mild it's not worth going to the doctor for. I get this sore throat every year and this one is so barely there DH accused me of not really being sick when he got home yesterday. I am just sucking on Cepacol sore throat lozenges that I keep on hand for occasions like this.

DH got his first paycheck at his new job today. Thank God for that!


----------



## ready4onemore

Keep nursing your throat though, so it doesn't get worse. Men always think we are faking it. LOL They are such babies when they are sick. How is he liking his new job?


----------



## sherylb

Training is really boring because they bring in speakers every day who don't even fill up 1/2 the time they are allotted so they spend a lot of time doing nothing. But he only has 2 weeks of in class training left and then will start learning his real job at the beginning of November. He has a whole bunch of checklists (100s he says) to complete before he is able to work on his own but he thinks he may finish those by the end of the month. Then he will be able to work shifts and likely have a good amount of overtime ($$$!).


----------



## ready4onemore

That would be good just in time for the baby.


----------



## sherylb

It's going to really mess up our schedule with all his changes but he says he should at least only be working days. Hopefully that works out well. And he figured out he actually does get some weird amount of vacation time next year. Something like 6 8 hour days and 6 hours? But we are supposed to pick what vacation we want next month for all of 2012 and he gets last choice because of him being a newbie. So probably no vacation in November or December. He should get 12 days off in a row because of him being 4 on 4 off though so that will be interesting.


----------



## tl682

Hey girls, I just wanted to tell you that I gave birth to my baby girl on October 6th. We named her Amy Elyse. She's gorgeous!! I actually wound up having an emergency c-section, because I had stopped feeling her moving. Turns out that the umbilical cord was wrapped around her two times, constricting her, and had I actually gone into labor, this would have been very dangerous for her. I have been recovering well, and what helps the most is hanging out with my baby girl!!


----------



## tl682

Will post pictures soon.


----------



## sherylb

Holy Cow, TL! Congrats and I am glad you were paying attention!


----------



## ready4onemore

I am so happy you caught that. Excited to see pics.


----------



## sherylb

I'm the only prego one left eh? I started losing my plug today so maybe not too much longer.


----------



## liz_legend

Congrats TL!!! Hope your recovery is going well. Good momma for catching that something was up with your LO :)


----------



## elliot

Oh congratluations TL!!! So excited for you, and so glad that you noticed something was up and got that baby girl out healthy! Take care of yourself recovering... give yourself plenty of rest and enjoy that little sweetheart :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

It has been so quiet here lately. Well as you can see from my ticker I am expecting again. I hope all is well with everyone.

Sherylb, you don't have long to go. 

How are all the new babies? Can we get some pics of all our new babies please?


----------



## sherylb

Oh my gosh Ready I am so excited for you! I haven't checked this thread lately so I haven't seen your ticker.


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Oh my gosh Ready I am so excited for you! I haven't checked this thread lately so I haven't seen your ticker.

Thanks I am super excited. So do you think you will make it to your due date or before? I am so excited I can't wait to see your little girl.


----------



## sherylb

My doctor has been telling me for almost 3 weeks he doesn't think I will make it to my due date. I have been 2 cm since my 36 week checkup. I also have lost my mucus plug and I think my body has stopped producing more because after losing some every day it stopped coming out this week. Yay! I go back to the doctor tomorrow assuming I don't somehow have her before then.


----------



## ready4onemore

I hope you have a good and easy delivery. How was your baby shower?


----------



## sherylb

It was good. Not near as many people as I was afraid would show up. We had it at my friend's house and had about 20-25 guests.


----------



## ready4onemore

That is a nice turn out though. I love your new profile picture you look so pretty.

There is a lady here at work who was due on 11/12/11 but I got to work today and she is in Labor.


----------



## sherylb

I am 3 cm. He says one hour of painful contractions and go straight in. He only expects labor to be 4-5 hours since I am already effaced and her head is deep in the birth canal.


----------



## ready4onemore

Keep me posted. As I don't know where everyone else has disappeared to. I pray it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## sherylb

I guess they are all busy with their kiddos.


----------



## sherylb

Actually, I do keep up with Heather on Facebook. She is recovering from a recent surgery.


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Actually, I do keep up with Heather on Facebook. She is recovering from a recent surgery.

Please tell her I said hello.


----------



## sherylb

I sent it to her.


----------



## elliot

Oh Ready, huge congratulations to you!! I'm not on much anymore as Im' busy back at work and spending time with my little girl, but I was so happy when I checked back in and saw that you're expecting again! Wishing you all the best!!! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

sheryl, is Heather coming back? I hope all is well with her.

Elliot, thanks. Please post pic of your little girl. Or did I miss that?


----------



## sherylb

I don't know what her plans are. She didn't write me back.


----------



## Heather9603

Hey everyone. Well I had my gall bladder out about a week and a half ago. I was having a lot of indigestion problems (or so I thought) but I wasn't getting any relief so I saw my family Dr and found I had a diseased gallbladder and a gallstone.

TTC has been on hold as Dh's mom is about to start chemo and I'm trying to loose some weight.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin arrived at 620. 6 lb 13 Oz. 20 inches.


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Kristin arrived at 620. 6 lb 13 Oz. 20 inches.

Yay!!!:happydance::happydance:

*Huge Congrats!! and Welcome Kristin*


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> Hey everyone. Well I had my gall bladder out about a week and a half ago. I was having a lot of indigestion problems (or so I thought) but I wasn't getting any relief so I saw my family Dr and found I had a diseased gallbladder and a gallstone.
> 
> TTC has been on hold as Dh's mom is about to start chemo and I'm trying to loose some weight.

Hi Heather. Sorry to hear about your gallbladder. I hope your MIL gets well soon. So happy to hear from you.


----------



## Heather9603

ready4onemore said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Well I had my gall bladder out about a week and a half ago. I was having a lot of indigestion problems (or so I thought) but I wasn't getting any relief so I saw my family Dr and found I had a diseased gallbladder and a gallstone.
> 
> TTC has been on hold as Dh's mom is about to start chemo and I'm trying to loose some weight.
> 
> Hi Heather. Sorry to hear about your gallbladder. I hope your MIL gets well soon. So happy to hear from you.Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm doing pretty good. I'm glad I had this stuff all figured out before being pregnant because I cannot imagine having those pains while pregnant! Seriously, surgery pain was LESS painful than a gallbladder attack! My surgeon told me that he had patients who had given natural child birth and they said a gallbladder attack was more painful! lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

OMG I could not image being in any pain worst than labor pain.


----------



## sherylb

When I was in labor there was a woman that came in moaning about how bad her pain was. They checked her and she had stayed home until she was 9 cm. I just about requested to be moved away from her before they checked her b/c it was terrifying. She was supposed to have a section because of a prior section but ended up being forced to have a VBAC with no epidural. I think it may have been natural b/c she needed to push as she left triage.


----------



## ready4onemore

OMG I remember the pain of the first one. I don't want to re-live that again.:nope:

Kristin is so cute. Going to stalk your journal.


----------



## sherylb

Every time I tell my story it gets more pleasant. I did however have a perfect epidural. So glad it had kicked in well before they discovered I was 10.


----------



## ready4onemore

I loved reading your story it sound so calm and easy verus others that scare the crap out of me. LOL


----------



## sherylb

Like I said it gets more calm and pleasant every time I think about it. ;-) It really could have been so much worse.


----------



## Heather9603

ready I still can't believe your pregnant! Is this the farthest you've made it? And I'm assuming they can see that baby is where it should be? :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Heather9603 said:


> ready I still can't believe your pregnant! Is this the farthest you've made it? And I'm assuming they can see that baby is where it should be? :)

Yes this is the farthest I have made it. Yes I have had 3 ultrasounds so far. My last US was Monday, the baby seem to be sucking his/her thumb.


----------



## Heather9603

Very exciting! Almost to 2nd tri and the "safer" zone :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes. I am so excited I could scream.


----------



## sherylb

Yes, it is definitely exciting to progress further than before.


----------



## Heather9603

So I learned today that I can make one heck of a turkey! Yum yum yum! Seriously best Turkey I've ever had (and I'm not even being biased because it was my creation) lol.

But I brinned the turkey overnight in 4 cups apple juice, 8 cups water, 1/4 cup salt. Then today I slathered it in butter and sprinkled it with salt and pepper, stuffed 1 1/2 apples inside of it, put the bag over it and then put 1 cup apple juice and 1 cup water. Cooked at 500 degrees for 30 minutes, and 2 hours at 325 (gives the skin a good crisp but keeps the inside juicy) 

I was also very proud of my sweet potato casserole! Cubed the sweet potatoes and boiled them until soft, and put them in the drainer. In the pot I used 1/2 cup brown sugar and 1/2 stick of butter and melted. Added the sweet potatoes and slowly turned them with a spatula until they were all glazed. Put in a glass dish, springled with cinnamon and nutmeg, and put the marshmellows on top. Baked at 350 for about 20 minutes. DELISH!


----------



## sherylb

Oh my gosh Heather you are making me so hungry! We aren't going to SIL's until 6 for Thanksgiving feast and you make me want all of that now! Your turkey and casserole sound delish! I didn't realize that a turkey only cooked for 2.5 hours. I thought it took all day but I guess I am thinking of defrosting.


----------



## Heather9603

The spread

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/392224_2607343313972_1566617585_32637207_683652410_n.jpg

The spread again

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/391694_2607351874186_1566617585_32637217_2098838501_n.jpg

My plate (only thing that was missing was hubbys mashed potatoes and gravy)

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/313033_2607349674131_1566617585_32637214_140595919_n.jpg

And the puppy feast. They got a little turkey breast, green beans, and some of the apple used to stuff the turkey.

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/387049_2607353954238_1566617585_32637222_1365277569_n.jpg


----------



## Heather9603

sherylb said:


> Oh my gosh Heather you are making me so hungry! We aren't going to SIL's until 6 for Thanksgiving feast and you make me want all of that now! Your turkey and casserole sound delish! I didn't realize that a turkey only cooked for 2.5 hours. I thought it took all day but I guess I am thinking of defrosting.

It was just the four of us so I just got a little 10 pound turkey. But prep time took all night because of the brining. But it was already defrosted when I bought it, Target doesn't sell frozen turkeys and I just bought it yesterday for THREE bucks! :)


----------



## sherylb

OH I hope we have mashed potatoes and gravy! We usually do but with Kristin I am out of the loop on food. I know we are having turkey, dressing and gravy and some salad but not sure what MIL is making.


----------



## tl682

Congrats, girls!! Sheryl, your baby girl is so cute!! Hope you are recovering well. I have been so busy with Amy, so I haven't had time to come on, but I'm trying to change that!!


----------



## tl682

Hope everybody had a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## sherylb

Thanks TL! I don't think things could possibly be better in our house. Most of the time Kristin is a fantastic baby.


----------



## liz_legend

Hey ladies! Congrats Ready :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi Liz and thanks. How are you and the baby. 

Is everyone ready for Christmas? Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sherylb

We're ready for Christmas. We are going to my parents' house Sunday and to their church. It will be our longest trip yet. It will also be the first time my grandparents see Kristin since the day she was born.


----------



## liz_legend

Excited for xmas here too :)


Bummed to be going back to work after New Years :(
 



Attached Files:







14.PNG
File size: 297.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ready4onemore

Sheryl, have a safe trip.

Liz, you and baby are both very pretty.


----------



## liz_legend

Thx Ready. Are u going to find out the gender??


----------



## ready4onemore

liz_legend said:


> Thx Ready. Are u going to find out the gender??

Yes. I did the Jack and Jill gender test here. Which it is only offered in Texas ATM. There results said boy. But I will have an proper ultrasound on Jan. 5th.


----------



## sherylb

I wonder if it's right. Do you have a preference?


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> I wonder if it's right. Do you have a preference?

Since I have 2 boys and a male dog.:haha: I prefer a girl but I am just happy to have a :baby:. My husband is happy to have a boy to carry on his family name. But according to the dr the test is 99.99% accurate. So I have gotten use to the idea of having another boy.


----------



## elliot

Hi Ready - I just checked in for the first time in many many months and saw your exciting news! Huge congratluations!!! So happy for you and wishing you all the best!

Hope everyone else is doing well too.

We are still very busy with our high need girl. I love her like crazy, and being a mom is wonderful. But 8 months in we're teething again and many nights still waking every 2 hours or so. Hoping we'll start getting more sleep soon!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi Elliot,

Glad to see you post. Wow 8 months? Time sure goes by fast. Do you have any pictures to share?


----------



## sherylb

Ready I didn't catch it before but pregnancy is spelled wrong in your signature. I am guessing it's a boy from the lack of pink in your signature?


----------



## ready4onemore

sherylb said:


> Ready I didn't catch it before but pregnancy is spelled wrong in your signature. I am guessing it's a boy from the lack of pink in your signature?

Yes, I am definitely having a boy. Nice catch. No one else including myself caught that. LOL


----------



## sherylb

Grr! I have yet to catch a picture of Kristin smiling! This is my latest attempt. It's like she knows!!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/421456_556833111003_118200218_30701716_615836891_n.jpg


----------



## ready4onemore

That is a cute picture. Maybe she is camera shy.


----------



## sherylb

She smiles so often now as long as there is no camera. She smiles a lot more in the morning in the first hour or so she's awake. I don't know why I didn't schedule pics in that time frame. I got zero smiles and a fussy baby 2 afternoons in a row.


----------



## Shey

May I join you lovely ladies?


----------



## sherylb

Shey this thread has actually pretty much died. :( Before the recent posts you can see that nobody had posted in a while.


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes you can join but there is not a whole lot of posting anymore.


----------



## Anne24

Hello ladies,

Wow long time.How are every one doing? 

Ready A huge congratulations. I am so happy for you.

Sheryl Your daughter is gorgeous. Hope you are doing well. 

Liz Elliot Hope you guys are doing good with your little ones.

How is Heather?

As for me, well we came back to our native last September and since then have going through one test after another until I was diagnosed with blocked tubes(both) early February :cry: I am seeing an FS now. I am going through two more tests and then he would decide whether to go for lap or hydrotubation to open the tubes or directly to ivf. Well we weren't prepared for this, guess no body is, but now that this has happened we are looking for solutions. We certainly aren't looking at ivf right now. Our insurance doesn't cover it for one. Secondly, I don't know if I can go through the emotional and physical turmoil of a IVF. But honestly speaking ladies I am coping well now. The worst has happened and now things can only improve from here.

Wow it feels so good to be reconnecting with you all after so long:flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi Anne,

Good to hear from you. Sorry about the blocked tubes. I hope that whatever you and your husband deceide works for you.


----------



## sherylb

Anne I am so glad you came to update us! Thank you for the compliments about my baby girl. :cloud9: I hope the doctor is able to fix your tubes without having to resort to IVF.


----------



## liz_legend

Hey ladies! Anyone check here still?


----------



## sherylb

I check BnB but I forgot all about this thread! How are you Liz?


----------



## liz_legend

Doing well Sheryl! Your DD is adorable!
Still BFing I see, good job! I am too but going to stop around 11 mos so I'll be milk-free for our beach vacation at DD's 1st birthday. We'll just use up our stockpile at that point once I stop pumping!

Although, I guess I could go down to just once a day so she could benefit from the antibodies... hmmmm....


----------



## elliot

Hi there Liz! I hope you and LO are doing well. Amazing how time flies and these little girls grow so fast isn't it?

So funny you should post here asking whether anybody checks anymore. I've gone months without checking because I'm usually just so busy having fun with my little girl. BUT...

Now that OH and I have decided to NTNP for #2 of course it really feels like we're TTC#2. And even though I know it took us 7 cycles last time, this time I've got myself all in a tizzy thinking it happened the very first month.

So you know what I'm doing... symptom spotting like crazy and stalking the interweb (including BNB) like a mad woman! :) 

I see you're tracking your fertility on FF again. Any chance you're TTC too? We could be crazy again together!


----------



## sherylb

You ladies can be crazy without me. Kristin is still BFing, not sitting or crawling yet but we are working on it. 

Liz, I think you may as well go down to one. My best friend stopped BFing and after 2 months was still not dry. Her son worked down to one a day and then none. He turned 2 at the end of May.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm going to keep BF for at least another month or so.

I'm not really thinking that I will have a problem drying up. Yesterday I pumped at 9am then didn't til 5:30 pm since we were running around doing errands all day. And I totally forgot since I was not engorged at all.

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Elliot!!!!! We're actually NTNP right now too :) I got AF for the 1st time! Where is your FF ticker?!?!?! Mine is up and running :) I need to start temping just because I want to see my OV times and how long my cycle is.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin can eat at 10ish at night and then not until 7ish in the morning without me getting engorged now. Solid foods fill her up pretty well so she nurses less.

My SIL finally got the adoption call this morning that they have a baby. SO EXCITED for them. They have had the nursery ready for months just in case it was a here's the baby call. The little girl was born yesterday and they are leaving soon to fly out tonight to go get her. I understand the paperwork to take her across state lines takes a week so it will be at least a week before we get to meet her. They live very close to us and Kristin is 7 mos 13 days older so hopefully they will grow up close. :cloud9:


----------



## elliot

I know, I know... I totally need a cycle ticker. I'm currently 7DPO of my 1st cycle NTNP. AF came back when LO was 9 months old, so I've had 3 cycles now and they've been pretty regular, which I'm excited about. But I've had a lot of cramping when AF wasn't around, so it's harder for me to pinpoint OV than it used to be. And you know how I feel about temping... it stresses me out, so I don't do it.

I'm still BFing too, although we're in the process of weaning since LO was about 11 months. She's down to 3 or 4 nursings most days and I'm so excited not to be pumping so much on the 2 days I work. Hoping BFing isn't going to interfere with TTC.

Glad to hear you guys are doing well!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Where is your FF ticker?!?!?!

Okay Liz, I went and got a ticker just for you! OH and I decided we're going to test next Wednesday 7/4. Although, I don't usually test until after AF is due, so I might chicken out and wait longer.

One thing's for sure... I'll be going crazy until then!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies, 
Glad everyone is doing well. My little guy is 7 weeks today and I too breast feed. But of course I am not TTC right now. Looks like I am the only one with a boy.


----------



## sherylb

YAY for being 7 weeks! Goodness it really has been forever since everybody was on here at once.


----------



## liz_legend

Hey Ready! Yes, you are the only one with a boy :)
Holy crap, looks like we got most of the old gang back! This is so weird that the thread has been dead for so long then we all came back at the same time :)

Looks like I need to change my profile pic :)


----------



## liz_legend

Nice ticker, Elliot! :)


----------



## sherylb

LOL, we probably weren't really all gone. I still subscribe to this thread so it tells me when there is an update. No Heather eh? I was friends with her on FB but am not anymore. :(


----------



## elliot

Yes, it is funny that most of us have suddenly checked back all at once.

And Hi Ready! So glad to hear you and your little boy are doing well. You are the only one in this group with a DS, but who knows whether Liz or I will change that anytime soon ;)


----------



## liz_legend

Elliot, how was her birthday? Post pics please! I need party planning inspiration!


----------



## elliot

For goodness sakes Liz! I'm the last one you should be getting party plannign advice from! People kept on asking me what her theme was and I was like "Um... Happy 1st Birthday..."

However, I did find this theme that I thought was lovely... https://annies-eats.com/2012/04/11/you-are-my-sunshine-carolines-first-birthday-party/
only I just don't have the energy to put into stuff like themes. I did make her cake from scratch thouhg and it did come out nicely and very tasty. I'll try to find a pic to post.

And most importantly, she had a fab time at her own party. It was just family, but she's such a little busy-bee social-bug that she loved having everybody over visiting at once! :)


----------



## sherylb

That party is adorable! I especially like the banana pudding parfaits and would love to try the mac and cheese bites except my husband doesn't like "fake" cheese so he won't eat any form of mac and cheese. The cups for the parfaits are expensive but really make them. I would get stuck with a lot of them though and maybe sell on craigslist after?


----------



## elliot

I thought the parfaits were super cute too Kristen! But I'm just not the sort who can spend that much energy on party planning. I'm all about make tasty food and a tasty cake I'm proud of but other than that I just like to throw up some streamers and balloons and have some fun! BUT... if I was paying for a party I'd love to have one that looked like that You Are My SUnshine theme.


----------



## sherylb

LOL, Kristin is my daughter. I'm Sheryl. 

Yeah, that party is way more than I would do but I would be ok with taking some of the ideas from it.


----------



## elliot

sherylb said:


> LOL, Kristin is my daughter. I'm Sheryl.

Oops :wacko: Yeah, I do know that. :blush: I have to say, I've been messing up my words a lot this week and being really forgetful. I can't help but think it's either I'm PG or else it's some other wacky hormone change connected to LO's weaning.

Sorry about that!


----------



## liz_legend

I know you guys don't really come here often anymore but we found out last night (right before the power went out from the hurricane sandy) that we're pregnant!


----------



## sherylb

I see Elliot is too and she also may have just found out yesterday judging from her ticker. Congrats ladies!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Congrats ladies.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks ladies. How are you both doing?


----------



## liz_legend

Happy Halloween
 



Attached Files:







DSC03113 - Copy.JPG
File size: 82.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/409224_582143049683_2066492987_n.jpg

Kristin was a ballerina for our playgroup party but just wore a Halloween onesie tonight at the in-laws. 

Your DD looks so much older to me I was wondering if you had 2. What a big girl!


----------



## elliot

Liz & Sheryl - your little halloween girls are just too cute! My LO was a monkey, lots of fun!

Don't know if you guys noticed my new ticker... but DH and I are expecting #2!!!! Yippee!! Took us 5 months this time and we're so stoked!

It's still really early, so we're keeping it a secret until our first scan, and it's killing me not to tell anybody!

Hope everybody is happy and well.


----------



## liz_legend

We totally noticed, Elliot! Congrats!
We're expecting our 2nd as well but we were NTNP and I was in denial for like 3 days as I wasn't really "ready" yet... :) Got my 8wk appt booked for Nov 12.


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> We totally noticed, Elliot! Congrats!
> We're expecting our 2nd as well but we were NTNP and I was in denial for like 3 days as I wasn't really "ready" yet... :) Got my 8wk appt booked for Nov 12.

OMG Liz - I'm such a dolt! I thought I'd caught up on the thread, but totally missed the part where you were like

"Hey guys - I'm PG!"

and then one of you was like

"Looks like Elliot's PG too judging by her ticker"

:dohh:

Huge congrats to you!!! When are you due? And how old will DD be when LO arrives? And BTW -you are SOOOO ready! I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

DD will be about 22 months... <deep breath!>
I have to figure out how/when we can transition her to a big bed so that I don't have to put her in the crib when i'm like 5 months pregnant! It's tough now and I have no belly yet! I'm due late June (22 June 2013 was the date, I think...)

It honestly hasn't sunk in yet. I'm convinced I'm going to go to the OB in 2 wks and they'll say I'm not. But I took 2 tests already...

Do any of you guys use polyvisol in your baby's whole milk? It kinda gets all gross and chunky in mine...


----------



## sherylb

I'm not giving K any extra vitamins. I had gotten some trivisol with iron but read about how artificial vitamins can make the body not absorb regular vitamins as well so she doesn't get that either. She is still nursing several times a day though.


----------



## liz_legend

I kinda do it every other day now... 
Another weird question: have any of you done any laser hair treatments while pregnant?


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> I kinda do it every other day now...
> Another weird question: have any of you done any laser hair treatments while pregnant?

Ok, I'm clueless... WTH is a laser hair treatment?

Clearly I've never done one while PG! :haha:

And on the polyvisol drops - we've never given them to DD. I think we might buy a different brand I heard of that is supposed to not taste quite so wretched and try to start giving it to her and New Baby (when NB gets here) because supposedly vitamin D shortage is a big problem in the NE because of our short sunlight hours in winter.


----------



## liz_legend

Laser Hair Treatment is the zapping technique to get any unwanted hair gone permanently (kinda). I am using a groupon and have like 6 sessions left. Anyway, just called my OB and the nurse said it's fine to continue as long as I don't do it on the abdomen or bikini area.

Any symptoms yet, El?

Sheryl, your daughter is adorable!


----------



## sherylb

Thanks Liz! We think she's pretty darn cute!


----------



## elliot

liz_legend said:


> Any symptoms yet, El?

It's really wild how different this Pg is for me than my last one. I felt wretched early on last time, but this time I've just been feeling great! Lots of energy and mostly really good moods. Occasional bouts of nausea, some mild cramping, and some hot/cold flashes. Some food aversions, but nothing huge. 

How about you Liz? How are you feeling?


----------



## sherylb

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## tl682

OMG, HI!! I just came on to check this on a fluke, and look at this!! Everybody is still on, and 2 new preggies!! Omg!! Hi, everybody!! Well, my daughter Amy is now 15 months old. I'm dying to ttc again, but Amy is still bfeeding and not sleeping through the night... Crazy. She's up every 2 hours wanting to eat, and I refuse to let her cry it out... Help, if you can!! Omg, it's so nice to see everybody again!! I'll be on every day again, if I can!!


----------



## tl682

Liz, I need help changing my ticker again...


----------



## sherylb

TL I am no help. Kristin is almost 14 months, still nursing and waking up twice a night on average too. We are so not ttc that I had a consult today for the IUD I am getting next week.


----------



## tl682

Sheryl, how long are you planning to breastfeed?? I weaned Amy from daytime feedings at 14 months. I just have the nighttime ones to go, and those will be the hardest part... I don't know what to do!! I just can't keep getting up every 2 hours every night, though. When I try to withhold these last feedings, she goes crazy...


----------



## sherylb

I was thinking maybe to 18 months. I am already saving money to go shirt shopping for a new wardrobe b/c I've been wearing nursing tops almost every day since the day she was born. I have NO IDEA how to help the night feedings. Once in a while I can ignore her and if she's just startled, not hungry, she will go back to sleep after a minute. But for the most part if I ignore her it's a nightmare. If she does go back to sleep she wakes up an hour later anyway. I did have one day that we were coming back from out of town and I didn't produce any milk pretty much all day until I fed her at bedtime. Apparently there was a ton then and she slept through the night. Obviously you're doing that and it's not working though. Nursing is the absolute easiest and fastest way to calm her and now she still comes up to me during the day 2-3 times and starts tugging on my shirt to tell me she wants to nurse.

I also am not in a hurry to wean her b/c I'm expecting food strikes and think this will be a relief to me that she's still nursing.

Anybody else have advice?


----------



## tl682

That sounds like Amy. Well, she slept through the night from months 2.5 to 5, and then she just stopped. She started getting up wanting to eat during the night, it seemed like she was in a growth spurt first, but then she kept getting up night after night to eat, and it became habit... She now sleeps in our bed, because that just makes it easier for me to feed during the night, so we also now have that issue (getting her back into her crib). My husband and I were planning to start night weaning this weekend (at least, try to withhold the breast), but Amy just came down with a cold, so I don't want her to be even more uncomfortable, so maybe we will try next weekend instead.


----------



## tl682

How many hours does Kristin get each night?? Amy is up for at least 15 minutes every 2 hours... It's hard. Hopefully, she's getting the sleep she needs, though.


----------



## sherylb

Lately she's asleep at 9/9:30 and this morning was up at 8:45. I want to say she was up 2x last night and is up just long enough to eat and fusses until she's put back in her bed.


----------



## sherylb

Last week Kristin was staying up till 10:30 or for 3 nights 12 and then for almost a whole week slept until 10:30 to noon. Averaging waking up at 11:30.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. My little one is 8 months and trying to walk. Yay!! He has 4 teeth and 2 more coming. Time sure flies when you are having fun.


----------



## sherylb

Great Ready!


----------



## liz_legend

Hello Ladies :)
I have 9 weeks til my Due Date for our little boy. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## sherylb

We are well over here! Hope you are having an easy pregnancy Liz!


----------

